# Prince Harry



## T & P (Oct 2, 2019)

Meghan sues Mail on Sunday as Prince Harry launches attack on tabloid press

i’m certainly no friend or supporter of the Royals, but it’s hard not to side with them in their current battle with the MoS, and their wider claims of hounding & harassment of Markle by the tabloids.

Sadly even a victory in the courts will result in nothing worse than a loose-change settlement payment and a half-arsed apology buried on page 30. Indeed, fresh articles on the Mail website about Merkle and her family continue to flourish even after the legal action plans were announced. The cuntiness of that newspaper group never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 2, 2019)

My strategy is not to side with either party and instead wish for some sort of cataclysmic mutual destruction


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 3, 2019)

I have no time for the royals, and even less time for the Mail, I just hope any damages awarded goes to charity, so some good can come from it.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 3, 2019)

They could just jack it all in, give the money and the big house to the homeless and go and get proper jobs. Meghan was pretty successful with the acting before she gave it all up for him so they'd be alright for money. He could stay at home and look after the kid. Maybe do a few hours a week at his local Tesco.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 3, 2019)

The tabloid nastiness about Meghan Markle has been shocking.  Really unpleasant stuff.  I'm no fan of royalty, but no-one deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The tabloid nastiness about Meghan Markle has been shocking.  Really unpleasant stuff.  I'm no fan of royalty, but no-one deserves to be treated like that.


whoa there. boris johnson deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 3, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The tabloid nastiness about Meghan Markle has been shocking.  Really unpleasant stuff.  I'm no fan of royalty, but no-one deserves to be treated like that.



I sort of agree - but I don't find it easy to work-up a great deal of sympathy/interest, beyond noting that much of it is pretty unvarnished racist shit.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2019)

Kinda hard not to side with Megs and Harry in this case. She sounds like typical American actor liberal, who just so happened to fall in love with one of the leaches. She seems to be helping him curb his worst tendencies, and I find it all quite sweet, and has basically found herself a target because of this. They're gonna donate winnings to charity. Definitely backing them.


----------



## Gaia (Oct 3, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I have no time for the royals, and even less time for the Mail, I just hope any damages awarded goes to charity, so some good can come from it.


This is what seriously pisses me off - the royals have several fuck off massive piles - if we were to kick ‘em out, just think of all the good they could be used for vis a vis getting the homeless off the streets. Ditto all the luxury empty flats in London; I have a photo somewhere of a homeless dude in a sleeping bag sat up against a “luxury 1 and 2-bed apartments now available” sign. I’ve no idea where I found it, nor who took it, but that to me says everything - I bet the flats are still empty and that poor fucker’s still kipping in his sleeping bag. 

I had thought Sadiq might’ve been different - but he’s given the nod to - I think - at least three luxury developments, one of which I think was on a site which included a homeless drop-in and advice centre. 

Apologies for the slightly off topic rant.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Megs and Harry ... She seems to be helping him curb his worst tendencies, and I find it all quite sweet.


This kind of stuff makes me a bit queasy. They aren't your mates, or characters in some shit soap opera.


----------



## Argonia (Oct 3, 2019)

Parasites versus cunts. I'm with Proper Tidy.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

The royal family are both the most privileged family in the world, and probably the most mediated. Any feelings of warmth you have towards them is due to their media strategy. You're being played if you give any kind of a shit about them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2019)

Gaia said:


> This is what seriously pisses me off - the royals have several fuck off massive piles - if we were to kick ‘em out, just think of all the good they could be used for


they could be used as street furniture or mounting blocks for riders


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2019)

tbh it's a win-win situation, either the mail pays or the royals pay and either way i have a smile on my face. it's a pity they can't both lose.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 3, 2019)

tbf the MOS and others do the same to ordinary peeps day in and day out except the poor sods can't afford to fight back.
 so go harry give them a well deserved kicking the cunts dragged up that horrible story about that cricket players family murder it's like freedom of speech and freedom of the press.
 The right to say what you like about the people in power and the right to publish what you like does rather rely on not being a total irredeemable cunt day in day out.

Katie Hopkins and the British tabloids tear the arse out of a Disagree with what you say but will defend the right of you to say it.

Its a point of principle, not a licence to behave like that every single day.
 thats, why people are losing belief in freedom of speech when arseholes claim to be champions of it, demeans the very principle they claim to defend your not a champion of free speech your a bully


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 3, 2019)

Its blatant racism in the national press. I don't give a flying fuck who it's directed at. That shit festers like a turd and perpetuates, then you hear about an ordinary, non royal person being attacked by some twat who has been taught that its ok to behave like that by the media. I think we need to put our hatred for the royals aside and understand what the problem is here.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its blatant racism in the national press. I don't give a flying fuck who it's directed at. That shit festers like a turd and perpetuates, then you hear about an ordinary, non royal person being attacked by some twat who has been taught that its ok to behave like that by the media. I think we need to put our hatred for the royals aside and understand what the problem is here.



Yes, this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its blatant racism in the national press. I don't give a flying fuck who it's directed at. That shit festers like a turd and perpetuates, then you hear about an ordinary, non royal person being attacked by some twat who has been taught that its ok to behave like that by the media. I think we need to put our hatred for the royals aside and understand what the problem is here.


Indeed. I have no love for the Royals either, but this really does go beyond the respective bank balances of the two parties involved.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its blatant racism in the national press. I don't give a flying fuck who it's directed at. That shit festers like a turd and perpetuates, then you hear about an ordinary, non royal person being attacked by some twat who has been taught that its ok to behave like that by the media. I think we need to put our hatred for the royals aside and understand what the problem is here.



Yeah, the press are obviously utter cunts-in-the-park*, but I don't recall them being like this about Kate M.


* - copyright danny la rouge 2019


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> This kind of stuff makes me a bit queasy. They aren't your mates, or characters in some shit soap opera.



They absolutely are characters in some shit soap opera.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> They absolutely are characters in some shit soap opera.


You choose whether to watch though. It's pretty gross that any of you do.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> You choose whether to watch though. It's pretty gross that any of you do.



Just getting my money's worth...

But seriously, I'm not paying that much attention.  When I do notice, I'll decide whether I find what I see endearing or nauseating. As it happens, these two are on the endearing list. 

I wouldn't worry too much about what I think of the 6th in line to the throne, if I were you.  It's not important, at all.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its blatant racism in the national press. I don't give a flying fuck who it's directed at. That shit festers like a turd and perpetuates, then you hear about an ordinary, non royal person being attacked by some twat who has been taught that its ok to behave like that by the media. I think we need to put our hatred for the royals aside and understand what the problem is here.



I begrudgingly concur.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2019)

pogofish said:


> I sort of agree - but I don't find it easy to work-up a great deal of sympathy/interest, beyond noting that much of it is pretty unvarnished racist shit.


 

There is a seedy undertone to the reportage that smells like the mail don’t like this particular royal partner. It’s not explicit but you know....

It’s lucky that the royals have a billion quid pot of stolen assets to be able to take up such a case.i certainly would not be able to front one


----------



## ignatious (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> You choose whether to watch though. It's pretty gross that any of you do.


You don’t have to be particularly invested in the whole royal experience to see blatant racism for what it is.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Just getting my money's worth...
> 
> But seriously, I'm not paying that much attention.  When I do notice, I'll decide whether I find what I see endearing or nauseating. As it happens, these two are on the endearing list.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about what I think of the 6th in line to the throne, if I were you.  It's not important, at all.


I don't worry about it. Just getting involved in a discussion on a discussion forum is all. If you don't want people to be interested in your thoughts and feelings, it's probably the wrong place to post 'em.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

ignatious said:


> You don’t have to be particularly invested in the whole royal experience to see blatant racism for what it is.


I guess you'd have to read some of the stories at least though.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> I guess you'd have to read some of the stories at least though.


That’s like saying you shouldn’t complain about racism in football unless you go to the game.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't think it is. But I'm fine with people objecting to blatant racism anyway, I'm just against finding anything about the royal family 'sweet'.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> You choose whether to watch though. It's pretty gross that any of you do.


Its not gross its fairly normal for people to be interested in them now and again I know I am at the moment and truly hope harry and meghan give that rag the financial kicking it deserves and then give half of the winning to charities in foreign country's just to twist the knife.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 3, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't think it is. But I'm fine with people objecting to blatant racism anyway, I'm just against finding anything about the royal family 'sweet'.


Fair enough. I do think bringing her status into it minimises the discrimination she faces though. As pinkmonkey said, it sets a tone of acceptability for others.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 3, 2019)

It says it all about the establishment that shes having to bring this case herself and that she's being berated even for that.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> It says it all about the establishment that shes having to bring this case herself and that she's being berated even for that.


Yeah, RF deffo not establishment.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, RF deffo not establishment.



Shes a woman from a dysfunctional family background who married into the RF, that's my point.  She's being picked apart for that too.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Shes a woman from a dysfunctional family background who married into the RF, that's my point.  She's being picked apart for that too.


She's chosen to marry into the RF, that's my point.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Shes a woman from a dysfunctional family background who married into the RF, that's my point.  She's being picked apart for that too.



She has also married into a dysfunctional family.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> It says it all about the establishment that shes having to bring this case herself and that she's being berated even for that.



Well exactly.  It isn't as if this is the usual stalky / unauthorised pictures thing either; she wrote her dad a letter pleading with him to stop talking to the Press because of what it was doing to her, and the MoS felt the need to put that letter on the front page.

Hope she wins loads of money off them and then employs someone to follow Piers Morgan around all day, reporting his movements and criticising everything about him on Twitter.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

Isn't making the RF unhappy the single redeeming feature of the RW gutter press?


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> It says it all about the establishment that shes having to bring this case herself and that she's being berated even for that.



It has to be her that brings the case because she owns the copyright in the letter.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2019)

How did the "paper" get their hands on the letter?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 3, 2019)

weltweit said:


> How did the "paper" get their hands on the letter?



I am not really following the 'story', but I believe her father has been happy to talk to any media that pays him some dosh, so I guess he sold it to them.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2019)

weltweit said:


> How did the "paper" get their hands on the letter?



Via her dad, who they have worked with a lot


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that is pretty low of the dad.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

agricola said:


> Via her dad, who they have worked with a lot


Lawyer on TV last night explained how the father was at liberty to sell the physical paper (that had been gifted to him) of the letter to whomever he chose. Just the composed words that are copyright.
He seem to be acting logically in his own material interests.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Isn't making the RF unhappy the single redeeming feature of the RW gutter press?


But if making the RF unhappy makes the RW press happy, that's got to be a zero-sum game at best, surely?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

Raheem said:


> But if making the RF unhappy makes the RW press happy, that's got to be a zero-sum game at best, surely?


Psychopaths can't feel happiness; it's all about accumulation for them.
Fuck this feeling sorry for the RF; get a grip.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 3, 2019)

Who writes someone a letter these days?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2019)

emanymton said:


> Who writes someone a letter these days?


The 3 letters I wrote recently were to relatives of people who had died.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 3, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Wow, that is pretty low of the dad.



Yep, total fucking cunt.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Wow, that is pretty low of the dad.



Absolutely, though I have a lower opinion of someone who would come into a situation like that and think what a great deal of money could be made from it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2019)

agricola said:


> Absolutely, though I have a lower opinion of someone who would come into a situation like that and think what a great deal of money could be made from it.



meh, BB2’s ages with William’s boy, if she wants to marry him I’m hitting the streets of Windsor with all manor of tat to flog.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2019)

Steaming into the Scum and Mirror now an all

Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror

Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror


----------



## 8ball (Oct 4, 2019)

weltweit said:


> The 3 letters I wrote recently were to relatives of people who had died.



Every letter I’ve ever written has been to a relative of someone who has died.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Steaming into the Scum and Mirror now an all
> 
> Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror
> 
> Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror



From that link...



> The new cases mean that the royal couple are now pursuing active legal action against half the UK’s national print newspaper proprietors, with only the Telegraph, Guardian and Financial Times unaffected.



Pedant alert - they seem to have forgotten the 'i' newspaper (JPI Media), which out sells them, and I guess easily forgotten - The Morning Star & The New European.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Steaming into the Scum and Mirror now an all
> 
> Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror
> 
> Prince Harry launches phone-hacking case against Sun and Mirror



This is really interesting - they’ve been settling all of these out of court up to now, to keep their execs out of court and to avoid making admissions of liability.

If the royals wants to crush the red tops - forcing them to admit commissioning crimes is interesting...

It’s not like the royals need the money or can’t afford the lawyers.

Papers' phone-hacking bill 'could reach £1bn'

Alex


----------



## Raheem (Oct 4, 2019)

8ball said:


> Every letter I’ve ever written has been to a relative of someone who has died.


Me too. But then again, I suppose everyone is a relative of someone who has died.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Its not gross its fairly normal for people to be interested in them now and again I know I am at the moment and truly hope harry and meghan give that rag the financial kicking it deserves and then give half of the winning to charities in foreign country's just to twist the knife.


They should donate it to RNLI expressly for their overseas work.


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Me too. But then again, I suppose everyone is a relative of someone who has died.



except Christ


----------



## Raheem (Oct 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> except Christ


John the Baptist.

And God, of course.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> except Christ


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2019)

alex_ said:


> This is really interesting - they’ve been settling all of these out of court up to now, to keep their execs out of court and to avoid making admissions of liability.
> 
> If the royals wants to crush the red tops - forcing them to admit commissioning crimes is interesting...
> 
> ...



Thought that too - don’t think they can buy them off this time. Reckon the tabloids will double-down with the hostility. Interesting times...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2019)

Perusing the DM and DE stories on royals and there is not a lot of love for them in the comments. Surprised me TBH. Knee-jerk monarchism can no longer be assumed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2019)

They're not "the right sort" of royal


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Thought that too - don’t think they can buy them off this time. Reckon the tabloids will double-down with the hostility. Interesting times...



I can’t imagine the royals doing this unless what they’ve got is absolutely rock solid.

Could make the pay outs up to now look small, plus it’d affect all subsequent pay outs and might cause previous ones to be reopened.

Could this lead to news international execs going to jail ?

Alex


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 5, 2019)

This one’s really making all the right-on lefty heads explode isn’t it.

A _royal_ married to a _black_ woman in a row with _The Mail_.

We need to get a _Muslim_ in there somewhere!


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 5, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> This one’s really making all the right-on lefty heads explode isn’t it.



Not really, if both parties concerned come off badly. By which I mean the Monarchy and the Press. A battle over who decides the narrative.

Harry and Meghan just represent this.

 Both the winners and the losers, if there are any, will be weakened by the process. It's not going to be a PR coup either way.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 5, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> This one’s really making all the right-on lefty heads explode isn’t it.
> 
> A _royal_ married to a _black_ woman in a row with _The Mail_.
> 
> We need to get a _Muslim_ in there somewhere!



They killed him


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Not really, if both parties concerned come off badly. By which I mean the Monarchy and the Press. A battle over who decides the narrative.
> 
> Harry and Meghan just represent this.
> 
> Both the winners and the losers, if there are any, will be weakened by the process. It's not going to be a PR coup either way.



The royals aren’t even going to have to give evidence all the evidence is all going to be technical and emails. 

Harry is just going to have to give a statement about how much he has been damaged by the invasion of privacy, and about how appalling it all is.

Alex


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Perusing the DM and DE stories on royals and there is not a lot of love for them in the comments. Surprised me TBH. Knee-jerk monarchism can no longer be assumed.



The DM and DE comments are only knee-jerk for whatever the DM and DE have said about something.  They could put up an anniversary reappraisal of the "Hurrah for the Blackshirts" thing and I bet 90% of the comments would be "_Good on you Mail, lets not pander to those leftard traitors any more, Moseley is our man_" etc


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 5, 2019)

DM comments are almost always moderated, or rather immoderated IYKWIM. You never really know what proportion of comments didn't toe the paper's line. I think they let through a tiny number of contrarian comments; the vast majority support them. It's rigged.

When mailwatchers sneaked something sarky past the moderation team, or when moderation was not turned on through some glitch and we all piled in, we got a surprising number of 'likes' and comments from people who got the joke.
Mailwatch Forum 

if anyone's interested. I more or less gave it up because you had to read the Mail a lot, which corrodes.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 5, 2019)

The view of the arsehole Rod Liddle

https://spectator.us/please-america-take-meghan-markle-back/

(Although I do agree that being lectured on poverty by a woman whose engagement ring costs £370k and whose house refurbishments we kindly footed the bill for cost £30m is a bit, well, rich)


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2019)

D'wards said:


> (Although I do agree that being lectured on poverty by a woman whose engagement ring costs £370k and whose house refurbishments we kindly footed the bill for cost £30m is a bit, well, rich)



So Rich people can’t be concerned about poverty ?


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2019)

alex_ said:


> [QUOTE="D'wards, post: 16233969, member: 23586”](Although I do agree that being lectured on poverty by a woman whose engagement ring costs £370k and whose house refurbishments we kindly footed the bill for cost £30m is a bit, well, rich)



So Rich people can’t be concerned about poverty ?[/QUOTE]

Not unless they concede that it's their fault.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2019)

alex_ said:


> [QUOTE="D'wards, post: 16233969, member: 23586”](Although I do agree that being lectured on poverty by a woman whose engagement ring costs £370k and whose house refurbishments we kindly footed the bill for cost £30m is a bit, well, rich)



So Rich people can’t be concerned about poverty ?[/QUOTE]
In as much as it's intrinsic to their wealth, of course they can.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 5, 2019)

Regards Meghan, sorry I mean the Princess. Did her father pass the letter to the press? I'm no expert but when you pen a letter to somebody it becomes their property no matter how personal. You addressed it to them, you sent it to them. It''ll be interesting to see how this one holds up.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> Regards Meghan, sorry I mean the Princess. Did her father pass the letter to the press? I'm no expert but when you pen a letter to somebody it becomes their property no matter how personal. You addressed it to them, you sent it to them. It''ll be interesting to see how this one holds up.



The physical letter yes, but not the content which is covered by copyright.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, that's correct, but shouldn't we be spending our time building guillotines for the fuckers...not worrying about their pathetic lives & letters?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 5, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> Regards Meghan, sorry I mean the Princess. Did her father pass the letter to the press? I'm no expert but when you pen a letter to somebody it becomes their property no matter how personal. You addressed it to them, you sent it to them. It''ll be interesting to see how this one holds up.



The copyright remains with the writer.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 5, 2019)

alex_ said:


> So Rich people can’t be concerned about poverty ?


It's a bit galling when they live a ridiculously lavish lifestyle and have earned sweet fuck all of all the money they fritter


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> The physical letter yes, but not the content which is covered by copyright.


Tbh I think their argument as reported sounds a little thin, though I expect they are using some very high powered (priced) lawyers who have thought it out to a bit more detail than is seen here. In fact if it is on the basis of this copyright thing and it wins that would be a really awful precedent, that if someone sent you a letter you weren't allowed to publish what it said.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2019)

It's not as if the Mail isn't routinely full of racism and lies of course, but that has generally been about _little people_, and I don't see any indication that they would stop if they lost this case.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I think their argument as reported sounds a little thin, though I expect they are using some very high powered (priced) lawyers who have thought it out to a bit more detail than is seen here. In fact if it is on the basis of this copyright thing and it wins that would be a really awful precedent, that if someone sent you a letter you weren't allowed to publish what it said.



It wouldn't be precedent-setting though; this is by all accounts long-established law (and one that the Mail have fallen foul of in the past (edit: this last bit was pointed out here))


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yes, that's correct, but shouldn't we be spending our time building guillotines for the fuckers...not worrying about their pathetic lives & letters?


Nooses, you bloody remoaner.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Nooses, you bloody remoaner.



English way = an axe, no?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> English way = an axe, no?


Had to Google it, but apparently the axe originates in prehistoric Australia. So technically English. Let's go with that.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Oct 6, 2019)

I have no interest in the royals, which royal has an odd dad, or who fucked whom, but a lot of people have very little in their sad lives so that pointless crap is wild and exciting to them - that means the mail and other potential harsh bog roll substitutes will print what sells.
The sad part here isn't the letter, the story, or the legal crap, it's that people care.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> English way = an axe, no?





Raheem said:


> Had to Google it, but apparently the axe originates in prehistoric Australia. So technically English. Let's go with that.



Dunking


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 6, 2019)

I've no sympathy for the Windsor brood at all, but it seems most such cases get paid off outside court. So I am taking some minor pleasure from knowing this is a case the papers won't be able to settle for money, due to a combination of this family not needing it, and the fact that he has a *lot* of emotional reasons to pursue issues of press intrusion to the bitter end in court. It would be sad if the rulings that come out only protect rich celebs and not normal people, but there may be the possibility of the rulings doing something to protect the innocent as well as the Windsors.


----------



## campanula (Oct 6, 2019)

landed on this thread by mistake - shit on 'em all.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2019)

campanula said:


> landed on this thread by mistake - shit on 'em all.


That's more like it.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 21, 2019)

Fuckety fuck fucking fucked up fucking fucks that need a fucking fuck off fucking reality check


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2019)

Am to assume that the whole royal family have driven the tabloids from the Palace?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 21, 2019)

Wonderfully dismissive coverage of them from the South African state broadcaster during their recent trip there. Honestly, these fuckers put host countries to great expense and create a security risk for everyone they visit. I read in horror how some royals are on a tour of tribal areas in N Pakistan. Imagine how the ISI swept through there before their visit and threatened the fuck out of the locals. One royal stopped at a mud hut to talk to a local. You fucking arsehole, putting those poor people at risk. Utter imperialist wankers.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2019)

It's hard to have sympathy for Meghan. She knew exactly what she was getting into marrying into that family. 

If you are willing to accept the massive privilege and wealth happily, you must understand there are certain obligations to keep the public happy.

Their gaff cost £30m to refurbish! Thirty fucking million!


----------



## xenon (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't find this difficult. The royal family are an anathema, throwback an embarrassingly explicit symbol of a stultified class riven UK.

But I have no beef with Harry or Megan as individuals. The partisan press and it's backers are more of a threat to democracy and progress than the emcombant royals. Fuck the scum journalists procecuting this  grubby, nasty little work.  Their trade should get in the grave already.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> She knew exactly what she was getting into marrying into that family.


I don't give a shit like, but how could this be true?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't give a shit like, but how could this be true?



Yeah, at the very least I'd query the word _exactly._


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They should donate it to RNLI expressly for their overseas work.



No charities worth giving money here then no tens years of austerity?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yeah, at the very least I'd query the word _exactly._


Ok, I'll swap that word for roughly


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Ok, I'll swap that word for roughly





No other objections.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2019)

I somehow found myself reading an interview with Markle this morning where she detailed how her friends had warned her what she was getting into and she ignored them assuming they were wrong, like everyone who's ever been in love ever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2019)

I've no interest in them, despite Mrs SI often thrusting pictures of George or whichever under my nose from time to time for some reason - and I genuinely wouldn't go to the end of my street to look at any of them if they visited. But I can't summon any ire for them much, either. Yes, I'd get rid of the whole thing and distribute their lands and assets to everyone, but they seem alright, with the usual caveats. They're just massive beneficiaries from a drastically unfair system but in a sort of benign way so I'm ambivalent really. Megan Markle hasn't done anything wrong and has had some nasty stuff written about her from what I understand, and I can't say I'm going to cheer that. 

Politicians and media, well, them I can despise for sure.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> but in a sort of benign way


strong disagree


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 21, 2019)

Fine, I can dig that
I just mean they're not responsible for things being shit, unlike politcians who can influence things.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fine, I can dig that
> I just mean they're not responsible for things being shit, unlike politcians who can influence things.


I would say that they're perhaps not personally responsible, but they have still chosen, on some level, to go along with the whole thing


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 21, 2019)

andysays said:


> I would say that they're perhaps not personally responsible, but they have still chosen, on some level, to go along with the whole thing


The ones who marry into it, sure. Not the ones born into it though. They had no choice. Other than children I doubt there are many who'd willigly choose that life.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The ones who marry into it, sure. Not the ones born into it though. They had no choice. Other than children I doubt there are many who'd willigly choose that life.


I agree that they didn't choose to be born into it, but they do, once they're adults, have a choice about whether they carry on with the £30 million refurbishment and all the rest of it.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> strong disagree



Hmm...

<strokes beard>


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2019)

andysays said:


> I agree that they didn't choose to be born into it, but they do, once they're adults, have a choice about whether they carry on with the £30 million refurbishment and all the rest of it.


I seem to have got me figures a little mixed up. The wedding cost £30m. The refurbishment only cost a paltry £2.4m


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I seem to have got me figures a little mixed up. The wedding cost £30m. The refurbishment only cost a paltry £2.4m


Whatever the figures, the point is the same. If any of them are really that concerned about their personal role in perpetuating a politically abhorrent anachronism, they can walk away at any time.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 21, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The ones who marry into it, sure. Not the ones born into it though. They had no choice. Other than children I doubt there are many who'd willigly choose that life.


I'm willing to give it a go. I'm good at wandering around shaking hands.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 21, 2019)

Whoever wins, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Whoever wins, I couldn't give a shit.



The wrong kind of press restrictions resulting from one corner of press being a particular kind of shitty: not good

Shitty press getting away with badly-disguised racism under guise of covering stupid anachronistic circus - not good

Yeah, is just a matter of whether you have a strong preference for one kind of crap over another, I guess.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 21, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The ones who marry into it, sure. Not the ones born into it though. They had no choice. Other than children I doubt there are many who'd willigly choose that life.


They do have a choice, they can quit and fuck off to france like eddie the nazi


----------



## kebabking (Oct 21, 2019)

While I agree in _principle _that if they don't like it, they could chin it off and go and be Mr and Mrs Smith of Nuneton, I wonder if that's actually true - if Harry and Meghan renounced their place in the succession, the civil list and pissed off to live on a farm in Arizona or Northumberland, would the press leave them alone, or would they just be exactly the same prisoners of speculative 'journalism' and endless paparazzi for the next 50 years even if their only 'public' appearences were shopping in the Morrisons in Berwick-upon-Tweed or getting the car serviced in Tucson?

I'm afraid I believe that there just _isn't _an escape route that they just choose not to use - I think they could renounce it all and they'd be hounded till the end of their days, so they may as well keep the money and the flunkies and the adoration of the mad old grannies...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 21, 2019)

kebabking said:


> While I agree in _principle _that if they don't like it, they could chin it off and go and be Mr and Mrs Smith of Nuneton, I wonder if that's actually true - if Harry and Meghan renounced their place in the succession, the civil list and pissed off to live on a farm in Arizona or Northumberland, would the press leave them alone, or would they just be exactly the same prisoners of speculative 'journalism' and endless paparazzi for the next 50 years even if their only 'public' appearences were shopping in the Morrisons in Berwick-upon-Tweed or getting the car serviced in Tucson?
> 
> I'm afraid I believe that there just _isn't _an escape route that they just choose not to use - I think they could renounce it all and they'd be hounded till the end of their days, so they may as well keep the money and the flunkies and the adoration of the mad old grannies...


Possibly not although I might be a bit more sympathetic to them. Probably not though. Fuck them really


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Possibly not although I might be a bit more sympathetic to them. Probably not though. Fuck them really



They are a sideshow.  Not sufficiently relevant to be worth any real anger.

Given how old Harry was when he lost his Mum, I can understand his grudge against the Press.


----------



## T & P (Oct 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Ok, I'll swap that word for roughly


Sorry, I have to disagree. No one is denying the Royals enjoy an absurdly and unfairly privileged life and will naturally attract a significant amount of press scrutiny and coverage. But that does not justify any Riyal being subjected to unnecessarily intrusive, abusing or least of all borderline racist articles that have fuck all to do with public interest or press freedom, any more than a Premiership footballer does regardless of what ludicrous wages he gets paid.

If I were a celebrity regularly targeted by the tabloids I swear I would team up with other celebs and start up a gossip website targeting family members of of the owners and editors of all the tabloids and publishing images of them going shopping or relaxing in their gardens or on their boats. I reckon they’d soon give orders to ease up on their celebrity coverage.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 22, 2019)

Harry and his American bride will be divorced within 2 years


----------



## scifisam (Oct 22, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> I've no sympathy for the Windsor brood at all, but it seems most such cases get paid off outside court. So I am taking some minor pleasure from knowing this is a case the papers won't be able to settle for money, due to a combination of this family not needing it, and the fact that he has a *lot* of emotional reasons to pursue issues of press intrusion to the bitter end in court. It would be sad if the rulings that come out only protect rich celebs and not normal people, but there may be the possibility of the rulings doing something to protect the innocent as well as the Windsors.



I agree with that. If even people as powerful as the royals can't stop tabloids carrying on with this crap, ordinary people have no hope.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 22, 2019)

I can imagine these two abdicating their roles and fucking off to just be celebs.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I can imagine these two abdicating their roles and fucking off to just be celebs.





> abdicating their *roles*


----------



## kebabking (Oct 22, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I can imagine these two abdicating their roles and fucking off to just be celebs.



I wouldn't fall off my chair...


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2019)

I am tempted to read between the lines of this BBC royal correspondents article, it has a curious and unsympathetic tone in places.

'An irreparably changed relationship' for princes

And Leveson seems to have mostly gone down the memory hole.

Perhaps also a subtle hint of 'the beatles have broken up, lets blame the wives' in royal press coverage these days.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I think their argument as reported sounds a little thin, though I expect they are using some very high powered (priced) lawyers who have thought it out to a bit more detail than is seen here. In fact if it is on the basis of this copyright thing and it wins that would be a really awful precedent, that if someone sent you a letter you weren't allowed to publish what it said.



They should get Zane Specter Litt on the case.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> 'An irreparably changed relationship' for princes





> "William understands that the newspapers and broadcasters are a hugely important part of getting the message out."


 What message is that?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> What message is that?


Isn't it:  "Keep paying your taxes you fucking proles."


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 23, 2019)

God bless her maj salt of the earth sometimes she smiles vaguely like a human etc


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I can imagine these two abdicating their roles and fucking off to just be celebs.



Well, ain't that a thing...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 8, 2020)

Heh, Harry's retiring from doing fuck all in order to spend more time doing fuck all. Gawd bless 'im.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 8, 2020)

aiming to be financially independent as well. just like me


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> aiming to be financially independent as well ...


Super. Will they start by giving back the house we paid for?


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> aiming to be financially independent as well. just like me


he might have to get a bar job in the evenings to make ends meet. but it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Super. Will they start by giving back the house we paid for?


I have written to the queen suggesting Harry be posted to the south atlantic industrial zone


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> he might have to get a bar job in the evenings to make ends meet. but it'll all be worth it.


He can get a baa job as a shepherd in the falklands pending his transition to penguin feed


----------



## kebabking (Jan 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I have written to the queen suggesting Harry be posted to the south atlantic industrial zone



And not his Wife? I smell a _liberal...._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

kebabking said:


> And not his Wife? I smell a _liberal...._


The duchess of sussex has accepted a role promoting the benefits for former people in the saiz, where they can be much more in touch with nature and meet penguins at close quarters. The fact this will be post mortem is superfluous at this stage.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 8, 2020)

I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 8, 2020)

Who has won here ? The gutter press or Harry&Megan?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


feed penguins and the like


----------



## binka (Jan 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


Well he inherited about £10m in cash from his mum, plus whatever else he's got his hands on over the years, so I wouldn't worry he'll probably get by


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


He doesn't have to do anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


Panto
Play Herr Flick in an Allo Allo reboot


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

It's a really weird statement isn't it? The idea that they aren't already 'financially independent' by any sane measure is baffling, as is the talk of future 'collaboration'. fucking odd. they're aliens.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 8, 2020)

I had to check the BBC to catch up with the above posts ....

And here (also BBC) is the statement itself


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Yossarian (Jan 8, 2020)

binka said:


> Well he inherited about £10m in cash from his mum, plus whatever else he's got his hands on over the years, so I wouldn't worry he'll probably get by



Another few years of saving and he might be able to afford a house in Vancouver.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 8, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Another few years of saving and he might be able to afford a house in Vancouver.



They should move to Nebraska.  If you want to drop off the face of the earth, this is the place to be.  It worked for Saul Goodman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> They should move to Nebraska.  If you want to drop off the face of the earth, this is the place to be.  It worked for Saul Goodman.


If only our Saul Goodman could do it too


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's a really weird statement isn't it? The idea that they aren't already 'financially independent' by any sane measure is baffling, as is the talk of future 'collaboration'. fucking odd. they're aliens.



It is a strange reality, for sure.

The taxpayer has already paid out in terms of security, house refurbishments and the rest. If this mean that ends, great. Off they fuck.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 8, 2020)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm almost on Harry and Meghan's side here.

They have been given such shit by the tabloid press, because Meghan is "a bit brown" (and let's face it the daily mail and the rest of them have approached this from a racist perspective).

Their darling Wills and Kate?  Well Wills has had an affair with a titled lady, and the british media has chosen to ignore it because it doesn't fit their agenda (Kate, lovely white English, virgin commoner, Megham, foreign, brown)

Harry (probably) isn't a royal anyway.  

If they piss off to america and tell the UK to fuck off, I wouldn't blame them.

(I'd still hang him from a lamppost though)


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Well Wills has had an affair with a titled lady, and the british media has chosen to ignore it because it doesn't fit their agenda


how did you hear about this?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> If they piss off to america and tell the UK to fuck off, I wouldn't blame them.



I agree. We'll have the money back though first ta. Royalists always talk about how much they do for the country so even they will agree that, if they aren't gonna do it anymore, we aren't shelling out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> how did you hear about this?


Everyone knows about it bar the wilfully ignorant


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> how did you hear about this?


Google rose hanbury


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Everyone knows about it bar the wilfully ignorant



does not caring a shit and wishing the whole bloody lot of them would just fuck off count as 'willfuly ignorant'?


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Everyone knows about it bar the wilfully ignorant


How did everyone hear about it? 

I googled Rose Hanbury and saw some hint-hint stuff in the Sun and Cosmo, and links to something in a yank gossip mag of uncertain provenance. Is that all there is?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2020)

Just village gossip innit


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> how did you hear about this?


The affair?  My sister knows the other party.  I'm not sufficiently bothered to google it, but appraently it is common knowledge outside the UK.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2020)

Your sister's mate is fucking prince william and told her about it? Sure.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> Your sister's mate is fucking prince william and told her about it? Sure.


TBH mate, I wasn't there and have no idea one way or the other. and I give even less of a fuck.  
The story is good though!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 8, 2020)

Pleased to hear this - fuckity bye then...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's a really weird statement isn't it? The idea that they aren't already 'financially independent' by any sane measure is baffling, as is the talk of future 'collaboration'. fucking odd. they're aliens.



I'm reading that as they're not ready to stop being funded yet...


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2020)

According to R4 news, he inherited seven million from his mother and an undisclosed amount from the queen mother (no mention of Markle's wealth). The tone of the piece was 'how on earth will they survive financially'. FFS.

Plus Penny Junor going on about how much we all love them and how wonderful Harry is.  Made me want to boak.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> he might have to get a bar job in the evenings to make ends meet. but it'll all be worth it.


Pizza Express pays better.


----------



## JimW (Jan 9, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Pizza Express pays better.


Get some right creepy customers though.


----------



## tim (Jan 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> Get some right creepy customers though.


No sweat!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 9, 2020)

I can just imagine all the Wail readers smashing their collectors plates on the floor


----------



## tim (Jan 9, 2020)

He's after s Kingdom of his very own, although he'll probably wait until granny rides off to the celestial Ascot

How to become King of Canada


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2020)

This is actually the spread of neo-liberalism:

'The Royal Family' - given millions in state aid. Terminally low productivity levels.

Enterprising middle managers break free to set up their own business.  

Next time the Fetes and Waving Franchise comes up, they'll put in a bid substantially cheaper than Mrs Saxe-Coburg's unwieldly set of courtiers and nonces.

30 years later, Labour's elderly leader Rebecca Long-Bailey makes a manifesto commitment to bring it all back in house due to spiralling costs and the poor safety record (along with the 'Guards' comedy Nazi Uniforms). The Right Honourable Sir Lord Keir Starmer made king.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 9, 2020)

IIRC, despite Brenda being current monarch of Canada, her replacement is not legally tied to the British line of succession. Harry could be playing the long game


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> IIRC, despite Brenda being current monarch of Canada, her replacement is not legally tied to the British line of succession. Harry could be playing the long game


By the time of the succession, he'll have his own army of PR gurus, a flotilla of influencers and a tank battalion of Piers Morgans. On the other hand, Kate Middleton will have discovered 3 dragon's eggs (her new husband, Khal Drogo Brian Blessed, having poured molten gold over William's bald pate).


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?



He'll have to scrape by on the Queen Mother's private fortune, which she left to him. Her public duty debts, floral hats, hospitality booze, etc were paid by the Queen / written off by Coutts.

They will do well as semi-detached royals in the USA, sponsorship, adverts 'ambassadors'. They'll be trillionaires.

Prince Andrew Gone, Prince Harry Going.

It's looking good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2020)

Basically fed up bring told what to do I think, Meg wants to act and do fancy stuff without having to get it from the pool of engagements because there's to many village fêtes. Harry just wants to do whatever


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> IIRC, despite Brenda being current monarch of Canada, her replacement is not legally tied to the British line of succession. Harry could be playing the long game



The flappy-headed fools seem to like the royals, not too sure how that will pan out once Harry and Meghan appear and suck up $1m a year of Canadian taxes for their security costs...


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The flappy-headed fools seem to like the royals, not too sure how that will pan out once Harry and Meghan appear and suck up $1m a year of Canadian taxes for their security costs...



They'd probably make a lot of it back from the taxes Harry was paying on his legal weed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure Megan can earn money in civvy street as she until recently was doing just that, but what can Harry do exactly?


They will go to live with Harry's dad


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> The affair?  My sister knows the other party.  I'm not sufficiently bothered to google it, but appraently it is common knowledge outside the UK.



The heir to the throne? Cavorting with the Marchioness of Cholmondely? (sputters and drops monocle)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 9, 2020)

Get back to work.😡🤬🤑💩


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 9, 2020)

BBC thinks this is the headline story this morning. I struggle to give even the tiniest of fucks about them in their far from reality world.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> BBC thinks this is the headline story this morning. I struggle to give even the tiniest of fucks about them in their far from reality world.


It does suggest another small step in the inevitable collapse of the british royals. Well, thats what I'm telling myself for a bit of morning motivation.
Liz n Phil haven't got long to go before they die, Charles isnt liked by the public all that much supposedly, and Kate and Will look depressed and isolated. 
This being Britain its unlikely to see a republic by political decree, but i can well imagine the family crumbling out of their role over time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> It does suggest another small step in the inevitable collapse of the british royals. Well, thats what I'm telling myself for a bit of morning motivation.


That's the ticket! best way to look at it, thanks.


----------



## danski (Jan 9, 2020)

Gap yaar


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't get what the upsides to being a 'senior royal' is anyway. A constant slew of official engagements and being ferried around under amoured protection and the world's press constantly gawping and remarking on every photo and speech. No ta.

I'd definitely fuck it all off for a more chill life with a better climate if I had the combined money they have.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get what the upsides to being a 'senior royal' is anyway. A constant slew of official engagements and being ferried around under amoured protection and the world's press constantly gawping and remarking on every photo and speech. No ta.
> 
> I'd definitely fuck it all off for a more chill life with a better climate if I had the combined money they have.


its a duty, and the ultimate pay off is maintaining the royals family in their position into the future. thats why opting out fucks the royals collectively.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 9, 2020)

Apparently the Mail has 17 pages on this non-story today.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> its a duty, and the ultimate pay off is maintaining the royals family in their position into the future. thats why opting out fucks the royals collectively.



Hope it puts the spotlight on some of thew more useless Royals. Beatrice, and Eugene and Edward & co, and Princess Michael of Kent. What the fuck do they even do? Harry at least seemed to try and look like he was doing something useful with the HIV charity work and mental health stuff and invictus etc. I literally can't think of one thing the others have done to benefit anything other than themselves, ever.


----------



## Winot (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> its a duty, and the ultimate pay off is maintaining the royals family in their position into the future. thats why opting out fucks the royals collectively.



You saying they’re scabs


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hope it puts the spotlight on some of thew more useless Royals. Beatrice, and Eugene and Edward & co, and Princess Michael of Kent. What the fuck do they even do? Harry at least seemed to try and look like he was doing something useful with the HIV charity work and mental health stuff and invictus etc. I literally can't think of one thing the others have done to benefit anything other than themselves, ever.


No idea what they do, I guess that's the thing with being a Senior Royal, you have to look like you're doing something to make the overall family look good and with purpose. Without that it makes people ask "What's the point of these again?".

Does anyone know anything about Scandi royals? I forget where.. Norway? Denmark? Iirc they have a royal family but they get no public money or something like that? No idea on the details but I expect that's the overall direction of the Royal Middletons.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> No idea what they do, I guess that's the thing with being a Senior Royal, you have to look like you're doing something to make the overall family look good and with purpose. Without that it makes people ask "What's the point of these again?".
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Scandi royals? I forget where.. Norway? Denmark? Iirc they have a royal family but they get no public money or something like that? No idea on the details but I expect that's the overall direction of the Royal Middletons.



I doubt that anytime soon for himself and her. There's hope once Charles gets in though for the rest. He's no fan of the hangers on apparently. I'd like to see them all fucked off out of the purse to make their own income.

The Dutch king flew commercial planes for over 20 years. No reason why the others can't get a trade.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 9, 2020)

Their workload is never heavy is it, a day a month tops.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Did read an interesting break down of Harry's income. State money 5%, shit loads comes from Charles "duchy", 500km sq of land plus properties. Massive landlord basically.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 9, 2020)

Lots of former servicemen struggle to adapt to civilian life but then most of them don't have a family worth billions
This is actually quite cheering to me it's not so long since him and Bald Billy were being feted as having reinvigorated the Firm 
I stick to my prediction that when Brenda pegs it there will a lot of rethinking of do we need them.  We will be stuck with Chucky but there is a real chance of one of Australia, Canada or New Zealand becoming a republic


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 9, 2020)

These people have "earned " more money so far this year than any of us here will earn in the whole year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> It does suggest another small step in the inevitable collapse of the british royals. Well, thats what I'm telling myself for a bit of morning motivation.
> Liz n Phil haven't got long to go before they die, Charles isnt liked by the public all that much supposedly, and Kate and Will look depressed and isolated.
> This being Britain its unlikely to see a republic by political decree, but i can well imagine the family crumbling out of their role over time.


They've had 1500 years, how much longer will you wait for them to either away?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Lots of former servicemen struggle to adapt to civilian life but then most of them don't have a family worth billions
> This is actually quite cheering to me it's not so long since him and Bald Billy were being feted as having reinvigorated the Firm
> I stick to my prediction that when Brenda pegs it there will a lot of rethinking of do we need them.  We will be stuck with Chucky but there is a real chance of one of Australia, Canada or New Zealand becoming a republic


They said the same thing while Victoria was on the throne. What makes you think things are different now?


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They said the same thing while Victoria was on the throne. What makes you think things are different now?


You mean other than the fact that a century has passed? Do you not think the world and public opinion haven't changed in that time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 9, 2020)

As long as their firm has the press onside they'll carry on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> As long as their firm has the press onside they'll carry on.



Fortunately Harry has just told traditional press to fuck off


----------



## Poi E (Jan 9, 2020)

Funniest thing for years.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

Someone's been having fun with Photoshop.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently the Mail has 17 pages on this non-story today.


It’s a few things but it’s certainly not a non-story. 

The people most up in arms about this are royalists. On that basis I’m supporting H&M.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The people most up in arms about this are royalists. On that basis I’m supporting H&M.



I'm hoping they set up a rival private firm for Royalty Services and out-compete the monarchy.
Then watch with glee as the Tories and blue rinse brigade tie themselves up in knots about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> You mean other than the fact that a century has passed? Do you not think the world and public opinion haven't changed in that time.


time passing does not imply progress or ascending


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2020)

Canada didn't take long to roll out the welcome mat, it's going to be hilarious if they announce they've decided to move to Hawaii.









						Opinion | Harry and Meghan, you’re finally free — now come to Canada, where you belong
					

Your marriage is much more than a surplus appendage to the Windsor traditions, and beyond their grasp, you can nurture your bond, your child and your charitable ambitions, writes Vinay Menon.




					www.thestar.com
				




😦🤢🤮


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It’s a few things but it’s certainly not a non-story.



It is for people like me, that don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 9, 2020)

After Johnson shafted the monarchy last year it was only a matter of time before one of their own did.

Looks like all the remaining British institutions are fooked. Parliament, executive, monarchy, armed forces. Good times.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 9, 2020)

Even if a royal is sacked or abdicated they would still be immensley privileged celebrities. Can't say I really envy all that media attention though but that is the price they pay for such privilege. Begs the question, what to do with these royals? And unless they are fiercely guarding their privilege in some kind of revolutionary type situation, I'm all for keeping them alive. . .  open to investigation for crimes against the people ofcourse, but alive.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They've had 1500 years, how much longer will you wait for them to either away?


I plan to live to see it


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Poi E said:


> After Johnson shafted the monarchy last year it was only a matter of time before one of their own did.
> 
> Looks like all the remaining British institutions are fooked. Parliament, executive, monarchy, armed forces. Good times.


+ The Union


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2020)

Imagine having all the media attention all your life though, without choice. And doubled down with the same attention finishing off your own mother. At least someone who chooses to embark on a career which ends up with fame has likely grown up with a relatively normal childhood (in most cases), and could drop out of the fame game without consequence and return to some degree of anonymity. Even most celebrities can walk down the street and do relatively normal things without armed guard.

I'd probably have done the same thing.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The flappy-headed fools seem to like the royals, not too sure how that will pan out once Harry and Meghan appear and suck up $1m a year of Canadian taxes for their security costs...





skyscraper101 said:


> Imagine having all the media attention all your life though, without choice. And doubled down with the same attention finishing off your own mother. At least someone who chooses to embark on a career which ends up with fame has likely grown up with a relatively normal childhood (in most cases), and could drop out of the fame game without consequence and return to some degree of anonymity. Even most celebrities can walk down the street and do relatively normal things without armed guard.
> 
> I'd probably have done the same thing.



I have some sympathy with that view - it's not a life I'd choose and I'd run a bloody mile from any kind of public life - I think the problem they are going to have is that they don't appear to be running away and living a normal life on a farm in Manitoba a days drive from the nearest shop, they seem to think they can live a kind of hybrid Royal/Celeb/private life where they are Royal when they choose to be and private when not, only dealing with favoured (and presumably high paying) media and on their terms, and also being a commercial entity.

It appears to be a very badly thought out plan with little room for anything but that which they wish to be true - no thought for the Recency Act, or their security costs and who will pay for them, no real thought about how they will navigate the rather difficult line between Royal, Celeb/influencer, and private family apart from 'everyone will love us!'. I'm afraid they will start off as a hybrid of the Duke and Duchess of Windsor and the Kardashian, and end up as Katie Price.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I have some sympathy with that view - it's not a life I'd choose and I'd run a bloody mile from any kind of public life - I think the problem they are going to have is that they don't appear to be running away and living a normal life on a farm in Manitoba a days drive from the nearest shop, they seem to think they can live a kind of hybrid Royal/Celeb/private life where they are Royal when they choose to be and private when not, only dealing with favoured (and presumably high paying) media and on their terms, and also being a commercial entity.
> 
> It appears to be a very badly thought out plan with little room for anything but that which they wish to be true - no thought for the Recency Act, or their security costs and who will pay for them, no real thought about how they will navigate the rather difficult line between Royal, Celeb/influencer, and private family apart from 'everyone will love us!'. I'm afraid they will start off as a hybrid of the Duke and Duchess of Windsor and the Kardashian, and end up as Katie Price.




Quite. He is the same kind of ranking as Margaret was, she was free to fuck around on Mustique and Bequia and get on with her sloth and gluttony, cos she was out of the limelight. Hewitt seems to want his privacy whilst trying to rake in the lucre with his brand, "Sussex Royal". Can't really have it both ways.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

"Sussex Royal" sounds like a company that does car insurance for wankers.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> "Sussex Royal" sounds like a company that does car insurance for wankers.


Or a potato.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 9, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Lots of former servicemen struggle to adapt to civilian life but then most of them don't have a family worth billions
> This is actually quite cheering to me it's not so long since him and Bald Billy were being feted as having reinvigorated the Firm
> I stick to my prediction that when Brenda pegs it there will a lot of rethinking of do we need them.  We will be stuck with Chucky but there is a real chance of one of Australia, Canada or New Zealand becoming a republic


No chance with Australia or NZ. They fucking love them out there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> "Sussex Royal" sounds like a company that does car insurance for wankers.





Spymaster said:


> Or a potato.



Sounds like a local real ale to me.


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> they seem to think they can live a kind of hybrid Royal/Celeb/private life where they are Royal when they choose to be and private when not, only dealing with favoured (and presumably high paying) media and on their terms, and also being a commercial entity.


they're probably right tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I plan to live to see it


You'll be a modern methuselah then


----------



## JimW (Jan 9, 2020)

Final straw as far as I'm concerned, get someone looking for the nearest relative of the Stuarts.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> Final straw as far as I'm concerned, get someone looking for the nearest relative of the Stuarts.



It's some massively inbred German...


----------



## JimW (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It's some massively inbred German...


Plus ca change...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sounds like a local real ale to me.



I thought I had seen it...


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 9, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No chance with Australia or NZ. They fucking love them out there.


We'll see personally I think that once Brenda pegs it we are more likely to see politicians floating the idea of republicanism
Perhaps Billy the Bald and his very photogenic wife have indeed given the monarchy a greater impetus but personally I can see most of the Commonwealth dropping them after King Chucky the Grey has been in the throne for a few years.
Not us sadly I reckon we will have them for another 50-100 years


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> You'll be a modern methuselah then


Queen's death will be a big existential moment, and then Charles has got no more than 20 years in him. I reckon they've got 40 years of state funding tops. ..the generation of citizens who really believe in the monarchy will be a lot smaller by then too


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 9, 2020)

Harry Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Queen's death will be a big existential moment, and then Charles has got no more than 20 years in him. I reckon they've got 40 years of state funding tops. ..the generation of citizens who really believe in the monarchy will be a lot smaller by then too


Rumours of their impending demise sadly likely exaggerated


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Rumours of their impending demise sadly likely exaggerated


Hope springs...its going to be a dramatic century ahead 😬

It'll be a gradual fade out i reckon


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2020)

The real question is which side will Elton John go with? If he remains with the Windsor-Nonce faction they'll have to take Billy Bragg as their balladeer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Hope springs...its going to be a dramatic century ahead 😬
> 
> It'll be a gradual fade out i reckon


Death of a thousand cuts? Bring forth the guillotine!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

Wilf said:


> The real question is which side will Elton John go with? If he remains with the Windsor-Nonce faction they'll have to take Billy Bragg as their balladeer.


both Bragg and John have berths booked on the voyage to the saiz


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 195391


perfect.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 195391


Sadness in their eyes 😢


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> Final straw as far as I'm concerned, get someone looking for the nearest relative of the Stuarts.


William and Harry have a direct bloodline through the Spencer side going back to Harold Godwinson.
More claim than any Germans.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 195391


That’s my favourite picture of this year so far.


----------



## JimW (Jan 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> William and Harry have a direct bloodline through the Spencer side going back to Harold Godwinson.
> More claim than any Germans.


Perhaps the pope could encourage another Norman nobleman to invade and give us a fresh start that way?


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2020)

A rolling weekly head of state plucked from the rascal multitude by lottery or talent contest is a possible alternative for those who dont like presidential systems. Give it to a climate activist called Sharon for bonus mashup points.


----------



## Flavour (Jan 9, 2020)

well, what can I say, I wish them all the very best, haz and megs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> William and Harry have a direct bloodline through the Spencer side going back to Harold Godwinson.
> More claim than any Germans.


The queen can trace her ancestry back to odin via cerdic, first king of wessex


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 9, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Lots of former servicemen struggle to adapt to civilian life but then most of them don't have a family worth billions
> This is actually quite cheering to me it's not so long since him and Bald Billy were being feted as having reinvigorated the Firm
> I stick to my prediction that when Brenda pegs it there will a lot of rethinking of do we need them.  We will be stuck with Chucky but there is a real chance of one of Australia, Canada or New Zealand becoming a republic


Canada will be the last to go, because that will risk its continued existence as a unified state, or a unified whatever-it-is-that-Canada is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> Perhaps the pope could encourage another Norman nobleman to invade and give us a fresh start that way?


The search is on for descendants of the hautevilles, the former princely family of antioch who also supplied kings of sicily


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Queen's death will be a big existential moment, and then Charles has got no more than 20 years in him. I reckon they've got 40 years of state funding tops. ..the generation of citizens who really believe in the monarchy will be a lot smaller by then too



Uncharitably, I hope that Charles has the decency to predecease his mother.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Uncharitably, I hope that Charles has the decency to predecease his mother.


Why?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?



Coz Charles is a twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Uncharitably, I hope that Charles has the decency to predecease his mother.


What, by 5 minutes, 10, 15?


----------



## not a trot (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Coz Charles is a twat.



They're all twats. In fact they should rebrand themselves the house of twats.


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2020)

Sas just wants her to see everything she's spent her life working to secure - the succession, her family's eyewatering privilege - in ruins before she dies. It's a fair position, and for once I agree with him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Coz Charles is a twat.


But they all are


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> But they all are



Its not uncommon for pro-royalists to fawn over the queen but not like Charlie one bit.  I've heard it a lot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Its not uncommon for pro-royalists to fawn over the queen but not like Charlie one bit.  I've heard it a lot.


Just the same was said of the auld queen and the then prince of wales for forty years before victoria's death


----------



## weltweit (Jan 9, 2020)

I can't bring myself to give many fucks about this.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 9, 2020)

He's doing to start doing cameos in stuff and going on talk shows and that isn't, posh pilot cunt


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Spymaster (Jan 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> But they all are


I'm not so sure now.

The more that comes out of this, the more I think that H&M had enough of the racist shit that's been piled on them (let's face it, it's coz she's black and Yank) and have likely asked the family and their wanker entourage, time and again for help. That hasn't been forthcoming and they've been dicked around 'for the sake of The Crown' and told to wait until it can be quietly swept under a fluffy royal carpet.

Pure speculation of course but that's what I'm going with unless something else becomes evident and, all other compications aside, I seriously rate the lad for standing by his wife and kid against the rest of the wankers. They're never going to be skint and they'll have an alternative life of celebrity privilege after the dust settles, but this took guts.

Good luck H&M!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

HARRY & MEGS IN “UNDER COVER DISTRACT FROM BREXIT MISSION” SHOCKER!!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> What, by 5 minutes, 10, 15?



1 second would do.

Not a fan of Charles.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

A mate of mine has met Charles and she thinks he’s great - says he’s really funny and self-deprecating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> 1 second would do.
> 
> Not a fan of Charles.


Why?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?



Tories don’t like Charles...


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> 1 second would do.



Well that should be doable - probably take her a little longer to hobble to the guillotine in any case.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> Tories don’t like Charles...



Tories don't like anything.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Tories don't like anything.



They like:

The Queen
Brexit
Ethnic homogeneity 
Money


----------



## Cid (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> What, by 5 minutes, 10, 15?



Guillotine had a pretty fast turnaround iirc.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

Cid said:


> Guillotine had a pretty fast turnaround iirc.



And that was without our modern multi-blade technology.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2020)

killer b said:


> Sas just wants her to see everything she's spent her life working to secure - the succession, her family's eyewatering privilege - in ruins before she dies. It's a fair position, and for once I agree with him.


But he'll miss out on all the new stamps


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> A mate of mine has met Charles and she thinks he’s great - says he’s really funny and self-deprecating.


When the time comes, I wonder if he'll make a little joke about his ears getting caught in the guillotine


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 9, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get what the upsides to being a 'senior royal' is anyway. A constant slew of official engagements and being ferried around under amoured protection and the world's press constantly gawping and remarking on every photo and speech. No ta.
> 
> I'd definitely fuck it all off for a more chill life with a better climate if I had the combined money they have.



Combined wealth of £34 million apparently.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 9, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get what the upsides to being a 'senior royal' is anyway. A constant slew of official engagements and being ferried around under amoured protection and the world's press constantly gawping and remarking on every photo and speech. No ta.
> 
> I'd definitely fuck it all off for a more chill life with a better climate if I had the combined money they have.



I don't know how raising a child in that atmosphere would ever be a good thing.  Abolishing the monarchy might be the best thing that ever happened to the royals, although they probably wouldn't agree in the short-term.  Keeping them around for tourism and "tradition" can't be worth it for them or the taxpayers.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 9, 2020)

Try my best to avoid all royal family bollocks but it’s been hard to ignore the tidal wave of thinly veiled racist invective being hurled at Meghan by the vermin media and the legions of gammon-boomer scum on social media. The intensity of the hatred directed at her has basically driven her out of royal life.

An apt reminder that the Monarchy has white supremacy baked into it DNA just as much as it has class privilege and power. It stands as the continuity of British empire and all the racial ordering entailed therein. Boot-licking monarchist shitheads could for this reason never except Meghan as part of the club.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 9, 2020)

.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Just the same was said of the auld queen and the then prince of wales for forty years before victoria's death



TBF the future Edward VII probably ate a biscuit for every time someone disparaged him in that way.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 9, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't know how raising a child in that atmosphere would ever be a good thing.  Abolishing the monarchy might be the best thing that ever happened to the royals, although they probably wouldn't agree in the short-term.  Keeping them around for tourism and "tradition" can't be worth it for them or the taxpayers.



Tbf they don't keep them around for tourism or tradition, it's because ultimately the monarch does have executive powers, she's basically last line of defence for those cunts


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I have some sympathy with that view - it's not a life I'd choose and I'd run a bloody mile from any kind of public life - I think the problem they are going to have is that they don't appear to be running away and living a normal life on a farm in Manitoba a days drive from the nearest shop, they seem to think they can live a kind of hybrid Royal/Celeb/private life where they are Royal when they choose to be and private when not, only dealing with favoured (and presumably high paying) media and on their terms, and also being a commercial entity.
> 
> It appears to be a very badly thought out plan with little room for anything but that which they wish to be true - no thought for the Recency Act, or their security costs and who will pay for them, no real thought about how they will navigate the rather difficult line between Royal, Celeb/influencer, and private family apart from 'everyone will love us!'. I'm afraid they will start off as a hybrid of the Duke and Duchess of Windsor and the Kardashian, and end up as Katie Price.


You, my friend, keep making erudite, well thought out and intelligent posts.
This has to stop! This is a place for extreme views and bunfights


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 9, 2020)

D'wards said:


> This is a place for extreme views



I rally my flag to the House of Sussex. Prince Harry: You have my Shield and my Sword!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 9, 2020)

If we can sell London Bridge off to some dusty US backwater surely we can do the same with the wretched clan of parasites and nonces that call themselves the Windsors?

Pssst, Yuwipi Woman, wanna buy a hereditary monarchy?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If we can send London Bridge off to some dusty US backwater surely we can do the same the wretched clan of parasites and nonces that call themselves the Windsors?
> 
> Pssst, Yuwipi Woman, wanna buy a hereditary monarchy?



No thanks, I'm already wretched enough.  But, I wouldn't be surprised if some of our political class were interested in becoming a hereditary monarchy.


----------



## NotsoImpressed (Jan 9, 2020)

Yo be quite honest... face bothered?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

nogojones said:


> When the time comes, I wonder if he'll make a little joke about his ears getting caught in the guillotine



My nephew met Camilla last year and is a big fan now (he’s 9).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> posh pilot cunt


That's his uncle nonce.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 9, 2020)

It's not a non-story because the royals are sort of representative of the country in a weird posh way, a posh version of canaries in a coal mine - peacocks on a pedestal? And it's not a good sign that one of them has decided to leave due to the messed up media and racism/anti immigrant crap. 



Wilf said:


> That's his uncle nonce.



Or his brother who was a pilot but not a nonce.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 9, 2020)

What was this one then, the world's most underused sniper or something


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> What was this one then, the world's most underused sniper or something


He flew Apache gunships. Killed a man/men in combat an all


----------



## scifisam (Jan 9, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> What was this one then, the world's most underused sniper or something



Army. Dunno much more than that except that he did go on tours to Afghanistan. TBH both him and William seem to be doing pretty good stuff with the immense privilege they have, and you can dislike the institution of monarchy without disliking the individuals in it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 9, 2020)

D'wards said:


> He flew Apache gunships. Killed a man/men in combat an all



That defo sounds like a pilot


----------



## Cid (Jan 9, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I rally my flag to the House of Sussex. Prince Harry: You have my Shield and my Sword!



Follow your spirit and upon this charge
Cry ‘God for Harry, England and Saint George!’


----------



## Cid (Jan 9, 2020)

I fear the commas and speech marks may be misplaced in this instance though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2020)

Anyway, better get this sorted soon with all those new hospitals the tories have promised us to be opened. In the interim Corbyn might have to step in to cut the ribbon.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 9, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> No thanks, I'm already wretched enough.  But, I wouldn't be surprised if some of our political class were interested in becoming a hereditary monarchy.


The Bushes? The Trumps?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2020)

D'wards said:


> He flew Apache gunships. Killed a man/men in combat an all



Debatable


----------



## YouSir (Jan 10, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> The Bushes? The Trumps?



The Clintons, probably a few Kennedy's still kicking about too somewhere. 

There's actually a Monarchist forum out there somewhere where they basically wank over the prospect of Royals gaining power anywhere - Habsburgs coming back, new Emperor in China, French Kings or whatever. Read a thread there about the US where they were split between wanting the Windsors back and wanting a royal family of their own, Bushes were mentioned. This could be their chance.


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Read a thread there about the US where they were split between wanting the Windsors back and wanting a royal family of their own, Bushes were mentioned. This could be their chance.



For a long time these plans were on ice because it was deemed essential for any US royals to have their own reality tv show to promote their status, and those things have a shelf life which would probably drag the royal household down with it when the time came. Now things have evolved they figure they might just be able to get away with Instagram instead, and the idea of a sustainable royalty across the pond seems just that tad more plausible. Then again, 'Bullet Magnet does America' doesnt necessarily sound like the sort of franchise where the original star spends a long time in the role before their character lives up to their nickname.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 10, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 195391


 
That is beautiful


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 10, 2020)

As far as I can see on twitter Meghan haters sport St. George’s crosses, are brexiteers and god save the queen, support our troops wankers

its quite something to override Harry’s Military service ”support our troops” and the monarchy in general “god save the Queen”

wots done it........

i struggle with how I feel about the U.K. population. Is it a filthy right wing media playing to an already bigoted audience or are U.K. PLC so fucking dumb they just get spoon fed this shit

feels like I’m living amongst the enemy, and that’s saying something as I’ve spent my entire working life in war/conflict zones and third world countries and never felt this


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 10, 2020)

Even if I were the most fervent monarchist I think I'd think that there was a definite oversupply of balding fete-openers and honorary regimental colonels and so on. How many do they need? After their obligatory stints in the forces, with greater or lesser success, the  male royals, which now number Charles, Andrew (now not so much) Edward, William and Harry, with their respective offspring joining their ranks in a couple of decades, represent far too many people on the pay-roll. Without a clear reason for the existence of so many of them. It is a bit thinned out by Andrew's 'departure' and Harry's too  is welcome in terms of the firm's viability. The women follow a similar pattern: Anne seemed to keep herself busy being the patron of this and that but Andy's ludicrous pretension that his girls could play a role as royal princesses and take end-to-end holidays won't prosper now. He's fucked it for them too. So a bit of a cull.

So perhaps this little thinning-out won't harm the monarchy at all. They've let go a couple of reps from their ever growing work-force, that's all. It might even help.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> As far as I can see on twitter Meghan haters sport St. George’s crosses, are brexiteers and god save the queen, support our troops wankers
> 
> its quite something to override Harry’s Military service ”support our troops” and the monarchy in general “god save the Queen”
> 
> ...



Country that never put white man and his empire to bed. Place is fucking filled with silences and stories from the shadows. Museums filled with loot and exceptionalism ingrained.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Country that never put white man and his empire to bed. Place is fucking filled with silences and stories from the shadows. Museums filled with loot and exceptionalism ingrained.


I recently read that even the word loot is stolen from India (Hindi)


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

It is.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

Seriously fucked. Can you imagine the Redfern Address coming from a British PM or monarch? I can only imagine what happened as the returnees from Empire slid back into their home counties nests and boosted Powell while engaging in all the revolting and exploitative practices that Empire allowed. No wonder so many paedos had so much reign in the UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I recently read that even the word loot is stolen from India (Hindi)


Anorak (Inuit)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 10, 2020)

Harry is obviously shitting himself about the coming revolution and is trying to avoid the full force of popular justice innit


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Anorak (Inuit)





too quick for this time of the morning


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 10, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> No thanks, I'm already wretched enough.  But, I wouldn't be surprised if some of our political class were interested in becoming a hereditary monarchy.



To much responsibility, far better to remain a senatorial dynasty


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

Piers Morgan should get all the credit. 
He should set about chastising the entire monarchy now. ...finish the job. 

On a serious note though...the racism shown to Meghan and I'm not one bit surprised they made this decision. 
I actually wish them well.

fuck the monarchy and all that sail in it.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

Morgan would occupy the Fox freak zone in the US. Here, he's a mainstream guy.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2020)

I was being flippant earlier, but let’s face it - a lot of people would be talking about stockpiling food and medicines without Harry & Megz’ efforts.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> My nephew met Camilla last year and is a big fan now (he’s 9).


When I was about 9, (LONG LONG time ago) Brenda and Phil the Greek came to my home town, all the kids were gathered up and marched (2 or 3 miles in my case) to go and stand around outside the factory they were visiting to watch and cheer them on, some of us were given flags to wave as well. looking back I think that was the beginning of the end for my support for a hereditary Monarchy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2020)

They wouldn't bother me at all if it was all just more Benelux/Scandi, and we had some token family who came out to wave once a year for Brendas birthday, and we'd all get the day off to get pissed, and they weren't constantly the center of a tabloid masturbatathon. It'd still suck but fine, I'd live with it.

But no we have to endure this ridiculous soap opera over every single thing the main ones do, what they wear, who's fallen out with who, and which faction is talking to the other. And then pay vast sums for the upkeep of the other hangers on (Andrew and Edwards lot). It's such bollocks.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Even if I were the most fervent monarchist I think I'd think that there was a definite oversupply of balding fete-openers and honorary regimental colonels and so on. How many do they need? After their obligatory stints in the forces, with greater or lesser success, the  male royals, which now number Charles, Andrew (now not so much) Edward, William and Harry, with their respective offspring joining their ranks in a couple of decades, represent far too many people on the pay-roll. Without a clear reason for the existence of so many of them. It is a bit thinned out by Andrew's 'departure' and Harry's too  is welcome in terms of the firm's viability. The women follow a similar pattern: Anne seemed to keep herself busy being the patron of this and that but Andy's ludicrous pretension that his girls could play a role as royal princesses and take end-to-end holidays won't prosper now. He's fucked it for them too. So a bit of a cull.
> 
> So perhaps this little thinning-out won't harm the monarchy at all. They've let go a couple of reps from their ever growing work-force, that's all. It might even help.



Edward, Andy's kids, Ann's kids, etc, aren't on the payroll. They get a security team but don't get any crown funding. Poor things survive on their immense wealth.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2020)

Imagine how boring it must to be to be on Edwards kids security detail.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 10, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Imagine how boring it must to be to be on Edwards kids security detail.


Probably grabbing cameras every time the pass a Pizza Express is as exciting as it gets


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, I do hope HM now understands that any prospects for the gang must be vetted by the editor of the Daily Mail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Imagine how boring it must to be to be on Edwards kids security detail.


it'd be really busy, making sure none of andrew's noncy friends ever meet them


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 10, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Morgan would occupy the Fox freak zone in the US. Here, he's a mainstream guy.


They tried him on CNN but he was a failure


----------



## MrSki (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whilst not a huge fan of the Queen I do have a soft spot. I mean Bohemian Rhapsody is undoubtably a classic and Another One Bites the Dust is pretty good.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2020)

Yay, another chance for Britain to humiliate itself on the world stage.

Labour's Lewis calls for Royal Family referendum


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 10, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


I have a vision of some agent putting his hand up in the weekly meeting and asking "Which one are we supposed to pop off then; Andy, Harry or Meg?"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2020)

A380 said:


> Whilst not a huge fan of the Queen I do have a soft spot. I mean Bohemian Rhapsody is undoubtably a classic and Another One Bites the Dust is pretty good.



Will Harry now be known as The Artist Formerly Known As Prince?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Will Harry now be known as The Artist Formerly Known As Prince?



The Piss Artist Formerly Known As Prince


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yay, another chance for Britain to humiliate itself on the world stage.
> 
> Labour's Lewis calls for Royal Family referendum



What a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 10, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Morgan would occupy the Fox freak zone in the US. Here, he's a mainstream guy.



Nah, it’s the other way around. He’s an absolute cunt here but he sells papers and gets headlines which is media priority these days (we are well past even a fig lead of media being to inform and educate, all about cash) he’s still not mainstream but gets wheeled out to generate headlines.

The US has some absolutely incredible freaks working in its media, it’s entire apparatus is a joke. Entire channels of satire masquerading as news.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2020)

Unfortunately Morgan IS mainstream over here. Many of the people I work with seem to take his ‘opinions’ as their own


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The US has some absolutely incredible freaks working in its media, it’s entire apparatus is a joke. Entire channels of satire masquerading as news.



I don't know. The last time I was there I was struck by the fact that although there's an enormous quantity of shamelessly biased OTT shite, there are also spaces there where they have people on who'll talk about things at length and in depth without patronising the audience. Here there's almost no room for that - even the better stuff is brief and is dumbed down to a degree.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't take any papers but I heard how many pages have been dedicated to this in the red tops and it seems rather ridiculous what with all the rest of what is happening in the world. 

So Harry and Megan want to have a more normal life? yes, well so what?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 10, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Seriously fucked. Can you imagine the Redfern Address coming from a British PM or monarch? I can only imagine what happened as the returnees from Empire slid back into their home counties nests and boosted Powell while engaging in all the revolting and exploitative practices that Empire allowed.



I've no issue at all with any of the above, but where on earth is any logical connection between the above and this .... ??



> No wonder so many paedos had so much reign in the UK.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yay, another chance for Britain to humiliate itself on the world stage.
> 
> Labour's Lewis calls for Royal Family referendum



fuck me no need to feed the tabloids their headlines


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2020)

A380 said:


> Whilst not a huge fan of the Queen I do have a soft spot. I mean Bohemian Rhapsody is undoubtably a classic and Another One Bites the Dust is pretty good.


Nah, she ain't no human bean!



Joking aside though, good for H&M for having the courage to go it alone. Harry in particular did not ask to be born into royalty, and both him and Meghan are adults with the right to make their own choices. Most of us have made decisions our parents didn't like or agree with, and it doesn't mean you don't love or respect your family.

Anyway, forgive me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it have been William who inherited the throne as the eldest child anyway?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> The Bushes? The Trumps?



The Kennedys?  The Clintons?

Really no need to purchase a hereditary monarchy when you can rent long-term.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yay, another chance for Britain to humiliate itself on the world stage.
> 
> Labour's Lewis calls for Royal Family referendum


by voting to retain the buggers?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> by voting to retain the buggers?



Indeed.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 10, 2020)

Would see that dividing the country and polarising things.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I've no issue at all with any of the above, but where on earth is any logical connection between the above and this .... ??



Fuck knows man. Was on a rant so thought why stop?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Anyway, forgive me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it have been William who inherited the throne as the eldest child anyway?



Yes, in The Firm it is customary to refer to Harry as 'the spare'.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Nah, she ain't no human bean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Harry's still in the line of succession. He hasn't actually left the royal family or given up his title, just stepped down as a "senior royal," which means he no longer gets paid for meeting dignitaries and appearing at events or whatever it is senior royals officially do (the other royals don't get paid). So it's even less of a big deal.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Harry's still in the line of succession. He hasn't actually left the royal family or given up his title, just stepped down as a "senior royal," which means he no longer gets paid for meeting dignitaries and appearing at events or whatever it is senior royals officially do (the other royals don't get paid). So it's even less of a big deal.



The royals all seem a bit panicked about it. Just shows how vulnerable they may think they are. 
Possibly...


----------



## kenny g (Jan 10, 2020)

Lupa said:


> The royals all seem a bit panicked about it. Just shows how vulnerable they may think they are.
> Possibly...


 Detracts attention from his uncle's potential noncery and his "father"'s friendship with Sir Jimmy


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2020)

Lupa said:


> The royals all seem a bit panicked about it.


how do they seem panicked?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 10, 2020)

This idea that the other royals don't get paid is really just accounting and juggling. Beatrice is the patron of countless causes and a goodwill ambassador and so on. All this without a job; so the money comes from her dad who I would argue only has any at all because he's royal. It's really all coming from you lot, and she's a full-time royal by any definition.










						Princess Beatrice - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




None of which explains how she has a pot to piss in.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Detracts attention from his uncle's potential noncery and his "father"'s friendship with Sir Jimmy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Harry's still in the line of succession. He hasn't actually left the royal family or given up his title, just stepped down as a "senior royal," which means he no longer gets paid for meeting dignitaries and appearing at events or whatever it is senior royals officially do (the other royals don't get paid). So it's even less of a big deal.



They are only suggesting giving up 5% of their income from the 'Sovereign Grant' for such duties, they seem to expect that Charlie will continue to pay the other 95% of their income, out of his income from the Duchy of Cornwall, which IIRC is around £2.5m a year!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2020)

> *Have The Duke and Duchess of Sussex benefited from public funding and tax benefits as members of the Royal Family?*
> Five percent of the funding for their official office was provided through the Sovereign Grant starting in 2019 (more details on Sovereign Grant below). Public funding has _never_ been used, nor would it ever be used for private expenditure by The Duke and Duchess of Sussex, who also do not receive any tax privileges.





> *How has the Office of The Duke and Duchess of Sussex been funded up to now?*
> Since the establishment of The Office of The Duke and Duchess of Sussex, 95 percent of the funding received for their Office expenditure is derived from income allocated by HRH The Prince of Wales, generated through the Duchy of Cornwall. This provision has been in place since Prince William and Prince Harry first established their offices in support of The Queen, and is the responsibility of The Prince of Wales. This information continues to be available on The Duchy of Cornwall website.





> *Where does the other five percent come from?*
> As described above, the remaining five percent of funding for the Office of The Duke and Duchess of Sussex, covering costs associated with employing members of their official office, is received through the Sovereign Grant. During the course of 2020, *The Duke and Duchess of Sussex have made the choice to step back as senior members of the Royal Family and no longer receive funding through the Sovereign Grant, thereby making them members of the Royal Family with financial independence.* This phased approach will take time to transition in consultation with other senior members of the Royal Family, but Their Royal Highnesses are hopeful that this change is in the best interest for all and look forward to carrying out their duties to the monarch as well as their charitable work with financial autonomy.



BIB & underlined cracks me up - giving up 5% of their income, whilst expecting to still get the other 95% from Charlie, makes them 'financial independent'.   









						Funding | The Official Website of The Duke & Duchess of Sussex
					

Welcome to the Sussex Royal community, your source for information on The Duke and Duchess of Sussex.




					sussexroyal.com


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> how do they seem panicked?



Queen calling a "crisis" meeting about it? Lets face it. Brexit may have warranted a "crisis" meeting but not this.....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Detracts attention from his uncle's potential noncery and his "father"'s friendship with Sir Jimmy



Yep. It does.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 10, 2020)

It's all spurious bollocks*. Another bit of hocus-pocus smoke and mirrors that somehow The Duchy is not ultimately public property. Charles can't sell it so it's not his. He was given it by Mum. How did she have it? Because she's the Queen. Would it be hers by magic if she wasn't Queen? No. So it's the property of the state and a mechanism to give Charles a shitload of money. And his offspring.

*Not to be confused with the Roman general Spurius Bollox


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Queen calling a "crisis" meeting about it? Lets face it. Brexit may have warranted a "crisis" meeting but not this.....


Whether or not it's a crisis for us, it's clearly a crisis for them. Her grandson and his wife are so unhappy they've fucked off the family firm and are moving abroad, and have told everybody about it. That's a family crisis if ever I saw one.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 195466


Defo pixles


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> This idea that the other royals don't get paid is really just accounting and juggling. Beatrice is the patron of countless causes and a goodwill ambassador and so on. All this without a job; so the money comes from her dad who I would argue only has any at all because he's royal. It's really all coming from you lot, and she's a full-time royal by any definition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come come now... Beatrice York | Team | Afiniti 



> Beatrice York is Vice President of Partnerships and Strategy at Afiniti. Beatrice is responsible for the management of the strategic Afiniti partnerships as well as company growth through unique initiatives and client development. Previous experience includes; associate at Sandbridge capital a small consumer focused private equity firm. Business development associate at Sony pictures television. Beatrice began her career as a research analyst at a boutique private wealth firm. She received a degree in History and History of ideas from University of London, Goldsmiths College.



She went to the Job Centre Plus in Sunningdale and was offered cleaning the lavs at the Rajbhoog or this gig with Afiniti. With her degree in history of ideas, she was a shoe-in for either role.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 10, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Come come now... Beatrice York | Team | Afiniti
> 
> 
> 
> She went to the Job Centre Plus in Sunningdale and was offered cleaning the lavs at the Rajbhoog or this gig with Afiniti. With her degree in history of ideas, she was a shoe-in for either role.




 I had no idea. They must be very generous with holidays and days off. Wonder when she was last in the office, and for how long.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> Whether or not it's a crisis for us, it's clearly a crisis for them. Her grandson and his wife are so unhappy they've fucked off the family firm and are moving abroad, and have told everybody about it. That's a family crisis if ever I saw one.



Family crisis? Well it depends on what one considers to be a "crisis".....I mean nobody has died...
A man and his wife deciding to move abroad and not work for the family anymore.... not really a big deal for most people. 
The only thing that seems a bit strange is the fact they announced it online but judging from their family's reaction to it... it's clear why they made it public first.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It's all spurious bollocks*. Another bit of hocus-pocus smoke and mirrors that somehow The Duchy is not ultimately public property. Charles can't sell it so it's not his. He was given it by Mum. How did she have it? Because she's the Queen. Would it be hers by magic if she wasn't Queen? No. So it's the property of the state and a mechanism to give Charles a shitload of money. And his offspring.
> 
> *Not to be confused with the Roman general Spurius Bollox



Of course it's public/our money, and they want to keep taking that £2.5m per year, plus security paid by taxpayers, currently IIRC £600k a year, most likely over £1m a year if they are mainly living aboard.

But, still, at least this makes the detached from reality parasites 'financial independent'.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Defo pixles



cynic


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I had no idea. They must be very generous with holidays and days off. Wonder when she was last in the office, and for how long.



She did half an hour’s video conference last March, having ducked out of the bar in Verbier just before it was her round.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yes, in The Firm it is customary to refer to Harry as 'the spare'.


He's not even the spare anymore, Billy the Bald has three sprogs so Harry is down to 6th in line.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yay, another chance for Britain to humiliate itself on the world stage.
> 
> Labour's Lewis calls for Royal Family referendum


Given his current status in the race to be leader, this strikes me as looking for a bandwagon to jump on.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> This idea that the other royals don't get paid is really just accounting and juggling. Beatrice is the patron of countless causes and a goodwill ambassador and so on. All this without a job; so the money comes from her dad who I would argue only has any at all because he's royal. It's really all coming from you lot, and she's a full-time royal by any definition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's not officially a "senior royal," which is what I said. Full time royal, obvs, but so are the great-grandchildren. And they don't have jobs, the scroungers!


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 195469



As if senior royals would lower themselves to eating at McDonalds.

Pizza Express every time.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 10, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I had no idea. They must be very generous with holidays and days off. Wonder when she was last in the office, and for how long.



The boss must have been promised a knighthood to pretend she "works" for them. Or maybe he plays golf with Andrew?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 10, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Morgan would occupy the Fox freak zone in the US. Here, he's a mainstream guy.



Didn't he have a tv show over there for a few years? I think he upset them going on about gun control.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> He's not even the spare anymore, Billy the Bald has three sprogs so Harry is down to 6th in line.



I don't think he's ever been higher than 3rd in line.  That would make him the "spare spare."


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 10, 2020)

stavros said:


> As if senior royals would lower themselves to eating at McDonalds.
> 
> 
> > They should consider themselves honoured if they got a job in McDonalds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't think he's ever been higher than 3rd in line.  That would make him the "spare spare."


Maybe he'll go postal like that Nepali prince


----------



## IC3D (Jan 10, 2020)

Saying that the English (specifically) not British cos Scottish and Welsh are harmless characters right shows a little bit of class snobbery. 
Reffugees are nice cos they have fuck all and need to be nice. 
Bigotry exists equally all over the world and is colour blind. 
Harry would have fucked off anyway this is first proper opertunity and I'm fairly sure he's going to drop the paternity bombshell at some point he's clearly troubled. 
It's interesting the dynamics playing out though. 
Fucked up family with gifted wealth and power.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2020)

All families are fucked up in different ways


----------



## Part-timah (Jan 10, 2020)

What’s chance this royal flounce (and the handbags between princes) is manufactured to distract from Andy the nonce?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 10, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> What’s chance this royal flounce (and the handbags between princes) is manufactured to distract from Andy the nonce?


Seems a bit too far out don't you think? 
I mean Andy is old news already no?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 11, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Defo pixles



Harry and Meghan are getting cooler???


----------



## Celyn (Jan 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he'll go postal like that Nepali prince


ooh yes!


----------



## Sue (Jan 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> All families are fucked up in different ways


Tolstoyesque, Pickman's model .


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 11, 2020)

Pickman's model is Larkin about


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak gammonism from this verminous lump of cancer. Christ, what a cunt. He should be buried in quick-dry cement.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 11, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Peak gammonism from this verminous lump of cancer. Christ, what a cunt. He should be buried in quick-dry cement.




Yep. He's never met her but he's judging the shite out of her and making it sound like Harry had no say whatsoever....hang her out to dry eh? 

The way I see it...she distanced herself from her father and sister because they were fucking her up. She is distancing herself from the royal family and the people in england who have trashed her in the press and online. And now they're saying it's her fault for walking away from anyone who sends hate in her direction. 

Eamon Holmes is a grade 1 cunt for making that comment. Judgy fuckin asshole.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 11, 2020)

I fucking love this. All the gammon who told her to fuck off are pissed off she's fucked off. 

I hope she nicked the family silver and took a shit on the Queen's bed on her way out.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2020)

Takedown of what appears essentially to be fabrications mainly put forth by the Fail and picked up by other mainstream publications. Caveat: I have no love whatsoever for the institution that is the royal family but do not wish ill on these two as individuals. I also listened to a fawning excuse for a journalist who it turned out at the end of the piece was a Fail journalist on the Jermey Vine show when I was driving on Friday. I still hold that the Jeremey Vine show is the Daily Mail of the radio airwaves (I know, I know, I should have known better).









						Harry, Meghan, Press - THE TRUTH
					

Our free and fearless press continues to invent stories about the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, with today’s Daily Mail  running a poll ...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 11, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I still hold that the Jeremey Vine show *is the Daily Mail of the radio airwaves*



We sometimes listen to Radio 2  when driving the van to festivals. 
But when the Jeremy Vine show  comes up we immediately switch radio off and put on a CD instead


----------



## A380 (Jan 11, 2020)

Shit’s getting real now:


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2020)

An interesting element of this is the ingrained sexist response - another case of the Yoko Ono effect - the selfish woman who is pushing the man around to get her way and breaking up the correct order of things - his order - as she goes. How could the man in any such situation possibly go along with any of it? What has _she_ done to _him_? We used to like him - poor man, under the thumb etc.

Underlying it is the rule that women should fit in quietly into a mans pre-existing world and be subservient to it. The notion that the man might welcome the change that the relationship brings is inconceivable. The idea that the man's love/respect for the woman takes priority over anything else doesn't even register as a possible sane reality - its a sign of weakness on his part and a sign of her being (as Eamon said) "manipulative, spoilt" etc.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 11, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Takedown of what appears essentially to be fabrications mainly put forth by the Fail and picked up by other mainstream publications. Caveat: I have no love whatsoever for the institution that is the royal family but do not wish ill on these two as individuals. I also listened to a fawning excuse for a journalist who it turned out at the end of the piece was a Fail journalist on the Jermey Vine show when I was driving on Friday. I still hold that the Jeremey Vine show is the Daily Mail of the radio airwaves (I know, I know, i should have known better).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's see if Eamon Holmes and Piers Morgan responding to this articke....they and others deserve to be called out on their hate.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> An interesting element of this is the ingrained sexist response - another case of the Yoko Ono effect - the selfish woman who is pushing the man around to get her way and breaking up the correct order of things - his order - as she goes. How could the man in any such situation possibly go along with any of it? What has _she_ done to _him_? We used to like him - poor man, under the thumb etc.
> 
> Underlying it is the rule that women should fit in quietly into a mans pre-existing world and be subservient to it. The notion that the man might welcome the change that the relationship brings is inconceivable. The idea that the man's love/respect for the woman takes priority over anything else doesn't even register as a possible sane reality - its a sign of weakness on his part and a sign of her being (as Eamon said) "manipulative, spoilt" etc.


And nobody that I recaĺl called Mark Phillips or that other bloke who married Anne a 'gold-digger'.  The key reason being the word 'bloke'.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Let's see if Eamon Holmes and Piers Morgan responding to this articke....they and others deserve to be called out on their hate.



Piers Morgan may have troubles of his own if the allegations that he stole some of Diana's letters are true.


----------



## A380 (Jan 11, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> And nobody that I recaĺl called Mark Phillips or that other bloke who married Anne a 'gold-digger'.  The key reason being the word 'bloke'.



And the second key word being the word ‘white’.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2020)

i am in an oblomovist stasis with regard to the royals at the minute


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2020)

A new word, Ta.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 11, 2020)

The kids could work as brand ambassadors for H&M.

And Britain in their spare time.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 11, 2020)

Guardian reporting rumours of a secret deal with Disney.

They could defo become "financially independent" if they went to do the Mouse's bidding.

Brand ambassadors or summat


----------



## marshall (Jan 11, 2020)

Poi E said:


> I fucking love this. All the gammon who told her to fuck off are pissed off she's fucked off.
> 
> I hope she nicked the family silver and took a shit on the Queen's bed on her way out.



Think it was Hadley Freeman who compared the press to an abusive husband being amazed when his wife had enough and did a runner.


----------



## A380 (Jan 11, 2020)

Shock news as racist lying cunt tells cuntish racist lie:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2020)

It would be a thing of beausty if they got sucessfully sued over this:






						Tip of the iceberg – Why Harry and Meghan Move is really about dishonest journalism – Byline Investigates
					






					www.bylineinvestigates.com


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2020)

A380 said:


> Shock news as racist lying cunt tells cuntish racist lie:
> 
> View attachment 195513


For once he's right it's not racism , they are just mercenary arseholes coming up with column inches  to order.. 

Harry and his missis can't win no matter what so can't blame them for fucking off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

gosub said:


> For once he's right it's not racism , they are just mercenary arseholes coming up with column inches  to order..


While true to a certain extent, why are Wills and Kate treated so differently to Harry and Meghan?

It can be both.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> While true to a certain extent, why are Wills and Kate treated so differently to Harry and Meghan?
> 
> It can be both.


Mail as guardians of regal racial hygiene.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> While true to a certain extent, why are Wills and Kate treated so differently to Harry and Meghan?
> 
> It can be both.


I don't know why is the second in line to the throne treated differently to someone  whose constitutional purpose evaporated the moment he became an uncle.?


Hanging around like a bad smell a la Prince Andrew would have been horrible


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

gosub said:


> I don't know why is the second in line to the throne treated differently to someone  whose constitutional purpose evaporated the moment he became an uncle.?


And their wives?

Also, how about all the other 'minor' royals? Or do Harry and Meghan somehow occupy some unique position in the royal family where they're important enough to be abused but not important enough to be safe from it?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2020)

Any sign of a collapse (of the royal family and our attachment to them) on the death of the queen? Or will Charles take up the reigns eventually?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 11, 2020)

Sums it up well I think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 11, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Any sign of a collapse (of the royal family and our attachment to them) on the death of the queen? Or will Charles take up the reigns eventually?



<Groans>


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 11, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Any sign of a collapse (of the royal family and our attachment to them) on the death of the queen? Or will Charles take up the reigns eventually?


We are unquestionably going to have to endure the reign of Chucky the Grey but beyond that who knows. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I reckon Billy the Bald will be the very last King of England but alas given he is 30 years younger than me I do not expect to see this glorious day


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I mean Andy is old news already no?



He might be old news. Those he hangs out with are young news.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 12, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> While true to a certain extent, why are Wills and Kate treated so differently to Harry and Meghan?
> 
> It can be both.


Kate and her family were slagged off relentlessly by the Mail until Meghan came along.  Now they treat her like a goddess who can do no wrong.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2020)

fuck them all, but todays DM frontsheet is quite telling


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> fuck them all, but todays DM frontsheet is quite telling
> 
> View attachment 195601


The Mail is absolutely on it - never ceases to amaze how low they stoop


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Piers Morgan should get all the credit.
> He should set about chastising the entire monarchy now. ...finish the job.
> 
> On a serious note though...the racism shown to Meghan and I'm not one bit surprised they made this decision.
> ...



Piers certainly has laid into Megan hasn’t he?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2020)

. . . Problem is, if you leave the royals alive they become a rallying point. Maybe the Russians had the right idea after all.


----------



## maomao (Jan 12, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Problem is, if you leave the royals alive they become a rallying point. Maybe the Russians had the right idea after all.


Puyi died, apparently converted to communism, in relatively obscurity.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2020)

I know, royal, massive undeserved privilege.

By the same token, fair play for talking so openly about this; can't imagine what it's like to go through.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 12, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, royal, massive undeserved privilege.
> 
> By the same token, fair play for talking so openly about this; can't imagine what it's like to go through.




Whilst press photographers played a part in this, let's not forget the real reason for the crash - the driver was speeding whilst over the alcohol limit.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2020)

Hopefully they'll get big enough winnings from the Mail on Sunday court case to set themselves up with a few million. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Whilst press photographers played a part in this, let's not forget the real reason for the crash - the driver was speeding whilst over the alcohol limit.


Sure, don't drink and drive or speed, but I really don't think you can diminish the impact of the paparazzi, given they were the reason they were in the car and speeding.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 12, 2020)

Harry's sainted mother only wanted to avoid publicity when it suited her, though. And she and Dodi al Fayed could safely have stayed put at the Ritz or wherever it was.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Hopefully they'll get big enough winnings from the Mail on Sunday court case to set themselves up with a few million. :fingerscrossed:


They already have a few millions. I'm sure they'll get by. Obviously it would also be fun to watch bad news happening for "Mail on Sunday" and similar.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2020)

If they get enough they could put in a Brenda takeover bid.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 13, 2020)

The European Weekly News was reporting that she had signed a deal, with Disney, to do voice overs. They seem to have removed that now.


----------



## clicker (Jan 13, 2020)

dessiato said:


> The European Weekly News was reporting that she had signed a deal, with Disney, to do voice overs. They seem to have removed that now.


Yes I'm sure I read that...and Disney will give a large donation to an elephant charity.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2020)

This story is still running? I don’t understand the story at all. Are they all speaking in code? How are people able to take “sides” on this? What the fuck is there to take sides on?

Dump the lot of them. They can all get voiceover work if they want. But we’ll be needing the property back.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> ...they can all get voiceover work if they want. But we’ll be needing the property back.



That's the argument/story. The pair appear to have an appetite for cake while also enjoying looking at it...


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm starting to warm to Meghan she has done more to undermine the monarchy than Skinner ever could


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> This story is still running? I don’t understand the story at all. Are they all speaking in code? How are people able to take “sides” on this? What the fuck is there to take sides on?
> 
> Dump the lot of them. They can all get voiceover work if they want. But we’ll be needing the property back.



In the US it's running as a racism in Britain story.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Obviously it would also be fun to watch bad news happening for "Mail on Sunday" and similar.


Its a win win situation - press and royals all come out the worse for it the longer they go for each others throats. long may it continue


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I'm starting to warm to Meghan she has done more to undermine the monarchy than Skinner ever could


She at least has the capacity to earn a living. The others are useless inbreds.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

And she's has helped fuck with tabloids by giving a finger to the royal rota and a couple of law suits to boot.

While thing is a sore British press getting kicked in the balls by a foreigner.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> That's the argument/story. The pair appear to have an appetite for cake while also enjoying looking at it...


Yeah. That’s the bit I’m not following. Who thinks any of them should get to keep property?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2020)

gosub said:


> For once he's right it's not racism , they are just mercenary arseholes coming up with column inches  to order..
> 
> Harry and his missis can't win no matter what so can't blame them for fucking off


an option denied to most people who'd like to get away from their jobs and families


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t understand the story at all. Are they all speaking in code? How are people able to take “sides” on this? What the fuck is there to take sides on?



Right-wing press vs. right-wing press vs. right-wing press.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

Poi E said:


> In the US it's running as a racism in Britain story.



I guess in Iran it's running as "religion running rampant"...


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Probably as a racist Britain story. That's the global angle. Joining other stuff.









						Daniel Kaluuya says he's been denied UK roles because of the colour of his skin
					

Daniel Kaluuya has revealed that there have acting roles in the past that he's been denied because of the colour of his skin.




					www.nme.com


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Probably as a racist Britain story. That's the global angle.



Hasn’t it all come from the press?  I haven’t seen anything about people in general saying or doing anything racist to Meghan apart from them (the press) trying to stir shit so much harder than they did with Kate.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

The press in the UK is dominated by right wing hate rags. The centre right rags like the Guardian now fill with hate filled comments on discussions of race, Empire etc. Place is fucked.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Going off topic but still on Britain and international perceptions...the British High Commissioner to New Zealand wrote an article in the Guardian entitled "Here's why the UK wants to heal the scars of its colonial past with Maori." The title was rapidly changed to "Here's why the UK wants to strengthen its relationship with Maori". Dominic Cummings probably saw the first title and fucking freaked out as scars=violence=reparations. No New Zealand paper wanted to carry this, hence the really fucking odd position of the British High Comm choosing the most liberal rag she could find in the UK and using it to direct a message to New Zealand. You can't get much more imperial but I guess the irony was lost. I'm all for a Cambridge graduate having a woke moment once she goes to the former frontier and sees the shit from Empire, but it looks to the NZ government like the British one hasn't a fucking clue what it's doing and is nervous about negotiating with a country that has 35 years of bilateral and multilateral treaty experience. The UK via its media managed to make itself look weak and foolish before the executive of a tiny country (I am extremely reliably informed.)


----------



## not a trot (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> She at least has the capacity to earn a living. The others are useless inbreds.



Worlds most experienced tree planters. Surely someone could find them work.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> She at least has the capacity to earn a living. The others are useless inbreds.



Her and Harry have about 25 million quid between them,  I expect they'll be able to keep the lights on for a bit.


----------



## maomao (Jan 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> She at least has the capacity to earn a living. The others are useless inbreds.


On the other hand she chose it and none of them did.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Going off topic but still on Britain and international perceptions...the British High Commissioner to New Zealand wrote an article in the Guardian entitled "Here's why the UK wants to heal the scars of its colonial past with Maori." The title was rapidly changed to "Here's why the UK wants to strengthen its relationship with Maori". Dominic Cummings probably saw the first title and fucking freaked out as scars=violence=reparations. No New Zealand paper wanted to carry this, hence the really fucking odd position of the British High Comm choosing the most liberal rag she could find in the UK and using it to direct a message to New Zealand. You can't get much more imperial but I guess the irony was lost. I'm all for a Cambridge graduate having a woke moment once she goes to the former frontier and sees the shit from Empire, but it looks to the NZ government like the British one hasn't a fucking clue what it's doing and is nervous about negotiating with a country that has 35 years of bilateral and multilateral treaty experience. The UK via its media managed to make itself look weak and foolish before the executive of a tiny country (I am extremely reliably informed.)
> 
> View attachment 195670


when i saw this The Clash's 40 greatest songs – ranked! i knew there was no way back for the guardian


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm amazed by all the furore this is stirring up. All just for wanting something else for their lives and not just an endless series of official royal engagements and all the other bullshittery to be poured over and critiqued by the press.

They had that royal 'super fan' on telly the other day. That odd bloke who camps outside hospitals at royal births dressed in union jacks. You'd think someone had died ffs. He needs to get out more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm amazed by all the furore this is stirring up. All just for wanting something else for their lives and not just an endless series of official royal engagements and all the other bullshittery to be poured over and critiqued by the press.
> 
> They had that royal 'super fan' on telly the other day. That odd bloke who camps outside hospitals at royal births dressed in union jacks. You'd think someone had died ffs. He needs to get out more often.


he obviously is out when he shouldn't be. he should stay in or be put down humanely.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm amazed by all the furore this is stirring up.



And for different reasons.

UK: no money for you lazy bastards.
Rest of world: ah, just seen your press. No wonder you guys fucked off.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2020)

I think the negative press started with Meghan when she refused to pose on the steps of the hospital, freshly stitched up and exhausted, in a bad dress for the waiting press pack and royal fanboys. A la Diana and Kate.
It all spiralled from there.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Nah, it started a few hundred years ago.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Huh, the Guardian has a section called "race". Must have missed the "to the bottom".


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I think the negative press started with Meghan when she refused to pose on the steps of the hospital, freshly stitched up and exhausted, in a bad dress for the waiting press pack and royal fanboys. A la Diana and Kate.
> It all spiralled from there.



Don't forget she was getting it for eating avocado before that.









						A British Newspaper Literally Just Blamed Meghan Markle for a Drought
					

It all started with two slices of avocado toast.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 13, 2020)

I seem to remember her being roasted by the press for not wearing tights. Or was that Kate? Who knows.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Spin off from this shit. Amna Saleem writes Harry and Meghan were meant to embody post-racial Britain. So much for that | Amna Saleem
Threats of violence, rape follow. Goes onto TV and is talked over by Iain McWhirter, pro-indy journo, who explains race not relevant to the young couples decision. 

His wife, Tiffany Jenkins, makes a career out of opposing the return of cultural property stolen by the British. Scratch these liberals and fuck, man, you find an imperialist.

Trudeau picking up the security cost. Cover for blackface photos I guess. Can't be racist as I'm picking up the cost of a young couple fleeing race hate.

US saying to British elite why the fuck can't you call your attack dogs off a high-profile American citizen when you're going to be coming for a trade deal? And what's with that extradition request? Are you guys fucking NUTS? And you wonder why we didn't tell you about the general?

Big Mike will crush li'l Dom


----------



## Poi E (Jan 13, 2020)

Britain: no racism here. In 2015 we all paid off the bankers who paid out the aristos who lost slaves when we freed them after enslaving them. Pat on the back, fellas! Strike a fucking two pound coin about it and we can all move on and shut the fuck up you at the back.

Fuck's sake.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 13, 2020)

Buzzfeed have done a good job showing the media’s double standards. I’ve seen so many ignorant pricks on social media ranting about how much they hate Merkel and that she’s evil etc. I’m sure some of them are just racist scum but others are just thickos (Boris fans probably) who uncritically lap up the propaganda of the vermin media. Scary how the vermin media can indoctrinate people into racism without them even knowing. 









						Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
					

Over the years, Meghan has been shamed for the same things for which her sister-in-law, Kate, has been praised.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Buzzfeed have done a good job showing the media’s double standards. I’ve seen so many ignorant pricks on social media ranting about how much they hate Merkel and that she’s evil etc. I’m sure some of them are just racist scum but others are just thickos (Boris fans probably) who uncritically lap up the propaganda of the vermin media. Scary how the vermin media can indoctrinate people into racism without them even knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is astonishing.  It's like they actually referred to the earlier articles when writing them and then had a good laugh about how the thickies would react.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2020)

Fair do's. Good luck to em I say


----------



## marshall (Jan 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> when i saw this The Clash's 40 greatest songs – ranked! i knew there was no way back for the guardian



Exactly, 'The Right Profile' isn't even on the list.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2020)

marshall said:


> Exactly, 'The Right Profile' isn't even on the list.


Looking back at what they wrote in the 70s about punk they haven't a proud history to stand on. Among the lesser of their sins was calling the damned the dammed


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 13, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Fair do's. Good luck to em I sayView attachment 195690


That's a weird sign off. Elizabeth Nxxxx Dxxxxx Saxe-Coburg and Gotha


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2020)

Do you reckon Harry and Meghan had a wonderful 6 week holiday/Christmas in Canada. 
When it was time to come home they had the post holiday/Christmas blues and sat around saying "wouldn't it be lovely if we could just stay here, not have to go home and back to work" as people do after a cracking holiday.
Then a lightbulb moment happened and they thought "hang on - we're rich! We can do what we fucking like".


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm amazed by all the furore this is stirring up. All just for wanting something else for their lives and not just an endless series of official royal engagements and all the other bullshittery to be poured over and critiqued by the press.
> 
> They had that royal 'super fan' on telly the other day. That odd bloke who camps outside hospitals at royal births dressed in union jacks. You'd think someone had died ffs. He needs to get out more.


After my Nan died, my brother and I cleared out her house and it was full of Royal tat, We did joke about flipping coins and the loser gets it but ending up just leaving it for the house clearance firm on the grounds they could probably find someone daft enough to buy it. 
The thing is she was the last one, The Q's are a huge family, Mrs Q and I are both one of four and we have/had loads of uncles and aunts. At my daughter's wedding the bride had over 70 of her relatives present. Amongst that huge tribe there is exactly one person who shows any interest in the Royal Family, which is my mother-in-law and she isn't British so she's probably fascinated by the weirdness of it all. My 17 year old thought that Harry was still 3rd in line to the throne because all of Billy's sprogs were girls (neither is true).
I don't think most people currently believe that the Royal Family should be abolished but there aren't many like this nut either, Most people are genuinely indifferent to them, I haven't found anyone in (my) real world who whilst not as pissed off as the average U75'er doesn't think this story is not a colossal waste of air time. 
The more this crap gets flaunted, the more the public will ask what value we are getting from this shower who are damn near as numerous as the Q's and we (the Q's) pay in a damn sight more than we take out.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2020)

A lot are saying that this heralds the beginning of the demise of the royal family,  whereas I think it's the exact opposite. 
The fact its dominated the media and airwaves for a week now shows how much people still love the ongoing living soap opera.
And this is yet more grist for the mill.
The Crown on Netflix has so much to work with. There's so much material.


----------



## Cid (Jan 13, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's a weird sign off. Elizabeth Nxxxx Dxxxxx Saxe-Coburg and Gotha



It's her graf name. She's not bad...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 13, 2020)

D'wards said:


> The fact its dominated the media and airwaves for a week now shows how much people still love the ongoing living soap opera.



It’s certainly taken the heat off Andy.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> On the other hand she chose it and none of them did.


They choose it every day they don't renounce their title in my opinion.


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It’s certainly taken the heat off Andy.



Really?  Coz I'm pretty sure he'd love to be a full time Working Member of the Royal Family reliant on public funds.   Which I don't think is an option


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2020)

I’ve been dealing with more family stuff this morning, but I was able to console myself that whatever our problems are at least we don’t have to go through what the Royals are going through. (((Monarchy)))


----------



## LiamO (Jan 14, 2020)

Confusion As Britain Complains About Foreigner Leaving Country
					

AS BRITAIN continues to treat Harry Windsor and Meghan Markle's decision to step away from their positions in the Royal Family like it is a pivotal scene in a disaster movie, the British people have …




					waterfordwhispersnews.com


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, that's going to help:



> The Duchess of Sussex’s father is prepared to testify against her over a claim that a tabloid newspaper unlawfully published one of her private letters to him.
> Legal documents seen by _The Telegraph_ have confirmed that Thomas Markle’s evidence will form part of the Mail on Sunday’s defence against the Duchess’s legal action for breach of privacy, copyright and data protection.
> The court papers disclose text messages sent from Mr Markle to his daughter and lay bare the deteriorating relationship between the pair at the time of her wedding to Prince Harry.
> The papers were filed at the High Court on Tuesday, a day after the Queen released a statement confirming the couple’s split from the Royal family....











						Meghan Markle's father set to testify in court against her as text messages detailing their fall-out are revealed
					

The Duchess of Sussex’s father is prepared to testify against her over a claim that a tabloid newspaper unlawfully published one of her private letters to him.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Jan 14, 2020)

“What news of Sussex?” 
“He is gone to Norfolk, to meet with Cambridge, Cornwall and the Queen.” 

“And the Duchess, sirrah? “
“She doth join by Skype milord”


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2020)

Poi E said:


> The press in the UK is dominated by right wing hate rags. The centre right rags *like the Guardian now fill with hate filled comments on discussions of race, Empire* etc. Place is fucked.



Sorry, that's utter bollocks, or at the very least, vague and unclear.

You (maybe?) mean 'below the line' stuff I expect, and I'm sure it'll be there with Guardian online , so no excuses for that, but there are no 'hate-filled' (in this context) actual articles IME (I read the physical paper mainly, because I'm 57  )

Afrua Hirsch is pretty damned sound and uncompromising about racism and Empire history for instance.

I pretty much _always_ avoid defending the Guardian on here. 
*Loads* of aspects about it and articles in it, especially in the op-ed pages, are crap   
And the Guardian thread here I've boycotted for about 5 years**.
But FFS, let's focus our ire on the *really* scumbag, right-wing, racist and out-and-out dog-whistle press -- Mail, Sun,. Express etc etc  

**and not because I 'uncritically worship' the fucking thing either, as I've  many times and lyingly been accused in the past -- this note is for any *absolute fucking cunts* who might still be around and reading this


----------



## Poi E (Jan 15, 2020)

I can't make a distinction. Far right or centre right rags propping up the existing order. Feeding some pap to a middle class that's staring at the headlights as it's about to be run down.

And it's *Afua *Hirsch FFS.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 15, 2020)

The answer to this question is undoubtedly yes 








						Were Harry and Meghan Markle lured to Canada by chocolate treats?
					

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex attended a reception at Canada's high commission in London just days before they announced their plan to step back from senior royal duties.




					mol.im


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2020)

D'wards said:


> The answer to this question is undoubtedly yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every headline that ends in a question mark is true, any fule no that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2020)

Poi E said:


> I can't make a distinction. Far right or centre right rags propping up the existing order. Feeding some pap to a middle class that's staring at the headlights as it's about to be run down.
> 
> And it's *Afua *Hirsch FFS.



Yes, mine and others' steamrollering is imminent  

But if you _*really*_ (?) are *that* incapable of making any distinction at all between the Guardian (for all its hugely many big faults) and the Mail/Express/Sun (for all their _total_ absence of any non-shit-ness whatsoever  ), then you're no good at media analysis at all.

*BUT! *I digress and derail   
Full apologies to you and to thread for that
(and for being needled into it   )


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2020)

The guardian is shit William. You're a sucker.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2020)

killer b said:


> The guardian is shit William. You're a sucker.



Not saying it isn't -- sometimes, often, etc.

But Guardian really *IS NOT* the same or as bang-on awful and as out-and-out Tory as the Mail/Sun/Express.

Remember the comment I was previously (over)reacting to was claiming it was as fucking racist! 

If you claim Guardian is the same as those utterly Tory rags, , I don't believe you're really as thoughtless as to genuinely think so.

Maybe we'll have to "agree to disagree"**
 
**(inverteds are, as always, deliberate).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> The guardian is shit William. You're a sucker.


Maybe a bit uncalled for?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 16, 2020)

Harry's going to get khashoggid in the vancouver high consulate, mark my words


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 16, 2020)

Someone from the red tops fringe told me that HRH is in the departure lounge earlier this week. Not like gods waiting room obvs.im pretty sure this rumour has been kicking around for eons.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 16, 2020)

Neither Meghan nor Mail but international revolutionary socialism


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 16, 2020)

gosub said:


> Really?  Coz I'm pretty sure he'd love to be a full time Working Member of the Royal Family reliant on public funds.   Which I don't think is an option



The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.


----------



## maomao (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.


I'm sure their heads would cost more than that. Public events like executions can be very expensive.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.





So, you seem to have found (or recalled from a right-wing "newspaper") a calculation based on the value of the 2016-2017 Sovereign Grant (what they used to call "the civil list").
Not only has this been hiked greatly in the few years since, but it does not include security costs.  I saw one estimate for Harry and Meghan alone which dwarfed this amount.

Then (and this depends whether you care about rentierism), there is the bulk of their income which basically comes from "owning lots of stuff".  They are helping to contribute to the fuckedness of both the housing and commercial property situation.

Quantifying the cost of their infantilising effect on the nation is difficult, though the taking just one example, the cost of Brexit alone so far is estimated to have outstripped all of our contributions to the EU so far (I haven't dived into these figures).

Countering this, they do help fill a lot of column inches.

Incidentally, estimations of contributions to tourism are trivial compared to the UK's tourism revenue as a whole.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> I'm sure their heads would cost more than that. Public events like executions can be very expensive.



<submits tender>


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 16, 2020)

Poi E said:


> I can't make a distinction. Far right or centre right rags propping up the existing order. Feeding some pap to a middle class that's staring at the headlights as it's about to be run down.
> 
> And it's *Afua *Hirsch FFS.



I don't think you can describe the Guardian as centre-right. Would you regard arch Corbynista Owen Jones as being centre-right? Or Frances Ryan for that matter?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.


Not really the point though is it. If they paid us to put up with them they'd still be a fucking waste of space.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> I'm sure their heads would cost more than that. Public events like executions can be very expensive.



Like it or loath it, the monarchy will still be around when we are gone. (Well, me anyway, you may be a youngster). 

Curious though, that the only European country that changed its system decided to have a monarchy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.


curious, so is that 70p per head for every living person or just working age people? , so if for example 

full pop 0.70 x 66,000,000 = £ 46,200,000

working age people = 0.7 x 34,000,000 = £23,800,000

and thats just what they get from tax

is that value for money?

I am not disputing your figures or out for a bun fight , i just think we could halve that 70p and they would still have enough.


----------



## Santino (Jan 16, 2020)

The Sovereign Grant was in excess of £80million last year. And I don't think that includes the cost of police protection.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd value an extra twix a year far more than I value the royal family tbf.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Not really the point though is it.



Indeed not.
But not true, either.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> curious, so is that 70p per head for every living person or just working age people? , so if for example its every living person it equals
> 
> full pop 0.70 x 66,000,000 = £ 46,200,000



See my previous post - the best match is the 2016-2017 Sovereign Grant, which is not the full cost of the Royal family by a long shot.


----------



## maomao (Jan 16, 2020)

I think the low figure 'per head' is worked out by the proportion of taxes that come from income tax divided by the number of people who pay income tax which doesn't make sense because income tax is a percentage. 

I'd get rid of them for what they represent rather than any reason of cost but seizing the crown estates would be worth billions to the people of the UK and cleaned of their parasitic residents the Royal palaces could finally start earning some of those tourist dollars the monarchists are always on about.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.



Heads on spikes for less.


----------



## JimW (Jan 16, 2020)

And remember, Charles built Cornwall entirely by dint of his own hard work, it was all just the sea before he got there.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> ...
> Curious though, that the only European country that changed its system decided to have a monarchy.


I assume from the above you are referring to Spain. It was Franco who reintroduced Kingdom into Spain in, I think, 1947. He ruled the kingdom of Spain through a coalition of, again if I remember correctly, Carlistas. He also appointed the king to lead Spain from dictatorship to democracy once he'd died.

I'm a bit vague on the details, and am too lazy to check up at the moment, but others will be along soon to correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Like it or loath it, the monarchy will still be around when we are gone. (Well, me anyway, you may be a youngster).



Not at this bloody rate, Mr Coffin-Dodger!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 16, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I assume from the above you are referring to Spain. It was Franco who reintroduced Kingdom into Spain in, I think, 1947. He ruled the kingdom of Spain through a coalition of, again if I remember correctly, Carlistas. He also appointed the king to lead Spain from dictatorship to democracy once he'd died.
> 
> I'm a bit vague on the details, and am too lazy to check up at the moment, but others will be along soon to correct me where I'm wrong.


He did not appoint the king to lead Spain from dictatorship to democracy. He appointed the king to lead Spain from dictatorship to dictatorship, and thought he'd succeeded when he died - 'todo atado y bien atado'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Like it or loath it, the monarchy will still be around when we are gone. (Well, me anyway, you may be a youngster).
> 
> Curious though, that the only European country that changed its system decided to have a monarchy.


As for this, accepting a continuation of the monarchy in 1978 was a bitter pill for many in Spain to swallow, accepted to appease the Francoists and avert another civil war. I would be careful about using that as your example.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 16, 2020)

Not this fucking Shite again. This isn’t about economics and never was. Stop


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Like it or loath it, the monarchy will still be around when we are gone. (Well, me anyway, you may be a youngster).
> 
> Curious though, that the only European country that changed its system decided to have a monarchy.


Apart from those that decided via referendum (amongst many other popular means) to get rid - albania, greece, bulgaria, iceland, italy. And Spain's _vote _to restore had just as much legitimacy as referendums in nazi germnay  modern day syria or nay other carried under conditions of authoritarian dictatorship where the dictator has made clear their wishes.

That said you have a belgium get out i suppose. Not that you did mean belgium, either now or in the past instances where you made this stupid point, with more overt reference to Spain. Of course, years later - even after being put right - you still spout the original nonsense all over again.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 16, 2020)

In his _Conversations with Stalin_, Milovan Djilas recounts the long evenings he spent in Moscow trying to persuade Joe that the Yugoslavian monarchy was as dead as Dillinger, and that there was no need whatsoever to bring back the king as part of any post-war settlement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.


Are you prepared to increase your input if this became an elective payment that republicans can abstain from paying?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2020)

8ball said:


> Incidentally, estimations of contributions to tourism are trivial compared to the UK's tourism revenue as a whole.


Also, tourists still visit Versaille and the Winter Palace in their millions and they bumped their Royal Parastites off


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, tourists still visit Versaille and the Winter Palace in their millions and they bumped their Royal Parastites off


In far greater numbers than to the palatial homes of the Monarch's dismal family; if tourism-led economic growth is our goal, the Maths make regicide a priority.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Curious though, that the only European country that changed its system decided to have a monarchy.



Pretty sure lots of european countries have changed their systems down the years


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Pretty sure lots of european countries have changed their systems down the years


If they hadn't every single european country would be a monarchy - rather than the current 12 from 44.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 16, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Not this fucking Shite again. This isn’t about economics and never was. Stop



It is about money, £20 (or foreign equivalent) per show, pay-per-view guillotinings in Trafalgar Square. Phil first, lest the old racist croak before we can cash in. Then the minor royals, one a day as we build up to the Brenda special. Followed by 10 heads-a-show from Who's Who every Monday, Wednesday, Friday & Saturday. The UK will be the richest country on earth


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 16, 2020)

To me the cost of them has got little  to do with keeping them, the question is what do they do? The tourism they supposedly bring in would almost certainly keep coming (I've been Versailles it's spectacular). And the claim they safeguard democracy is nonsense, there are plenty of stable democracies that don't have royalty (many of which are ex-monarchies).
I might be more tolerant of keeping them if they were a bit more like the Nordic ones who mostly support themselves whilst kinging is a sideline.
I'm not particularly in favour of getting rid of them ala 1789 or 1917 but we ought to be planning for phasing them out, this is the 21st century.
I would prefer it to be when Brenda carks but can't see it for a bit yet.


----------



## gosub (Jan 16, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The cost per head for the monarchy is less than 70p a year.



Think you missed the point. If Prince Harry can step back from the monarchy, Prince Andrew can't not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'd value an extra twix a year far more than I value the royal family tbf.


I want a Twix now. I’ve not had one in years. But now I’m wondering how I can get a Twix. Do I have to go outside and enter an actual shop, or would someone on a food delivery app bring me one...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'd value an extra twix a year far more than I value the royal family tbf.



Drifter or the aristocracy continues tbh


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I want a Twix now. I’ve not had one in years. But now I’m wondering how I can get a Twix. Do I have to go outside and enter an actual shop, or would someone on a food delivery app bring me one...


3D printer is the modern way I believe.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 17, 2020)

So sick of this racist shithole and garbage dump of a country. British racism is so insidious because of the denial that accompanies it. On the one hand you have the vermin media whose squealing goebbelsian and little eichmann functionaries fuse their racist propaganda with gaslighting denial and on the other you’ve got the thick-as-fuck ‘four legs good’ cunt public who are too fucking stupid to realise that their fusion of boot-licking pro-Monarchism combined with insane hatred of Merkel is the product of racist indoctrination.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 17, 2020)

Fuck this cunt. He is the embodiment of shit hole Britain.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2020)

I hadn't realized what a twat Laurence Fox is.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2020)

This piece is really good: Meghanomania and the Big Bong - utopian drivel

some highlights: 


> One of the many crimes of Meghan Markle is that she is “woke”, although, Lord knows, I can’t figure out what it is that she’s done that’s “woke”, besides existing as a woman of colour and holding her own opinions. But if you want to know what “woke” means, and why a “woke elite” are trying to shut down all criticism, why not read Andrew Doyle’s new book, ‘_Woke_’, in character as Titania McGrath, with glowing reviews from Rod Liddle, Sarah Vine and Ricky Gervais? Why not read Brendan O’Neill’s _spiked_ editorial on Markle, “A woke Wallis Simpson”? Why not read Rod Liddle’s latest on the “wokeplace romance”? Why not check out Toby Young on how the Labour Party got woke and broke? Why not see what Sarah Vine likes so much about Ricky Gervais, “the Wokefinder General”? Why not read Helen Lewis on the superwoke elite, or listen to Helen Lewis on the News Quiz, supposedly the country’s leading news satire radio programme, where the assassination of Soleimani revolved around a joke that the Left wouldn’t have criticised the attack if the Iranian general had misgendered someone.





> The role of the “Royal Correspondent” or “Royal Expert” is also a unique part of the British press: the job is a form of fiction writing, producing and projecting believable and compelling narratives onto the essentially unknowable and meaningless inner lives of people whose constitutional role is precisely _not to have inner lives_. These people are dessicating human ghouls, parasites on the back of parasites, maliciously projecting and meddling in the lives of people who they claim to venerate and adore, but the stories they tell reveal the ideologies they subscribe to.





> Before Princess Diana’s death, which, at the time, both media and public agreed was partly down to obsessive press coverage, she was little more than reckless and indecent. After, she was a saint, and everyone agreed this must never happen again, and the _Daily Mail_ promised not to publish paparazzi photos again. Of course, they didn’t, and within years photos of his mother’s corpse were on TV and in magazines, and the _Daily Express_ was weekly running headlines such as “Perhaps Diana should have worn seatbelt”. They did that to his mother, and they would do it to his wife given half a chance, before branding her a misunderstood martyr too. They are lying, venal scum without an ounce of moral fibre, with no understanding of the meaning of self-reflection. In their own eyes they are the backbone of contemporary English culture. To an extent they are right, and that should weigh on their shoulders as a heavy shame.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 18, 2020)

i'd like to think this was the last of it
The Duke and Duchess of Sussex to drop HRH titles

but you know we'll never hear the end of it


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I want a Twix now. I’ve not had one in years. But now I’m wondering how I can get a Twix. Do I have to go outside and enter an actual shop, or would someone on a food delivery app bring me one...


I’m having a Twix now. It’s not using its HRH title.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i'd like to think this was the last of it
> The Duke and Duchess of Sussex to drop HRH titles
> 
> but you know we'll never hear the end of it


Well within minutes it's already been twisted into, 'Queen strips titles from MeGAIN and DEMANDS £2.4 million tax payers money back from her', so yeah. She's well rid of the shit show TBH. I just wonder how much they'll be stalked in Canadialand (lots I guess). I expect the Fail is absolutely gutted that their target has said, 'fuck this' and left.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i'd like to think this was the last of it
> The Duke and Duchess of Sussex to drop HRH titles
> 
> but you know we'll never hear the end of it


the burning question of the day is did you have to go and get it or is there a Twix delivery service where you live?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> the burning question of the day is did you have to go and get it or is there a Twix delivery service where you live?


I bought a pack in Morrison’s.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i'd like to think this was the last of it
> The Duke and Duchess of Sussex to drop HRH titles
> 
> but you know we'll never hear the end of it



I keep reading headlines saying that the Sussexes want independence, and immediately think the people of Brighton, Crawley and Worthing are breaking away from the UK.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i'd like to think this was the last of it
> The Duke and Duchess of Sussex to drop HRH titles
> 
> but you know we'll never hear the end of it



Well, good on them for going that far and doing some of the stuff people on this thread were saying they wouldn't. Giving up HRH and paying back the refurbishment money are much more significant steps to take.

Though if stepping back from being a senior royal (for reasons other than ill health) means losing HRH status, why is nonce Andrew still an HRH? He really should lose that title too, right?

The security thing is different, though. Thing is, if Harry doesn't have really serious protection, official protection that comes with rights that private bodyguards don't have (like being able to carry weapons at airports) then it won't be just him at risk, but everyone around him. I would personally not want to be at a charity event with such a high profile Prince (which he'll still be in reality even if he says he's not) with right-winger nutters who hate him (and he served in Afghanistan so he's probably a target in some other quarters too) unless he had some really heavy protection around him. Plus if something happened to him the political fallout could be huge in terms of war and anti-terrorism.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 18, 2020)

This is annoying me. I can see their point, when I want to see their heads on spikes. James Hewitt has a lot to answer for.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fuck this cunt. He is the embodiment of shit hole Britain.



She was brilliant. Naturally, she's getting abused online now 








						Lecturer says she faced online abuse after Question Time clash with Laurence Fox
					

Rachel Boyle described the actor as a ‘white privileged male’ in row over media coverage of Duchess of Sussex




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MrSki (Jan 19, 2020)

Are they the East Sussexes or the west Sussexes? Or is one East and the other west? 

That twat Laurence Fox has got the slagging he deserved. Why was he on QT anyhow? Is it cos there is an Etonian government & the BBC thought they would balance it out by having a Harrowian cunt for balance?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 19, 2020)

Being labelled a white privileged male if you're white, male, and very, very posh, is a statement of fact, not racism.

That said, I'm fairly sure that a lot of the racism directed at Meghan Markle is from the US rather than the UK - the UK tabloids have an international readership and tons of the negative comments (from the few I've read, because you don't read them often if you want to not hate the world) are from people in the US.

So although some of this show up racism in the UK, IMO a lot of it is racism in the US being given an audience in UK media. The number of people in the UK who care about mixed-race marriages between a mixed-race black woman and a white man is small, these days.

I'm white, but I think non-white posters would back me up that - at least, talking about relationships now, not in our parents' times. People sometimes care about inter-religion marriages, but as an adult, the only people in the UK I've met who gave a shit about inter-racial relationships were not from the UK (the worst I've met was from people from Ireland). A mixed-race black woman getting together with a white bloke would usually get no comment at all if they went to your school or whatever. There will be exceptions, and they will hurt, but they will be outliers. In the US, however, it's still a very very big deal. And they're the ones driving this "outrage."

Plus a lot of other manufactured outrage that isn't race-based, but class-based, and based on the way the British media always set women against each other.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2020)

I see there's no mention of the £2.3m a year they get from Charles' Duchy of Cornwall income, leaving the media, and me, assuming that will continue, making this 'financially independent' plan a joke.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 196062


I love ginger biscuits. The lidl ones are my favourite. My dad used to buy me packets as a gift to bring back to Spain. But I never got chocolate ones.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 19, 2020)

scifisam said:


> So although some of this show up racism in the UK, IMO a lot of it is racism in the US being given an audience in UK media. The number of people in the UK who care about mixed-race marriages between a mixed-race black woman and a white man is small, these days.



Sadly, I think this is wishful thinking. It’s true that Lawerence Fox is becoming a poster boy for ‘alt light’ vermin on both sides of the Atlantic, but we’ve got plenty of home-grown bigots here too, as Diane Abott can testify.

Not all of the hysterical Markel-haters consciously hate her because she’s mixed race, but they have been duped by the racist vermin media into hating her for completely irrational and inconsistent reasons. They have bought into this bullshit because of unconscious bias which research and has shown time and time again to be a very wide spread phenomenon. There have been studies that show that people develop rationalisations for the prejudices.

For example, in mock hiring studies where black candidates have property P and white candidates have property Q, the research subjects say the white candidate should get the job because property Q is what matters. But when the situation is reversed and the white candidate has Property P and the black candidate has property Q research subjects are more likely to say property P is what counts.

A significant portion of the Markel-haters are just nasty gas-lighting racist bigots but a great many are also people just aren’t very bright who are exhibiting their unconscious biases.


----------



## Athos (Jan 19, 2020)

ETA: This doesn't make sense now Jeff Robinson has edited his post.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 19, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I'm white, but I think non-white posters would back me up that - at least, talking about relationships now, not in our parents' times. People sometimes care about inter-religion marriages, but as an adult, the only people in the UK I've met who gave a shit about inter-racial relationships were not from the UK (the worst I've met was from people from Ireland). A mixed-race black woman getting together with a white bloke would usually get no comment at all if they went to your school or whatever. There will be exceptions, and they will hurt, but they will be outliers. In the US, however, it's still a very very big deal. And they're the ones driving this "outrage."
> 
> Plus a lot of other manufactured outrage that isn't race-based, but class-based, and based on the way the British media always set women against each other.



I do think there is quite a strong line of rascism about the Royals though. Princess Michael of Kent who along with her husband seem pretty keen on the keeping of the germanic royal  bloodlines finally apologised for her choice of brooch but I would not be at all suprised if she had been wanting to make a point.
Princess Michael of Kent speaks out after wearing racist brooch


----------



## kenny g (Jan 19, 2020)

Queen doesn't appear best pleased:


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Queen doesn't appear best pleased:
> 
> View attachment 196088


Is that the Queen? Looks like Liam Gallagher in a hijab.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2020)

scifisam said:


> So although some of this show up racism in the UK, IMO a lot of it is racism in the US being given an audience in UK media. The number of people in the UK who care about mixed-race marriages between a mixed-race black woman and a white man is small, these days.



I don't think shitty attitudes are all that uncommon, unfortunately - my father would certainly have had a few things to say if I'd married a mixed-race woman,  and I'd most likely have ended up never speaking to him again - he's no longer with us, but a lot of people from that generation and younger with similar attitudes still are.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> An interesting element of this is the ingrained sexist response - another case of the Yoko Ono effect - the selfish woman who is pushing the man around to get her way and breaking up the correct order of things - his order - as she goes. How could the man in any such situation possibly go along with any of it? What has _she_ done to _him_? We used to like him - poor man, under the thumb etc.
> 
> Underlying it is the rule that women should fit in quietly into a mans pre-existing world and be subservient to it. The notion that the man might welcome the change that the relationship brings is inconceivable. The idea that the man's love/respect for the woman takes priority over anything else doesn't even register as a possible sane reality - its a sign of weakness on his part and a sign of her being (as Eamon said) "manipulative, spoilt" etc.


talking of which - Private Eye dont half put out some shit sometimes


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2020)

I think we should get something from Canada in return. Maybe a two-for-two swap:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

Apparently Queenie doesnt approve of anyone gaining financially by using their "royal" status so they've been asked / told to remove the word "royal" from all their branding. 

Maybe they could just add an e to it?

Sussex Royale... lol...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

Looked up their website but this was the first one on google...and it's not what you'd expect.





						Sussex Royals - Home
					






					sussexroyals.co.uk


----------



## Part-timah (Feb 23, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Queen doesn't appear best pleased:
> 
> View attachment 196088



Liz is looking a proper gangsta.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Looked up their website but this was the first one on google...and it's not what you'd expect.
> http://[URL='http://sussexroyals.co.uk/[/URL'][COLOR=#8080ff]http://sussexroyals.co.uk/[/URL[/COLOR]]


It's exactly like I expected - proof of their reptilian form 🐍


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Queen doesn't appear best pleased:
> 
> View attachment 196088


A local monarch for local people


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Apparently Queenie doesnt approve of anyone gaining financially by using their "royal" status so they've been asked / told to remove the word "royal" from all their branding.
> 
> Maybe they could just add an e to it?
> 
> Sussex Royale... lol...


What’s she going to do if they don’t?  Sue them?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What’s she going to do if they don’t?  Sue them?



Get Piers Morgan to eviscerate them ... probably.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2020)

Brenda takes back control.
(It’s the latest craze)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

Hang on what about them opening a new fast food franchise...called BurgerQueen featuring a delicious P(h)easant Royale. 😁


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

Sussex Royale has limitless potential
 😁


----------



## kenny g (Feb 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What’s she going to do if they don’t?  Sue them?


This  is a very helpful guide to the possible criminal offences they would be subject to:

https://www.royal.uk/sites/default/files/media/royal_arms_blue_booklet20152.pdf 

It looks like they were told in no uncertain terms they would be committing criminal offences if they persisted in using the "Royal" moniker without HM's permission.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

kenny g said:


> This  is a very helpful guide to the possible criminal offences they would be subject to:
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/sites/default/files/media/royal_arms_blue_booklet20152.pdf
> 
> It looks like they were told in no uncertain terms they would be committing criminal offences if they persisted in using the "Royal" moniker without HM's permission.




There must be 1000s of Hotel Royals or The Royal Hotel. 
They've not been sued yet


----------



## kenny g (Feb 23, 2020)

Lupa said:


> There must be 1000s of Hotel Royals or The Royal Hotel.
> They've not been sued yet



They have got that covered in the guide. What Harry and Megham wanted to be up to is a bit different as people are likely to think the term "Royal" denotes a connection or authorisation with the Royal family. A snake selling youngster calling himself Sussex Royals is unlikely to have created an impression amongst his customers he has HM's approval.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't get why they wanted to keep the term Royal as they have made it clear to everyone they are fucking off.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2020)

Something like Queenies might endear them with Brenda.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 23, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I don't get why they wanted to keep the term Royal as they have made it clear to everyone they are fucking off.


Presumably it's money-related.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 23, 2020)

They wanted to have their cake and eat it. Brenda told them they couldn't.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 23, 2020)

Brenda doesnt like loose cannons and they're now fitting the bill. 
Roll on a few years to the inevitable divorce...and Meghan writing a book about the royals. 
That's a scenario Brenda et al will not want. 
Let's hope the not royal couple steer clear of tunnels.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2020)

kenny g said:


> This  is a very helpful guide to the possible criminal offences they would be subject to:
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/sites/default/files/media/royal_arms_blue_booklet20152.pdf
> 
> It looks like they were told in no uncertain terms they would be committing criminal offences if they persisted in using the "Royal" moniker without HM's permission.


So your theory is that if Harry carries on using “Sussex Royal” a a brand, Brenda will have him _arrested_?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So your theory is that if Harry carries on using “Sussex Royal” a a brand, Brenda will have him _arrested_?



More likely dealt with, in a tunnel.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So your theory is that if Harry carries on using “Sussex Royal” a a brand, Brenda will have him _arrested_?



Anyone can start a prosecution. People had already put in objections to the trademark registration with the IPO. I suspect what has happened is that they were told Brenda wouldn't state she had given authority for them using the term.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2020)

Lupa said:


> There must be 1000s of Hotel Royals or The Royal Hotel.
> They've not been sued yet



Brian May is bricking it though.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Anyone can start a prosecution. People had already put in objections to the trademark registration with the IPO. I suspect what has happened is that they were told Brenda wouldn't state she had given authority for them using the term.


They won’t even make the blatant nonce Andrew talk to the cops about his nonce mates.  I don’t think they’re going to be hauling Harry in front of the beak for calling himself a royal.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 24, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So your theory is that if Harry carries on using “Sussex Royal” a a brand, Brenda will have him _arrested_?



AFAIK the Queen can strip the HRH any time she wishes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 24, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> More likely dealt with, in a tunnel.



The thick twat would go into the tunnel...


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Apparently Queenie doesnt approve of anyone gaining financially by using their "royal" status so they've been asked / told to remove the word "royal" from all their branding.
> 
> Maybe they could just add an e to it?
> 
> Sussex Royale... lol...


McDonalds gets away with it on its French franchises so there is precedence...

Incidentally, a new season of The Windsors starts tomorrow on C4. I didn't find the first series a few years ago particularly amusing but boy, have they got new ammunition to play with since....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Apparently Queenie doesnt approve of anyone gaining financially by using their "royal" status so they've been asked / told to remove the word "royal" from all their branding.
> 
> Maybe they could just add an e to it?
> 
> Sussex Royale... lol...



Brenda herself has done alright financially out her royal status IIRC.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 24, 2020)

Lupa said:


> There must be 1000s of Hotel Royals or The Royal Hotel.
> They've not been sued yet



Didn't they have to give-up trying a few years back after it turned-out that the hotel chosen for the test case had actually been permitted to use "Royal" by Edward VII when he was Prince of Wales and on a shooting/dirty weekend?

Seems he and numerous other Royals had dished-out this particular privilege very freely over the centuries.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> AFAIK the Queen can strip the HRH any time she wishes.



They didn't even take it off that nazi one who quit being the actual king.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 24, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They didn't even take it off that nazi one who quit being the actual king.


True. The aristocracy in general seemed to be quite enamoured with Herr Hitler, including the owner of the Daily Mail.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Presumably it's money-related.


The royals formerly know as.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2020)

Isn't Prince Pizza still a Royal(e)?



Lupa said:


> Sussex Royale has limitless potential
> 😁



A Royale you say?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 24, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Isn't Prince Pizza still a Royal(e)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At last someone got it.
😁😁👍


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2020)

Is all this stuff why Prince had to change his name to a squiggle?


----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, a new season of The Windsors starts tomorrow on C4. I didn't find the first series a few years ago particularly amusing but boy, have they got new ammunition to play with since....



It was OK, although fairly obvious stuff - Harry is thick, Charles wants to be king, etc. They seemed scared to lambast Brenda herself, which was disappointing. She gets too much of a free ride.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 24, 2020)

stavros said:


> It was OK, although fairly obvious stuff - Harry is thick, Charles wants to be king, etc. They seemed scared to lambast Brenda herself, which was disappointing. She gets too much of a free ride.


They absolutely nail what I think Beatrice and Eugenie are like though.


----------



## Mation (Feb 24, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is all this stuff why Prince had to change his name to a squiggle?


Sussex Squiggle has a ring to it...


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 25, 2020)

Be so funny for them to engage in a court battle between themselves for who gets to call themselves whatever.  Royal, HRH, Prince, Duchess or whatever. With the amount of cash they have it would be that top tier justice that proles can't afford fighting it out. Press forbidden to report natch.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2020)

Fresh Prince of Quebec.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 25, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Be so funny for them to engage in a court battle between themselves for who gets to call themselves whatever.  Royal, HRH, Prince, Duchess or whatever. With the amount of cash they have it would be that top tier justice that proles can't afford fighting it out. Press forbidden to report natch.


It's a Knockout?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2020)

pogofish said:


> Didn't they have to give-up trying a few years back after it turned-out that the hotel chosen for the test case had actually been permitted to use "Royal" by Edward VII when he was Prince of Wales and on a shooting/dirty weekend?
> 
> Seems he and numerous other Royals had dished-out this particular privilege very freely over the centuries.



I’m curious when the Royal Hotel on Armley Town St gained it‘s Royal charter, maybe one of the previous monarchs enjoyed watching the regulars fighting in the street outside amongst shoppers on a Saturday lunchtime, or admired the entrepreneurialism of the landlord growing weed in the attic (until the roof recently burnt down).


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is all this stuff why Prince had to change his name to a squiggle?


Here's hoping Harry takes to writing SLAVE on his cheek


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2020)

Incidentally i dont think a day has gone by recently without a negative story headline.. getting quite creative with finding new angles


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They absolutely nail what I think Beatrice and Eugenie are like though.



True, and Camilla is pretty good too. With perhaps the exception of William, they're all fairly low-hanging fruit. Go for her maj, and ideally speak ill of the one who struggled with seat belts.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Here's hoping Harry takes to writing SLAVE on his cheek


Does he know enough of the alphabet?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> finding new angles



Think they are more saxon tbh


----------



## Celyn (Feb 27, 2020)

Apparently he wandered into Edinburgh to say that tourism is bad and we must not go around spoiling places by visiting them.  

Fine. I really don't think I could afford a big weekend away holiday in Girvan anyway. 

Oh.  Right you are, then, Sir.    😡

You just carry on flying about hither and yon. Because that is somehow different.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 27, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Apparently he wandered into Edinburgh to say that tourism is bad and we must not go around spoiling places by visiting them.
> 
> Fine. I really don't think I could afford a big weekend away holiday in Girvan anyway.
> 
> ...


He said , and I quote, ' just call me Harry' , what gives you the right to question him? He's one of us now for fucks sake. Christ's sake Celyn give ya self a shake !


----------



## Celyn (Feb 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> He said , and I quote, ' just call me Harry' , what gives you the right to question him? He's one of us now for fucks sake. Christ's sake Celyn give ya self a shake !


Quite so.

You are completely right, and I am truly sorry for my failure to realised that His Royal Highness is in fact a truly humble being who never flies around the globe on a whim, who never demands expensive security, and who is completely qualified to shout at me and everybody about cutting our travelling because if people keep going to places that Harry likes, then there are too many people, and the places are therefore spoiled.

It's obviously all right, really, because I can't go anywhere at all. So that's good. Being poor is a good non-travelling person, only worrying about local bus fare. I am sure The Useless Overpaid Poshboy Formerly Known as Prince will soon visit all of us who cannot afford little holidays to give us a hand-wave and a plastic medal.

<departs singing "Harry Krishna  ...."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Formerly Known as Prince...



...and now an unpronounceable symbol.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 27, 2020)

I could find a very pronounceable name for him.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 27, 2020)

Hear he gave someone an unexpected hug yesterday whilst mentioning he is now Harry. Look forwards to either coronavirus super spreader allegations or future Court cases.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Hear he gave someone an unexpected hug yesterday whilst mentioning he is now Harry. Look forwards to either coronavirus super spreader allegations or future Court cases.


or both


----------



## Celyn (Feb 27, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Hear he gave someone an unexpected hug yesterday whilst mentioning he is now Harry. Look forwards to either coronavirus super spreader allegations or future Court cases.


Well, he and his wife do wander around the world quite a bit for such a concerned couple of eco-warriors.  And meet and hug/shake hands with a lot of people. Good point, kenny g.  

Just think, were they confined to a small quarantined room  in Milton Keynes, they'd have all the privacy they want. Oh yes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 28, 2020)

If you think about it this whole royal parting of ways thing is just like when workers power split. Harry and megan cast as permanent revolution.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2020)

I note with some humour that the Canadian government has said it will no longer provide/pay for their security from 31st March for them when in Canada - I forsee much squealing....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I note with some humour that the Canadian government has said it will no longer provide/pay for their security from 31st March for them when in Canada - I forsee much squealing....


let the pigs squeal


----------



## D'wards (Feb 28, 2020)

Now they are "ordinary folk" (yeah right) they should pay for their own ruddy security. 

Like the Beckhams or the Wests (Kanye and Kim, not Fred and Rose) do.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 28, 2020)

Harry warned 'doors will be closing' for him and Meghan Markle after Royal Family exit

Good greif, even Canada is getting into the mess.

And yes its the Express, sorry.


I was going to shot low and hard with a 'better than a coffin lid'


----------



## souljacker (Feb 28, 2020)

If they thought they could leave but still keep all the benefits of being royalty, maybe they are as thick as I've always assumed.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 28, 2020)

souljacker said:


> If they thought they could leave but still keep all the benefits of being royalty, maybe they are as thick as I've always assumed.


Have they never watched any films about the mafia?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2020)

That'll be where their protection comes from next.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 7, 2020)

The running away from the nasty British press worked well then

Main headline on the front page of Fox News US website:


----------



## Petcha (Sep 7, 2020)

A couple so crass they make even the Beckhams look classy. I assume this deal at least means we won't be footing the bill for their bodyguards anymore?

And who the actual fuck would want to watch any of their 'product' on Netflix anyway?


----------



## kebabking (Sep 7, 2020)

anyone remember the woeful 'documentaries' that Edward did about royal history/castles?

it'll be that. but shitter.

what a pair of absolute fucking morons.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> A couple so crass they make even the Beckhams look classy. I assume this deal at least means we won't be footing the bill for their bodyguards anymore?
> 
> And who the actual fuck would want to watch any of their 'product' on Netflix anyway?



My thoughts entirely. He has the IQ of a butt plug, she was'Z' list actress that I had never heard of until their engagement.

Even the the not particularly intellectually stellar William, managed a History of art degree.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 7, 2020)

kebabking said:


> anyone remember the woeful 'documentaries' that Edward did about royal history/castles?
> 
> it'll be that. but shitter.
> 
> what a pair of absolute fucking morons.


It's rather sad than your only source of income is dishing dirt on your own family


----------



## kebabking (Sep 7, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> It's rather sad than your only source of income is dishing dirt on your own family



It is.

I said it upthread, that if they wanted privacy and a quiet life the firm would have bought them a 50,000 acre farm in Wherethefuck, Canada, and after the first few exclusives of them buying animal feed and getting their Hilux serviced the world would have got bored and left them alone.

But no, privacy is apparently a Hollywood mansion and a Netflix deal - and if the pair of egotistical fuckwits think Netflix are going to pay £100m for a couple of vanilla voiceovers and a coffee table book about saving elephants they are in for a harsh lesson in the power of the money man.

Bridges burned doesn't even come close...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2020)

I don’t care


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2020)

Better them extracting money from Netflix than the British 'subjects' financing their upkeep for the rest of their lives, as we do with the remaining Royals who continue to toe the line with Brenda.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I don’t care



I just wanted to post on this thread to indicate my total indifference too.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Better them extracting money from Netflix than the British 'subjects' financing their upkeep for the rest of their lives, as we do with the remaining Royals who continue to toe the line with Brenda.



Yhe Queen costs you personally less than a quid a year. Ungrateful peasant!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yhe Queen costs you personally less than a quid a year. Ungrateful peasant!



I'm pretty sure we've debunked this drivel before.  Servile _and_ senile!


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2020)

bootlicker.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yhe Queen costs you personally less than a quid a year. Ungrateful peasant!


Doesn't make her value either for me or the country,  I have nothing personal against Brenda and any of her clan but what actual value do they produce for what they cost? Whatever else he's done BoZo has laid to rest the fantasy that the monarchy has any useful role in running the country Even if they did it's 2020 ffs why do we have a monarchy? As for Tourism, I rather doubt they bring in very much. Certainly most foreign tourists like to go and gawk through the gates at the country's most expensive council house but they haven't come here just for that, it's just one attraction on their  itinerary. It would be just as effective if they could go in and look round.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 7, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Doesn't make her value either for me or the country,  I have nothing personal against Brenda and any of her clan but what actual value do they produce for what they cost? Whatever else he's done BoZo has laid to rest the fantasy that the monarchy has any useful role in running the country Even if they did it's 2020 ffs why do we have a monarchy? As for Tourism, I rather doubt they bring in very much. Certainly most foreign tourists like to go and gawk through the gates at the country's most expensive council house but they haven't come here just for that, it's just one attraction on their  itinerary. It would be just as effective if they could go in and look round.



They stop people like Joanna Lumley and Alan Sugar from becoming president. Well worth a quid.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2020)

Seems like a bit of a false dichotomy to me. Why can't we have a Republic without a President?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They stop people like Joanna Lumley and Alan Sugar from becoming president. Well worth a quid.


That's the most rational defence of the monarchy I've seen so far


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

A friend many years ago said he was converted to the idea of a monarchy by seeing the queen and Ronald Regan on a podium together and understanding just how far above him she was.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Doesn't make her value either for me or the country,  I have nothing personal against Brenda and any of her clan but what actual value do they produce for what they cost? Whatever else he's done BoZo has laid to rest the fantasy that the monarchy has any useful role in running the country Even if they did it's 2020 ffs why do we have a monarchy? As for Tourism, I rather doubt they bring in very much. Certainly most foreign tourists like to go and gawk through the gates at the country's most expensive council house but they haven't come here just for that, it's just one attraction on their  itinerary. It would be just as effective if they could go in and look round.



Whatever, Start a revolution or something.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> bootlicker.



Halfwit!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm pretty sure we've debunked this drivel before.  Servile _and_ senile!



Nope, neither.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Seems like a bit of a false dichotomy to me. Why can't we have a Republic without a President?



You need a head of state of some sort, either partisan like Trump, or neutral like the Queen. I know which I prefer.

The monarchy exists due to the will of the people. It may be in future that we move to having a president, who knows.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope, neither.



Well, no sense doing it again if the prions have bumped those cells off...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The monarchy exists due to the will of the people.


----------



## Sue (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yhe Queen costs you personally less than a quid a year. Ungrateful peasant!


Can I have my pound(s) back so I can spend it on more valuable/useful things? Like pickled onion Monster Munch.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yhe Queen costs you personally less than a quid a year. Ungrateful peasant!


Why should she cost me anything? She's loaded!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

yes why isn't she paying us a quid each in tax? Eh? Eh?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Sue said:


> Can I have my pound(s) back so I can spend it on more valuable/useful things? Like pickled onion Monster Munch.



We're due a refund of about 14p from the ejection of Hank and Megz, but I think Monster Munch may have gone up.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Halfwit!


open up a bit wider so she can fit the heel in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> You need a head of state of some sort, either partisan like Trump, or neutral like the Queen. I know which I prefer.



The PM can be head of state and do the sucking up to vile scum like the Saudis.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Seems like a bit of a false dichotomy to me. Why can't we have a Republic without a President?


legally, you would probably need some sort of formal Head Of State. An elected one seems the only democratic way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> legally, you would probably need some sort of formal Head Of State. An elected one seems the only democratic way.


We need neither a state nor a head of state


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The PM can be head of state and do the sucking up to vile scum like the Saudis.


Johnson would do that anyway, he fagged for Saudi royals at eton


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> You need a head of state of some sort, either partisan like Trump, or neutral like the Queen. I know which I prefer.


Both Germany and the Republic of Ireland have a separate President and head of government, amongs others. I would much rather have (say) Michael higgins, Mary Robinson or even richard von Weiszacker, to the queen


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> We need neither a state nor a head of state


ideally - but I fear we are a very, very long way off from thast point in our history


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> ideally - but I fear we are a very, very long way off from thast point in our history


Thank god then for Boris Johnson doing all he humanly can to accelerate the process


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> ? As for Tourism, I rather doubt they bring in very much. Certainly most foreign tourists like to go and gawk through the gates at the country's most expensive council house but they haven't come here just for that, it's just one attraction on their  itinerary. It would be just as effective if they could go in and look round.


Precisely. The "But, tourism!" arguuemt is the weakest and most fallacious of all of ther pro-Royalist arguments.
After all, Versailles is _still_ France's most popular tourist attraction, 150 years after the departure of France's last crowned head, and a full 217 years after they dispensed with the services of one iincumbent in an ad=mirably brisk and decisive fashion


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> legally, you would probably need some sort of formal Head Of State. An elected one seems the only democratic way.



Legally as in _necessarily legally_, or just “legally as per current local legal structures”?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Thank god then for Boris Johnson doing all he humanly can to accelerate the process


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Legally as in _necessarily legally_, or just “legally as per current local legal structures”?


I'm no lawyer, but as I understand current legal structures to be, both in terms of UK law and international law


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Precisely. The "But, tourism!" arguuemt is the weakest and most fallacious of all of ther pro-Royalist arguments.
> After all, Versailles is _still_ France's most popular tourist attraction, 150 years after the departure of France's last crowned head, and a full 217 years after they dispensed with the services of one iincumbent in an ad=mirably brisk and decisive fashion



Yeah, the royalists come back at me with “yeah, but the French have better stuff to look at”.

Tricky, arguing with Patriots...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Precisely. The "But, tourism!" arguuemt is the weakest and most fallacious of all of ther pro-Royalist arguments.
> After all, Versailles is _still_ France's most popular tourist attraction, 150 years after the departure of France's last crowned head, and a full 217 years after they dispensed with the services of one iincumbent in an ad=mirably brisk and decisive fashion


Two incumbents, Louis xvi and Louis xvii


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I'm no lawyer, but as I understand current legal structures to be, both in terms of UK law and international law



Finally, my complete lack of attention to the law has led me astray.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yeah, the royalists come back at me with “yeah, but the French have better stuff to look at”.
> 
> Tricky, arguing with Patriots...


Yeh guillotines. Offer to show them the last thing Louis xvi saw


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh guillotines. Offer to show them the last thing Louis xvi saw



See, that would be a lot of coin, but I’m happy to do it once this Covid business is sorted to maximise the windfall.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

guided tours of the various palaces £5 a pop they could give us all a quid a year


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> guided tours of the various palaces £5 a pop they could give us all a quid a year



Just to reiterate - as discussed on another thread the cost is a lot more than a quid per person per year.

That value is based on an old value for the Sovereign Grant.  The value is not up to date, but regardless of that it fails to include a heap of things.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> legally, you would probably need some sort of formal Head Of State. An elected one seems the only democratic way.



If we're talking about a Republic then we're already on speculative ground as far as the legalities are concerned, aren't we? Unless you mean for stuff like the UN, in which case surely elected delegates would be the way to go.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Two incumbents, Louis xvi and Louis xvii


I thought the latter died of some scrofulous disease whilst in custody?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I thought the latter died of some scrofulous disease whilst in custody?


Done away with in an admirably brisk and decisive fashion and one which disproved the value of the king's touch


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Both Germany and the Republic of Ireland have a separate President and head of government, amongs others. I would much rather have (say) Michael higgins, Mary Robinson or even richard von Weiszacker, to the queen



We'd be more likely to get Piers Morgan or some Tory non-entity who licked the right boots.

The Queen's alright, seems good at the ceremonial parts of her role, and Charles and William seem pretty inoffensive. They're shitty in their own ways - using state funds for William's wedding, generally taking more money than they need to for the upkeep of their homes, covering up for Andrew - but I guess I least we know in what ways they're shit. 

TBH that's what makes me want to keep the monarchy, for now, rather than add another layer to the greasy pole. More fucking elections and ways for arseholes to gain power, and in the meantime everyone would still consider the royals to be royal anyway. The odds are good they have contracts tied up so that they love Buck House, which is a money pit, and keep anything actually worthwhile. 

If they're going to get the status of royal they might as well have to do something for it in return. Also it's a weirdly shit way to live, from the outside - I'd rather have my housing association life than be a royal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> We'd be more likely to get Piers Morgan or some Tory non-entity who licked the right boots.
> 
> The Queen's alright, seems good at the ceremonial parts of her role, and Charles and William seem pretty inoffensive. They're shitty in their own ways - using state funds for William's wedding, generally taking more money than they need to for the upkeep of their homes, covering up for Andrew - but I guess I least we know in what ways they're shit.
> 
> ...


I thought more of you than to see you trot out this auld canard. Charles is pretty inoffensive? All the Windsors are offensive. Their very existence is a rebuke to all who think we live in a free society. If the royals got kicked out or done in the chances of a lawyer succeeding to the role of head of state would be slim.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Also it's a weirdly shit way to live, from the outside - I'd rather have my housing association life than be a royal.



It’s a bit of a wishy washy thing to say, but if they agreed to go quietly, I’d be happy to grant them the chance of a similar kind of life.

There would probably be some kind of _Running Man_ style competition to see who gets it, mind.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I thought more of you than to see you trot out this auld canard. Charles is pretty inoffensive? All the Windsors are offensive. Their very existence is a rebuke to all who think we live in a free society. If the royals got kicked out or done in the chances of a lawyer succeeding to the role of head of state would be slim.



Yeah, but that’s mostly cos the lawyers and landlords would have gone first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> It’s a bit of a wishy washy thing to say, but if they agreed to go quietly, I’d be happy to grant them the chance of a similar kind of life.
> 
> There would probably be some kind of _Running Man_ style competition to see who gets it, mind.


They will be premium penguin pellets


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> It’s a bit of a wishy washy thing to say, but if they agreed to go quietly, I’d be happy to grant them the chance of a similar kind of life.
> 
> There would probably be some kind of _Running Man_ style competition to see who gets it, mind.



Like Susan Townsend wrote about, yup. 

If they agreed to go quietly though, pretty sure they'd have enough funds to never need a council house.

Getting rid of the monarchy - or at least making them way less important - would be good as a result of an overall change of society that meant we didn't need or want them any more. Weirdly, some of them seem to want the downgrading too, going way back to Ann refusing titles for her husband and kids. But as an end goal in itself, it's not something that seems all that important to me. They're basically a soap opera.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Like Susan Townsend wrote about, yup.
> 
> If they agreed to go quietly though, pretty sure they'd have enough funds to never need a council house.
> 
> Getting rid of the monarchy - or at least making them way less important - would be good as a result of an overall change of society that meant we didn't need or want them any more. Weirdly, some of them seem to want the downgrading too, going way back to Ann refusing titles for her husband and kids. But as an end goal in itself, it's not something that seems all that important to me. They're basically a soap opera.


Yeh all the cops and soldiers swearing allegiance to her, all the MPs swearing allegiance to her, it's all utterly meaningless. Canada, Australia, New Zealand, it's utterly meaningless to all of them that they've a queen.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh all the cops and soldiers swearing allegiance to her, all the MPs swearing allegiance to her, it's all utterly meaningless. Canada, Australia, New Zealand, it's utterly meaningless to all of them that they've a queen.



I expect to Canuck and Oz cops it likely is.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Like Susan Townsend wrote about, yup.
> 
> If they agreed to go quietly though, pretty sure they'd have enough funds to never need a council house.
> 
> Getting rid of the monarchy - or at least making them way less important - would be good as a result of an overall change of society that meant we didn't need or want them any more. Weirdly, some of them seem to want the downgrading too, going way back to Ann refusing titles for her husband and kids. But as an end goal in itself, it's not something that seems all that important to me. They're basically a soap opera.



How about we get rid of them and the aristos they head up and redistribute the land they stole from us? Build houses/towns on it, let the people live without having to spend their entire lives working to pay for a fucking roof over their heads, which is a very basic human need after all.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> We'd be more likely to get Piers Morgan or some Tory non-entity who licked the right boots.
> 
> The Queen's alright, seems good at the ceremonial parts of her role, and Charles and William seem pretty inoffensive. They're shitty in their own ways - using state funds for William's wedding, generally taking more money than they need to for the upkeep of their homes, covering up for Andrew - but I guess I least we know in what ways they're shit.
> 
> ...


It's not so  much what they are like as people, or how the alternatives might or might not pan out (and it strikes me that all genuine democrats would want to see the People decide this, howev=er much that same people's electoral deciksions mazy make one despair): it's the whole institution that is utterly wrong.
royallty belong in the history books, along with leeches and the burning of heretics.
This institution should have absolutely no place in how a country is governed, in the 21st century.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How about we get rid of them and the aristos they head up and redistribute the land they stole from us? Build houses/towns on it, let the people live without having to spend their entire lives working to pay for a fucking roof over their heads, which is a very basic human need.



...which brings us to the massive amount of rental property owned by the Duchy Of Cornwall...


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> ..
> This institution should have absolutely no place in how a country is governed, in the 21st century.


But it doesn't have a place in the governance, it is wholly ceremonial no? 

I don't spend too much time thinking about it, don't care much either way.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> ...which brings us to the massive amount of rental property owned by the Duchy Of Cornwall...



Yeah, skum landlord that he is. Everyone who’s been living under his jackboot gets their house gratis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> It's not so  much what they are like as people, or how the alternatives might or might not pan out (and it strikes me that all genuine democrats would want to see the People decide this, howev=er much that same people's electoral deciksions mazy make one despair): it's the whole institution that is utterly wrong.
> royallty belong in the history books, along with leeches and the burning of heretics.
> This institution should have absolutely no place in how a country is governed, in the 21st century.


Leeches are actually quite useful


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> But it doesn't have a place in the governance, it is wholly ceremonial no?


no


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> But it doesn't have a place in the governance, it is wholly ceremonial no?


One can look at it both ways.
As the Head of State, Brenda does, by definition, have a place in govenance. IIRC, she has 'a right to be informed, to consult, to advise', For instance, she made her unhappiness over Thatcher's South Africa policy _very_ clear. Plus, elderly Australians wil give you chapter and verse on her direct involvement - albeit via her Governor-General - in their political affairs.

On the other hand, the most surefire way to sound the death knell for the British monarchy would be for a monarch to try and take a more politically active role.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

weltweit said:


> But it doesn't have a place in the governance, it is wholly ceremonial no?



Except when Brenda goes and sacks the prime minister of Australia. It’s fine though, just a dusty place filled with spiders and shit.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> ...which brings us to the massive amount of rental property owned by the Duchy Of Cornwall...



Add Tregothnan Estate (Lord Falmouth) to that, real arseholes have been pushing up rents progressively over the last few years for houses that are in fucking dire state of repair. People are scared to ask for the houses to be upgraded because they know the rents would go even higher


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

Charles’ corpse to be hung in a gibbet on Brown Willy.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How about we get rid of them and the aristos they head up and redistribute the land they stole from us? Build houses/towns on it, let the people live without having to spend their entire lives working to pay for a fucking roof over their heads, which is a very basic human need after all.



I think if we ever got to that stage then other relatively wealthy people would be in the shit too. Including you.

Though TBH if we did get the land that's currently in their ownership there'd be better things to do with it than build all over it. 



Streathamite said:


> It's not so  much what they are like as people, or how the alternatives might or might not pan out (and it strikes me that all genuine democrats would want to see the People decide this, howev=er much that same people's electoral deciksions mazy make one despair): it's the whole institution that is utterly wrong.
> royallty belong in the history books, along with leeches and the burning of heretics.
> This institution should have absolutely no place in how a country is governed, in the 21st century.



Don't disagree with that. I just don't see it as the end goal, rather than a possible outcome of other changes that matter more.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I think if we ever got to that stage then other relatively wealthy people would be in the shit too. Including you.
> 
> Though TBH if we did get the land that's currently in their ownership there'd be better things to do with it than build all over it.



I live in a terrace house, not some great estate.

What better use than building on it? So much of this country is in stolen hands, just sitting there, used occasionally as shoots, rest of the time doing nowt but off limits to the serfs. Detached houses with gardens for all who want them, costing no more than 30% of five years work.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I live in a terrace house, not some great estate.
> 
> What better use than building on it? So much of this country is in stolen hands, just sitting there, used occasionally as shoots, rest of the time doing nowt but off limits to the serfs. Detached houses with gardens for all who want them, costing no more than 30% of five years work.



The better use would be to keep them as green spaces but accessible to the public. Turn some of it into nature reserves partially open to the public (like some other nature reserves now; some parts aren't open to the public to protect the wildlife there), some into more accessible parklands, and encourage sustainable agriculture. Maybe some parts of it could be built on, but it would have to restricted, like green belt land used to be.

Building on green spaces has loads of problems, adding to flood damage, losing biological diversity, increasing pollution... Actually, I'm going to stop there, because it feels like you're trolling and I can't be arsed to play along.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> The better use would be to keep them as green spaces but accessible to the public. Turn some of it into nature reserves partially open to the public (like some other nature reserves now; some parts aren't open to the public to protect the wildlife there), some into more accessible parklands, and encourage sustainable agriculture. Maybe some parts of it could be built on, but it would have to restricted, like green belt land used to be.
> 
> Building on green spaces has loads of problems, adding to flood damage, losing biological diversity, increasing pollution... Actually, I'm going to stop there, because it feels like you're trolling and I can't be arsed to play along.



Not trolling at all. Have you any idea of how much land is owned by the crown, aristos and the  Church of England? Every acre of it stolen from us. Only a tiny fraction would need to be built on to provide housing for all and in doing so bring down the cost of housing for everyone. Here I would be a loser, my £600k house dropping to £200k, I’m cool with that as the overall benefit to society would be massive.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not trolling at all. Have you any idea of how much land is owned by the crown, aristos and the  Church of England? Every acre of it stolen from us. Only a tiny fraction would need to be built on to provide housing for all and in doing so bring down the cost of housing for everyone. Here I would be a loser, my £600k house dropping to £200k, I’m cool with that as the overall benefit to society would be massive.



I really don't think you could build a detached home with a garden for everyone in the UK without losing huge amounts of farmland, biodiversity and flood prevention. That's a really bizarre proposition. 

Taking royal lands back into public ownership wouldn't even depend on abolishing the monarchy, but if it ever happens, turning the UK into a massive version of the Sims would not be the way to go.


----------



## andysays (Sep 8, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> You need a head of state of some sort, either partisan like Trump, or neutral like the Queen. I know which I prefer.
> 
> The monarchy exists due to the will of the people. It may be in future that we move to having a president, who knows.


It doesn't surprise me to see you posting nonsense like this, but that doesn't make it any less nonsense.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 8, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I really don't think you could build a detached home with a garden for everyone in the UK without losing huge amounts of farmland, biodiversity and flood prevention. That's a really bizarre proposition.
> 
> Taking royal lands back into public ownership wouldn't even depend on abolishing the monarchy, but if it ever happens, turning the UK into a massive version of the Sims would not be the way to go.



Not everyone will want one, many people prefer to live in cities, there are already a lot of houses in the UK. The point being that taking the majority of the UK’s land out of the hands of the few and opening up much more to build places for people to live will bring down the cost of land and houses to a much more manageable level.

As to not having to abolish them to do this, they’re not just gonna hand it over you know, they’ve spent a thousand years consolidating their swag, it will only be returned upon their demise.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Except when Brenda goes and sacks the prime minister of Australia.



Sacking the ex-Prime Minister of Australia would be preferable at the moment.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> Sacking the ex-Prime Minister of Australia would be preferable at the moment.


if he's not good enough for the right wingers of warringah.....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 9, 2020)

Pay rent For the stolen property or you pay for your hangman.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not everyone will want one, many people prefer to live in cities, there are already a lot of houses in the UK. The point being that taking the majority of the UK’s land out of the hands of the few and opening up much more to build places for people to live will bring down the cost of land and houses to a much more manageable level.
> 
> As to not having to abolish them to do this, they’re not just gonna hand it over you know, they’ve spent a thousand years consolidating their swag, it will only be returned upon their demise.



That's not what you suggested - you suggested building a detached home for every person.

They won't hand it over, but that doesn't mean it can't be taken from them. There aren't just two options, hang em all and let them carry on as normal. Bringing those lands into public ownership, or at the very least changing the rules about public access to the land, is a proposition that would get much wider public support than abolishing the monarchy.

This is insane. People are liking the idea of getting rid of loads of green space just because you've tied it into getting rid of the monarchy. Can't see many people favouring the idea otherwise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's not what you suggested - you suggested building a detached home for every person.



No I didn’t, go back and read what I did say.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's not what you suggested - you suggested building a detached home for every person.
> 
> They won't hand it over, but that doesn't mean it can't be taken from them. There aren't just two options, hang em all and let them carry on as normal. Bringing those lands into public ownership, or at the very least changing the rules about public access to the land, is a proposition that would get much wider public support than abolishing the monarchy.
> 
> This is insane. People are liking the idea of getting rid of loads of green space just because you've tied it into getting rid of the monarchy. Can't see many people favouring the idea otherwise.


I'd rather sort homelessness before worrying whether or not someone who isn't affected by homelessness has somewhere nice to go for a stroll.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd rather sort homelessness before worrying whether or not someone who isn't affected by homelessness has somewhere nice to go for a stroll.



It's not just about going for a stroll. It's about biological diversity, pollution, and - one of the big ones - flood prevention. You don't just plonk a load of houses down and have no repercussions from that.

Taking the _buildings_ owned by them into public ownership would help. And there are tons of unused or under-used buildings owned by non-royals too, especially in inner cities. Those are the best target to help with homelessness, not building on green sites. Detached homes are also one of the worst possible plans for tackling homelessness, given how many people live in one or two-person households, a figure that's increasing over time. We need more two-bedroom flats, preferably with a small private outside space and a large shared communal space. I mean, most people would love a detached home with a garden even if they live alone, but it's not a practical solution.

Bahnhof, you suggested "detached houses with gardens for all those who _want_ them." That would be practically everyone. I'm not misreading you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> You need a head of state of some sort, either partisan like Trump, or neutral like the Queen. I know which I prefer.
> 
> The monarchy exists due to the will of the people. It may be in future that we move to having a president, who knows.


The queen isn't neutral


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Bahnhof, you suggested "detached houses with gardens for all those who _want_ them." That would be practically everyone. I'm not misreading you.



Yet people with tens of millions to spend on houses are happy to live in terraces. A huge number of people will be happy to not live in a detached house and forgo gardens for the benefits that come with living in a city, as they currently do.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Taking the _buildings_ owned by them into public ownership would help. And there are tons of unused or under-used buildings owned by non-royals too, especially in inner cities. Those are the best target to help with homelessness, not building on green sites.



As you said yourself, there aren't just two options. I agree, there are far too many empty houses. One option would be to massively tax any house that isn't occupied for 6 months > a year, and when I say massively taxed, I'm talking 25% of the value of the house per year. Another option would be to hang the royals, take back the land they stole, and build houses on it. They don't have to be semis. Some people don't don't want the responsibility of a garden. Some people might prefer to live in a flat. But I'm sure that could be discussed later, once we've strung up the parasites and taken back what they stole.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2020)

Tbh once the former people have set sail for points south there'll be at least 33,000 homes available, many with substantial gardens. We can cross the house building bit when we come to that bridge. Let's get the fp embarked.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Bahnhof, hardly anyone with tens of millions chooses to live in a terraced house - I'm be amazed if there was a single person like that. Who on earth are you thinking of? A few very rich people have large townhouses (not exactly a "terrace" like that term is usually used), but then they generally also have a place in the country.



Saul Goodman said:


> As you said yourself, there aren't just two options. I agree, there are far too many empty houses. One option would be to massively tax any house that isn't occupied for 6 months > a year, and when I say massively taxed, I'm talking 25% of the value of the house per year. Another option would be to hang the royals, take back the land they stole, and build houses on it. They don't have to be semis. Some people don't don't want the responsibility of a garden. Some people might prefer to live in a flat. But I'm sure that could be discussed later, once we've strung up the parasites and taken back what they stole.



Are you ignoring the issues with building on green spaces? They really aren't trivial problems. There's no point "solving" homelessness if those homes then end up flooded out because the green spaces and trees that soak up rainwater have all been turned into homes (and roads, etc, to provide for those homes). And that's just one of the problems with it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Are you ignoring the issues with building on green spaces? They really aren't trivial problems. There's no point "solving" homelessness if those homes then end up flooded out because the green spaces and trees that soak up rainwater have all been turned into homes (and roads, etc, to provide for those homes). And that's just one of the problems with it.


Of course there would have to be land surveys, but given the amount of land the parasites are sitting on, I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Of course there would have to be land surveys, but given the amount of land the parasites are sitting on, I can't see it being a problem.



I don't think most of it is really usable for housing. That's one of the problems with the UK - and a lot of countries. People look at the land area and say hey, we can fit this many people in here, ignoring the fact that a lot of it is water (lakes, rivers etc), mountains, biodiverse lands that should be maintained, and farmland, which we still need unless we want to increase dependency on imports rather than decrease it.

Course, if we ever manage to take back the actual buildings and help homelessness that way, we could revisit the idea. But it should definitely be only _after_ housing people in actual buildings that are already there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Bahnhof, hardly anyone with tens of millions chooses to live in a terraced house - I'm be amazed if there was a single person like that. Who on earth are you thinking of? A few very rich people have large townhouses (not exactly a "terrace" like that term is usually used), but then they generally also have a place in the country.



Semi-detached, £45m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
Semi-detached £44m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
Terrace £41.5m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
Terrace £40m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
Terrace £34m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!

3 bed flat, £30m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


Get down to a mere £10m and vast swathes of London are off limits to the detached home buyer, Mayfair, Kensington, Notting Hill, Belgravia, Chelsea, Knightsbridge, Marylebone and so on. And contrary to what you may imagine, most do not have a second home in the country.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 9, 2020)

There doesn’t seem to be any shortage of land suitable for house building near me, it’s absolutely booming with new builds going up.

The nearest site under construction is within a private park owned by a lord.  Terraced houses are up for £635k and one bedroom flats start at £250k!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Are you ignoring the issues with building on green spaces? They really aren't trivial problems. There's no point "solving" homelessness if those homes then end up flooded out because the green spaces and trees that soak up rainwater have all



We’ve been building on unsuitable land for years precisely because of the fact that the aristos ‘own’ so much of the land in this country, forcing the serfs to spend their lives working to pay for a roof over their heads which is built on a fucking flood plain.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Semi-detached, £45m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
> Semi-detached £44m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
> Terrace £41.5m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
> Terrace £40m Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
> ...



Yeah, those are "terraces."

You're being really fucking annoyingly disingenuous. You're not usually this much of a cunt, either.

I'm going to give up on this absolutely ludicrous argument. 

Consider yourself to have won if you like, you seem to be in that sort of mood. Apparently everyone else thinks that I'm wrong, given that they're liking your posts and arguing against the heinous thought that building on green spaces is problematic. Well done, urban!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We’ve been building on unsuitable land for years precisely because of the fact that the aristos ‘own’ so much of the land in this country, forcing the serfs to spend their lives working to pay for a roof over their heads which is built on a fucking flood plain.



So your solution is to do more of it. Genius.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, those are "terraces."
> 
> You're being really fucking annoyingly disingenuous. You're not usually this much of a cunt, either.
> 
> ...



The descriptions state terrace, what do you call them then?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> So your solution is to do more of it. Genius.



Stop being so disingenuous, the aristos have so much land that we won’t _need_ to build on shit land. You are the only person suggesting that we should take back their land and build on the worst of it, that would be fucking daft.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2020)

Not everyone wants a big garden. I always have and I'm starting to find it a bit much for me. Logical way would seem to be to ask people what they want, then see what we've got, and match that up as much as possible. 

But no we shouldn't be building on green belt land if we can in any way avoid it.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> As you said yourself, there aren't just two options. I agree, there are far too many empty houses. One option would be to massively tax any house that isn't occupied for 6 months > a year, and when I say massively taxed, I'm talking 25% of the value of the house per year. Another option would be to hang the royals, take back the land they stole, and build houses on it.


Don't stop there, if you're going to do this then do it properly. Bump off the entire landowning classes AND all the aristos - then confiscate their estates.
Job's a good 'un.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Don't stop there, if you're going to do this then do it properly. Bump off the entire landowning classes AND all the aristos - then confiscate their estates.
> Job's a good 'un.


I'd be up for some of that.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd be up for some of that.


Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.



Tbf to him, it's a joke - he'd hardly be announcing it on a forum that anyone can see, if he was serious.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2020)

Deleted. It's all stupid shit. 

Tax evaders are the ones who should be targetted.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2020)

Take Ireland for example.

"The success of the Land Acts in reducing the concentration of land ownership is indicated by the fact that in 1870, only 3% of Irish farmers owned their own land while 97% were tenants. By 1929, this ratio had been reversed with 97.4% of farmers holding their farms in freehold.[2] However, as Michael Davitt and other Georgists had foreseen, peasant proprietorship did not cure everything that ailed the Irish countryside. Emigration and economic disadvantage continued apace,[3] while the greatest beneficiaries of land reform were the middle class of medium farmers.[2]"

This has continued into this century with the bigger farmers holding most of the land and buying out smaller farmers.
Then you have people like John magnier buying swathes of land in Cork and Kilkenny.

And then you have the state. Apparently in 1921 the British gov handed over the 26 counties to the Irish state. And thereby ownership of the 26 counties belongs to the state.
"This means that all any person or legal body in Ireland owns is an " an interest in an estate in land, in fee simple.” If freehold it is held " in possession absolute". If a lease it is held “for a term of years or lives”. No person in Ireland actually owns land itself. That belongs to the state."

Interesting eh?

So what about the UK and Britain in particular? I think one reason for Brexit was the question of the EU insisting on land registers. There are families in Britain (landed genrty) who have never had to register their land. It passed from one generationto the next and the only time they had to register was on sale of land. Now, if the UK had stayed jn the EU then all these people would have had to register all their land. At a cost to them in monetary terms and in exposing how much they actually own. 
Roll on Brexit and all those gentry now dont have to declare their land registered. 
Most of them are huge landowners. The crown  being one of the biggest owners. 

Interestinf isnt it?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.


Not done much reading up on revolutions then, I take it?


----------



## not a trot (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.



When it comes to Aristos, Tories etc, I'd make it an Olympic sport.


----------



## klang (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.


Royals first, then tories, then men, women and children. Imo.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Not done much reading up on revolutions then, I take it?


Quite a lot actually ,  which is why its disturbing


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Quite a lot actually ,  which is why its disturbing



I‘m sure all the lamppost-hanging advocates here wouldn’t say boo to a goose if there was an actual violent revolution, they’d all be busy hiding behind their armchairs until Seargent Seb fresh out of Sandhurst came and rescued them.


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2020)

I know we've moved on but was only just catching up and head of state argument made me search, apparently switzerland doesn't have one, seven person federal council instead.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Always disturbing to see someone cheerfully volunteering to slaughter  men ,women and children.


I'd give them a fighting chance. I'd peg them out in one of their stolen fields at 10 yard intervals and take pot shots at them with a musket.



platinumsage said:


> I‘m sure all the lamppost-hanging advocates here wouldn’t say boo to a goose if there was an actual violent revolution, they’d all be busy hiding behind their armchairs until Seargent Seb fresh out of Sandhurst came and rescued them.


Be careful judging others by your own standards.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Quite a lot actually ,  which is why its disturbing


oh jesus, another handwringing, pearl-clutching liberal


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd give them a fighting chance. I'd peg them out in one of their stolen fields at 10 yard intervals and take pot shots at them with a musket.
> 
> 
> Be careful judging others by your own standards.





So who would be first against the wall?


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> oh jesus, another handwringing, pearl-clutching liberal


Piss off you twat


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So who would be first against the wall?


Andrew, of course, but you'd have to kneecap him and finish him off once the rest were dealt with.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Piss off you twat


My, what brilliant, incisive argument
guess I was bang on the money with 'liberal' then.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> My, what brilliant, incisive argument
> guess I was bang on the money with 'liberal' then.


Idiot


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Idiot


No, _you're_ the idiot.
The point which you - entirely unsurpriusingly - missed by a mile, is that _genuinely_ progressive politics means you want all wealth, and with it power, to be transferred from the Capital Elite, to the toiling masses.
And, inevitably, that means one always arrives at the conclusion that _only_ wholesale revolution will achieve such radical ends.
And, regrettably but equally inevitably, it cannot and will not be achieved without a body count. Capital will not go quietly. So yes, we exult if it's that class enemy who provide that body count. Including their Royal family

however, i do appreciate this is far too complex, sophisticated and - dare I say it - _adult_ an argument for you to get to grips with. so yes, you are probably better off with your liberal handwringing and pearl-clutching.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> No, _you're_ the idiot.
> The point which you - entirely unsurpriusingly - missed by a mile, is that _genuinely_ progressive politics means you want all wealth, and with it power, to be transferred from the Capital Elite, to the toiling masses.
> And, inevitably, that means one always arrives at the conclusion that _only_ wholesale revolution will achieve such radical ends.
> And, regrettably but equally inevitably, it cannot and will not be achieved without a body count. Capital will not go quietly. So yes, we exult if it's that class enemy who provide that body count. Including their Royal family
> ...


Now you're back to twat.


----------



## andysays (Sep 10, 2020)

JimW said:


> I know we've moved on but was only just catching up and head of state argument made me search, apparently switzerland doesn't have one, seven person federal council instead.



"In Switzerland, they had brotherly love; they had five hundred years of democracy and peace – and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock"


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Now you're back to twat.


whatever.
I suggest you leave progressive poltical dialectics to the grown-ups - and stick to the _Sun_


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> whatever.
> I suggest you leave progressive poltical dialectics to the grown-ups - and stick to the _Sun_


And back to idiot .


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Consider yourself to have won if you like, you seem to be in that sort of mood. Apparently everyone else thinks that I'm wrong, given that they're liking your posts and arguing against the heinous thought that building on green spaces is problematic. Well done, urban!


Tbf, Sam, the original premise (of doing away with monarchy and a general redistribution of land, has gone down a fairly inane and definitely simplistic argument (in the best Urban style) so that what is actually a massively complex issue (reformation of land use) has been tied in with the idea of monarchy which is repugnantly hierarchical, regressive and entitled. It's ridiculously easy to feel quite righteously appalled (I find the idea of guillotines...or at least stocks v.appealing).  Much as I loathe the concept of monarchy, I can't get too worked up to despise the current bunch though, as they really seem to illustrate the utter mediocrity of privilege.
The Crown owns shit loads of urban space - preventing homelessness absolutely does not require losing greenbelt -  and as for actual diversity, there isn't a clear boundary between urban and rural spaces.


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> however, i do appreciate this is far too complex, sophisticated and - dare I say it - _adult_ an argument for you to get to grips with. so yes, you are probably better off with your liberal handwringing and pearl-clutching.


 Not really helpful. 
In truth, women and children (and men) have always been victims of insane privilege. Radical changes to the current power structures will occur only after unendurable violence, often against the most vulnerable and marginalised. Revolutionary change would be a distillate of a much longer, sustained violence of the inevitable excesses of capital. Nothing will ever be given, in this iteration of the prevailing culture. We can withdraw our labour  while state power can, imprison, starve, kill us. Murderous power relations.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

campanula said:


> Tbf, Sam, the original premise (of doing away with monarchy and a general redistribution of land, has gone down a fairly inane and definitely simplistic argument (in the best Urban style) so that what is actually a massively complex issue (reformation of land use) has been tied in with the idea of monarchy which is repugnantly hierarchical, regressive and entitled. It's ridiculously easy to feel quite righteously appalled (I find the idea of guillotines...or at least stocks v.appealing).  Much as I loathe the concept of monarchy, I can't get too worked up to despise the current bunch though, as they really seem to illustrate the utter mediocrity of privilege.
> The Crown owns shit loads of urban space - preventing homelessness absolutely does not require losing greenbelt -  and as for actual diversity, there isn't a clear boundary between urban and rural spaces.


Fair enough - all very good and nuanced points


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2020)

andysays said:


> "In Switzerland, they had brotherly love; they had five hundred years of democracy and peace – and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock"



And Toblerone. 
Dont forget the Toblerone!!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2020)

Just do for the lot of them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Just do for the lot of them.


A Hunger Games scenario immediately springs to mind. Although I don't really fancy Prince Philip's chances of reaching the semis.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> A Hunger Games scenario immediately springs to mind. Although I don't really fancy Prince Philip's chances of reaching the semis.



You can't kill the undead without special equipment


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 11, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> You can't kill the undead without special equipment


As has been proven with that walking Philip.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2020)

Bajans are booting the Queen, no doubt because of Harry & Meghan.









						Barbados to remove Queen Elizabeth as head of state
					

The government of Barbados says the time has come to leave the colonial past behind.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 19, 2020)

Well now Harry has joined a helicopter club apparently so he can take Meghan and Archie on jaunts around LA.

We all know what happens to hubristic celebs who take their family for helicopter rides don't we.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 20, 2020)

It was only a matter of time. And what with him constantly failing his helicopter pilot's test... vroom vroom









						Labour MP MP faces backlash for claiming Prince Harry 'can't fly a helicopter'
					

A Labour MP has sparked a angry backlash after she reportedly mocked Prince Harry’s military service, saying he “can’t actually fly a helicopter”.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 20, 2020)

That’s a three year old article. She’s not MP for Kensington anymore thanks to the yellow scum.


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2021)

Summary judgement in Meghan Markle's favour in relation to copyright infringement and breach of privacy.









						Meghan: Mail on Sunday privacy damage 'runs deep'
					

The Duchess of Sussex wins her claim over the publication of a letter to her father in the Mail on Sunday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 11, 2021)

The Mail settled a libel claim with Harry last week, looks like their thing for this pair is getting quite expensive.


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2021)

Winot said:


> Summary judgement in Meghan Markle's favour in relation to copyright infringement and breach of privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much space for appeal in that judgement, though they'll no doubt seek to enrich their legal team stand up for the principle of a free press via appeal.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

I have no love for any Royal but right wing gutter press scum like The Daily Mail aren’t any better, and in cases like this it’s good to see the all-powerful British press get a rare black eye, even if it’s just a symbolic one.

It’d be nice if in cases like this newspapers were forced to publish a prominent, large-font apology within the first three pages of the paper, rather than the usual pitiful small paragraph buried at the bottom of the middle pages as they’re always allowed to put it in.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe I’m overly cynical but I can’t help feeling that  the judge not wanting to see the British monarchy testifying in court may have influenced his decision here


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Maybe I’m overly cynical but I can’t help feeling that  the judge not wanting to see the British monarchy testifying in court may have influenced his decision here



I can’t speak for the privacy side of things but the copyright claim seemed to be quite straightforward.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Maybe I’m overly cynical but I can’t help feeling that  the judge not wanting to see the British monarchy testifying in court may have influenced his decision here




You think having Harry's granny's fucking coat of arms on the wall behind his head may have influenced the judge? Say it ain't so!


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2021)

You lot are so cynical. Next you'll tell me you expect Prince Andrew will never see the inside of a courthouse on charges on noncing simply because he's the Queen's son.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 12, 2021)

I expect Prince Andrew will never see the inside of a courthouse on charges of noncing simply because he's the Queen's son.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 16, 2021)

Spot on from Marina Hyde here: 









						Whatever you think of Harry and Meghan, their media critics are far worse | Marina Hyde
					

Self-appointed ‘defenders of the royal family’s honour’ may want to have a good, hard look at themselves, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 16, 2021)

Not a paper I read, but a headline that made me chuckle


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2021)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry fixed - attachment issues!


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2021)

She isn't publicity shy, the british press is just actually psychotic over the royal family. Plus they're insanely racist.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2021)

True that.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> She isn't publicity shy, the british press is just actually psychotic over the royal family. *Plus they're insanely racist.*



Do you mean the British press or the royal family here?


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2021)

I meant the british press, though it fits the royal family too of course.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2021)

I just read that a lot of the Hollywood celebs they invited to their wedding they didn't know, including Oprah.
Now that gets on my tits


----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)

Sarah_Woolley

@Sarah_Woolley
·
7m

There is no such thing as “a working royal.” Prince Charles is the ‘hardest working’ because he clocked up just 74.5 days of work in a year at £38,000 an hour. Most of that is waving and shaking hands.


----------



## Petcha (Feb 19, 2021)

Lolz at the latest, them being stripped of their royal titles by lizzie. And then 3 minutes later responding with a nasty little swipe at Queenie. They're actually more crass than the Beckhams and that takes some doing. And we're still paying for their security (i think). Surely, now, that can stop?


----------



## Petcha (Feb 19, 2021)

> *Harry and Meghan's patronages: What have the couple lost and what do they now have left?*
> The Duke and Duchess of Sussex have been stripped of the royal patronages given to them by the Queen, and Harry has lost his honorary military positions. What have they lost and what have they retained?
> PRINCE HARRY
> Former soldier Harry, who served on the frontline in Afghanistan, is no longer the Captain General of the Royal Marines, Honorary Air Force Commandant of the Royal Air Force Base Honington, or Honorary Commodore-in-Chief of the Royal Naval Commands' Small Ships and Diving.
> ...


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 19, 2021)

He shouldn't have the RFU patronage, it's hard enough to get Twickenham tickets as it is.


----------



## Petcha (Feb 19, 2021)

The most stupid thing is yes, they lost all those, but they're still the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, which is plastered all over their website and probably keyrings


----------



## agricola (Feb 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> The most stupid thing is yes, they lost all those, but they're still the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, which is plastered all over their website and probably keyrings



TBF as Dukedoms go, Sussex is not one of the better ones.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> The most stupid thing is yes, they lost all those, but they're still the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, which is plastered all over their website and probably keyrings


Why would they lose those? Plenty of other Dukes around who do fuck all.


----------



## gosub (Feb 19, 2021)

So other royals are to take over their duties.  Bet Prince Andrew has been waiting patiently by the phone all day


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm sure they'll survive


----------



## Sue (Feb 19, 2021)

gosub said:


> So other royals are to take over their duties.  Bet Prince Andrew has been waiting patiently by the phone all day





Argonia said:


> There is no such thing as “a working royal.” Prince Charles is the ‘hardest working’ because he clocked up just 74.5 days of work in a year at £38,000 an hour. Most of that is waving and shaking hands.



I'd be prepared to pitch in for a couple of afternoons a year, just to help out like. (At the going rate obvs.)


----------



## weltweit (Feb 20, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm sure they'll survive


I dare say being interviewed by Oprah Winfrey might bring in some pennies?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2021)

good to see they are doing well in their quest for financial independence. Its a real common touch we can all relate to


----------



## teqniq (Feb 24, 2021)

CWS again:


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I dare say being interviewed by Oprah Winfrey might bring in some pennies?



Perhaps Jerry Springer will return to do a one-off special of his show just for them. They’ve both got headline-worthy family disputes going on so it should be a blast.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 24, 2021)

gosub said:


> So other royals are to take over their duties.  Bet Prince Andrew has been waiting patiently by the phone all day



Probably just dialing for pizza


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> CWS again:
> 
> View attachment 255895



Who's that behind Piers?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who's that behind Piers?


Malone I think


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Malone I think


Ta, still none the wiser


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Ta, still none the wiser


Mail journalist. You are lucky she hasn't invaded your consciousness


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2021)

Ta, yes, just looking at original painting now, quality


----------



## teqniq (Feb 26, 2021)

and another...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Perhaps Jerry Springer will return to do a one-off special of his show just for them. They’ve both got headline-worthy family disputes going on so it should be a blast.


Jeremy Kyle would be better. 
"Harry, Charlie, didn't do very well on the polygraph, but I have here the results of the DNA test"


----------



## Petcha (Feb 26, 2021)

Good to see them still avoiding the glare of the media as Corden scoops Oprah with a tell all interview including Harry rapping to the Fresh Prince of Bel Air on prime time TV









						Prince Harry defends Netflix's The Crown in James Corden interview
					

Duke of Sussex says he is happier with series than news stories about Meghan or his family




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

I think Petcha has been groomed by the Daily Mail


----------



## Petcha (Feb 26, 2021)

That's on the Guardian. It's a different newspaper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

Petcha said:


> That's on the Guardian. It's a different newspaper.


Was not referring to the article


----------



## Petcha (Feb 26, 2021)

This is a thread to discuss Prince Harry and Meghan's relationship with the press, you're aware of this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This is a thread to discuss Prince Harry and Meghan's relationship with the press, you're aware of this?


Yes, I’m just enjoying you small minded judgmental curtain twitching


----------



## Petcha (Feb 26, 2021)

Then you really really need to get out more my friend


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Then you really really need to get out more my friend


Who doesn’t


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 3, 2021)

Meghan was accused of bullying during her time as a royal apparently. I’m gonna assume there will be dated emails to back this up?

Who needs Jeremy Kyle when you have these inbred cunts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2021)

Jesus. Fucking. Christ.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2021)

Shock jock cunts. Never heard of "Mike" Graham. Wiki says real name Archibald of Hampstead.
Talk Radio is a cesspit


----------



## TopCat (Mar 4, 2021)

When your enemies are fighting each other just sit back and laugh.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> When your enemies are fighting each other just sit back and laugh.


hmmm looks like successfully spreading racism, monarchism and nationalism to me, not laughing


----------



## TopCat (Mar 4, 2021)

ska invita said:


> hmmm looks like successfully spreading racism, monarchism and nationalism to me, not laughing


Both sides will be diminished by their actions. Fab.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2021)

Shouldn't we be claiming this one (harry? I can't tell them apart) is the true inheritor of the throne and that charles is an impostor?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 4, 2021)

Somebody else other than Phil the Greek called them that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2021)

For people who have given up public life it certainly seems like we're still hearing an awful lot from these two.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 5, 2021)

None of the terrestrial channels seem to be siding with them at the moment.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> For people who have given up public life it certainly seems like we're still hearing an awful lot from these two.



I think they said they'd given up public _service _(whatever you make of that), as opposed to giving up public life.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Jesus. Fucking. Christ.



Christ that is some horrible stuff there.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 5, 2021)

The Times seem to be doing hourly new articles on this rubbish. I've blocked Times posts on Facebook, because articles about this were so prevalent


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think they said they'd given up public _service _(whatever you make of that), as opposed to giving up public life.


they didnt event say that, they said there are many ways they can _continue to_ _serve_ lol

what theyve done is given up on the poisonous british establishment


----------



## IC3D (Mar 5, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I've blocked Times posts on Facebook


TheTimes are on FB?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> they didnt event say that, they said there are many ways they can _continue to_ _serve_ lol
> 
> what theyve done is given up on the poisonous british establishment



I obviously didn't give enough of a fuck to remember it properly. 

Seems clear that they don't want to ditch _all_ of the benefits of the poisonous British establishment, though.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2021)

its a particularly sick moment in british "society" when Harry can say "the medias hounding of us are giving us severe mental heath problems" plus "they hounded my mum to her death and afterwards did a lot of handwringing saying it would never happen again, but they keep doing it " - all of which infuriates the UK media to the point of running a relentless and very successful negative campaign against them for being traitors, with the great british public lapping it up



...this is why i think this episode has any interest. The british media are utter cunts, and very effective in controlling public attitudes, and its always shocking to see it being so effective at saying night is day, and day is night
doesnt matter if you're a gentile dogooder like Corbyn, they'll successfully convince the public you are evil scum
doesnt matter if everyone knows they killed your mum and are driving you into mental heath problems, they can still convince the majority of people that you deserve it


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 5, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> The Times seem to be doing hourly new articles on this rubbish. I've blocked Times posts on Facebook, because articles about this were so prevalent


Surprisingly, even the guy from the Mirror who does the round on the morning TV shows was ripping into them. Seems they don't have a friend left in the UK meedya nowadays.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2021)

_The media won't leave us alone_ says incredibly priveleged couple on worldwide television interview
Forgive me if my heart is inexplicably failing to break


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 5, 2021)

I love Gina Yashere- this is brilliant!








						Buckingham Palace bullying investigation ‘transparent and pathetic attempt’ to smear the Sussexes, says Gina Yashere
					

We spoke to the comedian Gina Yashere and royal commentator Peter Hunt.




					www.channel4.com


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

Royal family accused of ‘double standards’ for announcing investigation into Meghan but not Prince Andrew
					

Buckingham Palace has announced a probe into allegations of bullying made against Meghan by former members of staff




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> The royal family has been accused of practising “double standards” over its investigation into the bullying accusations against the Duchess of Sussex, with some comparing it to the palace’s handling of questions about Prince Andrew’s relationship with Jeffrey Epstein.



got a point there


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> _The media won't leave us alone_ says incredibly priveleged couple on worldwide television interview
> Forgive me if my heart is inexplicably failing to break



_The racist UK media won't leave us alone_ says incredibly privileged couple on a US television interview

whats heartbreaking is the state of the media in the UK - it makes what nominal democracy we have a farce


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> The Times seem to be doing hourly new articles on this rubbish. I've blocked Times posts on Facebook, because articles about this were so prevalent



Guardian likewise. It's just the same photo of the pair of them looking sad in front of Oprah but they change the headline each time as jibes and digs ping-pong back and forth between team Brenda, team Markle and team The Poor Bastards Who Work as Servants For These Odious Lizards.


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its a particularly sick moment in british "society" when Harry can say "the medias hounding of us are giving us severe mental heath problems" plus "they hounded my mum to her death and afterwards did a lot of handwringing saying it would never happen again, but they keep doing it " - all of which infuriates the UK media to the point of running a relentless and very successful negative campaign against them for being traitors, with the great british public lapping it up
> View attachment 257376
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a bit more complicated than that: this poll shows that 38% of the public side with the Royal Family - but currently 63% are in favour of a continued monarchy. Plus simple positive/negative polling of H&M doesn't look into why people have negative views of them - I'd have given them a black mark if I'd been polled, but it's nothing to do with the current furore - look elsewhere on this thread for plenty of people with negative views of both H&M and the royal family. 

All out war like this actually has the capacity to damage the royal family I think. That said, all the polls still currently point to us being a nation of bootlickers.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> Plus simple positive/negative polling of H&M doesn't look into why people have negative views of them - I'd have given them a black mark if I'd been polled, but it's nothing to do with the current furore - look elsewhere on this thread for plenty of people with negative views of both H&M and the royal family.


but theres a massive fall of in public sentiment in last two years - when the media assault went ballistic against them

if the media ran wall to wall sympathetic stories about "poor harry and megan, they're being hounded out by the racist royals" i expect that sentiment wouldn't have fallen
the public drastically changed their opinions in last two years directly in sync with the negative press stories and narrative framing


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks to me like the Monarchy doesnt like someone pointing out how fucking sick they all are.

Fair fucks to the two of them for getting out of that pathetic incestuous hellish family. 

British "subjects" need to cop on...they keep adoring a shower of cunts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think it's a bit more complicated than that: this poll shows that 38% of the public side with the Royal Family - but currently 63% are in favour of a continued monarchy. Plus simple positive/negative polling of H&M doesn't look into why people have negative views of them - I'd have given them a black mark if I'd been polled, but it's nothing to do with the current furore - look elsewhere on this thread for plenty of people with negative views of both H&M and the royal family.
> 
> All out war like this actually has the capacity to damage the royal family I think. That said, all the polls still currently point to us being a nation of bootlickers.
> 
> View attachment 257395


Why is Remain and Leave included here?


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Why is Remain and Leave included here?


it's just one of the demographics YouGov (and I imagine all UK polling companies) use now


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's just one of the demographics YouGov (and I imagine all UK polling companies) use now




Why does it also have a tag ar the bottom saying "What The World Thinks"....
🤔


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's just one of the demographics YouGov (and I imagine all UK polling companies) use now


Aye, it's just I know it's been the overriding political story the last few years but is it any more weighty a "side" than any other?


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Aye, it's just I know it's been the overriding political story the last few years but is it any more weighty a "side" than any other?


lots of people think so, and I think for now it does have it's uses


----------



## strung out (Mar 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Aye, it's just I know it's been the overriding political story the last few years but is it any more weighty a "side" than any other?


It certainly tells another demographic story than just splitting it by political party. It'll fade over the next few years I'm sure.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I love Gina Yashere- this is brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting comments from Peter Hunt too, adding a lot of background which really bolstered Gina Yashere’s arguments while stopping just short of openly backing her conclusion.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2021)

Almost like he does this for effect.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 5, 2021)

This is a fight in which I truly have no dog. Whilst I am a firm believer in the importance of a strong and supportive family, The sight of members of one of the most privileged (if not the most privileged) famiiles on earth apparently squabbling over a matter of "he said, she said" really does bore the pants off me.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> _The media won't leave us alone_ says incredibly priveleged couple on worldwide television interview
> Forgive me if my heart is inexplicably failing to break


As Frankie Boyle says, it's hard to muster sympathy for someone whose nan wears a large part of the wealth of South India as a hat


----------



## D'wards (Mar 5, 2021)

If they wanted less press intrusion then they have royally (pun intended) fucked this right up.
They have provided enough grist for the mill for years to come and at least a whole series of The Crown.

If they truly wanted a quiet life, which is of course bollocks, they should have kept their head down, weathered the storm, and the media would have forgotten about them in time a la Edward and Sophie.


----------



## Sue (Mar 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 257410
> Almost like he does this for effect.


We know who to blame when princes go off piste -- evil American women, obvs.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> We know who to blame when princes go off piste -- evil American women, obvs.


That's "...our Princes..."


----------



## kabbes (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's just one of the demographics YouGov (and I imagine all UK polling companies) use now


What is it even referring to at this point?  What people voted for five years ago?  What they would vote for in a repeat referendum?  Some nebulous concept of what tribe you’re in?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 5, 2021)

I know Oprah is going to be making millions from syndicating this interview, what I want to know is how much H&M are making from it?


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 6, 2021)

This is an odd one for me.  

Like most of us on here, I really don't give a shit about any of the royal bastards.

But I was watching the BBC news one morning this week, and the establishment media were lining up to slag H&M off ("how could they do this, when the Duke is in hospital fighting for his life, and THE QUEEN is at home _PRAYING FOR HIM_."

and all of a sudden I was, like, yeah, go Harry and Meghan.  

This household has always been pro Meghan.  One of my proudest moments was my daughter explaining to my Daily Mail reading mother just how f'king  racist she was being decrying Meghan.  

But, ultimately, yeah, hang the lot of them from lampposts.    Except possibly Harry and Meghan as long as they stay in the US.  That's enough punishment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 6, 2021)

Real omerta shit going on.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Real omerta shit going on.



It really is a pile on, isn't it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> We know who to blame when princes go off piste -- evil American women, obvs.



And American children, poor sweaty pizza peado didn’t stand a chance


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> What is it even referring to at this point?  What people voted for five years ago?  What they would vote for in a repeat referendum?  Some nebulous concept of what tribe you’re in?


They still regularly poll whether you support or oppose Britain's exit from the EU, so I suppose its whatever the respondents last indicated on that.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2021)

you know this is all smoke and mirrors?


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I know Oprah is going to be making millions from syndicating this interview, what I want to know is how much H&M are making from it?


Why?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2021)

why do you care?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2021)

killer b said:


> They still regularly poll whether you support or oppose Britain's exit from the EU, so I suppose its whatever the respondents last indicated on that.


Personally, I no longer have an answer to that question.  It’s like asking me if I support or oppose Britain joining the Second World War.  It’s happened, it’s not something that needs deciding any more.  And I suspect that everybody answering the question has their own interpretation of what it means, making the whole thing rather meaningless at this point.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2021)

as long as you keep talknig about it, you will forever emaciated in your shitty class system. KILL THE FUCKERS. The french had the right idea. They are my favourite royal family.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2021)

ignore me. just dancin with manson this morning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Personally, I no longer have an answer to that question.  It’s like asking me if I support or oppose Britain joining the Second World War.  It’s happened, it’s not something that needs deciding any more.  And I suspect that everybody answering the question has their own interpretation of what it means, making the whole thing rather meaningless at this point.


This is what I was getting at but failing to articulate properly.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 6, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> as long as you keep talknig about it, you will forever emaciated in your shitty class system. KILL THE FUCKERS. The french had the right idea. They are my favourite royal family.



While I fully support guillotining aristocrats, France still seems to be an extremely unequal society dominated by a group of wealthy elites.


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Personally, I no longer have an answer to that question.  It’s like asking me if I support or oppose Britain joining the Second World War.  It’s happened, it’s not something that needs deciding any more.  And I suspect that everybody answering the question has their own interpretation of what it means, making the whole thing rather meaningless at this point.


Sure me neither, and I guess it is increasingly irrelevant - very recently though the side you supported in the brexit referendum was polling as a stronger political alegiance than party alegiance. I'd imagine it probably still does, even if it's increasingly drifting away from anything real. That said, I'm not sure how anchored in reality much of it was in the first place.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sure me neither, and I guess it is increasingly irrelevant - very recently though the side you supported in the brexit referendum was polling as a stronger political alegiance than party alegiance. I'd imagine it probably still does, even if it's increasingly drifting away from anything real. That said, I'm not sure how anchored in reality much of it was in the first place.


In that case, if that's how you feel, I'd stop wasting my time trying to defend its inclusion as a cross-break if I were you.  Doesn't mean you have to attack it either, but let YouGov fight their own fight if they think it's helpful.


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> In that case, if that's how you feel, I'd stop wasting my time trying to defend its inclusion as a cross-break if I were you.  Doesn't mean you have to attack it either, but let YouGov fight their own fight if they think it's helpful.


I didn't realise I was defending it tbh, I thought we were just talking


----------



## andysays (Mar 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> they didnt event say that, they said there are many ways they can _continue to_ _serve_ lol
> 
> what theyve done is *given up on the poisonous british establishment*


They certainly didn't say that, did they?

Here's the latest though

Meghan: 'It's liberating... to be able to speak for yourself'

Whatever we think of the British Royal family (ETA and the British media), this sort of language strikes me as hyperbolic and really quite self-centred. She's hardly been in the same position as that Princess from Dubai, has she...


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't like any of them


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> They certainly didn't say that, did they?
> 
> Here's the latest though
> 
> ...


im bored of this now


----------



## andysays (Mar 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> im bored of this now


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

Yep, although I'm thinking of adopting the approach "disgusting what the royal family and media have done to them, shows what they're _really _like".


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 6, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> While I fully support guillotining aristocrats, France still seems to be an extremely unequal society dominated by a group of wealthy elites.


yeah, need to keep them all in check. cant just stop with the royals, have to get their enablers too.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2021)

killer b said:


> Why?


because it speaks to motive! 


Boris Sprinkler said:


> why do you care?


Because I am interested, I don't care though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> View attachment 257523


Who’s that? Al Pacino?


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

weltweit said:


> because it speaks to motive!


Didn't they just sign some Netflix deal for hundreds of millions of dollars? I'm sure they got a fair whack for the Oprah interview but I'd be surprised if that was the primary motivation - they already have more money than you could spend in a lifetime


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 6, 2021)

killer b said:


> Didn't they just sign some Netflix deal for hundreds of millions of dollars? I'm sure they got a fair whack for the Oprah interview but I'd be surprised if that was the primary motivation - they already have more money than you could spend in a lifetime


It's been publicly stated they're getting nothing for the Oprah interview


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It's been publicly stated they're getting nothing for the Oprah interview


There we go then


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s good the Andrew lack of probe is in the mix now.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 6, 2021)

Happy Happy joy joy:









						Mail On Sunday HUMILIATED
					

In the days when the legendarily foul mouthed Paul Dacre edited the Daily Mail , holding the inmates of the Northcliffe House bunker in his ...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com
				












						Mail on Sunday must publish front page statement of Meghan copyright win
					

A judge orders the Mail on Sunday to publish a statement about the Duchess of Sussex copyright victory.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

Also good is the comparison between the media coverage of _why is she always touching her bump is there something wrong with her? _against the other royal's _aww isn't that sweet she's always touching her bump. _Have had a bit of a search but can't find it - probably earlier on the thread somewhere.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Happy Happy joy joy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame it only seems to be for copyright infringement though


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2021)

One of my many issues with the all-powerful printed press in this country and the laughably toothless Press Complaints Commission is how on the rare occasion when a newspaper is forced by the Courts to apologise for a wrongdoing, they are allowed to bury it on page 9 of the paper and offer a pitiful half-apology in tiny font of no more than a paragraph.

Fuck the fucking cunts. I might buy a copy of the MoS when the front page apology appears and have it framed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> One of my many issues with the all-powerful printed press in this country and the laughably toothless Press Complaints Commission is how on the rare occasion when a newspaper is forced by the Courts to apologise for a wrongdoing, they are allowed to bury it on page 9 of the paper and offer a pitiful half-apology in tiny font of no more than a paragraph.
> 
> Fuck the fucking cunts. I might buy a copy of the MoS when the front page apology appears and have it framed.


Don’t, just nick one instead


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Also good is the comparison between the media coverage of _why is she always touching her bump is there something wrong with her? _against the other royal's _aww isn't that sweet she's always touching her bump. _Have had a bit of a search but can't find it - probably earlier on the thread somewhere.




Different thread, but same scumbags... https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...ed-with-the-royal-family.373875/post-16994220


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

ta


----------



## teqniq (Mar 6, 2021)

@T&P Better to screenshot it and then print it yourself rather than give the fuckers your money.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> One of my many issues with the all-powerful printed press in this country and the laughably toothless Press Complaints Commission is how on the rare occasion when a newspaper is forced by the Courts to apologise for a wrongdoing, they are allowed to bury it on page 9 of the paper and offer a pitiful half-apology in tiny font of no more than a paragraph.
> 
> Fuck the fucking cunts. I might buy a copy of the MoS when the front page apology appears and have it framed.



i vaguely remember hearing that there was a new ruling about such things that forced, in certain situations, a front page "correction" - that was a few years back but i haven't seen any cases of it till this Sunday - anyone remember more?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i vaguely remember hearing that there was a new ruling about such things that forced, in certain situations, a front page "correction" - that was a few years back but i haven't seen any cases of it till this Sunday - anyone remember more?


The Sun had to apologise to Elton John for libelling him. And I think they had to apologise for Hillsborough


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sun had to apologise to Elton John for libelling him. And I think they had to apologise for Hillsborough


They should have a straightener; both sides, on Netflix.


----------



## xenon (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Also good is the comparison between the media coverage of _why is she always touching her bump is there something wrong with her? _against the other royal's _aww isn't that sweet she's always touching her bump. _Have had a bit of a search but can't find it - probably earlier on the thread somewhere.











						Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
					

Over the years, Meghan has been shamed for the same things for which her sister-in-law, Kate, has been praised.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2021)

xenon said:


> Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
> 
> 
> Over the years, Meghan has been shamed for the same things for which her sister-in-law, Kate, has been praised.
> ...



Evil avocado fiend is my favourite.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

Trying to poison that poor young girl with evil flowers is up there too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2021)

In case anyone is going to watch the Oprah interview, you may need...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd have thought readers of the Star would need vomit bags every morning.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> In case anyone is going to watch the Oprah interview, you may need...
> 
> View attachment 257647


Jolly useful for any occasion that a RF personage appears on our screens, tbf.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

Warwick Hunt


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Harry:
"I was trapped but I didn’t know I was trapped.”

Oprah asks how exactly he was trapped.

“Trapped within the system, like the rest of my family are. My father, my brother they are trapped,” he says.









						Duke of Sussex says racism was 'large part' of reason why he and Meghan left UK – as it happened
					

Duke of Sussex says racism was ‘large part of’ decision for couple to leave UK in new clip from interview with Oprah Winfrey




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2021)

The Queen will have to live for another decade now just, to get the train back on the rails.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'd have thought readers of the Star would need vomit bags every morning.


I'd have thought readers of 'The Star' would need help tying their shoe laces in the morning.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2021)

It’s great watching Piers Morgan fuming about it on GMB, he’s such a cunt.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> It’s great watching Piers Morgan fuming about it on GMB, he’s such a cunt.


Will tune in now.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2021)

Morgan completely torn a new one by Dr Shola Mos-shogbamimu


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

But it was a trap


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ve just read an article on what they said. Fair play to them to be honest. I wish them the best of luck. Can totally imagine why Harry would want to get his wife and kid(s) away from that toxic shit (royals & tabloids). I think we all still remember that little kid walking behind his mother’s coffin. I hope they have a good life in America. Wills, Kate and the children are enough to perpetuate the firm.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Morgan completely torn a new one by Dr Shola Mos-shogbamimu



TBF, in some ways she came across as a female version of him. Both bellowing at each other to the point where you couldn't actually make anything out. Susanna Reid looked like she was considering taking her own life. I don't know she does it.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

This thing about how dark Archie's skin would be - pretty clearly that was Phil. It's exactly the sort of shit has form for. Good on them for calling the old bastard out on it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2021)

Does this strengthen the monarchy or weaken it? I think firmly it’s the latter.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Evil avocado fiend is my favourite.
> 
> View attachment 257572



Even a stopped clock.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Does this strengthen the monarchy or weaken it? I think firmly it’s the latter.



Meh. Let's face it, a healthy 75% of people who like the queen are probably racist themselves.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It's been publicly stated they're getting nothing for the Oprah interview



Except their faces plastered all over every news outlet for days on end.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone know how the Mail, Express and others are reporting it? I'd rather not actually look - is there anywhere with screenshots of their front pages?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Harry and Meghan stated basically that the royal family are racist. 

"The Duchess of Sussex accused the royal family on Sunday night of fostering an atmosphere of racial hostility so intense that she came close to suicide while pregnant with her first child."








						'I didn't want to be alive any more': Harry and Meghan describe racism and royal animosity in Oprah interview
					

Extraordinary exchange paints picture of rift with family as couple say royals questioned how dark Archie’s skin would be




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it too late to add Harry to my Celebrity Death List for 2021?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

*Meghan said that Harry was asked by the family how dark Archie’s skin might be.* Oprah asked Meghan why they didn’t want to make Archie a prince. In the months leading up to Archie’s birth, there were not only conversations about how he would not be given a title, and there would not be security, but also about how dark her baby’s skin might be and “what that would mean or look like”, says Meghan. The conversation was had between Harry and a member or members of his family. It was relayed to her by Harry. Neither Meghan nor Harry would say whom the conversation was with.









						Duke of Sussex says racism was 'large part' of reason why he and Meghan left UK – as it happened
					

Duke of Sussex says racism was ‘large part of’ decision for couple to leave UK in new clip from interview with Oprah Winfrey




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This thing about how dark Archie's skin would be - pretty clearly that was Phil. It's exactly the sort of shit has form for. Good on them for calling the old bastard out on it.



I wouldn't be surprised if his question had involved archaic terms including "octoroon."


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Anyone know how the Mail, Express and others are reporting it? I'd rather not actually look - is there anywhere with screenshots of their front pages?


Tomorrow's Papers Today - UK Front Pages - Latest Newspaper Headlines.  
Not sure why I'm bothering to read this thread... I certainly won't be watching that interview tonight


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

They don't seem to mention the accusations of racism, just go with insults, now there's a surprise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Wills, Kate and the children are enough to perpetuate the firm.


The monarchy is archaic, unhealthy and perpetuates values of inequality, racism and reaction.  It doesn’t deserve to be perpetuated.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The monarchy is archaic, unhealthy and perpetuates values of inequality, racism and reaction.  It doesn’t deserve to be perpetuated.


All that is true but I quite like having a monarchy and I’d be sad to see them go. It would be a bit of our identity lost, and a further boring homogenisation towards global coffee shop interior design.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The monarchy is archaic, unhealthy and perpetuates values of inequality, racism and reaction.  It doesn’t deserve to be perpetuated.


Mind you, that was true back in 1066.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> All that is true but I quite like having a monarchy and I’d be sad to see them go. It would be a bit of our identity lost, and a further boring homogenisation towards global coffee shop interior design.


Oh to be able to go into a coffee shop.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They don't seem to mention the accusations of racism, just go with insults, now there's a surprise.



The interview wasn't screened until 1am GMT, which in the US was 8pm PT/ET and 7pm CT, so too late for the juicy bits to make today's papers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> All that is true but I quite like having a monarchy and I’d be sad to see them go. It would be a bit of our identity lost, and a further boring homogenisation towards global coffee shop interior design.


It’s not part of my identity.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s not part of my identity.


I'm sorry danny, but 'servile bootlicker' is an intrinsic part of the british national identity. You can't escape it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s not part of my identity.


Nor mine.


----------



## thismoment (Mar 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Morgan completely torn a new one by Dr Shola Mos-shogbamimu



Just tuned in to Trisha Goddard telling him off in the politest way. Where all the guests telling him off?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The interview wasn't screened until 1am GMT, which in the US was 8pm PT/ET and 7pm CT, so too late for the juicy bits to make today's papers.


Ah ok - I was going from the on-line versions of Guardian and Independent, which report the racism accusations.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm sorry danny, but 'servile bootlicker' is an intrinsic part of the british national identity. You can't escape it.


Can too.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s not part of my identity.


It is. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> It is. Whether you like it or not.


🤣 Sorry Edie, that’s nonsense.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

I dunno. The woke mob shouldn't be allowed to erase this island's history. 

We've a proud tradition of lobbing rotten fruit at the royals.

We even killed a king once.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2021)

It’s a continual surprise and embarrassment to discover there are people out there that actually invest a piece of their personal pride in any part of the monarchy.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

open it a bit wider, you can fit the heel in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> All that is true but I quite like having a monarchy and I’d be sad to see them go. It would be a bit of our identity lost, and a further boring homogenisation towards global coffee shop interior design.


Don't think of it as identity lost but another step towards a fair society. The RF would no longer intervene with government to get proposed laws affecting them changed as they wished.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s a continual surprise and embarrassment to discover there are people out there that actually invest a piece of their personal pride in any part of the monarchy.



What not even this part of the monarchy?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> What not even this part of the monarchy?


The severed head, specifically, of Charles 1? Ok, I’ll let you have that.  You can’t have any other head until it is similarly separated, though.  Statistically speaking, the proportion of monarch heads that have been separated is effectively nil.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Ah ok - I was going from the on-line versions of Guardian and Independent, which report the racism accusations.



The online versions of the Mail, Express & other tabloids are certainly reporting the racism element, not sure how, as I am not clicking on them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Royal lackey Anna Pasternak kicking off on the BBC


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2021)

I dunno if it's true that the clip keeps being deleted but it's worth a watch anyway:


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't think of it as identity lost but another step towards a fair society.



A lot of other countries manage to have a monarchy - and in the cases of Australia, NZ, Canada, Jamaica, Papua New Guinea, etc., the same monarchy - without it playing a central role in the national identity.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I dunno if it's true that the clip keeps being deleted but it's worth a watch anyway:






Numbers said:


> It’s great watching Piers Morgan fuming about it on GMB, he’s such a cunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

A lesson for us all:

Meghan Markle: “At my old job there was a union that would protect me”.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Jesus, she didn't hold back did she! And apparently there's more coming out later tonight.

The bleating about Charles cutting off their state benefits and state funded security and being forced to rely on Diana's millions to buy their multi-million pound mansion in LA, my heart doesn't exactly bleed. I personally never saw any racist coverage but if she felt it, then that's unacceptable.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You can’t have any other head until it is similarly separated, though.  Statistically speaking, the proportion of monarch heads that have been separated is effectively nil.



Jane, Mary and Charles. All beheaded. 7.3% of monarchs since 1066. That's not bad going.

Another 12.2% murdered in other ways.

Getting close to 1 in 5 monarchs since 1066 getting whacked. 

Stop trying to erase a history we should be proud of!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Mum gets cut off from state benefits. Maybe she should go through the formal appeal process. Plenty of others could advise on what this entails 

/cynic


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

The whole thing is grubby tho’. Upper class Kyle


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Jesus, she didn't hold back did she! And apparently there's more coming out later tonight.
> 
> The bleating about Charles cutting off their state benefits and state funded security and being forced to rely on Diana's millions to buy their multi-million pound mansion in LA, my heart doesn't exactly bleed.* I personally never saw any racist coverage but if she felt it, then that's unacceptable.*


Yes you did


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Charles Mountbatten is _so_ going to get Harry Hewitt killed, isn't he?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> A lesson for us all:
> 
> Meghan Markle: “At my old job there was a union that would protect me”.


Well she should have joined a union then, shouldn't she?

ETA Perhaps the National Union of Mineworkers would have her. They're a bit low on members these days.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, but it's amusing to watch the parasitic cunts tear into each other. Ironically probably their best PR vehicle is the Crown, the very thing they've railed against. I assume that's the only reason this couple attract any attention over there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> Charles Mountbatten is _so_ going to get Harry Hewitt killed, isn't he?


 
diana was easy to take out, Harry might be a bit more difficult as he has fighting skillz


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Let's not forget that Elizabeth and Phillip come from a family environment that might be a teeny bit racist


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> It is. Whether you like it or not.


I think what’s happening is that you’ve confused the history of these islands (of which monarchy is undoubtedly a part) with individual identity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> Charles Mountbatten is _so_ going to get Harry Hewitt killed, isn't he?


whoa there. Orang utan recently pointed out that harry inherited his ginger from his uncle Charles Spencer. The difficulty with Hewitt is chronology. No such difficulty exists in congress between Charles s and Diana


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> whoa there. Orang utan recently pointed out that harry inherited his ginger from his uncle Charles Spencer. The difficulty with Hewitt is chronology. No such difficulty exists in congress between Charles s and Diana


Actually, you need both parents to have the gene


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I dunno if it's true that the clip keeps being deleted but it's worth a watch anyway:





Someone needs to drag Piers Morgan away from all civilisation and throw him down a well. 

What a complete idiot/fucking arsehole/ racist/ ignorant/ waste of space he is.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I think what’s happening is that you’ve confused the history of these islands (of which monarchy is undoubtedly a part) with individual identity.


Aren’t the two inextricably linked to some degree? No man is an island.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This thing about how dark Archie's skin would be - pretty clearly that was Phil.


It's by absolutely no means clear. 

If you think Philip's the only racist in that family you've got a surprise in store.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 8, 2021)

I think the most amazing thing this whole charade has revealed is that there is an HR department for these clowns. I really hope they have to deal with lots of really petty shite like Meghan keeps using the wrong toilets or Charles is always using the queens favourite mug and eating all her biscuits.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It's by absolutely no means clear.
> 
> If you think Philip's the only racist in that family you've got a surprise in store.



My own guess would be Charles.

...but it could've been any, or indeed all, of them.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> Let's not forget that Elizabeth and Phillip come from a family environment that might be a teeny bit racist


And lest we forget, Harry himself thought it was a good idea to dress up as a Nazi for a party a few years ago.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Aren’t the two inextricably linked to some degree? No man is an island.


Well, yes, everything is connected. We are all part of the whirling molecules of the universe.  But I’m struggling to understand how the history of the monarchy is part of my identity. Unless you understand identity in a different way to me.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I think what’s happening is that you’ve confused the history of these islands (of which monarchy is undoubtedly a part) with individual identity.


Yes, and by definition, identifying with the monarchy is to identify with the state that they head, embody, personalise, stand for and distract from.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> A lesson for us all:
> 
> Meghan Markle: “At my old job there was a union that would protect me”.



She actually said that?? 

I'd issue a qualified/limited   for her doing so if so, but they all remain wrong, ultra-rich parasites, whatever ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Not sure why I'm bothering to read this thread... *I certainly won't be watching that interview tonight*



Spot on. I actually feel a but bad for checking this thread ....


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Just leaving this here...









						Nepalese royal massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2021)

This needs a jeremy kyle special


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s a continual surprise and embarrassment to discover there are people out there that actually invest a piece of their personal pride in any part of the monarchy.


Whatever you do, DO NOT put on Talk Radio this morning


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2021)

When people say no to things they're not supposed to refuse, we all draw power from it. Fair play to them


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> Just leaving this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The equivalent here would be Prince Charles shooting the place up wouldn't it? 

That guy did get to be king for three days I guess which might be better than Charles ever manages. Albeit he was in a coma for the duration.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> She actually said that??
> 
> I'd issue a qualified/limited   for her doing so if so, but they all remain wrong, ultra-rich parasites, whatever ....


The actors union in America is 'cool' for the current generation in a way our unions / other unions aren't FWIW


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT put on Talk Radio this morning



Oh my!  I've never listened before. Is it real?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2021)

Talk radio was always off on one even before the culture war bollocks started in earnest, I bet its a charnel house of chat now.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> Jane, Mary and Charles. All beheaded. 7.3% of monarchs since 1066. That's not bad going.
> 
> Another 12.2% murdered in other ways.
> 
> ...


Mostly by each other though, the Scots used to be really good at it though.
When Mrs Q and I visited Stirling Castle a few years back they had this big display about Scottish Kings. It wasn't a job where you got to look forward to old age.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, DO NOT put on Talk Radio this morning





chilango said:


> *I've never listened before*. Is it real?





I never have either, and I'm *very* happy to continue not to!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT put on Talk Radio this morning



That's good advice for any day TBH, it's just a toy for Murdoch.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

why would you put talk radio on?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

I was just wondering what it must do to peoples' heads to listen to that sort of shit _and enjoy it_ 

Like scratching a scab.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> why would you put talk radio on?


To listen to non-U75 dickheads. Makes a change occasionally.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> why would you put talk radio on?



I'm asking myself that right now...yet I can't turn it off.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> why would you put talk radio on?


It’s like a portal to another place where people have different opinions to you


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are. You can’t make accusations of racism against a person then not name them. Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?

I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire

And Harry needs to grow a pair


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> It’s like a portal to another place where people have different opinions to you


like a portal to a pub full of cunts.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2021)

I think Brenda and Charles and that should strike back.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

chilango said:


> I'm asking myself that right now...yet I can't turn it off.


 Infuriating isn't it?

I stick it on in the car occasionally when there's something going on to rile-up the loons.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are. You can’t make accusations of racism against a person then not name them. Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?
> 
> I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire
> 
> And Harry needs to grow a pair


Charles has never worked. None of them have. Taxes pay for everything they cannot afford via theft.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are. You can’t make accusations of racism against a person then not name them. Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?
> 
> I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire
> 
> And Harry needs to grow a pair


You think they desire obscurity?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are. You can’t make accusations of racism against a person then not name them. Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?
> 
> I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire
> 
> And Harry needs to grow a pair



Oh hello.

Goodbye.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are.



Prince Louis, Princess Charlotte & Prince George and their parents would disagree.


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I dunno if it's true that the clip keeps being deleted but it's worth a watch anyway:






Typical leftist rant. You will listen to me or you’re racist


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Prince Louis, Princess Charlotte & Prince George and their parents would disagree.



They are in line to the throne


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> They are in line to the throne



So is Archie.... albeit 12th or something  .


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Mostly by each other though, the Scots used to be really good at it though.
> When Mrs Q and I visited Stirling Castle a few years back they had this big display about Scottish Kings. It wasn't a job where you got to look forward to old age.


The Sopranos of their day.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> They are in line to the throne



The French had better lines for their monarchy and baskets. Lots of baskets.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Her son isn’t entitled to a title. None of the Queen’s great grandchildren are. You can’t make accusations of racism against a person then not name them. Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?
> 
> I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire
> 
> And Harry needs to grow a pair




THEIR son you mean. 
He's Harry's too.
And if you watched ir read the reports you would see that it was Harry who was at the receiving end of the conversation about skin colour. 
Which is racist. They didnt name the person because they said it would be very damaging to them. But its clear that they have lots of time for Queenie and not a lot for Chuck. 
My money's on Chucky being the one to have had that conversation with Harry. 


Is Monners short for Monarchy loving arsehole ?


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 8, 2021)

If Andrew's kids are titled then Harry's should be. And Andrew's are. I don't want to take an interest in these parasitic fuckers but they are clearly racist hypocritical parasitic fuckers.

I also don't think that the comment came from Phillip. Why isn't he speaking to his brother?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Why should Charles financially support Harry and his family? The police make decisions about Royal security, and why does Archie need Royal protection when he’s with his parents, who did have Royal security? Seeing as Harry was concerned about his mother’s treatment, did he not warn her about what might happen? If the UK hated her so much why did millions watch on TV?



These questions, and many others, will be answered in the next episode of ... Soap!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Is Monners short for Monarchy loving arsehole ?



Thought it was D4 for manners


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> I hope after this ridiculous interview is aired, they fade into the obscurity they desire


I hope this interview causes a full and frank reappraisal of the institution of monarchy. I hope the monarchy dies with the Queen.

If there is also a decent discussion of racism and mental health issues, that’s to be welcomed too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> These questions, and many others, will be answered in the next episode of ... Soap!



Next episode up & coming.



> Prince Andrew could face allegations of bullying after a probe into Meghan Markle's behaviour "opened a can of worms", it is claimed.
> 
> Royal aides reportedly believe that staff left "crying in the corridors" by the Duke of York could mount pressure for an investigation into Andrew's conduct.
> 
> ...











						Prince Andrew 'could be dragged into bullying row' after Meghan claims
					

Royal aides reportedly believe that staff left "crying in the corridors" by the Duke of York could mount pressure for an investigation into Andrew's conduct after a probe was launched into Meghan's behaviour




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2021)

Actually thinking about it yeah I suppose they are part of my identity, the same way all systems of power I opperate under are whether I want them to be or not. I want the monarchy gone but agree it'd be a bit scary if it happened, same way it was scary when my shithead ex moved out.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> THEIR son you mean.
> He's Harry's too.
> And if you watched ir read the reports you would see that it was Harry who was at the receiving end of the conversation about skin colour.
> Which is racist. They didnt name the person because they said it would be very damaging to them. But its clear that they have lots of time for Queenie and not a lot for Chuck.
> ...



Saying they support and love the Queen but despise the Firm is a bit weird. She _is_ the firm. At best a clumsy attempt to cover their ass, probably the only caveat Haz got to insert into this whole tawdry affair.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Saying they support and love the Queen but despise the Firm is a bit weird. She _is_ the firm. At best a clumsy attempt to cover their ass, probably the only caveat Haz got to insert into this whole tawdry affair.



Maybe the queen is nice to them, they don't have to be lying or arse covering.
Haz = Harry?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Saying they support and love the Queen but despise the Firm is a bit weird. She _is_ the firm. At best a clumsy attempt to cover their ass, probably the only caveat Haz got to insert into this whole tawdry affair.



I didnt say that . I said they had plenty time for her in the interview.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Maybe the queen is nice to them, they don't have to be lying or arse covering.
> Haz = Harry?



Yes, according to the highly staged James Corden pre-interview with Haz where they 'spontaneously' facetimed a perfectly coiffed but surprised Meg (it was on Gogglebox). I think the general consensus on there was grab the sick bags.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> They are in line to the throne


 They are certainly in line for something


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yes, according to the highly staged James Corden pre-interview with Haz where they 'spontaneously' facetimed a perfectly coiffed but surprised Meg (it was on Gogglebox). I think the general consensus on there was grab the sick bags.


So you are suggesting that the comment about how nice the queen to them is somehow the only thing Harry got to say or have an input in? I haven't seen the interview however that suggestion seems like more painting MM as a bewitching manipulator who has orchestrated the whole thing.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't really think the Royal Family are part of my identity. I was thinking of another way to describe the relationship, perhaps a  livelong point of reference due to the huge media coverage and arguments with people I've had but not really that tbh. Was going to say perhaps the Royal have been lifelong background white noise but having said that I made a lot of effort to go to Boulogne on the day of the Queen's Jubilee with some mates in 1977 as a symbolic gesture of not being in the UK on that day which was livened up by us getting into a fight with a group of drunk off duty police and being detained at Dover. Also spent a lot of effort to avoid seeing any of Diana's funeral by going to an Irish pub to watch the Republic in the afternoon,  spent the early evening in pubs that had no TV, and went to a club.
Some people though do have them as part of their identity mainly on a soap opera like basis  rather than as an endorsement of the state etc. I was at a conference once trying to flirt a bit with this woman from  Hatfield , trained aromatherapist apparently, which abruptly ended when for whatever reason she confided in me after a few gin and tonic that she 'lived her life through Diana's eyes'. Having weighed the situation up forensically I made my excuses and left.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

According to the interview, it was Harry who had to listen to the racist conversation with someone in the royal family


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

"Obsolete items whose cultural relevance persists"


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyway, I had hoped for something in the interview that might be a serious blow to the monarchy, but 'a senior royal is racist' and 'the royal household are bastards' probably isn't it. Ah well.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

As regards identity?

Apart from the monarchy fucking over Ireland and leaving it in a mess...and the impact that had on my family for generations  .. ...
Maybe they have had an impact on my identity. But not a positive one.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

I was trying to find this in other tab but had that open ^ and seemed appropriate too.

As for these maggots...








						Royal commentators hoaxed into critique of Meghan interview before seeing it
					

YouTuber pranksters tricked experts into being filmed reviewing Oprah Winfrey special with the Sussexes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2021)

I haven't seen clips of the interview and don't think I'll be watching tonight but from what I've read it just confirms that the monarchy is an outdated and archaic institution that should be at best allowed to quietly fade away.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> The bleating about Charles cutting off their state benefits and state funded security and being forced to rely on Diana's millions to buy their multi-million pound mansion in LA, my heart doesn't exactly bleed.


That's precisely why I couldn't give a toss about them, or the rest of the royal parasites.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't seen clips of the interview and don't think I'll be watching tonight but from what I've read it just confirms that the monarchy is an outdated and archaic institution that should be at best allowed to quietly fade away.



Yes. That's my take too. I think they have confirmed what many thinking people knew already. 
It's time for ...revolution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Bring forth the guillotine


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't seen clips of the interview and don't think I'll be watching tonight but from what I've read it just confirms that the monarchy is an outdated and archaic institution that should be at best allowed to quietly fade away.


The problem is they don't fade away


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The problem is they don't fade away


Better to be burnt out


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast
> 
> View attachment 257849


You've never heard of prince edward? How lucky you are


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Better to be burnt out


Like in fistful of dollars


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Aren’t the two inextricably linked to some degree? No man is an island.



Barry Island?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2021)

In the top 100 are several members of the Norwegian monarchy.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

According to Some People on the Internet, Princess Diana is speaking through Harry & Meghan's little lad 




			
				newspaper's report said:
			
		

> In last night's interview, it was also revealed that the youngster tells everyone to 'drive safe' whenever they leave the house.
> 
> Meghan added: 'Drive safe. He's not even two yet!'
> 
> Some royals fans were touched by the revelations and said Harry's mother Diana was 'speaking through' Archie.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast
> 
> View attachment 257849


what's the % refer to?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> what's the % refer to?



People that don't support beheadings.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Actually thinking about it yeah I suppose they are part of my identity, the same way all systems of power I opperate under are whether I want them to be or not. I want the monarchy gone but agree it'd be a bit scary if it happened, same way it was scary when my shithead ex moved out.


You got me


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Mind you, that was true back in 1066.


Although that monarchy was actually elected, after a fashion.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> It is. Whether you like it or not.


We have ways of making you identify... IDENTIFY! IDENTIFY!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

Clever headline from the Metro.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 8, 2021)

Why is there a 34 page thread about these cunts?
What the fuck, Urban?
(and no, I'm not going to read any of it)


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> THEIR son you mean.
> He's Harry's too.
> And if you watched ir read the reports you would see that it was Harry who was at the receiving end of the conversation about skin colour.
> Which is racist. They didnt name the person because they said it would be very damaging to them. But its clear that they have lots of time for Queenie and not a lot for Chuck.
> ...



 what a dick


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> I was trying to find this in other tab but had that open ^ and seemed appropriate too.
> 
> As for these maggots...
> 
> ...






> In the prank, the commentator and editor-in-chief of Majesty magazine, Ingrid Seward, said of the Duchess of Sussex, “to my mind this was an actress giving one of her great performances – from start to finish, Meghan was acting”, despite not having seen the interview.



Majesty Magazine is A THING.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> what's the % refer to?


Popularity 

Full survey here Royal Family makes the UK appear traditional and powerful


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Although that monarchy was actually elected, after a fashion.


Yeh but there was no none of the above


----------



## not a trot (Mar 8, 2021)

I guess they're all going to save a small fortune not sending Christmas or Birthday cards now.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Although that monarchy was actually elected, after a fashion.


Not by proportional representation.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> what a dick



Moind your monners, mon


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Popularity
> 
> Full survey here Royal Family makes the UK appear traditional and powerful


some minor movement in the right direction on this one at least. 43% still love the taste of dogshit tho.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Typical leftist rant. You will listen to me or you’re racist



What is your purpose here, exactly?

Are you an agent of the crown, sir?


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Why is there a 34 page thread about these cunts?
> What the fuck, Urban?
> (and no, I'm not going to read any of it)



I was going to say the same but didn't want to come across as "humourless"

Maybe some erse can come along and start talking about sausages.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Why is there a 34 page thread about these cunts?
> What the fuck, Urban?
> (and no, I'm not going to read any of it)



I think it's quite entertaining watching these cunts tear each other apart. I always assumed we'd get rid of them with violent revolution but it turns out we just have to wait for them to fuck it all up themselves.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Not by proportional representation.


To be fair, I gather the Witan usually gave the nod to whoever was next in line, and if in any doubt, the arsehole with the biggest private army or whoever doled out the most goodies to the Witan members and hangers on. There was a bit of a kerfuffle over Harold's election, mind, especially with him being a bloody commoner. It was bound to end in tears.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> If Andrew's kids are titled then Harry's should be. And Andrew's are. I don't want to take an interest in these parasitic fuckers but they are clearly racist hypocritical parasitic fuckers.
> 
> I also don't think that the comment came from Phillip. Why isn't he speaking to his brother?


That was the parallel I was going to draw. If it was appropriate for them to be princesses, that it should be the same deal for Archie. Not that I think any of it is right or appropriate. 

I think the name of the individual who made the skin colour comment will have to come out sooner or later. It would be very difficult for them to go part of the way with that sort of accusation and not back it up.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Why is there a 34 page thread about these cunts?
> What the fuck, Urban?
> (and no, I'm not going to read any of it)


28 pages of it are just posters making the same point as you tbf


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> what a dick



👍  

Assuming I have one is rather sexist...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> To be fair, I gather the Witan usually gave the nod to whoever was next in line, and if in any doubt, the arsehole with the biggest private army or whoever doled out the most goodies to the Witan members and hangers on. There was a bit of a kerfuffle over Harold's election, mind, especially with him being a bloody commoner. It was bound to end in tears.



There's a train of thought that the very act of there being a Witan that chooses the new king from the eligible aethlings - to whatever degree - had the result of making potentially rebellious warlords less likely to take up arms against a king later in their reign because of the legitimacy it gave them and collegiate nature of the Witan and it's decision.

Difficult to test that theory of course...


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Typical leftist rant. You will listen to me or you’re racist




Well...racist plus mysoginistic arsehole


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> 28 pages of it are just posters making the same point as you tbf


And the rest is mainly posters using the opportunity of the media furore to discuss their disapproval of the outmoded institution of the monarchy and to examine the attitudes towards race and mental well-being at the heart of the structures of state.

I don’t have a problem with using this moment in history wisely and in the service of the ideals of progress, equality, compassion, community and real democracy. As the Scots-born slave-owner and Maryland landowner, James Chalmers, said, without monarchy the government will “degenerate into democracy”. It is high time it did.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Bring forth the guillotine



Or the velvet.


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Anyway, I had hoped for something in the interview that might be a serious blow to the monarchy, but 'a senior royal is racist' and 'the royal household are bastards' probably isn't it. Ah well.


Personally, I was shocked to discover these things.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> That was the parallel I was going to draw. If it was appropriate for them to be princesses, that it should be the same deal for Archie. Not that I think any of it is right or appropriate.
> 
> I think the name of the individual who made the skin colour comment will have to come out sooner or later. It would be very difficult for them to go part of the way with that sort of accusation and not back it up.




Andrew's grandkids are not titled, that's the comparison to draw. Won't stop them receiving a kiss from Mrs Guillotine come the glorious day.


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Well...racist plus mysoginistic arsehole




You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.


I don't think you're going to fit in very well round here, TBH.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.




🤣🤣

Seriously...
Who were you before?
You were not bullied btw...

A melt? 🤣
Eta I hope its a cheese melt..


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2021)

kill them all, kill their staff, kill anyone who raises a voice in their support. jobsagoodun.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Why is there a 34 page thread about these cunts?
> What the fuck, Urban?
> (and no, I'm not going to read any of it)



It's more about the media TBF.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.



You what?

Who the fuck are you? I don't see a pic, name and address mentioned in any of your pointless dribble.

Why are you hiding behind a keyboard?

Frothing prick. Jog on.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Leftist

when the fuck did this become a real word? The spoor of a feral shitbag


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.


 
melt

you fucking imbecile


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Majesty Magazine is A THING.




And that Richard bloke. He proper sounds the part. Todying windbag bullshitter.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.





Are you Piers Morgan?


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> melt
> 
> you fucking imbecile




Who are you. Your mom should’ve swallowed


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

discokermit said:


> kill them all, kill their staff, kill anyone who raises a voice in their support. jobsagoodun.


As long as that can be achieved non-violently.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Who are you. Your mom should’ve swallowed



Definitely Piers Morgan.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I always assumed we'd get rid of them with violent revolution ...


Now that's not really true, is it?


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> You defend someone from being bullied, then do exactly the same thing. the irony. Very hard hiding behind a keyboard. You’re a melt no off you pop.




OH piss off you boring dribbler.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> As long as that can be achieved non-violently.


whut? thats the fun part.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

discokermit said:


> whut? thats the fun part.


Oh all right then.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Who are you. Your mom should’ve swallowed


I'm going to change my earlier prediction and say that you won't be here long enough for us to find out whether you fit in or not.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Who are you. Your mom should’ve swallowed



Fuck off, you royal arse


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

You are Prince George AICM£5


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> what a dick


tut tut shouldn't bully


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sound.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Now that's not really true, is it?



You're right. Let me rephrase: I had always hoped that we would get rid of them by violent revolution.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2021)

Is he dead yet?



Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> OH piss off you boring dribbler.




Yet you keep reply


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2021)

And so do you. Proper clown show.


----------



## Monners (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'm going to change my earlier prediction and say that you won't be here long enough for us to find out whether you fit in or not.




Because i dont agree with your small mindedness. Off yoU pop. Shouldn’t you be back in school anyway?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Who are you. Your mom should’ve swallowed


I'd love to say it's been a pleasure having you here, but that would be a lie, so off you pop.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Du-du...Du-Du...De-de-de-de...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Because i dont agree with your small mindedness. Off yoU pop. Shouldn’t you be back in school anyway?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## pesh (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Monners said:


> Because i dont agree with your small mindedness. Off yoU pop. Shouldn’t you be back in school anyway?


Looks like I was right though


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I dunno if it's true that the clip keeps being deleted but it's worth a watch anyway:



Maybe because there’s not even an allegation that he raped a minor.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

It's on YouTube anyway.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Don't really think the Royal Family are part of my identity. I was thinking of another way to describe the relationship, perhaps a  livelong point of reference due to the huge media coverage and arguments with people I've had but not really that tbh. Was going to say perhaps the Royal have been lifelong background white noise but having said that I made a lot of effort to go to Boulogne on the day of the Queen's Jubilee with some mates in 1977 as a symbolic gesture of not being in the UK on that day which was livened up by us getting into a fight with a group of drunk off duty police and being detained at Dover. Also spent a lot of effort to avoid seeing any of Diana's funeral by going to an Irish pub to watch the Republic in the afternoon,  spent the early evening in pubs that had no TV, and went to a club.
> Some people though do have them as part of their identity mainly on a soap opera like basis  rather than as an endorsement of the state etc. I was at a conference once trying to flirt a bit with this woman from  Hatfield , trained aromatherapist apparently, which abruptly ended when for whatever reason she confided in me after a few gin and tonic that she 'lived her life through Diana's eyes'. Having weighed the situation up forensically I made my excuses and left.



What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> Maybe because there’s not even an allegation that he raped a minor.



More likely that than concerns about book promotions in "news" segments.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


After 23 years it probably isn't edible anymore


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


I mowed the lawn as loudly as possible.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> After 23 years it probably isn't edible anymore


Only one way to find out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


My sister and her unfaithful partner of 25 years (fuck his eyes) were visiting us and we went a hillwalk, unaware of events.  We repaired to a pub for a meal and discovered it empty.  We could see the staff in the back watching the rolling coverage (of what, we still didn’t know).

We eventually ordered our meals.  Cuntface asked for steak Diane, but he was told it was off the menu “in the circumstances”.  I ordered apple pie but was told it was off too, in the circumstances. “Why?” I asked. “Oh, it comes wi’ a doadie ice cream”.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> After 23 years it probably isn't edible anymore



Just went to try a jar that’s already open and it’s actually OK - if a little dry. The sugar and vinegar content has done a good job preserving it. I’ll bet the contents of the unopened jars should be even better 😋


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> My sister and her unfaithful partner of 25 years (fuck his eyes) were visiting us and we went a hillwalk, unaware of events.  We repaired to a pub for a meal and discovered it empty.  We could see the staff in the back watching the rolling coverage (of what, we still didn’t know).
> 
> We eventually ordered our meals.  Cuntface asked for steak Diane, but he was told it was off the menu “in the circumstances”.  I ordered apple pie but was told it was off too, in the circumstances. “Why?” I asked. “Oh, it comes wi’ a doadie ice cream”.



There was a lot of over-sensitivity in the aftermath. I was working for a well known telephone bank at the time and management laid out books of condolence to be scribbled in by a seemingly endless queue of tearful women. Very weird. In addition to this, management also arranged for a system where Banking Reps could, if a customer was overcome with grief while in the process of checking their balance, patch them straight through to The Samaritans! 🙄


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


I woke up early, heard the news, was like whatever. Was going on a date to see an exhibition at the ICA (which is closeish to Buckingham Palace). After the exhibition, we went for a walk along the Mall and wondered why it was so massively busy. Turned out it was people going to lay flowers at Buckingham Palace which is when I remembered that morning's news (and shared it with my datee who'd missed it). We then decided to get the fuck out of there in case anyone thought we were into the whole shebang...


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

We were on holiday at  Centre Parcs when it was on the news when we got up on the Monday morning.  Eldest Q (then 9) was curious about who the news was talking about until she spotted the squirrels outside the patio doors which were much more interesting.
Eldest Q (now 32) has been watching the Crown and recently asked us where she was when People's Princess died because she couldn't remember so it obviously didn't scar her during childhood.
She found it funny when we told her about the squirrels


----------



## Smangus (Mar 8, 2021)

It's a shame more pissed up druggies don't offer the royals a lift more often in their mercs. That would solve our problem.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

I always associate Diana's death with moving into my flat after being in temporary accommodation for over a year.

I went to the shops to start stocking up on supplies and the papers were full of it (didn't have a TV or even at radio at that point).


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

It was a nice warm day IIRC, so I opened the windows and played gabber at an ear-splitting volume.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Popularity
> 
> Full survey here Royal Family makes the UK appear traditional and powerful


Less than a fifth of people say the Royal Family makes them think Britain is an unequal society. Not sure the revolution is coming any time soon 🤔


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

I think this is as good time as any repost this old letter to Viz magazine


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Less than a fifth of people say the Royal Family makes them think Britain is an unequal society. Not sure the revolution is coming any time soon 🤔


it's a pretty impressive number they've done on the british public tbf


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

They do a lot for tourism  

Any stats on Buckingham Palace vs Versailles?


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's a pretty impressive number they've done on the british public tbf


I’m never convinced that the Rule of the People would in any way resemble what the optimists on the left imagine it would


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> They do a lot for tourism
> 
> Any stats on Buckingham Palace vs Versailles?


50,000 Vs 10 million per year


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m never convinced that the Rule of the People would in any way resemble what the optimists on the left imagine it would


there are other options than just communist utopia or constitutional monarchy. I'd be happy enough to start with a bog-standard republic and we can go from there.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> 50,000 Vs 10 million per year


I see... 

Seems like there is a tourism gap there 

Suppose that those visiting France are experiencing history rather than looking at a building through heavy fences and police.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> They do a lot for tourism
> 
> Any stats on Buckingham Palace vs Versailles?


Versailles tops 10m a year, most visited attraction in UK, Tower of London, barely gets a quarter of that. Thanks for giving me the perfect reposte for next time someone spouts the tourism argument!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

I think that the pair of them are completely irrelevant.

There is something repugnant though in that a 36 year old man is whining that 'Daddy has stopped funding me, and I'm dependent on the paltry few million my mother left'.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

The Natural History Museum must be above them in the 'tourism table'?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think that the pair of them are completely irrelevant.
> 
> There is something repugnant though in that a 36 year old man is whining that 'Daddy has stopped funding me, and I'm dependent on the paltry few million my mother left'.


To be fair that is a piss in a teacup compared to the greed, manipulation, land theft and nonsense


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> My sister and her unfaithful partner of 25 years (fuck his eyes) were visiting us and we went a hillwalk, unaware of events.  We repaired to a pub for a meal and discovered it empty.  We could see the staff in the back watching the rolling coverage (of what, we still didn’t know).
> 
> We eventually ordered our meals.  Cuntface asked for steak Diane, but he was told it was off the menu “in the circumstances”.  I ordered apple pie but was told it was off too, in the circumstances. “Why?” I asked. “Oh, it comes wi’ a doadie ice cream”.


I was in France and we didn't know, when we booked into the hotel they were going on about condolences and asking if we were ok! Having totally missed it we said we weren't bothered and didn't agree with royalty, they were proper shocked and horrified


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think that the pair of them are completely irrelevant.
> 
> There is something repugnant though in that a 36 year old man is whining that 'Daddy has stopped funding me, and I'm dependent on the paltry few million my mother left'.


I think the whole lot of them are completely irrelevant, and to me there's something repugnant about the fact that the whole lot of them are funded by the rest of us, but each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

At least they look after their own  

Who were the Queen’s ‘hidden cousins’, Nerissa and Katherine Bowes-Lyon? 



> Nerissa died aged 66 in 1986 and was buried in a grave marked only with a name tag and serial number. Katherine stayed in the hospital until 1997, when it closed amid abuse claims, and then lived in another home in Surrey. She later died aged 87 in 2014.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The Natural History Museum must be above them in the 'tourism table'?


5 million.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> 5 million.


Good to see


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

According to the Torygraph, Oprah has just announced that H & M told her the racist scumbag who made the racist scumbag skin tone comments was neither Brenda nor Phil...




> It was not the Queen nor Prince Philip who voiced concerns about Archie's skin tone, it can be revealed.
> 
> Buckingham Palace is under pressure to investigate claims of racism after Harry and Meghan's bombshell interview with Oprah Winfrey in which it was claimed a member of the Royal family asked about how dark their firstborn's skin would be.
> 
> The host appeared on CBS This Morning, and said: "He [Prince Harry] did not share the identity with me but he wanted to make sure that I knew and if I had an opportunity to share it that it was not his grandmother nor his grandfather were a part of those conversations."


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 8, 2021)

London the week of Diana's death was very eerie.

People sleeping in tents outside parliament on Wednesday to _"get a good view"_ of proceedings. People working in the vicinity on their way to work, having to step around / over them and being made to feel like freaks because, well, they wanted to go about their business as normal. It was like the mad people who live in Torquay but go to Balmoral to wish the Royals a Happy Christmas, after their morning church service, with no public trasnport back- only to be insulted by Princess Anne- had taken over the country for the week.

I and a pal who was also of a republican mind were basically lepers in the wine bar where we worked at the time, as we weren't terribly bothered by it. Sent to Coventry after pointing out that young Mums died in car crashes on the M25 more days than not, and the country didn't grind to a halt as a result. Our staunch royalist colleagues spent the week discussing where the best place to go would be to watch events on a big screen.

I suppose it was a taste of the social media age before it was a thing, with loads of folk centreing themselves in someone else's tragedy and making sure everyone else knew about it. I just remember at the time that it seemed as though people had lost their minds.

The older approach-before Diana- bad things happen, acknowledge it and move on- was a much better one IMO. This present gaslighting shite which has very conveniently shifted attention away from Johnson misleading / lying to parliament, is a pretty dreadful glimpse of the weeks we'll all lose when the Duke of Edinburgh's dismissal is finally upheld by the third umpire, and a bit later when Brenda herself Goes West.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

I was at a place that were real life best mates with the royals. Staff were encouraged to pop along with flowers in company time during that period of mourning . I announced solemn faced  that I would represent my department to make the journey and on the Friday, I left at midday , straight to Luton airport and was off my face in the Amsterdam RLD by tea time


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Happy days with no widespread mobile phone contact


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge had me in the first half, not gonna lie.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Good to see


There’s a joke somewhere about more people wanting to see dinosaurs/extinct species than the Royals but I’m not clever enough!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was at a place that were real life best mates with the royals. Staff were encouraged to pop along with flowers in company time during that period of mourning . I announced solemn faced  that I would represent my department to make the journey and on the Friday, I left at midday , straight to Luton airport and was off my face in the Amsterdam RLD by tea time


This has posted as a timely reminder that I should buy shares in Interflora as their stock will rise disproportionately with 2 potential losses to expect in the not too distant future.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

“It has been really hard, he said, adding: “I am part of the system, with them. I always have been, but I guess there is, I am very aware of this. My brother can’t leave this system but I have”

I wish I could leave the fuckin system


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it's a win-win situation, either the mail pays or the royals pay and either way i have a smile on my face. it's a pity they can't both lose.


Like NUFC vs WBA yesterday  - both should have lost


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> According to the Torygraph, Oprah has just announced that H & M told her the racist scumbag who made the racist scumbag skin tone comments was neither Brenda nor Phil...


I've heard it was Anne. Not that I am particularly well connected for royal gossip but she has to be a contender. Surely even Charles wouldn't say that to his own kid. 

And as a parent of mixed race children, racist white people assuming the white parent is okay with a little bit of racism is definitely a thing that happens.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think that the pair of them are completely irrelevant.
> 
> There is something repugnant though in that a 36 year old man is whining that 'Daddy has stopped funding me, and I'm dependent on the paltry few million my mother left'.



Prince Andrew is 60 and is funded by his nonagenarian mummy. The sweaty nonce.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m never convinced that the Rule of the People would in any way resemble what the optimists on the left imagine it would




Ye could always become a republic.....


😁


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> 50,000 Vs 10 million per year



Buckingham Place 552,000.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Ye could always become a republic.....
> 
> 
> 😁


it's just a matter of self respect surely.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's just a matter of self respect surely.




Well...the UK has a low bar already...so....


----------



## Riklet (Mar 8, 2021)

God theyre such a pair of self-centered dickheads.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 8, 2021)

Riklet said:


> God theyre such a pair of self-centered dickheads.



If  by pair you mean the entire royal family, plus entourage and add on aristo skin tags, then I agree.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 8, 2021)

nah


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was at a place that were real life best mates with the royals. Staff were encouraged to pop along with flowers in company time during that period of mourning . I announced solemn faced  that I would represent my department to make the journey and on the Friday, I left at midday , straight to Luton airport and was off my face in the Amsterdam RLD by tea time



But you stopped at the flower market, first, surely?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Buckingham Place 552,000.


Ten times better but twenty times worse 

Stick that on a flag


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

I was mainly surprised at how quickly the tory press went from Diana should keep her interfering nose out of politics with the land mine nonsense to Saint Diana who shall not be criticized.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Less than a fifth of people say the Royal Family makes them think Britain is an unequal society. Not sure the revolution is coming any time soon 🤔



My diary is chockablock so to be honest an imminent revolution is personally good news at the moment.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was mainly surprised at how quickly the tory press went from Diana should keep her interfering nose out of politics with the land mine nonsense to Saint Diana who shall not be criticized.


Yes, if I were doing Meghan's PR I'd advise her to die.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.


Its heartfelt personal memories like this that bring tears to people's eyes.imo.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 8, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Nor mine.


Nor Ronan O'Gara's


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Yes, if I were doing Meghan's PR I'd advise her to die.


They'd probably criticize her for leaving a Royal as a widower and dying in an unpatriotic manner


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Nor Ronan O'Gara's


I was disappointed to read this, although tbh his description of events is about as believable as that horse trainer this week.


----------



## Poot (Mar 8, 2021)

Ffs. If you have to marry into a job, it shouldn't be a job. That goes for pretty much anything.


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

Poot said:


> Ffs. If you have to marry into a job, it shouldn't be a job. That goes for pretty much anything.


I quite fancy giving this doctoring malarkey a go.  Sod medical school,  just need to find a doctor to marry.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles you should stick a jar of it on ebay, could start a bidding war with serious £'s coming your way from lunatics desperate to get their paws on some of The People's Chutney


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Nor Ronan O'Gara's


Subsequently claimed he was merely drying his palms prior to the encounter...and said he wasn't a republican.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> I woke up early, heard the news, was like whatever. Was going on a date to see an exhibition at the ICA (which is closeish to Buckingham Palace). After the exhibition, we went for a walk along the Mall and wondered why it was so massively busy. Turned out it was people going to lay flowers at Buckingham Palace which is when I remembered that morning's news (and shared it with my datee who'd missed it). We then decided to get the fuck out of there in case anyone thought we were into the whole shebang...



I woke up really early needing a slash and saw my Mum was up, she said "Diana's dead".  I said "drug overdose?".  She said "car crash".
I thought "wouldn't have bet on that tbf" and went back to bed for a couple more hours kip.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I woke up really early needing a slash and saw my Mum was up, she said "Diana's dead".  I said "drug overdose?".  She said "car crash".
> I thought "wouldn't have bet on that tbf" and went back to bed for a couple more hours kip.


Similar story here; I'd been travelling back from continental touring and got a call from my old Dad asking me if I'd heard the news (I had, on the ferry). I said, yes & good; one down and 20 to go. The incident was never spoken of again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.



> A group of weekly newspapers are demanding the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are stripped of their titles and replaced by people more “worthy” of the name.
> 
> Gary Shipton, editorial director for JPIMedia’s titles in Sussex, has launched a campaign for a new Duke and Duchess to be appointed following Harry and Meghan’s bombshell interview with American television.
> 
> ...



If you have any handy suggestions, you can send your nominations for the alternative Duke and Duchess of Sussex to copydesk.sussex@jpress.co.uk 

Trying to think of famous people from Sussex, I've suggested Romesh Ranganathan and his wife Leesa.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> danny la rouge had me in the first half, not gonna lie.


The first half is true. I just tacked the joke on for lols.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll give it a go, what are the hours like?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2021)

I got up for water as I was hungover to fuck. Turned on the telly and it was obvious something had happened. When I found out it was Diana my first thought was they better not postpone Liverpool Vs Newcastle (they did).


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Frank Bruno is upset about it


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the good folk of Dumbarton?


----------



## Poot (Mar 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> I quite fancy giving this doctoring malarkey a go.  Sod medical school,  just need to find a doctor to marry.


I'm always reminded of Victoria Wood talking about being promoted to supervisor's girlfriend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I woke up really early needing a slash and saw my Mum was up, she said "Diana's dead".  I said "drug overdose?".  She said "car crash".
> I thought "wouldn't have bet on that tbf" and went back to bed for a couple more hours kip.


I woke up round 5am and heard it on the news. When I left the flat I got talking to some people in the lift and we all laughed about it


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

On the night of the wedding, there was a brilliant little street party where i used to live. When i asked someone they said it was a celebration of that, the wedding, which she (person i asked) explained was an important thing to her as a brit of jamaican heritage. 

The shit news coming out now, some of the specific allegations bring made (what if the baby is too brown etc) it makes me sad when i remember that party, and what that genuine joy has turned into a few years down the line. 
Here's an old post with pics of the Do : )








						Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter
					

The signage also looks more 'vape shop' or 'occult nicknacks' than 'estate agent' to me.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I was disappointed to read this, although tbh his description of events is about as believable as that horse trainer this week.





brogdale said:


> Subsequently claimed he was merely drying his palms prior to the encounter...and said he wasn't a republican.


He wasn't expecting the backlash he got, so he concocted some bullshit story to cover his arse.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Riklet said:


> God theyre such a pair of self-centered dickheads.



Aren't they just?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

What’s wrong with putting your hands in your pockets?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it's good job we get a say in who the monarchy is then innit


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Eubank as a Duke?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 8, 2021)

This is going to be one of those days when some complete bastard of a piece of legislation gets voted on and passed.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Riklet said:


> God theyre such a pair of self-centered dickheads.


They've taken on rescue chickens why do you hate rescue chickens so much?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Chris Eubank as a Duke?


He would have to be the Duke Of Sussex


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

A friend was having a party on the day of her funeral (coincidentally, it had been planned for ages). Some people at work found out and told him he should cancel it as a mark of respect and he was like  . (I turned up in black as usual and got the piss taken out of me for being a Royalist. )


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Chris Eubank as a Duke?


Can't help imagining Eubank's voice when referring to his wife as Duchess of Sussex.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

I got woken up by a housemate. Wasn’t best pleased. Was apoplectic when they cancelled the Eastenders omnibus for rolling coverage of fawning lickspittles droning on about it. I even called the BBC to complain!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.

No, their sprog didn't become HRH because of rules laid down by KGV. 

The only great-grandchildren of the monarch who become HRH are the children of the heir presumptive, if Charles outlives his mother, and becomes king, at that point the sprog(s) will become HRH, as grandchildren of the monarch.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 8, 2021)

The thing I don't understand:

'Harry says a large part of the reason they left the UK was racism'

But they've moved to America...


----------



## Poot (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.
> 
> No, their sprog didn't become HRH because of rules laid down by KGV.
> 
> The only great-grandchildren of the monarch who become HRH are the children of the heir presumptive, if Charles outlives his mother, and becomes king, at that point the sprog(s) will become HRH, as grandchildren of the monarch.


That's quite an odd thing to get nauseated about, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

I think we can all agree that it’s a good idea to #AbolishPiersMorgan


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.
> 
> No, their sprog didn't become HRH because of rules laid down by KGV.
> 
> The only great-grandchildren of the monarch who become HRH are the children of the heir presumptive, if Charles outlives his mother, and becomes king, at that point the sprog(s) will become HRH, as grandchildren of the monarch.



But if William and his 3 kids are all killed in a terrible accident, Harry would become next in line after Charles and *then* Archie could be HRH and a Prince?

Just thinking out loud, TBH


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.
> 
> No, their sprog didn't become HRH because of rules laid down by KGV.
> 
> The only great-grandchildren of the monarch who become HRH are the children of the heir presumptive, if Charles outlives his mother, and becomes king, at that point the sprog(s) will become HRH, as grandchildren of the monarch.


Do you have any views on the racism comments, Sas? I've noticed you've been very quiet about that part of the interview...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.


OK, so that's _the most nauseating thing; _care to share the other nauseating aspects?
You never know, some sort of pattern might emerge of what makes you sick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast
> 
> View attachment 257849


How can a fucking baby have an approval rating?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> OK, so that's _the most nauseating thing; _care to share the other nauseating aspects?
> You never know, some sort of pattern might emerge of what makes you sick.



In the unlikely event of your opinion being required, you will be notified.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

An apology always makes a difference , however small .


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How can a fucking baby have an approval rating?


Based on their skills and talents, of course.

Can Archie do this? Well? Can he?


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My local rag, and its sister weeklies across East & West Sussex have started a campaign to have them stripped of their titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick your own name down


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They've taken on rescue chickens why do you hate rescue chickens so much?


Are you serious? Is there such a thing as a rescue chicken? Personally I thought that was called shoplifting.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> In the unlikely event of your opinion being required, you will be notified.


I _thought _I was asking you about yours.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> *Are you serious? Is there such a thing as a rescue chicken?* Personally I thought that was called shoplifting.



Yep.









						British Hen Welfare Trust
					

The British Hen Welfare Trust is a national charity that rehomes commercial laying hens and encourages support for British free-range eggs.




					www.bhwt.org.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Do you have any views on the racism comments, Sas? I've noticed you've been very quiet about that part of the interview...



I haven't seen the interview, and won't be seeing it.

I feel that the 'racist' element is something being driven up by the Duchess, as a distraction from their utterly appalling behaviour.

She stated that she had no idea what joining the most high profile family in the land entailed. I suspect she was more than a bit put out that the Queen didn't immediately abdicate in her favour. She expected to be much more 'important' than the position turned out to be, she is the wife of the 'spare' after all, and his importance inevitably waned when his brother's children were born.

When she arrived, she was welcomed. Her behaviour over the time she has been married to Harry has brought about her downfall, not racism or any other 'ism'.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another thing  that I had no idea was a real thing, this thread just keeps on delivering.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I _thought _I was asking you about yours.



Piss of and stop trolling, it isn't going to work.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2021)

Weird world you live in with all these opinions about the royals. 

it takes much less energy just to despise the whole set-up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I haven't seen the interview, and won't be seeing it.
> 
> I feel that the 'racist' element is something being driven up by the Duchess, as a distraction from their utterly appalling behaviour.
> 
> ...


Ya daft racist


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ya daft racist


Out of order.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Out of order.


Yes it is


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.
> 
> No, their sprog didn't become HRH because of rules laid down by KGV.
> 
> The only great-grandchildren of the monarch who become HRH are the children of the heir presumptive, if Charles outlives his mother, and becomes king, at that point the sprog(s) will become HRH, as grandchildren of the monarch.


You didn't watch the interview did you? What was actually said, was:

_"[There's a convention] When you're the grandchild of the monarch, so when Harry's dad becomes King, automatically.

"Archie and our next baby would become prince or princess or whatever they are going to be...And so I think even with that convention, I'm talking about while I was pregnant, they said they want to change the convention for Archie. Hmm. Well, why?"

Oprah asks: "Did you get an answer?"

Meghan replies: "No."_

I'm not particularly bothered by any of this, but the answer I've given to anyone saying that we shouldn't hate the royals because they don't have a choice in any of this is that of course they do. Any royal could decide to leave the firm, stop taking money and make their own way in the world, so when one of them pretty much does just that, in the midst of pretty blatant racism and hostility from both the media and the royal family itself, I'm not going to be too hard on the couple that leave.


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> The thing I don't understand:
> 
> 'Harry says a large part of the reason they left the UK was racism'
> 
> But they've moved to America...


At least everyone knows America is racist, rather than in this country where everyone pretends it doesn't exist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ya daft racist



Really? You won't mind then if I call you an obnoxious and thick witted cunt?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Really? You won't mind then if I call you an obnoxious and thick witted cunt?


I apologise, my mistake, ya daft misogynist

And racist


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Out of order.


he claims to be nauseated by some claims of racism made in an interview he refuses to watch. Seems a bit of an odd reaction for someone who's not a racist tbh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I haven't seen the interview, and won't be seeing it.
> 
> I feel that the 'racist' element is something being driven up by the Duchess, as a distraction from their utterly appalling behaviour.
> 
> ...



It takes a ridiculous level of dishonesty and outright prejudice to be so utterly and offensively wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

He also hasn’t explained why he’s so angry about ‘her behaviour’ or even what it is


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> You didn't watch the interview did you? What was actually said, was:
> 
> _"[There's a convention] When you're the grandchild of the monarch, so when Harry's dad becomes King, automatically.
> 
> ...



Just so things are clear:



However, in 1917, King George V - the Queen's grandfather - issued a written order ruling that only royal offspring who are in the direct line of succession could be made a prince or princess and receive titles of His or Her Royal Highness (HRH).

The Letters Patent read: '...the grandchildren of the sons of any such sovereign in the direct male line (save only the eldest living son of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales) shall have and enjoy in all occasions the style and title enjoyed by the children of dukes of these our realms.' 


It would not have mattered a toss who the child's mother was, no HRH until Charles is king.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It takes a ridiculous level of dishonesty and outright prejudice to be so utterly and offensively wrong.



Really? Oh well.


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just so things are clear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking hell, you didn't even read my post, did you? They said they specifically wanted to change that convention for Harry and Meghan's kid.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I apologise, my mistake, ya daft misogynist
> 
> And racist



Just fuck off you dim wit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just fuck off you dim wit.


I’m here to stay!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Really? Oh well.


Yes sas, we know. You don't care about being called out on this shit as you have been before. You disappear from the thread, pretend you've put people on ignore, then a month or so down the line do similar again.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> Fucking hell, you didn't even read my post, did you? They said they specifically wanted to change that convention for Harry and Meghan's kid.



You have a reputable source for that? Not an allegation made in an interview with two self-entitled fuckwits, a reputable source?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> You have a reputable source for that? Not an allegation made in an interview with two self-entitled fuckwits, a reputable source?


Oh so now you’re going down the same path as that snidey little cunt, Piers Morgan


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

Will this (not shouting at Sas i mean the interview ) change anything at all I wonder? Or just be fodder for the well trod ‘culture war’ bollocks.


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> You have a reputable source for that? Not an allegation made in an interview with two self-entitled fuckwits, a reputable source?


Why are you moving the goalposts? I proved you wrong because you hadn't even watched the interview, and now you realise you were wrong, you're calling them liars instead. Classy.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> You have a reputable source for that? Not an allegation made in an interview with two self-entitled fuckwits, a reputable source?


The thing you were nauseated by in the interview you won't watch wasn't real, regardless of whether there's a 'reputable' source for what they actually claimed.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Will this (not shouting at Sas i mean the interview ) change anything at all I wonder?


no.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes sas, we know. You don't care about being called out on this shit as you have been before. You disappear from the thread, pretend you've put people on ignore, then a month or so down the line do similar again.



My ignore list.







It must be my doppelganger continuing to post.

Anything else you care to be wrong about.

I really don't give a fuck if you think I'm racist, I'm not, but you opinion is of so little matter that really say what you wish


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

nor will shouting as sas tbh. I think he's got half of us on ignore anyway


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> Why are you moving the goalposts? I proved you wrong because you hadn't even watched the interview, and now you realise you were wrong, you're calling them liars instead. Classy.



No, I'm not calling anyone a liar, I'm asking for an independent source.

What you quoted was from an interview with two people who have their own agenda, and neither of which I particularly believe.


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, I'm not calling anyone a liar, I'm asking for an independent source.


Why not just admit you were wrong to be nauseated by something that wasn't actually said?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shall I dig out the post where the last time I commented on your dodgey views you also threw insults around and claimed to put me on ignore?   

I do think you have some racist and misogynist views Sas yes. I think that because I have read you spouting them for long enough. Whether you care what I think is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, I'm not calling anyone a liar, I'm asking for an independent source.


The person it happened to is surely the most reputable source?


----------



## Raheem (Mar 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> A friend was having a party on the day of her funeral


I had to read your post twice to get over the confusion.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I haven't seen the interview, and won't be seeing it.
> 
> I feel that the 'racist' element is something being driven up by the Duchess, as a distraction from their utterly appalling behaviour.
> 
> ...


So you are inclined not to believe the racism element allegations, but are taking as gospel that H & M embarked in some kind of "utterly appalling behaviour" (that I have not heard about, perhaps you could elaborate).

Have a fucking word with yourself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The person it happened to is surely the most reputable source?


_Yeah but you can't trust her the vixen that she is. You know she planned it all don't you, she's got Harry by the short and curlies and she's just acting and actually causing racism for daring to er...breathe. _


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> Why not just admit you were wrong to be nauseated by something that wasn't actually said?



It was said.

Was it true?

Is there a reputable source to confirm that it was true?

After all, anyone can claim anything, but in the absence of evidence, they are unlikely to betaken seriously.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

it's funny how many "not racists" get their knickers in a twist when allegations of racism are made that make them feel a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, I'm not calling anyone a liar, I'm asking for an independent source.
> 
> What you quoted was from an interview with two people who have their own agenda, and neither of which I particularly believe.


Contradicting yourself there, you consummate turd


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> So you are inclined not to be belief the racism element allegations, but are taking as gospel that H & M embarked in some kind of "utterly appalling behaviour" (that I have not heard about, perhaps you could elaborate).
> 
> Have a fucking word with yourself.




I think Sas may have got Harry & Meghan conflated with the Duke of York, a man who's behaviour has been utterly appalling by any standards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think Sas may have got Harry & Meghan conflated with the Duke of York, a man who's behaviour has been utterly appalling by any standards.


even worse than the grand auld duke of york who marched men up and down hills for no discernible purpose


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 8, 2021)

I was in Paris on the weekend Diana died, on holiday with my family. I remember being annoyed that the 80s Grange Hill repeat wasn't on. Anyway, we went to Versailles as planned that day. My main memory was the fountains stank as the water was stagnant.

For the record we didn't drive a Fiat Uno and none of the family are in MI6 - I think!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> So you are inclined not to be belief the racism element allegations, but are taking as gospel that H & M embarked in some kind of "utterly appalling behaviour" (that I have not heard about, perhaps you could elaborate).
> 
> Have a fucking word with yourself.



No, you have a word with yourself, and realise that people have differing views to yours.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

differing, racist views.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> So you are inclined not to be belief the racism element allegations, but are taking as gospel that H & M embarked in some kind of "utterly appalling behaviour" (that I have not heard about, perhaps you could elaborate).
> 
> Have a fucking word with yourself.


Yes you have heard of it you're just in denial. There's the avocado for a start does she not care about the planet?  And she was always feeling her bump there must be something wrong with her


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, you have a word with yourself, and realise that people have differing views to yours.


You need to start answering the questions asked of you


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Contradicting yourself there, you consummate turd


Fuck off wankstain.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> even worse than the grand auld duke of york who marched men up and down hills for no discernible purpose




Prince Andrew denied that he 'had' ten thousand men...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Piss of and stop trolling, it isn't going to work.


Inviting you to explain your views is hardly trolling.


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato what makes you so sure that racism wasn't a factor? 

Take for example the very specific allegation of a member of the family expressing concern about how black the baby would be. Are you saying that's not racist? Or that they fabricated it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, you have a word with yourself, and realise that people have differing views to yours.


So what if you have 'differing' views that doesn't mean we should ignore them. You post them up here with the hope that they'll be read and then complain if you get challenged on them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think Sas may have got Harry & Meghan conflated with the Duke of York, a man who's behaviour has been utterly appalling by any standards.



A man who certainly won't be setting foot in the States ever again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fuck off wankstain.


You really don’t like to have your bigotry called out, do you? You resplendent twit


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2021)

Is there even any proof that they had a baby at all? We only have Meghan's word for it, after all


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> Is there even any proof that they had a baby at all? We only have Meghan's word for it, after all


So that’s why he has such low approval ratings


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> The thing I don't understand:
> 
> 'Harry says a large part of the reason they left the UK was racism'
> 
> But they've moved to America...



To be sure Uncle Andrew won't visit their kids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> A man who certainly won't be setting foot in the States ever again.


no indeed, he'll be flown to the guantanamo hilton


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Inviting you to explain your views is hardly trolling.


inviting sas to explain his views borders on the reckless


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

If Charles and the bald brother dies, who would be king / queen?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> If Charles and the bald brother dies, who would be king / queen?


the bald one's eldest child


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> If Charles and the bald brother dies, who would be king / queen?


the brat George.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast
> 
> View attachment 257849


Also, not sure it’s a good idea to place an infant so close to the Duke Of York


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

I’m reading about Anne Boleyn at the mo, how crowds would gather to scream abuse and throw stuff at her, not just in London but all over, so she had to hide or go well guarded. This is not relevant really, just odd, but in her case it makes much more sense, people in the 1500s had actual reasons to hate her.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Athos said:


> Sasaferrato what makes you so sure that racism wasn't a factor?
> 
> Take for example the very specific allegation of a member of the family expressing concern about how black the baby would be. Are you saying that's not racist? Or that they fabricated it?


Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.

Was it true? I don't know. 

It is possible, yes of course it is. 

Is it likely? Yes, it is. 

Is it likely that it would have been said to the Duchess? Absolutely not.

So we come back to an unsubstantiated allegation in a TV interview.

Unlike some on the thread, anything that is not able to be substantiated goes on the 'maybe' pile. Sometimes evidence does appear.

There is no doubt that they are both very very bitter about perceived slights, and this interview reeks of revenge.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m reading about Anne Boleyn at the mo, how crowds would gather to scream abuse and throw stuff at her, not just in London but all over. This is not relevant really, just odd, but in her case it makes much more sense, people had actual reasons to hate her.


Did they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...


So you are calling her a liar


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You really don’t like to have your bigotry called out, do you? You resplendent twit


I am neither racist or bigoted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in the lower half of the table apart from the beast
> 
> View attachment 257849


What are the %ages in green? Human?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Imagine in the unfortunate event that Hazmat and meg have a messy break up.

Would he return to UK and resume his duties or stay in the celebrity world of LA where his kids would presumably be. 

All it would take would be for him to have a drunken threesome organised by Guy Pelly and the British public would love him again


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am neither racist or bigoted.


i am surprised you lasted so long in the tory ranks then where those things are prerequisites for joining


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...



Again commenting on an interview you haven't seen but being a fucking authority on it.

It was said to Harry, more than once. There you go. 'Perceived slights' = wall to wall negative, racist, vile media attacks for years now. Seriously, the state of you.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Did they?


Sort of, she was enemy of the pope & symbolised divorce being an option if your wife bored you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am neither racist or bigoted.


You’re not a reputable source on this


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> So what if you have 'differing' views that doesn't mean we should ignore them. You post them up here with the hope that they'll be read and then complain if you get challenged on them.


 Really? Oh well, you'll no doubt be right. In the rather strange place that inside your head encompasses.


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...



OK, so you concede she *may* have been the victim of racism on the part of the Royal family (given its possible to be affected by comments which aren't said to your face*)?  (*They didn't claim they were, incidentally.)


----------



## pesh (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am neither racist or bigoted.


In the unlikely event of your opinion being required, you will be notified.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Imagine in the unfortunate event that Hazmat and meg have a messy break up.
> 
> Would he return to UK and resume his duties or stay in the celebrity world of LA where his kids would presumably be.
> 
> All it would take would be for him to have a drunken threesome organised by Guy Pelly and the British public would love him again



When rather than if I would say.


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the bald one's eldest child



Harry could be the regent until George came of age; a jealous uncle can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Imagine in the unfortunate event that Hazmat and meg have a messy break up.
> 
> Would he return to UK and resume his duties or stay in the celebrity world of LA where his kids would presumably be.
> 
> All it would take would be for him to have a drunken threesome organised by Guy Pelly and the British public would love him again


I did a search to find out who Guy Pelly was. The first page was a load of hits saying “who is Guy Pelly?”. I gave up hope of ever finding out and quit the search.  I think I’ll live.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

tim said:


> Harry could be the regent until George came of age; a jealous uncle can be a dangerous thing.


harry, or richard iv as he'd be known...


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...


Like you, I haven't watched the interview, but unlike you apparently I am able to read and so I'm aware that, as widely reported, the "unsubstantiated allegation" made in the interview is that the comments about skin colour were made to Harry, not to Meghan.

And it's curious to me that although you agree that it's both possible and even likely that such comments were made, you're still unwilling to express an opinion on whether such comments would be racist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Athos said:


> OK, so you concede she *may* have been the victim of racism on the part of the Royal family (given its possible to be affected by comments which aren't said to your face)?



Yes, she *may*.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Has the royal fam abdicated yet? Let me know when they do please.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is it likely that it would have been said to the Duchess? Absolutely not.


They make it clear that it wasn't said to her. It was said to Harry, who agreed that he later told her about it.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...



The idea that a comment at least quite like this was made has an incredibly plausible ring to it for me.  I'm talking about some time back, but one comment I heard a lot from adults hovering over my little sister's pram back in the early 80's was "oh, isn't she _fair" _in impressed tones (I also had the same comments apparently - in terms of proportional heritage me and my sister are very similar to Archie).

This was said directly to my Mum by the way.  

I don't want to accuse you of racism since I know some people really wanted to like Meghan and were very disappointed by her reported behaviour that apparently began as soon as her feet were under the table, but I don't think it's an either/or in terms of whether Meghan behaved badly in some cases vs. whether certain sectors of our media saw an opportunity to pander to their racist constituencies.


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yes, she *may*.



Then what makes you so sure is something they're making up?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> Like you, I haven't watched the interview, but unlike you apparently I am able to read and so I'm aware that, as widely reported, the "unsubstantiated allegation" made in the interview is that the comments about skin colour were made to Harry, not to Meghan.
> 
> And it's curious to me that although you agree that it's both possible and even likely that such comments were made, you're still unwilling to express an opinion on whether such comments would be racist.



Hang on a minute. I did NOT say that. I questioned, perfectly reasonably, if it had been said.

If it was said then of course it is racist, how could it be anything else? If it was said it is an appalling thing to say.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> They make it clear that it wasn't said to her. It was said to Harry, who agreed that he later told her about it.


Well, if it was said it is utterly beyond the pale.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hang on a minute. I did NOT say that. I questioned, perfectly reasonably, if it had been said.
> 
> If it was said then of course it is racist, how could it be anything else? If it was said it is an appalling thing to say.


Apologies if I've missed you saying that previously, but as far as I can see, it's the first time you've actually acknowledged that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Athos said:


> Then what makes you so sure is something they're making up?



I'm saying it was made up, I'm asking if there was a another source.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, if it was said it is utterly beyond the pale.


I am convinced it _was_ said.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> Apologies if I've missed you saying that previously, but as far as I can see, it's the first time you've actually acknowledged that.



Goes without saying I would have thought, but yes, should have actually said it sooner.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm saying it was made up, I'm asking if there was a another source.



You are convinced they are lying. Qwhite unsurprisingly.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I am convinced it _was_ said.



Why?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Why?


It has the ring of truth. I’ve met aristos.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> You are convinced they are lying. Quite unsurprisingly.



Your head really is a strange place. 

Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?

Are you Tom Watson?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Sort of, she was enemy of the pope & symbolised divorce being an option if your wife bored you.



It was a little more complicated than that!


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Goes without saying I would have thought, but yes, should have actually said it sooner.


Given the tone of your comments, it really doesn't go without saying, TBH


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Put that spade down, Sasaferrato


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?



Have you seen the disgusting onslaught of attacks on her by the media, which started as soon as she became involved with Harry?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What I remember about Diana’s death is that I made a really nice batch of apricot chutney that day. Still got a couple of jars under the stairs with homemade crown labels.



I was 14 and spent a month wondering if anything else was on while tuning out familial cries of "who gives a fuck" and the occasional  "those poor kids, only a few million to see them through"


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?


you found the allegations nauseating.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2021)

The thing is about people who are openly racist (aka that royal whose openly racist, fuck knows what he's called they all look the same) is that they're usually completely surrounded by people who are also very racist, but savvy enough to do it on the downlow while everyone's pointing at the mouthy one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?


never pictured you as a miner before but you seem intent on digging


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It has the ring of truth. I’ve met aristos.



I think I would need a wee bit more than that. 

The statement is just so bloody awful, really awful. It's a baby FFS!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?



Nice try Sass. You've not seen anything over the last years, nothing at all and its all in my head. 'She was welcomed' and is causing all this drama because of 'her behaviour', you know what they're like, probably lying about having felt suicidal too eh?.....Right. Twunt.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Have you seen the disgusting onslaught of attacks on her by the media, which started as soon as she became involved with Harry?



Not a royal watcher, but from a distance it looked a good bit different to Kate Middleton's ritual hazing.


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?



There is no other evidence (nor would you expect there to be of a private family discussion). So, based on what we do have i.e. Harry saying it happened (and nobody denyng it), do you think it more likely to have happened or not?  Essentially, is it more likely that he made the whole thing up, or that (at least some of) the royal family behaved in a racist way with regard to her?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm saying it was made up, I'm asking if there was a another source.


Presumably the only other source would be the person who said it. 

So if you're asking about level of evidence, they could be lying of course, but it's not hearsay. It's direct testimony from the person it was said to.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> The idea that a comment at least quite like this was made has an incredibly plausible ring to it for me.  I'm talking about some time back, but one comment I heard a lot from adults hovering over my little sister's pram back in the early 80's was "oh, isn't she _fair" _in impressed tones (I also had the same comments apparently - in terms of proportional heritage me and my sister are very similar to Archie).
> 
> This was said directly to my Mum by the way.
> 
> I don't want to accuse you of racism since I know some people really wanted to like Meghan and were very disappointed by her reported behaviour that apparently began as soon as her feet were under the table, but I don't think it's an either/or in terms of whether Meghan behaved badly in some cases vs. whether certain sectors of our media saw an opportunity to pander to their racist constituencies.



The first comment I got from one sibling on seeing her photo was directly about my future wife's skin colour. This was in 2003ish. I'm sure in his mind it #bantz and nothing serious.

Its one of a series of reasons I'm not expecting to see him again any time soon and couldn't give a shit if I don't.

People are cunts


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Have you seen the disgusting onslaught of attacks on her by the media, which started as soon as she became involved with Harry?


For example, this comparison has already been posted: Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters

That’s racism, by the way, Sasaferrato


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It was a little more complicated than that!


Yes. I was going for a snazzy one liner though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Have you seen the disgusting onslaught of attacks on her by the media, which started as soon as she became involved with Harry?



I did see a collage of front pages the other day, every one welcoming her.









						Here Are The Newspaper Front Pages On The Day Of The Royal Wedding
					

Meghan Markle and her mum, Doria Ragland, are the pre-wedding stars.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I would need a wee bit more than that.
> 
> The statement is just so bloody awful, really awful. It's a baby FFS!



I heard randoms on the street/tram making such comments.  Randoms who were not the former overseers of a racist Empire.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2021)

Ahahahahahaha:






						UK media not bigoted: SoE responds to Sussexes’ claims of racism – Society of Editors
					

Society of Editors. Protecting the freedom of the news media



					www.societyofeditors.org


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I would need a wee bit more than that.


I’m not just using that though, I have the evidence of the person it was said to.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> For example, this comparison has already been posted: Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
> 
> That’s racism, by the way, Sasaferrato



Have a look at the front pages. It started well, then soured.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at the front pages. It started well, then soured.


It always does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at the front pages. It started well, then soured.


And why do you think that happened?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m not just using that though, I have the evidence of the person it was said to.



Because it is such a serious allegation, probably.

On reflection, it would be a dreadful thing to allege if not true.

Saddening though.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I did see a collage of front pages the other day, every one welcoming her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's a bit of snark in the Daily Mail one, but it's fair comment to say they took a day off.

So, in the set of pics Danny just posted up, what is your explanation?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The person it happened to is surely the most reputable source?


I think Archie is a bit too young to be asking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> I think Archie is a bit too young to be asking.


It happened to Harry


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am neither racist or bigoted.



...anything that is not able to be substantiated goes on the 'maybe' pile. Sometimes evidence does appear.


----------



## Athos (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> On reflection, it would be a dreadful thing to allege if not true.



So...?



Athos said:


> There is no other evidence (nor would you expect there to be of a private family discussion). So, based on what we do have i.e. Harry saying it happened (and nobody denyng it), do you think it more likely to have happened or not?  Essentially, is it more likely that he made the whole thing up, or that (at least some of) the royal family behaved in a racist way with regard to her?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Athos said:


> To be sure Uncle Andrew won't visit their kids.


Not until any daughter reaches 16. allegedly.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Again, an unsubstantiated allegation, which certainly added spice to the interview.
> 
> Was it true? I don't know.
> 
> ...


It was said to Harry and he confirmed it!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Why would Harry lie to his wife about something like that?


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> For example, this comparison has already been posted: Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
> 
> That’s racism, by the way, Sasaferrato


As far as I can see, all that those contrasted stories demonstrate conclusively is that the media have treated the two women very differently, they don't demonstrate that the reason for that difference is necessarily racism.

There are other differences between Meghan and Kate which might have explained the difference, at least to the casual observer.

I also wasn't aware that Harry and Meghan had themselves previously suggested that the difference was down to racism. This interview and the question about the expected baby's skin colour is the first thing I've seen which is clearly and unmistakably an example of that.


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why would Harry lie to his wife about something like that?


Maybe he has a grudge against his Aunt Anne.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

So the racism bit is unsubstantiated comment but all the apparent awful behaviour, what ever that was, is true.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hang on a minute. I did NOT say that. I questioned, perfectly reasonably, if it had been said.
> 
> If it was said then of course it is racist, how could it be anything else? If it was said it is an appalling thing to say.


So you admit the Royal family are racist! wahaay!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> There are other differences between Meghan and Kate which might have explained the difference, at least to the casual observer.



Previous history of work in the media and public life in general, being a little older, being a divorcee.
I can't think of any others.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I did a search to find out who Guy Pelly was. The first page was a load of hits saying “who is Guy Pelly?”. I gave up hope of ever finding out and quit the search.  I think I’ll live.


He's the childhood best pal of both Harry and Wills.

In the old days when Harry was the "fun one" he was always in the vicinity when Harry was playing pool naked in Vegas or dressing as a nazi or otherwise enjoying his life and privilege and fame.
The tabloids gunned for him as a "bad influence"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And why do you think that happened?



Frogmore. The move to the States, (without informing the Queen of their intention), the 'woke' bollocks they have been spouting, the venality of the couple (Netflix).

Most things small, but cumulatively turned the GBP against them, this mirrored by the press.

A clusterfuck all round really. 

A pity, but Harry broke the 'deal', he had a life of immense privilege, the downside of course was a life of 'royal service'. Meghan couldn't handle that, she seemed to have no understanding of what she was signing up for.... basically having to cease having an opinion on anything at all contentious.

Had things been done differently...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frogmore. The move to the States, (without informing the Queen of their intention), the 'woke' bollocks they have been spouting, the venality of the couple (Netflix).
> 
> Most things small, but cumulatively turned the GBP against them, this mirrored by the press.
> 
> ...


What woke bollocks?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Well, there's a bit of snark in the Daily Mail one, but it's fair comment to say they took a day off.
> 
> So, in the set of pics Danny just posted up, what is your explanation?


 It soured. And the press are cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato 
What ‘woke bollocks’? Really doubling down on the racism here. Not giving a very good account of yourself are you?


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

Ya know what though, I think it’s probably a good thing that a) some family member said it out loud, the bit about what if your kid comes out dark brown how would that go and then b) that’s now been aired publicly without naming one individual as being the big racist, it being presented as more a general problem.
The question / ‘concern’ itself isn’t actually shocking or surprising is it, in the context, just would have expected all that racism and anxiety about blood lines to be done silently, swept well under the expensive rug, this being England.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It soured. And the press are cunts.



Well, no one's arguing the second count.  I don't watch closely enough to be able to say, but Meghan must have done a string of pretty terrible things.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> So you admit the Royal family are racist! wahaay!



You really need to take a 'critical thinking' course.

From the evidence, one of the royal family (may be or is) racist.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frogmore. The move to the States, (without informing the Queen of their intention), the 'woke' bollocks they have been spouting, the venality of the couple (Netflix).
> 
> Most things small, but cumulatively turned the GBP against them, this mirrored by the press.
> 
> ...


Would you consult your grandmother before moving? the fact that they did actually inform her tho has clearly by passed you.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your head really is a strange place.
> 
> Are you of the view that any allegation, made by any person, should be automatically believed, without further check?
> 
> Are you Tom Watson?


You rekcon Harry's lying then?

Does that not strike you as a bit far fetched. That he would openly lie against his own family.

Whilst all the other stuff "awful behaviour" you've presumably read about in the same press that demonstrably have treated M and K differently, is true. 

Seems a bit bizarre to me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Sasaferrato
> What ‘woke bollocks’? Really doubling down on the racism here. Not giving a very good account of yourself are you?


 Give it a rest you pillock. They have been wittering on about 'living authentically' (whatever that means) and other such Californian tosh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato, what does 'woke' mean to you?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> Would you consult your grandmother before moving? the fact that they did actually inform her tho has clearly by passed you.



No, because it would take a séance to do so.

A prince of the realm isn't me though.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> As far as I can see, all that those contrasted stories demonstrate conclusively is that the media have treated the two women very differently, they don't demonstrate that the reason for that difference is necessarily racism.
> 
> There are other differences between Meghan and Kate which might have explained the difference, at least to the casual observer.
> 
> I also wasn't aware that Harry and Meghan had themselves previously suggested that the difference was down to racism. This interview and the question about the expected baby's skin colour is the first thing I've seen which is clearly and unmistakably an example of that.



Ahem.

Prince Harry's new girlfriend Meghan Markle's LA home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sasaferrato, what does 'woke' mean to you?


 Gwyneth Paltrow's fanny scented candles and other such bullshit aimed at parting the gullible from their cash.
Have I used the wrong word?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> ...the 'woke' bollocks they have been spouting...



You mean like the Mumbai stuff?









						Meghan Markle ‘was woke before she met Prince Harry’
					

MEGHAN MARKLE was "woke before she met Harry" and her life experiences were "different" to the Royal Family, an expert has claimed.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow's fanny scented candles and other such bullshit aimed at parting the gullible from their cash.
> Have I used the wrong word?



I think you've confused 'woke' with 'woo'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow's fanny scented candles and other such bullshit aimed at parting the gullible from their cash.
> Have I used the wrong word?



Nothing about candles or Gwyneth Paltrow in the dictionary:


----------



## LDC (Mar 8, 2021)

FFS, this thread.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Have you used it wrong Sasaferrato, or is a black woman being alert to racism bollocks?


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2021)

Again. The lengths people who get upset at being called racist will go to in order to try and discredit or undermine allegations of racism is quite telling.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow's fanny scented candles and other such bullshit aimed at parting the gullible from their cash.
> Have I used the wrong word?


yes, YES you very much have


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Ya know what though, I think it’s probably a good thing that a) some family member said it out loud, the bit about what if your kid comes out dark brown how would that go and then b) that’s now been aired publicly without naming one individual as being the big racist, it being presented as more a general problem.
> The question / ‘concern’ itself isn’t actually shocking or surprising is it, in the context, just would have expected all that racism and anxiety about blood lines to be done silently, swept well under the expensive rug, this being England.



Indeed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think you've confused 'woke' with 'woo'.



Oh bugger.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

So what's the woo bollocks these two have been up to?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think we can all agree that it’s a good idea to #AbolishPiersMorgan


He's been pretty good sticking up for NHS workers and couldn't give a fuck about royals, pro, anti firm or chicken rescuers


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So what's the woo bollocks these two have been up to?



They've been doing it en masse?  Didn't you see?!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Come on people this is a Royal Thread, have a bit of respect :rolleyes


IC3D said:


> couldn't give a fuck about ... chicken rescuers


----------



## not a trot (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Has the royal fam abdicated yet? Let me know when they do please.



Abdicate ! Fuckers can't even go on holiday.


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Prince Harry's new girlfriend Meghan Markle's LA home | Daily Mail Online


I hadn't seen that before, and that story does appear to have racist undertones.

Just to be clear, I'm not trying to argue that none of the stuff written about her has been racist, I'm saying that in most of the stuff I personally had read before reports of the interview (which I'm sure is only a small proportion of what actually exists) the racism hasn't been explicitly the reason for the inequal treatment of Meghan compared to Kate.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2021)

I thought it would go Pete Tong cos she is a Septic. Didn't occur to me she was black for a while but my interest was limited.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

even if urban lasts a thousand years they will still say this was one of sasaferrato's unfinest hours


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> I hadn't seen that before, and that story does appear to have racist undertones.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not trying to argue that none of the stuff written about her has been racist, I'm saying that in most of the stuff I personally had read before reports of the interview (which I'm sure is only a small proportion of what actually exists) the racism hasn't been explicitly the reason for the inequal treatment of Meghan compared to Kate.



_"Home sweet home? Prince Harry's new girl, Meghan Markle, grew up in this house in Crenshaw, Los Angeles, a troubled area that had 47 crimes in the past week - including murder..."_

Fucking hell, that's a tiny fart in a tornado compared to the crimes committed in Westminster.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2021)

its not just about her ethnicity , its about her class - though these things ... intersect!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Isn't this whole interview just a case of airing your dirty linen in public? 

Aristocratic Jeremy Kyle.

Going on international telly to declare your dad is a cunt but your nans alright is hardly gonna help matters


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its not just about her ethnicity , its about her class - though these things ... intersect!


Good point.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 8, 2021)

I see that 17.1 million people watched that interview in America. Be interesting to see how many people watch it here.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 8, 2021)

Good luck to em I reckon , they are better off out of the royal bullshit circus anyhow. Least we won't be paying for them now, unlike the rest of the bunch of self entitled, sponging,  "we're not racist" cunts. Any discord sown in the institution over this which may hasten it's end is a good thing too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

IC3D said:


> He's been pretty good sticking up for NHS workers and couldn't give a fuck about royals, pro, anti firm or chicken rescuers


He clearly does give a fuck, he’s pruriently obsessed with Meghan


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> I hadn't seen that before, and that story does appear to have racist undertones.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not trying to argue that none of the stuff written about her has been racist, I'm saying that in most of the stuff I personally had read before reports of the interview (which I'm sure is only a small proportion of what actually exists) the racism hasn't been explicitly the reason for the inequal treatment of Meghan compared to Kate.


racism is rarely totally explicit tbf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> _"Home sweet home? Prince Harry's new girl, Meghan Markle, grew up in this house in Crenshaw, Los Angeles, a troubled area that had 47 crimes in the past week - including murder..."_
> 
> Fucking hell, that's a tiny fart in a tornado compared to the crimes committed in Westminster.



No no no, living in a slum is a crime, owning a slum and invading a country for oil or bunging a mate 30k to let you develop it is just good business.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Isn't this whole interview just a case of airing your dirty linen in public?
> 
> Aristocratic Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> Going on international telly to declare your dad is a cunt but your nans alright is hardly gonna help matters


That's only part of the story though. That they were treated like dirt by most of the untouchable British press, and were so almost certainly because racial and class prejudice, is a far more crucial aspect. As is the fact that she endured at least some degree of the same prejudice from her new family.

That needs to be exposed and aired in public as much as possible. And since the British press is certainly not going to help her denounce themselves and the Royal Family, I myself cannot blame them one iota for using the means at their disposal to strike back- in this case worldwide, unavoidable exposure via an interview with Oprah. When you are fighting all-powerful bullies you need all the help you can get.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> That's only part of the story though. That they were treated like dirt by most of the untouchable British press, and were so almost certainly because racial and class prejudice, is a far more crucial aspect. As is the fact that she endured at least some degree of the same prejudice from her new family.
> 
> That needs to be exposed and aired in public as much as possible. And since the British press is certainly not going to help her denounce themselves and the Royal Family, I myself cannot blame them one iota for using the means at their disposal to strike back- in this case worldwide, unavoidable exposure via an interview with Oprah. When you are fighting all-powerful bullies you need all the help you can get.


Of course fight the press with all the weapons you can - but family business is private business. I know this isn't a regular family but slating your dad on telly is a bit much IMHO.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Of course fight the press with all the weapons you can - but family business is private business. I know this isn't a regular family but slating your dad on telly is a bit much IMHO.


come off it. the dude should be at the bottom of a mine shaft, who gives a fuck if his lad slags him off on telly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Frogmore. The move to the States, (without informing the Queen of their intention), the 'woke' bollocks they have been spouting, the venality of the couple (Netflix).
> 
> Most things small, but cumulatively turned the GBP against them, this mirrored by the press.
> 
> ...



It's as if it's possible not to read a single article nor listen to a single interview ever but still string a few key words together into an authoritative narrative that you believe to be true and defend because everyone else is clearly wrong. Cos that's the only conceivable way it could be.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Of course fight the press with all the weapons you can - but family business is private business. I know this isn't a regular family but slating your dad on telly is a bit much IMHO.



This is the sort of attitude that perpetuates generations of family abuse and trauma. Keeping up appearances, just because, not fighting back, not making the choice to escape, letting those around you control the narrative, not being honest because if you do you are the 'bad' one and everyone will hate you for it.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> This is the sort of attitude that perpetuates generations of family abuse and trauma. Keeping up appearances, just because, not fighting back, not making the choice to escape, letting those around you control the narrative, not being honest because if you do you are the 'bad' one and everyone will hate you for it.


I very much doubt old Charlie boy was abusive


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ll be honest, I thought she was Italian 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I very much doubt old Charlie boy was abusive



Because you know him _that_ well. Up close and personal. Gotcha.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> That's only part of the story though. That they were treated like dirt by most of the untouchable British press, and were so almost certainly because racial and class prejudice, is a far more crucial aspect. As is the fact that she endured at least some degree of the same prejudice from her new family.
> 
> That needs to be exposed and aired in public as much as possible. And since the British press is certainly not going to help her denounce themselves and the Royal Family, I myself cannot blame them one iota for using the means at their disposal to strike back- in this case worldwide, unavoidable exposure via an interview with Oprah. When you are fighting all-powerful bullies you need all the help you can get.



She and Oprah seem to have got to known a little better than at her wedding. They'd met once before. For a few minutes. And who gets a front row seat..? Not her old man, no. The Queen of US Daytime TV.

That's a three year plan.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I’ll be honest, I thought she was Italian 🤷‍♂️



Black and mixed ethnicity people can be Italian too because that's a nationality, obviously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

What's Frogmore BTW?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She and Oprah seem to have got to known a little better than at her wedding. They'd met once before. For a few minutes. And who gets a front row seat..? Not her old man, no. The Queen of US Daytime TV.
> 
> That's a three year plan.



Burn the witch she planned it from the start.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Frogmore BTW?


It is a house


----------



## pesh (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Burn the witch she planned it from the start.


got to respect that


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2021)

The queen reputedly didn't like Thatcher because she wouldn't back sanctions against South Africa like the rest of the commonwealth wanted to. But the Queen thinks she's queen of a load of countries in Africa and Asia because her ancestors' soldiers went there killing and looting. I think they're both racist.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Black and mixed ethnicity people can be Italian too because that's a nationality, obviously.



You know what I mean though. She passes for white. That being the case, the people treating her differently, if due to ethnicity, must have been doing it consciously.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

pesh said:


> got to respect that



Can't trust these gold-digging 'foreign' women. Especially actresses.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It is a house


why is Sasaferrato so exercised about it?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Because you know him _that_ well. Up close and personal. Gotcha.


Come on - no one is suggesting he was abusive. Families fall out and feud- God knows mine can feud for England, but it all comes out in the wash.
I'm of the opinion that God chooses your family but you choose your own friends, and conversely blood is thicker than water.

Whilst it's an option I think you need to consider very carefully before cutting lose a close family member. They need to have done something pretty bad I reckon.

Man turns his back on his family well he just ain't no good as Bruce Springsteen pointed out in the 80s


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Burn the witch she planned it from the start.



She does seem pretty shrewd. In the last week she's managed to humiliate the Daily Mail and attempt to bring down the House of Windsor. As vile as she is, I can't argue with either!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You know what I mean though. She passes for white. That being the case, the people treating her differently, if due to ethnicity, must have been doing it consciously.



She doesn't pass for White. She is openly Mixed race and has never hidden that. The fact that you might not have been able to tell is your business. Italy is a country. I think you meant 'Mediterranean looking' which incidentally is commonly used to avoid calling someone White.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> She doesn't pass for White. She is openly Mixed race and has never hidden that. The fact that you might not have been able to tell is your business. Italy is a country. I think you meant 'Mediterranean looking' which incidentally is commonly used to avoid calling someone White.



I don’t really care to be frank.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She does seem pretty shrewd. In the last week she's managed to humiliate the Daily Mail and attempt to bring down the House of Windsor. As vile as she is, I can't argue with either!



Yep, utterly vile, I mean why else would someone stand up for themselves against years of vitriol, racism and demonisation.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 8, 2021)

I wonder if the Firm also asked James Hewitt and Di how ginger the kid would be..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I don’t really care to be frank.



You cared enough to post, Frank.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> You cared enough to post, Frank.



It was a passing comment for flips sake. I’ll leave you to it. You seem intent on being offended.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It was a passing comment for flips sake. I’ll leave you to it. You seem intent on being offended.


bingo


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I wonder if the Firm also asked James Hewitt and Di how ginger the kid would be..


Probably not as there are gingers in both parents' families


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Come on - no one is suggesting he was abusive. Families fall out and feud- God knows mine can feud for England, but it all comes out in the wash.
> I'm of the opinion that God chooses your family but you choose your own friends, and conversely blood is thicker than water.
> 
> Whilst it's an option I think you need to consider very carefully before cutting lose a close family member. They need to have done something pretty bad I reckon.
> ...



Or maybe you could consider carefully why they have used their platforms to clap back against the continuous attacks on them?

You can believe that God chooses our families, so what?  IME people don't distance themselves or turn their backs on their families without good reason/s.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It was a passing comment for flips sake. I’ll leave you to it. You seem intent on being offended.



Easiest if people agree on a single definition of a single usage type of 'pass' before introducing more.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It was a passing comment for flips sake. I’ll leave you to it. You seem intent on being offended.



I'm not offended in the slightest. You seem to be offended by me not agreeing with your passing, factless comment. Can't think why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> A pity, but Harry broke the 'deal', he had a life of immense privilege, the downside of course was a life of 'royal service'. Meghan couldn't handle that, she seemed to have no understanding of what she was signing up for.... basically having to cease having an opinion on anything at all contentious.


Going back to this - what's wrong with having opinions and expressing them? And what's wrong with not wanting to be part of the vile shitshow?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm not offended in the slightest. You seem to be offended by me not agreeing with your passing factless comment.



Well I guess that’s both of us that appear to be offended. If neither of us are that’s probably a good thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why is Sasaferrato so exercised about it?


Confused with frogmarch no doubt


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Passing is a very loaded word btw


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Going back to this - what's wrong with having opinions and expressing them? And what's wrong with not wanting to be part of the vile shitshow?


The royal family have plenty of opinions on contentious issues anyway. Mostly they share them privately with the government to influence policy rather than with the press though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Going back to this - what's wrong with having opinions and expressing them? And what's wrong with not wanting to be part of the vile shitshow?



It's another reality-free comment though. Harry has been openly critical of the whole 'royal' life and media attention in the past. It's just another way to attack MM and paint her as 'wearing the trousers'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> The royal family have plenty of opinions on contentious issues anyway. Mostly they share them privately with the government to influence policy rather than with the press though.


Being concerned about the amount of melanin in a baby's skin is also rather a contentious issue


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I guess that’s both of us that appear to be offended. If neither of us are that’s probably a good thing.



Yeah, that must be it. I engage with you, correct your flippant assertion and the only meaning you can make from that is that I must be 'offended' because that's the only basis for me disagreeing with you right? That's the only reason it could be, not because I am right and feel it's worthy of saying anything? Gotcha.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> basically having to cease having an opinion on anything at all contentious.











						95 Prince Philip gaffes in 95 years
					

The so-called ‘Prince of gaffes’ has developed a reputation for being one of the most blunder and solecism prone members of the Royal Family




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, that must be it. I engage with you, correct your flippant assertion and the only meaning you can make from that is that I must be 'offended' because that's the only basis for me disagreeing with you right? That's the only reason it could be, not because I am right and feel it's worthy of saying anything? Gotcha.



I was trying to be nice with that post.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Being concerned about the amount of melanin in a baby's skin is also rather a contentious issue



It's a pretty common dynamic and experience in mixed ethnicity families IME, where the wider family culture includes 'racist' attitudes that is..


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> IME people don't distance themselves or turn their backs on their families without good reason/s.


The most recent feud in my family was because my cousin was on Married at First Sight lol
Only lasted a few months that one thankfully


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

I remember some years back the term "ambiguously brown" being discussed on here.  Common in computer games, cartoons and some TV shows - relates to a person who is clearly not of Northern European ancestry, but who does not get a specific clear ancestral background written in for them (sometimes in futuristic concepts, everyone is "ambiguously brown" - most of the humans in _Mass Effect_ for instance).

Often a witless and low-cost way of giving the impression of fostering diversity in your content, but without having to tread near any potential landmines.

I haven't seen or thought of the term in ages, but typed it into Google and pic of Meghan came right up.  I kind of think without that layer of ambiguity she might never have got a foot near Buckingham Palace.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Passing is a very loaded word btw



Didn’t realise. What does it mean? I thought it was the polite way of saying ‘looks like’.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Didn’t realise. What does it mean? I thought it was the polite way of saying ‘looks like’.


What do you think "pass for" means?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> What do you think "pass for" means?



Looks like.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Looks like.


So not "looks like enough to pass as"?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> So not "looks like enough to pass as"?



Well obviously. I don’t get your point, sorry.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

kinnel, 17 minutes into C4 News and they're still on this story.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a pretty common dynamic and experience in mixed ethnicity families IME, where the wider family culture includes 'racist' attitudes that is..



Pretty common for the non-white members to kind of think of themselves and kin in terms of a ranking of relative white/blackness too ime.  Sadly heard my Mum come out with something quite racist a while back about someone much 'blacker' than her.  The internalised stuff can come out in ways that are rather tragic.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Looks like.



It means both pretends to be and is perceived to be.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well obviously. I don’t get your point, sorry.



Sometimes there can be an element of accusation of deceitfulness.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well obviously. I don’t get your point, sorry.


If someone is described as "they could pass for white" why do you think that would be seen to be a benefit by some/many?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It means both pretends to be and is perceived to be.



Oh, sorry I didn’t mean it like that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Pretty common for the non-white members to kind of think of themselves and kin in terms of a ranking of relative white/blackness too ime.  Sadly heard my Mum come out with something quite racist a while back about someone much 'blacker' than her.  The internalised stuff can come out in ways that are rather tragic.



Exactly, colourism. An element of applied and internalised racism.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

with 'pass', there is an implied 'fail'. and for some reason no-one ever says 'well, they could pass for black'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She and Oprah seem to have got to known a little better than at her wedding. They'd met once before. For a few minutes. And who gets a front row seat..? Not her old man, no. The Queen of US Daytime TV.
> 
> That's a three year plan.



Her old man has spent the last few decades being a cunt by most accounts so he's lucky he got a fucking invite.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> with 'pass', there is an implied 'fail'. and for some reason no-one ever says 'well, they could pass for black'



Well I can assure you I wasn’t implying anything.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Exactly, colourism. Applied and internalised racism.



Colourism - that's it - the word had totally escaped me there.

I think there's something that's kind of an adjunct to colourism linked to ethnic differences in feature shape.
Saw this when an old housemate of mine had someone say to him "if you had white skin you'd be a white man".  
It was on the quote board in the house for a while but we all knew what was meant.

Someone in the media summed it up recently when they said they didn't think Meghan would have gotten a foot in the door if she'd looked like Venus Williams.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I can assure you I wasn’t implying anything.


I know - you were asking why it was a loaded term is all. That's why it's a loaded term.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I know - you were asking why it was a loaded term is all. That's why it's a loaded term.



I get you. Didn’t think of it like that.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> with 'pass', there is an implied 'fail'. and for some reason no-one ever says 'well, they could pass for black'



Interesting.  I seem to "pass for Persian" as far as the guys at the corner shop are concerned, but this might be a niche usage.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Pretty common for the non-white members to kind of think of themselves and kin in terms of a ranking of relative white/blackness too ime.  Sadly heard my Mum come out with something quite racist a while back about someone much 'blacker' than her.  The internalised stuff can come out in ways that are rather tragic.


I'm white but do have a lot of black colleagues and a few black friends. 

I have realised that there's loads of inter-black politics that whites are largely unaware of and its none of our business tbh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Interesting.  I seem to "pass for Persian" as far as the guys at the corner shop are concerned, but this might be a niche usage.



The 'looks like' is about phenotype...people make assumptions and associations based on their experiences.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


>




To be fair, I think with Meghan part of the idea was explicitly to bring in some new genes.

I don't mean from Harry's perspective, I mean in terms of some early acceptance by senior Royals.  I mean, how many repeats of Andrew and Edward can they really afford?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> To be fair, I think with Meghan part of the idea was explicitly to bring in some new genes.



A bit like the plot of Get Out.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> A bit like the plot of Get Out.



I had to Google it, not knowing the film.

Well.. not quite _exactly_ like that.


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> To be fair, I think with Meghan part of the idea was explicitly to bring in some new genes.
> 
> I don't mean from Harry's perspective, I mean in terms of some early acceptance by senior Royals.  I mean, how many repeats of Andrew and Edward can they really afford?


But he's a younger son so it wouldn't affect the proper, half a chance of being monarch, royals. Kate and William are already churning out the Annes and Andrews of tomorrow. Archie is just a Eugenie.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I have realised that there's loads of inter-black politics that whites are largely unaware of and its none of our business tbh


.....as a rule of thumb i think all politics of prejudice should be brought out in the open and exposed for what it is


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> But he's a younger son so it wouldn't affect the proper, half a chance of being monarch, royals. Kate and William are already churning out the Annes and Andrews of tomorrow. Archie is just a Eugenie.



A very good point.  Still brings an element of diversity to the general milieu, and some wider perspectives, but it's a few car crashes away from changing the bloodline.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm white but do have a lot of black colleagues and a few black friends.
> 
> I have realised that there's loads of inter-black politics that whites are largely unaware of and its none of our business tbh



I disagree to some extent. If those politics are influenced by White people and in this case anti-black racism. White people are aware of racism, many though don't want to engage in those conversations or engage with what they may be perpetuating conciously/unconciously.

To be clear, no I don't think you should be butting in and insisting you know better however there is definately a place and need for White people to engage with conversations about anti-black racism.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I disagree to some extent. If those politics are influenced by White people and in this case anti-black racism. White people are aware of racism, many though don't want to engage in those conversations or engage with what they may be perpetuating conciously/unconciously.



Genuine question here, but why do you keep capitalising the word white? Is there some sort of significance to it as more than merely a descriptive term?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

This short interview with Bonnie Greer says a lot in terms of the general public level complexity/how people are reacting and why IMO...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Genuine question here, but why do you keep capitalising the word white? Is there some sort of significance to it as more than merely a descriptive term?



For the same reason I captialise the word Black when I am using it as a descriptive/adjective when talking about someone's/a group of people's 'racial' identity. In short., habit.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> This short interview with Bonnie Greer says a lot in terms of the general public level complexity/how people are reacting and why IMO...




Fucking hell, that was like a gut punch at 3:05. 

(I'd already put the 'like' on before I'd got that far into the video based on what Bonnie had said so far)


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I disagree to some extent. If those politics are influenced by White people and in this case anti-black racism. White people are aware of racism, many though don't want to engage in those conversations or engage with what they may be perpetuating conciously/unconciously.
> 
> To be clear, no I don't think you should be butting in and insisting you know better however there is definately a place and need for White people to engage with conversations about anti-black racism.


True but its hard to have anything pertinent to say when colleagues of Jamaican heritage are telling me why they dislike Nigerians, which a lot of them do.

I believe it goes both ways too, for different reasons. 

I feel I'm getting into "whitesplaining" territory here though. 
My point is, I think as a White bloke I'm best staying out of these type issues as I do not have the capacity to understand where either group is coming from.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> True but its hard to have anything pertinent to say when colleagues of Jamaican heritage are telling me why they dislike Nigerians, which a lot of them do.



Don't know whether you remember the sitcom _Desmond's_ - I thought they did a pretty good job of approaching this stuff on there a fair while back.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> For the same reason I captialise the word Black when I am using it as a descriptive/adjective when talking about someone's/a group of people's 'racial' identity. In short., habit.



Is there any reason why you usually capitalise the word black? I know some people make a conceptual distinction between the uppercase and lowercases uses. I’m not saying this is what you are doing, I’m just wondering if you can fill me in a bit on what that might be about. I’m not much of an academic.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is there any reason why you usually capitalise the word black? I know some people make a conceptual distinction between the uppercase and lowercases uses. I’m not saying this is what you are doing, I’m just wondering if you can fill me in a bit on what that might be about. I’m not much of an academic.



I always read it as to do with distinguishing the social and political dimension from the 'colour' dimension, but very happy to be corrected by Rutita if I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 8, 2021)

Jesus, the BBC have got a 'live feed' of updates for the screening of the interview on ITV. For something that already aired last night.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fucking hell, that was like a gut punch at 3:05.
> 
> (I'd already put the 'like' on before I'd got that far into the video based on what Bonnie had said so far)


I don’t know Andrew Pierce so don’t know if he has form or if there’s another agenda I’m not aware of, but what is wrong in saying you don’t see a black woman you just see a beautiful woman? Is the inference she’s beautiful therefore she can’t be black? Am I naive in thinking that not seeing the colour of her skin is being the opposite of racist?


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> I don’t know Andrew Pierce so don’t know if he has form or if there’s another agenda I’m not aware of, but what is wrong in saying you don’t see a black woman you just see a beautiful woman? Is the inference she’s beautiful therefore she can’t be black? Am I naive in thinking that not seeing the colour of her skin is being the opposite of racist?


he immediately follows that sentence by saying something about how you can definitely tell oprah is black, so yeah you are being naive.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> he immediately follows that sentence by saying something about how you can definitely tell oprah is black, so yeah you are being naive.


But you can!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> True but its hard to have anything pertinent to say when colleagues of Jamaican heritage are telling me why they dislike Nigerians, which a lot of them do.
> I believe it goes both ways too, for different reasons. I feel I'm getting into "whitesplaining" territory here though.
> My point is, I think as a White bloke I'm best staying out of these type issues as I do not have the capacity to understand where either group is coming from.



how much anyone can intervene effectively when people are being prejudiced is up to the person to judge - pick your battles -  but yeah people are prejudiced around the world and in all manner of ways - its not whitesplaining or similiar to check someone for being prejudiced


----------



## brogdale (Mar 8, 2021)

Henry Martyn had it right.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> I don’t know Andrew Pierce so don’t know if he has form or if there’s another agenda I’m not aware of, but what is wrong in saying you don’t see a black woman you just see a beautiful woman? Is the inference she’s beautiful therefore she can’t be black? Am I naive in thinking that not seeing the colour of her skin is being the opposite of racist?


I’d never heard of him so I looked him up:


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> But you can!


racism doesn't stop because someone isn't immediately obviously black. Putting aside whether Andrew Pierce equates beauty with whiteness, whether he knew she was mixed race isn't relevant. I didn't know Markle was mixed race either until fairly recently: but the royal family did, and the british press did, and those are the people who're being accused of being racist here.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> racism doesn't stop because someone isn't immediately obviously black. Putting aside whether Andrew Pierce equates beauty with whiteness, whether he knew she was mixed race isn't relevant. I didn't know Markle was mixed race either until fairly recently: but the royal family did, and the british press did, and those are the people who're being accused of being racist here.


That I do understand. And like you I didn’t even realise her race until it became an issue.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Mar 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 257930


Why is there a dead body propped up on one side of the photo?


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> Am I naive in thinking that not seeing the colour of her skin is being the opposite of racist?


Oh gawd. Yes, you are being naive, or a less kind word would be ignorant. "I don't even see skin colour me" is a thing said by people who have either not spent 2 seconds thinking about these issues ever or who are lying for a reason.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Oh gawd. Yes, you are being naive, or a less kind word would be ignorant. "I don't even see skin colour me" is a thing said by people who have either not spent 2 seconds thinking about these issues ever or who are lying for a reason.


100% a thing only said by racist IME


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> 100% a thing only said by racist IME



I don’t think 100%, but pretty commonly.

Very clearly so in the case of that Andrew Pierce guy.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> racism doesn't stop because someone isn't immediately obviously black. Putting aside whether Andrew Pierce equates beauty with whiteness, whether he knew she was mixed race isn't relevant. I didn't know Markle was mixed race either until fairly recently: but the royal family did, and the british press did, and those are the people who're being accused of being racist here.


How the actual fuck have you avoided knowing that?! I’m actually impressed!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> 100% a thing only said by racist IME


What about Ryan Giggs? How many people have ever considered him to be black?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Oh gawd. Yes, you are being naive, or a less kind word would be ignorant. "I don't even see skin colour me" is a thing said by people who have either not spent 2 seconds thinking about these issues ever or who are lying for a reason.



Or people who have consciously made the decision to try and treat people the same regardless of colour.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Or people who have consciously made the decision to try and treat people the same regardless of colour.


That’s not the same as “I don’t see skin colour”.   
We all live in a deeply racist society, claiming to be not in any way a part of that is at best ignorant. Work towards being an anti racist, in your words and actions, great, but just counting yourself out as above and unbesmirched by the structural reality in which you exist is stupid and dishonest, imo.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> What about Ryan Giggs? How many people have ever considered him to be black?



That’s not “not seeing skin colour” - that’s just a guy from a mixed race background who falls into general Caucasian norms of appearance.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> That’s not the same as “I don’t see skin colour”.



That’s how I’ve always interpreted the phrase. I don’t think anyone means that they _literally_ don’t see skin colour. That would be mad.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> How the actual fuck have you avoided knowing that?! I’m actually impressed!


I don't normally pay much attention to whats going on in the Royal family, other than to make extra space in the lime pit when a new one appears.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> True but its hard to have anything pertinent to say when colleagues of Jamaican heritage are telling me why they dislike Nigerians, which a lot of them do.
> 
> I believe it goes both ways too, for different reasons.
> 
> ...



But on this thread you are not witnessing a conversation about or by Jamacians and Nigerians and 'tribalism' or interalised competition between the two. 

You are talking about something you have a far greater connection with and that's why you have/had an opinion. That's why you didn't choose to stay out of it.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Or people who have consciously made the decision to try and treat people the same regardless of colour.


Or the older generation who are trying not to be racist. Understanding by white people about race has changed in the last decade. Not everyone has kept up. I know my understanding really changed when I read Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> That’s not “not seeing skin colour” - that’s just a guy from a mixed race background who falls into general Caucasian norms of appearance.


So the same as not realising Meghan is black!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> How the actual fuck have you avoided knowing that?! I’m actually impressed!


I didn’t know either. At first I thought the sneering was cos she was American. The Royals have form in that regard


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is there any reason why you usually capitalise the word black? I know some people make a conceptual distinction between the uppercase and lowercases uses. I’m not saying this is what you are doing, I’m just wondering if you can fill me in a bit on what that might be about. I’m not much of an academic.



I already answered this question when you asked why/when I capitalise the word white.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2021)

I never notice people's skin colour. Or their hair colour. Or their sex. Or their height, weight, eye colour, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, clothing, make-up. Not me.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I don't normally pay much attention to whats going on in the Royal family, other than to make extra space in the lime pit when a new one appears.


But to have avoided all images of the royal wedding, where her mother- who clearly is black- was prominent, is quite a feat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> But to have avoided all images of the royal wedding, where her mother- who clearly is black- was prominent, is quite a feat.


No it isn’t, it’s a piece of piss


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Or the older generation who are trying not to be racist. Understanding by white people about race has changed in the last decade. Not everyone has kept up. I know my understanding really changed when I read Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race.



Haven’t read the book, but it sounds rather depressing. Older people trying not to be racist seems a lot better than older people trying to be.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> But to have avoided all images of the royal wedding, where her mother- who clearly is black- was prominent, is quite a feat.


I did that too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> I don’t know Andrew Pierce so don’t know if he has form or if there’s another agenda I’m not aware of, but what is wrong in saying you don’t see a black woman you just see a beautiful woman? Is the inference she’s beautiful therefore she can’t be black? Am I naive in thinking that not seeing the colour of her skin is being the opposite of racist?


His twitter handle is ToryBoyPierce.... What he said is I see her beauty first not her Blackness, not like with Oprah who I see as Black first.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> But to have avoided all images of the royal wedding, where her mother- who clearly is black- was prominent, is quite a feat.


To be fair Urban isn’t renowned for its fascination of the royal family.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> To be fair Urban isn’t renowned for its fascination of the royal family.


Not going by this thread


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> So the same as not realising Meghan is black!



I personally would say it’s fairly obvious that Meghan’s ancestry isn’t all European, and certainly largely not Northern European.  Though I do remember “divorced” and “older” being slung about early on too.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> But to have avoided all images of the royal wedding, where her mother- who clearly is black- was prominent, is quite a feat.


I think I probably knew by then tbh. But I don't remember seeing many pics of the wedding, I hate all that shit and avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I already answered this question when you asked why/when I capitalise the word white.



Which part of the question? I get the feeling we are talking past each other.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> His twitter handle is ToryBoyPierce.... What he said is I see her beauty first not her Blackness, not like with Oprah who I see as Black first.


He didn’t actually say that tho did he.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I personally would say it’s fairly obvious that Meghan’s ancestry isn’t all European, and certainly largely not Northern European.  Though I do remember “divorced” and “older” being slung about early on too.


About Meghan? How old is she? Is she divorced? Or are you talking about Wallis Simpson?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> He didn’t actually say that tho did he.


Yes he did. Did you not listen to it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

1927 said:


> He didn’t actually say that tho did he.


That's the meaning of what he said. Listen again if you don't believe me.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Seems to me Meghan's problems didn't really stem from the actual royals but the Cummings/Campbell/Tucker type shady characters running tings from the shadows


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> About Meghan? How old is she? Is she divorced? Or are you talking about Wallis Simpson?



Yeah. She’s only something like 2 years older than Harry I think but the Firm has this sort of thing in mind when considering spare spares production, and she has been married before if I remember right.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Which part of the question? I get the feeling we are talking past each other.


You've asked why I capitalise Black or White and when. I have explained already.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Seems to me Meghan's problems didn't really stem from the actual royals but the Cummings/Campbell/Tucker type shady characters running tings from the shadows



Meghan doesn't have the 'problems'.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Come on - no one is suggesting he was abusive. Families fall out and feud- God knows mine can feud for England, but it all comes out in the wash.
> I'm of the opinion that God chooses your family but you choose your own friends, and conversely blood is thicker than water.
> 
> Whilst it's an option I think you need to consider very carefully before cutting lose a close family member. They need to have done something pretty bad I reckon.
> ...



I did for many years

I do object to this idea that "blood is thicker than water". 

Its a view that is so commonly held that its never questioned. 

I'm not clear are you criticising Harry in this post or his family?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> You've asked why I capitalise Black or White and when. I have explained already.



Ok whatever. I’m trying genuinely to have a productive conversation with you but you seem to want to make it impossible. Forget the whole thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah. She’s only something like 2 years older than Harry I think but the Firm has this sort of thing in mind when considering spare spares production, and she has been married before if I remember right.


Fucking hell, such a rotten institution 

I wonder what Sasaferrato would think if Harry had fallen in love with a fella


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ok whatever. I’m trying genuinely to have a productive conversation with you but you seem to want to make it impossible. Forget the whole thing.



Eh? What haven't I answered? Stop telling me I am offended or making it impossible, i'm not. What don't you understand about what I've said in response to your questions?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> 100% a thing only said by racist IME


Nah, I'll tell you who don't see skin colour and are not racist... babies and toddlers. They have to wait a bit before they get all the racist crap stuffed into their heads. Race is a social construct, and the more integrated into the current society you are, then the more aware one becomes about race (and loads of other things). An adult who claims to be really colour blind is either deluded, racist, pretending to be more anti racist than thou, or is a fucking liar.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Nah, I'll tell you who don't see skin colour and are not racist... babies and toddlers. They have to wait a bit before they get all the racist crap stuffed into their heads. Race is a social construct, and the more integrated into the current society you are, then the more aware one becomes about race (and loads of other things). An adult who claims to be really colour blind is either deluded, racist, pretending to be more anti racist than thou, or is a fucking liar.



Toddlers don't say 'I don't see colour'...ask them and they will tell you straight what they see, without the value judgememt attached.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

The divorced thing they have now got over, obviously it was an abdication event in the 1930’s, but now Anne, PizzaNonce and Chaz have all divorced, with Chaz going on to marry a divorcee, they’ve pretty much had to.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Nah, I'll tell you who don't see skin colour and are not racist... babies and toddlers. They have to wait a bit before they get all the racist crap stuffed into their heads. Race is a social construct, and the more integrated into the current society you are, then the more aware one becomes about race (and loads of other things). An adult who claims to be really colour blind is either deluded, racist, pretending to be more anti racist than thou, or is a fucking liar.


Babies never say 'I don't see colour me' though, like adult racists in denial do.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucking hell, such a rotten institution
> 
> I wonder what Sasaferrato would think if Harry had fallen in love with a fella



That would have been an interesting scenario all round.  I’m not convinced from this thread that Sass is a racist, though - a lot of people have read a lot of stuff about her behaving really badly, and I expect have taken against her for that reason.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Toddlers don't day 'I don't see colour'...ask them and they will tell you straight what they see, without the value judgememt attached.


Fair point.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> Babies never say 'I don't see colour me' though, like adult racists in denial do.



I take it you’ve read some of the more recent research in this regard regarding babies as young as three months.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> That would have been an interesting scenario all round.  I’m not convinced from this thread that Sass is a racist, though - a lot of people have read a lot of stuff about her behaving really badly, and I expect have taken against her for that reason.


I’d like to know what this behaviour is


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucking hell, such a rotten institution
> 
> I wonder what Sasaferrato would think if Harry had fallen in love with a fella


There has been some (fucking stupid) speculation that Prince George is gay based on his camp innocent little boy poses. He has been "claimed" by a few gay nobheads.

That said, if he did grow up and realised he was gay it would be very interesting for there to be a gay monarch - all the heir and a spare stuff.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’d like to know what this behaviour is



I just got a background hubbub sense of entitlement, contempt for protocols, being generally demanding - someone following it would have a better idea of specifics.

Not saying it’s true, just that was my sense of the content of what the media was churning out.  Sass would be better on the details.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> There has been some (fucking stupid) speculation that Prince George is gay based on his camp innocent little boy poses. He has been "claimed" by a few gay nobheads.
> 
> That said, if he did grow up and realised he was gay it would be very interesting for there to be a gay monarch - all the heir and a spare stuff.



There have been workarounds for this sort of thing for ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

WTF? Where do you read this shit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I just got a background hubbub sense of entitlement, contempt for protocols, being generally demanding - someone following it would have a better idea of specifics.
> 
> Not saying it’s true, just that was my sense of the content of what the media was churning out.  Sass would be better on the details.


Contempt for protocols is excellent behaviour in my point of view


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> WTF? Where do you read this shit?



Which bit?  I’m just thinking of overheard conversations and stuff.  Much like you get a sense of what the covidiots are saying.

Or are you talking about the Prince George thing?  In which case I have no idea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Which bit?  I’m just thinking of overheard conversations and stuff.  Much like you get a sense of what the covidiots are saying.


Sorry, was responding to @D’wards


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Why gay men love this photo of Prince George looking fabulous
					

It's not about sexuality, but resisting repressive ideas about what masculinity should be.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Contempt for protocols is excellent behaviour in my point of view



Your average Royalist doesn’t take this view.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Why gay men love this photo of Prince George looking fabulous
> 
> 
> It's not about sexuality, but resisting repressive ideas about what masculinity should be.
> ...


Oh ffs


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> Your average Royalist doesn’t take this view.


They can shit off


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Eh? What haven't I answered? Stop telling me I am offended or making it impossible, i'm not. What don't you understand about what I've said in response to your questions?





ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is there any reason why you usually capitalise the word black?* I know some people make a conceptual distinction between the uppercase and lowercases uses. I’m not saying this is what you are doing, I’m just wondering if you can fill me in a bit on what that might be about. I’m not much of an academic.*



It was the second part of the question I was interested in primarily in this post. I interpreted your focus solely on the first part as an attempt to avoid the second part. I apologise if that was not what you were doing. 

In all honesty, - and I also apologise if this is not the case - I further interpreted this as an attempt to disguise some sort of an ideological agenda informed by these new theories in academia which shift definitions around, seemingly in an attempt to manipulate those not versed in the lingo.

I guess it’s a paranoia of mine born from a distrust of academics, and unfortunately the culture at large is infused by these theories.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh ffs



As a kid I think I might have done similar, wanting to put my fingers in my ears due to the noise of the helicopter, but wanting to avoid getting teased.


----------



## Edie (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Why gay men love this photo of Prince George looking fabulous
> 
> 
> It's not about sexuality, but resisting repressive ideas about what masculinity should be.
> ...


Wtf


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> As a kid I think I might have done similar, wanting to put my fingers in my ears due to the noise of the helicopter, but wanting to avoid getting teased.


Well quite. And even then. Camp does not equal gay


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

I do think the royals accusing anyone of having an inflated sense of entitlement is a bit rich.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It was the second part of the question I was interested in primarily in this post. I interpreted your focus solely on the first part as an attempt to avoid the second part. I apologise if that was not what you were doing.
> 
> In all honesty, - and I also apologise if this is not the case - I further interpreted this as an attempt to disguise some sort of an ideological agenda informed by these new theories in academia which shift definitions around, seemingly in an attempt to manipulate those not versed in the lingo.
> 
> I guess it’s a paranoia of mine born from a distrust of academics, and unfortunately the culture at large is infused by these theories.



 I'm not an academic though . I have two degrees because my interests took me there in very different ways.

I use the words black and white in lowercase or uppercase depending on the reason I am using them. If I am describing someone's 'racial' background I use it as a active descriptor and uppercase. If I am using them to describe objects, as a passive adjective,  then use lowercase.

Is there a political/social significance to that? Yes of course but only because people are more important and influenced by them, and so those descriptors are more meaningful/complex than when speaking about objects.

I don't think about it much tbh and I certainly am not deliberately avoiding telling you that.

Agenda? Well yeah my 'agenda' is to care more and be aware of the experiences and complexities of people rather than of objects.

That's not being theoretical, that's having an opinion.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2021)

Its odd that they are complaining about the security being removed when I'm sure when they left the firm they said they would be financially independent


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Its odd that they are complaining about the security being removed when I'm sure when they left the firm they said they would be financially independent



Oh FFS... My preferred bait is barracuda or king prawns.. try harder.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm not an academic though . I have two degrees because my interests took me there in very different ways.
> 
> I use the words black and white in lowercase or uppercase depending on the reason I am using them. If I am describing someone's 'racial' background I use it as a active descriptor and uppercase. If I am using them to describe objects, as a passive adjective,  then use lowercase.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I accept that wasn’t what you were doing. 

Although I’m still still not sure I understand the distinction between what you call active descriptors and passive adjectives. I’ve always just used capitalisation for either names or specific concepts, rather than to signify the value of a thing being described. Maybe that’s just me.

But like I say, I accept you weren’t trying to hide anything, so this is just me musing out loud.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> doing.
> 
> Although I’m still still not sure I understand the distinction between what you call active descriptors and passive adjectives. I’ve always just used capitalisation *for either names or specific concepts, rather than to signify the value of a thing being described*. Maybe that’s just me.



In this regard/conversation I think these are the same things. We are applying values to specific names and concepts.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don’t think 100%, but pretty commonly.
> 
> Very clearly so in the case of that Andrew Pierce guy.


The "all I see is a beautiful woman" line makes it even worse. A bit close to "Well, yeah I suppose she is black but, so long as they're bangable, you don't really think about it, do you?"


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn’t know either. At first I thought the sneering was cos she was American. The Royals have form in that regard



Yep me too. I mean, I wouldn't know what she looks like anyway but avoid royal stories and only clocked when a year or 2 back, read on here or maybe heard on radio there may be some racism in the media treatment of her. I thought it was just the regular lickspittle snobbery before that.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I did that too



We didn't even get a bank holiday for that one IIRC. The other one a warm spring day, if I recall, I obviously just went down the pub, which fortunately did not have it on TV.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Toddlers don't day 'I don't see colour'...ask them and they will tell you straight what they see, without the value judgememt attached.



Reminds me, apparently aged 3 or 4, at a ferry terminal, (we were going to the Isle of Wight) I saw a black guy with dreds and much to the embarrassment of my parents said quite loud. Why does that man look like a dog. It wasn't cos he was black, there would have been some black kids at playschool, but I'd never seen dreds before...


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ve always highlighted curtsying as a particularly poignant example of why monarchies are odious concepts. But at least most Royal Houses in Europe have the decency to pay scant attention or do away altogether with commoners curtsying monarchs when meeting them in public.

it doesn’t make them alright or acceptable, but at least you can regularly see monarchs across Europe casually greeting people outside formal diplomatic events with an ordinary handshake or even two kisses on the cheek, as any normal human being would do.

That would be an unthinkable outrage if it happened here, of course. But I’m watching the interview now, and apparently Meghan (as well any other Royals I guess) are expected to curtsy before Brenda. Her own fucking family.

What the actual fuck?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

If you are trapped in a royal family, there’s numbers you can call at the bottom of the screen and on our website.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

I also hate the addressing thing - I even refuse to call councillors by their title - fuck deference


----------



## A380 (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> If you are trapped in a royal family, there’s numbers you can call at the bottom of the screen and on our website.


0800-Fiat-Uno


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

I 'met' a minor royal once but I didn't address them as HRH or whatever, I just screamed 'parasite' and then got threatened with arrest


----------



## A380 (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I also hate the addressing thing - I even refuse to call councillors by their title - fuck deference


When i had to deal with councillors regularly I was  careful to always refer to them as members...


----------



## A380 (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I 'met' a minor royal once but I didn't address them as HRH or whatever, I just screamed 'parasite' and then got threatened with arrest


Are you sure they were a minor royal or were they someone on the tills at Asda?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

A380 said:


> Are you sure they were a minor royal or were they someone on the tills at Asda?


I dunno why I'm being so coy - it was Princess Anne


----------



## discokermit (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno why I'm being so coy - it was Princess Anne


they must hear "parasite" all the time. water off a ducks back to these cunts. a sign they are milking you properly. what you should have done is shouted "YOU KILLED MY HORSE!" . that would fuck with her head. i bet she would still be haunted by it now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

discokermit said:


> they must hear "parasite" all the time. water off a ducks back to these cunts. a sign they are milking you properly. what you should have done is shouted "YOU KILLED MY HORSE!" . that would fuck with her head. i bet she would still be haunted by it now.


Years later she waved at me in Chelsea. I think she agrees


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Years later she waved at me in Chelsea.



You should have reported her for stalking.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2021)

Can we just fire them into the Sun? Completely had enough of the cunts.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2021)

Obvs. i.e. Royals/elites


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork , are you aware that in this thread you have done little but demand other people explain things to you?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They've taken on rescue chickens why do you hate rescue chickens so much?


They see themselves as a pair of rescue chickens.


----------



## harpo (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyway, tomorrow is a good day to look very hard for bad news.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 9, 2021)

Today is the first day of the rest of my life.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 9, 2021)

I think this might be the wrong thread but who gives a turnip?


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 9, 2021)

12 hours later nearly 15 pages. What did I miss?


----------



## JimW (Mar 9, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> 12 hours later nearly 15 pages. What did I miss?


Declaration of the republic and a diagram of the guillotine they'll be erecting on Tower Hill.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Christ, Piers just stormed off the set as their mixed race weather presenter ripped into him. 5 mins into the show


----------



## Espresso (Mar 9, 2021)

Piers Morgan has just walked off set on live telly because Alex Beresford pointed out that Morgan had been pissed off with Meghan Markel when she stopped being pally with him - Morgan. 
DRAMA!


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Apparently she ghosted him after they met for a drink once, the guy can hold a grudge.

I suspect the weather guy's days are numbered on the show now.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 9, 2021)

There's always been a fractious relationship between Morgan and Beresford


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 9, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Piers Morgan has just walked off set on live telly because Alex Beresford pointed out that Morgan had been pissed off with Meghan Markel when she stopped being pally with him - Morgan.
> DRAMA!



Wish that prima donna would just walk off the edge of the world


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2021)

It’s all a performance, Piers Morgan’s little fantasy.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Theyre kicking off again


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

is this going to last another week?

when can i start watching the news again


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> is this going to last another week?
> 
> when can i start watching the news again


Indeed. And using the U75 new posts function


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2021)

I’ve just switched on against my better judgment. 
Morgan is a bellowing cunt who shouts over everyone else and doesn’t let anyone have a say. He constantly talks over Susanna thingy and it’s all for fucking show. Even when they’re having a go at him they’re fawning over him too. ‘Oh no, you’re not racist Piers’ etc etc 
Plus with all the shouting and frothing they should be 4 metres apart. 


I shouldn’t have watched and won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Looby said:


> I’ve just switched on against my better judgment.
> Morgan is a bellowing cunt who shouts over everyone else and doesn’t let anyone have a say. He constantly talks over Susanna thingy and it’s all for fucking show. Even when they’re having a go at him they’re fawning over him too. ‘Oh no, you’re not racist Piers’ etc etc
> Plus with all the shouting and frothing they should be 4 metres apart.
> 
> ...


That’s just Piss Morgan’s thing though. It’s not real, it’s manufactured schtik for tv, like that Jeremy Kyle arse crack.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> View attachment 257948



That could save the nation’s finances, there’s nowhere to get anything to eat there once you’ve slogged across a park or down The Mall, maybe a KFC drive-thru could be slotted in to the carriage entrance too?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

Santino said:


> ItWillNeverWork , are you aware that in this thread you have done little but demand other people explain things to you?



Is that a problem?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2021)

I might start a thread on 'tourism' footfall to gauge (dispel) the auld myth that the Royal parasites being in more tourism revue than we spend on propping up their greedy, malingering lives.


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> That’s just Piss Morgan’s thing though. It’s not real, it’s manufactured schtik for tv, like that Jeremy Kyle arse crack.



...and that's the most offensive thing about it. The contempt for the audience implicit in this sort of performance.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Someone on twitter has just pointed out that it's pretty rich of Harry to rail against the 'racist' British media.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2021)

I can't watch Piers Morgan because I cant afford to buy  a new telly...


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I might start a thread on 'tourism' footfall to gauge (dispel) the auld myth that the Royal parasites being in more tourism revue than we spend on propping up their greedy, malingering lives.



Doesn't the Palace of Versailles get more paying visitors than every royal residence in England or something along those lines?
We can get rid of the entire fucking lot of them and there would still be a tourist industry.

I am not following this whole drama at all tbh, there is so much going on in the world that is worthy of attention yet once again focus is on some other wealthy fuckers that have nothing really to do with anything.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Someone on twitter has just pointed out that it's pretty rich of Harry to rail against the 'racist' British media.


Wow, we've never seen that before.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is that a problem?


I think in this case it's because you don't want to confront the endemic racism in society so you keep demanding more and more explanations until you can find some excuse to dismiss it all.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Someone on twitter has just pointed out that it's pretty rich of Harry to rail against the 'racist' British media.


It never ceases to amaze me what thoroughly insightful comment can be found on Twitter.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

Santino said:


> I think in this case it's because you don't want to confront the endemic racism in society so you keep demanding more and more explanations until you can find some excuse to dismiss it all.



Can you give me an example of a specific post that would suggest that?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Morgan is performance art.he is many things but not thick


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Someone on twitter has just pointed out that it's pretty rich of Harry to rail against the 'racist' British media.


He was a kid ffs.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

I know. I invaded czeckoslovakia when i was 15 and drunk. Etc


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know. I invaded czeckoslovakia when i was 15 and drunk


You never, I bet you got drunk in a park and acted like a twat like the rest of us


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

I know.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was a kid ffs.



When I was a kid, much younger than that, I knew that was FUCKING WRONG.


----------



## Athos (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato did you have a chance to think about the questions below?   Because it seems to me that you've tacitly accepted that Harry, Megan, and the (then unborn) kid were on the receiving end of racism by a royal. I just wonder whether that made you examine your knee-jerk dismissal of racism as a factor in all this, at the outset. Specifically, whether you think there might have been an element of unconscious bias on your part?  That's not necessarily a big deal; I'm sure we all do to a greater or lesser extent.  But, it'd be a failing not address it when you do become conscious of it.



Sasaferrato said:


> Because it is such a serious allegation, probably.





Athos said:


> So...?





Athos said:


> There is no other evidence (nor would you expect there to be of a private family discussion). So, based on what we do have i.e. Harry saying it happened (and nobody denyng it), do you think it more likely to have happened or not?  Essentially, is it more likely that he made the whole thing up, or that (at least some of) the royal family behaved in a racist way with regard to her?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Morgan is performance art.he is many things but not thick



Sacked for publishing fake pictures of British soldiers abusing Iraqis, massively putting the lives of British soldiers at risk of extreme reprisals, yet he’s now rebranding himself as defender of the Monarchy? Pretty sure the forces-adoring queen thinks he’s a grade A cunt an’all.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone who has done anything slightly dodgy in their distant past is not allowed to complain about racism against their wife now. Sorry, that's just the rules.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Athos said:


> Sasaferrato did you have a chance to think about the questions below?   Because it seems to me that you've tacitly accepted that Harry, Megan, and the (then unborn) kid were on the receiving end of racism by a royal. I just wonder whether that made you examine your knee-jerk dismissal of racism as a factor in all this, at the outset. Specifically, whether you think there might have been an element of unconscious bias on your part?  That's not necessarily a big deal; I'm sure we all do to a greater or lesser extent.  But, it'd be a failing not address it when you do become conscious of it.


Putting aside the swasticas, is that racist in an intentional way though? I _do understand_ that it is racist in the sense of perpetuating colourism (which I think is the right term, or at least the term used in the guardian yesterday), and racism at a structural level. It has a weight of history and implied judgement behind it. But it’s also just crass. Insensitive. Ignorant. But it’s the kind of thing my in laws would say. Without knowing better. Ooh I wonder what colour the baby will be.

As another parallel. My mum saw a picture of this collage my lad had made out of comics. It had some semi naked women on it. She laughed and said ‘at least we know he’s normal’. And it’s like  no Mum you can’t say that shit any more, there’s nothing wrong with being gay’. And she’s like ‘of course not, X and his boyfriend live in the house on the next road etc etc


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

OMFG

No seriously I feel like I am having a flashback to trying to explain to my gran why we don't use the word "coloured" these days.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> Anyone who has done anything slightly dodgy in their distant past is not allowed to complain about racism against their wife now. Sorry, that's just the rules.


For what it's worth, I'm the same age as Harry, and also have a mixed race wife with a public profile who experiences regular racism, starting with her own family many years ago to social media now.

I find it utterly chilling the mental gymnastics some are going through to deny her or her husband's right to complain about racism. As if she somehow deserves it, or has no right to complain about any of it.

I've probably (and shamefully) done or said various dodgy things as a teenager or student, who thought I was right-on and above reproach. The thought that any of that could be used against me or my wife is pretty depressing all told.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Putting aside the swasticas, is that racist in an intentional way though? I _do understand_ that it is racist in the sense of perpetuating colourism (which I think is the right term, or at least the term used in the guardian yesterday), and racism at a structural level. It has a weight of history and implied judgement behind it. But it’s also just crass. Insensitive. Ignorant. But it’s the kind of thing my in laws would say. Without knowing better. Ooh I wonder what colour the baby will be.


I have brown kids. If my parents (who are white) made comments like that they likely would not have a relationship with them or me.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have brown kids. If my parents (who are white) made comments like that they likely would not have a relationship with them or me.


So?


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

No-one.  No-one at all who has ANY social awareness would ask how brown a baby is likely to be. Or care about it like it made a difference!  If any of you think that is a normal question then you seriously need to take a long hard look at yourselves.  And age/generation is no fucking excuse, it is never too late for people to educate themselves.

I am quite frankly shocked by some of the comments on this thread.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> So?


It’s racist shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> No-one.  No-one at all who has ANY social awareness would ask how brown a baby is likely to be. Or care about it like it made a difference!  If any of you think that is a normal question then you seriously need to take a long hard look at yourselves.  And age/generation is no fucking excuse, it is never too late for people to educate themselves.


I disagree with that I think. I think there’s space for a genuine question and interest as to what a mixed race child might look like. That’s probably quite normal actually. What’s important is how it was said and why, in what context. The fact that H&M have mentioned it points to the fact that _they_ thought it was racist, so it pretty much certainly was.


----------



## girasol (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> For what it's worth, I'm the same age as Harry, and also have a mixed race wife with a public profile who experiences regular racism, starting with her own family many years ago to social media now.
> 
> I find it utterly chilling the metal gymnastics some are going through to deny her or her husband's right to complain about racism. As if she somehow deserves it, or has no right to complain about any of it.
> 
> I've probably (and shamefully) done or said various dodgy things as a teenager or student, who thought I was right-on and above reproach. The thought that any of that could be used against me or my wife is pretty depressing all told.



This, really.  While they are rich, privileged people, blah, blah, blah, they have shone a light on how racist this country can be, in particular with regards to the British Press and also within the Royal Family.  For that alone I see them as courageous, regardless of what they have done in the past, or whose earrings they wore when, or who made who cry or how upset they got about their son not having a prince title.

Also, Harry himself admitted to unconscious bias and being unaware of how racism felt and how pervasive it is until he started seeing Meghan.


----------



## Athos (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Putting aside the swasticas, is that racist in an intentional way though? I _do understand_ that it is racist in the sense of perpetuating colourism (which I think is the right term, or at least the term used in the guardian yesterday), and racism at a structural level. It has a weight of history and implied judgement behind it. But it’s also just crass. Insensitive. Ignorant. But it’s the kind of thing my in laws would say. Without knowing better. Ooh I wonder what colour the baby will be.
> 
> As another parallel. My mum saw a picture of this collage my lad had made out of comics. It had some semi naked women on it. She laughed and said ‘at least we know he’s normal’. And it’s like  no Mum you can’t say that shit any more, there’s nothing wrong with being gay’. And she’s like ‘of course not, X and his boyfriend live in the house on the next road etc etc



Yeah. But, to my mind there's a big difference between unthinking (almost generational) racism, and failing to reflect when you're pulled up on it.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Athos said:


> Yeah. But, to my mind there's a big difference between unthinking (almost generational) racism, and failing to reflect when you're pulled up on it.


Absolutely


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree with that I think. I think there’s space for a genuine question and interest as to what a mixed race child might look like. That’s probably quite normal actually


It is. Hair colour and type is usually a more interesting subject though.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 9, 2021)

Having had chance to think about it, I have completely changed my mind about this whole affair. The estranged grandchildren of the King will be growing up in Tinseltown where their opportunities to be a massive embarrassment to the Royal Family will be truly limitless.
Quite looking forward to the royal stories of 15-20 years from now.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> It is. Hair colour and type is usually a more interesting subject though.



[JK] Insert obligatory joke about ginger hair here [/JK]


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree with that I think. I think there’s space for a genuine question and interest as to what a mixed race child might look like. That’s probably quite normal actually. What’s important is how it was said and why, in what context. The fact that H&M have mentioned it points to the fact that they thought it was racist, so it pretty much certainly was.



This assumes that we live in a post-racism world though, where there is no weight or value given to such a comment and it is purely a descriptor along the lines of "do you think she'll have eyes that look like yours or mine?"  But we don't live in the world where that can be used purely descriptively.  I know some folks here inexplicably love the royals, I guess every online community has its eccentrics... but defending the bunch of fuckwits that are the royal family and suggesting they couldn't possibly be racist or make a racist comment is just really quite bonkers tbh.  I can't really put it any other way.

And defending someone wearing a nazi uniform and a swastika to go to a party - yes he may have been young, but even if he was thick as pigshit himself, if his family had any nouse they'd have told him not to go out like that.  Apparently every move they make is monitored and regulated, apart from that one?  No.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree with that I think. I think there’s space for a genuine question and interest as to what a mixed race child might look like. That’s probably quite normal actually. What’s important is how it was said and why, in what context. The fact that H&M have mentioned it points to the fact that _they_ thought it was racist, so it pretty much certainly was.


Exactly right.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> This assumes that we live in a post-racism world though, where there is no weight or value given to such a comment and it is purely a descriptor along the lines of "do you think she'll have eyes that look like yours or mine?"  But we don't live in the world where that can be used purely descriptively.  I know some folks here inexplicably love the royals, I guess every online community has its eccentrics... but defending the bunch of fuckwits that are the royal family and suggesting they couldn't possibly be racist or make a racist comment is just really quite bonkers tbh.  I can't really put it any other way.
> 
> And defending someone wearing a nazi uniform and a swastika to go to a party - yes he may have been young, but even if he was thick as pigshit himself, if his family had any nouse they'd have told him not to go out like that.  Apparently every move they make is monitored and regulated, apart from that one?  No.


He was a massive embarrassment for the swastica thing and deserved a slap round the head and some serious education about 20th century history and his family’s part in it. But to bring it up 20 years later when the guy has quite clearly fucking learnt from it is the mark of a twat.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was a massive embarrassment for the swastica thing and deserved a slap round the head and some serious education about 20th century history and his family’s part in it. But to bring it up 20 years later when the guy has quite clearly fucking learnt from it is the mark of a twat.



So you're calling me a twat because I disagree with you?  Very lovely of you.

That isn't very gracious at all tbh, I haven't called you any names and that is out of order.

EDIT: Actually I have requested previously that you don't respond to my posts because you have displayed an alarming lack of consideration towards me and been rude to me in the past.  Please don't call me names again.


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> That’s just Piss Morgan’s thing though. It’s not real, it’s manufactured schtik for tv, like that Jeremy Kyle arse crack.


I know, I said so above. He’s still a cunt, real and pantomime.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> So you're calling me a twat because I disagree with you?  Very lovely of you.
> 
> That isn't very gracious at all tbh, I haven't called you any names and that is out of order.


You didn’t bring it up it was Petcha  Stop reaching for the hurt feelings


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> Anyone who has done anything slightly dodgy in their distant past is not allowed to complain about racism against their wife now. Sorry, that's just the rules.


When I was growing up in a small Irish town I used the N and P words without consideration, I thought Jim Davidson, including his Chalky White sketch, was hilarious.  I was racist, I was ignorant to race, I was 12, 13 or 14 before I actually saw a black person.   I'm a very different man now but I can't change how I was back then.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> You didn’t bring it up it was Petcha  Stop reaching for the hurt feelings



You Quoted My Post


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sacked for publishing fake pictures of British soldiers abusing Iraqis, massively putting the lives of British soldiers at risk of extreme reprisals, yet he’s now rebranding himself as defender of the Monarchy? Pretty sure the forces-adoring queen thinks he’s a grade A cunt an’all.



Let's not forget the phone hacking. If you haven't seen him getting his arse handed him to this morning by Alex Beresford it's quite hilarious considering the shit he gives every cabinet minister who appears on his show. I've not seen one of them flounce off like that.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> You Quoted My Post


Oh. That doesn’t always mean the entirety is directed at you.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> You didn’t bring it up it was Petcha  Stop reaching for the hurt feelings



I am NOT reaching for any hurt feelings, you quoted my post and ended it by saying anyone who brings it up has the mark of a twat.

How in the hell am I supposed to realise that isn't somehow aimed at me?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> You Quoted My Post



Yes, it was me - sorry I was flicking through Twitter and saw that point being made.


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was a kid ffs.


I don’t think that excuse is valid for wearing a fucking nazi uniform tbh but he’s also allowed to change and grow which he seems to have done.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Oh. That doesn’t always mean the entirety is directed at you.



Well don't fucking quote me and then use the word twat then, it isn't rocket science.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Also you could just apologise instead of saying that I am using an excuse to reach for hurt feelings - whatever the fuck that means.  You could have just said "so sorry, I wasn't aiming that comment at you" but you upped the rudeness instead. Just (as I have requested before) please do not reply to my posts.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree with that I think. I think there’s space for a genuine question and interest as to what a mixed race child might look like. That’s probably quite normal actually. What’s important is how it was said and why, in what context. The fact that H&M have mentioned it points to the fact that _they_ thought it was racist, so it pretty much certainly was.


When my wife and I got together it was a question my Mum asked me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> ...and that's the most offensive thing about it. The contempt for the audience implicit in this sort of performance.



Well, people will watch that shite.  I've seen a few posts on FB from leftist pages quoting and making some sort of hero of Morgan because he's been tough on the government over covid.  A lot of folk seem to forget the very nasty shit he was involved in.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> Also you could just apologise instead of saying that I am using an excuse to reach for hurt feelings - whatever the fuck that means.  You could have just said "so sorry, I wasn't aiming that comment at you" but you upped the rudeness instead. Just (as I have requested before) please do not reply to my posts.


This is fair enough. Sorry Epona


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Numbers said:


> When my wife and I got together it was a question my Mum asked me.


When I learned I had a mixed race kid it was pretty close to the top of the list of my own first questions. "What does he look like?" by which I meant "How dark is he?"


----------



## nogojones (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sacked for publishing fake pictures of British soldiers abusing Iraqis, massively putting the lives of British soldiers at risk of extreme reprisals, yet he’s now rebranding himself as defender of the Monarchy? Pretty sure the forces-adoring queen thinks he’s a grade A cunt an’all.


Because British soldiers would never abuse Iraqi civilians and it's only fake news that made them all angry.

I think PM is a twat, but back then the Mirror was the only tabloid that questioned the US and British war in Iraq. That they were provided with fake pictures of alleged abuse with British Army vechicles (that could be subsequently ID's as never having left the UK in the background) was a bit sus and did smell a bit like a set up.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> When I learned I had a mixed race kid it was pretty close to the top of the list of my own first questions. "What does he look like?" by which I meant "How dark is he?"


My kids like their mother are mixed race but I wasn't so much concerned by how dark they would be but more I wanted to be sure they would look like their mother rather than me.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> ...and that's the most offensive thing about it. The contempt for the audience implicit in this sort of performance.


Isn't it just giving audienes what they want? I know it's fashionable around these parts to pour scorn on the production of such shows and those who consume them but you and I yesterday admitted a sneaking fascination with the kind of folk that ring into Talk Radio. 

This is more of the same isn't it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Because British soldiers would never abuse Iraqi civilians and it's only fake news that made them all angry.
> 
> I think PM is a twat, but back then the Mirror was the only tabloid that questioned the US and British war in Iraq. That they were provided with fake pictures of alleged abuse with British Army vechicles (that could be subsequently ID's as never having left the UK in the background) was a bit sus and did smell a bit like a set up.



I was (and still am) very anti the Iraq war(s), war is hideous and ugly in every respect. Morgan stirring the pot like that with fake pictures, he knew it would inflame tensions in the area, he knew the result would be more attacks, he didn't give a fuck, he wanted to sell papers, screw the lives of the British soldiers he put at risk, screw the lives of the enraged Iraqis who would attempt to harm coalition forces as payback and end up dead, fuck everything except making money, he's an odious cunt.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Well, people will watch that shite.  I've seen a few posts on FB from leftist pages quoting and making some sort of hero of Morgan because he's been tough on the government over covid.  A lot of folk seem to forget the very nasty shit he was involved in.


I always love an opportunity to say I got a chance to call PM a cunt to his face back in the early 00's, pints in hand, standing in front of one another  it was around the time when Sue Carroll called/likened Naomi Campbell a chocolate soldier.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I was (and still am) very anti the Iraq war(s), war is hideous and ugly in every respect. Morgan stirring the pot like that with fake pictures, he knew it would inflame tensions in the area, he knew the result would be more attacks, he didn't give a fuck, he wanted to sell papers, screw the lives of the British soldiers he put at risk, screw the lives of the enraged Iraqis who would attempt to harm coalition forces as payback and end up dead, fuck everything except making money, he's an odious cunt.


presumably he thought they were real.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

Numbers said:


> I always love an opportunity to say I got a chance to call PM a cunt to his face back in the early 00's, pints in hand, standing in front of one another  it was around the time when Sue Carroll called/likened Naomi Campbell a chocolate soldier.


Please don't abbreviate, each time you post this anecdote I get a wave of messages asking me if it's true


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> presumably he thought they were real.



He should have checked, as that was his job.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That could save the nation’s finances, there’s nowhere to get anything to eat there once you’ve slogged across a park or down The Mall, maybe a KFC drive-thru could be slotted in to the carriage entrance too?


It's literally called The Mall, stick a TK Maxx and a JD Sports there too.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

jesus the whole country is like an episode of the weight stuff this morning


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Please don't abbreviate, each time you post this anecdote I get a wave of messages asking me if it's true


There was a time when I would have loved the chance to have done so, but again.. I'm a changed man and have nothing but respect for you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He should have checked, as that was his job.


lots of great scoops have taken similar gambles and turned out to be real. at the end of the day there's a limited amount of checking that's really possible on stories like that, and the editor has to make a judgement call - he called it wrong, and lost his job. But there is literally no way he would have published unless he was convinced they were real.


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Isn't it just giving audienes what they want? I know it's fashionable around these parts to pour scorn on the production of such shows and those who consume them but you and I yesterday admitted a sneaking fascination with the kind of folk that ring into Talk Radio.
> 
> This is more of the same isn't it?



Well, no, and yes.

Sure, there's something compelling about this kind of awfulness. And those of us who give in to that are complicit to a degree.

...but I'm more thinking of the well-educated metropolitan types (Morgan, Liddle, Kyle  etc etc) who perform these vulgar characters. It's fake, it's sneering, it's utterly contemptuous of those they're exploiting (us the audience and whoever they're targeting their pantomime bigotry on). 

Yeah, the audience has agency too, but not the platform or power to set the agenda that these charlatans do.

Note how rapidly Morgan showed his "real" liberal self the moment the issue of the day (Covid) got a bit too close to home for comfort.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Note how rapidly Morgan showed his "real" liberal self the moment the issue of the day (Covid) got a bit too close to home for comfort.


I assumed that was just opportunism too tbh


----------



## IC3D (Mar 9, 2021)

Seeing things pan out I can see the Harry Nazi thing being an  immature fuck you to his family at the time.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I was (and still am) very anti the Iraq war(s), war is hideous and ugly in every respect. Morgan stirring the pot like that with fake pictures, he knew it would inflame tensions in the area, he knew the result would be more attacks, he didn't give a fuck, he wanted to sell papers, screw the lives of the British soldiers he put at risk, screw the lives of the enraged Iraqis who would attempt to harm coalition forces as payback and end up dead, fuck everything except making money, he's an odious cunt.


British soldiers taking part in an illegal invasion that resulted in the deaths of up to one million Iraqis probably put them at more risk of attack than Piers Morgan. Don't give him more credit than he's due.


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Contempt for protocols is excellent behaviour in my point of view


Mine too, but probably not what the Royal Family as an institution would look for in a pprospective spouse for one of their members.

There is also an apparent contrast between Meghan and Kate in this regard, although perhaps the latter is equally contemptuous of protocols and just hides it better.

And there's some potential overlap, in some people's minds, between contempt for protocols and negative stereotypes of black behaviour.


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyway, in the interests of journalism and free speech here's a video of Morgan falling off a Segway, breaking three ribs and puncturing a lung.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> lots of great scoops have taken similar gambles and turned out to be real. at the end of the day there's a limited amount of checking that's really possible on stories like that, and the editor has to make a judgement call - he called it wrong, and lost his job. But there is literally no way he would have published unless he was convinced they were real.



All he had to do was show them to someone from the armed forces, either serving or recently retired, they would have known straight away. That is one of the core responsibilities of his job and he failed to do it because he was so keen for it to be real, to get the scoop and rake in the lucre that he failed to check.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Anyway, in the interests of journalism and free speech here's a video of Morgan falling off a Segway, breaking three ribs and puncturing a lung.



There’s also some great footage out there of him batting against cricketers, who really let him have it


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All he had to do was show them to someone from the armed forces, either serving or recently retired, they would have known straight away. That is one of the core responsibilities of his job and he failed to do it because he was so keen for it to be real, to get the scoop and rake in the lucre that he failed to check.



Except we (well at least some of us) know or have known people in the armed forces who cannot and do not speak about things that they are aware of, I wouldn't view someone who was in the armed forces as likely or maybe able to give a truthful account of anything (and the people I have known who have been in that sort of situation of secrecy, it often weighs heavy on them - but they aren't going to start talking about it to anyone).


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I was (and still am) very anti the Iraq war(s), war is hideous and ugly in every respect. Morgan stirring the pot like that with fake pictures, he knew it would inflame tensions in the area, he knew the result would be more attacks, he didn't give a fuck, he wanted to sell papers, screw the lives of the British soldiers he put at risk, screw the lives of the enraged Iraqis who would attempt to harm coalition forces as payback and end up dead, fuck everything except making money, he's an odious cunt.



His brother's a Colonel in the Army so I doubt his intention was to put soldiers at risk. He was against the war, I think it was as simple as that.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

Whoops.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Anyway, in the interests of journalism and free speech here's a video of Morgan falling off a Segway, breaking three ribs and puncturing a lung.




Not puncturing it enough, obviously.
Those ribs had one fucking job...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> There’s also some great footage out there of him batting against cricketers, who really let him have it



Brett Lee turned him over.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> That’s just Piss Morgan’s thing though. It’s not real, it’s manufactured schtik for tv, like that Jeremy Kyle arse crack.



If you do something for show and reactions long enough it bleeds into who you really are , and instead of just being an incensere wind up merchant  before you know it you end up as a fully fledged cunt


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ... incensere ...



How the fuck did you manage that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> His brother's a Colonel in the Army so I doubt his intention was to put soldiers at risk. He was against the war, I think it was as simple as that.



Of course it wasn't his intention, he just didn't care. Editors have a responsibility to be accurate and truthful, news organisations are powerful and when in their haste to fulfil an agenda they fail to be accurate and truthful the consequences can be quite heavy. His bosses realised that, which is why they sacked him.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

I tend to think of this when I see Morgan: 



> Piers Morgan, former Daily Mirror editor, used his wife's savings account to fund part of a £67,000 investment in computer company Viglen a day before the shares were tipped by the paper's City Slickers column, a court was told yesterday.
> 
> At 12.33pm on January 17, 2000, 6,884 Viglen shares worth £12,805.12 were bought through a personal equity plan in the name of his wife, Marion, defence barrister Philip Hackett QC told Southwark crown court. At 12.45pm he used his own Pep to buy a further 19,632 shares, worth £36,074.05. Then at 3.28pm Mr Morgan spent a further £18,275.25 on 10,000 shares, through brokers Kyte Securities.











						Mirror editor 'bought £67,000 of shares before they were tipped'
					

Piers Morgan, former Daily Mirror editor, used his wife's savings account to fund part of a £67,000 investment in computer company Viglen a day before the shares were tipped by the paper's City Slickers column, a court was told yesterday.




					www.theguardian.com
				




He was cleared though so nothing wrong there oh no.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All he had to do was show them to someone from the armed forces, either serving or recently retired, they would have known straight away. That is one of the core responsibilities of his job and he failed to do it because he was so keen for it to be real, to get the scoop and rake in the lucre that he failed to check.


He fucked up and lost his job, yep. I doubt the process of checking was quite as straightforward as you'd like it to have been though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was just wondering what it must do to peoples' heads to listen to that sort of shit _and enjoy it_
> 
> Like scratching a scab.


Except scratching a scab can actually be pleasurable.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course it wasn't his intention, he just didn't care. Editors have a responsibility to be accurate and truthful, news organisations are powerful and when in their haste to fulfil an agenda they fail to be accurate and truthful the consequences can be quite heavy. His bosses realised that, which is why they sacked him.



The Mirror campaigned forcefully against the war from the start - I agree it may have put UK soldiers lives at risk but personally I backed the publication of them given he was under the belief they were genuine. Regardless it turned out to be a good career move as after his sacking his broadcasting career began and whatever you think of him he's been pretty successful in that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> He fucked up and lost his job, yep. I doubt the process of checking was quite as straightforward as you'd like it to have been though.



Judging by the military bods on here who seem to be able to recognise camouflage patterns of  uniforms of pretty much every military force in the world, I think they would be able to spot if the truck in Iraq where the abuse was photographed was of a type that hadn't been to Iraq. Anyway, bit of a derail, he's a cunt on many levels, including his attitude towards these royal twonks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> If you do something for show and reactions long enough it bleeds into who you really are , and instead of just being an incensere wind up merchant  before you know it you end up as a fully fledged cunt



Other examples alongside Piers Morgan.
Nick Ferrari
Katie Hopkins
Iain Dale
almost everyone in Talk radio


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Other examples alongside Piers Morgan.
> Nick Ferrari
> Katie Hopkins
> Iain Dale
> almost everyone in Talk radio



The one that's on LBC before Ferrari, on his last legs by all accounts, but my lord, what a bag of bile and spite that man is.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think they would be able to spot if the truck in Iraq


it was actually parked about 10 minutes walk from where I'm sitting right now iirc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Sooner have people acknowledge that maybe their formative years contained some shite but have moved on. Can’t fully blame youngsters for taking in what surrounds them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

Btw.....there is a difference with being 'curious' as to what a child may look like, in terms of features that include skin tone and being 'concerned' about it. The later is based in colourism and how value is attributed to 'Whiter' complexions.  

'Concern' is colourism at work.

Curiousity isn't colourism and for those of us that come from multi-ethnic families genetics and how they manifest can be fascinating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Also, it’s shows a terrible ignorance to ask what colour a foetus is as if they’d know


----------



## nogojones (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Brett Lee turned him over.



I've never had much idea about the rules of cricket, but I do like the way the bowler never aimed for the stumps


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, it’s shows a terrible ignorance to ask what colour a foetus is as if they’d know



Exactly...and in the way it was asked we know it is with the sub text 'hopefully not too dark'...


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2021)

Looby said:


> I don’t think that excuse is valid for wearing a fucking nazi uniform tbh but he’s also allowed to change and grow which he seems to have done.


Exactly- if we don't encourage people to apologise and learn from past mistakes then why should people bother to try and improve themselves?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, it’s shows a terrible ignorance to ask what colour a foetus is as if they’d know



Wow - I hadn't heard of that!
If it was the first of the scans, they could have answered "almost transparent - like your racism".


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I've never had much idea about the rules of cricket, but I do like the way the bowler never aimed for the stumps


Should have aimed for his nuts.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I've never had much idea about the rules of cricket, but I do like the way the bowler never aimed for the stumps



That is how a bowler would bowl a lot of the time to be fair. It's a bit different doing that to a top class batsman in a test though than to some middle aged random - Brett Lee is a serious fast bowler and there's no way your average person is getting near anything he bowls. If it wasn't Piers Morgan I'd think it was a bit out of order roughing him up like that.

It was though so fuck him.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2021)

For anyone who didn't watch it some of the headlines were quite clickbaity.

HARRY: MY FATHER REFUSED TO SPEAK T9 ME

Reality- Harry was in discussions with Charles about them leaving and the deal they were going to cutand Charles said he didn't want to discuss it on the phone but in writing, which on dealing with such serious matters is right and correct.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 9, 2021)

Raise your iron fists in unison.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> For anyone who didn't watch it some of the headlines were quite clickbaity.
> 
> HARRY: MY FATHER REFUSED TO SPEAK T9 ME
> 
> Reality- Harry was in discussions with Charles about them leaving and the deal they were going to cutand Charles said he didn't want to discuss it on the phone but in writing, which on dealing with such serious matters is right and correct.


Most people manage to have a chat and then send a summary of discussion to confirm

Surprised to find how apologetic for prince charles you are


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Most people manage to have a chat and then send a summary of discussion to confirm
> 
> Surprised to find how apologetic for prince charles you are



I can see how if things were getting personal/rambly you might just say "write this shit down and let's discuss it later".
I do similar in work all the time, you possibly do too.


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Judging by the military bods on here who seem to be able to recognise camouflage patterns of  uniforms of pretty much every military force in the world, I think they would be able to spot if the truck in Iraq where the abuse was photographed was of a type that hadn't been to Iraq. Anyway, bit of a derail, he's a cunt on many levels, including his attitude towards these royal twonks.


If I remember correctly the first indicator that  the pictures were faked was the way the boots were laced up. A level of military train spotting even I was impressed by.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Raise your iron fists in unison.



I think unionising the royal family might get in the way of some other plans we have for them.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think unionising the royal family might get in the way of some other plans we have for them.



I'm not usually a supporter of Tory policies, but I've been arguing for a while that we should privatise them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I'm not usually a supporter of Tory policies, but I've been arguing for a while that we should privatise them.


Is privatise in this case a euphemism for wall them up?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I've never had much idea about the rules of cricket, but I do like the way the bowler never aimed for the stumps


Oh yeah, he didn't even pretend it was cricket. Lee was arguably the quickest bowler in the world at the time.

Piss is lucky to be alive.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I can see how if things were getting personal/rambly you might just say "write this shit down and let's discuss it later".
> I do similar in work all the time, you possibly do too.


I generally say that to my manager when I can't be fucked to talk to them


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I generally say that to my manager when I can't be fucked to talk to them



We all do.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)

It always depresses me that even in this day and age, some people still get up in arms about mixed race relationships and babies. Like why does it matter?

When I was about 21 (so this would've been 2007/2008), a bloke in my social group told us in the pub how earlier that day he'd spotted a young girl with a buggy struggling up some steps. He said he went to help her, but then changed his mind when he saw that the baby was black. Everyone laughed and I was basically the bad guy for saying "I can't believe you just said that." He had the cheek not only to text me six months later for relationship advice, because his girlfriend had "fucked a black man in the past" but also to add "I'm not racist, though". I had to point out that if he has a problem with someone's skin colour, that actually did make him a racist and did I look like the sort of person who was going to agree with him on that crap?

There's a reason him and his acquaintances aren't my friends these days....


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

Crank it up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Reality- Harry was in discussions with Charles about them leaving and the deal they were going to cutand Charles said he didn't want to discuss it on the phone but in writing, which on dealing with such serious matters is right and correct.



It's great that we have you here to put us straight, and please do pass on our thanks to Charles for allowing you to share the contents of your frequent, personal conversations with him about this.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Whoops.



Called him out. Glorious. Stupid fragile prick. Meghan cut off contact with him but hasn’t said a bad word about him, but he’s slagged her off repeatedly.

I note Meghans Dad is also attempting to blackmail her ‘I’ll continue to talk to the media unless you get back in contact with me’. Boohoo you whinging blackmailing arsehole. This woman is surrounded by temper tantruming men. At least Harry has got some balls and will protect her.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> For example, this comparison has already been posted: Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
> 
> That’s racism, by the way, Sasaferrato



I don't pay attention to tabloid coverage of the royals and when I saw that I immediately thought it would be debatable comparing apples with oranges etc.. It isn't, it's comparing the exact same things and it's astonishing. That reads like a mock Private Eye article exaggerating tabloid hypocrisy, but it's real. Blimey.


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It's great that we have you here to put us straight, and please do pass on our thanks to Charles for allowing you to share the contents of your frequent, personal conversations with him about this.


Urban 75 becomes the chosen back channel for the House of Windsor to make their views known to the public. Who’d have thought it?

Coming soon, bust up at Balmoral: beans or cheese  argybargy between Ann and William....


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Most people manage to have a chat and then send a summary of discussion to confirm
> 
> Surprised to find how apologetic for prince charles you are



I rarely take calls from my mum and dad - I haven't particularly fallen out with them, they are just people who like to ramble on endlessly about either (i) stuff I already know, or (ii) stuff I don't care about. Most 30 minute conversations I have with them could be condensed into a single SMS message...

I have a younger brother I've not spoken to or had any contact whatsoever with for 10 years, and only very sporadically for the 15 years prior to that.

Given the number of posts on here with people talking about their estranged/distant/non-exsistant relationships with their families, I'm puzzled as to why people might be surprised that someone might look at their phone and just say 'oh fuck off...' and ignore it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Called him out. Glorious. Stupid fragile prick. Meghan cut off contact with him but hasn’t said a bad word about him, but he’s slagged her off repeatedly.
> 
> I note Meghans Dad is also attempting to blackmail her ‘I’ll continue to talk to the media unless you get back in contact with me’. Boohoo you whinging blackmailing arsehole. This woman is surrounded by temper tantruming men. At least Harry has got some balls and will protect her.



Entitled pricks. Great examples of the dynamic that positions women as the property of some men. Do as I want or I will destroy you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

this opening couple of paragraphs in a piece in the Irish Times is great (full piece here)


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Is privatise in this case a euphemism for wall them up?



No, just standard privatisation.
I'm sure after a year or so of monarchy services being contracted out to Katie Price or Serco or whoever, a cost-benefit analysis would be done.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It's great that we have you here to put us straight, and please do pass on our thanks to Charles for allowing you to share the contents of your frequent, personal conversations with him about this.


Blimey you are really spoiling for a fight aren't you.

If you'd actually watched the programme you have been heavily commenting on for the last day you'd realise this is what Harry actually said


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> For anyone who didn't watch it some of the headlines were quite clickbaity.
> 
> HARRY: MY FATHER REFUSED TO SPEAK T9 ME
> 
> Reality- Harry was in discussions with Charles about them leaving and the deal they were going to cutand Charles said he didn't want to discuss it on the phone but in writing, which on dealing with such serious matters is right and correct.



I'm more fumin at the laziness - IME that sort of response is largely driven by my a CBA attitude towards note taking or bothering to commit to memory  

Or maybe he's just he's hard of hearing [altogether now] NOT WITH THOSE EARS lol [/altogether now] ?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Brett Lee turned him over.





Not his only traumatic encounter with cricket



JuanTwoThree said:


> My younger brother hit Piers Morgan with a cricket bat


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The one that's on LBC before Ferrari, on his last legs by all accounts, but my lord, what a bag of bile and spite that man is.



Steve Alan, the catty one who slags off celebs and that? People love that shit.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> this opening couple of paragraphs in a piece in the Irish Times is great (full piece here)
> 
> View attachment 257984


Sweatless creep


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

I've never, not for one single second, listened to talk radio in all my long life.

I must be the wokest fucker on here...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I've never, not for one single second, listened to talk radio in all my long life.
> 
> I must be the wokest fucker on here...


Me neither. Don’t even like DJs who play music talking


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I've never, not for one single second, listened to talk radio in all my long life.
> 
> I must be the wokest fucker on here...


It’s like an animation of Facebook comments


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

I can't believe we've had pages of abuse for Piers Morgan without anybody pointing out his name is an anagram of Spermi Organ.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> I can't believe we've have pages of abuse for Piers Morgan without anybody pointing out his name is an anagram of Spermi Organ.


At last someone with something useful to say!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> this opening couple of paragraphs in a piece in the Irish Times is great (full piece here)
> 
> View attachment 257984



I concur that the full piece is definitely worth reading.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> I can't believe we've had pages of abuse for Piers Morgan without anybody pointing out his name is an anagram of Spermi Organ.



And Rapines Gorm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Blimey you are really spoiling for a fight aren't you.
> 
> If you'd actually watched the programme you have been heavily commenting on for the last day you'd realise this is what Harry actually said



Oh really?   



Ted Striker said:


> I'm more fumin at the laziness - IME that sort of response is largely driven by my a CBA attitude towards note taking or bothering to commit to memory
> 
> Or maybe he's just he's hard of hearing [altogether now] NOT WITH THOSE EARS lol [/altogether now] ?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




It's worth pointing out that three of her (female staff) quit over being bullied by her within months of each other and that was hushed up by the palace.


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It always depresses me that even in this day and age, some people still get up in arms about mixed race relationships and babies. Like why does it matter?
> 
> When I was about 21 (so this would've been 2007/2008), a bloke in my social group told us in the pub how earlier that day he'd spotted a young girl with a buggy struggling up some steps. He said he went to help her, but then changed his mind when he saw that the baby was black. Everyone laughed and I was basically the bad guy for saying "I can't believe you just said that." He had the cheek not only to text me six months later for relationship advice, because his girlfriend had "fucked a black man in the past" but also to add "I'm not racist, though". I had to point out that if he has a problem with someone's skin colour, that actually did make him a racist and did I look like the sort of person who was going to agree with him on that crap?
> 
> There's a reason him and his acquaintances aren't my friends these days....


At my last work place I had actual fights because of rude and ignorant comments about my mixed race children. I also had a colleague with a Thai wife who had wanted to have children with him but hadn't and he said he was relieved when she had a miscarriage because he hadn't wanted mixed race children. I am so fucking glad I don't work there anymore.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

What a bitch she is. Doesn't know she's born.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

who is jamiekay22?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 257995
> 
> What a bitch she is. Doesn't know she's born.



I guess there must be a lot of successful actors uprooting themselves to the other side of the States to sell crack..


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> this opening couple of paragraphs in a piece in the Irish Times is great (full piece here)
> 
> View attachment 257984


.  

“He likens it to a trap, one in which his father and brother are still caught”

I read this in Adam Curtis voice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> who is jamiekay22?



An example of someone, one of many who 'just' know what it's all about because...BECAUSE!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's worth pointing out that three of her (female staff) quit over being bullied by her within months of each other and that was hushed up by the palace.



Isn't bullying the staff part of the job description?  Can't expect her to hit the right balance on everything - there's a lot to learn!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)

Theres the way this is playing in the UK, but there's also the way this is playing in the outside world looking on -


killer b said:


> who is jamiekay22?


Arsenal fan


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Theres the way this is playing in the UK, but there's also the way this is playing in the outside world looking on -
> 
> Arsenal fan



A nobody with a 30K twitter following that has been pushing this vileness. One of many.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I've never, not for one single second, listened to talk radio in all my long life.
> 
> I must be the wokest fucker on here...


I had Alexa play it for a few minutes yesterday morning for me for the first time ever, there was a woman talking about the importation of baked beans into NI post Brexit which sounded interesting but after a couple of minutes they went back to the Harry & Meghan show so I stopped.
I tried again in the late afternoon and they were still banging on about Harry & Meghan so I lost interest. That will probably last me a decade or so before I listen again.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's worth pointing out that three of her (female staff) quit over being bullied by her within months of each other and that was hushed up by the palace.



Shock horror!!

You'd swear the royals never bullied anyone ever... 


I don't believe for a second that she bullied anyone there btw.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Shock horror!!
> 
> You'd swear the royals never bullied anyone ever...
> 
> ...



I sense that the victims are being primed for the retaliatory action as we speak.


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I don't believe for a second that she bullied anyone there btw.


Why not? 

The way these accusations are being brought up again now is clearly malicious, but it doesn't follow that the original accusations were malicious or without substance.


----------



## Athos (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's worth pointing out that three of her (female staff) quit over being bullied by her within months of each other and that was hushed up by the palace.



I'm pretty sure she is an unpleasant character, and, whilst it's possible that explains some of the treatment of her, it doesn't excuse any of the !(undeniable) racism.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> Why not?
> 
> The way these accusations are being brought up again now is clearly malicious, but it doesn't follow that the original accusations were malicious or without substance.



I dont see it in her. Having listened to her, she strikes me as strong and determined, highly intelligent and someone who would definitely not be stupid enough to actively bully someone working with or for her.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I had Alexa play it for a few minutes yesterday morning for me for the first time ever, there was a woman talking about the importation of baked beans into NI post Brexit which sounded interesting but after a couple of minutes they went back to the Harry & Meghan show so I stopped.
> I tried again in the late afternoon and they were still banging on about Harry & Meghan so I lost interest. That will probably last me a decade or so before I listen again.



sorry mate, but you can never now hope to achieve the purity of my wokeness.


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> “He likens it to a trap, one in which his father and brother are still caught”
> 
> I read this in Adam Curtis voice



I would like to see the royals get the Curtis treatment some time, plenty of archive footage to make use of.

Although I do recall the queen got featured in his 2012 blog post about Bahrain.



> Then in 1979 the Queen of England came to visit Bahrain - and I've stumbled on the unedited rushes of her visit. Here are some of them. I've listened through to all of her and Prince Philip's overheard conversations with the ruling Amir - and she doesn't seem to mention any of the repression, imprisonment without trial, or killings.
> 
> But she does have to suffer a rather strange dance which is apparently expressing how the rights have women have been progressing in Bahrain. At least that's the only thing she had to suffer - unlike many Bahrainis.











						IF YOU TAKE MY ADVICE - I'D REPRESS THEM
					

Bahrain, along with Syria, has become a symbol of the failure of the Arab Spring to deliver real democracy and freedom across the Arab world...




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> I also had a colleague with a Thai wife who had wanted to have children with him but hadn't and he said he was relieved when she had a miscarriage because he hadn't wanted mixed race children.


Why did the stupid fucker have unprotected sex with her then??? Glad you got away from those shitcunts.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> A nobody with a 30K twitter following that has been pushing this vileness. One of many.


I can't see this tweet on his tl tbh, and it's not really in keeping with his other posts on the topic. He also claims he has enemies posting fake screenshots fwiw.


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I tried again in the late afternoon and they were still banging on about Harry & Meghan so I lost interest. That will probably last me a decade or so before I listen again.


A lot of new people will be turning up to urban and leaving for exactly the same reason 

I've never listened to it either  I can't even listen to radio 4 without getting annoyed


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> For example, this comparison has already been posted: Here Are 20 Headlines Comparing Meghan Markle To Kate Middleton That Might Show Why She And Prince Harry Are Cutting Off Royal Reporters
> 
> That’s racism, by the way, Sasaferrato


I'm not a royalist, but when you see things laid out so incredibly clearly, as here, you have to have some sympathy for Harry & Meghan.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I dont see it in her. Having listened to her, she strikes me as strong and determined, highly intelligent and someone who would definitely not be stupid enough to actively bully someone working with or for her.



I was thinking the same about Priti Patel.


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A lot of new people will be turning up to urban and leaving for exactly the same reason
> 
> I've never listened to it either  I can't even listen to radio 4 without getting annoyed


GQT has that effect.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I dont see it in her. Having listened to her, she strikes me as strong and determined, highly intelligent and someone who would definitely not be stupid enough to actively bully someone working with or for her.



you know what an _actor_ does for a living, don't you?

sorry, this is just entry-grade sillyness - this is akin to that idiot who, when presented with the facial reconstruction of Richard III said 'how could anyone look at that face and think he was a tyrant?'.

you - and i - have absolutely no idea whatsover what this or that person we don't know is like in private, and we cannot know. i do know however that if junior staff in, say, Hollywood accused a male actor of bullying/intimidation, the idea that he couldn't possibly do it because he comes across so well in a heavily rehearsed interview would hold water here for precisely 0.00000000041 seconds.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> Why not?
> 
> The way these accusations are being brought up again now is clearly malicious, but it doesn't follow that the original accusations were malicious or without substance.



Yes. The accusations were made internally in 2018 but the Palace sat on them until last week when I assume they realised how far Haz and Meg were going to go. No idea what the standard turnover of PAs is in the royal family but I would have thought it would take quite a lot for someone to throw in such a prestigious job.









						Buckingham Palace to investigate bullying allegations against Meghan
					

Palace says its HR team will look into the circumstances around claims made against the Duchess of Sussex




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I dont see it in her. Having listened to her, she strikes me as strong and determined, highly intelligent and someone who would definitely not be stupid enough to actively bully someone working with or for her.



She strikes me the same way, but it's hard to deny kebabking  's point.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Why You Shouldn't Be Distracted By The Royal Circus (doubledown.news)


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> At my last work place I had actual fights because of rude and ignorant comments about my mixed race children. I also had a colleague with a Thai wife who had wanted to have children with him but hadn't and he said he was relieved when she had a miscarriage because he hadn't wanted mixed race children. I am so fucking glad I don't work there anymore.


I didn’t know you used to work for the Daily Mail...


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

Meghan bullying (or not) is a completely seperate issue and the agenda of those raising it now is absolutely 100% not in defence of those victims.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Meghan bullying (or not) is a completely seperate issue and the agenda of those raising it now is absolutely 100% not in defence of those victims.



i think its pretty much impossible to seperate these issues out - this is a long-brewing maelstrom of family dynamics that includes money, fear, offence, protectiveness, and all the rest. how one side percieves the other(s) determines how they react, what might be a harmless curiosty one week could be a racist insult the next. if you don't like someone you are less likely to be sympathetic to their views and actions, and much more likely to see anything they say or do as a slight aimed at you.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

25 pages in The Daily Mail apparently.  Ffs.  It really is just a distraction from all the other shite that's going on in the world right now.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Meghan bullying (or not) is a completely seperate issue and the agenda of those raising it now is absolutely 100% not in defence of those victims.



No, of course it isn't. But the fact they've not said anything themselves in the press would suggest the Palace paid them a decent wedge not to.

One thing that Morgan did actually get right this morning during his meltdown with Alex Beresford was the implication from Meghan that Archie didn't get a title because of his race. Even a lily white kid in his position wouldn't have been eligible for one constitutionally.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I'm not a royalist, but when you see things laid out so incredibly clearly, as here, you have have some sympathy for Harry & Meghan.


That really is vile. Fuck them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr never-been-upstairs-at Maxwell's gaff's bullying sounds like it is on an even nastier level, squaring up to senior staff, driving his car through locked gates to avoid a 2 mile detour in Windsor (pissed, most likely) and so on. Been reported on and off for years, not a sniff of an investigation, yet now they're falling over themselves to investigate claims against Meghan, surely just a coincidence on the timings...


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> One thing that Morgan did actually get right this morning during his meltdown with Alex Beresford was that the implication from Meghan that Archie didn't get a title because of his race. Even a lily white kid in his position wouldn't have been eligible for one constitutionally.


This is incorrect, as explained in detail to Sasaferrato yesterday.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> This is incorrect, as explained in detail to Sasaferrato yesterday.



Fair dos - I saw some constitution expert on the news earlier saying he wasn't eligible.


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Meghan bullying (or not) is a completely seperate issue and the agenda of those raising it now is absolutely 100% not in defence of those victims.


But again, we can recognize that without dismissing the bullying allegations out of hand.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Fair dos - I saw some constitution expert on the news earlier saying he wasn't eligible.


He would have been once Brenda carked it - see Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie for evidence. Meghan's claim is that somebody was proposing that they would end that convention with Archie


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 25 pages in The Daily Mail apparently.  Ffs.  It really is just a distraction from all the other shite that's going on in the world right now.


DM have been doing pages and pages on what's wrong with meghan day after day for years. The thing I find most .. incomprehensible / depressing to think about is that they do this because people want it, they can fill their whole 'news' website with ten thousand stories about what Meghan did wrong and people click and it pays. What is it about this country that makes that the case is the depressing thing.


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Fair dos - I saw some constitution expert on the news earlier saying he wasn't eligible.


He currently isn't but would be after Brenda kicks the bucket. They were discussing changing rules so that he wouldn't be not refusing it to him at the moment.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

We could invade costs rica today and it still only be the 3rd item on the news


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 9, 2021)

Getting a job for the royals aint like getting one at your local pub is it? I thought those jobs were highly contended for (although tbf that could just be good PR that's got me thinking that). Point 
is, people who have them jobs have cop or letting agent vibes. Bullying in the workplace isn't on but trying to do the mental gymnastics required to properly care about this in particular is too much for my wee peasant head


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> This is incorrect, as explained in detail to Sasaferrato yesterday.



was it? i'm interested.

my _understanding_ is that the non-granting of the title to the Sussex's son was entirely in accordance with the rules. there were then two stories - both from Harry, firstly that 'they are thinking about it' with the 'they' not being specified and the story not reappearing, and then that they (the sussex's) didn't want him to be titled Prince anyway.  

i don't doubt there were conversations on the subject, but conversations do not neccessarily mean change of long-held policy in a deeply conservative organisation.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

the reporting on this is confusing, but it's pretty clear they only expected him to get the title on Chuck becoming king









						Was Meghan's son Archie denied the title 'prince' because he's mixed race?
					

The Duchess of Sussex told Oprah she was shocked at the decision – but who made it, and was it fair?




					www.theguardian.com
				




you have to read almost to the end of the article to find this out though...
_
The Sussexes indicated in the interview that they had expected Archie would be given the title of prince after Charles acceded the throne, but that they had been told that protocols would be changed - in line with Charles’s wish for a slimmed down monarchy - so that Archie would be excluded from becoming an HRH and prince._


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Currently the protocol is just for children of_ male_ children of the monarch to be princes or princesses btw, hence Zara Phillips etc.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Fair dos - I saw some constitution expert on the news earlier saying he wasn't eligible.


Also, funny how these 'constitution experts' with raging hard-ons for the royal family are being wheeled out to try and discredit Meghan without even referring to the words she actually said.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I dont see it in her. Having listened to her, she strikes me as strong and determined, highly intelligent and someone who would definitely not be stupid enough to actively bully someone working with or for her.



Have you never worked in any workplace ever or something?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I 'met' a minor royal once but I didn't address them as HRH or whatever, I just screamed 'parasite' and then got threatened with arrest



My one regret during the Trump administration is that when Betsy Devoss visited a school across from my house, I was so sick from the flu that I couldn't manage to crawl out to the curb to welcome her properly.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> this opening couple of paragraphs in a piece in the Irish Times is great (full piece here)
> 
> View attachment 257984


The first two paragraphs are indeed excellent but this line really made me laugh: 
'Arch-royalists will of course, claim these dogs and chickens are crisis actors.'


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> That really is vile. Fuck them.


?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> was it? i'm interested.
> 
> my _understanding_ is that the non-granting of the title to the Sussex's son was entirely in accordance with the rules. there were then two stories - both from Harry, firstly that 'they are thinking about it' with the 'they' not being specified and the story not reappearing, and then that they (the sussex's) didn't want him to be titled Prince anyway.
> 
> i don't doubt there were conversations on the subject, but conversations do not neccessarily mean change of long-held policy in a deeply conservative organisation.


The claim in the interview from Meghan is that in conversations about Archie becoming a prince once Charles acceded to the throne, they were told that while it had been convention up to that point, 'they' (presumably Charles) wanted to change that convention now to exclude Archie and any future siblings.


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> But again, we can recognize that without dismissing the bullying allegations out of hand.



Sure.

I'm not dismissing them.


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> ?


The Mail


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> This is incorrect, as explained in detail to Sasaferrato yesterday.



No, it is not incorrect. For Archie to become HRH would require an issue of Letters Patent from the monarch.

The ruling was made in IIRC 1913 by KGV. George is the child of the heir presumptive, which is why he is HRH.

Google it it, it is perfectly clear.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> The claim in the interview from Meghan is that in conversations about Archie becoming a prince once Charles acceded to the throne, they were told that while it had been convention up to that point, 'they' (presumably Charles) wanted to change that convention now to exclude Archie and any future siblings.




When did Charlie first talk about slimming down the monarchy? Was it after Harry got together with Meghan, or before? I can't be fucked to look*ed*, but had a feeling it was some time before as part of his dislike of his paedophile brother.

edit, a quick google doesn't throw up anything older than late 2019, so an anti-Archie measure is still plausible.

edit of edit: Prince Charles Made Prince Andrew ‘Furious,’ Edward ‘Dismayed,’ Queen ‘Surprised’ With One Decision


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, it is not incorrect. For Archie to become HRH would require an issue of Letters Patent from the monarch.
> 
> The ruling was made in IIRC 1913 by KGV. George is the child of the heir presumptive, which is why he is HRH.
> 
> Google it it, it is perfectly clear.


If you've googled it to check then you could just provide your source?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> The claim in the interview from Meghan is that in conversations about Archie becoming a prince once Charles acceded to the throne, they were told that while it had been convention up to that point, 'they' (presumably Charles) wanted to change that convention now to exclude Archie and any future siblings.



Charles cannot do that... at the moment. When he is king (if he outlives his mother) then it is up to him.

The whole thing is immaterial anyway, the wish for Archie to be HRH, was to secure security, but living in the US, that was never going to happen.

Apart from the cica £4m per annum, British cops can't carry weapons in the US.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When did Charlie first talk about slimming down the monarchy? Was it after Harry got together with Meghan, or before? I can't be fucked to look, but had a feeling it was some time before as part of his dislike of his paedophile brother.
> 
> edit, a quick google doesn't throw up anything older than late 2019, so an anti-Archie measure is still plausible.



His grandson? Really?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> The claim in the interview from Meghan is that in conversations about Archie becoming a prince once Charles acceded to the throne, they were told that while it had been convention up to that point, 'they' (presumably Charles) wanted to change that convention now to exclude Archie and any future siblings.



So Archie was never going to be born a Prince, and was told that he wasn't going to become one?

I try not to stick up for Charlie if I can help it, but his 'slimming down' the monarchy plan is 20+ years old, and no news to anyone. Least of all his sons, who were happy to support it when it was Andrew and Edwards' children who were being hoofed out of the 'senior royals' bucket...


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, it is not incorrect. For Archie to become HRH would require an issue of Letters Patent from the monarch.
> 
> The ruling was made in IIRC 1913 by KGV. George is the child of the heir presumptive, which is why he is HRH.
> 
> Google it it, it is perfectly clear.


The ruling was made in 1917. According to that ruling, Archie is entitled to become a Prince when Charles becomes King, which is the convention that Meghan was referring to being changed.

Check your fucking facts.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> Have you never worked in any workplace ever or something?



Eh? You know I've posted about being bullied at work. 
To such a degree that I had to take leave on stress grounds.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> So Archie was never going to be born a Prince, and was told that he wasn't going to become one?
> 
> I try not to stick up for Charlie if I can help it, but his 'slimming down' the monarchy plan is 20+ years old, and no news to anyone. Least of all his sons, who were happy to support it when it was Andrew and Edwards' children who were being hoofed out of the 'senior royals' bucket...


I don't care either way, I'm just correcting people who haven't watched the interview and are claiming (falsely) that Meghan said Archie should already be a prince, but was denied it. Her claim is that Archie would not be made a prince once Charles becomes king, in a change to existing convention.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Apart from the cica £4m per annum, *British cops can't carry weapons in the US.*




What???


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Eh? You know I've posted about being bullied at work.
> To such a degree that I had to take leave on stress grounds.



Yeah I know, so have a lot of us, myself included.  It is why I was shocked that you couldn't see her possibly being a bully.  Anyone with a bit of power over employees can be a workplace bully.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> you know what an _actor_ does for a living, don't you?
> 
> sorry, this is just entry-grade sillyness - this is akin to that idiot who, when presented with the facial reconstruction of Richard III said 'how could anyone look at that face and think he was a tyrant?'.
> 
> you - and i - have absolutely no idea whatsover what this or that person we don't know is like in private, and we cannot know. i do know however that if junior staff in, say, Hollywood accused a male actor of bullying/intimidation, the idea that he couldn't possibly do it because he comes across so well in a heavily rehearsed interview would hold water here for precisely 0.00000000041 seconds.




Well.. strike me down and pickle my ass.
Lol.. so because we cant judge her..   we are resigned to think she is a bully..
I rather give people the benefit of the doubt and the royal householders claiming they were bullied have come up with some pretty flimsy shite about emails at night...
I mean...who looks at their work email after 6pm?


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Well.. strike me down and pickle my ass.
> Lol.. so because we cany judge her..   we are resigned to think she is a bully..
> I rather give people the benefit of the doubt and the royal householders claiming they were bullied have come up with some pretty flimsy shite about emails at night...
> I mean...who looks at their work email after 6pm?



What on earth are you on about?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> What on earth are you on about?




I was responding to kebabking. 
The bullied staff claimed they were sent emails after hours.
That's part of their "I was bullied  by Meghan" claim.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

I'd rather trust the staff than be an apologist for their employer. ALWAYS.

Also have you never had your phone or PC pinging fucking work notifications at you when you are off the clock?  Yeah it's out of order.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Well.. strike me down and pickle my ass.
> Lol.. so because we cany judge her..   we are resigned to think she is a bully..
> I rather give people the benefit of the doubt and the royal householders claiming they were bullied have come up with some pretty flimsy shite about emails at night...
> I mean...who looks at their work email after 6pm?



You mean you give the benefit of the doubt to people you like, and don't give the benefit of the doubt to people you don't like?

So to be clear, you give the benefit of the doubt to to someone who its rich, powerful, famous and has Oprah Winfrey along to their wedding, but assume that a fairly junior, not well paid, not famous, civil servant is lying about being bullied at work?

Cool story bro....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'd rather trust the staff than be an apologist for their employer. ALWAYS.
> 
> Also have you never had your phone or PC pinging fucking work notifications at you when you are off the clock?  Yeah it's out of order.


You can turn them off. My boss sends very early emails from time to time, but it’s fine as I won’t see them until I start work


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

I prefer to spare the benefit of the doubt wrt the royals. So Andrew is a sweaty nonce. They're a bunch of racist fuckwits. And Megan treated her staff like shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> You mean you give the benefit of the doubt to people you like, and don't give the benefit of the doubt to people you don't like?
> 
> So to be clear, you give the benefit of the doubt to to someone who its rich, powerful, famous and has Oprah Winfrey along to their wedding, but assume that a fairly junior, not well paid, not famous, civil servant is lying about being bullied at work?
> 
> Cool story bro....



That's not what I'm doing.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'd rather trust the staff than be an apologist for their employer. ALWAYS.
> 
> Also have you never had your phone or PC pinging fucking work notifications at you when you are off the clock?  Yeah it's out of order.



Why are you being so aggressive towards me Epona?

I'm not an apologist for the monarchy . You'd know this if you read my posts here. I'm also someone who has had to take work related stress leave because of extreme bullying.
I'm a bit surprised that you're doing this as you surely know me?


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why are you being so aggressive towards me Epona?
> 
> I'm not an apologist for the monarchy . You'd know this if you read my posts here over the past 8 years. I'm also someone who has had to take work related stress leave because of extreme bullying.
> I'm a bit surprised that you're doing this as you surely know me?



I'm disagreeing with you, I'm not being aggressive.  Don't paint disagreement as aggression please!


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I prefer to spare the benefit of the doubt wrt the royals. So Andrew is a sweaty nonce. They're a bunch of racist fuckwits. And Megan treated her staff like shit.



Well its got to have been pretty bad, to move to the US to get away from racism.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm disagreeing with you, I'm not being aggressive.  Don't paint disagreement as aggression please!




No..you're actually being aggressive. You may not realise it but you are. 
And you hauled someone else up for  doing it to you earlier. 
The smilie doesn't help. Sorry...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm disagreeing with you, I'm not being aggressive.  Don't paint disagreement as aggression please!


You used CAPS. You SHOUTED them down. 

You’re a big mean bully just like Megan.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> No..you're actually being aggressive. You may not realise it but you are.
> And you hauled someone else up for  doing it to you earlier.
> The smilie doesn't help. Sorry...



I am not being aggressive, I am completely confused and hurt right now.  Am I not allowed to disagree with people?


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Gromit said:


> You used CAPS. You SHOUTED them down.
> 
> You’re a big mean bully just like Megan.



Where did I use caps? 

Oh I said ALWAYS.  Because I will always believe the employee over the employer - that wasn't shouting at anyone here.

Not allowing me to disagree with anyone is bullying at this point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Gromit said:


> You used CAPS. You SHOUTED them down.
> 
> You’re a big mean bully just like Megan.


Fuck off Gromit. Never has a situation least needed your input


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

This is insane, I feel really picked on right now.  I am allowed to disagree with people and join in a debate without being accused of bullying.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is insane, I feel really picked on right now.  I am allowed to disagree with people and join in a debate without being accused of bullying.


i _think_ gromit was being sarcastic, but who knows?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is insane, I feel really picked on right now.  I am allowed to disagree with people and join in a debate without being accused of bullying.


Ignore Gromit. 

And from where I'm sat I think you and Sugar Kane have misunderstood each other a bit. I don't see malice on either side.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> i _think_ gromit was being sarcastic, but who knows?



Yeah but others weren't.  When I complained earlier that someone was treating me badly on a thread it was because they had been actually personally insulting to me, I haven't done that to anyone, I just disagreed.  Intelligent employers are capable of bullying, it isn't the realm of the stupid, and that was what I disagreed with.  That is it.  I haven't called anyone names or been nasty to anyone.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Mar 9, 2021)

a view from across the pond...


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> Where did I use caps?
> 
> Oh I said ALWAYS.  Because I will always believe the employee over the employer - that wasn't shouting at anyone here.
> 
> Not allowing me to disagree with anyone is bullying at this point.



Meghan wasnt their employer. Buckingham palace was.

I'm not stopping you from disagreeing.  

Just surprised at the way you responded. 

Apologies for hurting you.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is insane, I feel really picked on right now.  I am allowed to disagree with people and join in a debate without being accused of bullying.




You were not accused of bullying either. 

But I've  already apologised. 

I'll leave it now..


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Meghan wasnt their employer. Buckingham palace was.
> 
> I'm not stopping you from disagreeing.
> 
> ...



I worked in the Civil Service for many years, I was never bullied by a high up in the Civil Service, it was always the middle manager sitting at the desk next to me - that is the way it works.

Thank you for your apology, I am sorry to you too if what I said hurt or upset you in any way, I never intended to do so.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I worked in the Civil Service for many years, I was never bullied by a high up in the Civil Service, it was always the middle manager sitting at the desk next to me - that is the way it works.
> 
> Thank you for your apology, I am sorry to you too if what I said hurt or upset you in any way, I never intended to do so.




((((Epona))))


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> ...I'm also someone who has had to take work related stress leave because of extreme bullying.
> I'm a bit surprised that you're doing this as you surely know me?



I'd forgotten this about you, but now you mention it I remember you talking about it.

It's maybe worth pointing out that bullying can take many forms, and what Meghan was accused of (I don't know the details) might be quite different to what you experienced, but still be bullying.

Your apparent dismissal even of the possibility she might herself have committed behaviour which was perceived as bullying by those who experienced it, on the basis that she doesn't seem like that sort of person to you, is the bit which seems naïve and ill considered to me.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2021)

I think Meghan was a bit of a thorn in the side of the "men in grey coats" who run the Royal family from day one.

I recall reading in esteemed publication Popbitch that after the engagement was announced she hired a Hollywood PR agency to represent her whereas for everyone else they had it handled by the in-house PR team and she was the first to break away


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'd forgotten this about you, but now you mention it I remember you talking about it.
> 
> It's maybe worth pointing out that bullying can take many forms, and what Meghan was accused of (I don't know the details) might be quite different to what you experienced, but still be bullying.
> 
> Your apparent dismissal even of the possibility she might herself have committed behaviour which was perceived as bullying by those who experienced it, on the basis that she doesn't seem like that sort of person to you, is the bit which seems naïve and ill considered to me.




Ok


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

This is the BBC's version of the Prince or not Prince story

Archie: Why is Meghan and Harry's son not a prince?

This bit is (vaguely) interesting and I don't think has been mentioned before here


> In our current situation, that means that Prince George, the eldest son of Prince William, automatically became a prince, but not Archie, even though they are both great-grandsons of the Queen. *Under this protocol, Prince George's siblings - Charlotte and Louis - would not have received the title either*.





> But in December 2012, the Queen also issued a letter patent which said that all of Prince William's children would be entitled to be princes or princesses and get the HRH title


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'd forgotten this about you, but now you mention it I remember you talking about it.
> 
> It's maybe worth pointing out that bullying can take many forms, and what Meghan was accused of (I don't know the details) might be quite different to what you experienced, but still be bullying.
> 
> Your apparent dismissal even of the possibility she might herself have committed behaviour which was perceived as bullying by those who experienced it, on the basis that she doesn't seem like that sort of person to you, is the bit which seems naïve and ill considered to me.




I think I was going on her whole outlook on life which albeit is only something seen on telly...but is aligned with saving chickens and being a vegan and  very conscious of racism and womens rights...and speaking from what appears to be a grounded enough personality. But I accept she is an actress and she might just be acting that role too. And maybe she did do things that the staff found bullyish... 
My point was .. innocent until proven guilty  and particularly in a situation where the royal family clearly dont like her and the royal staff are particularly loyal to the royal family. 

But yes... maybe she did bully the three staff. I imagine we will find out in due course.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I think Meghan was a bit of a thorn in the side of the "men in grey coats" who run the Royal family from day one.
> 
> I recall reading in esteemed publication Popbitch that after the engagement was announced she hired a Hollywood PR agency to represent her whereas for everyone else they had it handled by the in-house PR team and she was the first to break away



easy to see that from the other side - new person joins the team, and immediately makes it clear that they aren't a team player, that they have their own field to plough, and that the team stuff is subservient to the individual stuff.

That would go down like cold sick in my workplace, with precisely fuck all invites to social stuff and zero favours being done. Don't know about you....


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I think I was going on her whole outlook on life which albeit is only something seen on telly...but is aligned with saving chickens and being a vegan and  very conscious of racism and womens rights...and speaking from what appears to be a grounded enough personality. But I accept she is an actress and she might just be acting that role too. And maybe she did do things that the staff found bullyish...
> My point was .. innocent until proven guilty  and particularly in a situation where the royal family clearly dont like her and the royal staff are particularly loyal to the royal family.
> 
> But yes... maybe she did bully the three staff. I imagine we will find out in due course.



OK, that seems reasonable.

I'm happy to drop this aspect of it now, TBH


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Never has a situation least needed your input


*Less


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> *Less


Fewer


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

fewer 

Eta: grrrrrr


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2021)

nm


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fewer





two sheds said:


> fewer


Never has a situation fewer needed your input. 

I like it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> The ruling was made in 1917. According to that ruling, Archie is entitled to become a Prince when Charles becomes King, which is the convention that Meghan was referring to being changed.
> 
> Check your fucking facts.


That is exactly what I said you Muppet.   He will automatically become a prince when Charles ascends.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Can you give me an example of a specific post that would suggest that?


This is you doing it btw.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is exactly what I said you Muppet.   He will automatically become a prince when Charles ascends.



Not now he won't. A courtesy title perhaps, but those bridges are well aflame.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> DM have been doing pages and pages on what's wrong with meghan day after day for years. The thing I find most .. incomprehensible / depressing to think about is that they do this because people want it, they can fill their whole 'news' website with ten thousand stories about what Meghan did wrong and people click and it pays. What is it about this country that makes that the case is the depressing thing.



I think the number of people who are really exercised by this stuff is relatively small. Millions however, are a bit nosy and like getting a bit wound up by other people's behaviour. That's pretty normal. We do it here after all.

I mean it's still a bit dismal of course. The DM and the like provide for and cultivate these ignoble traits. Against the backdrop of the whole retarded nature (meant in the literal sense) of the British class system.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

Santino said:


> This is you doing it btw.



I know. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is exactly what I said you Muppet.   He will automatically become a prince when Charles ascends.


it's like talking to a brick wall. one with a swastika sprayed on it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is exactly what I said you Muppet.   He will automatically become a prince when Charles ascends.


What about when he descends from a scaffold?


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I know. Is there a problem with that?


There is a problem in that the more you do it, the more it looks like you are entirely disingenuous, and all your questions are intended merely to prompt more and more questions, and you have no real interest in learning anything.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

Santino said:


> There is a problem in that the more you do it, the more it looks like you are entirely disingenuous, and all your questions are intended merely to prompt more and more questions, and you have no real interest in learning anything.



I thought my conversation with Rutita1 was in the end quite productive. Maybe she can correct me if that wasn't the case. I'm not really sure what business it is of yours that other people are having a conversation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I thought my conversation with Rutita1 was in the end quite productive. Maybe she can correct me if that wasn't the case. I'm not really sure what business it is of yours that other people are having a conversation.


A public conversation that many are taking part in - hmm


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I thought my conversation with Rutita1 was in the end quite productive. Maybe she can correct me if that wasn't the case. I'm not really sure what business it is of yours that other people are having a conversation.


Was it a PM conversation then? Because I think he was only referring to the one you were having on a bulletin board with dozens taking part.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 9, 2021)

Sigh. I give up. This place really is quite toxic sometimes. Everyone chooses to interpret everyone else in the least charitable way, myself included - which I hate. 

I'm honestly trying to change that, and interact with people in a positive manner, and asking questions is part of that. All that comes back is antagonism. This isn't worth it any more.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Sigh. I give up. This place really is quite toxic sometimes. Everyone chooses to interpret everyone else in the least charitable way, myself included - which I hate.
> 
> I'm honestly trying to change that, and interact with people in a positive manner, and asking questions is part of that. All that comes back is antagonism. This isn't worth it any more.


That's why you're better off just being rude to people.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is exactly what I said you Muppet.   He will automatically become a prince when Charles ascends.


You explicitly took issue with the fact that Meghan was upset Archie didn't become a prince when he was born. You were nauseated by the fact she said that. Your words, not mine.

I'm simply correcting you, because she actually never said that. She specifically referred to the convention that Archie would become a prince when Charles became king, and that she was told this convention was to be changed for Archie.

Will you retract your comment now that I've proven you indisputably wrong? Your original, incorrect comment is below for reference:



Sasaferrato said:


> Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism.


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'm honestly trying to change that, and interact with people in a positive manner, and asking questions is part of that. All that comes back is antagonism. This isn't worth it any more.


There's nothing particularly positive about asking questions, and asking more questions than you offer up ideas can come across as a bit entitled. 

And there's plenty of positivity on these boards, just not usually on whatever's the big scrap thread of the day.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I thought my conversation with Rutita1 was in the end quite productive. Maybe she can correct me if that wasn't the case. I'm not really sure what business it is of yours that other people are having a conversation.



ItWillNeverWork  Since you tagged me I will respond although as we are having a public discussion others can and do join in, just as we did. 

Did I find it productive? Yes inasmuch as I got my point across, was able to answer your questions, highlight things you didn't seem to know and challenge you reading me badly when you suggested I was _intent on taking offence_, deliberately _avoiding to answer_  your questions and being an '_academic_' 

Did you find it productive?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Sigh. I give up. This place really is quite toxic sometimes. Everyone chooses to interpret everyone else in the least charitable way, myself included - which I hate.
> 
> I'm honestly trying to change that, and interact with people in a positive manner, and asking questions is part of that. All that comes back is antagonism. This isn't worth it any more.



It can feel like that at times. I feel like that at times. I think most of us have a 'pick your battles' approach to Urban generally because it can be so polarising.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I think I was going on her whole outlook on life which albeit is only something seen on telly...but is aligned with saving chickens and being a vegan and  very conscious of racism and womens rights...



I had no idea about her being a vegan.  I listened to significant chunks of that interview and she didn't mention it once.
So I had to Google and apparently she "tries to eat vegan during the week".  Which makes her everyone's favourite kind of vegan.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> You explicitly took issue with the fact that Meghan was upset Archie didn't become a prince when he was born. You were nauseated by the fact she said that. Your words, not mine.
> 
> I'm simply correcting you, because she actually never said that. She specifically referred to the convention that Archie would become a prince when Charles became king, and that she was told this convention was to be changed for Archie.
> 
> Will you retract your comment now that I've proven you indisputably wrong? Your original, incorrect comment is below for reference:



Yep but MEGHAN...you can just see she's a wrong'un! Her behaviour! She breathes!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It can feel like that at times. I feel like that at times. I think most of us have a 'pick your battles' approach to Urban generally because it can be so polarising.



NO IT CAN'T!!!  

<reports post>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> NO IT CAN'T!!!
> 
> <reports post>


LOL


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> You explicitly took issue with the fact that Meghan was upset Archie didn't become a prince when he was born. You were nauseated by the fact she said that. Your words, not mine.
> 
> I'm simply correcting you, because she actually never said that. She specifically referred to the convention that Archie would become a prince when Charles became king, and that she was told this convention was to be changed for Archie.
> 
> Will you retract your comment now that I've proven you indisputably wrong? Your original, incorrect comment is below for reference:


I think this is a misreading of what Sas posted. He said he was nauseated by the insinuation that the kid didn't become HRH *at birth* _because of racism, _and backed that up with the relevant shiz. 

I don't think you're right about this.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think this is a misreading of what Sas posted. He said he was nauseated by the insinuation that the kid didn't become HRH *at birth* _because of racism, _and backed that up with the relevant shiz.
> 
> I don't think you're right about this.



That wasn't the insinuation that Harry & Meghan made though; they acknowledged that the brat wouldn't be an HRH until Charlie became king, their gripe is that 'they' were working to remove _that_ from being possible.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I had no idea about her being a vegan.  I listened to significant chunks of that interview and she didn't mention it once.
> So I had to Google and apparently she "tries to eat vegan during the week".  Which makes her everyone's favourite kind of vegan.




Well ok... I thought she was full vegan. 

Fuck her so...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That wasn't the insinuation that Harry & Meghan made though; they acknowledged that the brat wouldn't be an HRH until Charlie became king, their gripe is that 'they' were working to remove _that_ from being possible.


Well that's not what strung out is arguing with Sas about ....




			
				strung out said:
			
		

> You explicitly took issue with the fact that Meghan was upset Archie didn't become a prince *when he was born.*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Well that's not what strung out is arguing with Sas about ....




Yes, Sas said the fact that Harry & Meghan were whinging about Archie not being HRH from birth made him feel nauseous, when neither Harry nor Meghan had ever suggested that he could or should be made one from birth.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

This is what Sas said:  Probably the most nauseating thing for me was the insinuation that their sprog didn't become HRH because of racism. 

There's not been any insinuation that the sprog _didn't_ become an HRH, but that he _won't_ become an HRH, due to racism.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse is exactly right. Sas was nauseated by something that Meghan hadn't even said because he hadn't even watched the fucking interview.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, right...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)

“We hope that by dragging this out that you will continue to forget about the nonce”.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, right...
> 
> View attachment 258026



like literally every other half arsed apology given by a _we're-all-family-here _workplace once a victim goes public, albeit the concept of being _like a family_ is not usually so literal


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 9, 2021)

This whole sorry saga has highlighted once again how dysfunctional the royal family is.  The whole institution of monarchy is just bizarre.  The individual members can't possibly be happy, they add nothing to the country, and the whole purpose of them seems to be to act as tabloid fodder.  The "men in grey suits" as Diana called the institution behind the crumbling ediface, are the only ones getting something out of the crazy set up.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

I would like to be paid millions and have  healthcare provided by the royal family.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I would like to be paid millions and have  healthcare provided by the royal family.



I'm not sure I'd like Prince Philip operate on me


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

Fair


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


>



I've been Stoke many times, its never struck me as a hotbed of monarchism


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm not sure I'd like Prince Philip operate on me


Can you imagine his bedside manner


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Ofcom to investigate Piers Morgan over Meghan comments


> Media regulator Ofcom has launched an investigation into Good Morning Britain after receiving more than 41,000 complaints about host Piers Morgan's comments about the Duchess of Sussex.





> In her interview with Oprah Winfrey, Meghan said she previously felt like she "didn't want to be alive any more". On Monday, Morgan said he "didn't believe a word" the duchess had said.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

41,000 complaints, that's quite impressive 

I hope they throw the book at the egotistical wankstain and ITV gives him the boot. Though undoubtedly he'd be offered a slot at Talk Radio the following day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I've been Stoke many times, its never struck me as a hotbed of monarchism


Me too. Meghan will be gutted to be banned from the shopping centre in Hanley.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Can you imagine his bedside manner



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, right...
> 
> View attachment 258026


There's a very interesting phrase included in that statement


> The race issues raised by the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are "concerning" and will be addressed by the family privately, Buckingham Palace has said. In a statement, the Palace said *"recollections may vary"* but the claims made in their interview with Oprah Winfrey are "taken very seriously".



In other words, they don't accept the accuracy of at least some of what was said...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Gaslighting


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2021)

Lol


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Morgan has jumped ship lollolol


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

Both deserved a  there


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

Just to confirm


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


>





weepiper said:


> View attachment 258036
> 
> Lol


I don't believe a word he says.

Will the Ofcom complaint still go ahead, does anyone know?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2021)

A nation weeps...

Odds on him being snapped up by GB News or News U.K. ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Just to confirm
> 
> View attachment 258037


So, you’re saying Piers Morgan has left GMB and ITV has nothing to add?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

Well if nothing else


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> 41,000 complaints, that's quite impressive
> 
> I hope they throw the book at the egotistical wankstain and ITV gives him the boot. Though undoubtedly he'd be offered a slot at Talk Radio the following day.


hes jumped


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 258036
> 
> Lol



opening scenes of the thick of it


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

sure LBC will give him some work


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

'e don't like it up 'im 

Lets hope this is the first topic of any interviews he gives this year


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

GB news with Andrew Neil by the morning.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

You have to ruin things


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Is that the main reason he’s famous, the itv breakfast show? (I had no idea thought just a rent a gob journo )


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is that the main reason he’s famous, the itv breakfast show? (I had no idea thought just a rent a gob journo )


Most famous for being a Murdoch tabloid editor.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

He’s been around the block a bit - well known in the great Satan


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is that the main reason he’s famous, the itv breakfast show? (I had no idea thought just a rent a gob journo )


He was editor of the mirror. 

Then became a talent show judge in the US.

Then went to morning telly. 

I have no idea how I know that but I think it's the main trajectory.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> 41,000 complaints, that's quite impressive
> 
> I hope they throw the book at the egotistical wankstain and ITV gives him the boot. Though undoubtedly he'd be offered a slot at Talk Radio the following day.











						Piers Morgan leaves ITV's Good Morning Britain after row over Meghan remarks
					

It comes as Ofcom receives more than 40,000 complaints over Morgan's comments about the duchess.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> opening scenes of the thick of it


It was excruciating watching him flounce off wasn’t it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Most famous for being a Murdoch tabloid editor.


  Also did the sun gossip page early on iirc


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Most famous for being a Murdoch tabloid editor.


? I remember him for being at the mirror.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

he is the British rent a gob Journo and worked at most of the big tabloids 

with a sense of self promotion during the time

has been at it since the 80s

just amazed he not got some sort of serious skeleton hidden away


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


>



who will hold the government to account now


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ? I remember him for being at the mirror.


The Sun and the NoTW most famously, surely?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The Sun and the NoTW most famously, surely?


Mirror and opposing Iraq war. 

One of us is confused....


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The Sun and the NoTW most famously, surely?


he didn't edit them - he was showbiz editor at the sun i think (did that Bizarre column)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ? I remember him for being at the mirror.


the sun and notw famously Murdoch papers


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Weird that she went out for drinks with him in the first place, but one bad date leading to years of obsessive malice on his part is a grim and not rare story,


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

oh no, he did edit the NOTW


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He was editor of the mirror.
> 
> Then became a talent show judge in the US.
> 
> ...


He had a mainstream news talk programme on telly in America. 
Iirc he left cos he was vociferously anti gun and that didn't wash on the US of A


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2021)

I refuse to Google. I'm happy to be confused about what pm has or hasn't done.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

Mostly coke is my guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I refuse to Google. I'm happy to be confused about what pm has or hasn't done.


You don't have to Google, you've been told he was a Murdoch editor


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Mostly coke is my guess


Unlikely to have had much laudanum


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

Have I ever mentioned I called him a cunt to his face, PM (Piers Morgan) that is and not our lovely Pickman's model


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 9, 2021)

I stopped watching this thread yesterday morning, when I realised I had got involved with something I have fuck all interest in, no idea how 30 pages have been added to it since, I hope everyone had fun.

I've just popped in to celebrate Piers Moron finding himself unemployed, that's a brilliant result!


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2021)

You know how Mourinho throws tantrums and acts like a dick to sacked and a big pay off before heading to his new Club?


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2021)

Morgan left because there were rumours the royals were going to change the titling rules so that he would automatically become his royal lowness prince gobshite the turd.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

His other home in LA is actually pretty close to Meg's apparently. My guess is he'll go back there and stir shit up even further on US telly.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> he is the British rent a gob Journo and worked at most of the big tabloids
> 
> with a sense of self promotion during the time
> 
> ...


too busy chatting shit about everyone else to flesh out his own life


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> His other home in LA is actually pretty close to Meg's apparently. My guess is he'll go back there and stir shit up even further on US telly.


Propinquity theory! Sorry I just learnt that word and couldn’t pass up the opportunity of saying it.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Propinquity theory! Sorry I just learnt that word and couldn’t pass up the opportunity of saying it.



There could be some _very_ awkward encounters in local restaurants. Two delightful people, this will be brilliant.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

The palace released a statement.
Ofcom announced the investigation.
The mind charity called him out.
I think the 'palace' had a word with ITV.

He's done their dirty work but now they will sacrifice him to save face.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> he didn't edit them - he was showbiz editor at the sun i think (did that Bizarre column)


You're right about The Sun but he was the youngest editor of the NoTW at 29.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> It was excruciating watching him flounce off wasn’t it




By excruciating you mean, fucking hilarious, yeah?


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Have I ever mentioned I called him a cunt to his face, PM (Piers Morgan) that is and not our lovely Pickman's model



I went to a south london urban drinks and you were all lovely.


----------



## pesh (Mar 9, 2021)

they should get him a Segway as a leaving present.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> he is the British rent a gob Journo and worked at most of the big tabloids
> 
> with a sense of self promotion during the time
> 
> ...


 *cough *


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Hope he doesn’t have any ambitions about being PM. He’s got a following, if they just tune into whatever his next show is fine.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Hope he doesn’t have any ambitions about being PM.



You've heard of this guy, right?


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

Well exactly.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> He had a mainstream news talk programme on telly in America.
> Iirc he left cos he was vociferously anti gun and that didn't wash on the US of A



He replaced popular CNN host Larry King and the show was canceled after a few years of terrible ratings - he said the reason nobody watched his show was because he was anti-gun, but King also supported gun control.


----------



## vanya (Mar 9, 2021)

Owen Jones on why we should be a republic


----------



## andysays (Mar 9, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> GB news with Andrew Neil by the morning.


They should promote that weather guy


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> A nation weeps...
> 
> Odds on him being snapped up by GB News or News U.K. ?



You'd be surprised how many people like him.  Already had two of my (how shall I say it?) more Karen-y type friends defend him on Facebook, one with #toomanysnowflakes.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> They should promote that weather guy



Weather guy should leave the raincloud magnet over Morgan’s house forever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

The worm has changed his profile pic on Twitter of him standing besides a black man. Can’t be racist now, can he?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> after his sacking his broadcasting career began and whatever you think of him he's been pretty successful in that.



O’rly?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The worm has changed his profile pic on Twitter of him standing besides a black man. Can’t be racist now, can he?



It's been that picture for a very long time. That's the captain of Arsenal, the club he supports.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's been that picture for a very long time. That's the captain of Arsenal, the club he supports.


It wasn’t a few days ago


----------



## smmudge (Mar 9, 2021)

I think what I took most from the interview is they both use the right? filler word (yes we watched THE WHOLE THING), obviously when you live with someone you pick up the same filler words. Then obviously I wondered what ours was. Pretty conscious from work meetings that mine is obviously "obviously" which is obviously 10x worse.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Weather guy should leave the raincloud magnet over Morgan’s house forever.



I vote for lightning bolt and very sharp hail.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 9, 2021)

We can't abolish the monarchy until I retire, otherwise I'll lose my Queen's Birthday day off.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2021)

Alan Partridge should replace Piers.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2021)

Vegan sausage rolls all round.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)

xenon said:


> Alan Partridge should replace Piers.


not so far from the truth




__





						This Time with Alan Partridge season 2 to return in 2021 | Radio Times
					

Steve Coogan's This Time with Alan Partridge season 2 will return to BBC One in 2021, a reveal the corporation has celebrated with a first look image.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## Raheem (Mar 9, 2021)

Smangus said:


> We can't abolish the monarchy until I retire, otherwise I'll lose my Queen's Birthday day off.


If she's executed, you might get the day of the funeral off.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2021)

Piers is off to be the new royal family press spokesperson?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> They should promote that weather guy


I like Alex, he’s contributed some great stuff over his time on the show.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It wasn’t a few days ago



Well, yes - it was. It's been like that for about 6 months.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> *cough *
> 
> View attachment 258046


And that collage is missing one major good friend of Morgan’s, namely the best President in America’s history and all-around good egg Donald J. Trump. The man sure is a great judge of character as well as all his other qualities.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

He’s got a big head, Piers Morgan, a sniper’s dream. Just saying.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, polarising as Harry and Meghan’s interview and actions have been, I am sure people on both sides and impartial observers alike can all agree this is one consequence of this affair we are all happy about


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s got a big head, Piers Morgan, a sniper’s dream. Just saying.


Snipers usually aim for the chest as even in piers morgan's case it's larger than the head and so a hit is more likely.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder who else she has in her sights - so far, in a week, she's got the Mail, the Monarchy and Morgan under her belt


----------



## Raheem (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I wonder who else she has in her sights - so far, in a week, she's got the Mail, the Monarchy and Morgan under her belt


Any word on Phil?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

I was actually up early this morning and watched from the start. A minute or two before the Beresford episode, 30 seconds into the show, he made a reluctant Charlotte Hawkins (a co-host) stand up to show the mini-skirt she was wearing - which he claimed signified the 'arrival of spring - im not complaining'.


----------



## agricola (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I wonder who else she has in her sights - so far, in a week, she's got the Mail, the Monarchy and Morgan under her belt



I suppose logically it would have to be Moyes next.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I wonder who else she has in her sights - so far, in a week, she's got the Mail, the Monarchy and Morgan under her belt



Oh I dare say she's got a long list; with all that time on her hands being pregnant and hormonal she's bound to be sat in a basement somewhere drawing pentagrams, mixing herbs and perhaps even draining some of her own unborn child's blood to conjure just the right spell to bring them all down and prove she's the conniving witch everyone believes her to be.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I was actually up early this morning and watched from the start. A minute or two before the Beresford episode, 30 seconds into the show, he made a reluctant Charlotte Hawkins (a co-host) stand up to show the mini-skirt she was wearing - which he claimed signified the 'arrival of spring - im not complaining'.



Beresford or Morgan?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Beresford or Morgan?



Oh, Piers


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, polarising as Harry and Meghan’s interview and actions have been, I am sure people on both sides and impartial observers alike can all agree this is one consequence of this affair we are all happy about


I’m not. Unconvinced it (the big flounce & subsequent leaving the job) wasn’t all a calculated move for maximum attention on whatever he’s already got lined up.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m not. Unconvinced it (the big flounce & subsequent leaving the job) wasn’t all a calculated move for maximum attention on whatever he’s already got lined up.


Yep


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I wonder who else she has in her sights - so far, in a week, she's got the Mail, the Monarchy and Morgan under her belt


LOL. If only she were anywhere near to even get the Mail and the other tabloids on the defensive/ agree to be a bit fairer in their treatment of her, let alone ‘under her belt’ (unless I’ve misunderstood the meaning of that expression. Perhaps I have...)

Full marks for H & M for daring to stand up to the all-powerful, vindictive and untouchable British press. If anything I am disappointed they didn’t place more emphasis during the interview in highlighting their disgraceful behaviour.

Had I been Harry I would have asked the viewers to look online at that collage of 10 contrasting headlines of Kate and Meghan that’s been posted online repeatedly, and publicly challenge the Mail and the Express to publish a justification for each of them so everyone can read their explanations for them. Either that or admit they’ve been vindictive, bullying, odious cunts to Meghan on countless occasions.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m not. Unconvinced it (the big flounce & subsequent leaving the job) wasn’t all a calculated move for maximum attention on whatever he’s already got lined up.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

not sure if the interview harms or hinders the express or the mail


they will be selling papers for weeks over this


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m not. Unconvinced it (the big flounce & subsequent leaving the job) wasn’t all a calculated move for maximum attention on whatever he’s already got lined up.




He'll go the way of Katie Hopkins in the end, having to be more and more outrageous for attention with each new gig, so having to go to ever more obscure and mental places to shout his bile.

For the past year people have warmed to the cunt a bit for taking government ministers to task, Cummings banned them from speaking with him, Cummings went and they went back on his show and he handed their arses to them regularly on a plate, which has given him some kudos, however, pwning the fuck out of the current cabinet is very much shooting fish in a barrel, and this morning we all saw the great hard-case interviewer get _his _arse handed to him by the weatherman.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> he is the British rent a gob Journo and worked at most of the big tabloids
> 
> with a sense of self promotion during the time
> 
> ...


Maybe he’s just a big mouth on tv for the sake of being a big mouth on Tv?


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> not sure if the interview harms or hinders the express or the mail
> 
> 
> they will be selling papers for weeks over this


That’s what I meant in my previous post  though. Even a staunch monarchist who might claim Meghan’s claims of mistreatment by the media are false or exaggerated would struggle to justify that view when you show them that montage of headlines we’ve all seen.

So why is this not exploited further, rather than being limited to people in social media and Internet forums agreeing it stinks? There should be a statement from H & M or a very high profile figure speaking on TV, asking the public to look at those headlines montage and challenging the tabloids to publish a rebuttal of every one of them within three days if they dare. Put them on the spotlight and force them to try to justify it.


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

I don’t know, the big drama of storming off from the weatherman’s unsurprising criticism, looked fishy imo. Don’t think that was his real arse, being handed to him.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 9, 2021)

Right, I think I’m caught up. The British tabloids, a faux populist (who was widely praised here when doing his Covid outrage thing) and the old order represented by the decrepit Windsor inc are having a mare. Big tech, elite liberalism and transatlantic celebrity culture are playing a blinder. 

The royal family possibly includes racists within its midst. A Prince who recently bombed Afghans muses on the colonial order. A billionaire interviews soon to be billionaires in a billionaires house and they discuss other billionaires. 

Great thread this....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I don’t know, the big drama of storming off from the weatherman’s unsurprising criticism, looked fishy imo. Don’t think that was his real arse, being handed to him.



He'll pop up again for sure, but will bet 50p and 1lb of grapes it ain't hosting a primetime, main-channel TV show.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Right, I think I’m caught up. The British tabloids, a faux populist (who was widely praised here when doing his Covid outrage thing) and the old order represented by the decrepit Windsor inc are having a mare. Big tech, elite liberalism and transatlantic celebrity culture are playing a blinder.
> 
> The royal family possibly includes racists within its midst. A Prince who recently bombed Afghans muses on the colonial order. A billionaire interviews soon to be billionaires in a billionaires house and they discuss other billionaires.
> 
> Great thread this....



Got anything better to be doing on a Tuesday in lockdown?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Maybe he’s just a big mouth on tv for the sake of being a big mouth on Tv?



if they would stay on telly or in the papers i would be more happy


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got anything better to be doing on a Tuesday in lockdown?


Catching up with the fall and rise of reginald perrin on iplayer


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got anything better to be doing on a Tuesday in lockdown?



I’m putting off doing the washing up


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He'll pop up again for sure, but will bet 50p and 1lb of grapes it ain't hosting a primetime, main-channel TV show.



he was one of the first to boast about phone hacking 

you sure


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe they should send in Jackie Weaver to mediate...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’m putting off doing the washing up




Allow me to permit you an excuse to prevaricate a while longer...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> That’s what I meant in my previous post  though. Even a staunch monarchist who might claim Meghan’s claims of mistreatment by the media are false or exaggerated would struggle to justify that view when you show them that montage of headlines we’ve all seen.
> 
> So why is this not exploited further, rather than being limited to people in social media and Internet forums agreeing it stinks? There should be a statement from H & M or a very high profile figure speaking on TV, asking the public to look at those headlines montage and challenging the tabloids to publish a rebuttal of every one of them within three days if they dare. Put them on the spotlight and force them to try to justify it.



The cynical might, considering the role that 'entertainment media' will play in the continuance of the Sussex brand and their (real) need to monetise themselves for the next 40 years, think that there's a very good reason they choose not to go to all out war with 'the media'.

Selectively perhaps, but not the culture of the wider industry.

I think they have legitimate grievances with the culture of the media, I also don't believe them to be stupid enough to shit on what will be their own doorstep.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

I like it that the "this is absolutely diabolical behaviour" was said to be "as Morgan left". That is true enough, but it was actually said as he was on his way out.  

_do like those last four words _


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For the past year people have warmed to the cunt a bit for taking government ministers to task, Cummings banned them from speaking with him, Cummings went and they went back on his show and he handed their arses to them regularly on a plate, which has given him some kudos, however, pwning the fuck out of the current cabinet is very much shooting fish in a barrel, and this morning we all saw the great hard-case interviewer get _his _arse handed to him by the weatherman.



I always go back to the despicable phone hacking stuff when people start to reframe him as a hero.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> The cynical might, considering the role that 'entertainment media' will play in the continuance of the Sussex brand and their (real) need to monetise themselves for the next 40 years, think that there's a very good reason they choose not to go to all out war with 'the media'.
> 
> Selectively perhaps, but not the culture of the wider industry.
> 
> I think they have legitimate grievances with the culture of the media, I also don't believe them to be stupid enough to shit on what will be their own doorstep.




They'll be fine in the US, where any slagging off of the former colonial masters is welcomed, it ain't just us who are pathetic dicks about this shit.

But The Palace could demand the papers involved to explain the discrepancies in those headlines/stories on pain of being removed from the royal rota, but they never will, for the same reason they dote on the military, those two institutions are very much needed to prop up theirs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I always go back to the despicable phone hacking stuff when people start to reframe him as a hero.




AFAIK he wasn't involved in the one that was most local to me at the time and was arguably the most despicable of all; Milly Dowler's phone, that was Murdoch and his crowd, Morgan was gone by then, iirc, happy to be proved wrong on that though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

I read a post on FB that he was the_ only_ person roasting the Tory govt over covid.  Seriously.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I read a post on FB that he was the_ only_ person roasting the Tory govt over covid.  Seriously.



Must be true then, if you read it on Facebook.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AFAIK he wasn't involved in the one that was most local to me at the time and was arguably the most despicable of all; Milly Dowler's phone, that was Murdoch and his crowd, Morgan was gone by then, iirc, happy to be proved wrong on that though.



I would have had him down as involved in that one, but I think I need to check my facts sometimes.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Must be true then, if you read it on Facebook.



I pointed them to Double Down News, Channel 4 News, The Guardian...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I always go back to the despicable phone hacking stuff when people start to reframe him as a hero.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe Morgan quit to make a series of documentaries critiquing the microwave meals industry that he'll call Piers Film


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2021)

ITV CEO said...



> Asked if the host would lose his job over the comments, or if he had the support of the network, Dame Carolyn said: ‘We are dealing with that as we speak’ and ‘I’m not making any comments on this’.






> Dame Carolyn added that ITV managing director of media and entertainment Kevin Lygo had been in discussion with Piers in recent days regarding his coverage of the Harry and Meghan interview.












						ITV stands by Meghan Markle as it addresses calls to sack Piers Morgan
					

Today Piers stormed off set following a row over his Meghan comments.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2021)

Piers Morgan is a hero to many, but doesnt mean shit to me


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2021)

I’ve left him a sympathy message on my answer phone.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

I've let him know about some shares that are going to spiral upwards tomorrow


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve left him a sympathy message on my answer phone.


I just posted him a commiserations card through my front door.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Piers Morgan is a hero to many, but doesnt mean shit to me


motherfuck him and Jeremy Clarkson!
I'm ready and hyped plus I'm amped
Most of my favourite TV presenters don't appear on no stamp


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Must be true then, if you read it on Facebook.


It’s not just Facebook! A wagon driver at work told me


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Someone on twitter has just pointed out that it's pretty rich of Harry to rail against the 'racist' British media.



That's why he's hated by far right types, he used to be fun loving (like above) but MM has made him woke and emasculated him.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 9, 2021)

Raheem said:


> The "all I see is a beautiful woman" line makes it even worse. A bit close to "Well, yeah I suppose she is black but, so long as they're bangable, you don't really think about it, do you?"


Andrew Pierce is the Swiss Tony of racists.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

maomao said:


> At my last work place I had actual fights because of rude and ignorant comments about my mixed race children. I also had a colleague with a Thai wife who had wanted to have children with him but hadn't and he said he was relieved when she had a miscarriage because he hadn't wanted mixed race children. I am so fucking glad I don't work there anymore.



Last night in the local expat/immigrant bar, a mate used the term "half caste." Gently pointed out that the term is archaic and offensive (wish I had that poem to hand) and he admitted his racist upbringing. Also admitted using the n-word but eventually educated himself.

Up until leaving the UK, one of my colleagues regularly called male black workers "boy". They were reported to HR at least twice in the past for alleged racism and, far as I know, nothing was done about it..

And of course, some Japanese aren't averse to  displaying bigotry, either.

And don't get me started on the entitled rich Americans over here. Ugh.

Sorry for unloading. Just wanted to basically add that racism is very much alive and "well".


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> A nation weeps...
> 
> Odds on him being snapped up by GB News or News U.K. ?



Running for London mayor?


----------



## moochedit (Mar 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> Maybe they should send in Jackie Weaver to mediate...



No! She doesn't have the authority!


----------



## Spanner (Mar 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Up until leaving the UK, one of my colleagues regularly called male black workers "boy". They were reported to HR at least twice in the past for alleged racism and, far as I know, nothing waSorry for unloading. Just wanted to basically add that racism is very much alive and "well".


Agree that racism is alive and well, but isn’t being called “boy” more indicative of one’s age or inexperience rather than race? What did the same guy call the white workers?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 10, 2021)

Really don't see Brillo wanting to work with him. Maybe the Orange Shit Gibbon will promise him the WH job that he clearly always wanted for 2024? 🤣


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Really don't see Brillo wanting to work with him. Maybe the Orange Shit Gibbon will promise him the WH job that he clearly always wanted for 2024? 🤣



I thought he fell out with or turned on Trump eventually?


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He'll pop up again for sure, but will bet 50p and 1lb of grapes it ain't hosting a primetime, main-channel TV show.


Is breakfast tv primetime ?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 10, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Really don't see Brillo wanting to work with him. Maybe the Orange Shit Gibbon will promise him the WH job that he clearly always wanted for 2024? 🤣



America didn't want him - I think his future might lie in Dubai.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 10, 2021)

danny la rouge ✊


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is breakfast tv primetime ?



Massively.


----------



## Edie (Mar 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Agree that racism is alive and well, but isn’t being called “boy” more indicative of one’s age or inexperience rather than race? What did the same guy call the white workers?


Are you genuinely that ignorant?


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Massively.


Really didnt know that, cant think of anything worse than tuning in to him ranting on the telly before you've even had yr coffee.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Really didnt know that, cant think of anything worse than tuning in to him ranting on the telly before you've even had yr coffee.



See also radio, the highest paid bods do the morning show, Terry Wogan used to, then Chris Evans (still does I think, on Virgin), that prick Chris Moyles, Lauren Laverne and so on.
It’s a time of day when people tend to follow the same routine, no one can be arsed to be adventurous at 7am, so if they watch TV they tend to watch either BBC Breakfast or the thing that Morgan flounced off from.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

Very revealing that he flounced when being called out on the personal reason for his hatred and venom - that she stopped talking to him. And he got a lot less grief than he's been giving people in his interviews.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Agree that racism is alive and well, but isn’t being called “boy” more indicative of one’s age or inexperience rather than race?


No.


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

That does explain quite a lot, if a significant proportion of my fellow countrypeople are blasting their brains with that every morning when they get out of bed.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Very revealing that he flounced when being called out on the personal reason for his hatred and venom - that she stopped talking to him. And he got a lot less grief than he's been giving people in his interviews.


Is it right that Piss and Meghan were friends and they had a falling out?


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Is it right that Piss and Meghan were friends and they had a falling out?


she hurt his feelings.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> she hurt his feelings.



Well she did order martinis in a pub.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Well she did order martinis in a pub.



She’s American, so gets a pass. Just one though.


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

his forced laughing in that old clip is a bit scary, imo, when he's laughing hard whilst saying that it hurt cos he really liked her. Messed up man.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2021)

So, Harry says his father stopped taking his calls, and yesterday Charlie boy was visiting a vaccination centre, and I bet the photographer that took this picture, featured on the front page of The Times today, couldn't believe his luck!


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> That does explain quite a lot, if a significant proportion of my fellow countrypeople are blasting their brains with that every morning when they get out of bed.


Especially when people are carsharing like families or kids who get shared taxis in lieu of schoolbuses (eg special schools) I just feel really bad for the kids soaking it up. It's even worse nowadays because we don't really have local radio the way we used to, for most people the only recognisable options are these ones we've been discussing. I always knew it was 'wrong' but the adults around me were also soaking up whatever the y2k version of the anti-woke snowflake narrative was and they carried that over into how they responded to me. I don't think I will ever own a TV in my adult life because I'm too scarred from my mom forcing me to watch things like xtra-factor for hours on end, and I'm only just now re-exploring radio


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Agree that racism is alive and well, but isn’t being called “boy” more indicative of one’s age or inexperience rather than race? What did the same guy call the white workers?



By their names. 

That worker also referred to a black co-worker as "lazy", and another as having "a chip on her shoulder".


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

I really enjoyed this article, think it’s spot on. Also has dealt with any feelings about how maybe i should watch the 2 hour interview. 








						Harry and Meghan: The union of two great houses, the Windsors and the Celebrities, is complete
					

After Harry and Meghan, the monarchy looks archaic and racist. Well duh




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Edie (Mar 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Well she did order martinis in a pub.


Urgh fucking hell


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Especially when people are carsharing like families or kids who get shared taxis in lieu of schoolbuses (eg special schools) I just feel really bad for the kids soaking it up. It's even worse nowadays because we don't really have local radio the way we used to, for most people the only recognisable options are these ones we've been discussing. I always knew it was 'wrong' but the adults around me were also soaking up whatever the y2k version of the anti-woke snowflake narrative was and they carried that over into how they responded to me. I don't think I will ever own a TV in my adult life because I'm too scarred from my mom forcing me to watch things like xtra-factor for hours on end, and I'm only just now re-exploring radio


Never thought about that, kids being bombarded with it before school every morning, god that’s grim. My mates mum who gave me lifts to school some days had one tape and it was billy Joel and I probably still know every word of that album, you listen intently to adult stuff when you’re small, for clues about the world i suppose.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Agree that racism is alive and well, but isn’t being called “boy” more indicative of one’s age or inexperience rather than race? What did the same guy call the white workers?



Don't tell me...you are a White man who gets called boy and calls other White men 'boy' all the time?
When I say don't tell me what I mean is don't fucking lie.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Especially when people are carsharing like families or kids who get shared taxis in lieu of schoolbuses (eg special schools) I just feel really bad for the kids soaking it up. It's even worse nowadays because we don't really have local radio the way we used to, for most people the only recognisable options are these ones we've been discussing. I always knew it was 'wrong' but the adults around me were also soaking up whatever the y2k version of the anti-woke snowflake narrative was and they carried that over into how they responded to me. I don't think I will ever own a TV in my adult life because I'm too scarred from my mom forcing me to watch things like xtra-factor for hours on end, and I'm only just now re-exploring radio




Steer clear of LBC at all times, but especially the morning show, hosted by racist-misogynist Nick Ferrari, a man who can't understand why everyone else didn't just do what he did to get where he is, (have parents put you in private school and then have a daddy who runs a press agency who can shoehorn you in the media, all quite simple...)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 10, 2021)

Great point about the toxicity of morning TV and radio. I can't listen/watch either and haven't done for years. It puts me in the shittest of moods. If I get in a cab or go somewhere where either is on I ask them to turn it down or off. I have on multiple occasions also ended up having a decent conversation with cab drivers who listen to LBC or talk radio about the damage it does. I remember one saying to me, 'Oh you're right, I never let the kids hear it, I protect them from this shit.'


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Great point about the toxicity of morning TV and radio. I can't listen/watch either and haven't done for years. It puts me in the shittest of moods. If I get in a cab or go somewhere where either is on I ask them to turn it down or off. I have on multiple occasions also ended up having a decent conversation with cab drivers who listen to LBC or talk radio about the damage it does. I remember one saying to me, 'Oh you're right, I never let the kids hear it, I protect them from this shit.'


Yup. I’ve never watched GMB, and I even gave up on the brainless BBC Breakfast (which I only ever put on out of habit) after the infamous “owls don’t have legs” incident.  Never have radio on either.  Breakfast has been much calmer since I broke the habit.


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. I’ve never watched GMB, and I even gave up on the brainless BBC Breakfast (which I only ever put on out of habit) after *the infamous “owls don’t have legs” incident*.  Never have radio on either.  Breakfast has been much calmer since I broke the habit.


I've absolutely no idea what that is but that would make me more likely to watch it, not less.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 10, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. I’ve never watched GMB, and I even gave up on the brainless BBC Breakfast (which I only ever put on out of habit) after the infamous “owls don’t have legs” incident.  Never have radio on either.  Breakfast has been much calmer since I broke the habit.


Have never watched am TV and, like you, find my mornings calmer with music only radio.
Thinking about it the TV only ever goes on after 7 or 8 in the evening (live sports excepted)...don't know whether that makes me middle class or just olderly


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

I haven't watched live TV in years, and would not be surprised if this is becoming a majority position, especially in people under 50


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, Harry says his father stopped taking his calls, and yesterday Charlie boy was visiting a vaccination centre, and I bet the photographer that took this picture, featured on the front page of The Times today, couldn't believe his luck!
> 
> View attachment 258087


Charles' new Moonpig card design will sell thousands


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2021)

A lot of cunts trying to make excuses for a cunt.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 10, 2021)

In a $4,000 dollar dress, while their hero Biden finds ways to means test cheques that ordinary Americans need to eat and rows back on the Sanders Minimum Wage pledge...


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2021)

Piers, Sharon and all the other shit gibbons - Sometimes you've just got to listen to your inner voice and STFU


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> his forced laughing in that old clip is a bit scary, imo, when he's laughing hard whilst saying that it hurt cos he really liked her. Messed up man.



Yes he thought he was in with a chance  Harry stole his woman


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Piers, Sharon and all the other shit gibbons - Sometimes you've just got to listen to your inner voice and STFU




She is a shit cunt of a person who has done nothing with her privileged life.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I really enjoyed this article, think it’s spot on. Also has dealt with any feelings about how maybe i should watch the 2 hour interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's superb, quotes like 



> They’re [the monarchy] basically a Rorschach test that the tabloids hold up in order to gauge what level of hysterical batshittery their readers are capable of at any moment in time.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In a $4,000 dollar dress, while their hero Biden finds ways to means test cheques that ordinary Americans need to eat and rows back on the Sanders Minimum Wage pledge...View attachment 258101


idyllic 🤬


----------



## chilango (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's the thing (well "a" thing), and you can see it here and there on this thread, in RL conversation and - if I'm brutally honest - in myself.

It's easy to downplay or almost legitimise the racism on display here because you're talking about victims who are exceptionally privileged, and show very little self-awareness of this. They're easy to hate on. And rightly so.

...but this gives those seeking to exploit and deploy racism to crank open divides as part of their "culture war" strategy a perfect opportunity to do their work.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In a $4,000 dollar dress, while their hero Biden finds ways to means test cheques that ordinary Americans need to eat and rows back on the Sanders Minimum Wage pledge...View attachment 258101



And now it's the Piers Morgan show... When will we get back to discussing things like the shitty 1% pay rise being offered to NHS staff?  Or the weapons we're selling the Saudis/the cut in aid to Yemen?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> I haven't watched live TV in years, and would not be surprised if this is becoming a majority position, especially in people under 50


...and map that onto the generational political opinion divide likewise
"what information do you get " is now very much an age issue
people are experiencing the information world in very different ways now, and age is probably the biggest defining factor
it fills me with just a little hope that the key  baron-propagandists in this country are going to lose their grip over the next decades

as to morning tv i remember it being a much mellower affair, of half awake tv presenters doing a Take A Break style magazine programme
Sticking a shouty Piers Morgan on there seemed to be  breaking a taboo.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

chilango said:


> Here's the thing (well "a" thing), and you can see it here and there on this thread, in RL conversation and - if I'm brutally honest - in myself.
> 
> It's easy to downplay or almost legitimise the racism on display here because you're talking about victims who are exceptionally privileged, and show very little self-awareness of this. They're easy to hate on. And rightly so.
> 
> ...but this gives those seeking to exploit and deploy racism to crank open divides as part of their "culture war" strategy a perfect opportunity to do their work.


yeah this is a story of institutional establishment racism and classism first, a rampaging lawless life destroying press second, and an anachronistic needs-to-be-binned aristocracy third, with some good old fashioned patriarchal women are liars and manipulators thrown on top


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ...and map that onto the generational political opinion divide likewise
> "what information do you get " is now very much an age issue
> people are experiencing the information world in very different ways now, and age is probably the biggest defining factor
> it fills me with just a little hope that the key  baron-propagandists in this country are going to lose their grip over the next decades
> ...


I caught the end of a discussion on radio 4 this morning where they had a mother and a daughter with opposing views on the H&M situation (though not, of course, on the legitimacy of the royal family itself) and the daughter was pretty clear that her mum's mind was being poisoned by the Mail and the Sun, but she had access to a wider range of views via memes on instagram.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> I caught the end of a discussion on radio 4 this morning where they had a mother and a daughter with opposing views on the H&M situation (though not, of course, on the legitimacy of the royal family itself) and the daughter was pretty clear that her mum's mind was being poisoned by the Mail and the Sun, but she had access to a wider range of views via memes on instagram.


its a brave new world!

how old is the daughter?
when i was 16 i never ever ever ever got any news from anything other than a tv news bulletin if I happened to watch it, which i rarely did
in a way it is a more radicalising situation for kids now, even if it is tiktok lipsynching to IRA songs!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> it fills me with just a little hope that the key  baron-propagandists in this country are going to lose their grip over the next decades


Absolutely. I'm looking forward to spending my retirement in a world run by the kids of today.


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its a brave new world!
> 
> how old is the daughter?
> when i was 16 i never ever ever ever got any news from anything other than a tv news bulletin if I happened to watch it, which i rarely did
> in a way it is a more radicalising situation for kids now, even if it is tiktok lipsynching to IRA songs!!


I'm not sure how old she was - tbh while it's easy to laugh, she clearly had a much deeper understanding of the role media plays in forming opinion than her mum who had nothing to say about it at all.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> By their names.
> 
> That worker also referred to a black co-worker as "lazy", and another as having "a chip on her shoulder".


And this guy was a model of efficiency and good humor himself, was he?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure how old she was - tbh while it's easy to laugh, she clearly had a much deeper understanding of the role media plays in forming opinion than her mum who had nothing to say about it at all.


this is the thing with stuff like instagram - yes it is trite and banal, but it exists in what feels like an absolute vacuum because of just how bad traditional media is. Often social media is just the least shit tool someone has access to and if something better came along they'd use that instead.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure how old she was - tbh while it's easy to laugh, she clearly had a much deeper understanding of the role media plays in forming opinion than her mum who had nothing to say about it at all.


i wasnt laughing in a dismissive way at all - that ira tiktok thing sounds genuinely funny though (i couldnt find it to see with my own eyes)
i agree, im sure that kids today are for the most part far more political aware than my generation was for the most part

*young people who get on radio 4 are rarely representative of the population


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> And this guy was a model of efficiency and good humor himself, was he?



You wouldn't believe what it was like working with this person.

Surreal, unpleasant and infuriating. Caused no end of misery.

Anyway, nuff said. Apologies for any derail.


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i wasnt laughing in a dismissive way at all - that ira tiktok thing sounds genuinely funny though (i couldnt find it to see with my own eyes)
> i agree, im sure that kids today are for the most part far more political aware than my generation was for the most part
> 
> *young people who get on radio 4 are rarely representative of the population


I just checked and they were a white mother and her mixed race daughter from Preston, both sounded pretty w/c fwiw. The decision to choose working class commentators in this case does say something about the value the Today programme's bookers give this stuff - celeb gossip for the proles. You could hear the condescension on the presenter's voice.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> I just checked and they were a white mother and her mixed race daughter from Preston, both sounded pretty w/c fwiw. The decision to choose working class commentators in this case does say something about the value the Today programme's bookers give this stuff - celeb gossip for the proles. You could hear the condescension on the presenter's voice.


interesting yeah
its usually Isobell whose mum is friends with the editors sister


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 10, 2021)

What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?


Tories


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?



Cyclists


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tories



Cycling tories


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?


theyre not even top ten hate figures for me. the royals are mainly invisible IME, they do their best to be laura ashley wallpaper, personally i have to remind myself how important it is to be rid of them


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 10, 2021)

chilango said:


> ...but this gives those seeking to exploit and deploy racism to crank open divides as part of their "culture war" strategy a perfect opportunity to do their work.



That 'perfect opportunity' line also applies to the other side in this war of elites. Witness the clamour by big tech, Clinton and Biden and others committed to the imposition of the moral authority of double liberalism to be associated with H&M.  I haven't got time to do it now but I will be returning to this....


----------



## Edie (Mar 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 258104
> 
> She is a shit cunt of a person who has done nothing with her privileged life.


What a mad bitch!


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> What a mad bitch!


Now now. Gendered insults aren't allowed any more.


----------



## Edie (Mar 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> No.


Imagine it being 2021 and in all your life you have never come across the fact that the word ‘boy’, when directed towards black men, has a really significant racist history with respect to slavery. I would be embarrassed.


----------



## Edie (Mar 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Now now. Gendered insults aren't allowed any more.


Aren’t they. Oh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?


the maskless cycling tories


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> What would we do if royals never existed? Who would be the victim of our seething middle aged fury?


People who have beans then cheese.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> People who have beans then cheese.



While cycling


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2021)

Is their main gripe that they want titles for the bairns and therefore gratis security?


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Is their main gripe that they want titles for the bairns and therefore gratis security?


You've been reading and posting on this thread for days and can't actually be in any doubt what their 'main gripe' is by now.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2021)

I just read it on twitter and it made me think- it did seem a big concern of theirs.

Wanted to see what the reasonable and stoic folk of  u75 had to say about it


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Wanted to see what the reasonable and stoic folk of  u75 had to say about it



I heard one of them may be popping in on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> You've been reading and posting on this thread for days and can't actually be in any doubt what their 'main gripe' is by now.



To be fair, the 'main gripe' has changed and morphed - as it tends to in family disputes.

Harry himself said that this all wouldn't have happened if the issues over money and security had be solved to their satisfaction.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> I heard one of them may be popping in on Saturday afternoon.


Ah yes, Keith


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2021)

kebabking said:


> To be fair, the 'main gripe' has changed and morphed - as it tends to in family disputes.
> 
> Harry himself said that this all wouldn't have happened if the issues over money and security had be solved to their satisfaction.


I guess that if they thought they were being treated differently to other members of the firm because of racism, and when they complained the treatment changed to correct this then they probably would have been satisfied, yeah. Not sure how that's the gripe changing or morphing.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Ah yes, Keith



It won't be Keith - he's banned til next month.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

The next issue of Private Eye should certainly be amusing.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

23 pages of coverage?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 10, 2021)

oddly the government is off defending 37 billion fucked off to Tory cronies and 1% pay rise for the NHS 

why everyone is distracted by rich cunts problems

daddy cut me off have only 50 million pound to live on


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> oddly the government is off defending 37 billion fucked off to Tory cronies and 1% pay rise for the NHS
> 
> why everyone is distracted by rich cunts problems


And pushing through a vicious law bill designed to squash dissent.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 10, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And pushing through a vicious law bill designed to squash dissent.


womp there it is


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

But but but how can you oppose a bill that gives higher sentences for sex offenders??? You must be monsters. 


is the normal approach


----------



## Petcha (Mar 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> oddly the government is off defending 37 billion fucked off to Tory cronies and 1% pay rise for the NHS
> 
> why everyone is distracted by rich cunts problems
> 
> daddy cut me off have only 50 million pound to live on



I think it's a bit of slapstick humour to distract us from the real world. Two vacuous scheming bludging cunts trying to bring down a family full of deluded fuckwits who actually believe they're higher born than us. And then the sideshow of Morgan et al. It's a bit of lockdown fun. I'd rather not think of what the tories are up to for a few days and ive run out of come dine with mes.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 10, 2021)

looks the fun part of is the first female billionaire celebrity

ragging on the queen

you have castles..


2.5 billion honey


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

Can’t be arsed to check, but has David Icke offered any opinions, theories or social commentary about this whole situation? I’d be interested to know what he makes of it all


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 10, 2021)

he is still annoy piers morgan ghosted him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> Can’t be arsed to check, but has David Icke offered any opinions, theories or social commentary about this whole situation? I’d be interested to know what he makes of it all



A lizard is revolting.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 10, 2021)

The saddest and most despairing thing about all this is that I am probably going to end up having to watch this fucking interview so I can keep up with all the chatter about it.


----------



## xenon (Mar 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The saddest and most despairing thing about all this is that I am probably going to end up having to watch this fucking interview so I can keep up with all the chatter about it.



why? I haven’t. Just read the headlines if you must. Well, or the posts on here.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lizard is revolting.
> 
> View attachment 258195


What are his views on what happens to people who marry into the Royal Lizard Family, I wonder? Do they have to undergo a DNA transmutation procedure to lizard them up, or are they allowed to remain as human servants of their reptilian overlords?


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The saddest and most despairing thing about all this is that I am probably going to end up having to watch this fucking interview so I can keep up with all the chatter about it.


You should contact the person who helpfully created the 15-minute highlights video of the Handforth Council meeting and helped it go viral, and see if they would do something similar with the Oprah interview.

FWIW if you are able to fast forward the numerous ad breaks, the whole thing becomes a more bearable 1 1/4 h long viewing or thereabouts.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is something repugnant though in that a 36 year old man is whining that 'Daddy has stopped funding me, and I'm dependent on the paltry few million my mother left'.


Turns out the Queen Mother also left him a fortune. Did he ever envision having to spend his own money, or did he regard it as strictly ornamental, it having an honorary position in his bank accounts?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> Can’t be arsed to check, but has David Icke offered any opinions, theories or social commentary about this whole situation? I’d be interested to know what he makes of it all



The <scales> fell from my eyes when someone on here pointed out the clue that Liz is a part of Lizard


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


>



He's kinda creepy.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's kinda creepy.



very creepy

jebus just checked the link thought it might of been a bit of parody


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

Years ago I did something reprehensible and contributed a small amount of money to the Mail’s coffers by visiting their website, so I could check Morgan’s regular column after reading an article in the Eye taking the piss out of it.

He had/ has a Diary feature going, which basically seems to consist entirely of him name-dropping celebrities he knows and claims to be friends with.

Unlike most other similar vacuous ‘diaries’ journos sometimes run in newspapers, which at least have the common decency to provide vaguely interesting news about celebs and public figures even if it’s mostly gossip, Morgan’s piece is virtually all about him and the parties he’s been to that week and the A-listers he’s rubbed shoulders with. Or the latest super trendy exclusive new restaurant he got invited to. Literally all about him. Him him him him him. And the Mail group pays him fuck knows so much for basically bragging about knowing loads of celebs.

That’s why I don’t have any trouble believing that his despicable abusive comments about Meghan were really prompted because she stopped mixing up with him and didn’t invite him to the wedding. The sociopathic cunt that he is.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 10, 2021)

Stop it, Count, we can have TWO threads open on Urban at any time.

Laughing at exposed, self-pitying toffs and Piss Moron is good use of bandwidth.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 10, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Stop it, Count


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 258208



Yes. It's absolutely impossible to have more than one discussion going on the boards, as the lack of threads about the pandemic and coronavirus attests to.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2021)

A worrying amount of the friends Piers Morgan has name-dropped have been sex offenders and paedophiles.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Stop it, Count, we can have TWO threads open on Urban at any time.
> 
> Laughing at exposed, self-pitying toffs and Piss Moron is good use of bandwidth.


Point taken


----------



## kebabking (Mar 10, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Turns out the Queen Mother also left him a fortune. Did he ever envision having to spend his own money, or did he regard it as strictly ornamental, it having an honorary position in his bank accounts?



No idea about his views on spending his own money, but I know they got a fearsome shock when they _finally _discovered how much a decent protection team would cost them.

they made two big mistakes in working in out this 'semi-detached' royals plan - firstly when doing their initial fag packet figures they simply took the cost of 'their' slice of the wider royal protection team, not the cost of a team that happens to only focus on them, and secondly they believed that both the state(s) and the family in would agree to their plans and stump up the cash necessary to bring them about.

assumption, presumption, ignorance, entitlement. It rarely works out well....


----------



## A380 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Mar 10, 2021)

kebabking said:


> No idea about his views on spending his own money, but I know they got a fearsome shock when they _finally _discovered how much a decent protection team would cost them.
> 
> they made two big mistakes in working in out this 'semi-detached' royals plan - firstly when doing their initial fag packet figures they simply took the cost of 'their' slice of the wider royal protection team, not the cost of a team that happens to only focus on them, and secondly they believed that both the state(s) and the family in would agree to their plans and stump up the cash necessary to bring them about.
> 
> assumption, presumption, ignorance, entitlement. It rarely works out well....


There’s also a bit of ‘servant class about it’. Just assuming the old bill protection team wrapped around them, probably mostly in their mid 30s to 40s and so with husbands, wives, their own kids etc could just be all moved to Canada and then LA. Not like they’re people or anything... I mean U75 is probably not the place to suggest sympathy for armed old bill on protection duty but the assumption you could take your MPS bubble wherever in the world you want to live does suggest a certain world view...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> Years ago I did something reprehensible and contributed a small amount of money to the Mail’s coffers by visiting their website, so I could check Morgan’s regular column after reading an article in the Eye taking the piss out of it.
> 
> He had/ has a Diary feature going, which basically seems to consist entirely of him name-dropping celebrities he knows and claims to be friends with.
> 
> ...



Am reminded of the dreadful Terry Keane column, where she regularly name dropped various Irish politicians and celebs, including her "dear friend, Princess Diana". The Indo claimed it was satirical and in the William Hickey fashion. But it read like a load of self congratulatory bollocks.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258212



Meanwhile, unlike  the rest of the family, poor Edward was made the Duke of a county that hasn’t existed for a thousand years. Goes to show how much they value him I guess


----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> Meanwhile, unlike  the rest of the family, poor Edward was made the Duke of a county that hasn’t existed for a thousand years. Goes to show how much they value him I guess


I have a feeling dear Edward is content to keep his swede down and be as much of a regular family man as its possible to be in his situation.

No more drama in our life, as Mary J Blige suggested in the 90s.

Though he went through the shit with the media iirc correctly when he dropped out of the marines. There was also the gay insinuations that went on for years, but have appeared to fall away now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I have a feeling dear Edward is content to keep his swede down and be as much of a regular family man as its possible to be in his situation.
> 
> No more drama in our life, as Mary J Blige suggested in the 90s.
> 
> Though he went through the shit with the media iirc correctly when he dropped out of the marines. There was also the gay insinuations that went on for years, but have appeared to fall away now.



Not man enough for the marines, what, what. Must be a poofter and so on. Then he dabbled with theatre, which must have been a red rag to the red tops and rumour mongers.

Anyway, who cares. There must have been hundreds of gay/bi royals over the centuries. 

It's the wrong 'uns and predators like (allegedly Andrew) and that Kincora fella that should be held up to rigorous and unforgiving scrutiny.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Don't tell me...you are a White man who gets called boy and calls other White men 'boy' all the time?
> When I say don't tell me what I mean is don't fucking lie.


Hi,

Honest answers:

Yes, I am a white man.

Yes, I get called “boy”, but only by my dad, e.g. “Hello spanner, how’s it going boy?”

No, I don’t call other white men (or anyone else for that matter) “boy”, because that’s not the word I’d use to address other people: be they white, boys, or otherwise.

I don’t know if I’ve passed your fucking test, but either way — as a courtesy to you, I didn’t “fucking lie”.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 11, 2021)

Tick... tock...


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Tick... tock...


I guess that’s some kind of insider lingo for: “this guy has overstepped the mark here, get rid”.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Honest answers:
> 
> ...



So you can see how the term is problematic?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> So you can see how the term is problematic?


The term, “boy”?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The term, “boy”?



Aye


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Aye


Frankly — and I’m genuinely sorry to say — no.
Your other examples, e.g. “half caste”, fuck yeah, I can understand the unspoken derisive meaning in those words.
But “boy”? No, I can’t. I’m sorry if you and others feel like it’s a put-down word, and it must have been said to you in an offensive way...but people have been calling other people “boy” forever. It is after all, the centuries-old accepted way of describing male children.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Frankly — and I’m genuinely sorry to say — no.
> Your other examples, e.g. “half caste”, fuck yeah, I can understand the unspoken derisive meaning in those words.
> But “boy”? No, I can’t. I’m sorry if you and others feel like it’s a put-down word, and it must have been said to you in an offensive way...but people have been calling other people “boy” forever. It is after all, the centuries-old accepted way of describing male children.



It's also a centuries old racial epithet against black males. 

And given that I gave other examples of my colleague's racism, you have no excuse for saying you don't find it problematic.

It wasn't said to me, btw. Got all the Irish stereotypes lobbed in my direction, instead.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2021)

Dunno ignorance is one thing but credulity I'm thinking is too much round here at times.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's also a centuries old racial epithet against black males.
> 
> And given that I gave other examples of my colleague's racism, you have no excuse for saying you don't find it problematic.
> 
> It wasn't said to me, btw. Got all the Irish stereotypes lobbed in my direction, instead.


Hang on, you’re saying the word “boy” is a centuries old racial epithet, and anyone calling or describing someone as a “boy” is therefore racist. Even actual “boys”, aka non adult male humans? That’s a leap of logic I’m not willing to take.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hang on, you’re saying the word “boy” is a centuries old racial epithet, and therefore anyone calling or describing someone as a “boy” is therefore racist. Even actual “boys”, aka non adult male humans. That’s a leap of logic I’m not willing to take.



2 day thread ban should sort it


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hang on, you’re saying the word “boy” is a centuries old racial epithet, and anyone calling or describing someone as a “boy” is therefore racist. Even actual “boys”, aka non adult male humans? That’s a leap of logic I’m not willing to take.



Am talking about _racists_ using it against black people. Which you appear to have no problem with?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

Humberto said:


> 2 day thread ban should sort it


On what grounds?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am talking about _racists_ using it against black people. Which you appear to have no problem with?


I’ve got a problem with racists using any term for their own gain. Who the fuck hasn’t, apart from racists?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> On what grounds?



Dunno thought you were disputing a white person calling a black man 'boy' wasn't racist. Don't think you've gone that far though.


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hang on, you’re saying the word “boy” is a centuries old racial epithet, and anyone calling or describing someone as a “boy” is therefore racist. Even actual “boys”, aka non adult male humans? That’s a leap of logic I’m not willing to take.


No. You're being a bit dense here. It's true that it's far more common in the US than the UK but referring to _adult_ black males as 'boy' is a well established racial epithet since times of slavery. It is obviously not an insult when used to non adult males. The whole point is to belittle.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2021)

maomao said:


> No. You're being a bit dense here. It's true that it's far more common in the US than the UK but referring to _adult_ black males as 'boy' is a well established racial epithet since times of slavery. It is obviously not an insult when used to non adult males. The whole point is to belittle.


It’s now been explained to you in very simple terms Spanner. White people calling black adults “boy” is considered racially-charged due to its use in times of slavery. You've been given the benefit of the doubt here. Now fucking turn it in, eh?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258212



You can laugh, but they weren't here to protect Sussex from the invasion of the Kent variant.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> On what grounds?


Your mum's


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Meanwhile, unlike  the rest of the family, poor Edward was made the Duke of a county that hasn’t existed for a thousand years. Goes to show how much they value him I guess



Not even a dukedom for Eddie, he’s an earl of somewhere that doesn’t exist. Still, he got the nicest house, handy for the Beefeater in Bagshot.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2021)

Edward was responsible for Its a Royal Knockout, which I found myself watching on YouTube a year or so ago. Surprisingly enjoyable at this distance. There are a _lot_ of nonces in it.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not even a dukedom for Eddie, he’s an earl of somewhere that doesn’t exist. Still, he got the nicest house, handy for the Beefeater in Bagshot.



That's it - Edward lives a fairly comfortable life, he does the odd royal duty, and he's then able to live in relative obscurity/privacy. His Mrs does the same - she did a visit to a place I worked, did all the normal stuff, and then a day later I bumped into her in Sir Kiers favourite supermarket down near you. She was on her own, just shopping like anyone else there without anyone else twigging who she was.

She's _stunning _btw, funny, engaging, interested (or good at taking it), and good company.

I know there was some Ill feeling when he, Andrew and Anne got 'down-graded' by Charlie boy, but I think I know who's life I'd prefer.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

kebabking said:


> That's it - Edward lives a fairly comfortable life, he does the odd royal duty, and he's then able to live in relative obscurity/privacy. His Mrs does the same - she did a visit to a place I worked, did all the normal stuff, and then a day later I bumped into her in Sir Kiers favourite supermarket down near you. She was on her own, just shopping like anyone else there without anyone else twigging who she was.
> 
> She's _stunning _btw, funny, engaging, interested (or good at taking it), and good company.
> 
> I know there was some Ill feeling when he, Andrew and Anne got 'down-graded' by Charlie boy, but I think I know who's life I'd prefer.



They do regularly go in the Beefeater too, it’s also a pub, as these things are, overlooks the cricket pitch and is imaginatively called The Cricketers, it’s at the end of his driveway. And yeah, a much nicer life than the rest of them, I would always much rather be Bernie Taupin than Elton John.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They do regularly go in the Beefeater too, it’s also a pub, as these things are, overlooks the cricket pitch and is imaginatively called The Cricketers, it’s at the end of his driveway.


That used to be a regular haunt of ours along with a nightclub down the road called Pantiles.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

killer b said:


> Edward was responsible for Its a Royal Knockout, which I found myself watching on YouTube a year or so ago. Surprisingly enjoyable at this distance. There are a _lot_ of nonces in it.



It's a Royal Nonce Out


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. It's absolutely impossible to have more than one discussion going on the boards, as the lack of threads about the pandemic and coronavirus attests to.



Or loads of utterly pointless threads from disgruntled/pissy remainers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> That used to be a regular haunt of ours along with a nightclub down the road called Pantiles.



Now an old folks home.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Or loads of utterly pointless threads from disgruntled/pissy remainers.



Remainers should fucking leave


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now an old folks home.


Oh is it? 

It was quite well known in the 80s as being a posing joint for Matt and Luke Goss. Amusingly, soon after they had their first hit record and got written about in the press, it became known that they were under age so they weren't allowed in anymore


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Oh is it?
> 
> It was quite well known in the 80s as being a posing joint for Matt and Luke Goss. Amusingly, soon after they had their first hit record and got written about in the press, it became known that they were under age so they weren't allowed in anymore



My sister works in a school near there and Matt Goss hosted an online assembly last month, she’s still a gibbering wreck now, was a Brossette back when these things mattered...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> That used to be a regular haunt of ours along with a nightclub down the road called Pantiles.


Blast from the past there  had half forgotten about that toilet of a nightclub. Did not realise it had closed in 2007.


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now an old folks home.


Presumably retains the same clientele though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

Is the Agincourt still going?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is the Agincourt still going?



Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yep.


FFS


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Blast from the past there  had half forgotten about that toilet of a nightclub. Did not realise it had closed in 2007.


I think we considered it to be at the better end of the spectrum in an admittedly piss-poor general offering. It was Pantiles, the squaddie places in Camberley, spit-and-sawdust Wednesdays/Oceans in Bracknell, or the far more expensive (and harder to get in) Skindles/Valbonne in Maidenhead. Otherwise we had to go out the other way to Sindlesham Mill and the punch-up gaffs in Reading.

Were you a local?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think we considered it to be at the better end of the spectrum in an admittedly piss-poor general offering. It was Pantiles, the squaddie places in Camberley, spit-and-sawdust Wednesdays/Oceans in Bracknell, or the far more expensive (and harder to get in) Skindles/Valbonne in Maidenhead. Otherwise we had to go out the other way to Sindlesham Mill and the punch-up gaffs in Reading.
> 
> Were you a local?




This is why I grabbed the free party scene firmly with both hands!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

kebabking said:


> That's it - Edward lives a fairly comfortable life, he does the odd royal duty, and he's then able to live in relative obscurity/privacy. His Mrs does the same - she did a visit to a place I worked, did all the normal stuff, and then a day later I bumped into her in Sir Kiers favourite supermarket down near you. She was on her own, just shopping like anyone else there without anyone else twigging who she was.
> 
> She's _stunning _btw, funny, engaging, interested (or good at taking it), and good company.
> 
> I know there was some Ill feeling when he, Andrew and Anne got 'down-graded' by Charlie boy, but I think I know who's life I'd prefer.


The life of a man who 'withdrew' from royal marines training - that surprises me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think we considered it to be at the better end of the spectrum in an admittedly piss-poor general offering. It was Pantiles, the squaddie places in Camberley, spit-and-sawdust Wednesdays/Oceans in Bracknell, or the far more expensive (and harder to get in) Skindles/Valbonne in Maidenhead. Otherwise we had to go out the other way to Sindlesham Mill and the punch-up gaffs in Reading.
> 
> Were you a local?


Aldershot lad  

Aldershot was a bit too 'fighty' so Farnham, Farnborough and Guildford where my usual drinking spots. Not that they were much better


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think we considered it to be at the better end of the spectrum in an admittedly piss-poor general offering. It was Pantiles, the squaddie places in Camberley, spit-and-sawdust Wednesdays/Oceans in Bracknell, or the far more expensive (and harder to get in) Skindles/Valbonne in Maidenhead. Otherwise we had to go out the other way to Sindlesham Mill and the punch-up gaffs in Reading.
> 
> Were you a local?


Talking about squaddie places, that reminds me of when I was at university in Reading in about 2005/06, and Prince Harry turned up at the Reading University students union with a bunch of his mates from Sandhurst. The doormen turned them away at first because the university had a strict no squaddies policy on the door. One of Harry's personal security had a word with the doormen, who let him in and cordoned off an area of the mezzanine for him and his mates. A friend of a friend who was dressed as a bumblebee tried talking her way past the security, but got denied.

Original news story about it here: Harry enjoys another night out in Reading


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

strung out said:


> Talking about squaddie places, that reminds me of when I was at university in Reading in about 2005/06, and Prince Harry turned up at the Reading University students union with a bunch of his mates from Sandhurst. The doormen turned them away at first because the university had a strict no squaddies policy on the door. One of Harry's personal security had a word with the doormen, who let him in and cordoned off an area of the mezzanine for him and his mates. A friend of a friend who was dressed as a bumblebee tried talking her way past the security, but got denied.
> 
> Original news story about it here: Harry enjoys another night out in Reading




Your amigo?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Aldershot lad
> 
> Aldershot was a bit too 'fighty' so Farnham, Farnborough and Guildford where my usual drinking spots. Not that they were much better


Even the hard cases used to avoid Aldershot. 

A mate and his girlfriend were coming back from the coast once and she wanted to go for a piss when they were going through Aldershot. He said he didn't want to stop at a pub there because there was invariably trouble and they were nearly home to Crowthorne anyway. She was desperate though so he stopped at a boozer and whilst she was in the toilet someone chucked a pint glass at his car.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Even the hard cases used to avoid Aldershot.
> 
> A mate and his girlfriend were coming back from the coast once and she wanted to go for a piss when they were going through Aldershot. He said he didn't want to stop at a pub there because there was invariably trouble and they were nearly home to Crowthorne anyway. She was desperate though so he stopped at a boozer and whilst she was in the toilet someone chucked a pint glass at his car.



The roundabout by the station has a fucking Howitzer on it. By any standards that's hard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Even the hard cases used to avoid Aldershot.
> 
> A mate and his girlfriend were coming back from the coast once and she wanted to go for a piss when they were going through Aldershot. He said he didn't want to stop at a pub there because there was invariably trouble and they were nearly home to Crowthorne anyway. She was desperate though so he stopped at a boozer and whilst she was in the toilet someone chucked a pint glass at his car.


My brother was best man for someone who lived near Aldershot and while out planning the wedding with the happy couple they were assaulted by a pair of squaddies. Only my brother is a very keen martial artist and soon saw off the dastardly duo, who proceeded to the nearest police station with a rucksack they'd wrested during the melee. They told the cops they'd been attacked by a pair of black men and offered the rucksack in evidence. Sadly for them the material in the bag undermined rather than supported their assertion


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

I have endless tales of horror from Aldershot  

To be fair Camberley and Farnborough were (are?) pretty rough but nowhere near the Aldershot levels. 

A pub called the Rat Pit was a good laugh


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have endless tales of horror from Aldershot
> 
> To be fair Camberley and Farnborough were (are?) pretty rough but nowhere near the Aldershot levels.
> 
> A pub called the Rat Pit was a good laugh




When hyper desperate we'd go to Farnborough to score at the Louis. Like so desperate that Mandela Court in Reading was off type desperate.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When hyper desperate we'd go to Farnborough to score at the Louis. Like so desperate that Mandela Court in Reading was off type desperate.


There were a couple of estates in Farnborough/Guildford that were really dodgy for sure. 

Anyone go to the Rhythm Station in Aldershot or Flicks in Guildford?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Or loads of utterly pointless threads from disgruntled/pissy remainers.


If brexit was such a great idea surely you'd simply ignore them and not mention them at all lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> If brexit was such a success you'd simply ignore them and not mention them at all lol


Nothing Boris Johnson has turned his meagre powers to has ever been a success


----------



## kebabking (Mar 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The life of a man who 'withdrew' from royal marines training - that surprises me



There's nothing clever or brave spending your life doing something you've decided you no longer want to do...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

kebabking said:


> There's nothing clever or brave spending your life doing something you've decided you no longer want to do...


No indeed. But I can't see you being happy in the profession of arms with such a blot on your escutcheon


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2021)

Or even having an escutcheon at all after all this time.


----------



## andysays (Mar 11, 2021)

kebabking said:


> There's nothing clever or brave spending your life doing something you've decided you no longer want to do...


I vaguely remember thinking at the time it might have looked better if he'd completed the training and then said he didn't want to do it for the next three years or whatever, but whatever he did he would have been criticised and it actually took some courage to do what he did.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh brave sir Robin.


----------



## andysays (Mar 11, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Oh brave sir Robin.


Don't worry, I'm not going soft and I'd still quite happily see the whole family strung up, including Edward.

But I can also recognise that one particular act some decades ago took a certain amount of courage and he had to face some unwanted criticism as a result.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2021)

andysays said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going soft and I'd still quite happily see the whole family strung up, including Edward.
> 
> But I can also recognise that one particular act some decades ago took a certain amount of courage and he had to face some unwanted criticism as a result.



It's not like the Marines are a sinecure either, I imagine the drop out rate is fairly high.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 11, 2021)

killer b said:


> Surprisingly enjoyable at this distance. There are a _lot_ of nonces in it.


That will go well on the back cover of the DVD.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Mar 11, 2021)

andysays said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going soft and I'd still quite happily see the whole family strung up, including Edward.
> 
> But I can also recognise that one particular act some decades ago took a certain amount of courage and he had to face some unwanted criticism as a result.


Iirc at the time the story was about Racist Phil thinking the marines would 'toughen him up' and implying he was a 'disappointment' to his dad. I suspect the story was true - about Racist Phil being a twat to him - but there was a homophobic relish* in the press about the whole thing, particularly as he then went to work in the theatre.  I got dangerously close to feeling sorry for him when the theatre company fell apart and it was obvious he had no real role in it.  I apologise for that and have gone back to wanting to hang the whole lot of them. Twice.

* _homophobic relish_, the worst possible item for a picnic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

andysays said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going soft and I'd still quite happily see the whole family strung up, including Edward.
> 
> But I can also recognise that one particular act some decades ago took a certain amount of courage and he had to face some unwanted criticism as a result.


most criticism is unwanted


----------



## Raheem (Mar 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> most criticism is unwanted


A post that illustrates its own point, I imagine.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 11, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I got dangerously close to feeling sorry for him when the theatre company fell apart and it was obvious he had no real role in it.  I apologise for that and have gone back to wanting to hang the whole lot of them. Twice.


More Maoist self-criticism is demanded!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> More Maoist self-criticism is demanded!


you'll get more cogent comment on racism in the royal family from one of the dogs than you will from one of the human (?) members of that foul clan


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When hyper desperate we'd go to Farnborough to score at the Louis. Like so desperate that Mandela Court in Reading was off type desperate.



liked for mention of Mandela Court!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 11, 2021)

The other version of Eddie's story is: _Royal tries his hand at having a job. Turns out to be fucking useless and crawls back to his piles of free money._


----------



## souljacker (Mar 11, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> liked for mention of Mandela Court!



The main dealer!


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Royal tries his hand at having a job. Turns out to be fucking useless


you'd think that, but _It's a Royal Knockout_ is compelling viewing.


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258323


Christ on a bike


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258323


Yeh given them free passage across the Atlantic, three meals a day for years - bed and board found, eased them of the burden of running their countries, etc etc


----------



## not a trot (Mar 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258323



Don't give up the day job, Nige. A comedian you are not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Don't give up the day job, Nige. A comedian you are not.


He has given it up though, hence the desperate words to stay in the public eye and benefit financially from being a hateful cunt


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2021)

"'tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all"


----------



## brogdale (Mar 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Now now. Gendered insults aren't allowed any more.


Seems they are in some circles


----------



## elbows (Mar 12, 2021)

The 'we are not a racist family' quote is on so many newspaper front pages that something happened to my brain and I found myself adding 'we just play one on tv' to the quote.


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2021)

Latest Royal Family communicating via coded messages in their sartorial choices news.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Latest Royal Family communicating via coded messages in their sartorial choices news.
> 
> View attachment 258393



We can laugh all we want at America with all the Qanon madness about coded messages in Trump's tweets, but we aren't much better in here, are we


----------



## LDC (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Latest Royal Family communicating via coded messages in their sartorial choices news.
> 
> View attachment 258393



What colour handkerchief does she have sticking out her back pocket though?


----------



## LDC (Mar 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> The 'we are not a racist family' quote is on so many newspaper front pages that something happened to my brain and I found myself adding 'we just play one on tv' to the quote.



Just made me think of the Father Ted "I hear you're a racist now Father" clip.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Latest Royal Family communicating via coded messages in their sartorial choices news.
> 
> View attachment 258393


Jesussufferingfuck.  That’s it. That’s the post.


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> We can laugh all we want at America with all the Qanon madness about coded messages in Trump's tweets, but we aren't much better in here, are we


I am not sure how widespread this nonsense is tbh, The Telegraph is consistently deranged way beyond the views and opinions of the general public


----------



## Raheem (Mar 12, 2021)

Not sure when this was taken, but could it be a coded gesture of solidarity with Meghan?


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2021)

I think that's the worst photoshop I've ever seen


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think that's the worst photoshop I've ever seen


It's a genuine photo! It came up on HIGNFY before. 
It was one of those "touring the colonies, join in with the dancing so as not to seem racist" type numbers


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure when this was taken, but could it be a coded gesture of solidarity with Meghan?



If she was a jellyfish, maybe


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2021)

crikey - so it is. I wonder why it looks like it's been crudely superimposed over another photo?

I reckon all those commonwealth countries have a bet on to see who can make the royal family look the most racist when they visit tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure when this was taken, but could it be a coded gesture of solidarity with Meghan?


it was taken on feb 29 2000








						Prince Charles Visits Jamaica
					

KINGSTON, Jamaica (AP) _ Thousands of residents of poor neighborhoods torn apart by gang wars last year welcomed Britain's Prince Charles on Tuesday, and he joined in the spirit by sporting fake dreadlocks.




					apnews.com


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2021)

Harry here actually pulling off the dancing with the colonial locals quite convincingly


----------



## Raheem (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think that's the worst photoshop I've ever seen


No-one can Photoshop that poorly.


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2021)

I am finding this whole fandango to be oddly enjoyable. Seeing supremely privileged people, about whom I couldn't give a single fuck, turning on each other, has been exactly the sort of light relief which has been absent since the demise of Trump. I know this makes me a bad person but compared to t the grief and anomie which comes from witnessing the real suffering and misery which pertains all over the globe, this toe-curling extravaganza of misplaced whining, shit-stirring, tone-deaf, snivelling, has cheered me up tremendously. As far as I can see, every single person or institution involved with this anachronistic, pointless family, has shit the bed then rolled about in effluent.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2021)

Far from circling the drain, I think all the constant drama has ensured the royal family's survival for generations to come. 

There is still massive interest in them obvs - look at this thread on a website where the prevailing wisdom is that most would like to see them strung up from a lamppost with their brains hanging out Mussolini style. 2000+ posts and going strong. 

Nature's living soap opera


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Far from circling the drain, I think all the constant drama has ensured the royal family's survival for generations to come.
> 
> There is still massive interest in them obvs - look at this thread on a website where the prevailing wisdom is that most would like to see them strung up from a lamppost with their brains hanging out Mussolini style. 2000+ posts and going strong.
> 
> Nature's living soap opera


i remember being on one of the student protests, the night charles and camilla were attacked. chants of 'grants not fees' changed to 'kill the queen' within 30 seconds. i've never (sadly) seen anything like that again. but it shows that in times of volatility public opinion can change very very quickly. i'd be less sanguine than you but more sanguinary about the future of the monarchy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2021)

Last night's BBC news report on this was very entertaining for the lengths they went to not to include Prince Philip in any shots. Lots of pictures of the Queen right on the edge of the screen as if we didn't know who was stood next to her.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2021)

Dancing with locals. Tick


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i remember being on one of the student protests, the night charles and camilla were attacked. chants of 'grants not fees' changed to 'kill the queen' within 30 seconds. i've never (sadly) seen anything like that again. but it shows that in times of volatility public opinion can change very very quickly. i'd be less sanguine than you but more sanguinary about the future of the monarchy



Those protests really shit the powers up and showed how fragile and unrepresentative the propaganda really is. I thought it was really going to explode when the students were joined by youth looking for a long deserved ruck.


----------



## xenon (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> you'd think that, but _It's a Royal Knockout_ is compelling viewing.



Not surprising it's full of nonces though. It being basically PE / sports day with fancy dress...


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Harry here actually pulling off the dancing with the colonial locals quite convincingly




Yes, that's the oldest trick in the royal usurper's handbook.

KING RICHARD THE SECOND
He is our cousin’s cousin, but ’tis doubt,
When time shall call him home from banishment,
Whether our kinsman come to see his friends.
Ourself and Bushy, Bagot here and Green,
Observ’d his courtship to the common people,
How he did seem to dive into their hearts
With humble and familiar courtesy,
What reverence he did throw away on slaves,
Wooing poor craftsmen with the craft of smiles
And patient underbearing of his fortune,
As ’twere to banish their affects with him.
Off goes his bonnet to an oyster-wench,
A brace of draymen bid God speed him well,
And had the tribute of his supple knee,
With “Thanks, my countrymen, my loving friends,”
As were our England in reversion his,
And he our subjects’ next degree in hope.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> crikey - so it is. I wonder why it looks like it's been crudely superimposed over another photo?
> 
> I reckon all those commonwealth countries have a bet on to see who can make the royal family look the most racist when they visit tbh


Aye


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye
> View attachment 258431



Very Venetian.


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye
> View attachment 258431


These guys win don't they? No-ones topping this. The tenner is theirs.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2021)

Bloke at front left looks pissed off


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure when this was taken, but could it be a coded gesture of solidarity with Meghan?




Lizard!!!!!!


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Remainers should fucking leave



Leave means leave.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Remainers should fucking leave


Leavers should fucking remain








I think


----------



## Raheem (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> These guys win don't they? No-ones topping this. The tenner is theirs.


Past winners have set a pretty high bar, though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

Which is the worst ever thread on Urban?

1. This one
2. The ‘a thank you to the brexiteers’ dribble 
3. Any thread where the editor and his mates lose their minds at working class people who dare to go on holiday?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Which is the worst ever thread on Urban?
> 
> 1. This one
> 2. The ‘a thank you to the brexiteers’ dribble
> 3. Any thread where the editor and his mates lose their minds at working class people who dare to go on holiday?


Who hurt you?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Bloke at front left looks pissed off


There’s only one nozzle smiling on there.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Past winners have set a pretty high bar, though.





Raheem said:


> Past winners have set a pretty high bar, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Who bored you?



Corrected for accuracy


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Which is the worst ever thread on Urban?
> 
> 1. This one
> 2. The ‘a thank you to the brexiteers’ dribble
> 3. Any thread where the editor and his mates lose their minds at working class people who dare to go on holiday?


the terf/trans one which is still open.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the terf/trans one which is still open.


Blimey is that still active? I've had it on ignore for about a year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Blimey is that still active? I've had it on ignore for about a year.


it writhes up out of the grave every now and then


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the terf/trans one which is still open.



Never looked at it. Never will. Wish I’d done the same on this one tbf


----------



## strung out (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Which is the worst ever thread on Urban?
> 
> 1. This one
> 2. The ‘a thank you to the brexiteers’ dribble
> 3. Any thread where the editor and his mates lose their minds at working class people who dare to go on holiday?


Congratulations for making the worst post on this thread.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 3. Any thread where the editor and his mates lose their minds at working class people who dare to go on holiday?


  Where's this happening?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Congratulations for making the worst post on this thread.



Took some doing given the fucking competition eh...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Congratulations for making the worst post on this thread.


the worst posts on this threads are ones by royalists


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Took some doing given the fucking competition eh...


What’s your issue with the thread? It’s been entertaining enough


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> You explicitly took issue with the fact that Meghan was upset Archie didn't become a prince when he was born. You were nauseated by the fact she said that. Your words, not mine.
> 
> I'm simply correcting you, because she actually never said that. She specifically referred to the convention that Archie would become a prince when Charles became king, and that she was told this convention was to be changed for Archie.
> 
> Will you retract your comment now that I've proven you indisputably wrong? Your original, incorrect comment is below for reference:



I mean...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s your issue with the thread?



How did we go from this..

to 70 odd pages of this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> How did we go from this..
> 
> View attachment 258443to 70 odd pages of this?


Cos of the debate about the media and their insidious racism. And cos we all love a soap opera


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 258439


In the film  Prime Cut Gene Hackman turns one of Lee Marvin's associates into a link of sausages that look like that







In the cause of dietary balance, he later tries to combine-harvest Marvin


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos of the debate about the media and their insidious racism. And cos we all love a soap opera



Not having it. Anyway, I’ll leave everyone to it on here

ETA whilst reserving the right to come back on here if a sausage based discussion take place


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

tim said:


> In the film  Prime Cut Gene Hackman turns one of Lee Marvin's associates into a link of sausages that look like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me. I was about to flounce of this thread, but if a sausage related discussion is about to commence.....


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fuck me. I was about to flounce of this thread, but if a sausage related discussion is about to commence.....



Posh sausages are  often enhanced with herbs and spices. Which flavoursome additives would you add to perk up the extruded remains of your favourite royal?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

tim said:


> Posh sausages are  often enhanced with herbs and spices. Which flavoursome additives would you add to perk up the extruded remains of your favourite royal?


penguins aren't keen on herbs and spices in their food


----------



## strung out (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I mean...


Incorrect, that was one of the best posts on the thread, because it showed up the right wing royalist Sassaferato for being completely wrong, as he usually is. Try again.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> I can't believe we've had pages of abuse for Piers Morgan without anybody pointing out his name is an anagram of Spermi Organ.



This is the second worst...


----------



## strung out (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is the second worst...


Well done for siding with the royalists on this one


----------



## Raheem (Mar 12, 2021)

tim said:


> Posh sausages are  often enhanced with herbs and spices. Which flavoursome additives would you add to perk up the extruded remains of your favourite royal?


Powdered cyclist.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> How did we go from this..
> 
> View attachment 258443to 70 odd pages of this?



Ok, so it's many, many pages of fetid old shit, but the spider baby meme was funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye
> View attachment 258431



Where is the dick’ead here ? Tuvalu or somewhere similar? It’s part of their realm but who told that witless prick that a shirt and tie was the order of the day whilst shirtless locals carry him on their backs?

“Some say that is racist, don’t worry, it’s not” / HRH Willy/Alan Partridge


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Well done for siding with the royalists on this one



That’s the BEST post on this thread.

ETA: second best. Just seen Danny’s


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2021)

This is the third worst


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Latest Royal Family communicating via coded messages in their sartorial choices news.
> 
> View attachment 258393


Huey


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2021)

tim said:


> In the film  Prime Cut Gene Hackman turns one of Lee Marvin's associates into a link of sausages that look like that
> 
> In the cause of dietary balance, he later tries to combine-harvest Marvin


Top film - no mess, hard as nails


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 12, 2021)

Duchess of Sussex has complained to Ofcom over Piers Morgan comments
					

The broadcast regulator says she was among the 41,000 complainants about ITV's Good Morning Britain.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> The 'we are not a racist family' quote is on so many newspaper front pages that something happened to my brain and I found myself adding 'we just play one on tv' to the quote.


Prince William went on to clarify this statement, insisting that the folk of the Commonwealth were a great bunch of lads


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

You fucking mugs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You fucking mugs.


“Sobriety in moderation”


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

I dunno I genuinely hate all this shite, things are really bad and getting worse fast


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

It's been hard though


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

The queen should live in a shed on a cliff and sell fishing wire for a living. amirite? yes


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

The queen should manage Tranmere Rovers before being trebucheted  into a volcano.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 13, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> If you think about it this whole royal parting of ways thing is just like when workers power split. Harry and megan cast as permanent revolution.


This is quite clearly the best post on the thread. Underrated too.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 13, 2021)

Also the best sausages in the world are tomato sausages from Chesterfield indoor market. They also do the best black pudding, Chesterfield black pudding is different and loads better than the regular kind.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Bloke at front left looks pissed off



They all look pissed off. 
Only one person is smiling in that photo.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


> The queen should manage Tranmere Rovers before being trebucheted  into a volcano.



I strongly predict that the Tranmere chairman, indeed the whole board, would have one or two issues with that suggestion 

Mostly on the basis that there are no live volcanos anywhere near Birkenhead ......


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 13, 2021)

They could all pile in this place and head for the edge of the map.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/terrible-estate-agents-photographs.320546/post-16999112


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 14, 2021)

Meghan Markle reportedly networking with Democrats, eyes bid for US president
					

The Duchess of Sussex previously told friends about her political ambitions.




					pagesix.com
				






> Another biographer previously insisted that the duchess does not have the “skin of a rhino to run for office,” with her sensitivity to criticism only further highlighted during her sit-down with Oprah.
> 
> “I would state categorically that she has no chance of ever running for president. She would be eaten alive,” Andrew Morton, author of “Meghan: A Hollywood Princess,” told Vanity Fair last year.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 15, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Meghan Markle reportedly networking with Democrats, eyes bid for US president
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Sussex previously told friends about her political ambitions.
> ...


Andrew Morton rings a bell.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 16, 2021)

*Prince Charles was ‘fed up’ of Prince Harry treating him as a ‘cash dispenser’









						Prince Charles was ‘fed up’ of Prince Harry treating him as a ‘cash dispenser’
					

Prince Charles got ‘tired’ of his son Prince Harry continuously asking him for money




					www.thenews.com.pk
				



*
🤣🤣


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> *Prince Charles was ‘fed up’ of Prince Harry treating him as a ‘cash dispenser’
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'I worked damn hard for this, why don't you go and get a job you scrounging little bastard!'


----------



## Raheem (Mar 16, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'I worked damn hard for this, why don't you go and get a job you scrounging little bastard!'


'Alright then, I will, yer old twat!'

'No, wait, I didn't mean it, son...'


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 16, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'I worked damn hard for this, why don't you go and get a job you scrounging little bastard!'



Exactly!!! One scrounger calling out another scrounger..
🤣


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 16, 2021)

Fundraiser to pay off Harry and Meghan's $19m home shut down
					

A woman created a fundraiser to 'support' the duke and duchess in paying off their $19 million California mansion. Find out why here.




					ca.style.yahoo.com
				






> According to the information on the page, the 56-year-old was seeking donations of USD$5 (AUD$6.50) to reach a target of USD$10,000,000 (AUD$13,000,000).
> 
> She wrote that the Sussexes had parted with $6 million for the downpayment on their sprawling, nine-bedroom Montecito home before they moved in in August 2020 and so required a further $13 million to pay off the mortgage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Fundraiser to pay off Harry and Meghan's $19m home shut down
> 
> 
> A woman created a fundraiser to 'support' the duke and duchess in paying off their $19 million California mansion. Find out why here.
> ...


i didn't realise there were so many royal lickspittles in america


----------



## kebabking (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't realise there were so many royal lickspittles in america



Place is heaving with them - absolute loons. They'll punch through that $19m thing in a week.

(Maybe not this particular fundraiser, but the 'celeb world' will do the business for them at some stage - there's definitely going to be a book, maybe a TV drama series. That will set them up...)


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't realise there were so many royal lickspittles in america


In absolute numbers, probably more than here.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 16, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Place is heaving with them - absolute loons. They'll punch through that $19m thing in a week.
> 
> (Maybe not this particular fundraiser, but the 'celeb world' will do the business for them at some stage - there's definitely going to be a book, maybe a TV drama series. That will set them up...)


Think they already have. I've read that a combination of their Netflix and Spotify deals will pay $100m which seems far too high to me.
The podcast they've done already was fucking awful. Just their sleb friends recording messages of support for the general public.
Real empty motivational quote shit. Platitudes


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2021)

Even though (if the polls are correct) a much larger  percentage of the public have sided with the Royal Family than with H & M over during these recent events, I am glad to see that just about everyone from both sides of the argument still agree that Piers Morgan is a colossal cunt. His post-interview comments on ITV have smashed the all-time record for the number of complaints received by OFCOM in TV history.









						Piers Morgan's Meghan comments break Ofcom complaints record
					

More than 57,000 people complain over Morgan's remarks about Meghan on Good Morning Britain.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2021)

Aye, you only need a few dozen complaints to get Ofcom to investigate. I remember that one time, the most complained about programme on C4 was Countdown, beating the Paedogeddon Brasseye by far. The complaints about Countdown is when they moved the tx slot from 16.00 to 15.15


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 18, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I've read that a combination of their Netflix and Spotify deals will pay $100m which seems far too high to me.
> The podcast they've done already was fucking awful. Just their sleb friends recording messages of support for the general public.
> Real empty motivational quote shit. Platitudes


I think that was just clickbait. Netflix and Spotify can't be that thick.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 23, 2021)

Harry Hewitt has got another job. I am sure he was picked on talent alone.









						Prince Harry’s new job announced
					

Duke of Sussex begins work as chief impact officer at coaching and mental health firm




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm just glad that at last he has settled down to a proper, steady job. 

Anyway, what do I care? I've done Private Eye's Royal Interview Quiz, submitted my answers, and am confident that I am in with good chance of winning the top prize - a signed rescue chicken.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Harry Hewitt has got another job. I am sure he was picked on talent alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry Snow, which is the surname the Starks, Spencers and Hewitts give their bastards


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> *Prince Charles was ‘fed up’ of Prince Harry treating him as a ‘cash dispenser’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? the irony of that is mind blowing.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, you only need a few dozen complaints to get Ofcom to investigate. I remember that one time, the most complained about programme on C4 was Countdown, beating the Paedogeddon Brasseye by far. The complaints about Countdown is when they moved the tx slot from 16.00 to 15.15


Tbf some things are just fucking unforgiveable


----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2021)

Piercing criticism from Prince Albert.









						Prince Albert II: Harry and Meghan interview 'did bother me'
					

Prince Albert II of Monaco has weighed in on the controversial interview that Prince Harry and Meghan Markle gave to Oprah Winfrey.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Well actually the criticism is shit from a rich fucker, but I just wanted to make the piercing joke.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Ah, a privilaged Boris-like figure who fathers children all over the world and only admits to them when it's made public is objecting to the dirty deeds of royalty being aired in public. Funny that...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2021)

PMs of support.


----------



## andysays (Apr 7, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 262094
> 
> PMs of support.


Shame he doesn't describe them as numerous...


----------



## Espresso (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't believe that for a minute. Unless it's from Andrew, thanking him for taking the heat off him for a bit.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I don't believe that for a minute. Unless it's from Andrew, thanking him for taking the heat off him for a bit.


Or a C-list third cousin or great-niece of the Queen who manages to just about qualify as being a member of the Royal Family.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 20, 2021)

Harry Hewitt's new job title is CHIMPO which is slang for PENIS in Japanese


----------



## Argonia (May 5, 2021)

Meghan Markle has been accused of nicking content from another children's book. Sorry about the Daily Fail link, it's only them and the Scum picking up the story.









						Did Meghan Markle COPY children's author with The Bench?
					

Fans have been quick to point out how Megan Markle's The Bench features 'almost identical cover, graphics and colours' to British author Corrinne Averiss' book The Boy on The Bench.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## killer b (May 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Sorry about the Daily Fail link, it's only them and the Scum picking up the story.


this is probably a sign that you shouldn't share something.


----------



## alex_ (May 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> this is probably a sign that you shouldn't share something.



wild guess - there is no similarity at all apart from the title


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2021)

Hahaha:









						Meghan wins High Court fight with Daily Mail over letter to her father
					

The Duchess of Sussex sued Associated Newspapers Limited (ANL), the publisher of the Mail On Sunday and MailOnline, over a series of articles




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Argonia (May 5, 2021)

I expect Meghan Sparkle sent her fucking children's book to the publishing house anonymously and they just happened to choose it as being the best of all the ones they have received on a purely fair and equal basis


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> Piercing criticism from Prince Albert.


That name rings a bell (end)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I expect Meghan Sparkle sent her fucking children's book to the publishing house anonymously and they just happened to choose it as being the best of all the ones they have received on a purely fair and equal basis




Fergie did similar with Budgie the Helicopter. Clearly a talented bunch, sullied by paedophiles.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Hahaha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That this mean the Daily Heil (or Heil on Sunday) must publish the front page apology they were appealing? Or is that separate from this?


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> That this mean the Daily Heil (or Heil on Sunday) must publish the front page apology they were appealing? Or is that separate from this?


have they published that apology yet?


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Meghan Markle has been accused of nicking content from another children's book. Sorry about the Daily Fail link, it's only them and the Scum picking up the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any headline that begins with the word "Did" no doubt ends with the word "No".


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> have they published that apology yet?


No, gone to the court of appeal.


----------



## Jay Park (May 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Meghan Markle has been accused of nicking content from another children's book. Sorry about the Daily Fail link, it's only them and the Scum picking up the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe leave off it then til a reputable news source reports on the story, like Vice, the Canary, or the BBC


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

Now she's putting 'an entire generation' off reading, according to the Torygraph



Are there no limits to the depths to which that wicked woman will plunge?


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 266951
> 
> Are there no limits to the depths to which that wicked woman will plunge?


The UK is a living satire with no punch line


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 12, 2021)

2nd headline today



Third paragraph of the crucial to the public interest story...


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

I've lost track of which thread photos of the hands of Charles go.



From Prince Charles laughs off Prince Harry's attacks as he struggles to drink pint


----------



## Elpenor (May 27, 2021)

Sausages are usually discussed on this thread 



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-full-english-back-me-up.291452/


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2021)

A new fucking low by the biggest lowlife in town 


This is much more about tennis player Naomi Osaka than Harry and Meghan, but seeing as he saw fit to include them in his odious article, I might as well drop it here rather than creating a new thread.

For those who don’t follow tennis, multi grand slam winner (not that that matters anyway) Naomi Osaka has pulled out of the French Open after she asked not to be made to do post match interviews for mental health reasons, regardless of it being a contractual obligation, which it is.

After being threatened with hefty fines she said she would pay them. So the organisers then threatened with a expulsion, and she has clearly decided she might as well jump.

Contractual obligations or not, gven that everyone concedes her reasons are purely down to mental welfare (rather than a spoilt sportsperson refusing to to talk to the press because they’re having a strop) you’d have to be a massive dick to blame her for doing this. More so given that it will affect her career and earnings.

But to actually devote one’s regular column in a national newspaper to thrash her is fucking despicable. And as a crowning glory, to try to blame it all on Harry and Meghan, as well as fucking preposterous, shows a level of vileness and obsession with H & M of legal injunction levels.

What a massive, disturbing, cunting piece of fucking shit this wankstain is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2021)

Is that the Daily Wail or the Torygraph?


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 1, 2021)

You need to understand that everything is Harry and Meghan's fault, including Piers Morgan and the publication of these sort of articles.

You can blame the spread of the Indian variant on Harry setting a bad example by his willful attendance at his grandfather's funeral without self-isolating longer than legally required.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)

Piers seems to have an obsession with calling people spoilt, doesn't he? Which is a bit rich coming from the man who stomped off the GMB set like a big baby, acting the victim because Alex Beresford dared to disagree with him...


----------



## bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

What strikes me about Harry, in particular, is his bleating he has no agency comes across as completely disingenuous. I'm currently planning for my death, it's pretty stressful working out if your family will still have a house, your kids can carry on their uni and if hospice care will destroy your savings This is a reality Harry, his kids and his kids kids will never have to face. He exists at a level of privilege unimaginable to most people in human history. 

Obviously, the people who feed off the royal family are pond scum but yet again Harry is swimming in that pond by choice now and has acquired more wealth in a year than I suspect the entirely of this forum could in a lifetime. 

I really can't take any of them seriously, if Harry dislikes being in the Royal fishbowl maybe he should stop calling himself Duke - but he won't because he makes money from it. 

Weird World.


----------



## bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Piers seems to have an obsession with calling people spoilt, doesn't he? Which is a bit rich coming from the man who stomped off the GMB set like a big baby, acting the victim because Alex Beresford dared to disagree with him...



Morgan understands clickbait. I notice his latest hobby horse is a tennis player who can't be fucked with press conferences.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

Not sure 'can't be fucked with' is the correct phrase here though.


----------



## bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not sure 'can't be fucked with' is the correct phrase here though.



Fair point, I'm eating toast and typing so I summarised.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 21, 2021)

The Mail today is informing people that only a further 12 states need to ratify the stalled 1810 Titles of Nobility amendment to the constitution in order to prevent Meghan becoming president.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The Mail today is informing people that only a further 12 states need to ratify the stalled 1810 Titles of Nobility amendment to the constitution in order to prevent Meghan becoming president.


Surprised that rag hasn't yet claimed Mehgan wants to be the next pope.


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 21, 2021)

Camilla is the one they all really need to watch out for. Once she's got the crown, it's only a matter of time before she captures the world...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 21, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Camilla is the one they all really need to watch out for. Once she's got the crown, it's only a matter of time before she captures the world...



The septics don't really have much idea how the monarchy works, do they?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 21, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> The septics don't really have much idea how the monarchy works, do they?


Monarchy? Work?


----------



## moochedit (Nov 21, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> The septics don't really have much idea how the monarchy works, do they?


Oh come on! They've seen Game of Thrones! What else do they need?


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2021)

The humiliating full front page apology is one step closer this morning 









						Meghan calls for tabloid industry overhaul as Mail on Sunday loses appeal
					

ANL had brought appeal after duchess sued publisher over articles relating to letter she sent to estranged father




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2021)

She's trolling the Mail as well 



> “The courts have held the defendant to account and my hope is that we all begin to do the same. Because as far removed as it may seem from your personal life, it’s not. Tomorrow it could be you.
> 
> “These harmful practices don’t happen once in a blue moon – they are a *daily fail* that divide us and we all deserve better.”











						The secret pun hidden in Meghan Markle's statement after winning lawsuit appeal
					

We see what you did there, Meghan...




					www.marieclaire.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 5, 2022)

£1 damages and no front page apology:









						Meghan to receive £1 in damages after privacy case
					

The Mail on Sunday was found to have invaded her privacy by publishing a letter to her father.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> £1 damages and no front page apology:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an insult!


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What an insult!



It reflects the degree of privacy invasion, or rather avoids analysis of it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2022)

presumably MoS will be liable for legal fees which will be fairly high though.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2022)

And also admission of guilt, which will be more infuriating to them than if they had been asked to pay even half a million quid in compensation.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2022)

T & P said:


> And also admission of guilt, which will be more infuriating to them than if they had been asked to pay even half a million quid in compensation.


No it won't, they don't give a shit


----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> £1 damages and no front page apology:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have had a remarkably weak case on that point - victory as a technical question rather than having any proper effects.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> presumably MoS will be liable for legal fees which will be fairly high though.



I would imagine so, the legal parasites don't come cheap. I honestly don't know who I detest more lawyers or journalists. Both are unprincipled prostitutes, for sale to the highest bidder. I suppose estate agents deserve a mention too.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> No it won't, they don't give a shit



Of course they won't.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> £1 damages and no front page apology:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They’ve already apologised Meghan Markle gets front-page apology from Mail on Sunday after her copyright win


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2022)

alex_ said:


> They’ve already apologised Meghan Markle gets front-page apology from Mail on Sunday after her copyright win


The injured party should get to choose the headline.

"We were cunts"


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 5, 2022)

alex_ said:


> They’ve already apologised Meghan Markle gets front-page apology from Mail on Sunday after her copyright win



That was for the copyright infringement, not the invasion of privacy.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2022)

Were there separate damages for the copyright infringement?


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2022)

Ding ding! All ready for round two 









						Harry issues libel claim against Mail publisher weeks after Meghan’s privacy win
					

Court filings show Harry filed a claim against Associated Newspapers




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Feb 24, 2022)

Gromit said:


> The injured party should get to choose the headline.
> 
> "We were cunts"



"Were" is overly generous.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 23, 2022)

I laughed


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2022)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this






						Daniel Sandford (@BBCDanielS)
					

Prince Harry, Sir Elton John, David Furnish, Elizabeth Hurley, Sadie Frost and Baroness Doreen Lawrence have  launched a legal action against Associated Newspapers, publishers of The Daily Mail, The Mail on Sunday and the Mail Online.




					nitter.net
				




Prince Harry and others sue the daily Mail


----------



## Raheem (Oct 6, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks potentially nice and damaging for the Mail.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 20, 2022)

I wonder how many of Prince Harry's friends were murdered in that horrific shitshow?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> I wonder how many of Prince Harry's friends were murdered in that horrific shitshow?



They'd have had more chance. E.g. Show up, photo op,. Plus rusty Kalisknokovs again't a trillion dollar face card.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm putting the thread on ignore


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm just saying, there's 'a' number, surely?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

Roughly?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 20, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


Drop it, Will. Put the decanter down and go to bed.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Drop it, Will. Put the decanter down and go to bed.



I mean you could answer the question in your preferred style?

I would guess 65-80 innocent Afghans. Injured? hundreds.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Drop it, Will. Put the decanter down and go to bed.


Well how many people did he kill/murder. Approx?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

Yeah for sure it was photo op.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

I'll go 800 innocent people.


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 21, 2022)

640 × 530


----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2022)

Not up to scratch, admittedly.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


He was an Apache pilot. That's some pretty decent hardware. Of course it depends how far he was allowed to get into the actual theatre. I'm guessing not very.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2022)

Fair few






						The moment Harry directed his first bomb attack on Terry Taliban for 'Kill TV'
					

The man known to pilots simply as Widow Six Seven waited for weeks to call in his first air strike on the Taliban. Eventually, after three days of surveillance, Prince Harry decided the time had come. It was a moment he had trained for in secret




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2022)

The bravery of being out of range.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2022)

Tit



> Harry, who returned Monday to the U.K. at the end of his deployment, was a gunner in an Apache helicopter; when asked by media during the course of his posting whether he had killed Taliban members, he replied, “Yeah, so lots of people have. The squadron’s been out here. Everyone’s fired a certain amount.” He also said that firing the craft’s weapons system is “a joy for me because I'm one of those people who loves playing PlayStation and Xbox, so with my thumbs I like to think I'm probably quite useful.”











						Taliban Responds to Prince Harry’s Afghanistan Boast, Says He Has “Mental Problems” or P.T.S.D.
					

Poor Captain Wales: as Prince Harry spoke out in a series of video interviews with media outlets that were only just released, he has incurred a response from the Taliban blasting his comments as evidence of “mental problems” or post-traumatic stress disorder.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2022)

And now he's on Spotify and bringing a book out to tell us all about racism and mental health.


----------



## maomao (Nov 21, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> I wonder how many of Prince Harry's friends were murdered in that horrific shitshow?


Not enough.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2022)

I understand that some of our class feel they have no other option but to join the state's monopoly of violence as paid killers, but there's something particularly psychopathic about those from the most privileged backgrounds who feel motivated to join in the bloodshed.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I understand that some of our class feel they have no other option but to join the state's monopoly of violence as paid killers, but there's something particularly psychopathic about those from the most privileged backgrounds who feel motivated to join in the bloodshed.


They need to legitimise and consolidate the accepted hierarchical structures. They don't lead from the front so there has to be at least a semblance of them getting their hands dirty. A mate who's a reservist says the posh boys from Sandhurst who immediately become officers are referred to by their underlings as 'Ruperts'.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

I appreciate the service Harry rendered to his country. He could've easily avoided combat simply by asking. Say what you want about royal foppery, I won't denigrate the guy for his service


----------



## Smangus (Nov 22, 2022)

He


bcuster said:


> I appreciate the service Harry rendered to his country. He could've easily avoided combat simply by asking. Say what you want about royal foppery, I won't denigrate the guy for his service



He's done us a better service by fucking off out of it, more Royals need to do this, all he needs to do now is shut the fuck up whinging and live his life.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I appreciate the service Harry rendered to his country. He could've easily avoided combat simply by asking. Say what you want about royal foppery, I won't denigrate the guy for his service


Cunt


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 22, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


Bearing in mind he was a co-pilot gunner in an apache and they went “Bingo” on ammunition frequently I reckon his tally of human lives taken is decisively high


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


All of them.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2022)

Absolutely fucking loving the extreme apoplexy the release of the Harry & Meghan Netflix trailer has caused among the tabloid press... 














Well, I guess the Daily Mail certainly knows a thing or two about the art of portraying people in an unflattering way...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> Absolutely fucking loving the extreme apoplexy the release of the Harry & Meghan Netflix trailer has caused among the tabloid press...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s fucking deranged.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 2, 2022)

Heya UK, everything OK hun? 

Inbox me.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 2, 2022)

Wow. Vile entitled couple vs vile entitled family. Popcorn. Wonder how Netflix will handle it all when the Crown catches up.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2022)

I reckon sibling fall-outs are something many families experience and so this little tiff will just make the royals seem more relatable.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 2, 2022)

They were discussing it on LBC.
Every time someone speculated on its content the host stopped them and reminded them that no one knows what is in it yet as it's yet to be broadcast. Despite the host speculating herself.

Which lead me to wonder why discuss it before broadcast if you aren't going to allow speculation.

Discuss something else until you don't need to speculate.

Waste of fucking airtime. Slow news day?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Wow. Vile entitled couple vs vile entitled family. Popcorn. Wonder how Netflix will handle it all when the Crown catches up.


Harry and Megan to play themselves!


----------



## Raheem (Dec 4, 2022)

1927 said:


> Harry and Megan to play themselves!


Nah, when The Crown catches up, they should play Ant and Dec.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

I stumbled upon a Quora thread yesterday and was actually shocked by the amount of pure hatred expressed towards the couple, especially Meghan. Pretty obvious why too. Many of the biggest racist misogynist bigots were American though, which surprised me.
It wasn’t just one thread either - there’s tonnes of gossipy posts about them coming from a place of tin-eared and busy-bodied ignorance and stupidity. People are so nasty and petty about other people’s private affairs innit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

Harry and Meghan Netflix: “I sacrificed everything to join my wife” 

STFU and get a proper job, you cunt.










						Harry and Meghan on Netflix: Royals 'didn't understand need to protect Meghan'
					

The first episodes of the Netflix series cover racism, press intrusion and life in the Royal Family.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> STFU and get a proper job, you cunt.



He's a climate change, anti-racism and feminist activist. Are you suggesting those aren't proper jobs?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He's a climate change, anti-racism and feminist activist. Are you suggesting those aren't proper jobs?


Are they? Good. Where’s my pay cheque?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they? Good. Where’s my pay cheque?



He managed to knuckle down despite his father unjustly giving him fewer millions than he requested, surely you can do likewise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Harry and Meghan Netflix: “I sacrificed everything to join my wife”
> 
> STFU and get a proper job, you cunt.
> 
> ...


If he brings the monarchy down, I'd accept that was a proper job.

Apart from that I really couldn't give a shit about any of them, I dont know them, never will so they don't really affect me life and it's not worth getting wound up about it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Absolutely fucking loving the extreme apoplexy the release of the Harry & Meghan Netflix trailer has caused among the tabloid press...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2022)

Are we edging closer to a Nepalese solution?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 8, 2022)

Yeah he should be a tiktokker like everyone else grifting to pretend they are something they aren't.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He's a climate change, anti-racism and feminist activist. Are you suggesting those aren't proper jobs?


Is the climate, minorities and feminists paying them then?
Enough to get a mortgage on a two bed semi in Clapham?


----------



## andysays (Dec 8, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> If he brings the monarchy down, I'd accept that was a proper job.
> 
> Apart from that I really couldn't give a shit about any of them, I dont know them, never will so they don't really affect me life and it's not worth getting wound up about it.


If he does contribute to bringing the monarchy down, that will be an unintended consequence of his performance. 

He's not aiming to end the monarchy, he just wants it to have a more smiley face, a "woke monarchy" if you like, whereas I'm sure most of us posting here want to see the back of the whole thing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Harry and Meghan Netflix: “I sacrificed everything to join my wife”
> 
> STFU and get a proper job, you cunt.
> 
> ...




Oh come on now, he sacrificed EVERYTHING* for love.

*not the mansion, first class travel, the not having to work for his multi-millionaire lifestyle. Other than that, he sacrificed everything.

Unlike the shirker that also features on BBC News' front page today...


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 8, 2022)

I can't be bothered watching a docuseries about a wealthy couple's decision to live in Malibu instead of Slough, but they seem to have made so many Daily Mail readers etc angry that I feel they must be doing something right.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

How have they six one hour episodes out of their 'journey'?  🥱   

The producer deserves an emmy just for that.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 8, 2022)

Not really about the tabloid press, but I was a bit dismayed to find the main Sky News front page has been taken over by banal Haz & Megz stories. Is there not a button to opt out of this shit being considered not just news, but the most important news of the day? I have literally zero interest in this couple.


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2022)

They're all lapping it up, even the suppossedly serious broadsheet newspapers.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2022)

It seems a very popular story across all platforms


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 8, 2022)

I think Charles should strip them of the Sussexes title if they carry on with their Netflix doc and trying to destroy his own family


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2022)

Do we have to watch this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Do we have to watch this?


Yes. The police will be checking your Netflix account.

No, of course you fucking don’t.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Do we have to watch this?


Nobody has to watch anything.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 8, 2022)

We do have to hear about it, though.

Some people talk about it because they support the monarchy, and hate Harry and Meghan. Others, because they like Harry and Meghan, and hate the monarchy. Yet others, because they hate both, and can't understand why people are talking about it. Then another group pops up to point out that they're talking about it as well, and you can see where this is going...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2022)

We should never have allowed the restoration to happen.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

I quite like the idea of the likes of Piers Morgan and various royal sycophants collectively blowing a fuse over it. The frothing evidenced in the Mail and Express is heart-warming too. But watch it? Nah, not going out of my way to do that.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Then another group pops up to point out that they're talking about this as well, and you can see where this is going...


always proudly in group 3


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2022)

I’m watching and been looking forward to it. I’ve got no skin in the game really, just nosy. 

Actually, so far it’s fairly balanced and they haven’t said anything unbelievable or shocking. 

Massive focus on racism, quite rightly.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I quite like the idea of the likes of Piers Morgan and various royal sycophants collectively blowing a fuse over it. The frothing evidenced in the Mail and Express is heart-warming too. But watch it? Nah, not going out of my way to do that.



I wonder how many of these colours Morgan's face will go through before he has a fatal attack of apoplexy.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 8, 2022)

I've exhausted Disney and was about to renew my Netflix account but fuck that.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’m watching and been looking forward to it. I’ve got no skin in the game really, just nosy.
> 
> Actually, so far it’s fairly balanced and they haven’t said anything unbelievable or shocking.
> 
> Massive focus on racism, quite rightly.



but the royal have the right to be racist it's traditional

*shakes a copy of the daily express at the sky


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I quite like the idea of the likes of Piers Morgan and various royal sycophants collectively blowing a fuse over it. The frothing evidenced in the Mail and Express is heart-warming too. But watch it? Nah, not going out of my way to do that.



His Twitter is pretty funny today. Must be so exhausting.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2022)

Moron is such a dick head ..


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> His Twitter is pretty funny today. Must be so exhausting.


I haven't even bothered to check it out, just the mere thought of him losing it warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I haven't even bothered to check it out, just the mere thought of him losing it warms the cockles of my heart.



Here's a sample. God knows why I've got him on follow


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> God knows why I've got him on follow


because you fucking love it.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> because you fucking love it.



You're prolly right. i do follow about 200 people though.


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’m watching and been looking forward to it. I’ve got no skin in the game really, just nosy.
> 
> Actually, so far it’s fairly balanced and they haven’t said anything unbelievable or shocking.
> 
> Massive focus on racism, quite rightly.



I just heard a summary on radio four news. It sounds quite dull. Where’s all the shock. They can’t be saving up for the last episode.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> You're prolly right. i do follow about 200 people though.


Everyone from GB news
Trump
Katie Hopkins
Eamonn Holmes
All the Loose Women
Kirsty Allsopp

Am I close?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

Looby said:


> Everyone from GB news
> Trump
> Katie Hopkins
> Eamonn Holmes
> ...



Uncanny


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I think Charles should strip them of the Sussexes title if they carry on with their Netflix doc and trying to destroy his own family


Demoted to church warden of Royston Vasey.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> We should never have allowed the restoration to happen.


I didn’t


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> You're prolly right. i do follow about 200 people though.


Is that all? Follow more and the shit accounts will go unnoticed


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I think Charles should strip them of the Sussexes title if they carry on with their Netflix doc and trying to destroy his own family


Destroy?

If the firm can't survive a Netflix documentary then do the precious snowflakes even deserve to survive?


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 8, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Do we have to watch this?


No one  is forcing you to watch


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2022)

'Live updates' have been at the of the Guardian homepage for a lot of the day. With an article below about it about Iran executing the first person found guilty of the recent protests there.

Who actually cares about these whiney mega rich shits and their parasitic family? I understand the Mail creaming itself over it but disappointed in the broadsheets.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 8, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I can't be bothered watching a docuseries about a wealthy couple's decision to live in Malibu instead of Slough, but they seem to have made so many Daily Mail readers etc angry that I feel they must be doing something right.


This


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)

I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.

I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.

Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2022)

"It’s amazing what people will do when they’re offered a huge amount of money" - isn't it just, Piers Morgan, isn't it just...


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.
> 
> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.
> 
> Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.


Anyone'd think the fictional characters in Game of Thrones don't actually have a material impact on the British public outside of light entertainment.


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2022)

It's not a patch on Wagatha Christie this saga, is it?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Anyone'd think the fictional characters in Game of Thrones don't actually have a material impact on the British public outside of light entertainment.



Are you suggesting that if something doesn't have a material impact then it's less interesting and people should care about it less?


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> No one  is forcing you to watch


tell that to Dan Wooton/Alison Pearson/Sarah Vine/the assembled dukes of hell/Blakey from On The Buses/


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Are you suggesting that if something doesn't have a material impact then it's less interesting and people should care about it less?


No.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.
> 
> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.
> 
> Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.



I don't think GoT would have been quite as popular if all elements like dragons, the undead, etc. were taken out and violence was so rare that major characters generally died of old age when they were well into their 90s.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I don't think GoT would have been quite as popular if all elements like dragons, the undead, etc. were taken out and violence was so rare that major characters generally died of old age when they were well into their 90s.



Wouldn't have been so popular if it was based on states governed by parliaments elected by proportional representation either. Prime Minister of the North! Until the constitutionally specified election date!


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

Heh. Great put down, the look on Tominey's face, in fact both of them.


----------



## maomao (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.


I would support the British monarchy if they had dragons. But I'd have to really, cause they'd have dragons.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.
> 
> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.
> 
> Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.


I'll watch GoT but draw the line at The Crown because it's infuriating that the monarchy isn't just a ludicrous but engaging piece of fiction.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2022)

In game of thrones there was dragons and also nobles frequently died horribly. No comparison


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.
> 
> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.
> 
> Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.


I tried GoT and found it not for me; I don’t watch the Crown; but I do comment from time to time on the British Monarchy, because it exists and it shouldn’t.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> In game of thrones there was dragons and also nobles frequently died horribly. No comparison


Even if old Sausagefingers just had to sit on a chair made of swords, that would help.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Here's a sample. God knows why I've got him on follow


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



I like the cut of Jan’s jib. 😉


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2022)

JimW said:


> It's not a patch on Wagatha Christie this saga, is it?


Most underrated post this year.


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2022)

JimW said:


> It's not a patch on Wagatha Christie this saga, is it?


You need to be following the Stephen Bear case for that - although he’s such a revolting human being it takes away from the entertainment somewhat.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2022)

hegley said:


> You need to be following the Stephen Bear case for that - although he’s such a revolting human being it takes away from the entertainment somewhat.


Yeah that’s not entertainment, it’s vile abuse. 

That’s why Wagatha Christie was so pure and fun. It was silly.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Heh. Great put down, the look on Tominey's face, in fact both of them.



had to go full screen  classic


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2022)

JimW said:


> It's not a patch on Wagatha Christie this saga, is it?


Channel 4, 22 December. Starring among others Michael Sheen


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

I like watching The Crown, but I don't enjoy the theatrical pageantry of the real thing - I think it looks ridiculous. I'm neither a monarchist or a republican, and it's actually the full on gold carriages and silk stockings that tip me away from monarchism. A head of state, spouse, and the immediate heir doing some ceremonial stuff isn't honestly something I mind to the extent that I'd sign onto republicanism.

I've never seen Game of Thrones. I doubt I'll watch this self aggrandizing documentary on Harry and Meghan. I sympathise with anyone who has been hounded by the tabloids, and stalked by the obsessive likes of Dan Wootton, but really I don't actually care enough to sit through hours of angst and tears and whining about oppression from one of the most exclusive parts of Southern California.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

I saw some of the Netflix show last night. My adult daughters are visiting and watched some of it. They watch the docusoaps and so I think they were expecting gossip and drama.  As it happened I think even they were bored.  

From what I saw, it was exactly as I imagined: a TV version of a Hello magazine spread, with soft focus and "personal photos" from their Instagram feeds, and Informal Loving Glances.    

For what it's worth, H (as his wife apparently calls Harry) came across as relaxed and natural in front of the camera, while the professional actor did not.  Not that that means anything at all, but it's all there was on offer.

I've got no idea what their pro-Royal detractors are so cross about.  We've got a guy raised as a constitutional Kardashian and a minor American actor doing what they know: being in the public eye.  It's pretty boring, but then so is the mainstream part of the Firm when it goes round shaking people's hands.

None of this is really the point, though. The monarchy is a bizarre undemocratic bulwark of privilege embedded at the heart of the British state. The pageantry might be sparkly, but the message is that power emanates from a Magic Family rather than the electorate. This is not harmless. It's pathological.


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> For what it's worth, H (as his wife apparently calls Harry) came across as relaxed and natural in front of the camera, while the professional actor did not.  Not that that means anything at all, but it's all there was on offer.


What are the Royal Family if not professional actors?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Santino said:


> What are the Royal Family if not professional actors?


Docusoap stars?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

It's their desperation to stay in the public eye which leaves a bad taste. Especially the reason they left for their Malibu mansion was to 'protect their privacy' and then they launch a 6 part series about themselves featuring private pictures and footage. If you're gonna go away, just go away.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

So it's no Prince Andrew interview then?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

From what I've seen its lot of soft focus pictures of them fondling each other and looking into each others' eyes over soft piano music. For this they get £100m. 

If they had more actual 'bombshells' you'd think they would have been in the first three episodes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> So it's no Prince Andrew interview then?


Not in the least. Now that _was_ something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> From what I've seen its lot of soft focus pictures of them fondling each other and looking into each others' eyes over soft piano music. For this they get £100m.
> 
> If they had more actual 'bombshells' you'd think they would have been in the first three episodes.


Wait, what? There’s more to come? Jesus.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's their desperation to stay in the public eye which leaves a bad taste. Especially the reason they left for their Malibu mansion was to 'protect their privacy' and then they launch a 6 part series about themselves featuring private pictures and footage. If you're gonna go away, just go away.


They've been so relentlessly and brutally slagged off by the press ever since Meghan came on the scene, so I don't blame them for wanting to put their side of the story.

 But the whole wretched situation just brings into even more sharp relief what a load of nonsense the whole royal family is.  It's crap from a democratic point of view and it's pretty crap for some of the people who are born into, or marry into, the revolting institution.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Wait, what? There’s more to come? Jesus.



Yes. There's 3 more episodes coming on Thursday.


----------



## xenon (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I care. I mean it’s an entertaining family drama, and I’d watch one of those on telly to pass the time of a winter evening. I watched The Crown after all. But this one is actually real life with constitutional implications, rather than a fictional portrayal, which adds another layer of interest.
> 
> I find it weird when people say they like The Crown or Game of Thrones or whatever, but find the real pageantry and intrigue entirely boring.
> 
> Like in GoT it’s all “King Robert Baratheon, First of His Name, King of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm!” and everyone thinks it’s cool and dramatic or whatever. Yet when we have the real thing those same people are like, what a load of crap.



Yeah but we dont' have to live in Westoross. Also, distinct lack of combat with edged weapons and I can't be arsed with Eastenders, soaps, other families drama shit in general.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

xenon said:


> Yeah but we dont' have to live in Westoross. Also, distinct lack of combat with edged weapons and I can't be arsed with Eastenders, soaps, other families drama shit in general.


I used to love Sunset Beach. I think the royals should aim for that vibe. Voodoo curses, stolen jewels, baby swaps, Poseidon adventures on the high seas. All the more so if they get a Father Antonio lookalike hot priest to oversee it all.


----------



## xenon (Dec 9, 2022)

Never seen it. I used to watch Elderardo, Neighbours Home and Away when I was a teenager. Continued with Eastenders for a while until I finally realised it's just shit.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> They've been so relentlessly and brutally slagged off by the press ever since Meghan came on the scene, so I don't blame them for wanting to put their side of the story.
> 
> But the whole wretched situation just brings into even more sharp relief what a load of nonsense the whole royal family is.  It's crap from a democratic point of view and it's pretty crap for some of the people who are born into, or marry into, the revolting institution.


They absolutely have been relentlessly and brutally slagged off by the press, and I don't blame them for speaking out either. It's just that they already have spoken out - and quite rightly they have and continue to take legal action on an as and when basis - so this now just seems excessive.

I guess if you can get $100 million for sitting in the lap of luxury talking about how hard done by you are, then most people would take the cheque. I just don't think anyone's doing these two any favours by pretending they have anything especially valuable or noteworthy to offer the world.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

xenon said:


> Never seen it. I used to watch Elderardo, Neighbours Home and Away when I was a teenager. Continued with Eastenders for a while until I finally realised it's just shit.


I quite like EastEnders. Used to love Dynasty as a kid. And Neighbours, but went off that in my teens - it was never the same after Helen Daniels died.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> All the more so if they get a Father Antonio lookalike hot priest to oversee it all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


>


Hubba hubba!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

I wish they would all just shut up but I know that's too much to ask.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I wish they would all just shut up but I know that's too much to ask.




Shut up or blow up, either works for me.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 9, 2022)

The reaction to this from the fragile right is wild


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> The reaction to this from the fragile right is wild


Can you summarise so I don't have to look it up?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Can you summarise so I don't have to look it up?



A cursory glance at the Mail: Boycott Netflix, strip them of their titles and a lot of fury about one scene where she apparently mocks meeting the Queen for the first time by doing an exaggerated curtsey or something. Which as you can imagine has got the juices flowing over there.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2022)

I was hoping this would be a bit more exciting and they would actually be slagging people off and calling people nazis or something. I was expecting scandal but apparently thats not what we are getting. 

Boring.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I was hoping this would be a bit more exciting and they would actually be slagging people off and calling people nazis or something. I was expecting scandal but apparently thats not what we are getting.
> 
> Boring.



I bet Netflix are a bit fucked off that they blew their load so early with the Oprah thing. I wanna see some juicy dirt on the royals but doesn't look like they have much at all.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2022)

I actually know the MP that tabled the private member's bill to strip them of their titles.

He won't be successful.
Once you set the precedent that a royal can be unmade by man then you've acknowledged they aren't appointed by God.
It's not a precedent the firm ever wants set regardless of what a royal does.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> A cursory glance at the Mail: Boycott Netflix, strip them of their titles and a lot of furty about one scene where she apparently mocks meeting the Queen for the first time by doing an exaggerated curtsey or something. Which as you can imagine has got the juices flowing over there.


Dammit I'm aligned with the Mail on this. I was going to rejoin but can't stand the idea of seeing their simpering faces every time I log on. 
I wish Charles would do the right thing and say "look I'm not even your fucken dad anyway, you're stripped of your titles".


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Stripping them of their titles would only benefit their PR machine anyway. It'd play into their 'bullied, ostracised victim' narrative.


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Docusoap stars?


I believe "parasites" is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

I've just given it 15 minutes. It's way too saccharine for me. Especially if they're not even going to say anything controversial.

It seems very much in the "look at these people....they are here for you to look up to and admire" vein. And I include famous actors in that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Can you summarise so I don't have to look it up?


They hate it so much they’ve afforded it wall to wall coverage.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Just watching the news. Apparently it broke Netflix's one day record, 2.4m viewers


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I was hoping this would be a bit more exciting and they would actually be slagging people off and calling people nazis or something. I was expecting scandal but apparently thats not what we are getting.
> 
> Boring.


6 three hour episodes i gather
so more to come


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2022)

Struck me that despite their whinging, what completely wonderful lives of privilege they lead. 
Lovely healthy kids, lovely dogs, a superb mansion in a superb area.
Walking the dogs on the beach or in the california hills every day.
Occasionally doing a podcast or attending some spurious award ceremony. 
I'm sure people getting up at at 5am to go work a lathe all day have sympathy for their plight


----------



## xenon (Dec 9, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I quite like EastEnders. Used to love Dynasty as a kid. And Neighbours, but went off that in my teens - it was never the same after Helen Daniels died.



Can't stand EE. It's like no London I know. But I finally gave it the boot when overhearing it from another room, where it just sounded like unlikeable neighbours arguing unconvincingly sans expletives.

Back on topic. Er, Queen Vic. There was a proper Royal or sommat.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm glad I watched it if only for one factoid revealed...

When slavery was abolished in the UK they compensated everyone out of the taxpayer's pocket. WTF. The public fucked by the rich again.

Harry and Meg didn't reveal this but they gave platform to someone who did and that the Royal family profited substantially from slavery.

This is what should be headlines instead of who doesn't get on with whom.
This was the true stab in the back to the firm and they deserve it.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> When slavery was abolished in the UK they compensated everyone out of the taxpayer's pocket. WTF. The public fucked by the rich again.


'Everyone' being the slave owners, not the slaves.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I actually know the MP that tabled the private member's bill to strip them of their titles.
> 
> He won't be successful.
> Once you set the precedent that a royal can be unmade by man then you've acknowledged they aren't appointed by God.
> It's not a precedent the firm ever wants set regardless of what a royal does.


Ummm... it is quite some time since monarchs were appointed 'by God'.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ummm... it is quite some time since monarchs were appointed 'by God'.


Yeah, like never.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

Sue said:


> Yeah, like never.


I missed out 'claimed'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2022)

Divine right was a hangover from late roman imperial cults and took a massive axeblow during the erm, truncated reign of Charles 1st


----------



## moochedit (Dec 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I actually know the MP that tabled the private member's bill to strip them of their titles.
> 
> He won't be successful.
> Once you set the precedent that a royal can be unmade by man then you've acknowledged they aren't appointed by God.
> It's not a precedent the firm ever wants set regardless of what a royal does.


Already done in 1936. Yes he chose to abdicate but an act of parliament was needed to make it official.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I'm glad I watched it if only for one factoid revealed...
> 
> When slavery was abolished in the UK they compensated everyone out of the taxpayer's pocket. WTF. The public fucked by the rich again.
> 
> ...











						Slavery loan wasn’t fully repaid by Britain until 2015 – CARICOM Reparations Chair
					

A loan that was taken by the British Government to pay slave owners for the abolition of slavery in 1834 was not fully repaid until 2015. This disclosure was made by Vice-Chancellor of The UWI and Chair of the CARICOM Reparations Commission, Si




					today.caricom.org


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just given it 15 minutes. It's way too saccharine for me. Especially if they're not even going to say anything controversial.
> 
> It seems very much in the "look at these people....they are here for you to look up to and admire" vein. And I include famous actors in that.


I've just looked at Mail online - much more fun. They're at Full Foam.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

£100M to whine about how ghastly your privileged existence is. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

UrbaneFox said:


> I've just looked at Mail online - much more fun. They're at Full Foam.



Yes, it's brilliant. Its filling about half of that ludicrously long home page.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 9, 2022)

UrbaneFox said:


> I've just looked at Mail online - much more fun. They're at Full Foam.


I bet there are some froathing comments on facebook as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2022)

Aye its serious all right. They've even been asking " Princess Diana's former chef" what he thinks.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Aye its serious all right. They've even been asking " Princess Diana's former chef" what he thinks.



From the mail... the comments are gold too.



> 'The ultimate betrayal': Tory MP slams Prince Harry for 'sitting and watching' as Meghan 'mocks' the Queen with her curtsey - joining wave of angry royal fans including Diana's former chef left 'disgusted' by actions of the Duchess​
> *Tory MP Mark Jenkinson exploded with anger at the sight of the strange curtsey*
> He characterised the most outlandish bow from Meghan as an 'ultimate betrayal'
> *Meghan compared meeting the Queen to a night at America's Medieval Times *
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> From the mail... the comments are gold too.


Brilliant.  I find it impossible to tell when the pageantry is mocking or not. I mean Black Rod looks pretty fucking sarcastic to me!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 9, 2022)

This thing must have been pretty tame if the Daily Mail's biggest shitfit is over an incorrect curtsey.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2022)

Pretty weird how Meghan apparently had no clue that the royals carried on their formality behind the scenes. She assumed it would be like acting in that when the cameras weren't around everyone would be kicking back and relaxing. Harry seems not to have briefed her, presumably because he lacks any smidgen of self-awareness.


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> In game of thrones there was dragons and also nobles frequently died horribly. No comparison


So, badly written Shakespeare with dragons.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Pretty weird how Meghan apparently had no clue that the royals carried on their formality behind the scenes. She assumed it would be like acting in that when the cameras weren't around everyone would be kicking back and relaxing. Harry seems not to have briefed her, presumably because he lacks any smidgen of self-awareness.


Also surprising that she was shocked about racism, given Royal history is well documented and google isn’t difficult to use.


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Also surprising that she was shocked about racism, given Royal history is well documented and google isn’t difficult to use.



Yeah, I wonder if Meghan was actually aware of her husband's own history, including his past choice of fancy dress costume and his military career killing brown people.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 9, 2022)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I wonder if Meghan was actually aware of her husband's own history, including his past choice of face dress costume and his military career killing brown people.


I think that will be the ultimate betrayal and when she finds out divorce proceedings will start within 24 hours.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> From the mail... the comments are gold too.



"Tory MP Mark Jenkinson exploded with anger at the sight of the strange curtsey".

I would be loving life right now if that was literally true.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2022)

He's the ex UKIP ex bnp twat isn't he.


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2022)

How's Bob Downe taken it?


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2022)

It does seem like she was totally unprepared for the reality of royal life. 
It does sound pretty shit apart from all the money, houses and unimaginable privilege. 

If I could choose a royal family to join, it would definitely be the Kardashians. 👍


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

Looby said:


> It does seem like she was totally unprepared for the reality of royal life.
> It does sound pretty shit apart from all the money, houses and unimaginable privilege.
> 
> If I could choose a royal family to join, it would definitely be the Kardashians. 👍


Well they’ve both abandoned the tedious formalities bit whilst clinging on to the money, houses and privilege bit. Which I guess is an obvious manoeuvre. But don’t pretend to be doing so for progressive reasons.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 9, 2022)

Looby said:


> It does seem like she was totally unprepared for the reality of royal life.
> It does sound pretty shit apart from all the money, houses and unimaginable privilege.
> 
> If I could choose a royal family to join, it would definitely be the Kardashians. 👍




Would rather be in the one with Caroline Aherne…


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Slavery loan wasn’t fully repaid by Britain until 2015 – CARICOM Reparations Chair
> 
> 
> A loan that was taken by the British Government to pay slave owners for the abolition of slavery in 1834 was not fully repaid until 2015. This disclosure was made by Vice-Chancellor of The UWI and Chair of the CARICOM Reparations Commission, Si
> ...


Now I've learnt something new again. The cunts didn't even pay half but expected the slaves to work off over half.
And British historians brag about how we ended slavery before many others.
Sickening really.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Now I've learnt something new again. The cunts didn't even pay half but expected the slaves to work off over half.
> And British historians brag about how we ended slavery before many others.
> Sickening really.


we've literally helped to pay these people off with our taxes (in our lifetime)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

JimW said:


> How's Bob Downe taken it?


The jazz flautist?  I haven’t heard.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Pretty weird how Meghan apparently had no clue that the royals carried on their formality behind the scenes. She assumed it would be like acting in that when the cameras weren't around everyone would be kicking back and relaxing. Harry seems not to have briefed her, presumably because he lacks any smidgen of self-awareness.


She'd have known if she'd watched Netflix.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> From the mail... the comments are gold too.



If you think the mail comments are bad, I would suggest that you don't go onto any military websites.

In summary, the consensus is that were to go into the field again, his life expectancy would be in minutes. It would be a case of 5.56 poisoning.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you think the mail comments are bad, I would suggest that you don't go onto any military websites.
> 
> In summary, the consensus is that were to go into the field again, his life expectancy would be in minutes. It would be a case of 5.56 poisoning.


Lol, that sounds like the views of normal well-balanced people!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

Wilf said:


> She's have known if she'd watched Netflix.



I think she was probably expecting a bit more of this as soon as the palace gates shut... sorry megs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Lol, that sounds like the views of normal well-balanced people!



His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.

Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Lol, that sounds like the views of normal well-balanced people!


Fucking right! Wouldn't want people like that running around with weapons doling out justice.

Errrr...hold on...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.


Was it the soft focus or the cuddling that was disrespectful to the extent of a fatwa on his life?


Sasaferrato said:


> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.


That’s frightening.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Lol, that sounds like the views of normal well-balanced people!





Sasaferrato said:


> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.



nice chaps











						Video shows British troops firing at Jeremy Corbyn poster
					

MoD investigating footage that shows paras firing rounds at image of Labour leader




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2022)

What pathetic macho bullshit.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> In summary, the consensus is that were to go into the field again, his life expectancy would be in minutes. It would be a case of 5.56 poisoning.


I don't really get why they care so much or what exactly they care about. I seriously find it completely baffling.


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2022)

Someone on my Facebook just shared this. People are such thick cunts. 
The more this stuff pisses people off, the more shit I hope H & M spread.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2022)

🙄


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you think the mail comments are bad, I would suggest that you don't go onto any military websites.
> 
> In summary, the consensus is that were to go into the field again, his life expectancy would be in minutes. It would be a case of 5.56 poisoning.



The oath you mentioned is as follows: "I swear by almighty God that I will be faithful, and bear true allegiance to his Majesty King Charles III, *his heirs *and successors, and that I will as in duty bound, honestly and faithfully defend his Majesty, *his heirs* and successors in person, crown and dignity, against all enemies, and will observe and obey all orders of His Majesty, *his heirs* and successors and the generals and officers set over me."

Heirs is in plural, meaning that unless you have renounced your oath, you are duty-bound to defend and obey the orders of Prince Harry, among others - no doubt you will do the right thing and defend the prince from these threats you are reporting, even if it is just a bunch of old farts on message boards and not active-duty military.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Was it the soft focus or the cuddling that was disrespectful to the extent of a fatwa on his life?
> 
> That’s frightening.


Perhaps so, but it is the case.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> The oath you mentioned is as follows: "I swear by almighty God that I will be faithful, and bear true allegiance to his Majesty King Charles III, *his heirs *and successors, and that I will as in duty bound, honestly and faithfully defend his Majesty, *his heirs* and successors in person, crown and dignity, against all enemies, and will observe and obey all orders of His Majesty, *his heirs* and successors and the generals and officers set over me."
> 
> Heirs is in plural, meaning that unless you have renounced your oath, you are duty-bound to defend and obey the orders of Prince Harry, among others - no doubt you will do the right thing and defend the prince from these threats you are reporting, even if it is just a bunch of old farts on message boards and not active-duty military.



"Heirs and successors" means just that. There won't be any heirs or successors until the monarch dies, just potential ones, and the oath certainly doesn't require allegiance to all of those.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> "Heirs and successors" means just that. There won't be any heirs or successors until the monarch dies, just potential ones, and the oath certainly doesn't require allegiance to all of those.


Um, no. The heir to the throne remains that UNTIL the monarch dies.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Um, no. The heir to the throne remains that UNTIL the monarch dies.



William is heir apparent, only when Charles dies will he be his actual heir (he could for example convert to Catholicism tomorrow, or die before Charles). 

More detail here


----------



## Raheem (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> William is heir apparent, only when Charles dies will he be his actual heir (he could for example convert to Catholicism tomorrow, or die before Charles).
> 
> More detail here


When Charles dies, William will not be heir, he will be king. Absent the whole lot of them being drowned in the Thames.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> When Charles dies, William will not be heir, he will be king.



He will be heir to Charles, it's not difficult.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> William is heir apparent, only when Charles dies will he be his actual heir (he could for example convert to Catholicism tomorrow, or die before Charles).
> 
> More detail here




it’s an odd way to defend someone, shooting their kids and that.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 9, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He will be heir to Charles, it's not difficult.


No he won't, because Charles will be dead, and the succession is immediate.

I think "heir apparent" means an heir whose claim can't be eclipsed by the birth of a further child (so QE2 was never heir apparent). It doesn't mean an heir who has not yet inherited, who then becomes an heir.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> No he won't, because Charles will be dead, and the succession is immediate.



Yes, so then allegiance will switch to Charles’s heir, William.

They don’t pledge allegiance now to all persons who might at some point become Charles’s heir, for example Harry.



Raheem said:


> I think "heir apparent" means an heir whose claim can't be eclipsed by the birth of a further child (so QE2 was never heir apparent). It doesn't mean an heir who has not yet inherited, who then becomes an heir.



As you can see there’s lots of different types of heir. The heirs of “heirs and successors” aren’t just whatever heirs you want them to be, for example Harry, or someone who isn’t the monarch.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2022)

*“The only thing known to go faster than ordinary light is monarchy, according to the philosopher Ly Tin Wheedle. He reasoned like this: you can't have more than one king, and tradition demands that there is no gap between kings, so when a king dies the succession must therefore pass to the heir instantaneously. Presumably, he said, there must be some elementary particles -- kingons, or possibly queons -- that do this job, but of course succession sometimes fails if, in mid-flight, they strike an anti-particle, or republicon. His ambitious plans to use his discovery to send messages, involving the careful torturing of a small king in order to modulate the signal, were never fully expanded because, at that point, the bar closed.”*​
- Terry Pratchett, mayherestinpeace


----------



## bcuster (Dec 9, 2022)

UK media returns fire at 'Harry the Nasty' over Netflix doc
					

Britain's media, the main focus of criticism so far in Netflix docuseries "Harry and Meghan", on Friday hit back at the estranged prince and his wife, accusing them of lying and insulting Queen Elizabeth II.




					www.yahoo.com
				




wow!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.
> 
> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.


So, this loyalty passes down unproblematically to the next monarch?  

And if Charles had snuffed it before he'd had kids, you'd have been happy saluting and being loyal to King Andrew?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2022)

Still, £90 milion, makes you think no ?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.
> 
> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.


What disrespect?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 10, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What disrespect?


Soldiers abide by rigid hierarchy and although Charles is Harry's father, on paper at least, he's also his BOSS. Because that's how these cunts operate.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Soldiers abide by rigid hierarchy and although Charles is Harry's father, on paper at least, he's also his BOSS. Because that's how these cunts operate.


That sounds like an answer to "what boss?"


----------



## SysOut (Dec 10, 2022)

Very much a class thing.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 10, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That sounds like an answer to "what boss?"


What does that mean?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.
> 
> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.



The same boss who tormented his mother half to death?

Nobody owes loyalty to the abusive or the corrupt. No pact or oath can bind one party but not the other.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> it’s an odd way to defend someone, shooting their kids and that.



It sounds like the kind of thinking that gets people put on watchlists.

"Don't worry Your Majesty, you might be dead but I'm still loyal to my oath, I think your grandson has disrespected you so I will murder him if the opportunity arises."


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2022)

This is boat happy level derangement. Ludicrous stuff.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> It sounds like the kind of thinking that gets people put on watchlists.
> 
> "Don't worry Your Majesty, you might be dead but I'm still loyal to my oath, I think your grandson has disrespected you so I will murder him if the opportunity arises."



Eventually, what with the 'heirs and successors' bit, it might become necessary for Harry to defend his honour by murdering himself. In which case he would probably become his own heir and the whole thing would collapse into a black hole.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 10, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Soldiers abide by rigid hierarchy and although Charles is Harry's father, on paper at least, he's also his BOSS. Because that's how these cunts operate.


Yes, but I don't see any disrespect.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 10, 2022)

Bullshit military fatwa from this lot:


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is boat happy level derangement. Ludicrous stuff.


What is?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> His utter disrespect for the Boss will never be forgiven.
> 
> Do not ever forget, it is His Majesty's armed forces. Not the PM's or anyone else, military loyalty is to the monarch.



I genuinely can’t see what they have done that is so terrible or disrespectful. Could you spell it out for me please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I genuinely can’t see what they have done that is so terrible or disrespectful. Could you spell it out for me please?


They have criticised the institution, which is hardly worthy of respect


----------



## Glitter (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> They have criticised the institution, which is hardly worthy of respect



They have, and it isn’t. But that isn’t disrespectful to do. Hence my confusion.


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> They have criticised the institution, which is hardly worthy of respect



Have they genuinely criticised the institution though?

All I have seen (reported, because I haven't watched any of it) is criticism of some of the behaviour of some (so far unnamed?) members of the family and the media.

If they were to actually criticise the institution, it would be far more notable, and I might even have a bit of grudging respect for them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

Glitter said:


> They have, and it isn’t. But that isn’t disrespectful to do. Hence my confusion.


It IS disrespectful, but that’s ok as no respect is warranted


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

andysays said:


> Have they genuinely criticised the institution though?
> 
> All I have seen (reported, because I haven't watched any of it) is criticism of some of the behaviour of some (so far unnamed?) members of the family and the media.
> 
> If they were to actually criticise the institution, it would be far more notable, and I might even have a bit of grudging respect for them.


they’ve complained about the inherent racism, haven’t they? I dunno. I get all my info from this thread and the odd glimpse of Twitter


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> they’ve complained about the inherent racism, haven’t they? I dunno. I get all my info from this thread and the odd glimpse of Twitter



I get almost all my info from this thread too, but I from what I've seen they haven't suggested the Royal Family as an institution is inherently racist, rather that the behaviour of various people towards Meghan has been racist, which to me is significantly different.

Anyway...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2022)

Sorry if already mentioned.....I gather Harry says royals don't marry for love. No shit Sherlock, what she'll has he been hiding under for the last few hundred years. It's been about alliances, peace keeping, money or simply producing an heir. For god's sake wake up lad.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry if already mentioned.....I gather Harry says royals don't marry for love. No shit Sherlock, what she'll has he been hiding under for the last few hundred years. It's been about alliances, peace keeping, money or simply producing an heir. For god's sake wake up lad.


Has he never watched game of thrones?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry if already mentioned.....I gather Harry says royals don't marry for love. No shit Sherlock, what she'll has he been hiding under for the last few hundred years. It's been about alliances, peace keeping, money or simply producing an heir. For god's sake wake up lad.


Someone should send him a history book.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm still confused at the bit where a bunch of ex-squaddies want to murder a fellow veteran cos in their minds he dissed his nan in some ill-defined manner. It's all a bit odd.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

They haven’t criticised the family in the programme really. Yet! 
Lots of stuff about the media, some background about British slavery, the commonwealth etc. 
Plus Harry’s nazi uniform stuff. 

They talked about how formal it all was, Meghan took the piss out of her first curtsey to the queen. Obviously this has become ‘Meghan mocked the queen’. 

They talk about their friendship with Paedo York’s girls a bit.
I mean I’m sure there’s shit to come but not yet. 

She also talked about her family. If it’s all true, it’s really sad how they’ve used her and attacked her. 

Apart from the very clear institutional racism being highlighted, there’s very little to get their knickers in a twist over. 

Disappointing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I'm still confused at the bit where a bunch of ex-squaddies want to murder a fellow veteran cos in their minds he dissed his nan in some in-defined manner. It's all a bit odd.


It’s perfectly simple. He didn’t look cross enough when his wife explained she didn’t know how to curtesy the first time and so went overboard.  Clearly he must die.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s perfectly simple. He didn’t look cross enough when his wife explained she didn’t know how to curtesy the first time and so went overboard.  Clearly he must die.


When you put it like that, seems fair enough really. 

(Does up the 'making a good impression when meeting the future in-laws for the first time' stakes mind.)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2022)

tbf a dodgy curtsey is worse than raping children, so you can see why their ire is with Harry and not Andrew.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> What is?


Sas' murderous want fantasy


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Someone should send him a history book.


Can he read, does he have the attention span to finish it. Maybe he could start with horrible histories; the British royals.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> They talked about how formal it all was, Meghan took the piss out of her first curtsey to the queen. Obviously this has become ‘Meghan mocked the queen’.


I saw that bit and actually she was mainly taking the piss out of herself not knowing the etiquette.  He didn’t look happy at all while she did the flourishing courtesy, so clearly he still has the ingrained formality. The Stockholm syndrome, or whatever it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Can he read, does he have the attention span to finish it. Maybe he could start with horrible histories; the British royals.


I don’t know.  I know it was reported he had help with his GCSE Art exam.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw that bit and actually she was mainly taking the piss out of herself not knowing the etiquette.  He didn’t look happy at all while she did the flourishing courtesy, so clearly he still has the ingrained formality. The Stockholm syndrome, or whatever it is.


Exactly. No mocking of the queen.


----------



## A380 (Dec 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Nobody has to watch anything.



Netflix customer service earlier.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t know.  I know it was reported he had help with his GCSE Art exam.




So couldn’t do his colouring in, doubt he can read. You can see why they gave him an Apache…


----------



## Glitter (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> Exactly. No mocking of the queen.



And can you IMAGINE being expected to curtsey when you meet your boyfriend’s gran for the first time? Seriously, fuck that noise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2022)

Glitter said:


> And can you IMAGINE being expected to curtsey when you meet your boyfriend’s gran for the first time? Seriously, fuck that noise.




You mean you didn’t? Your other half better watch his fucking step


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> "Heirs and successors" means just that. There won't be any heirs or successors until the monarch dies, just potential ones, and the oath certainly doesn't require allegiance to all of those.


Quite, but you don't expect common sense from Yossarian.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> Sas' murderous want fantasy


Err... no. I don't give a fuck about the thick twat. I certainly wouldn't be murdering him, not worth the time you would serve.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Quite, but you don't expect common sense from Yossarian.


Absolutely, common sense is swearing an oath of fealty to some sausage-fingered old fuck who doesn't care if you live or die, and then fantasising about murdering his son on the internet


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw that bit and actually she was mainly taking the piss out of herself not knowing the etiquette.  He didn’t look happy at all while she did the flourishing courtesy, so clearly he still has the ingrained formality. The Stockholm syndrome, or whatever it is.


Yes. "Even Harry" was trending on twitter yesterday so of course I had to click on it: there were loads of outraged people ranting about this curtsey. Apparently "even Harry" looked uncomfortable, and it's especially bad because the queen died a few months ago.  

But that's nothing - today, _Anne Diamond_ has threatened to cancel her Netflix subscription.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

They've 'dropped' a teaser for the next three episodes. She SINGS!!


> Harry and Meghan drop MORE Netflix footage: Couple relive their first wedding dance as the Duchess SINGS and shares snap of her dancing with Elton John​
> *HARRY AND MEGHAN NEWS: Read the latest on the fallout from the couple's bombshell Netflix series *
> *Duke and Duchess revealed their first dance was to Land of a Thousand Dances*
> *New footage of Harry and Meghan's explosive Netflix series has dropped*
> ...


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 10, 2022)

Incidentally, when I became British (having been born a barbarian), there were no pesky exams to pass on how to queue or who burnt the cakes, but I had to swear loyalty to the Queen, her heirs and successors according to law. I assume this is still part of the nationalisation process?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Incidentally, when I became British (having been born a barbarian), there were no pesky exams to pass on how to queue or who burnt the cakes, but I had to swear loyalty to the Queen, her heirs and successors according to law. I assume this is still part of the nationalisation process?


Swearing loyalty to the Germans, eh?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Incidentally, when I became British (having been born a barbarian), there were no pesky exams to pass on how to queue or who burnt the cakes, but I had to swear loyalty to the Queen, her heirs and successors according to law. I assume this is still part of the nationalisation process?



No the queen died.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No the queen died.



Bugger, missed that. Was it in the media much?


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I saw that bit and actually she was mainly taking the piss out of herself not knowing the etiquette.  He didn’t look happy at all while she did the flourishing courtesy, so clearly he still has the ingrained formality. The Stockholm syndrome, or whatever it is.


Hereditary Windsor Syndrome.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

These days it's heirs, successors, stand-ins, half time substitutions and whoever plays her on Netflix


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 10, 2022)

Sings along to Wilson Picket? Can't be all bad then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

do you have to swear allegiance to the monarchy to become a British citizen?
We don’t if we’re born here! Seems unfair on republicans who want to settle here.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 10, 2022)

Quebec ministers no longer have to swear allegiance to the crown....


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2022)

Singing? With the Queen still dead?


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 10, 2022)

The endless fragility of these GBNews cuckstorians is boundless


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 10, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Singing? With the Queen still dead?


_because_


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> They've 'dropped' a teaser for the next three episodes. She SINGS!!



Oh yeah pure fucking dynamite. 🥱


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Incidentally, when I became British (having been born a barbarian), there were no pesky exams to pass on how to queue or who burnt the cakes, but I had to swear loyalty to the Queen, her heirs and successors according to law. I assume this is still part of the nationalisation process?



as of a few years ago, there was some sort of exam people had to do for citizenship - one of my then colleagues had moved here from new zealand and showed us the stuff.  it included all sort of old balls like what year was the divorce law amended so that whatever could happen - i'm sure the average british born person neither knows or cares.

as i've suggested before, citizenship should be based on a practical and theory test on constructing a full english (or scottish / welsh / irish) breakfast and a pot of tea.  

fail to warm the teapot and you're on the next boat out...


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as of a few years ago, there was some sort of exam people had to do for citizenship - one of my then colleagues had moved here from new zealand and showed us the stuff.  it included all sort of old balls like what year was the divorce law amended so that whatever could happen - i'm sure the average british born person neither knows or cares.
> 
> as i've suggested before, citizenship should be based on a practical and theory test on constructing a full english (or scottish / welsh / irish) breakfast and a pot of tea.
> 
> fail to warm the teapot and you're on the next boat out...



It’s expensive too. About a grand if I recall. I think you can only use the official books to study for it. My mate from Zimbabwe went through this a fe years ago.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> do you have to swear allegiance to the monarchy to become a British citizen?



Yes, next to a portrait of the monarch on an easel.


----------



## A380 (Dec 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as of a few years ago, there was some sort of exam people had to do for citizenship - one of my then colleagues had moved here from new zealand and showed us the stuff.  it included all sort of old balls like what year was the divorce law amended so that whatever could happen - i'm sure the average british born person neither knows or cares.
> 
> as i've suggested before, citizenship should be based on a practical and theory test on constructing a full english (or scottish / welsh / irish) breakfast and a pot of tea.
> 
> fail to warm the teapot and you're on the next boat out...


Add hash browns and as well as a passport get a seat in the Lords too...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as i've suggested before, citizenship should be based on a practical and theory test on constructing a full english



90% of the punters on these boards losing their citizenship at this rate…


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> cuckstorians


🤨


----------



## Raheem (Dec 11, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 90% of the punters on these boards losing their citizenship at this rate…


Never asked for it, tbf.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> 🤨


The misogynist babies on GB news


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> The nisogyiman babies on GB news


I don't know what nisogyiman means, but I get the drift of what you're saying. It's just disappointing to see the "cuck" prefix. It's a misogynist, right-wing trope used to imply that any man who cares about women or minorities must be a willingly "cuckolded" husband.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I don't know what nisogyiman means


People who shop at branches of the convince franchise chain, Nisa.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I don't know what nisogyiman means, but I get the drift of what you're saying. It's just disappointing to see the "cuck" prefix. It's a misogynist, right-wing trope used to imply that any man who cares about women or minorities must be a willingly "cuckolded" husband.


Misogynist. It was, obviously, a spelling mistake.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Misogynist. It was, obviously, a spelling mistake.


Speeling mistake


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Misogynist. It was, obviously, a spelling mistake.


Don’t you mean a typo?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2022)

And not just one


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> People who shop at branches of the convince franchise chain, Nisa.


And were married to David Bowie / are senior figures at the Mosque


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2022)

Worse than Hitler…


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2022)

I woke up this morning at about 6, my phone was still playing lbc after passing out during nick abbot. Richard Spurr was on coming out with some serious vitriol , so I tweeted this

"@LBC I agree with  Darren, Richard you sound like a jealous bitter man , you're almost frothing at the mouth. its pathetic and you have just proved his point , you can barely get your words out. Shame on you.'

To his credit he read it out except this bit '
Its' pathetic and he has just proved your point'

Pathetic, What a time to be awake.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Worse than Hitler…
> 
> View attachment 355260




Seems the utter monster went to a nightclub 11 years ago and left via the front door, as such all his pathetic woke whinging is invalidated.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I woke up this morning at about 6, my phone was still playing lbc after passing out during nick abbot. Richard Spurr was on coming out with some serious vitriol , so I tweeted this
> 
> "@LBC I agree with  Darren, Richard you sound like a jealous bitter man , you're almost frothing at the mouth. its pathetic and you have just proved his point , you can barely get your words out. Shame on you.'
> 
> ...


Why would you bother tho?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> Why would you bother tho?


I woke up half asleep and was bored. 

Wish I had as much of a life as you, but hey got to get my kicks somewhere.

Also why wouldn't I challenge a cunt?

Edit to add. Probably for the same reason you replied to my post.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wish I had as much of a life as you


Click on “who replied” at the top of the thread. 🤫



😉


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 11, 2022)

Every day's a schoolday. Never noticed that feature.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Click on “who replied” at the top of the thread. 🤫
> 
> View attachment 355282
> 
> 😉


Nice, I didn't even know about that bit of the boards... That is all I will say on the matter lol.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Click on “who replied” at the top of the thread. 🤫
> 
> View attachment 355282
> 
> 😉


I noticed this the other day and was pretty baffled how that happened tbh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> I noticed this the other day and was pretty baffled how that happened tbh.


I’d tell you but it’ll put my tally up.

Shit! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2022)

Fwiw though, it's not arguing about nonsense on the Internet I don't think is worth bothering with, it's engaging with talk radio hosts who say things on the radio to try and make you engage with them


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> Fwiw though, it's not arguing about nonsense on the Internet I don't think is worth bothering with, it's engaging with talk radio hosts who say things on the radio to try and make you engage with them


Yet here you are posting about not being interested in posters posting about it, odd...

 Never mind.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yet here you are posting about not being interested in posters posting about it, odd...
> 
> Never mind.


I think there's a fairly obvious difference between arguing about stuff on a politics forum and contributing to the engagement stats of a professional controversialist tbf


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Misogynist. It was, obviously, a spelling mistake.


OK. I genuinely didn't realise that.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2022)

Saw this dedicated account on twitter earlier; I assume "the traitors" are Harry and Meghan. It's not a parody. And it's not actual Susan Hussey.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Saw this dedicated account on twitter earlier; I assume "the traitors" are Harry and Meghan. It's not a parody. And it's not actual Susan Hussey.
> 
> View attachment 355313


Apostrophe after the s in traitors, please.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> OK. I genuinely didn't realise that.


for the record, i thought the word would be amusing and a wacky attempt at mocking the clowns @ GBN. Having to explain the joke is unfortunate.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 11, 2022)

oh, ffs!!!!  Is anything real about these people?









						Mansion shown in Harry and Meghan's Netflix documentary was not theirs
					

With its sweeping vistas over the Pacific Ocean, majestic oak ceiling and impeccably designed interior, it is undoubtedly a house fit for royalty.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> oh, ffs!!!!  Is anything real about these people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Daily Mail? No.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 11, 2022)

This story doesn’t seem to have gotten the attention here that I’d’ve thought. Maybe (hopefully) the American people of tiring of it…


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The Daily Mail? No.




Trash paper for trash people


----------



## Petcha (Dec 12, 2022)

Their new trailer's out


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2022)

For the most part I am being overwhelmed by my own indifference when it comes to this tale. But I am 100% behind the idea of them being stripped of their titles. Which is what I suspect can't possibly happen.
Once we start going down the route of taking royal titles off royals especially given this one is (possibly) the Kings son the idea starts to become more normalised which is probably why they haven't de-royaled He Who Cannot Sweat.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 12, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> oh, ffs!!!!  Is anything real about these people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH that’s kind of standard practise, for security reasons, even some famous Youtubers have a place they film at that isn’t the place they live at.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 12, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> For the most part I am being overwhelmed by my own indifference when it comes to this tale. But I am 100% behind the idea of them being stripped of their titles. Which is what I suspect can't possibly happen.
> Once we start going down the route of taking royal titles off royals especially given this one is (possibly) the Kings son the idea starts to become more normalised which is probably why they haven't de-royaled He Who Cannot Sweat.


a slippery slope to a republic...I might even consider moving back to the United Kingdom Republic if that happens. 

we all know the problem goes back to that Diana woman...all that stuff about her being the first commoner to marry into the royal family...well, now the chickens are coming back to roost. Viva la republica


----------



## SysOut (Dec 12, 2022)

People are still in denial about monarchy.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2022)

SysOut said:


> People are still in denial about monarchy.


Nope they definitely exist, I'm one of those voting for they shouldn't but sadly I think we're stuck with the current one and another after him. Sadly I'm too old to live to see the end of them but my grandkids probably will so I will tell them to raise a glass and remember me once we become a republic.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't know why it's annoying me so much, but surely being 'thrown to the wolves' is the same as 'being fed to the wolves'. Whichever one you do, you are still going to get savaged by wolves.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 12, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> but my grandkids probably will


Doubt it. The true extent of the problem hasn't been recognised.

Look at Australia, Canada and New Zealand too.
"Independent" governments under one head of state- (Five Eyes and the armed forces)

Scandals about Diana or Meghan are distractions and keep people from really looking closely at the monarchy in the context of politics and the power - and their financial interests, which is, of course, what it has always been about.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 12, 2022)

SysOut said:


> People are still in denial about monarchy.


Not many on Urban.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I don't know why it's annoying me so much, but surely being 'thrown to the wolves' is the same as 'being fed to the wolves'. Whichever one you do, you are still going to get savaged by wolves.


Well, I would say that being “thrown to the wolves” implies the thrower is saving their own skin, sacrificing the thrown in order to make some kind of escape. Whereas “fed to the wolves” implies that the feeder and the wolves have a mutually beneficial arrangement, with the feeder finding it helpful to have wolves around.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


> This story doesn’t seem to have gotten the attention here that I’d’ve thought. Maybe (hopefully) the American people of tiring of it…


Hopefully british people are tiring of it as well!


----------



## xenon (Dec 13, 2022)

I just heard the trailer for the latest episode. what a load of puke inducing, whining toss.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

xenon said:


> I just heard the trailer for the latest episode. what a load of puke inducing, whining toss.



They're truly scraping the barrel. It's car crash tv (yes, intentional). They're not going to get a public rise of the Firm so I don't know what they're hoping to achieve. Apparently we're going to get excerpts of the Di interview this week, an interview which Wills has requested never be broadcast again so that could at least stoke up the flames over on the Mail. Pitchforks are being sharpened.


----------



## killer b (Dec 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I don't know what they're hoping to achieve.


It's been a massive ratings hit for Netflix, maybe that?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's been a massive ratings hit for Netflix, maybe that?


This is true. They can't have any more material after this at least, their lives must be pretty fucking boring so hopefully they'll just fade now. Take their £100m and that's that. Job done. I'm sure that's the Palace's thinking anyway. There's been no bombshells or anything. Quite disappointing really.

That ratings figure of 2.4m is a bit misleading btw. The interest clearly faded pretty quickly.



> As well as the 2.4 million viewers for the first instalment, episode two had 1.5 million viewers on the first day, and the third part attracted 800,000.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> This is true. They can't have any more material after this at least, their lives must be pretty fucking boring so hopefully they'll just fade now. Take their £100m and that's that. Job done. I'm sure that's the Palace's thinking anyway. There's been no bombshells or anything. Quite disappointing really.
> 
> That ratings figure of 2.4m is a bit misleading btw. The interest clearly faded pretty quickly.


tbh it's like any band - a great ton of people are interested in eg jimi hendrix, far fewer in noel redding or mitch mitchell. same with the royal family


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm interested in Mitch Mitchell, possibly the best rock drummer ever!!!!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

Probably largely Daily Mail readers going for their weekly frothing at the mouth episodes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2022)

My ex mother-in-law has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> My ex mother-in-law has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.



You just came on here to tell everyone that your ex mother-in-law  has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Their new trailer's out




I have questions.

i) Is the first comment about the bum dildo business?
ii) Approximately how much of Meghan Markle has been actually eaten by wolves?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> You just came on here to tell everyone that your ex mother-in-law  has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.


 You just came on here to tell everyone ....


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You just came on here to tell everyone ....



I was expecting the whole thing - make an effort ffs!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

I just came on here for some ellipsis


----------



## andysays (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm not on Facebook, so I will announce here that I'm not watching. 

Don't know if my MiL has watched any of it. If things get really slow over Xmas dinner I might ask her...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I just came on here for some ellipsis



Ellips*e*s.

<does blood pressure reduction exercises>


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ellips*e*s.
> 
> <does blood pressure reduction exercises>


That’s right …….


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

Sorry, that was annoying..


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ellips*e*s.
> 
> <does blood pressure reduction exercises>


there was only one


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ellips*e*s.
> 
> <does blood pressure reduction exercises>


and they say pedantry is dead


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> there was only one


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2022)

Now we're going off topic, can we talk about this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Now we're going off topic, can we talk about this?











						Square Sausage Pizza | Simon Howie Recipes
					

Square Sausage Pizza | Square sausage meets pizza... two of our favourite things combined! Try our easy-to-follow recipe...




					thescottishbutcher.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Square Sausage Pizza | Simon Howie Recipes
> 
> 
> Square Sausage Pizza | Square sausage meets pizza... two of our favourite things combined! Try our easy-to-follow recipe...
> ...


Fusion food. Or something.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Scottish cuisine is unfairly denigrated.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Sorry, that was annoying..


You cunt!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> there was only one


One and a third!


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ellips*e*s.
> 
> <does blood pressure reduction exercises>



I am perfectly aware of the plural of 'ellipsis', but I understood 'some ellipsis' in that post in the way one might use the singular when saying that someone had just come here for some amusement or some aggro or the like.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I am perfectly aware of the plural of 'ellipsis', but I understood 'some ellipsis' in that post in the way one might use the singular when saying that someone had just come here for some amusement or some aggro or the like.



Just jacking up a little of that sweet ellipsis…


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Scottish cuisine is unfairly denigrated.


Tunnocks wafers are sadly underrated south of the border


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Tunnocks wafers are sadly underrated south of the border



We just get the “diet” versions down here.

No batter, not even deep fried.. not even _shallow_ fried for that matter.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> You just came on here to tell everyone that your ex mother-in-law  has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.


And you just came on here to.... oh never mind.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 355537


is the correct view of the franchise


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> You just came on here to tell everyone that your ex mother-in-law  has gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching.


That's helped me make up my mind. I'm not watching. Thanks!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> That's helped me make up my mind. I'm not watching. Thanks!





I haven’t the foggiest whether it’s on normal telly or the Disney channel or whatever so doubt I’ll find myself watching it either.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)

Not watching. 

No desire to.

The highlights will leak out anyhow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> That's helped me make up my mind. I'm not watching. Thanks!


You came on here to tell us your mind was made up not to watch by a post telling Mrs Miggins that she had come here to tell everyone that her ex mother-in-law had gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she is not watching, which she already knew because she (Mrs Miggins) had in fact just come on here to tell everyone that her ex mother-in-law had gone on Facebook to tell everyone that she (Mrs Miggin’s ex mother-in-law) is not watching, and must have been aware of doing so.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 13, 2022)

I feel a little sorry for these people.   You can have all the money in the world and your family are still a bunch of self-serving backstabbers, out only to make themselves look good.  You would do these people a favor by ending the monarchy and letting them fade into obscurity.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ve no interest in it, I used to ocassionally have a look at the Fail website but now? Nope. They’re worse than the Express ever was with Diana/Madeleine McCann, they’re utterly fixated and it’s boring as hell.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> One and a third!


One and a full stop


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 14, 2022)

I bet Mrs Miggins's ex-mother-in-law does watch though, she strikes me as the sort of person who'd absorb all the details to use as her social lubricant for the next few weeks or months...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I bet Mrs Miggins's ex-mother-in-law does watch though, she strikes me as the sort of person who'd absorb all the details to use as her social lubricant for the next few weeks or months...


Oh she will definitely be up to date with the whole sage but I suspect she will absorb the details through the Daily Mail rather than watching it. I mean she wouldn't want to upset her predjudices by actually watching the source material and coming to her own conclusions.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> social lubricant


I love this phrase. I'm stealing it.


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2022)

Here we go then, part 2. 👍


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm just here to say I'm not even posting on this thread bar the dozen or so occasions in which I did.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2022)

It's impressive that despite the fact no one is remotely interested in this nonsense, this thread has 87 pages to Wagatha Christie's measly 49.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh she will definitely be up to date with the whole sage but I suspect she will absorb the details through the Daily Mail rather than watching it. I mean she wouldn't want to upset her predjudices by actually watching the source material and coming to her own conclusions.



I made the mistake of looking at the Daily Mail headlines this morning.  They've certainly outdone themselves.  I think every headline on their page is about Harry, Meg, or the royals in some way.


----------



## gosub (Dec 15, 2022)

Was on Netflix yesterday is promoted in the trending section fwiw All quiet on the western front is very well done


----------



## Hollis (Dec 15, 2022)

Watched the first 2 episodes so far ... contrary to what Piers Morgan may wish it's quite watchable...


----------



## Petcha (Dec 15, 2022)

> After settling into her seat, Meghan recalled how the head of the plane crew knelt down next to her and gave her some encouraging words.
> 
> She explained: 'He took his hat off and I just remember looking at him.
> 
> ...



I would like to add my own thanks to Meghan for all she did for us. Truly truly selfless. Brave. And selfless. Thank you, your Highness.


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2022)

There were some absolutely nauseating moments. 😄

When Meghan talks about stepping off the plane in Canada and one of Harry’s security team reassures her how hard she tried. Apparently the only person to do so.  
Then, after the Oprah interview she gets a text from Beyoncé which she reads out. I hope they asked permission to do that as it’s a bit shit otherwise.

I mean it’s all a bit earnest but Meghan comes across quite well I think and I’m a sucker for a love story.

The media come across as absolute cunts again. They raised the double standards of the coverage of Kate and Meghan, the drama over her friends throwing her a baby shower, holding her stomach too much etc
And how dare the woman eat some fucking avocado.

I don’t think it’s going to improve their popularity but I’m not sure that’s the point and they really do lack some self awareness!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2022)

No one comes out of this looking good. Enough already


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> No one comes out of this looking good. Enough already


No, more! Kate and William, set the record straight.

There’s a tampon gate style tape of Camilla wondering what colour the baby will be.

Mike Tindall calling Harry a bellend again.

There’s always Diana’s family too. What does Charlie Spencer think?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2022)

Did they produce pictures of William getting pegged?

If not, fuck off.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2022)

Meghan and Harry slam 'small' cottage they were forced to live in on palace grounds
					

Prince Harry and Meghan Markle have blasted the living conditions they had to endure after getting married in their highly-anticipated final episode of their Netflix documentary.




					www.edinburghlive.co.uk
				




It's 1324 square foot lol


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2022)

Write a dialogue where a member of staff on board their flight to the US tells Harry and Meghan how much he appreciates what they have done for the country


Staff Member: Good morning, Harry and Meghan. I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate everything you have done for our country. Your work to raise awareness about important issues and to support various charitable causes has been truly inspiring.
Harry: Thank you so much. It means a lot to hear that from someone who is out there doing their part to make the world a better place.
Meghan: Yes, we are grateful for the support and encouragement we have received from so many people. We are passionate about using our platform to make a positive difference in the world, and we will continue to do our best to do just that.
Staff Member: I have no doubt that you will continue to make a positive impact. Thank you again for all that you do.
Harry: Thank you. We really appreciate your kind words.
Meghan: It's our pleasure. Thank you for all that you do as well.
Staff Member: It's been an honor to serve on this flight and to have the opportunity to meet you both. Have a safe and enjoyable trip to the United States.
Harry: Thank you, we will. Take care.
Meghan: Bye for now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Meghan and Harry slam 'small' cottage they were forced to live in on palace grounds
> 
> 
> Prince Harry and Meghan Markle have blasted the living conditions they had to endure after getting married in their highly-anticipated final episode of their Netflix documentary.
> ...




Grenfell Tower was in the same borough and had a couple of empty flats, they could have had one of those instead.


----------



## Funky_monks (Dec 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's impressive that despite the fact no one is remotely interested in this nonsense, this thread has 87 pages to Wagatha Christie's measly 49.


And here you have demonstrated why sometimes quantitative analysis is flawed and you need to use qualitative analysis instead. 

Square sausage looks a lot like corned beef....................


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 15, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Write a dialogue where a member of staff on board their flight to the US tells Harry and Meghan how much he appreciates what they have done for the country
> 
> 
> Staff Member: Good morning, Harry and Meghan. I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate everything you have done for our country. Your work to raise awareness about important issues and to support various charitable causes has been truly inspiring.
> ...


I just want to tell you both 'good luck', we're all counting on you


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did they produce pictures of William getting pegged?
> 
> If not, fuck off.


I would like to know if Harry holds his cock in the same unusual way William does when doing a piss, perhaps it’s a royal  thing?


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2022)

Write a scene where Harry is angry at his name being on the Palace statement without his permission


Harry: "I can't believe they put my name on that statement without even consulting me first! It's not right, and I'm not going to stand for it."
Meghan: "I know you're upset, Harry, but try to calm down. What's done is done, and getting angry isn't going to change anything."
Harry: "But that's just it, Meghan. I have a right to have a say in what's said about me and my family. And for the palace to just put my name on a statement without even asking me is disrespectful and downright arrogant."
Meghan: "I understand how you feel, Harry. But it's important to remember that we're not the only ones involved here. The palace has a lot of people to consider and they have to make decisions that are best for the royal family as a whole."
Harry: "I get that, Meghan. But that doesn't mean they can just steamroll over my wishes and opinions. I'm a grown man and I deserve to have a say in what's said about me and my family."
Meghan: "I agree, Harry. And I think it's important for us to have a conversation with the palace and make our voices heard. We need to be clear about what we're comfortable with and what we're not."
Harry: "Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking. I'm not going to let them push me around any longer. It's time for me to take a stand and make sure my voice is heard."


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Meghan and Harry slam 'small' cottage they were forced to live in on palace grounds
> 
> 
> Prince Harry and Meghan Markle have blasted the living conditions they had to endure after getting married in their highly-anticipated final episode of their Netflix documentary.
> ...


They didn’t ‘slam it’. Harry commented that it must have been built for someone short as he kept banging his head and Oprah was surprised when she came for tea. 

It is small for a Royal house, of course it is. I’m sure it’s lovely and all that and that’s all they need but I guess Oprah wouldn’t expect a Prince to be living in a 2 bed cottage with a small kitchen. She lives in a mansion. 

Honestly, half of what’s been commented on actually wasn’t even said which kind of proves their point a bit!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2022)

Yeah I guess it does a bit! I don't even know why I'm commenting


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2022)

Ultimately I don’t give a flying fuck about any of them, but I am disappointed Harry & Meghan didn’t properly go for the jugular of by far the most vicious and abominable of their detractors, namely the tabloid press. They’ve long been portrayed as the devil incarnate already, so what else would have there been to lose if they had outright accused them of being poisonous, racist scumbags?

I was hoping for Harry to show on the screen the well-known collage of contrasting Express and Daily Mail headlines showing the fucking deranged differing treatment afforded to Kate and Meghan doing everyday stuff (pregnant Kate holding her baby bump= caring mother to be, vs Meghan doing the same= bloody vain show-off playing to the gallery), and say ‘I challenge the Mail and the Express to explain to everyone in their editorial lead tomorrow how that kind of reporting doesn’t amount to anything other than a disgraceful and sustained campaign of demonisation against my wife’.

That’s what I would have done anyway.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2022)

get these fuckers on Kyle. Then we can find out how much Harry spends on weed each week etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> Ultimately I don’t give a flying fuck about any of them, but I am disappointed Harry & Meghan didn’t properly go for the jugular of by far the most vicious and abominable of their detractors, namely the tabloid press. They’ve long been portrayed as the devil incarnate already, so what else would have there been to lose if they had outright accused them of being poisonous, racist scumbags?
> 
> I was hoping for Harry to show on the screen the well-known collage of contrasting Express and Daily Mail headlines showing the fucking deranged differing treatment afforded to Kate and Meghan doing everyday stuff (pregnant Kate holding her baby bump= caring mother to be, vs Meghan doing the same= bloody vain show-off playing to the gallery), and say ‘I challenge the Mail and the Express to explain to everyone in their editorial lead tomorrow how that kind of reporting doesn’t amount to anything other than a disgraceful and sustained campaign of demonisation against my wife’.
> 
> That’s what I would have done anyway.


 sadly, there is a symbiotic relationship here, as much as Haz and Megz have been used for headline splashes, they - and I hate to say this - remain a marketable commodity as long as the scum press have an audience to feed. Its kinda anti logic but yeh


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 15, 2022)

JimW said:


> I'm just here to say I'm not even posting on this thread bar the dozen or so occasions in which I did.


I'm just here because I accidentally clicked on it and saving your post for posterity as it sort of backs me up.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I would like to know if Harry holds his cock in the same unusual way William does when doing a piss, perhaps it’s a royal  thing?


Don’t they have a swan each that holds it for them?


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> Ultimately I don’t give a flying fuck about any of them, but I am disappointed Harry & Meghan didn’t properly go for the jugular of by far the most vicious and abominable of their detractors, namely the tabloid press. They’ve long been portrayed as the devil incarnate already, so what else would have there been to lose if they had outright accused them of being poisonous, racist scumbags?
> 
> I was hoping for Harry to show on the screen the well-known collage of contrasting Express and Daily Mail headlines showing the fucking deranged differing treatment afforded to Kate and Meghan doing everyday stuff (pregnant Kate holding her baby bump= caring mother to be, vs Meghan doing the same= bloody vain show-off playing to the gallery), and say ‘I challenge the Mail and the Express to explain to everyone in their editorial lead tomorrow how that kind of reporting doesn’t amount to anything other than a disgraceful and sustained campaign of demonisation against my wife’.
> 
> That’s what I would have done anyway.


They did that. Well, the first bit.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 16, 2022)

Yeah they showed those 2 exact articles side by side didn't they??

I haven't seen the last 3 yet but the first 3 seem to be more critical of the tabloids than anything else, was hoping the next 3 made some more jabs at the Royal Family.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh, I didn’t know that. Curiously enough I didn’t see it mentioned in any of the press reports/ recaps of the documentary


----------



## Looby (Dec 16, 2022)

People really need to watch it if they’re interested enough to read/post about it because it doesn’t bear much resemblance to the reports. 

Also, for the cringe Beyoncé moment.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's impressive that despite the fact no one is remotely interested in this nonsense, this thread has 87 pages to Wagatha Christie's measly 49.


wait till the dramatisation.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 16, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Write a dialogue where a member of staff on board their flight to the US tells Harry and Meghan how much he appreciates what they have done for the country
> 
> 
> Staff Member: Good morning, Harry and Meghan. I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate everything you have done for our country. Your work to raise awareness about important issues and to support various charitable causes has been truly inspiring.
> ...


just checking but did you make that up or was it actually in the netflix show?


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2022)

moochedit said:


> just checking but did you make that up or was it actually in the netflix show?


It was reported on the netflix show but I wrote a chatpgt dialogue lol


----------



## Petcha (Dec 16, 2022)

What's really weird about these two is how they film every moment of their lives. I mean who has cameras set up in their car to capture these 'intimate' moments. And all around the house to watch moments like them receiving text messages from Wills etc...

They've shot their load now though. And there wasn't much there. No actual evidence of anything sadly.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 16, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> Don’t they have a swan each that holds it for them?


That’s a magical post. It deserves some special emoji of its own. A swan with fireworks exploding behind it perhaps.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> What's really weird about these two is how they film every moment of their lives. I mean who has cameras set up in their car to capture these 'intimate' moments. And all around the house to watch moments like them receiving text messages from Wills etc...
> 
> They've shot their load now though. And there wasn't much there. No actual evidence of anything sadly.


It is a bit strange, but to be fair, lots of people do that now. I’ve had to tell my son to stop filming himself walking/skateboarding down the street before. It’s just what people do with social media. It used to be that people would take pictures of their lunch and post that up, and we all thought that was quite strange. It doesn’t seem like a great departure from this newish norm to discover that some people now film themselves reading text messages.

If you’ve ever used a dating website of any kind, you’ll have encountered the almost ubiquitous toilet photograph, where someone is clearly taking a selfie in the bathroom mirror - often with the lavatory itself on show behind them (minus points for those who don’t put the seat down before they press ‘snap’). It used to be that nobody would dream of taking camera equipment with them into the loo, let alone actually using it while they were in there.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 16, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Tunnocks wafers are sadly underrated south of the border


Not by me. Tunnocks helped get me and the Storm Vixen through lockdown. We managed to buy retail boxes of 48.

In fact, lunch today is a Higgidy non-sausage sausage roll and a Tunnocks.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2022)

Not sure it’s weird filming yourself when you’re actually trying to make money doing it.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure it’s weird filming yourself when you’re actually trying to make money doing it.



They seem to have started doing it a long time ago. Before their mega Netflix deal.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> They seem to have started doing it a long time ago. Before their mega Netflix deal.


Keeping the receipts I suppose.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> They seem to have started doing it a long time ago. Before their mega Netflix deal.


What, you mean like they were almost planning this all along? 

#sarcasticface

(I'm agreeing with you btw)


----------



## Petcha (Dec 16, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> What, you mean like they were almost planning this all along?
> 
> #sarcasticface
> 
> (I'm agreeing with you btw)



Ha, yeh i get that. It's pretty shameless on their part. But Charles did threaten to remove their allowance of £5m a year so I guess they had to make ends meet somehow.

It's a total 50/50 on who to back here. Which particular set of parasites. Watching them do this to each other though is kinda fun.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2022)

I need to watch this I think. They are entitled twats being handsomely paid to whine about their privileged existences but you can see the same reaction of the media circling the wagons around the status quo as we are seeing with the unions.
As much as I despise these whinging pricks there is a significance in it happening at this point in time that I want to investigate.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2022)

Harry said William shouted at him and he was terrified when he said he was leaving. 
This gadge flew apaches, probably blew countless taliban to pieces and likely faced enemy fire.
Plus how did he cope in army training if he is scared of people shouting at him? 

I smell a rat


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2022)

I can never remember which is Harry and which is William


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2022)

...the mental image of William screaming at Harry....for pathetic reasons...during a "summit to decide his future".

Harry must have a lot more to tell.
I guess the book will have more shite about the royals and their hangers on and media buddies.



Petcha said:


> What's really weird about these two is how they film every moment of their lives. I mean who has cameras set up in their car to capture these 'intimate' moments. And all around the house to watch moments like them receiving text messages from Wills etc...
> 
> They've shot their load now though. And there wasn't much there. No actual evidence of anything sadly.


I found the bit showing up the half sister for the conniving bitch she really is was good. 
It's pretty clear that the media are manipulating stuff and the royals feed them stuff ... 

Isn't it amazing how Andrew's nonceyness is suddenly of no interest to the media? 
But getting Meghan on the front page with a bit of racist hate tossed in is deemed in the national interest


----------



## Raheem (Dec 16, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Harry said William shouted at him and he was terrified when he said he was leaving.
> This gadge flew apaches, probably blew countless taliban to pieces and likely faced enemy fire.
> Plus how did he cope in army training if he is scared of people shouting at him?
> 
> I smell a rat


Suspect military training for HRHs will be atypical.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I can never remember which is Harry and which is William


Harry is major hewitt's son, William is the whiny president of the fa


----------



## Raheem (Dec 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I can never remember which is Harry and which is William


Harry always stands on the left when they introduce the bush-tucker trials.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I need to watch this I think. They are entitled twats being handsomely paid to whine about their privileged existences but you can see the same reaction of the media circling the wagons around the status quo as we are seeing with the unions.
> As much as I despise these whinging pricks there is a significance in it happening at this point in time that I want to investigate.



Eloquently put, but I can’t see myself giving a flying fuck unless I am _really_ bored out of my skull over Christmas and someone else is watching it.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2022)

Episode 3 goes heavy on Britain's a racist country etc.. which I'm sure it is... but it seems strange this being played out to an American audience.   Also slightly disconnected from the rest of the show, a bit like a school lecture on the British Empire being mixed in with a load of gossipy stuff.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> Eloquently put, but I can’t see myself giving a flying fuck unless I am _really_ bored out of my skull over Christmas and someone else is watching it.


Yeah but then one of my FB friends wrote:



> Pleasantly surprised that the Harry and Megan Netflix documentary series doesn’t shy away from talking candidly about how Britain managed the transition from direct colonial rule and the role of the Royal family in providing ideological legitimacy to the process with the Queen as the head of the Commonwealth.
> Just watched episodes 2 and 3 which really get into the issues of structural racism and imperialism.
> The story isn’t told by Harry and Megan themselves, though Harry does reflect critically and memorably about how his own perspective of the Commonwealth was partial. He does mention the culture war in Britain which developed during the 2010s, but this is unsurprisingly not described as a means of advancing the class war by the rich and powerful in Britain, “divide and rule”.
> The documentary’s focus on the history of the Royal family and the Empire gives some indication as to the material basis of structural racism and how it is manifested in institutional racism.
> ...



And I felt being a cool refusenik was a bit of a cop out.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 16, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Episode 3 goes heavy on Britain's a racist country etc.. which I'm sure it is... but it seems strange this being played out to an American audience.   Also slightly disconnected from the rest of the show, a bit like a school lecture on the British Empire being mixed in with a load of gossipy stuff.



I've lived all over the world, including the US. And the UK is the least racist country I've lived in. I appreciate that's a low bar, but it is. I genuinely have no fucking idea what they're on about claiming the entire country is racist. It's bizarre. Particularly considering her husband enjoys cosplay as Goebbels.

edit, should add, im as mixed race as Her Highness. But that's not immediately obvious, just as in her case.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I can never remember which is Harry and which is William


I know, I'm the same.   With me royals are like that Sherlock Holmes thing about not learning a sonnet as it would nudge a chemical formula out of his brain.  As soon as I remember these 2, I forget which one the brother who isn't Charles and isn't the nonce is - I'm struggling now (though to be fair, he's always 'the other one').  Sheesh, still trying to think of his name, maybe I can get there another way... bullied by his dad... tried to have a job making tea in the theatre... Edward! I got there!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's a total 50/50 on who to back here. Which particular set of parasites.




Nah, just like the football final on Sunday, I want both sides to lose.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I know, I'm the same.   With me royals are like that Sherlock Holmes thing about not learning a sonnet as it would nudge a chemical formula out of his brain.  As soon as I remember these 2, I forget which one the brother who isn't Charles and isn't the nonce is - I'm struggling now (though to be fair, he's always 'the other one').  Sheesh, still trying to think of his name, maybe I can get there another way... bullied by his dad... tried to have a job making tea in the theatre... Edward! I got there!


That's the one - decided he was going to forget the earth went round the sun or something like.  

And nope - no idea which one Edward is still.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That's the one - decided he was going to forget the earth went round the sun or something like.
> 
> And nope - no idea which one Edward is still.


He's the Duke of Cambridge, it's all coming back to me!  In fact if the City of York manage to denoncify their Duke thing, young Eddie might get an upgrade.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> He's the Duke of Cambridge, it's all coming back to me!  In fact if the City of York manage to denoncify their Duke thing, young Eddie might get an upgrade.




Edward’s an Earl, lives next door to the Beefeater in Bagshot.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Edward’s an Earl, lives next door to the Beefeater in Bagshot.


Fuck, 'royals and their several names' is definitely not going to be my Mastermind Specialist Round! Have to revert to Plan B: 'dossing about and eating crisps'.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 17, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Edward’s an Earl, lives next door to the Beefeater in Bagshot.


Does this mean that Edward should bow to Meghan or her she curtsey to him in this rather bizarre pantomime they've concocted?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Does this mean that Edward should bow to Meghan or her she curtsey to him in this rather bizarre pantomime they've concocted?


Until Debrett's get back to them, they have to do it as a game of hokey cokey.  All but one royal has a great laugh about the final round: '_you put your sausage fingers in_...'.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Until Debrett's get back to them, they have to do it as a game of hokey cokey.  All but one royal has a great laugh about the final round: '_you put your sausage fingers in_...'.


_Ya put yer sausage fingers in, contested crown out, legitimise the head of state, but are they just a kraut?*

*_Xenophobic language to make it rhyme really. They're a class not a nation.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> _Ya put yer sausage fingers in, contested crown out, legitimise the head of state, but are they just a kraut?*
> 
> *_Xenophobic language to make it rhyme really. They're a class not a nation.


I'll cautiously allow it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I'll cautiously allow it.


You know it's a friday night / saturday morning when some of us are chatting 'more freely' ignoring any coming storm.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yeah but then one of my FB friends wrote:
> 
> And I felt being a cool refusenik was a bit of a cop out.



I think you’ve more than done your bit by reading all of that.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 17, 2022)

Watched the first two episodes last night. Take aways are 1. Harry has escaped the empty, soulless and vacuous privilege bubble of the Royal Family where everything is directed by the media by joining the empty, soulless and vacuous California celeb privilege bubble where everything is directed by the media. 2. All of the academics who appear to lend credence to the ‘narrative’ should never work again 3. I can’t keep up with the various chinless posh twats who keep popping up to give us a ‘hot take’ or the hollow eyed Americans who keep doing the same and 4. The tedium is life sapping. Nothing happens. Hours pass and nothing still happens. More hours pass etc

I raised the latter point at home but was told to ‘shut the fuck up’ and stop talking over it…


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 17, 2022)

It was interesting to see how much the media rules the lives of the royals.  

I feel a degree of compassion for Harry.  Born into an utterly ridiculous and dysfunctional family, losing his mum at a young age and having every second of his life scrutinised by a judgemental and hypocritical media.  

And the amount of hatred Megan has had directed at her is shocking.  Are they trying to hound her to suicide?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I've lived all over the world, including the US. And the UK is the least racist country I've lived in. I appreciate that's a low bar, but it is. I genuinely have no fucking idea what they're on about claiming the entire country is racist. It's bizarre. Particularly considering her husband enjoys cosplay as Goebbels.
> 
> edit, should add, im as mixed race as Her Highness. But that's not immediately obvious, just as in her case.


The UK is structurally classist in a quite spectacular way, and that makes it structurally racist as a fallout.  For example, a 2002 study found that being seen as coming for Brixton would shut kids out from access to all kinds of valued networks, regardless of whether they were black or white.  However, this classism contained embedded racism, as the negative characteristics assigned to those seen as being from Brixton (regardless of colour) were mixed up with racist stereotypes of young black men.  These negative characteristics also were internalised by the children growing there, and the childrens' limited options for dealing with their internalised self-hate would often lead to behaviours that fed the cycle.



			https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1468796802002002658


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I've lived all over the world, including the US. And the UK is the least racist country I've lived in. I appreciate that's a low bar, but it is. I genuinely have no fucking idea what they're on about claiming the entire country is racist. It's bizarre. Particularly considering her husband enjoys cosplay as Goebbels.
> 
> edit, should add, im as mixed race as Her Highness. But that's not immediately obvious, just as in her case.




The depiction of Meghan plus Harry with a monkey as their baby... was disgusting racism.

The royals wondering about the skin colour of the first child.... "would it be too dark"... more racism.

The depiction of Megan as from a downandout black neighbourhood with a drug problem...

As for the whole country being racist...they didnt say that. They implied that the press / some royal correspondents were feeding racism

They did sue the Mail....And won.

Sadly I think they've made their family even more vulnerable. They may regret making the series yet.

As for the "royal family "...they all need to get jobs and pay taxes like everyone else. Downsize or whatever. It's a ridiculous institution only serving tourism. Too many feeders in it.


ElizabethofYork said:


> And the amount of hatred Megan has had directed at her is shocking.  Are they trying to hound her to suicide?


it definitely waa heading that way until they left the UK.
I think she will feel much safer in the US. 

I do think the likes of  Piers Morgan have a lot to answer for.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It's a ridiculous institution only serving tourism.


It doesn’t even do that. Ireland is a republic, yet it still has a healthy tourist trade! France beheaded its aristocracy and repurposed their palaces. Tourists still visit them. 

Republic crunch the numbers here: Tourism


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It doesn’t even do that. Ireland is a republic, yet it still has a healthy tourist trade! France beheaded its aristocracy and repurposed their palaces. Tourists still visit them.
> 
> Republic crunch the numbers here: Tourism



True...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Does this mean that Edward should bow to Meghan or her she curtsey to him in this rather bizarre pantomime they've concocted?



No one in Britain can be made to bow or curtsy to anyone. It may be regarded as a tad boorish not to do so, but there are no consequences for failing to do so.

In the army, you do have to salute officers, but as my training corporal said 'You are saluting the Queen's commission, not the dildo that is under it'.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 17, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> The depiction of Meghan plus Harry with a monkey as their baby... was disgusting racism.



Wasn't that Danny Baker, who everyone knows is a cunt and shouldn't have been employed by the BBC anyway (of course football is more important than anything else so that's why).



Aladdin said:


> The royals wondering about the skin colour of the first child.... "would it be too dark"... more racism.



This isn't a fact though is it?



Aladdin said:


> Sadly I think they've made their family even more vulnerable. They may regret making the series yet.



Yes, they took no responsibility for any part they played in the family feud - Meghan was a perfect human done great and unjustifiable wrongs. Basically they portrayed themselves as grudge-filled preening narcissists.


----------



## Sue (Dec 17, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> In the army, you do have to salute officers, but as my training corporal said '*You are saluting the Queen's commission*, not the dildo that is under it'.


They really do talk a right load of old nonsense in the army eh? 🤣


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> They really do talk a right load of old nonsense in the army eh? 🤣


I wouldn't remotely expect someone who has not served in the forces to understand, as you clearly don't.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wouldn't remotely expect someone who has not served in the forces to understand, as you clearly don't.



That's a bit ungenerous to the vast majority of life long civvies who have never even heard of this site.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> And the amount of hatred Megan has had directed at her is shocking.  Are they trying to hound her to suicide?



Might sound conspiratorial, but I kind of remember a very sudden switch with regard to media depiction of MM.
It seemed to go:

American actress: ooh, exotic.
Mixed race: well, them Americans and their melting pot.  Some fresh genes anyway in case spares are ever needed..
Divorcee: hey, it's the 21st Century.
A little older than Harry: just a little. Be reyt.
Minor lapses of Royal protocol: Well, gonna take some settling in.
<????????>
SATAN BITCH FROM HELL GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!!!

As if someone had just pulled changed a setting on the media console.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 17, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wouldn't remotely expect someone who has not served in the forces to understand, as you clearly don't.


Not condoning ≠ not understanding.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 17, 2022)

8ball said:


> Might sound conspiratorial, but I kind of remember a very sudden switch with regard to media depiction of MM.
> It seemed to go:
> 
> American actress: ooh, exotic.
> ...


When they got married and the media was being all nicey-nicey about Markle, I remember that there were a number of BAME talking heads saying "She'll get a few weeks, and then they'll go for her like they've never gone for a royal before."

Exactly who was best able to see it coming says a lot about which of the candidate reasons is the true/leading one, IMO.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2022)

Raheem said:


> When they got married and the media was being all nicey-nicey about Markle, I remember that there were a number of BAME talking heads saying "She'll get a few weeks, and then they'll go for her like they've never gone for a royal before."
> 
> Exactly who was best able to see it coming says a lot about which of the candidate reasons is the true/leading one, IMO.



The bit I wonder about is who is it that gives the signal to go from phase 1 to phase 2.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Not by me. Tunnocks helped get me and the Storm Vixen through lockdown. We managed to buy retail boxes of 48.
> 
> In fact, lunch today is a Higgidy non-sausage sausage roll and a Tunnocks.



A key part of my packed lunches at school, and I grew about as far from Scotland as you can get without falling in the sea.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 17, 2022)

8ball said:


> The bit I wonder about is who is it that gives the signal to go from phase 1 to phase 2.


Apparently prince William's press office were pissed off that Harry and Megan were more popular than Will and Mrs Will.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Apparently prince William's press office were pissed off that Harry and Megan were more popular than Will and Mrs Will.



Wow, does each one get a press office?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 17, 2022)

Looks like the king has gone woke


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Looks like the king has gone woke



Yeh...someone probably advised him to post it and then posted it for him...


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> This isn't a fact though is it?



They claimed it happened in their Oprah interview. 



platinumsage said:


> Yes, they took no responsibility for any part they played in the family feud - Meghan was a perfect human done great and unjustifiable wrongs. Basically they portrayed themselves as grudge-filled preening narcissists.



Well...to be fair...what did she actually do that was wrong? 
Married a prince?
Expected to be treated with dignity?
Maybe she forgot to shut up put up and walk on eggshells three steps behind the rest of the family. 

Or maybe ahe waved too much? Or smiled and hugged too many people? Or actually voiced an opinion or thought that has not been passed by some royal official ? 

I think she's done the right thing in prioritising her own mental health and the safety of her family. She got out of there and away from what was clearly toxic shit.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 17, 2022)

Just what I need to watch really, some highly privileged rich cunts whining on about how badly they've been  treated. FFS.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 17, 2022)

If that's what you need, be happy that your wish has been granted.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 17, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Tunnocks wafers are sadly underrated south of the border


Not in our house!

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 17, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I feel a little sorry for these people.   You can have all the money in the world and your family are still a bunch of self-serving backstabbers, out only to make themselves look good.  You would do these people a favor by ending the monarchy and letting them fade into obscurity.


I think if you have all the money in the world your family might well be more likely to be a bunch of self serving backstabbers. 

Of course being poor doesn't preclude you form being just such a self serving backstabber.

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 17, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> If that's what you need, be happy that your wish has been granted.


I expect that at least one of you was being sarcastic.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 17, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Watched the first two episodes last night. Take aways are 1. Harry has escaped the empty, soulless and vacuous privilege bubble of the Royal Family where everything is directed by the media by joining the empty, soulless and vacuous California celeb privilege bubble where everything is directed by the media.



This, massively. They have made their base, and therefore inherited (a very specific) culture from Southern California, which is pretty much Jerusalem of the wokerati/hyper-progressive cultures. It's not an atmosphere that sets you up for any compromise or dialogue (not that they necessarily should IMO) with the gammon dickheads that despise them. As a setup for permanent conflict tho, it's perfect.

I'm the youngest of 2 boys and slightly ginger in the right light (and a bit of a black sheep relative to my bro)...So Harry and I are practically related. And I was a huge suits fan before all this blew up, so I still see people underestimate Meghan not knowing what a great paralegal she was at Pearson Spector Hartman (no easy environment to excel in) before she became 'M'. (Urgh, the H and M thing is a great example of the nice little reminders that they are still a pair of wallys, and not immune from being annoying as fuck)


----------



## teqniq (Dec 18, 2022)

Bit surprised no-one has made mention of this yet. Clarkson keeping it classy. In spite of myself, I used to find him amusing on Top gear but this is the absolute pits. Shame on the Scum for thinking it was ok to publish it too:


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2022)

Had exactly the desired effect I would think.


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2022)

Being discussed on the Clarkson thread, teqniq.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Bit surprised no-one has made mention of this yet. Clarkson keeping it classy. In spite of myself, I used to find him amusing on Top gear but this is the absolute pits. Shame on the Scum for thinking it was ok to publish it too:



It's being discussed in the Clarkson thread.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

Thick old racist cunt excels himself...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2022)

Dear Jezza. Meghan Markle is worse than Rose West. Super. How? What has she done? None of you frothing gammon twats seem to be able to tell us what exactly she has done that is so awful. Similar as to why you can’t explain what is so terrible about ‘woke’, which seems to leave you so appoplectic…


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Bit surprised no-one has made mention of this yet. Clarkson keeping it classy. In spite of myself, I used to find him amusing on Top gear but this is the absolute pits. Shame on the Scum for thinking it was ok to publish it too:




Has Jeremy Vine tweeted about it yet?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 19, 2022)

Tell the Government to take press misogyny seriously
					

Under IPSO, the press can (and are) getting away with almost anything.




					hackinginquiry.org


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> They claimed it happened in their Oprah interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except she hasn't, has she?

I thought they had decided to go to the US and live their lives privately? They certainly haven't done that.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2022)

Clarkson is a dick, I honestly can't imagine why he is parroting the Morgan line. 

Personally Megan has such a minor impression on my world, I can't imagine anyone having an opinion one way or another.


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Clarkson is a dick, I honestly can't imagine why he is parroting the Morgan line.


Could it be that they're both dicks and have similar shit views on women?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Could it be that they're both dicks and have similar shit views on women?


I think they may be both just chasing ratings.

I don't think Clarkson hates women, I don't know about Morgan, but Morgan is just a prize idiot anyhow.

Back when Clarkson did Top Gear there were often women on the show, some of whom proved better drivers than Clarkson and he was nothing but full of admiration. I don't think Clarkson is a woman hater. An idiot perhaps but not that.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I don't think Clarkson hates women


he just wants to throw excrement at their naked bodies, a pure loving act.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 19, 2022)

This is the same guy who said he would like to see striking workers killed in front of their children. What a card.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I don't think Clarkson hates women


You are very wrong.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I think they may be both just chasing ratings.
> 
> I don't think Clarkson hates women, I don't know about Morgan, but Morgan is just a prize idiot anyhow.
> 
> Back when Clarkson did Top Gear there were often women on the show, some of whom proved better drivers than Clarkson and he was nothing but full of admiration. I don't think Clarkson is a woman hater. An idiot perhaps but not that.




He’s an old fashioned #lad who plays up the bigotry for the cameras and the columns. Cosplaying the 70s as it were. 

He’s not as dim as he acts and he does do quite middle class things like vote remain and drink lattes and enjoys his little luxuries 

He doesn’t hate individual women, especially ones who stray into his lane who are good at what they do but he has no time for women who do what he would consider women things that are beneath him and thus does in fact hate women.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2022)

Can you imagine if someone with such a following wrote that about you in a massive circulation national newspaper? Personally I'd be fucking terrified.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 19, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can you imagine if someone with such a following wrote that about you in a massive circulation national newspaper? Personally I'd be fucking terrified.


Numb with shock too, for a while at least. It’s an unbelievable thing to write. We all have people we dislike, but who actually fantasises about such a specific violent/sexualised/scatological ending for them? By comparison, Piers Morgan just seems like a fairly standard sort of pig who has become fixated on someone who rejected him.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2022)

Clarkson is a cunt, obviously, but I don't think he really fantasised about it. He just remembers the scene in Game of Thrones where a naked Cersei had poo thrown at her while everyone chanted _shame_ and thought it would be a funny line.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Except she hasn't, has she?
> 
> I thought they had decided to go to the US and live their lives privately? They certainly haven't done that.



She's away from the toxicity of the royal correspondents and the stifling royal family.

She's been in the public eye most of her working life. She doesnt have to join a silent order ....surely. and she has made a living out of her public work and charity work in the past ...prior to marrying Harry. She is able to decide for herself what she wants to share. There is a difference...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2022)

strung out said:


> Clarkson is a cunt, obviously, but I don't think he really fantasised about it. He just remembers the scene in Game of Thrones where a naked Cersei had poo thrown at her while everyone chanted _shame_ and thought it would be a funny line.


This, and I think he’s making an attempt at dramatic irony by comparing Markle to Cersei Lannister


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2022)

My French uncle has got wind of this story and is claiming that _literally no other country in Europe_ has a newspaper paper that would publish a columnist saying this kind of thing. Can somebody please furnish me with a counter-example, preferably French?  Because I don’t believe for a minute that all EU newspapers are bastions of liberalism.


----------



## maomao (Dec 19, 2022)

kabbes said:


> This, and I think he’s making an attempt at dramatic irony by comparing Markle to Cersei Lannister


How is that dramatic irony?


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 19, 2022)

kabbes said:


> This, and I think he’s making an attempt at dramatic irony by comparing Markle to Cersei Lannister


I don't. I think he's just being nasty. Because he can. 

But if you call his hateful shit out, he's the real victim


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2022)

kabbes said:


> My French uncle has got wind of this story and is claiming that _literally no other country in Europe_ has a newspaper paper that would publish a columnist saying this kind of thing. Can somebody please furnish me with a counter-example, preferably French?  Because I don’t believe for a minute that all EU newspapers are bastions of liberalism.











						French magazine fined for printing topless photos of Kate Middleton sunbathing
					

Kate was pictured relaxing on the holiday in a private chateau in September 2012 as long-lense cameras caught her wearing only a skimpy pair of bikini bottoms




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> But if you call his hateful shit out, he's the real victim


tbf there seems to have been very wide condemnation of his comments.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> French magazine fined for printing topless photos of Kate Middleton sunbathing
> 
> 
> Kate was pictured relaxing on the holiday in a private chateau in September 2012 as long-lense cameras caught her wearing only a skimpy pair of bikini bottoms
> ...


That’s not hate speech, though, it’s paparazzi. Also a shitheel thing to do, but different to Clarkson.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2022)

maomao said:


> How is that dramatic irony?


Because the audience understands that the reference to excrement is about a failed attempt to manipulate the royal family, but this wouldn’t be known to Markle. Or something like that, anyway. Like I said, it’s a failed attempt.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2022)

… never mind. I just found that fucking _Eric Zammour_ of all people, writes for Le Figaro. That settles that particular argument, I’d say.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 19, 2022)

kabbes said:


> My French uncle has got wind of this story and is claiming that _literally no other country in Europe_ has a newspaper paper that would publish a columnist saying this kind of thing. Can somebody please furnish me with a counter-example, preferably French?  Because I don’t believe for a minute that all EU newspapers are bastions of liberalism.


Charlie Hebdo can be pretty close to the bone.


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2022)

Even though they undoubtedly will take no action whatsoever against the cunt, The Sun has actually issued a very rare apology. I suspect on Murdoch’s orders, after the press watchdog had to cancel the private dinner he had scheduled with the Dirty Digger the other night due to the fallout from the article…









						The Sun apologises for Jeremy Clarkson’s column on Meghan
					

Paper says that ‘as a publisher, we realise that with free expression comes responsibility’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## alex_ (Dec 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Even though they undoubtedly will take no action whatsoever against the cunt, The Sun has actually issued a very rare apology. I suspect on Murdoch’s orders, after the press watchdog had to cancel the private dinner he had scheduled with the Dirty Digger the other night due to the fallout from the article…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s not like columnists just put it in the paper, several Sun editors will have approved its publication.


----------



## Ming (Dec 23, 2022)

Clarkson is Roger Mellie. But without the humour.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 24, 2022)

why do people even buy this shit paper? I haven't read the Sun since the late 90s when I used to go to Georges barbers in Brixton.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 25, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Looks like the king has gone woke



Still woke


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Because the audience understands that the reference to excrement is about a failed attempt to manipulate the royal family, but this wouldn’t be known to Markle. Or something like that, anyway. Like I said, it’s a failed attempt.


If you didnt know the Game of Thrones reference it really would bd extraordinarily abusive. 

And even knowing the reference...it still was a hateful nasty comment designed to incite more hate towards Meghan


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 25, 2022)

It’s all so grimly predictable. The moon goes round the earth. The earth goes round the sun. Newspapers print shit and we all debate it to death. I do love twitter etc but Web 2.0 drags the whole process out even longer (not saying it was better when the media just spun it out).


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 25, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> why do people even buy this shit paper? I haven't read the Sun since the late 90s when I used to go to Georges barbers in Brixton.


I won’t even read the Sun website. Not sure it’s much of a sacrifice.


----------



## T & P (Dec 25, 2022)

I’m perfectly fine with people not liking her, but the amount of vitriol and press column inches devoted to her is absolutely fucking deranged. And far more disgustingly so when you consider that a) she actually hasn’t said anything remotely offensive about any of the Royals, and b) Harry whilst still dissed is undoubtedly being given a far less rough of a ride, even though he’s made the majority of damning claims. Almost as if he’s behaved terribly but ultimately he’s been brainwashed by that horrible harlot.

Naked, abominable misogyny and bigotry of the kind I hope in a few years time people will remember back and think ‘what in the name of fuck…’


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m perfectly fine with people not liking her, but the amount of vitriol and press column inches devoted to her is absolutely fucking deranged. And far more disgustingly so when you consider that a) she actually hasn’t said anything remotely offensive about any of the Royals, and b) Harry whilst still dissed is undoubtedly being given a far less rough of a ride, even though he’s made the majority of damning claims. Almost as if he’s behaved terribly but ultimately he’s been brainwashed by that horrible harlot.
> 
> Naked, abominable misogyny and bigotry of the kind I hope in a few years time people will remember back and think ‘what in the name of fuck…’


In a few years time they'll have more pressing concerns on their minds


----------



## Petcha (Jan 2, 2023)

The Duke has given a new 'bombshell' interview, with CNN this time.









						Prince Harry to sit down with Anderson Cooper in ‘revealing and explosive’ interview
					

It will mark the author’s first US television appearance to discuss the book




					www.independent.co.uk
				




The bravery it takes to reveal even more about the torture he and his wife have been through on our dime. They don't actually have anything to say do they? That horse is dead hazza.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2023)

Petcha said:


> The Duke has given a new 'bombshell' interview, with CNN this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interview isn't til 8th January.


On another tack altogether...I do think the old "stiff upper lip" brigade idea is part of the backlash against Harry and Meghan in the UK. I mean...the idea they're meant to shut up and never complain never explain. 

It's not a trait that is strong in the US...and it's just not that healthy to always suck up the shite and say nothing. Definitely not an Irish thing...maybe Harry has some celtic DNA in him. 

I hope he tells it as it is and how the monarchy is. Why shouldn't he blow the lid on them all?? 
It's MORE of this the world needs. Whistleblowers everywhere...monarchies...Vatican....governments...blow the lies out for all to see. 

The only problem the monarchy has that I can see is that they can't really say he's lying. He's up there close as you can get to the top of the monarchy. Aristocrats and Royal members are obviously shitting themselves because their entire existence is based on fakery, lies and sucking up money from their loyal "keep them in their place" subjects. And woe betide anyone rocking that comfy plush boat.

I hope Harry makes it to Saturday.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 2, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Interview isn't til 8th January.



Well, no it's already been done. Trailers out there.

He's also got another 'explosive' one on ITV this week too before his book is released.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Well, no it's already been done. Trailers out there.
> 
> He's also got another 'explosive' one on ITV this week too before his book is released.




Good for him.

Blow that fucking monarchy out of the water!!

Eta...metaphorically ...not  Mountbatten style.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2023)

If you were trying to destroy two brothers' relationship, this kind of tripe would help.

There's Willie dancing with a woman from Belize ... he happens to be laughing. And this qualifies him as "better than Harry"... and then reinforces how Harry is very much surplus to requirements. 

Talk about turning on the hate...

Another reason why the monarchy needs to go. 

Oh and imagine when Louis figures out he's a "nobody".

No wonder they're fucked.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 4, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> French magazine fined for printing topless photos of Kate Middleton sunbathing
> 
> 
> Kate was pictured relaxing on the holiday in a private chateau in September 2012 as long-lense cameras caught her wearing only a skimpy pair of bikini bottoms
> ...


Bild?
Full frontal walrus action.
"Sein penis ist 60cm lang"








						Sein Penis ist 60 cm lang | Walross geilt sich  im Hafen auf
					

Dieses Walross lässt es sich gut gehen – onaniert mitten in der Öffentlichkeit, im Hafen von Scarborough in Großbritannien. Was Millionen im Internet zum Lachen bringt hat aber einen ernsten Hintergrund. Der Klimawandel treibt die Walrosse in die Häfen. Denn ihr Lebensraum schmilzt. Doch warum...




					www.bild.de


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

Not that I care but this seems pretty dysfunctional.









						Prince Harry details physical attack by brother William in new book
					

Exclusive: Harry writes in new autobiography Spare that William ‘knocked me to the floor’ during confrontation in London in 2019




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

The Only Way Is Kensington









						7 most explosive Made in Chelsea arguments in E4 history
					

From Millie slapping Spencer, to Sophie Hermann's classic 'stop spitting on my mink' line mid-argument with Maeva, MIC is full of drama - relive it here.




					www.realitytitbit.com


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

A380 said:


> Not that I care but this seems pretty dysfunctional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too definitely don't care.   

Yep, one fucked up family, quite happy to play out every bit of family shite in public. The very thing that monarchy was never supposed to do pre-diana.  Must admit though, I'm not sure I entirely believe his version of events, though the dog bowl was a nice touch.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

William calls Harry Harold, Harry calls William Willy. That's defo dysfunctional.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2023)

Raheem said:


> William calls Harry Harold, Harry calls William Willy. That's defo dysfunctional.



Were you chemically cooked up in a petri dish?  That is fucking nowhere on the general scale of normal family dysfunctionality.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

I wonder if his employer Netflix is paying him to create stuff for future series of their biggest series...?

This is all brilliant stuff though.



> When William left again, his brother writes, he “turned and called back: ‘You don’t need to tell Meg about this.’
> 
> “‘You mean that you attacked me?’
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Raheem said:


> William calls Harry Harold, Harry calls William Willy. That's defo dysfunctional.


All families are dysfunctional


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

I won't link to it as it upsets people on here. But the Mail has pictures of the broken dogbowl and Harold's necklace if anyone's interested


----------



## not a trot (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> I too definitely don't care.
> 
> Yep, one fucked up family, quite happy to play out every bit of family shite in public. The very thing that monarchy was never supposed to do pre-diana.  Must admit though, I'm not sure I entirely believe his version of events, though the dog bowl was a nice touch.


But did, Willy, offer to buy s new dog bowl ?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2023)

Ha, that's one in the eye for Harold!


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

Apparently the cops might get involved as this is assault. Brilliant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Apparently the cops might get involved as this is assault. Brilliant.


If they can't catch burglars, rapists or cycle thieves i have no confidence they will pursue the Prince of Wales with all the rigour of the law


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Always thought Willie could have anger issues....
His jaw keeps expanding (more than likely from grinding his massive set of teeth together when pissed off)


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Apparently the cops might get involved as this is assault. Brilliant.


Harry who appears to be litigious should try to start a private prosecution of his brother.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

kenny g said:


> Harry who appears to be litigious should try to start a private prosecution of his brother.



It's 'Harold'


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Bet the fam are seriously regretting pulling Harry's security now.
It would have cost them less to pay for it...and keep him in some way "happy".
They're definitely paying for it now in ways they never imagined. 😄

Have to say....Harry is proving to be no push over (no pun intended) and prioitising his own family now is gutsy.

The whole "Wills & Kate are angelic" vibe that's been all over soc media and papers is clearly rubbish.

Performing Priveledged monkeys...is all they are.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2023)

This is a bit more like it. Punch ups, dog bowls, Willys, therapists. They must all be having a really shit time at the moment. Lol.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2023)

sure the army is happy to find out one of their service men was knocked on his arse by a search and rescue pilot


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> If they can't catch burglars, rapists or cycle thieves i have no confidence they will pursue the Prince of Wales with all the rigour of the law


A policeman's lot is not a happy one.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

souljacker said:


> This is a bit more like it. Punch ups, dog bowls, Willys, therapists. They must all be having a really shit time at the moment. Lol.



its Royal Eastenders.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

Wills, sorry, Willy will have to actually make a comment on this one surely otherwise he looks guilty. Harold's been playing a long game here.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 5, 2023)

Idris2002 said:


> A policeman's lot is not a happy one.


An all expenses paid trip to California to "investigate" might help though


----------



## Glitter (Jan 5, 2023)

I fucking love Kathy Burke.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Idris2002 said:


> A policeman's lot is not a happy one.


good


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2023)

Apparently Willy and Kate encouraged him to dress as a nazi too. Oh dear.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

It's quite interesting that Guardian has scooped all the others for this when they have an unofficial policy of not covering all this shit by and large. Wonder who the culprit is.


----------



## Santino (Jan 5, 2023)

Looby said:


> Apparently Willy and Kate encouraged him to dress as a nazi too. Oh dear.


And that was just for the Platty Joobs.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> they have an unofficial policy of not covering all this shit by and large.


they absolutely do not have that policy


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 5, 2023)

Time was when the younger prince would scheme with a scheming Duke, raise an army and march on the palace to overthrow his brother. Pushing and shoving each other until one lands on a dog bowl and calls his therapist just takes all the magic out of Royal intrigues these days.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> It's quite interesting that Guardian has scooped all the others for this when they have an unofficial policy of not covering all this shit by and large. Wonder who the culprit is.


I thought it was the independent that pretended to be above that sort of thing?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> Time was when the younger prince would scheme with a scheming Duke, raise an army and march on the palace to overthrow his brother. Pushing and shoving each other until one lands on a dog bowl and calls his therapist just takes all the magic out of Royal intrigues these days.


Yeah would make a shit GOT episode


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> Time was when the younger prince would scheme with a scheming Duke, raise an army and march on the palace to overthrow his brother. Pushing and shoving each other until one lands on a dog bowl and calls his therapist just takes all the magic out of Royal intrigues these days.


Need to up their game really.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> It's 'Harold'



Odd, as his name's actually Henry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Odd, as his name's actually Henry.


william v harold is a very auld story in england


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> Time was when the younger prince would scheme with a scheming Duke, raise an army and march on the palace to overthrow his brother. Pushing and shoving each other until one lands on a dog bowl and calls his therapist just takes all the magic out of Royal intrigues these days.


harry's full of fail


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> ...maybe Harry has some celtic DNA in him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> william v harold is a very auld story in england


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

Am I the only one feeling most sorry for the poor dog? The forgotten victim.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 358364



if he had Celtic blood in him he would of gotten back on and chinned the baldy plank


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Ax^ said:


> if he had Celtic blood in him he would of gotten back on and chinned the baldy plank


think harry's more rangers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

A380 said:


> Not that I care but this seems pretty dysfunctional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that it? Fucking lightweight sibling fight that.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Petcha said:


> It's 'Harold'


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> Am I the only one feeling most sorry for the poor dog? The forgotten victim.


It occurs to me that by saying most sorry I may have implied I feel in some way sorry for some of the humans involved. I don't


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> william v harold is a very auld story in england



And it's one in the eye for Harold...


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 5, 2023)

So aristo dogs are worth more sympathy than pleb dogs?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

Serge Forward said:


> So aristo dogs are worth more sympathy than pleb dogs?


All dogs are equally worthy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> All dogs are equally worthy.



Even black Labradors called Pula, you sure?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 5, 2023)

“I fell on the dog bowl” sounds like an excuse to explain away dodgy scratches on his back to his missus


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

So the heir went spare?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Even black Labradors called Pula, you sure?


It's not the dogs fault who it has to put up with.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Looby said:


> Apparently Willy and Kate encouraged him to dress as a nazi too. Oh dear.


It's so easily done. Whenever my brother and his missus have suggested I should dress up in some absurd and offensive costume, I've always obediently complied. The worst time was when they told me to dress up as Dennis Nilsen in the back end of a pantomime horse and go prancing up and down outside the local church on Easter Sunday. What else could I do?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2023)

All of fiction has taught me that princes fighting should be better than this. One hanging from a chandelier duelling the oher who is stood on the table (one of those massively long feast tables). Wild swings cutting up ancient wall hangings. Oaths. Damming of eyes.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 358365


Harry's Pottery and the Half Blood Prince.


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Deliver a butt of malmsey, might come in handy.


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> Am I the only one feeling most sorry for the poor dog? The forgotten victim.



Sadness in his eyes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

A new threat rings out across the land “I’ll break the fucking dog bowl with you!”


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Deliver a butt of malmsey, might come in handy.


On a day like this, we are all brothers...



> We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
> For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
> Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm a latercomer to even knowing all this was going on tbh (apart from the snippets of news I've heard before my ears glaze over) but it's getting pretty tragically epic isn't it? Here's hoping it escalates in all sorts of incredible directions.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Rough housing yahoos.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2023)

LDC said:


> I'm a latercomer to even knowing all this was going on tbh (apart from the snippets of news I've heard before my ears glaze over) but it's getting pretty tragically epic isn't it? Here's hoping it escalates in all sorts of incredible directions.
> 
> View attachment 358383


Next time, I'll push you in the dog bowl!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 5, 2023)

In days of yore
'twould have caused a war


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

LDC said:


> I'm a latercomer to even knowing all this was going on tbh (apart from the snippets of news I've heard before my ears glaze over) but it's getting pretty tragically epic isn't it? Here's hoping it escalates in all sorts of incredible directions.
> 
> View attachment 358383











						Nepalese royal massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> Harry's Pottery and the Half Blood Prince.


Oh wow.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

LDC said:


> I'm a latercomer to even knowing all this was going on tbh (apart from the snippets of news I've heard before my ears glaze over) but it's getting pretty tragically epic isn't it? Here's hoping it escalates in all sorts of incredible directions.
> 
> View attachment 358383


HRH Prince Harold: Duke of Cambridge:    "Where's your Bowl?"
HRH The Duke of Sussex:                            "What Bowl?"
HRH Prince Harold: Duke of Cambridge:    "This Fucking Bowl!"


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> All of fiction has taught me that princes fighting should be better than this. One hanging from a chandelier duelling the oher who is stood on the table (one of those massively long feast tables). Wild swings cutting up ancient wall hangings. Oaths. Damming of eyes.


Yes, At no point did either one laugh and say "I'm not left handed either"...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Great Pottery Throwdown challenge: 

_'I want you to make a dog bowl, fit for a half blood prince, out of these broken pieces'._


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

The Two Brothers of Windsor; Act 2, scene 3:

“Have a care, good brother, else I into yon dog bowl will dash you”

“For shame, sirrah, you have tangled my 18carat bedecked with diamonds necklace and pulled it asunder - doth thy animal vice know no bounds?”

“Fie, insolent wretch! And get thee to thy therapist”


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

So, just in the last few days, we've had 'the other one' spitting in the face of someone who didn't retrieve his coat quick enough and now the dog bowl bully boy. And isn't there something a bit dodgy about uncle andrew?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Harry is proving to be no push over (no pun intended) and prioitising his own family now is gutsy.


😆


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

'_As the Pedigree Chum and James Wellbeloved Turkey and Rice mix spread around his prone form...'._


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> So, just in the last few days, we've had 'the other one' spitting in the face of someone who didn't retrieve his coat quick enough and now the dog bowl bully boy. And isn't there something a bit dodgy about uncle andrew?


Who spat in someone’s face? I get all my info from here!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> '_As the Pedigree Chum and James Wellbeloved Turkey and Rice mix spread around his prone form...'._


Royal Canin surely, pedigree chum is for the peasants


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> So, just in the last few days, we've had 'the other one' spitting in the face of someone who didn't retrieve his coat quick enough and now the dog bowl bully boy. And isn't there something a bit dodgy about uncle andrew?


Who is the spitter?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Looby said:


> Who is the spitter?


It wasn’t stated but the hints were Edward.


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2023)

This is all crumbling in quite a satisfying way.


----------



## clicker (Jan 5, 2023)

As sibling fights go, that was pretty pathetic. If you've ever been pushed off a moving bus by one of your sisters, you don't worry about your bloody necklace.


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2023)

clicker said:


> As sibling fights go, that was pretty pathetic. If *you've ever been pushed off a moving bus by one of your sisters, *you don't worry about your bloody necklace.


I feel a song coming on...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Who spat in someone’s face? I get all my info from here!


I think it was on the sweaty nonce thread.  It led to an involved discussion whether royals could stack up all their titles like onion rings and burgers in some sort of man v food eating challenge.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Sue said:


> I feel a song coming on...


In my head I've got either John Denver or The Fall singing that. Could go either way.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> In my head I've got either John Denver or The Fall singing that. Could go either way.



Feeling more like...


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> In my head I've got either John Denver or The Fall singing that. Could go either way.


More like this...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Anyway, Simon Armitage has to get involved at some point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> It wasn’t stated but the hints were Edward.


Ah, I remember his tantrum from It’s A Royal A Knockout when journalists didn’t praise him enough


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, I remember his tantrum from It’s A Royal A Knockout when journalists didn’t praise home enough


There you have the advantage of me.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

Actually, _It's a Royal Knockout_... got to be tomorrow's headline.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2023)

Royal knockout was before my time but this write up:









						It’s a Royal Knockout
					

The perception of the Royal Family is in an odd place right now. While thousands die of austerity, it’s hard to look favourably on anyone who takes their shits on a gold toilet, but on the ot…




					franticplanet.wordpress.com
				



'It was much simpler back in the eighties, when the Windsors were mostly beloved, and more importantly, respected. Their faces were constantly gazing out of commemorative plates, with mums hoarding newspapers of anniversaries or engagements as a valuable commodity; the Beanie Baby retirement plan of the age. But there was still a distance between the monarchy and their humble subjects, which was to be bridged by a televised spectacle that’d make them relatable; that’d show they were capable of mucking about and having fun. _The Grand Knockout Tournament_ — or as it would be known, _It’s a Royal Knockout_ — was the brainchild of Prince Edward, the most prematurely balding of all the Royals, scratched out on the back of an envelope in the grounds of Buckingham Palace with _It’s a Knockout_ host, and future Yewtree grab, Stuart Hall.'


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2023)

A380 said:


> Not that I care but this seems pretty dysfunctional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do find it a bit odd that a month ago he was complaining that his brother had shouted at him, you'd think he'd have mentioned being  assaulted ahead of being shouted at


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> its Royal Eastenders.


"How d'you get on with ginger face, babes?"

"Fack me Kate, you wouldn't believe it - I offered the cunt out and he only fell in the dog bowl"

"Do what?"

"Straight up. Anyway, silly bollocks got up, saying he'd call his fackin therapist... 'Do your worst, cunt' I says to him. 'Fack me bruv, you bin too long in Californ-i-ay, therapist this, getting in touch with your feelings that - get in touch with this!' 
Then I kicked him up the arse and all the way down the whispering gallery"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

gosub said:


> I do find it a bit odd that a month ago he was complaining that his brother had shouted at him, you'd think he'd have mentioned being  assaulted ahead of being shouted at


it's great to see you posting something of your own


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


where'd be the fun in that?


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


Not with a book/Amazon series/podcast to tout, making hay while the sunshines.  it be Harry who? in a couple of years


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


If he was a friend, I’d say “Hal, old boy, the ball’s in their court now. Take a step back and get on with your life. There’s no point in drinking poison and expecting the other person to die from it. Be the bigger man”.

But I’m not, so I hope he keeps digging.


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


Spoilsport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

gosub said:


> Not with a book/Amazon series/podcast to tout, making hay while the sunshines.  it be Harry who? in a couple of years


yeh right


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?


Hope not. 

Apparently they begged Charles not to marry Camilla and thought she was leaking to the press too. 

Keep it coming.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> Harry's Pottery and the Half Blood Prince.


The bloodied half-prince, surely?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?



I don't think he needs to say much right now when the Daily Mail etc. are doing all the promotional work for his memoir.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

I bet netflix are pissed off he didn't say all this on the tv show


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

moochedit said:


> I bet netflix are pissed off he didn't say all this on the tv show


Maybe they've got the film rights though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

This is taking over from Coleen v Rebekah as my top thread.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> If they can't catch burglars, rapists or cycle thieves i have no confidence they will pursue the Prince of Wales with all the rigour of the law


I am surprised at your lack of faith in the police. At the end of the day, his uncle Andrew the Nonce was promptly arrested, sentenced, and jai... oh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> This is taking over from Coleen v Rebekah as my top thread.


Willy called Harold a pigeon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Looby said:


> Hope not.
> 
> Apparently they begged Charles not to marry Camilla and thought she was leaking to the press too.
> 
> Keep it coming.


This is good! Where’s this from?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Willy called Harold a pigeon.


To be fair, I can't see it being too much of a problem if a pigeon shit in Willy's hair.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Wilf said:


> To be fair, I can't see it being too much of a problem if a pigeon shit in Willy's hair.


Pigeon would need good aim.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Looby said:


> Hope not.
> 
> Apparently they begged Charles not to marry Camilla and thought she was leaking to the press too.
> 
> Keep it coming.


Got it.









						Harry 'begged' Charles not to marry Camilla and accuses her of leaking stories
					

The claim from Harry’s book about his stepmother Queen Consort Camilla has leaked five days before the explosive tell-all memoir Spare is due to be published - rocking the Royal Family once again




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 5, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> Royal knockout was before my time but this write up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good and entertaining bit of writing.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> Royal knockout was before my time but this write up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole thing is on youtube and is pretty enjoyably wtf if you have an idle hour or so


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2023)

clicker said:


> As sibling fights go, that was pretty pathetic. If you've ever been pushed off a moving bus by one of your sisters, you don't worry about your bloody necklace.



my young sister had a here Johnny moment and came thru a door with a frying pan one at the old sister

that was amusing to observe




you think in grand old country house they would of at least raid some weapons from a suit of amour


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Neither of my brothers ever dressed me up as a Nazi, my memoir is going to be so dull.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> There you have the advantage of me.


I thought you watched all that celebrity reality stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

scalyboy said:


> "How d'you get on with ginger face, babes?"
> 
> "Fack me Kate, you wouldn't believe it - I offered the cunt out and he only fell in the dog bowl"
> 
> ...



Brilliant!!!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Do you think Harry has given any thought to perhaps just shutting the fuck up already?



I'd say when he reaches the magic millions number he will shut up.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Neither of my brothers ever dressed me up as a Nazi, my memoir is going to be so dull.



I personally don't believe a word of his book written by someone else.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Neither of my brothers ever dressed me up as a Nazi, my memoir is going to be so dull.


So wait is he claiming that it was willy that pushed him into doing that.

The fucker can't even own it and say he was an idiot, got to be someone else's fault.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> I thought you watched all that celebrity reality stuff.


It was 1987. I’d have been in the pub, making my own entertainment.


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2023)

Guardian running a bit about how he consulted a woman 'with powers' to chat to his dead mum now. Fantastic!

"Harry recounts how a Christmas tree ornament in the shape of his grandmother, Queen Elizabeth II, was accidentally smashed by his son, Archie."

_Accidently... by Archie._ More like the spirit of Diana works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Camilla joins Harry and Meghan’s biggest critic Piers Morgan at exclusive Christmas lunch​Piers Morgan was joined by Dame Judi Dench, Jeremy Clarkson and Dame Maggie Smith at a star-studded event in London, where Camilla rubbed shoulders with the UK’s most influential names....

Prince Harry and Meghan Markle’s most outspoken critic was among famous faces who attended an exclusive Christmas lunch with the Queen Consort this week.

Piers Morgan was joined by Dame Judi Dench, Jeremy Clarkson and Dame Maggie Smith at a star-studded event in London, where Camilla rubbed shoulders with the UK’s most influential names.









						Camilla joins Harry and Meghan’s biggest critic Piers Morgan at exclusive lunch
					

Piers Morgan was joined by Dame Judi Dench, Jeremy Clarkson and Dame Maggie Smith at a star-studded event in London, where Camilla rubbed shoulders with the UK’s most influential names




					www.google.com
				




Camilla fitting readily into the role of nasty step mother ... 

I'd say she couldnt keep her mouth shut if she tried...and I can picture Piers Morgan Jeremy Clarkson and herself having open mouthed toothy guffaws at the Sussexes.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> So wait is he claiming that it was willy that pushed him into doing that.
> 
> The fucker can't even own it and say he was an idiot, got to be someone else's fault.


Yes...he is saying he had 2 outfits for some fancy dress thing and he asked "Wills and Kate" which one he should wear and they both said go nazi for the lolz. I doubt he fully twigged the effect it would have...media wise. 
I do think he was quite young then...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Yes...he is saying he had 2 outfits for some fancy dress thing and he asked "Wills and Kate" which one he should wear and they both said go nazi for the lolz. I doubt he fully twigged the effect it would have...media wise.
> I do think he was quite young then...



He was 21. I would imagine that most of us knew at 21 that wearing Nazi uniform to a party wasn't a particularly good thing to do...

Then of course there was the naked pool playing... he was 27 then.

He has the IQ of a flipflop.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> So wait is he claiming that it was willy that pushed him into doing that.
> 
> The fucker can't even own it and say he was an idiot, got to be someone else's fault.


Exactly. It surely wouldn’t have been hard to say, oh yah that time I dressed as a Nazi, it was a long time ago, a silly youthful mistake but I’d never do that now - a sign of how I’ve grown in maturity [Insert Californian therapy-speak here]

Instead, and as you say, the absurd man can’t simply put his hands up and admit to making a mistake, he tries to use the whole sorry episode as a means to have another pop at Willy & Kathy, in a barely-credible way, and in doing so rendering his other claims less believable.
 What a twat.


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2023)

This isn't weird _at all_. 



LDC said:


> "... a Christmas tree ornament in the shape of his grandmother, Queen Elizabeth II,..."


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

You know, I’ve been enjoying this royal meltdown as much as anyone else - and been having a good laugh about it.

But at the back of my mind I keep remembering how this carnival of fools live in the most extravagant luxury on our collective dime, while thousands of real people are living on the streets, hundreds of thousands more in damp, unsafe, cramped accommodation, and maybe millions having to choose between heating or food this winter 🤬😡👿


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Camilla fitting readily into the role of nasty step mother ...


for going to some Fortnums party?


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He was 21. I would imagine that most of us knew at 21 that wearing Nazi uniform to a party wasn't a particularly good thing to do...


I thought he was 14/ 15 when he wore it. Not that it makes it a lot better, but certainly not an adult yet.


----------



## poppy60 (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> for going to some Fortnums party?


Quite agree,Funny how a lot of people seem to forget about the adulteress.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Is it true that until relatively recently, only the reigning monarch got given cash handouts from the taxpayer, while the rest of the royals had to earn a living (or rather, live off the interest on their enormous cash assets while raking in huge piles of cash in the form of rent from tenants living on ‘their’ land - Duchy of Cornwall etc)?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

Sue said:


> This isn't weird _at all_.


I don’t see what’s weird about that tbh. If there were Christmas tree ornaments in the shape of my grandmother, I’d certainly have one on my tree. If anything, I think that’s one of the more relatable revelations.


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2023)

Sue said:


> This isn't weird _at all_.


You mean you *don't *decorate your Xmas tree with images of your grandparents...


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

LDC said:


> Guardian running a bit about how he consulted a woman 'with powers' to chat to his dead mum now. Fantastic!
> 
> "Harry recounts how a Christmas tree ornament in the shape of his grandmother, Queen Elizabeth II, was accidentally smashed by his son, Archie."
> 
> _Accidently... by Archie._ More like the spirit of Diana works in mysterious ways.


‘Mr Madubu, first Spiritual consultant to combine Voodoo with Astrology and Vedic Science. No result - no payment. I can make your dreams come true. Don’t suffer in silence. Exams, marriage, employment, cat problems, illness, love - I CAN help you.
Come see me - no obligation - at my Office above Forest Gate station, entrance next to Subway’


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

Sue said:


> This isn't weird _at all_.


Don't you have Christmas tree ornaments in the shape of your dead grandmother?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He has the IQ of a flipflop.



None of the royals strike me as particularly intelligent.  They're all chinless wonders.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 5, 2023)

scalyboy said:


> ‘Mr Madubu, first Spiritual consultant to combine Voodoo with Astrology and Vedic Science. No result - no payment. I can make your dreams come true. Don’t suffer in silence. Exams, marriage, employment, cat problems, illness, love - I CAN help you.
> Come see me - no obligation - at my Office above Forest Gate station, entrance next to Subway’


Just opposite Pizza Express.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> Don't you have Christmas tree ornaments on the shape of your dead grandmother?


I have one in the shape of Claude Monet


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

I once consulted a gentleman with Powers, a large one too, in a bar in Ballymichael, he suggested Laughing Boy in the 3.15 at Haydock but it never even placed.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> I thought he was 14/ 15 when he wore it. Not that it makes it a lot better, but certainly not an adult yet.


He was 20,  but the link I found was the Sun, so not posting it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

ElizabethofYork said:


> None of the royals strike me as particularly intelligent.  They're all chinless wonders.



I agree. Harry was too dim though even to do the usual 'history of art' type degree.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He has the IQ of a flipflop.


That’ll happen after centuries of cousins breeding.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I agree. Harry was too dim though even to do the usual 'history of art' type degree.


he joined the army instead like all the thick people do.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 5, 2023)

emanymton said:


> Don't you have Christmas tree ornaments in the shape of your dead grandmother?


I’ve got an ornament of a dinosaur, so I suppose that’s similar to a royal on the tree


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> I thought he was 14/ 15 when he wore it. Not that it makes it a lot better, but certainly not an adult yet.



He was born in 1984.

He played the Nazi in 2005.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

Sue said:


> This isn't weird _at all_.



If he wants to post a letter he has to lick the back of his grans (and now his Dads) head.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He was born in 1984.
> 
> He played the Nazi in 2005.


Ah. I was going by the photograph the Scum published of the incident. He looked 14 there, at least to me...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> That’ll happen after centuries of cousins breeding.



I showed Mrs Sas a photo of some of the Habsburgs. Her comment was 'Bloody hell'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

ElizabethofYork said:


> None of the royals strike me as particularly intelligent.  They're all chinless wonders.



They are essentially boys and girls in a bubble of privilege, its not unimaginable that a 21 year old #lad coming from that background and surrounded by the aristocratic and rich bootlickers whose grandparents once fawned over Hitler like the rest of the British aristocracy did before 39 would think it would be hilarious to dress up as a Nazi at a saucy comic party.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I showed Mrs Sas a photo of some of the Habsburgs


I didn’t know they had cameras in your youth.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I showed Mrs Sas a photo of some of the Habsburgs. Her comment was 'Bloody hell'.


dude those are paintings


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn’t know they had cameras in your youth.



Feeky Chucker!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I showed Mrs Sas a photo of some of the Habsburgs. Her comment was 'Bloody hell'.




Joao IV was a looker to


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> dude those are paintings


OK. Photos of paintings.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

Artaxerxes said:


> If he wants to post a letter he has to lick the back of his grans (and now his Dads) head.


Surly he has the Lord High Stamp Licker Purcivent or someone similar to do that?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> I have one in the shape of Claude Monet


Now, _that_ is weird! That’s got less to do with traditional definitions of Christmas than faaaamily.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

he has a long beard?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> I once consulted a gentleman with Powers, a large one too, in a bar in Ballymichael, he suggested Laughing Boy in the 3.15 at Haydock but it never even placed.


A friend of mine once ruined a night out on the riviera I was looking forward to, by booking in with a voodoo priestess in the Marseille docks to sort out her ex husband. He’s still going strong. Our friendship is not.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Latest revelation is Harry Hewitt is now claiming he really isn't Harry Hewitt, and they're all nasty rumours.

I'd been happy to give him the benefit of the doubt until now, but this takes the biscuit...  









						Prince Harry breaks silence over 'sadistic' rumour James Hewitt is his real dad
					

Prince Harry has for the first time publicly addressed the rumours that Major James Hewitt is his real father following a five-year affair with his mum Princess Diana




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I showed Mrs Sas a photo of some of the Habsburgs. Her comment was 'Bloody hell'.






Not that all the inbreeding served them well in the long run.

_Inter-marriage accentuated the so-called 'Habsburg jaw', a physical characteristic common to both Spanish and Austrian Habsburgs; a contemporary reported this was *so pronounced in Charles that he swallowed his food without thoroughly chewing*, which resulted in frequent stomach problems.[6] A study conducted in 2019 on the Habsburg jaw concluded a genetic link was highly likely, specifically as a recessive trait; however, this is based on an analysis of portraits and in the absence of genetic material such claims remain speculative.[7]

Historians Will and Ariel Durant famously described Charles as "*short, lame, epileptic, senile and completely bald before 35,* always on the verge of death but repeatedly baffling Christendom by continuing to live."[8] One suggestion is his health problems derived from a herpetic infection shortly after birth, while his autopsy report indicates hydrocephalus.[10]
After his birth, he was entrusted to the royal governess Mariana Engracia Álvarez de Toledo Portugal y Alfonso-Pimentel.[11]Under her careful supervision, he survived childhood attacks of measles, chickenpox, rubella and smallpox, any one of which was then potentially fatal.[12] 

He also had rickets, which left him unable to walk unaided until he was four and to wear leg braces until the age of five.[13]Charles II of Spain - Wikipedia* Suggestions that Charles was left largely uneducated until his teens appear to be incorrect; Ramos del Manzano, a professor at the University of Salamanca and legal expert, was appointed his tutor when he was six.[15] From the age of 12, he received lessons in music from Juan del Vado and in mathematics by Jose Zaragoza, Professor at the Colegio Imperial de Madrid, whom he later commissioned to carry out a number of engineering projects in Spain.[16]

The extent of his alleged physical and mental disabilities is hard to assess, since very little is known for certain and much of what is suggested is either unproved or incorrect. While prone to illness, he was extremely active physically and contemporaries reported he spent much of his time hunting.[17] One *often cited example of his alleged mental incapacity is the period he spent sleeping with his father's disinterred body; *this was in fact done under instructions from Mariana, whose doctors advised this would help him produce an heir.[18]*_

*A poor soul.*


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm really only going to get interested when the Duke of Sussex lands in Lyme Bay with 200 men at arms, 600 Picardy spears and 200 Welsh longbow men and marches on his Brother's estate.


----------



## cesare (Jan 5, 2023)

This gets more and more like another series of the Windsors every time Harry opens his mouth.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

Artaxerxes said:


> They are essentially boys and girls in a bubble of privilege, its not unimaginable that a 21 year old #lad coming from that background and surrounded by the aristocratic and rich bootlickers whose grandparents once fawned over Hitler like the rest of the British aristocracy did before 39 would think it would be hilarious to dress up as a Nazi at a saucy comic party.


It wasn’t any old ‘saucy comic party’. It was a very specific ‘Natives and Colonials’ themed party. In that context, his uniform probably wasn’t among the worst on show that night.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Yossarian (Jan 5, 2023)

"I Killed 25 People to Avenge 9/11"









						Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan on tour of duty
					

Duke of Sussex thought of Taliban fighters not as people but as chess pieces, he says in his memoir




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He was 21. I would imagine that most of us knew at 21 that wearing Nazi uniform to a party wasn't a particularly good thing to do...
> 
> Then of course there was the naked pool playing... he was 27 then.



Not forgetting, of course, his racist slurs which were aimed towards a Pakistani cadet and a Pakistani officer. All of which he thought were so very amusing that he recorded himself saying it. He was in his 20's then, also. 

He truly is a dumb phoney.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

RainbowTown said:


> Not forgetting, of course, his racist slurs which were aimed towards a Pakistani cadet and a Pakistani officer. All of which he thought were so very amusing that he recorded himself saying it. He was in his 20's then, also.
> 
> He truly is a dumb phoney.



As Piers is so fond of saying "Meghan turned him Woke"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 5, 2023)

Sounds like a shit scuffle they had. No headbutts,  no thumbs in eyes. And both ex military as well. They have let the country down. Hang your head in shame.

Next time you should fight on top of a moving train. We dont see much of that these days. I miss it


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2023)

not-bono-ever said:


> Sounds like a shit scuffle they had. No headbutts,  no thumbs in eyes. And both ex military as well. They have let the country down. Hang your head in shame.
> 
> Next time you should fight on top of a moving train. We dont see much of that these days. I miss it


I think the lack of moving trains is more down to strikes than fueding royals


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

not-bono-ever said:


> Sounds like a shit scuffle they had. No headbutts,  no thumbs in eyes. And both ex military as well. They have let the country down. Hang your head in shame.
> 
> Next time you should fight on top of a moving train. We dont see much of that these days. I miss it


Greater Anglia is sorry to announce that the 1712 to London Liverpool Street is delayed due to the wrong kind of royals on the roof.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2023)

A380 said:


> I'm really only going to get interested when the Duke of Sussex lands in Lyme Bay with 200 men at arms, 600 Picardy spears and 200 Welsh longbow men and marches on his Brother's estate.


A battalion of social influences, an  army of tik tok-ers and a crack team of bots.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 5, 2023)

Artaxerxes said:


> As Piers is so fond of saying "Meghan turned him Woke"


“About bloody time” is the answer to that.

So he doesn’t use racial slurs anymore, or attend ‘Natives and Colonials’ themed parties - what a monster he’s become.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

I killed 25 people in Afghanistan, Harry says in new book Spare — follow latest this just reminds me of the American Sniper guy and his '300 confirmed kills'  not saying it's impossible but it sounds like bollocks tbh, feel like if this is true he would be way more psychologically damaged


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Well, those wedding parties are usually quite well attended.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2023)

Glitter said:


> I fucking love Kathy Burke.



Early contender for tweet of the year, surely?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> for going to some Fortnums party?


Nah...for hob nobbing with Piers Morgan and Clarkson...and leaking shite to the media. .. or so Harey says


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2023)

Hmm, just read up on this thread. 

I'm not going to get that time back am I?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He was 21. I would imagine that most of us knew at 21 that wearing Nazi uniform to a party wasn't a particularly good thing to do...
> 
> Then of course there was the naked pool playing... he was 27 then.
> 
> He has the IQ of a flipflop.



He seems to have matured somewhat.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Well, those wedding parties are usually quite well attended.


He wasn't doing air strikes was he? And this sort of stuff doesn't fit with his image as an anti establishment crusader tbh. Really weird


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Is this real or made up? Wtf?


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

An older lady who liked horses narrows it down to half of Debrett's


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Nah...for hob nobbing with Piers Morgan and Clarkson...


There wasn't any hobnobbing as far as any of us know - she just went to a party with lots of posh and famous people. That's what they do.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> An older lady who liked horses narrows it down to half of Debrett's


and most of his female relatives!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2023)

A380 said:


> Not that I care but this seems pretty dysfunctional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see all that money we spent training the useless little twat to do army things imbued him with aero ability to defend himself against mild jostling.


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

I once got caught in flagrante by the landlord in a shed storing the empty barrels behind a busy pub. He later changed to doing pub catering deliveries, which i know as me and my fellow fornicator were working behind the bar of a different establishment some years later and he came in to deliver and had that look of recognising us but not being entirely sure.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> An older lady who liked horses narrows it down to half of Debrett's




The former Mrs Parker Bowles is where I'd bet my shiny shilling.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

Three grandparents on this tree...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> View attachment 358412
> 
> Is this real or made up? Wtf?


The Duke of Sussex?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm actually tempted to get this book to see what sort of shit is going to be in it


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm actually tempted to get this book to see what sort of shit is going to be in it


Just get the highlights here, it's surely going to be mostly excruciating


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> View attachment 358412
> 
> Is this real or made up? Wtf?


Maybe it was an actual horse


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> View attachment 358412
> 
> Is this real or made up? Wtf?











						'My dear son': Harry tells how he learned of Diana's car accident among other revelations in new book
					

Prince Harry has written about the moment he found out that his mother, Princess Diana, had been in a car accident.  Writing about his mother's death, he said he was woken up by his father who "sat on the edge of the bed and put his hand on my knee".




					uk.news.yahoo.com
				




It’s being reported, put it that way.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> View attachment 358412


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

RainbowTown said:


>


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm actually tempted to get this book to see what sort of shit is going to be in it


from the library; don't fund the fuckers


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

If it was Camilla (assuming it even happened) wouldn't he say who it was? He's said enough other crazy shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

All I can say is Netflix must be furious at not getting all this stuff.  The horsey lady is fabulous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

brogdale said:


> from the library; don't fund the fuckers


Nick it from WH Smiths better still


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> If it was Camilla (assuming it even happened) wouldn't he say who it was? He's said enough other crazy shit


It’s not


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s not


Because…

_*You’re*_ the “horsey lady”???


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

Has he said yet which royal was obessed with how dark skinned his child would be?  (He made that claim before without naming the royal)

Also has he said anything new about andy sweaty nonce?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Nick it from WH Smiths better still


He'll still get the royalty if you nick it. WH Smith will bear the cost.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


It's a bit pub "i was in the SAS" talk


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He'll still get the royalty if you nick it. WH Smith will bear the cost.


Photocopy it at the library and say it was a chapter of another book for fair use.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Because…
> 
> _*You’re*_ the “horsey lady”???


No, no one has seriously suggested he’s lost his virginity to his step mum ffs!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

_Please_ tell me he’s seen Peter Andre’s dong!


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


If he was doing Apache air strikes it's possible isn't it? One missile could do a good few fighters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


Wasn’t he a gunner on a helicopter? 25 doesn’t sound unbelievable if so


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He'll still get the royalty if you nick it. WH Smith will bear the cost.


Do thefts count as sales?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I personally don't believe a word of his book written by someone else.


I've no doubt a "ghost writer" was used but he must have signed it off and if he was too stupid to not read it first, that is his fault!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> If he was doing Apache air strikes it's possible isn't it? One missile could do a good few fighters.


What’s the wording, too?  “I was responsible as part of a team”? Or “I strangled each of them with my bare hands, one by one, and shouted ‘take that for 9/11!’”?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Do thefts count as sales?


Book shops take books on sale or return, but paying the invoice up front. If they can't return it, they can't get their money back. Counts as a sale effectively.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> If he was doing Apache air strikes it's possible isn't it? One missile could do a good few fighters.



Or a whole wedding...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> No, no one has seriously suggested he’s lost his virginity to his step mum ffs!


Bahnhofstrasse suggested it jokingly.


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Be quite good to get a ghostwriter's job for someone like him and just slip in a few unsourced back field arse spankings made up whole cloth, but suppose it would be your last job.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

“Harry described losing his virginity “with an older lady, who loved horses very much… I mounted her quickly, after which she spanked my ass”

Hmm, sounds like a load of pony to me


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2023)

Jodhpurs in the Quantocks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> What’s the wording, too?  “I was responsible as part of a team”? Or “I strangled each of them with my bare hands, one by one, and shouted ‘take that for 9/11!’”?


Well he did do it right after huffing a bunch of cocaine-pipes
The last time I had a few lines, I got well cocky. I didn’t have a gun so had to resort to my bare hands too.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan during second tour of duty 

Says in this article he shot them


He doesn't sound particularly upset either


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan during second tour of duty
> 
> Says in this article he shot them
> 
> ...


He was a soldier!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan during second tour of duty
> 
> Says in this article he shot them
> 
> ...



They were poor people. Basically just a sort of featherless grouse.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a soldier!


Yeah, a lot of soldiers including WW2 vets who killed Nazis in such numbers are  psychologically destroyed by it though, its not the number its the language he uses and the fact he says he doesn't feel bad, it doesn't really tally with the other stuff he says


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a soldier!



who was taken down by an errant dog waters bowl 



think of the poor innocent hound


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

Ax^ said:


> who was taken down by an errant dog waters bowl
> 
> 
> 
> think of the poor innocent hound


He didn’t have a gun to hand.
If only he’d gone for the Nepalese Solution


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

RainbowTown said:


>


Next week in The Windsors, 'Redknapp' admits to having first sown his oats with his old man's missus


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> If it was Camilla (assuming it even happened) wouldn't he say who it was? He's said enough other crazy shit


It could be a teaser - get people all tantalised and worked up into a lather, keen to buy the next instalment of his tawdry memoirs in case he spills the beans


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Apparently Prince Charles used to joke that he was Harry Hewitt's kid?


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2023)

Prince Harry claims King Charles joked 'who knows if I'm even your real father'
					

Prince Harry has claimed that King Charles made a joke in 'poor taste' as he asked his son 'who is your real father?' in a shocking revelation from the Duke of Sussex's new book




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## maomao (Jan 5, 2023)

The gammons are up in arms that he's revealed how many people he's killed and reckon that this is something 'proper' soldiers never tell.


----------



## maomao (Jan 5, 2023)

Humberto said:


> I wonder how many Afghans Prince Harry murdered in that horrific shitshow?


25


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan during second tour of duty
> 
> Says in this article he shot them
> 
> ...



never been involved in the military 

sounds quite how they would get you to want to kill other  people


othering them


----------



## girasol (Jan 5, 2023)

I was quite surprised that he has actually revealed how many people he killed.  I mean, he actually killed people.  I don't know why, but I'm shocked by both the fact and the revelation...  If he managed to count, does that mean he shot them at close range?  Is this an accurate number or a guess?  Either way, yeah, it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Bahnhofstrasse suggested it jokingly.




Either here or auntie Anne.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a soldier!




He was an Apache pilot, those things can be a little dangerous.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


Naah, there are LOADS of books and movies written by ex-soldiers. There used to be an unwritten rule about not telling anyone if you were in the SAS but Andy McNabb broke that rule and now even they are all it it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> There wasn't any hobnobbing as far as any of us know - she just went to a party with lots of posh and famous people. That's what they do.



Do you think she didnt know who was going to be there?


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2023)

.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He was an Apache pilot, those things can be a little dangerous.


Less so when your enemy has no SAMs or AA setup.

Most of his killing would have been from a distance anyway. Targets get tagged by ground soldiers and he just hits fire. 

I'd still expect it to fuck you up though. Especially if you watch it again when you get back to base.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

souljacker said:


> I'd still expect it to fuck you up though.


Not as much as your Dad marrying your first love, though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it



He was a chopper pilot, it wouldn't take much effort to reach that number with a 30mm cannon or a missile or three.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2023)

Did he say which side the deceased were on?


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Jodhpurs in the Quantocks



Great Half Man Half Biscuit song that.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Do you think she didnt know who was going to be there?


I've no idea. I don't expect she'd care. It was a party with hundreds of other posh & famous people there too. 

If she had to avoid ever sharing a room  with anyone who's been rude about her stepson she'd probably not be able to go to parties anymore


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

two sheds said:


> Did he say which side the deceased were on?



He wasn't in the US army


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

Artaxerxes said:


> He wasn't in the US army


Most British soldiers are under that illusion.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> View attachment 358412
> 
> Is this real or made up? Wtf?



I don’t think much of Jillly Cooper’s latest book


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

JimW said:


> Be quite good to get a ghostwriter's job for someone like him and just slip in a few unsourced back field arse spankings made up whole cloth, but suppose it would be your last job.


You'd probably be safe now royal assassin Prince Philip is dead


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2023)

This is a good documentary about French helicopter pilots, the technology they have and the effect it has on them using it. The footage towards the end and the definition in complete darkness is unreal.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd probably be safe now royal assassin Prince Philip is dead


That's what he wants you to think.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

It doesn’t seem to have affected him though? He says they were 'pieces on a chessboard that need to be removed'  

That's why I thought it was very 'I was in the SAS you know!'


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

My mum said 'If I was Prince Charles I'd go and get a DNA test!'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> It doesn’t seem to have affected him though? He says they were 'pieces on a chessboard that need to be removed'
> 
> That's why I thought it was very 'I was in the SAS you know!'


This is why he has a therapist


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> I've no idea. I don't expect she'd care. It was a party with hundreds of other posh & famous people there too.
> 
> If she had to avoid ever sharing a room  with anyone who's been rude about her stepson she'd probably not be able to go to parties anymore


 Wasn't Clarkson the guy who wanted to throw shit at Meghan Markle? And Piers derests her.

The royals know exactly who will be at any actual organised event and I seriously doubt she didnt realise those two pigs would be there. 
Having said that she probably detests Markle as much as those two misogynistic pigs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it


He forgets that he was not in isolation... I speak to people who were there when he was there. He didn't go anywhere where there was a chance he could be captured, ie, not facing the enemy. He was regarded as an utter liability, his presence made others unsafe.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> It doesn’t seem to have affected him though? He says they were 'pieces on a chessboard that need to be removed'
> 
> That's why I thought it was very 'I was in the SAS you know!'


"I'd tell you more but then i'd have to kill you"


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He forgets that he was not in isolation... I speak to people who were there when he was there. He didn't go anywhere where there was a chance he could be captured, ie, not facing the enemy. He was regarded as an utter liability, his presence made others unsafe.


Yeah I thought he wouldn't have been allowed to see active combat due to his status?


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Never I imagined when I created this thread that it’d one day reach one hundred pages. Many happy returns!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He forgets that he was not in isolation... I speak to people who were there when he was there. He didn't go anywhere where there was a chance he could be captured, ie, not facing the enemy. He was regarded as an utter liability, his presence made others unsafe.



Here is what he actually wrote. 

Prince Harry killed 25 people in Afghanistan - and says he was 'not ashamed of it'​Prince Harry writes in his memoir that he killed 25 people while serving in Afghanistan.
The Duke of Sussex spent 10 years in the army, including two frontline tours to Afghanistan.
In Spare, he writes: "Most soldiers don't know exactly how many kills they have to their credit. 
"Under battle conditions, you often fire indiscriminately.
"However, in the age of Apaches and laptops, everything I did in the course of two tours of duty was recorded and time-stamped. 
"I could always tell exactly how many enemy combatants I had killed. And it seemed essential for me not to be afraid of that figure. Among the many things I learned in the Armed Forces, one of the most important was to be accountable for my own actions."
He continues: "So my number: twenty-five. It was not something that filled me with satisfaction, but I was not ashamed either.
"Naturally, I would have preferred not to have that figure on my military resume, or in my head, but I would also have preferred to live in a world without the Taliban, a world without war.
"However, even for a casual practitioner of wishful thinking like myself, there are realities that cannot be changed."


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Wasn't Clarkson the guy who wanted to throw shit at Meghan Markle? And Piers derests her.
> 
> The royals know exactly who will be at any actual organised event and I seriously doubt she didnt realise those two pigs would be there.
> Having said that she probably detests Markle as much as those two misogynistic pigs.


Considering how obsessed the british media has been with Harry 'n' Meg for the past decade, it's very unlikely you'd be able to go to any party of rich and famous people in britain without there being at least a couple of people who've been rude about them for money present. It's a national pastime.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> He forgets that he was not in isolation... I speak to people who were there when he was there.


are these the same guys you know who were fantasising about murdering him the other week?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

killer b said:


> Considering how obsessed the british media has been with Harry 'n' Meg for the past decade, it's very unlikely you'd be able to go to any party of rich and famous people in britain without there being at least a couple of people who've been rude about them for money present. It's a national pastime.



Sad indictment of the people then... considering the death threats to Meghan...

Eta.









						Anger mounts over Camilla lunch attended by Jeremy Clarkson and Piers Morgan
					

The Queen Consort hosted a star-studded lunch a day before the final volume of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex’s Netflix docuseries was released




					www.independent.co.uk
				




It was actually Camillas lunch and Morgan and Clarkson were invited.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

girasol said:


> I was quite surprised that he has actually revealed how many people he killed.  I mean, he actually killed people.  I don't know why, but I'm shocked by both the fact and the revelation...  If he manage to count, does that mean he shot them at close range?  Is this an accurate number or a guess?  Either way, yeah, it makes me feel sick.



No...he flew a helicopter and every action was recorded. That's what he wrote in the book..


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

souljacker said:


> Naah, there are LOADS of books and movies written by ex-soldiers. There used to be an unwritten rule about not telling anyone if you were in the SAS but Andy McNabb broke that rule and now even they are all it it.


Indeed. The Iranian Embassy reunion is in Wembley stadium this year, due to number of attendees.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> My mum said 'If I was Prince Charles I'd go and get a DNA test!'



There was a recent photo with the two of them side by side. Hewitt's nose and Harry's nose are identical.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

classifieds.lady.co.uk | Properties, holidays, services and more...
					






					classifieds.lady.co.uk
				




“Horsey lady seeks prince for back of pub fun. NSA”.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> There was a recent photo with the two of them side by side. Hewitt's nose and Harry's nose are identical.








						The danger in selecting a head of state based on bloodline
					

Roy McKeen says that unless we DNA test everyone in line for the British Crown, how can we be sure they are legally eligible to be our head of state?




					independentaustralia.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> It doesn’t seem to have affected him though? He says they were 'pieces on a chessboard that need to be removed'
> 
> That's why I thought it was very 'I was in the SAS you know!'


i''m sure there are people who think like that - I can even imagine thinking like that myself - esp if you're just firing from afar with a massive gun that just requires you to squeeze a trigger at targets like in a computer game and you can't see their faces properly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

The Harry Hewitt angle is just specious gossipy nonsense btw.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

I am astonished no-one has suggested that Andrew could well be the father. Andrew and Diana were both renowned for their horizontal (or otherwise) activities and it would have been remarkable if someone with Andrew's roving eye had not taken taken advantage as his generation's "spare" of the then "heir"'s newly-wedded but reportedly-unsatisfied bride. 

It was 1984 - barely 20 years after the first beginning of the sprouts  of the heady sixties which led to the  summer of love - and as the clock counted down to 1988, that amazing year of ecstasy fueled abandon - when Prince Harry was birthed from Diana. The progeny of a young stallion and the almost virgin bride. "Andrew, but Andrew", she had cried, to only have the princess of hearts heart broken as the Naval Commander forsook her for, as he explained (and as he had had to (and would have to) explain to so many), his experience in the Falklands had permanently affected his ability to profusiate.

What joy it would give Andrew so many years later to observe his secret child continue in his footsteps with similarly heroic deeds on the battlefields afar...If only others could know...


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> i''m sure there are people who think like that - I can even imagine thinking like that myself - esp if you're just firing from afar with a massive gun that just requires you to squeeze a trigger at targets like in a computer game and you can't see their faces properly.


So either he is a psychopath or he made the whole thing up


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> There was a recent photo with the two of them side by side. Hewitt's nose and Harry's nose are identical.



He's also the spit of Philip..


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> The Harry Hewitt angle is just specious gossipy nonsense btw.


and the rest of it isn't?


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> The Harry Hewitt angle is just specious gossipy nonsense btw.


Unlike all the non-specious gossipy words that flow in this subject area?


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> He's also the spit of Philip..
> View attachment 358444


They all look alike to me to be honest.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> So either he is a psychopath or he made the whole thing up


I reckon probably both. I don't believe he moved off the PS2 for a moment. The "man" is a fantasist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> So either he is a psychopath or he made the whole thing up


no he's just a soldier - unless all soldiers are psychopaths - if you have to kill people for a living, I suppose being a psychopath helps, but also being a repressed member of the ruling classes also helps here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

kenny g said:


> Unlike all the non-specious gossipy words that flow in this subject area?


i'm a bit arsey about this, being a ginger, you Hewitt theorists think we all look the same. He and William look like Prince Charles. cos he's their dad.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 5, 2023)

Prince Harry recounts losing his virginity to older woman
					

The Duke of Sussex, 38, detailed how the steamy exchange took place in a field behind a 'very busy pub' while he was still studying at Eton College in Windsor.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Keep it comin Harold.. all good stuff



> 'She treated me like a young stallion': Prince Harry recounts losing his virginity to an older woman in a FIELD behind a pub at the age of 17 in his bombshell biography​


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

kenny g said:


> They all look alike to me to be honest.


there's a reason for that.....


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

kenny g said:


> I am astonished no-one has suggested that Andrew could well be the father. Andrew and Diana were both renowned for their horizontal (or otherwise) activities and it would have been remarkable if someone with Andrew's roving eye had not taken taken advantage as his generation's "spare" of the then "heir"'s newly-wedded but reportedly-unsatisfied bride.
> 
> It was 1984 - barely 20 years after the first beginning of the sprouts  of the heady sixties which led to the  summer of love - and as the clock counted down to 1988, that amazing year of ecstasy fueled abandon - when Prince Harry was birthed from Diana. The progeny of a young stallion and the almost virgin bride. "Andrew, but Andrew", she had cried, to only have the princess of hearts heart broken as the Naval Commander forsook her for, as he explained (and as he had had to (and would have to) explain to so many), his experience in the Falklands had permanently affected his ability to profusiate.
> 
> What joy it would give Andrew so many years later to observe his secret child continue in his footsteps with similarly heroic deeds on the battlefields afar...If only others could know...


I never paid any attention to Diana’s going-ons when she was alive, but ‘her horizontal activities’ would have been notorious only in the eyes of the misogynist tabloid press. She was in a miserable marriage and cheated on by her husband, so I can’t fault her for seeking affection elsewhere. 

I actually remember the press keeping tabs on the number of men she was thought to have had relations with since things went south with Charles, In particular a cartoon in the Scum when a fifth alleged lover had been revealed, depicting her making a fifth notch mark on her bed’s wooden post. Because a woman having five sexual partners in eleven years clearly makes her a slut.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> I never paid any attention to Diana’s going-ons when she was alive, but ‘her horizontal activities’ would have been notorious only in the eyes of the misogynist tabloid press. She was in a miserable marriage and cheated on by her husband, so I can’t fault her for seeking affection elsewhere.
> 
> I actually remember the press keeping tabs on the number of men she was thought to have had relations with since things went south with Charles, In particular a cartoon in the Scum when a fifth alleged lover had been revealed, depicting her making a fifth notch mark on her bed’s wooden post. Because a woman having five sexual partners in eleven years clearly makes her a slut.


What I remember most from Diana's death is her going from slut to saint between the first and second editions of the Mirror.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2023)

and the sun and the mail and ...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> classifieds.lady.co.uk | Properties, holidays, services and more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of those ads deserve a thread of their own! 

"Middle-aged gentleman offers generous Part-Time loving care and practical help to you or a friend or family member for inexpensive room. Wide range of experience looking after people. Hopefully available from March or April. Please Telephone Richard"

"*WEEKEND COMPANION, DECLUTTERING SERVICE.* Mature woman with excellent references offers weekend companionship, decluttering service, London."


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

There are studies showing that most soldiers in combat actually try to avoid killing people though, that it's only about 10% of soldiers who actually end up firing a shot? Many soldiers, even volunteers, will serve in the armed forces and never kill anyone - of those who do, a lot are completely destroyed afterwards 


Orang Utan said:


> no he's just a soldier - unless all soldiers are psychopaths - if you have to kill people for a living, I suppose being a psychopath helps, but also being a repressed member of the ruling classes also helps here.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

As I said tho, it's not the number, it's the way he talks about it, it reminds me of this guy: 










						“American Sniper” Chris Kyle Distorted His Military Record, Documents Show
					

No American has been more associated with Navy SEAL mystique than Chris Kyle. But the American Sniper author misrepresented how many decorations he had collected, according to internal Navy documents.




					theintercept.com


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 5, 2023)

two sheds said:


> and the sun and the mail and ...


My gran never got those.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> Never I imagined when I created this thread that it’d one day reach one hundred pages. Many happy returns!
> 
> View attachment 358435



Whilst I wasn't reading any of this thread because I am totally not interested I couldn't help but see this.

Inappropriate use of balloons.

Yellow card.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> There are studies showing that most soldiers in combat actually try to avoid killing people though, that it's only about 10% of soldiers who actually end up firing a shot? Many soldiers, even volunteers, will serve in the armed forces and never kill anyone - of those who do, a lot are completely destroyed afterwards


That’s true, but those are more close-quarter and therefore visceral circumstances. There are other studies showing that the further removed the combatant is from the victim, the easier it is to do. Whether that’s high up in a plane dropping anonymous bombs, or even more removed on the equivalent of a games consul.  For Harry it would have been more like the latter.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> There are studies showing that most soldiers in combat actually try to avoid killing people though, that it's only about 10% of soldiers who actually end up firing a shot? Many soldiers, even volunteers, will serve in the armed forces and never kill anyone - of those who do, a lot are completely destroyed afterwards



That research is generally discredited afaik, the numbers are lower than the army would like and most rounds do go astray but unless your conscripted and poorly trained you fire your gun when needed.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> The Harry Hewitt angle is just specious gossipy nonsense btw.


It totally is. Lady Di didn't even meet Hewitt until after Harry was born iirc


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s true, but those are more close-quarter and therefore visceral circumstances. There are other studies showing that the further removed the combatant is from the victim, the easier it is to do. Whether that’s high up in a plane dropping anonymous bombs, or even more removed on the equivalent of a games consul.  For Harry it would have been more like the latter.


I thought he said he shot them tho?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2023)

Anyway why is he even talking about it in those terms though, to make himself look hard or something? That's what makes it seem implausible imo


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I thought he said he shot them tho?


Not with a rifle though.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 5, 2023)

Some of this stuff is beyond belief. Is the alleged Spanish source reliable or is someone having a laugh?


----------



## gosub (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I thought he said he shot them tho?











						M230 chain gun - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> All families are dysfunctional


Or psychotic, as Douglas Coupland observed


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

D'wards said:


> It totally is. Lady Di didn't even meet Hewitt until after Harry was born iirc


He definitely looks like Prince Philip when he had a beard. Although that could just mean that Prince Philip was his real dad.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2023)

From what I've seen those apaches fire 30mm cannon bullets. The gunner looks through a heat sensitivity camera, not with the naked eye. 
I suspect if one of those gets you you are instantly transformed into strawberry jam


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 5, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Anyway why is he even talking about it in those terms though, *to make himself look hard* or something? That's what makes it seem implausible imo


That's my guess. I've really not been following these royal sagas, but this recent stuff has piqued my interest because of the potential damage it might cause the RF. 

He's thick as pigshit, if not thicker, just like his uncle. So yeah, he probably does think it makes him look hard. The army is the only job a royal can do. As others have posted before, they're widely despised in the army because special measures are taken to get them as close to the action as possible without being put in danger, thus putting others in danger instead. But talking up his time in the army is all he has, just as it is all Andrew Nonce has. So being a) thick as pigshit, if not thicker, and b) a royal twat who's used to not being contradicted, he'll come out with any kind of bollocks and expect it to be accepted. 

So let him talk, and talk and talk. It's all gravy.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 5, 2023)

D'wards said:


> From what I've seen those apaches fire 30mm cannon bullets. The gunner looks through a heat sensitivity camera, not with the naked eye.
> I suspect if one of those gets you you are instantly transformed into strawberry jam


Wasn't it the other one that flew Apaches? I think Harry was down on the ground.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2023)

Harold also claims when he called a fellow soldier a Paki on camera he didn't know it was a racist term. 

Fuck off Harold


----------



## D'wards (Jan 5, 2023)

Raheem said:


> Wasn't it the other one that flew Apaches? I think Harry was down on the ground.


Think t'other flew rescue helicopters but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2023)

i'm broadly in 'team fuck the lot of them' but can't help wondering, if harry really wants to reconcile with dad and brother, whether publishing a book about what cunts they are, is really the most constructive thing to do?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm broadly in 'team fuck the lot of them' but can't help wondering, if harry really wants to reconcile with dad and brother, whether publishing a book about what cunts they are, is really the most constructive thing to do?


It's tough love


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 5, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm broadly in 'team fuck the lot of them' but can't help wondering, if harry really wants to reconcile with dad and brother, whether publishing a book about what cunts they are, is really the most constructive thing to do?


It's appalling misjudged. On lots of levels.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 5, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's my guess. I've really not been following these royal sagas, but this recent stuff has piqued my interest because of the potential damage it might cause the RF.
> 
> He's thick as pigshit, if not thicker, just like his uncle. So yeah, he probably does think it makes him look hard. The army is the only job a royal can do. As others have posted before, they're widely despised in the army because special measures are taken to get them as close to the action as possible without being put in danger, thus putting others in danger instead. But talking up his time in the army is all he has, just as it is all Andrew Nonce has. So being a) thick as pigshit, if not thicker, and b) a royal twat who's used to not being contradicted, he'll come out with any kind of bollocks and expect it to be accepted.
> 
> So let him talk, and talk and talk. It's all gravy.


Yeah, you're probably right. Just unbelievable that someone can be that thick. The story about being mounted in the field behind the pub sounded like someone totally taking the piss. OK, so the publishers won't stop him because people will buy the book anyway. You'd think his wife might be a bit more media savvy though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2023)

bluescreen said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. Just unbelievable that someone can be that thick. The story about being mounted in the field behind the pub sounded like someone totally taking the piss. OK, so the publishers won't stop him because people will buy the book anyway. You'd think his wife might be a bit more media savvy though.


The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 5, 2023)

You can never underestimate the royal family. They are a bunch of fuckknuckles, the lot of them. He probably truly believes he's a war hero. Probably thinks he's acting well by understating his amazing bravery, just like what heroes do.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm broadly in 'team fuck the lot of them' but can't help wondering, if harry really wants to reconcile with dad and brother, whether publishing a book about what cunts they are, is really the most constructive thing to do?



He must know that it will destroy any reconciliation and damage them.

Hopefully it'll bring about their downfall.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 5, 2023)

You'll never believe what Harry had at Prince William and Kate Middleton's wedding. 
(Scroll down to seventh headline)








						royal family |  Page Six
					

Get the latest royal family news, articles, videos and photos on Page Six.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2023)

Fuck knows how he was allowed to pilot advanced military hardware with an A level in art.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Not too long now until the first look at tomorrow’s front pages


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2023)

I hope we still get an extra bank holiday this year despite all these revelations


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2023)

Everyone will do except those people who've laughed at Her Majesty and Her Family on social media


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2023)

Artaxerxes said:


> Joao IV was a looker to


Same court sketch artist who did Wayne Rooney in the Wagatha Christie trial?


----------



## xenon (Jan 5, 2023)

Fucking hell I saw some of the quotes on this thread and thought you lot were making them up. i.e. his losing his virginity thing. Then I heard it it on the radio.

 

I mean, just... Why.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

bluescreen said:


> You'll never believe what Harry had at Prince William and Kate Middleton's wedding.
> (Scroll down to seventh headline)
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. I’d have had the quiche, though.


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2023)

Here we go  Interesting to see different newspapers picking up different quotes…









						Friday's national newspaper front pages
					

Sky News takes a look at the stories making headlines in Friday's national newspapers.




					news.sky.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> Here we go  Interesting to see different newspapers picking up different quotes…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




🤣🤣🤣

Love the crime scene recreation!


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 5, 2023)

T & P said:


> Here we go  Interesting to see different newspapers picking up different quotes…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like quite a night.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 5, 2023)

They're all done for, aren't they. I thought things would be going south when Brenda died but not that it would be so quick.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2023)

> Elsewhere in the book, Prince Harry reportedly compares his first meeting with his stepmother and Queen Consort Camilla to getting an “injection”.


From Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan on tour of duty

Further evidence supporting the Camilla virginity rumour urban has uncovered


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> From Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan on tour of duty
> 
> Further evidence supporting the Camilla virginity rumour urban has uncovered


That's not an image i want in my head at this time night


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

the daily mash won't have any work at this rate... these are actual headlines.



> Prince Harry claims he spoke to Diana through a psychic and a leopard in Botswana was 'a signal sent by her'​





> Prince Harry claims he hallucinated that a bin was talking to him during a bad mushroom trip in his new memoir​


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> I once got caught in flagrante by the landlord in a shed storing the empty barrels behind a busy pub. He later changed to doing pub catering deliveries, which i know as me and my fellow fornicator were working behind the bar of a different establishment some years later and he came in to deliver and had that look of recognising us but not being entirely sure.


Disgusting!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 6, 2023)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Fuck knows how he was allowed to pilot advanced military hardware with an A level in art.


Well he managed not to crash it and successfully complete a tour so it’s possible

what does that say about the gatekeepers of the military aviation and the height of the entry level bar


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

bluescreen said:


> They're all done for, aren't they. I thought things would be going south when Brenda died but not that it would be so quick.


No, I don’t think so. That’s quite naive. The mask has slipped (further) and they’ve revealed themselves to be much closer to the Spanish or Monegasque variety than popular myth tried to make out, rather than exceptional British specimens of upright perfection. But ‘done for’ - no. If anything, this will help Charles and the bulk of coverage will be ‘poor old man’.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

So this guy's on the record accusing someone of common assault. As well as openly admitting using class A drugs.

Surely both of those should be investigated by the cops?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> From Prince Harry says he killed 25 people in Afghanistan on tour of duty
> 
> Further evidence supporting the Camilla virginity rumour urban has uncovered


Crowing about the number of Taliban that he killed; does he think he’s still got state security protection?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> So this guy's on the record accusing someone of common assault. As well as openly admitting using class A drugs.
> 
> Surely both of those should be investigated by the cops?


I do recall poor old Kate Moss having to stay away from the UK after a picture was published, and it dragged on for months before she agreed to give herself up to the Met for a police interview and let her local councils child protection team check out her daughters home life.

As far as I recall, it was decided to leave it, because there was no way to prove the substance in the picture was cocaine. Harry has the same defence if necessary - I thought it was coke, but actually I’ve since asked and the person who gave it to me says it was just talcum powder.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

The level of weirdness from the leaked Spanish copy is bonkers. He actually got his driver to speed through the tunnel where his mum died so he could feel how it must have felt


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2023)

10 Yr old: oh, so he took the drugs and then killed the people!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> So this guy's on the record accusing someone of common assault. As well as openly admitting using class A drugs.
> 
> Surely both of those should be investigated by the cops?




Boris


Tanya1982 said:


> I do recall poor old Kate Moss having to stay away from the UK after a picture was published, and it dragged on for months before she agreed to give herself up to the Met for a police interview and let her local councils child protection team check out her daughters home life.
> 
> As far as I recall, it was decided to leave it, because there was no way to prove the substance in the picture was cocaine. Harry has the same defence if necessary - I thought it was coke, but actually I’ve since asked and the person who gave it to me says it was just talcum powder.




Moss was also effectively banned from entering the U.S. for years afterwards. 

Where does Harry live again?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 358461
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Love the crime scene recreation!



They missed out on placing the broken dog bowl in the picture 😄



scalyboy said:


> You know, I’ve been enjoying this royal meltdown as much as anyone else - and been having a good laugh about it.
> 
> But at the back of my mind I keep remembering how this carnival of fools live in the most extravagant luxury on our collective dime, while thousands of real people are living on the streets, hundreds of thousands more in damp, unsafe, cramped accommodation, and maybe millions having to choose between heating or food this winter 🤬😡👿



Lots of people have rose tinted glasses when they look at the royal family. They even expect them to be somehow special.  Not any more....
Maybe this will cop people on to their unbelievable priveledge and that they're paying for these twats to live in extraordinary luxury....

He's given the papers a run for their  money...I hope he makes his mint and then goes off grid and lives in a log cabin in Canada with no press intrusion for the rest of his days. It's about the only thing that will be available to him now. Cant see the US charities or media wanting him as a figurehead or spokesperson for much. His "Royalness" is gone. He's just Joe Soap ex military now...nothing to see here.

Class move really ...it should make everyone think twice about supporting the Royal leaches and their hangers on. Maybe that was his plan after all....take em down in one fell swoop.


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> So this guy's on the record accusing someone of common assault. As well as openly admitting using class A drugs.
> 
> Surely both of those should be investigated by the cops?



No public interest.   although they would have to  investigate the assault if he made a complaint to them. Obviously they don’t investigate when someone says they did a few Lines at a party years ago.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2023)

Why are "they" angry about him saying he killed Taliban fighters? He was in the army. I haven't really been playing attention but that seems odd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

tommers said:


> Why are "they" angry about him saying he killed Taliban fighters? He was in the army. I haven't really been playing attention but that seems odd.


First rule of fight club


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> The level of weirdness from the leaked Spanish copy is bonkers. He actually got his driver to speed through the tunnel where his mum died so he could feel how it must have felt


But he didn't feel the impact of her death


----------



## Smangus (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Crowing about the number of Taliban that he killed; does he think he’s still got state security protection?


I'd keep away from tunnels if i was him


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Boris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moss wasn’t married to a US citizen, and wasn’t there on a presumably diplomatic passport. Is there any evidence (rather than wishful thinking) that he’s about to be deported to live out the rest of his sad last days in Williams wine cellar? Ultimately, he could always just say he wrote a load of bollocks to sell his book.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 6, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You can never underestimate the royal family. They are a bunch of fuckknuckles, the lot of them. He probably truly believes he's a war hero. Probably thinks he's acting well by understating his amazing bravery, just like what heroes do.


To be fair, regarding the killing of Taliban fighters, he was tring to explain his lack of emotion during that time, he wasn't boasting or acting as though he'd done something good.

But yes, they are a bunch of fuckknuckles and hopefully the wider public will see this, and start to question why we're paying for this bunch of twats to reign over us.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

If you could be penalised in the US for admitting past cocaine use in a memoir then Republicans would have used that law to get Obama arrested.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Moss wasn’t married to a US citizen, and wasn’t there on a presumably diplomatic passport. Is there any evidence (rather than wishful thinking) that he’s about to be deported to live out the rest of his sad last days in Williams wine cellar? Ultimately, he could always just say he wrote a load of bollocks to sell his book.




Marrying a US citizen doesn't grant you the right to live in the US, you must earn that and prior to that he has clearly lied on visa applications at some point with regards to his drug use. Fuck knows what sort of passport he travels on, wouldn't have thought it would be diplomatic, but clearly he has slightly more state backing than you or I would.

fwiw Moss never admitted to anything, the US after seeing the grass's pictures demanded she submit to regular piss tests for alcohol as well as drugs, so she told them to stuff it until a couple of years ago when she sobered up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Drug taking appears to be quite a common thing for Hazza and may explain some of his odd behavior...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> If you could be penalised in the US for admitting past cocaine use in a memoir then Republicans would have used that law to get Obama arrested.



Obama never filled out a US visa/ESTA application, cos he was born in the US.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 6, 2023)

T & P said:


> I never paid any attention to Diana’s going-ons when she was alive, but ‘her horizontal activities’ would have been notorious only in the eyes of the misogynist tabloid press. She was in a miserable marriage and cheated on by her husband, so I can’t fault her for seeking affection elsewhere.
> 
> I actually remember the press keeping tabs on the number of men she was thought to have had relations with since things went south with Charles, In particular a cartoon in the Scum when a fifth alleged lover had been revealed, depicting her making a fifth notch mark on her bed’s wooden post. Because a woman having five sexual partners in eleven years clearly makes her a slut.


I mentioned she and Andy were renowned for their horizontal activities. Absolutely no use of "notorious".... Her body, her choice.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2023)

All the money, cosseting  and privilege in the world and the royals are miserable


----------



## kenny g (Jan 6, 2023)

xenon said:


> Fucking hell I saw some of the quotes on this thread and thought you lot were making them up. i.e. his losing his virginity thing. Then I heard it it on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, just... Why.


It's taking oversharing to a new level. In volume 2 I suppose we will be hearing about his biggest ever shits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Marrying a US citizen doesn't grant you the right to live in the US, you must earn that and prior to that he has clearly lied on visa applications at some point with regards to his drug use. Fuck knows what sort of passport he travels on, wouldn't have thought it would be diplomatic, but clearly he has slightly more state backing than you or I would.
> 
> fwiw Moss never admitted to anything, the US after seeing the grass's pictures demanded she submit to regular piss tests for alcohol as well as drugs, so she told them to stuff it until a couple of years ago when she sobered up.


i imagine harry never filled out a visa application, that someone did it on his behalf, and he'd just say i assumed they'd got it all right


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

kenny g said:


> It's taking oversharing to a new level. In volume 2 I suppose we will be hearing about his biggest ever shits.


i don't know why you think that. iirc david niven says how he lost his virginity in 'the moon's a balloon'. crowley does in his autohagiography. laurie lee does in 'cider with rosie'. harry's following a well-worn path with it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

kenny g said:


> It's taking oversharing to a new level. In volume 2 I suppose we will be hearing about his biggest ever shits.



It's almost as if he is getting back at the royals for leaking stuff about him and his wife to rhe press.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn’t he a gunner on a helicopter? 25 doesn’t sound unbelievable if so


Yeah. None of this is new. 









						Britain's Prince Harry says killed Afghan insurgents during tour
					

Britain's Prince Harry says he killed Afghan insurgents during sorties against the Taliban while on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan where he was a gunner in Apache attack helicopters.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Marrying a US citizen doesn't grant you the right to live in the US, you must earn that and prior to that he has clearly lied on visa applications at some point with regards to his drug use. Fuck knows what sort of passport he travels on, wouldn't have thought it would be diplomatic, but clearly he has slightly more state backing than you or I would.
> 
> fwiw Moss never admitted to anything, the US after seeing the grass's pictures demanded she submit to regular piss tests for alcohol as well as drugs, so she told them to stuff it until a couple of years ago when she sobered up.


I know she didn’t admit it. I brought her up as another celebrity who ended up being dragged over the coals about drug use. The post above my Moss reference having introduced the concept of legal jeopardy over drugs.

I do not believe that the Americans will deport him over this. It seems like a waste of time to even speculate about the possibility.


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2023)

And, of course, now he's a target - I bet the Taliban will try to take him down after such a public admission.  What an idiot!


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> I know she didn’t admit it. I brought her up as another celebrity who ended up being dragged over the coals about drug use.
> 
> I do not believe that the Americans will deport him over this. It seems like a waste of time to even speculate about the possibility.



Didn't George Osborne also have to deny the powder in the picture was coke?

Harry's pretty specific here. He said he first used it at a shooting party when he was 17 and used it at various times afterwards but he didn't really like it (lol)

I dont know how the law works. Can they investigate based on that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> It seems like a waste of time to even speculate about the possibility.



Sorry, you clearly have better things to do with your time, person of affairs and all that, for sure...


----------



## bored@work (Jan 6, 2023)

I can't work out why he said it. I'm torn between "i need to show how loyal i am to this country"*  and " i need something to show why I've lost the plot". Either way - I'm not convinced of anything other than his increasing descent into madness.

(*fwiw I'm not sure killing people around the world for geopolitical reasons is a good display of loyalty...)


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Drug taking appears to be quite a common thing for Hazza and may explain some of his odd behavior...
> 
> View attachment 358485


Jan Moir is the cunt who wrote a load of homophobic filth about Steven Gateley’s death. Nice to see she’s still beavering away for the Mail, rather than arse down on a dog bowl in any kitchens belonging to other Boyzone members.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

girasol said:


> And, of course, now he's a target - I bet the Taliban will try to take him down after such a public admission.  What an idiot!


this might be the first and last time i wish the taliban luck


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sorry, you clearly have better things to do with your time, person of affairs and all that, for sure...


What are you talking about? Affairs? 

I’m here, talking about it, so I clearly don’t currently have anything better to do with my time than discuss the book. I jus5 think it’s a waste of time pretending he’s at risk of deportation.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Obama never filled out a US visa/ESTA application, cos he was born in the US.



I can't remember. Does the form ask about drug use?

The only thing I remember about it was if you'd ever committed an act of genocide which I found sadly amusing


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Athos (Jan 6, 2023)

All that moaning about how his family are at risk, and how Charles declined to use taxpayers money to pay for private security for a 'non-working' royal, and he's made them all a much more obvious target for the sake of flogging his shabby book.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

brogdale said:


>



I did that gag in this thread yesterday! (I went with quiche. Quiche is a funnier comedy food).


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I can't remember. Does the form ask about drug use?
> 
> The only thing I remember about it was if you'd ever committed an act of genocide which I found sadly amusing


Pretty sure it did when i went about 10 years ago.

Are you a druggie?
Are you a commie?
Are you a nazi?
Etc..


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I can't remember. Does the form ask about drug use?
> 
> The only thing I remember about it was if you'd ever committed an act of genocide which I found sadly amusing


I don’t remember that part. Genocidal episodes must’ve paled in comparison to these aforementioned ‘affairs’ I was having to admit to


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I can't remember. Does the form ask about drug use?
> 
> The only thing I remember about it was if you'd ever committed an act of genocide which I found sadly amusing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Athos said:


> All that moaning about how his family are at risk, and how Charles declined to use taxpayers money to pay for private security for a 'non-working' royal, and he's made them all a much more obvious target for the sake of flogging his shabby book.


good


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> What are you talking about? Affairs?



There's more to affairs than illicit bonking.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Is there anything about the "#princeofpegging" stuff yet?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2023)

bluescreen said:


> They're all done for, aren't they. I thought things would be going south when Brenda died but not that it would be so quick.


Nah, this country is full of subservient bellends who will circle the wagons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

not-bono-ever said:


> All the money, cosseting  and privilege in the world and the royals are miserable


if it's true a rich man leads a sad life...


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's more to affairs than illicit bonking.
> 
> View attachment 358490


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 6, 2023)

Athos said:


> All that moaning about how his family are at risk, and how Charles declined to use taxpayers money to pay for private security for a 'non-working' royal, and he's made them all a much more obvious target for the sake of flogging his shabby book.


When the enemy is making mistakes don’t stop him

I’m both “roll out the tumbrels” and “Team Harry”


----------



## Lorca (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Drug taking appears to be quite a common thing for Hazza and may explain some of his odd behavior...
> 
> View attachment 358485


Bet he shot the Leopard, the prick!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 6, 2023)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Fuck knows how he was allowed to pilot advanced military hardware with an A level in art.



Assuming no physical impairment and no worse than average eyesight, coordination, spacial awareness, etc. they could qualify anyone eventually. It's just a question of how many instruction hours are needed and Harry would have got as many as were necessary.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 6, 2023)

bored@work said:


> I can't work out why he said it. I'm torn between "i need to show how loyal i am to this country"*  and " i need something to show why I've lost the plot". Either way - I'm not convinced of anything other than his increasing descent into madness.
> 
> (*fwiw I'm not sure killing people around the world for geopolitical reasons is a good display of loyalty...)


Probably just to get it off his chest. Seems like that's the wider aim of the book, his motivation is exercising the person freedom of telling the truth and dealing with the consequences of it. In some cases that action will align him with other people's goals, in others it won't.


----------



## clusterfarce (Jan 6, 2023)

I have found the ghost writer for this book


Spoiler


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2023)

He really needs to fire his therapist.


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

Athos said:


> All that moaning about how his family are at risk, and how Charles declined to use taxpayers money to pay for private security for a 'non-working' royal, and he's made them all a much more obvious target for the sake of flogging his shabby book.


I'm sure the 100 million he got from Netflix and however he got for "writing" this book will buy him and his family a bit of security for the coming years


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

bellaozzydog said:


> When the enemy is making mistakes don’t stop him
> 
> I’m both “roll out the tumbrels” and “Team Harry”


we'll have a tumbrel of fun


----------



## Athos (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> I'm sure the 100 million he got from Netflix and however he got for "writing" this book will buy him and his family a bit of security for the coming years


No private security would be able to protect him and his family from any concerted effort by anyone half-capable (particularly if they were willing to give up their own life).  I think he been very foolish.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

muscovyduck said:


> Probably just to get it off his chest. Seems like that's the wider aim of the book, his motivation is exercising the person freedom of telling the truth and dealing with the consequences of it. In some cases that action will align him with other people's goals, in others it won't.



My view was that if he wanted to write the book to make some money, good luck to him; but bragging about killing 25 Taliban is ludicrously imprudent. He's just put himself on the target list of scores of scrotes who'd probably forgotten about him. It really makes you wonder why nobody proofed the manuscript and told him "this is not a good idea".


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2023)

lol.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> My view was that if he wanted to write the book to make some money, good luck to him; but bragging about killing 25 Taliban is ludicrously imprudent. He's just put himself on the target list of scores of scrotes who'd probably forgotten about him. It really makes you wonder why nobody proofed the manuscript and told him "this is not a good idea".



I think Pickman's model may have got the proof-reading gig on this one...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

bored@work said:


> I can't work out why he said it. I'm torn between "i need to show how loyal i am to this country"*  and " i need something to show why I've lost the plot". Either way - I'm not convinced of anything other than his increasing descent into madness.
> 
> (*fwiw I'm not sure killing people around the world for geopolitical reasons is a good display of loyalty...)


He said it because having a ghostwriter (as I assume he had) is having a prolonged interview over a period of time. So he’ll have got comfortable discussing things with them. And any writer worth their salt when asking about his military service is going to say “did you ever kill anyone?”

The puzzle is why he agreed to keep it in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.



So that’s what the Spanish translators have got down to now! lol.  Next it’ll be “Kate used to leave the lights on when she left the room”.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2023)

I can imagine an appearance on Joe Rogan before the year is out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.



william's resemblance to a potato has increased over time leading to rumours that he's the offspring of one of the walker clan


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> I can imagine an appearance on Joe Rogan before the year is out.


Yep


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.




Getting deep into sibling fight territory here - "You look more like Uncle Andy the paedo than mum, you bald cunt!"


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

That hair loss thing is really in there? I can't tell what's a windup anymore.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2023)

i


ruffneck23 said:


>



Bollocks. So it was Binface… I was hoping he’d been off his transom and conversating with Dusty Bin - was looking forward to the inevitable Daily Star visual re-enactment


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

The taliban don't seem to do overseas missions and are fighting isil who seem to be main flavour of freelance headbanger allegiance. Might not have upped the risk that much.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> Getting deep into sibling fight territory here - "You look more like Uncle Andy the paedo than mum, you bald cunt!"


It’s desperate stuff. Doesn’t he have any advisers? Or did he lose them when he decided to become a private citizen (albeit living large off Charles’s millions)?
Surely he can see how rubbish this makes him look with the UK press agin him.

Oh I get it, he necks 35 mushrooms and consults Dusty Bin or Count Binface before going into publication.


----------



## LDC (Jan 6, 2023)

Some royal commentator on the radio just called him a 'human hand grenade' lol.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> The taliban don't seem to do overseas missions and are fighting isil who seem to be main flavour of freelance headbanger allegiance. Might not have upped the risk that much.


They famously sheltered those that do which kicked off the war there.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)

I doubt it ups the risk from serious groups, who would consider him a high value target anyway, regardless of what he says and does, but it probably puts him back in the frame amongst the solo nutjobs with, err... easy access to firearms.

The real danger of course being that as the workload increases dealing with the wave of the self-motivated would-be assassins for whom he is this weeks favourite target, something will be missed.

He's a troubled young man, and in moving to the US, and becoming immeshed in a sector that only sees success through exposure, he's put himself in (imv) a dangerous position.

If there's anyone telling him 'no', he's not listening.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> He said it because having a ghostwriter (as I assume he had) is having a prolonged interview over a period of time. So he’ll have got comfortable discussing things with them. And any writer worth their salt when asking about his military service is going to say “did you ever kill anyone?”
> 
> The puzzle is why he agreed to keep it in.


"Have another line/whisky harry. Anyway did you ever kill anyone?"


----------



## cesare (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.



They both have her nose.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> My view was that if he wanted to write the book to make some money, good luck to him; but bragging about killing 25 Taliban is ludicrously imprudent. He's just put himself on the target list of scores of scrotes who'd probably forgotten about him. It really makes you wonder why nobody proofed the manuscript and told him "this is not a good idea".



He has spoken about his tours of duty before  . .. someone eta MagnaMcginty posted a link to an interview on the Harry and Meghan thread..

Post in thread 'Harry & Meghan vs. Mail on Sunday/ tabloid press' Harry & Meghan vs. Mail on Sunday/ tabloid press


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> The taliban don't seem to do overseas missions and are fighting isil who seem to be main flavour of freelance headbanger allegiance. Might not have upped the risk that much.



It doesn't need to be "the Taliban" though, does it. Just some bellend down the road who slightly sympathises with them, and has a gun.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> He said it because having a ghostwriter (as I assume he had)


Somehow i can't see harry up at 3am typing up his manuscript in microsoft word


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 6, 2023)

Both have their Dad's hair as well


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> He has spoken about his tours of duty before  . .. someone eta MagnaMcginty posted a link to an interview on the Harry and Meghan thread..
> 
> Post in thread 'Harry & Meghan vs. Mail on Sunday/ tabloid press' Harry & Meghan vs. Mail on Sunday/ tabloid press



I doubt anyone would find the fact that an Apache gunner has killed people in that theatre, surprising. The stupidity is in a highly visible, public figure,  confirming it, particularly in the way he's done.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm loving it that this has been accidentally put on the shelves in Spain by some small time bookshop after the colossal attempt at secrecy. He must have got paid a fuckload of money for his weekend interviews. They must be desperately editing their trailers. 

And it keeps coming...

'I didn't need to see such things live': Prince Harry admits he made a 'mistake' watching Meghan Markle's sex scenes with Suits co-star​


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> It doesn't need to be "the Taliban" though, does it. Just some bellend down the road who slightly sympathises with them, and has a gun.



Yep. 
And he was not thinking of his kids when he wrote about it.



Spymaster said:


> I doubt anyone would find the fact that an Apache gunner has killed people in that theatre, surprising. The stupidity is in a highly visible, public figure,  confirming it, particularly in the way he's done.



Agreed. 
Maybe he is trying to force the royal family to protect him...?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

I thought he wasn’t on helicopters, I thought he was basically at an OP calling in coordinates of suspected taliban positions for bombing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.



You’re a baldy cunt and you don’t look like Mum. I’m hoping for a reconciliation.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> It doesn't need to be "the Taliban" though, does it. Just some bellend down the road who slightly sympathises with them, and has a gun.


Of course, but that's just getting slightly more on the radar, as I said the main international islamist ideology is anti-Taliban too so it would be a free range twat which was always a threat and only a touch more now. Maybe.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> You’re a baldy cunt and you don’t look like Mum. I’m hoping for a reconciliation.



That's the joke though... 
I think when he said " I hope to get my father and brother back" he really meant..."I'll get them back good!!!"


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> I thought he wasn’t on helicopters, I thought he was basically at an OP calling in coordinates of suspected taliban positions for bombing?


That was his first tour of duty.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm getting way too into this shit..

🤣🤣


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> I'm getting way too into this shit..
> 
> 🤣🤣



It's all weirdly intriguing. For a brief moment this morning I actually considered buying the book. Obviously I gave myself a slap and am now back to normal, but as I said to Mrs Spy; I can't guarantee that I won't have a thumb through it when I see it on the shelf in Oxfam.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2023)

I just think they're all awful and hope this hastens the demise of the monarchy


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

From Reuters:

_Harry describes how during a trip to the North Pole he suffered from early stages of what appears to be frostbite, including to his penis. He recounts telling his father about his injuries at a dinner on the eve of William´s wedding.

"My father showed interest and sympathized with me when I mentioned that my ears and cheeks had burned due to the cold. I struggled to contain myself to not talk too much and tell him that my penis had also been affected."_


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Wait til they make a film of the book...
What red headed actor could play Harry? 

Or ... 
perhaps they'll continue with the next royal family musical....Ed Sheerin as Harold.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> From Reuters:
> 
> _Harry describes how during a trip to the North Pole he suffered from early stages of what appears to be frostbite, including to his penis. He recounts telling his father about his injuries at a dinner on the eve of William´s wedding.
> 
> "My father showed interest and sympathized with me when I mentioned that my ears and cheeks had burned due to the cold. *I struggled to contain myself to not talk too much and tell him that my penis had also been affected.*"_


Was this perhaps one of the times he took coke?


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 6, 2023)

The Taliban's now responded:










						Taliban taunts 'loser' Prince Harry after he revealed he killed 25
					

Prince Harry claimed in his memoir that he killed 25 Taliban fighters during his second tour of duty in Afghanistan, writing hat he did not think of those killed 'as people' but rather as 'chess pieces'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

So not really circumcised, it just snapped off when he crossed his legs.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Was this perhaps one of the times he took coke?



I think he's lying to cover up his fling with Princess Elsa.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Was this perhaps one of the times he took coke?


It was when he climbed Everest for charity...I think.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> It was when he climbed Everest for charity...I think.


He'd only popped out to the shops but it was top grade gear.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> I thought he wasn’t on helicopters, I thought he was basically at an OP calling in coordinates of suspected taliban positions for bombing?


I think he did both. Full access to the toy box because privileged.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I just think they're all awful and hope this hastens the demise of the monarchy


Sames as but sadly i suspect a lot of people will just blame "evil Megan" and say "poor william/charles" etc.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> I just think they're all awful and hope this hastens the demise of the monarchy



I agree. But, at least we’ve got a bit of comedic moneys worth over the past few days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> It's all weirdly intriguing. For a brief moment this morning I actually considered buying the book. Obviously I gave myself a slap and am now back to normal, but as I said to Mrs Spy; I can't guarantee that I won't have a thumb through it when I see it on the shelf in Oxfam.


It is weirdly intriguing. I can’t get enough for some reason.  I started with “shut the fuck up and get a real job”, now I’m posting memes on my WhatsApp chat! 

Won’t be shelling out for his book, though! We’ll have read it all by tomorrow morning!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

This is going to sound daft but the more I read of the excerpts printed online..the more I like the guy...  He is the antithesis of stuffiness and royal shite.

And if his life, warts and all, as described in his own words.. is offensive to his own family then they're not fucking worth it for him. He is dead right to fuck them off...
Shower of fake cunts.


Eta Obvs I do not like the fact he killed people.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> This is going to sound daft but the more I read of the excerpts printed online..the more I like the guy...  He is the antithesis of stuffiness and royal shite.



You are right. It does sound daft.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> We’ll have read it all by tomorrow morning!



This is true!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You are right. It does sound daft.


Fair enough.

Cant help but think his life was managed from birth to recently. 
Told what to do...where to go. How to act.  Pushed into army. 
Etc.  

I've no time whatsoever for the monarchy. Fuck em. 
But Harry is at least giving an honest account and showing the shit show up for what it really is.


----------



## cesare (Jan 6, 2023)

He's the antithesis of thwarted privilege.

I can't bear his whining.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Sames as but sadly i suspect a lot of people will just blame "evil Megan" and say "poor william/charles" etc.


My Meghan hating acquaintance is definitely of that view, she hopes H&M both get killed


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Cant help but think his life was managed from birth to recently.
> Told what to do...where to go. How to act.  Pushed into army.
> ...



Well he's also showing that's an utterly deluded entitled thick as shit fuckwit but hey if this hurts the other utterly deluded fuckwits currently sitting in their palaces then so be it.

They had one of his former army mates on good morning britain earlier, a very candid down to earth guy, who said he actually really liked Harry when working with him but the taliban death number thing was too far. 'shut up harry'.

'25. that's my number'.... I mean..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> It's all weirdly intriguing.



Innit just. 

My view is a plague on all their houses/palaces, yet found myself reading THIS earlier and kind of understanding why he's so pissed off...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> It is weirdly intriguing. I can’t get enough for some reason.  I started with “shut the fuck up and get a real job”, now I’m posting memes on my WhatsApp


From noncery through Jubilee, two deaths and now all this we’ve had a fucking year of this constant background whirring of them in the news. I tired of it ages ago.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Well he's also showing that's an utterly deluded entitled thick as shit fuckwit but hey if this hurts the other utterly deluded fuckwits currently sitting in their palaces then so be it.
> 
> They had one of his former army mates on good morning britain earlier, a very candid down to earth guy, who said he actually really liked Harry when working with him but the taliban death number thing was too far. 'shut up harry'.
> 
> '25. that's my number'.... I mean..



Yes...the number comment was appallingly crass... I wonder if that's the way his army mates talked about killing the Taliban? 
Worse was an absence of remorse.. unless there is more in the book about that.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

I’m sure of the short, medium, or long term wisdom of saying you talk to bins, or reminiscing about your intimate frostbite, or bitching about your brothers hair loss.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 6, 2023)

Meanwhile in Heaven, it seems things are now kicking off between Liz and Diana.  Jesus Christ it's all just getting _ridiculous_ now..............


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2023)

It’s a bit shit when your father makes cracks about you not being his son tho. Fuck them all but given the background with his mum, it’s a despicable thing to do


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Never in the pub field of human congress...


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Magnus McGinty said:


> From noncery through Jubilee, two deaths and now all this we’ve had a fucking year of this constant background whirring of them in the news. I tired of it ages ago.



On the contrary, I've always been supremely ambivalent about the goings on in the royal family and consider recent events the _only_ time that they've provided any entertainment.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 6, 2023)

Spymaster said:


> It's all weirdly intriguing. For a brief moment this morning I actually considered buying the book. Obviously I gave myself a slap and am now back to normal, but as I said to Mrs Spy; I can't guarantee that I won't have a thumb through it when I see it on the shelf in Oxfam.


I'm getting stupidly into it too.  I don't watch any soaps or read any celeb news, so this is my guilty pleasure.

And it's damaging the royals, which is an extra bonus.


----------



## Sue (Jan 6, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> My Meghan hating acquaintance is definitely of that view, she hopes H&M both get killed


Is she one of Sasaferrato's army pals..?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> It is weirdly intriguing. I can’t get enough for some reason.  I started with “shut the fuck up and get a real job”, now I’m posting memes on my WhatsApp chat!
> 
> Won’t be shelling out for his book, though! We’ll have read it all by tomorrow morning!


three months time it'll be remaindered at 99p in stores across the land


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

Sue said:


> Is she one of Sasaferrato's army pals..?


Just a bit too blindly influenced by the Daily Mail I think.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

So, I think he was the gun pilot on Apache. Anyone know more about how that system works? I thought the gun pilot was normally a fully qualified Apache Longbow  pilot (and often the  more experienced of the two people flying it) .

Given his school history I find it hard to believe   that Wills was capable of passing the full Apache course anyone got any more info on the system or the specifics?

Harry actually flew the Cambs Air ambulance for a few years, which I think is single pilot operation, so he must have been a 'proper' pilot...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> William actually flew the Cambs Air ambulance for a few years, which I think is single pilot operation, so he must have been a 'proper' pilot...


i wonder what his number is


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Cant help but think his life was managed from birth to recently.
> Told what to do...where to go. How to act.  Pushed into army.
> ...


I'm not sure how you can be sure it's genuinely honest. At the very least it comes across as one sided and self centred, and as demonstrating zero judgement if he is genuinely seeking any kind of reconciliation.

No one would be happier than me if all this did serious damage to the institution of the monarchy, but from where I'm looking at it, he's actually doing far more damage to himself.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> three months time it'll be remaindered at 99p in stores across the land



Or freebie on amazon kindle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Or freebie on amazon kindle.


don't think you can do that with hardbacks


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Innit just.
> 
> My view is a plague on all their houses/palaces, yet found myself reading THIS earlier and kind of understanding why he's so pissed off...



Yep.

"So Willie Et al...you want to share shit about me and my wife to the media? I'll beat you to it and write everything in my exclusive book and pocket the money instead of lining the pockets of the tabloid press".


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> don't think you can do that with hardbacks


Kindle... 
Downloads. 
It'll end up there..


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Or freebie on amazon kindle.



It aleady has a member price of £7.99 (reduced from £30) or 1 credit, for pre-order on Audible.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> I'm not sure how you can be sure it's genuinely honest. At the very least it comes across as one sided and self centred, and as demonstrating zero judgement if he is genuinely seeking any kind of reconciliation.
> 
> No one would be happier than me if all this did serious damage to the institution of the monarchy, but from where I'm looking at it, he's actually doing far more damage to himself.



Well...the British tabloid press was pretty one sided too...about Meghan. 
Maybe he feels he needs to set his own history straight..instead of having others write it for him?

I do agree that he has set himself up as a target though. That's where the ghost writer or an advisor should  have stepped in.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder what his number is


999 I think...


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> So, I think he was the gun pilot on Apache. Anyone know more about how that system works? I thought the gun pilot was normally a fully qualified Apache Longbow  pilot (and often the  more experienced of the two people flying it) .
> 
> Given his school history I find it hard to believe   that Wills was capable of passing the full Apache course anyone got any more info on the system or the specifics?
> 
> Harry actually flew the Cambs Air ambulance for a few years, which I think is single pilot operation, so he must have been a 'proper' pilot...


ETA I care so little I actually got their names mixed up...


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> Getting deep into sibling fight territory here - "You look more like Uncle Andy the paedo than mum, you bald cunt!"


Reconciliation's going well then


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2023)

Surely plans for a musical must already be under way at Channel 4?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

Magnus McGinty said:


> From noncery through Jubilee, two deaths and now all this we’ve had a fucking year of this constant background whirring of them in the news. I tired of it ages ago.


Oh, I’ve had enough of the Royals.  What I’m enjoying is the Wagetha Christie-beating pantomime from Harry. Each new revolution is funnier and funnier. We’ve had talking bins, ffs!


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Yes...the number comment was appallingly crass... I wonder if that's the way his army mates talked about killing the Taliban?
> Worse was an absence of remorse.. unless there is more in the book about that.


It was worse than crass, what sort of bounder brings a machine gun to a chess match?


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> So, I think he was the gun pilot on Apache. Anyone know more about how that system works? I thought the gun pilot was normally a fully qualified Apache Longbow  pilot (and often the  more experienced of the two people flying it) .
> 
> Given his school history I find it hard to believe   that Wills was capable of passing the full Apache course anyone got any more info on the system or the specifics?
> 
> Harry actually flew the Cambs Air ambulance for a few years, which I think is single pilot operation, so he must have been a 'proper' pilot...


I believe that both crew positions have a basic set of controls to both  fly the aircraft and operate the weapons but the rear one has more whizzy bits for flying and the front seat has the extra gubbins for shooting and blowing stuff  up.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 6, 2023)

I've enough problems in my life without making room for the reedy-voiced attention seeking of a bloodthirsty, pampered, privileged nonentity

"Brand Harry" can go and drown in its own shite along with the rest of the Royals


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> lol.




^ harsh. I've been told I passingly resemble PW. Think it's just the hair or lack of...


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

steeplejack said:


> I've enough problems in my life without making room for the reedy-voiced attention seeking of a bloodthirsty, pampered, privileged nonentity
> 
> "Brand Harry" can go and drown in its own shite along with the rest of the Royals


I've not guffawed out loud in a long time...depression and anxiety ridden...
But I have laughed heartily at the revelations popping up from his book and especially the witticisms of urbanites on this thread and the Harry and Meghan thread. 
Some of the posts have been nothing short of hilarious.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> I've not guffawed out loud in a long time...depression and anxiety ridden...
> But I have laughed heartily at the revelations popping up from his book and especially the witticisms of urbanites on this thread and the Harry and Meghan thread.
> Some of the posts have been nothing short of hilarious.



Fair play to you, I hope you're feeling better and more positive very soon.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> The taliban don't seem to do overseas missions and are fighting isil who seem to be main flavour of freelance headbanger allegiance. Might not have upped the risk that much.


True, but if ever they wanted to mount a 'spectacular'; hiring some nut-job in gunland might not be beyond their capabilities?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 6, 2023)

bored@work said:


> I can't work out why he said it. I'm torn between "i need to show how loyal i am to this country"*  and " i need something to show why I've lost the plot". Either way - I'm not convinced of anything other than his increasing descent into madness.
> 
> (*fwiw I'm not sure killing people around the world for geopolitical reasons is a good display of loyalty...)


Well it's a clear talking point and he wants to sell copies of his book - probably more to fuck over the rump Royal Family than the money but there you go...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> So, I think he was the gun pilot on Apache. Anyone know more about how that system works? I thought the gun pilot was normally a fully qualified Apache Longbow  pilot (and often the  more experienced of the two people flying it) .
> 
> Given his school history I find it hard to believe   that Wills was capable of passing the full Apache course anyone got any more info on the system or the specifics?
> 
> Harry actually flew the Cambs Air ambulance for a few years, which I think is single pilot operation, so he must have been a 'proper' pilot...


I think you have got that the wrong way round, William was an air ambulance pilot for some years.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Cant help but think his life was managed from birth to recently.
> Told what to do...where to go. How to act.  Pushed into army.
> ...



If you believe his 'truth', well, gullible springs to mind.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 6, 2023)

There's only one way of fixing this and it's to get the lot of them on a Jeremy Kyle special.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 6, 2023)

Exclusive picture from the new book, taken on the beach soon after Harry moved to the US and got the Netflix deal in the bag...


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Wolveryeti said:


> There's only one way of fixing this and it's to get the lot of them on a Jeremy Kyle special.


Or jerry springer


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Or jerry springer


I reckon Kyle and Springer can tag team it given the transatlantic nature of the dispute


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Innit just.
> 
> My view is a plague on all their houses/palaces, yet found myself reading THIS earlier and kind of understanding why he's so pissed off...



Had he genuinely wished to 'retire' from public duties, he could have made an announcement and walked away. Instead he wanted to use his title to sell crap.

Had he genuinely wished to safeguard his and his family's privacy, he would not be screaming his utter fucking bullshit at every opportunity.

He and his equally narcissist wife cannot bear to be out of the limelight.

Many people have a right to feel pissed off, he isn't one of them.


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

Athos said:


> No private security would be able to protect him and his family from any concerted effort by anyone half-capable (particularly if they were willing to give up their own life).  I think he been very foolish.


I'm not sure his brother is going to take it that far just coz he called him a baldy


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you believe his 'truth', well, gullible springs to mind.



Who knows. 
As nutty as he sounds, I'd believe his account over a tabloid.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

gosub said:


> I'm not sure his brother is going to take it that far just coz he called him a baldy




Rumour has it that Phil offed Di cos she beat him at Trivial Pursuit, so anything's possible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Wolveryeti said:


> There's only one way of fixing this and it's to get the lot of them on a Jeremy Kyle special.


lock them in a room for a week and see who walks out


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2023)

I won't believe any of that 25 number until the Yanks have verified it


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Who knows.
> As nutty as he sounds, I'd believe his account over a tabloid.


It's not either/or though, is it?

You seem unable to consider the option that at least some of Harry's version of the story is as much of a construction as the stuff printed in the tabloids.

And even if it's 100% true, the inclusion of much of it shows really poor judgement.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you believe his 'truth', well, gullible springs to mind.


Your belief in the primacy of the royal family isn't at all gullible though


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

editor or Lazy Llama - any chance of a merger with the other harry thread?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

Wolveryeti said:


> There's only one way of fixing this and it's to get the lot of them on a Jeremy Kyle special.


 I think you mean….


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Ta editor


----------



## Looby (Jan 6, 2023)

Fuck, I thought it had been binned! 😄

It’s pretty fucking embarrassing if all that the papers are claiming is actually in the book. 

He’s made himself look like an absolute tit with all the ‘confessions’ designed to make him look, I don’t know, edgy? Bit inbetweeners isn’t it. 

It could have been an interesting book if he didn’t sound like such a whiny little prick. It could also have been far more damaging to the RF if that was the intention with a bit more self awareness at play.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> I've not guffawed out loud in a long time...depression and anxiety ridden...
> But I have laughed heartily at the revelations popping up from his book and especially the witticisms of urbanites on this thread and the Harry and Meghan thread.
> Some of the posts have been nothing short of hilarious.


TBF the credit really goes to His Gingerness, the jokes are writing themselves.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2023)

The top royals don’t really see on board decent PR management do they ? Car crash

Or is it too soon for that quip?


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Had he genuinely wished to 'retire' from public duties, he could have made an announcement and walked away. Instead he wanted to use his title to sell crap.
> 
> Had he genuinely wished to safeguard his and his family's privacy, he would not be screaming his utter fucking bullshit at every opportunity.
> 
> ...



Just curious, why bullshit? Cringey certainly, TMI yes. A bit whiney, sure. But why are you convinced it's mendatious? 

As for Megan, I'd guess what you know of her is only via such bastiens of truth and fairness such as the Daily Mail.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Had he genuinely wished to 'retire' from public duties, he could have made an announcement and walked away. Instead he wanted to use his title to sell crap.
> 
> Had he genuinely wished to safeguard his and his family's privacy, he would not be screaming his utter fucking bullshit at every opportunity.
> 
> ...


I think they have every right to put their side of the story, after the shitty way they've been treated by the media.

If that makes them "narcissists" then so be it.  

And it's pissing off the ridiculous institution which makes up The Monarchy, so good on them.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

xenon said:


> Just curious, why bullshit? Cringey certainly, TMI yes. A bit whiney, sure. But why are you convinced it's mendatious?
> 
> As for Megan, I'd guess what you know of her is only via such bastiens of truth and fairness such as the Daily Mail.



Well loads of members of her staff quit, from her PA to her bodyguard during her short time in London and I gather people have also been quitting from their Archewell thing in the US. I think there were legal proceedings lodged against her by some members of her staff for bullying.


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I think they have every right to put their side of the story, after the shitty way they've been treated by the media.
> 
> If that makes them "narcissists" then so be it.
> 
> And it's pissing off the ridiculous institution which makes up The Monarchy, so good on them.


I agree that he/they have the right to give their side of the story, but the way they've gone about it and much of what they've said does strike me as narcissistic, for want of a better word.

That doesn't mean I'm defending either the tabloid coverage or the official Royal family line.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

A quick google, and yeh i know it's the Mail, but 14 people have quit from her staff since 2018. That's a pretty hefty turnover.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 6, 2023)

clicker said:


> As sibling fights go, that was pretty pathetic. If you've ever been pushed off a moving bus by one of your sisters, you don't worry about your bloody necklace.



Truth.  My brother grabbed me in a chokehold, and it was lights out.  I woke up on the floor, to my mom hitting my brother with a rolled-up newspaper yelling "don't choke out your sister!"  LOL.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> It's not either/or though, is it?
> 
> You seem unable to consider the option that at least some of Harry's version of the story is as much of a construction as the stuff printed in the tabloids.
> 
> And even if it's 100% true, the inclusion of much of it shows really poor judgement.




Ummmm.

Honestly..I don't give a shit about monarchy.  But if I has to sit next to one on a long bus journey I'd pick him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Ummmm.
> 
> Honestly..I don't give a shit about monarchy.  But if I has to sit next to one on a long bus journey I'd pick him.


not after he described the death of #7 of his number and you realised there were another 18 stories to go


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Well loads of members of her staff quit, from her PA to her bodyguard during her short time in London and I gather people have also been quitting from their Archewell thing in the US. I think there were legal proceedings lodged against her by some members of her staff for bullying.



She may well be a nightmare. THE TREATMENT OF HER IN PARTICULAR STINKS THOUGH. Plus I hate the scum press and don't support the monarchy. This doesn't mean I believe everything Harry's saying unquestioningly but they are quite strange things to lie about and in such unnecessary detail too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> A quick google, and yeh i know it's the Mail, but 14 people have quit from her staff since 2018. That's a pretty hefty turnover.




Out of how many in total?

Have any conditions for staff changed in the 4 years since 2018? (e.g. office locations)


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> not after he described the death of #7 of his number and you realised there were another 18 stories to go


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> not after he described the death of #7 of his number and you realised there were another 18 stories to go


and each one described by increasingly tenuous chess metaphors


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Ummmm.
> 
> Honestly..I don't give a shit about monarchy.  But if I has to sit next to one on a long bus journey I'd pick him.


Neither you or I is likely to end up sitting next to any of them on a bus journey, but if by some miracle I ever did, I'd get off and wait for the next bus.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Out of how many in total?
> 
> Have any conditions for staff changed in the 4 years since 2018? (e.g. office locations)



Well obvs they moved country. I dunno. Have a google. Her entire comms team quit and her PA lasted six months before leaving for mental health reasons.

I should add that's from a cursory glance and that's from the Mail.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> and each one described by increasingly tenuous chess metaphors



'"Is there a chess term for when all your side's pieces leave the board and the other side wins?"


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> Neither you or I is likely to end up sitting next to any of them on a bus journey, but if by some miracle I ever did, I'd get off and wait for the next bus.


I'd make him get off and walk.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I'd make him get off and walk.


I’d mount him quickly like a young stallion and then spank his ass.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> A quick google, and yeh i know it's the Mail, but 14 people have quit from her staff since 2018. That's a pretty hefty turnover.


That sounds like a lot, but I have not idea what the turnover is in these sort of jobs. I imagine it is the sort of thing a lot of people do for a year or 2 as step to something better and it looks good on the CV?


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I’d mount him quickly like a young stallion and then spank his ass.


Pretty you'd get thrown off the bus if you did that.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

I wonder how he (and any others who shall remain nameless) gets set up with a dealer? Is it possible that stuff the authorities have confiscated from those poor souls lower down the food chain gets divvied up at HQ and couriered round to the palaces?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> Pretty you'd get thrown off the bus if you did that.


I know, Handsome.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

emanymton said:


> That sounds like a lot, but I have not idea what the turnover is in these sort of jobs. I imagine it is the sort of thing a lot of people do for a year or 2 as step to something better and it looks good on the CV?




When your office moved from London to California I would imagine that some people may find the commute a tad arduous. 

As to the reasons for quitting, did The Mail give any sources for it being MH related, Petcha ?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I’d mount him quickly like a young stallion and then spank his ass.



Not sure there'd be room for a donkey on your typical National Express coach


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> Not sure there'd be room for a donkey on your typical National Express coach


What about Stage Coach?


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Ummmm.
> 
> Honestly..I don't give a shit about monarchy.  But if I has to sit next to one on a long bus journey I'd pick him.


You clearly have very different bus expectations than me (currently sat on one)


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

I’m just annoyed he’s told everyone that I’m into horses. I don’t know where he got that idea from.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Petcha (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When your office moved from London to California I would imagine that some people may find the commute a tad arduous.
> 
> As to the reasons for quitting, did The Mail give any sources for it being MH related, Petcha ?



Well no they were leaping well before that move.

As for the PA, I won't link to the mail but yeh it didnt sound very nice. She was Robbie Williams' PA before that gig and apparently he was less of a prima donna


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Who have they got to read the Audible version? Lawrence Fox is enough of a plummy whiner but I presume he's been slagging off Meghan for wokeness as he's such a predictable dullard prick.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Well no they were leaping well before that move.
> 
> As for the PA, I won't link to the mail but yeh it didnt sound very nice. She was Robbie Williams' PA before that gig and apparently he was less of a prima donna



Plenty people work with "difficult" and or "demanding" bosses. 
Doesn't warrant death threats though.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Who have they got to read the Audible version? Lawrence Fox is enough of a plummy whiner but I presume he's been slagging off Meghan for wokeness as he's such a predictable dullard prick.



Pam Eyres would be brilliant. 😄


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Who have they got to read the Audible version? Lawrence Fox is enough of a plummy whiner but I presume he's been slagging off Meghan for wokeness as he's such a predictable dullard prick.


Alan Ford would be good


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Pam Eyres would be brilliant. 😄


Maybe Meghan, she's an accomplished actor. We could enjoy the stifled laughter at the shagging bits.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

killer b said:


> Your belief in the primacy of the royal family isn't at all gullible though



I don't quite understand your comment. What do you mean by the 'primacy of the royal family'?

The King is a constitutional monarch, he has little actual power.

I prefer a monarch to a president, because that is how it has been for all of my life, I don't see the need to change things.

The monarch is the monarch by the will of the people, if the day comes when the people prefer a president, so be it. 

I would point out that the split is 73% either for or not bothered either way, 27% against. I think the republicans have a way to go.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

Is the bloke still a Prince?
Wouldn't be better if the merged thread were titled _Harry Windsor?_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2023)

Jeremy Irons. He should narrate all the posh things with his fruity rich accents


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 6, 2023)

gosub said:


> Alan Ford would be good


Feed ‘im to the pigs, Harold


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Plenty people work with "difficult" and or "demanding" bosses.
> Doesn't warrant death threats though.


I might have missed it, but I'm pretty sure no one on here had suggested any of either Harry or Meghan's behaviour warrants death threats, so once again you seem to be setting up some sort of unjustified binary position.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I prefer a monarch to a president, because that is how it has been for all of my life,


That sounds like textbook small-mindedness


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> Jeremy Irons. He should narrate all the posh things with his fruity rich accents


Sort to have extramural arse-slapping experience as well.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

No new juicy revelations today? I think I'm going to have to slink back to the Wagatha thread.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Is the bloke still a Prince?
> Wouldn't be better if the merged thread were titled _Harry Windsor?_


Don't think they've removed his title yet although it wouldn't surprise me if they did


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm pretty sure no one on here had suggested any of either Harry or Meghan's behaviour warrants death threats, so once again you seem to be setting up some sort of unjustified binary position.



Not here AFAIK, military boards are apparently awash with folk eager to shoot Harry with large calibre machine guns though.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't quite understand your comment. What do you mean by the 'primacy of the royal family'?
> 
> The King is a constitutional monarch, he has little actual power.
> 
> ...


I know what the split is. That something has majority support doesn't mean it's right or good. People who've been lied to their whole lives often believe outlandish shit.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Vladimir Putin has the support of 80% of the Russion public according to the polls.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Petcha said:


> A quick google, and yeh i know it's the Mail, but 14 people have quit from her staff since 2018. That's a pretty hefty turnover.


TBH, we need to get away from a world where people have 'staff'.

Right, that's enough high minded stuff, let's bet back to the dog bowls.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

killer b said:


> I know what the split is. That something has majority support doesn't mean it's right or good. People who've been lied to their whole lives often believe outlandish shit.


Oh well. You are right and the vast majority are wrong. Very perspicacious of you. I dare say that several generations after we are both gone, you may turn out to be right... perhaps.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

Wilf said:


> TBH, we need to get away from a world where people have 'staff'.
> 
> Right, that's enough high minded stuff, let's bet back to the dog bowls.



Um... do you work? If so, the company has staff.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Um... do you work? If so, the company has staff.


Well, I'm not all that keen on companies full stop, but I did say where '*people *have staff'.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Oh well. You are right and the vast majority are wrong. Very perspicacious of you. I dare say that several generations after we are both gone, you may turn out to be right... perhaps.


I think the 80% of Russians who approve of Putin are wrong too. Do we have to wait some generations to find out if I'm right there too?


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Has the horsey lady responded? "I only grabbed his arse because he couldn't find it himself with both hands"


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Um... do you work? If so, the company has staff.


Anyway, have you nothing to add about fractured dog bowls, the real issue here?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Wilf said:


> Well, I'm not all that keen on companies full stop, but I did say where '*people *have staff'.


Sometimes people need things done for them. A home help would be ‘staff’. So would a cleaner, or a cook, or a gardener, or whatever, for someone elderly or disabled. So is a nanny or babysitter for that matter - that’s staff. People need childcare unless they have the finances and desire to be stay at home parents. Why shouldn’t people employ others?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, have you nothing to add about fractured dog bowls, the real issue here?


We buy metal bowls for the cats, so that when Mrs Sas knocks me onto them, they don't break.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Has the horsey lady responded? "I only grabbed his arse because he couldn't find it himself with both hands"


hang on, looks like there's stuff I need to catch up here.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Has the horsey lady responded? "I only grabbed his arse because he couldn't find it himself with both hands"


Whats all this derriere discussion, I haven't been following this story closely


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> Whats all this derriere discussion, I haven't been following this story closely


He has regaled us with the tale of his lost virginity, involving an older horsey type behind a pub and the aforementioned buttock grabbing


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Sometimes people need things done for them. A home help would be ‘staff’. So would a cleaner, or a cook, or a gardener, or whatever, for someone elderly or disabled. So is a nanny or babysitter for that matter - that’s staff. People need childcare unless they have the finances and desire to be stay at home parents. Why shouldn’t people employ others?


Or perhaps their pens (fucking pens!) laid out or toothpaste squeezed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

killer b said:


> I think the 80% of Russians who approve of Putin are wrong too. Do we have to wait some generations to find out if I'm right there too?



On a serious note, where are you finding that 80% of Russians support Putin? It certainly isn't borne out by reported comments by Russian people.









						Ukraine war: new figures suggest only one in four Russians support it, but that won't be enough to oust Putin
					

Public approval of the war has declined significantly, but the president himself appears safe, for the time being.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Nobody allowed to have or be a secretary. Nobody allowed to have or be all kinds of things. What a puritanical prescriptive world it would be.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm pretty sure no one on here had suggested any of either Harry or Meghan's behaviour warrants death threats, so once again you seem to be setting up some sort of unjustified binary position.


Behaviour maybe not. What about being Royalty?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Or perhaps their pens (fucking pens!) laid out or toothpaste squeezed.


Yes, that too, as ridiculous as it may be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Plenty people work with "difficult" and or "demanding" bosses.
> Doesn't warrant death threats though.


What does warrant death threats? At what point should one proceed beyond threats?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> The monarch is the monarch by the will of the people, if the day comes when the people prefer a president, so be it.
> 
> I would point out that the split is 73% either for or not bothered either way, 27% against. I think the republicans have a way to go.



Looks like it'll be an easier route to a republic north of the border.









						Poll: Scots favour republic to King Charles if Scotland becomes independent
					

A MAJORITY of Scots would prefer an independent Scotland to be a republic rather than keep King Charles as head of state, a new poll has found.




					www.heraldscotland.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

emanymton said:


> Behaviour maybe not. What about being Royalty?


That they should be murdered? For simply being a particular class of person? That sounds inhumane to me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Or perhaps their pens (fucking pens!) laid out or toothpaste squeezed.



Or someone to twang a harp every time you pass by a room... Official Harpist to the Prince of Wales - Wikipedia


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Or someone to twang a harp every time you pass by a room... Official Harpist to the Prince of Wales - Wikipedia


It's the harpist should be bigging up his harvest on the field of slaughter if the bardic tradition means anything.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2023)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, have you nothing to add about fractured dog bowls, the real issue here?



I bet with all of the drama the poor dog didn’t get his tea that night or even counselling after the loss of his/her favourite bowl. 

Cruel upper class bastards…


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Sometimes people need things done for them. A home help would be ‘staff’. So would a cleaner, or a cook, or a gardener, or whatever, for someone elderly or disabled. So is a nanny or babysitter for that matter - that’s staff. People need childcare unless they have the finances and desire to be stay at home parents. Why shouldn’t people employ others?


I think you might guess I have no objection to disabled people having carers.  All of that and plenty of other functions in our society being run for a profit, businesses with 'staff' is quite another thing... but for a different thread.

The idea of various princelings playing out their battle with all their allies in the media, the royal family with all it's 'staff'... the pompous shite of them, whilst still willing to get down in the dirt when it comes to media briefing.... all that shite is full of shite.  It's all part of the trappings of power, the ideological apparatus of the state. _And so it's absolutely fucking glorious when it all falls apart_.  You did ask.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2023)

'To the boneyard with the whole crew of them! The rich we'll gobble up tra-lee tra-la'


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> On a serious note, where are you finding that 80% of Russians support Putin? It certainly isn't borne out by reported comments by Russian people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I googled 'support for putin in russia' and there's a lot of different sources with similar figures. here's one. here's an article in the graun from last year. It's widely recognised that Putin enjoys very positive polling among Russians, as do many despots with the public of the countries their heel is on the neck of. Still. Will of the people huh.


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Who have they got to read the Audible version? Lawrence Fox is enough of a plummy whiner but I presume he's been slagging off Meghan for wokeness as he's such a predictable dullard prick.



Harry himself, apparently. It won't be my next Audible choice though.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Wilf said:


> I think you might guess I have no objection to disabled people having carers.  All of that and plenty of other functions in our society being run for a profit, businesses with 'staff' is quite another thing... but for a different thread.
> 
> The idea of various princelings playing out their battle with all their allies in the media, the royal family with all it's 'staff'... the pompous shite of them, whilst still willing to get down in the dirt when it comes to media briefing.... all that shite is full of shite.  It's all part of the trappings of power, the ideological apparatus of the state. _And so it's absolutely fucking glorious when it all falls apart_.  _You did ask._


I didn’t.

The question mark was rhetorical, but never mind.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> I didn’t.
> 
> The question mark was rhetorical.


Well, you've made me look a right fool then.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> a republic north of the border.


that, I think you will find, is fascism.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> It's the harpist should be bigging up his harvest on the field of slaughter if the bardic tradition means anything.


I'd rather pay someone to do that for me than have them squeeze my tooth paste out*. Being accompanied everywhere by a harpist would be fucking awesome. Although I wonder if a stylophoneist would be cheaper.


(*NOT a euphemism)


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Nobody allowed to have or be a secretary. Nobody allowed to have or be all kinds of things. What a puritanical prescriptive world it would be.


Quite the reverse, no-one being in that position of superiority over anyone else merely by dint of privilege or wealth, what a glorious vision of a better way of living. No-one should aspire to that sort of social relationship, it's unhealthy. Collective provision including personal for those in genuine need of care is a different matter.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

andysays said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm pretty sure no one on here had suggested any of either Harry or Meghan's behaviour warrants death threats, so once again you seem to be setting up some sort of unjustified binary position.



Nah...there were a few posts about the staff who left and a suggestion that meghan has bullied people out..one allegedly taking a case against her ..or something.  But these were among the reasons the Tabloids initially started targetting her and making her out to be a totally horrible person.  We know what happened then with racist shit and hate directed at her. And we also know that death threads were made directly to her.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Or someone to twang a harp every time you pass by a room... Official Harpist to the Prince of Wales - Wikipedia


It’s easy to mock, but on a serious note it’s hard to make a living as a young musician, and a regular income helps your life go more smoothly.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Quite the reverse, no-one being in that position of superiority over anyone else merely by dint of privilege or wealth, what a glorious vision of a better way of living. No-one should aspire to that sort of social relationship, it's unhealthy. Collective provision including personal for those in genuine need of care is a different matter.


OK.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> OK.


Sign you up for the afternoon shift in the commune canteen then?


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Quite the reverse, no-one being in that position of superiority over anyone else merely by dint of privilege or wealth, what a glorious vision of a better way of living. No-one should aspire to that sort of social relationship, it's unhealthy. Collective provision including personal for those in genuine need of care is a different matter.


Except for personal harpists, obvs.


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Sometimes people need things done for them. A home help would be ‘staff’. So would a cleaner, or a cook, or a gardener, or whatever, for someone elderly or disabled. So is a nanny or babysitter for that matter - that’s staff. People need childcare unless they have the finances and desire to be stay at home parents. Why shouldn’t people employ others?



Search for the threads about getting a cleaner.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Sign you up for the afternoon shift in the commune canteen then?


Not a fucking chance. I like choice in my life. I don’t really want things rationed out by central committee if the boys decide I’m worthy of whatever they deign to give. Ironically, it sounds a bit too capitalist - in result if not in spirit.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> Except for personal harpists, obvs.


Sorry, you're doing a collectivised tour of village halls somewhere dank out east. Watch that tuning!


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> It’s easy to mock, but on a serious note it’s hard to make a living as a young musician, and a regular income helps your life go more smoothly.


TBF, it sounds like the first royal harpist wasn't being entirely serious, when he told queen vic his name was John Thomas.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Sorry, you're doing a collectivised tour of village halls somewhere dank out east. Watch that tuning!


Am I on after the person who reads out the collected thoughts of the Glorious Leader and before the bloke who makes balloon animals?


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> Not a fucking chance. I like choice in my life. I don’t really want things rationed out by central committee if the boys decide I’m worthy of whatever they deign to give. Ironically, it sounds a bit too capitalist - in result if not in spirit.


There is one, steamed buns or gruel.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> Am I on after the person who reads out the collected thoughts of the Glorious Leader and before the bloke who makes balloon animals?


As you fancy though you'll need to learn how to set up the projector too, some of that lot have never even seen the missiles on parade.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> There is one, steamed buns or gruel.


But if I wangled my way onto the canteen staff, I could have both - because those on it certainly would be having both, while they were communally ‘providing’ for others basic needs. No, sorry, not for me. No sale.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> As you fancy though you'll need to learn how to set up the projector too, some of that lot have never even seen the missiles on parade.


They only get pictures if they exceed their quota of 4.5 long tons of sugar beet per comrade.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> It’s easy to mock, but on a serious note it’s hard to make a living as a young musician, and a regular income helps your life go more smoothly.



He had his Duchy Originals to fall back on, so don't think he was finding it too hard to support his music.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Or perhaps their pens (fucking pens!) laid out or toothpaste squeezed.



As far as I'm aware, no one is compelled to take the job of of pen mover or toothpaste squeezer.


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

I notice that all six of Charlie's official harpists have been women. Is the title a euphemism?


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

A380 said:


> I notice that all six of Charlie's official harpists have been women. Is the title a euphemism?


Do you think the frostbite got Harold's banjo string as well?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2023)

He's not a Harold though. His name's Henry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

weepiper said:


> He's not a Harold though. His name's Henry.


And he could hoover up the coke like nobody’s business.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

weepiper said:


> He's not a Harold though. His name's Henry.


Apparently part of William's bullying was to call him Harold.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> Apparently part of William's bullying was to call him Harold.


And Harold has struggled to find any real evidence of victimisation. There's Willy's bedroom being larger, and the dog bowl incident, but really, if these are the highlights, then no-one need bother buying his tawdry tell-all book. 

And in any case, since he's admitted to experiencing bizarre hallucinations of speaking dustbins, how do we know the entire dog bowl episode isn't merely a product of his febrile imagination? Indeed, maybe his whole life is a hallucination, and we are all living in it. 

Nothing has any objective existence save the Bin. There is nothing outside the Bin.

We are all but fleeting shadows, humanity's greatest triumphs and achievements are but gaudy tinsel that was once wrapped around a Quality Street, and is now crumpled into a ball and sent soaring Bin-wards.


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

scalyboy said:


> And Harold has struggled to find any real evidence of victimisation. There's Willy's bedroom being larger, and the dog bowl incident, but really, if these are the highlights, then no-one need bother buying his tawdry tell-all book.
> 
> And in any case, since he's admitted to experiencing bizarre hallucinations of speaking dustbins, how do we know the entire dog bowl episode isn't merely a product of his febrile imagination? Indeed, maybe his whole life is a hallucination, and we are all living in it.
> 
> ...


You weren't there, man. Bonio crumbs all across the parquet. _stares into distance_


----------



## Athos (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> You weren't there, man. Bonio crumbs all across the parquet. _stares into distance_


Full Barbour Jacket


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2023)

the curious incident of the dogbowl in the fight-time


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2023)

killer b said:


> Your belief in the primacy of the royal family isn't at all gullible though


It would be like Brexit you'd have a load of people driving around in a bus telling people they'll get a Michael Higgins President, then we'd end up with a Vlad Putin one, and whilst sensible people will start developing a fear of high rise windows actual debate would be about how  some people can't sell their souvenir plates. Oh and some fella will turn up here after the fact and start calling everyone cunts for not thinking about the corgis


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> You weren't there, man. Bonio crumbs all across the parquet. _stares into distance_


‘Tho’ Fooles do chafe and wicked men Sinne
There bee no ‘scape nor refuge from the Binne 
Treason’s end upon the Scaffold; the bells do chime
For a damnable wretch whom all men call Time
The serfs do toil in th’soil all like a Mole
O cruel and sorrowful, be a dog without a Bowl 
A screaming Skulle bares his teeth to grin
Our Kings wear crowns made of paper and tin’ 

Christ I’m losing it 🙁


----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

Athos said:


> Full Barbour Jacket



I love the smell of Pedigree Chum in the morning.

Smells like sibling rivalry.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

Oh to have a proper slayer Prince like Dipendra; if you're gonna take out 25 people...might as well be the fam


----------



## JimW (Jan 6, 2023)

The King over the water! The Prince all over the media!


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2023)

JimW said:


> The King over the water! The Prince all over the media!


The Winalot chunks-in-jelly all over the vinyl flooring


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2023)

I don’t really give a shit about the royals but there’s some quality funny posts on this thread. well done all.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 6, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> If you could be penalised in the US for admitting past cocaine use in a memoir then Republicans would have used that law to get Obama arrested.



And vice versa with Dubya.


----------



## LDC (Jan 6, 2023)

When can we expect AnarCom's official statement on the situation danny la rouge?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

LDC said:


> When can we expect AnarCom's official statement on the situation danny la rouge?


We are just finalising where the fuck offs go and how many of them to use.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> We are just finalising where the fuck offs go and how many of them to use.


Do we reckon Harold and his Mrs will be flogging his tome at the book fair this year?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Do we reckon Harold and his Mrs will be flogging his tome at the book fair this year?


Wouldn’t be in the least bit surprised.


----------



## cesare (Jan 6, 2023)

xenon said:


> Search for the threads about getting a cleaner.


I bet that nowadays 50+% of posters have a cleaner 😂


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

cesare said:


> I bet that nowadays 50+% of posters have a cleaner 😂


And the other 50% of us want one.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 6, 2023)

Harry has put a target over his and his families heads with that 25 Taliban claim.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 6, 2023)

i'm slight confused where the taliban supporters of old liz


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

weltweit said:


> Harry has put a target over his and his families heads with that 25 Taliban claim.


Good


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Do we reckon Harold and his Mrs will be flogging his tome at the book fair this year?


More chance than the acg getting a stall


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> Good



aye linking up with the usa to occupied the country was the second last straw

but Haruld


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> More chance than the acg getting a stall


Meg and Hal are pretty much exactly the sort of people who would get a stall, to be fair.


----------



## cesare (Jan 6, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Meg and Hal are pretty much exactly the sort of people who would get a stall, to be fair.


Button says, are you sure they're posh enough?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2023)

113 pages of this shite! Get a fucking life people!


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 6, 2023)

AmateurAgitator said:


> 113 pages of this shite! Get a fucking life people!


Why? When Harry Hewitt is inviting us in to share his oh so more exciting one.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 6, 2023)

cesare said:


> I bet that nowadays 50+% of posters have a cleaner 😂


You mean a servant, surely?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 6, 2023)

AmateurAgitator said:


> 113 pages of this shite! Get a fucking life people!


But it's funny as fuck watching the royal leeches tear each other apart


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)

Serge Forward said:


> You mean a servant, surely?



We call them _staff_ now.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2023)

kebabking said:


> We call them _staff_ now.





I call them Helen and Magnetha, because _I_ am enlightened and egalitarian.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

8ball said:


> I call them Helen and Magnetha, because I am enlightened and egalitarian.


Really?  I just give mine numbers


----------



## kebabking (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## wtfftw (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

wtfftw said:


>


Yeah but shortly after that her lover stabbed her to death


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Yeah but shortly after that her lover stabbed her to death



I thought she got barbecued by her dog.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

8ball said:


> I thought she got barbecued by her dog.


Nope the "dog" barbecued the iron throne and then flew off carrying her body.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Nope the "dog" barbecued the iron thrown and then flew off carrying her body.



Pretty sure I remember something different*, but not sure that’s Harry’s plan either (though I think the whole quote is made up).

* - edit - actually I must have mentally edited that due to excessive underwhelmedness


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

8ball said:


> though I think the whole quote is made up


Probably although so many stupid things he said have been reported it's hard to tell now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

wtfftw said:


> View attachment 358597


He's not wrong there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I prefer a monarch to a president, because that is how it has been for all of my life, I don't see the need to change things.


You actually typed this and then posted it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> You actually typed this and then posted it.



Now, now.

I actually prefer a bucket of cold sick to a life afflicted with scabies, so you can see the logic is sound.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 6, 2023)

I just read that Harry was near breakdown in 2018. And has been seeing a therapist for a long time. He credits therapy with helping him. 
Writing the book probably helped him...in some way. But maybe it was a mistake to publish all of it without having someone read it...considering he said he killed 25 people in Afghanistan. 
Nobody is looking out for him. 
He's adrift now with no compass with 2 little kids and ok Meghan is strong but...crikey if he doesn't sort himself out and get a life away from tv and media soon then i don't see him ending well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> I just read that Harry was near breakdown in 2018. And has been seeing a therapist for a long time. He credits therapy with helping him.
> Writing the book probably helped him...in some way. But maybe it was a mistake to publish all of it without having someone read it...considering he said he killed 25 people in Afghanistan.
> Nobody is looking out for him.
> He's adrift now with no compass with 2 little kids and ok Meghan is strong but...crikey if he doesn't sort himself out and get a life away from tv and media soon then i don't see him ending well.


Good


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't quite understand your comment. What do you mean by the 'primacy of the royal family'?
> 
> The King is a constitutional monarch, he has little actual power.
> 
> ...


They should dig up the auld queen and place her mouldering corpse back on the throne then and bring back the auld money and restore the bay city rollers to the charts  so you can have all the things you're used to


----------



## tim (Jan 6, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Wait til they make a film of the book...
> What red headed actor could play Harry?
> 
> Or ...
> perhaps they'll continue with the next royal family musical....Ed Sheerin as Harold.


Galton and Simpson wrote the scripts for all this back in the 1960s and 1970s: Harold and the Dirty Old Man; luxury baths; horses; and public exposure.


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2023)

Out of curiosity, do we know whether Andrew killed any Argies during his sweat-stopping Falklands tour?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 7, 2023)

T & P said:


> Out of curiosity, do we know whether Andrew killed any Argies during his sweat-stopping Falklands tour?


Penguins maybe?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2023)

wtfftw said:


> View attachment 358597


I'm struggling to tell what's true and what's made up now. I mean, after the fight with Willy and the thing about losing his virginity riding like a stallion behind a pub I'm quite prepared to believe he said something like that.


----------



## Sue (Jan 7, 2023)

PursuedByBears said:


> Penguins maybe?


The penguins will have their bloody revenge. 🐧


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Writing the book probably helped him...in some way. But maybe it was a mistake to publish all of it without having someone read it...considering he said he killed 25 people in Afghanistan.
> Nobody is looking out for him.



It's a major title from one of the big publishing houses so there must have been plenty of people who read it before it was published - and Harry worked with a ghostwriter so it's not clear how much of it he even wrote himself.


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

The whole family are basically a media disaster waiting to happen the moment they get even a modicum of control over the content/format. Must all wear bullet proof boots on shooting weekends too or they'd none of them have toes.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

Looby said:


> It’s pretty fucking embarrassing if all that the papers are claiming is actually in the book.
> 
> He’s made himself look like an absolute tit with all the ‘confessions’ designed to make him look, I don’t know, edgy? Bit inbetweeners isn’t it.
> 
> It could have been an interesting book if he didn’t sound like such a whiny little prick. It could also have been far more damaging to the RF if that was the intention with a bit more self awareness at play.


It reads to me like like a man who, despite his enormous financial and cultural privileges, has experienced a whole heap of dysfunctional family crap and been the family scapegoat, all in the very public eye, and that’s going to cause _issues_ for anyone. All his feels have been tightly held in for years but now have been unleashed like a broken dam of incandescent RAGE. Which is why it sounds so adolescent - like many of us can probably empathise with, family matters make his behaviour revert to the age when he left home! 

I’m not going to be a dick and try and publicly psychologise a public figure I’ve never met, but if I ever do read the book I’d be more interested with the underlying processes between the lines. The most I would guess is there’s nothing rational about his choice to release it - this is all emotion, and righteousness, and self validation and VENGEANCE. And I totally get the motivation even if I’d never have the sustained interest and resources to do similar. 😏 I’m just looking forward to the full series, with each book written by another Royal 

I liked the “come at me bro” ending to the Taliban’s response quote too.


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

Agent Sparrow said:


> unleashed like a broken dam


Or bowl, perhaps.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

Dog's bowl or dogs' bowl? 

Reminds me of an old teacher of mine who regularly wrote _Dogs bone _in the margin of essays if he didn't like the apostrophe punctuation.


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

D'ogsbowl, the Surrey D'ogsbowls.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 7, 2023)

I think it''s a shame this twat gets the deference of his title 'prince' being used for an urban 75 discussion instead of something appropriate like 'Harry Windsor the ex-royal parasite', but it's not as if I'm reading along so whatever.


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2023)

Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2023)

mojo pixy said:


> I think it''s a shame this twat gets the deference of his title 'prince' being used for an urban 75 discussion instead of something appropriate like 'Harry Windsor the ex-royal parasite', but it's not as if I'm reading along so whatever.



Correct. Also, Urban has paid far more attention to the royal privilege bubble v California celeb B list privilege bubble bust up than, for example, the Tory legislation banning strikes. But, it’s hard not to. The implosion of the House of Windsor is long overdue and it’s rapid collapse from the inside is glorious.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Yeah but shortly after that her lover stabbed her to death



Her lover _and nephew_. So would fit right in to a royal biography tbf.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.



What? You mean a man who goes round boasting about how he _killed _25 people like they were ‘pieces on a chessboard’? Now that’s not funny


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.



I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....

I rather agree with Agent Sparrow - this is all (and I mean the whole goat rodeo: the move, the spat, the interviews, the book, and not just what's in the book) a wild outpouring of emotion. There's nothing calculated, whether cleverly or foolishly, about it.

I rather doubt there will be any kind of personal reconciliation after this stuff. It's just a better funded version of getting hammered and posting on Facebook that your ex is a slag while you're in the middle of a divorce. 

His future, and that of his family, is bleak. He's dropping further down the list of royal importance, he's burned his family bridges, and in order to earn a crust he's going to have to make new allegations for each new media project. He'll not get paid to write a new book that just says the same as the last book...

Interesting parallel for the history buffs is George, Duke of Clarence. Younger brother of Edward IV. His childhood featured panicked escape on a ship to refuge in Belgium at the age of 8/10, the violent death of his father and another older brother, then Edward became king and suddenly he's the Heir to the throne. But Edward then marries - to someone George doesn't like - has a string of children, and George drops down the line of succession like it's going out of fashion. They fall out, George finds new friends - better friends - who use him to rebel against Edward. Eventually Edward, after years of betrayal and realising the George will never be reconciled, and that he'll always be a threat, has him drowned in a  dogbowl, I mean barrel of wine...


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....
> 
> I rather agree with Agent Sparrow - this is all (and I mean the whole goat rodeo: the move, the spat, the interviews, the book, and not just what's in the book) a wild outpouring of emotion. There's nothing calculated, whether cleverly or foolishly, about it.
> 
> ...


I mentioned the malmsey butt earlier with George in mind.


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....
> 
> I rather agree with Agent Sparrow - this is all (and I mean the whole goat rodeo: the move, the spat, the interviews, the book, and not just what's in the book) a wild outpouring of emotion. There's nothing calculated, whether cleverly or foolishly, about it.
> 
> ...



Spoiler alert please.

I’m reading the Hollow Crown and it’s just getting to that bit. Henry VI has just been done in.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 7, 2023)

I don't know if he was boasting - the quotes that have been published don't really make it clear whether he feels remorse or not, maybe they'll read differently in the context of whatever chapter it's in.

I don't want to be Harry's advocate here and I'm not inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt, but there does seem to be some implied criticism of how the military taught him to dehumanise the enemy.

_"It wasn't a statistic that filled me with pride but nor did it make me ashamed," he writes. "When I was plunged into the heat and confusion of battle, I didn't think about those as 25 people. You can't kill people if you see them as people. In truth, you can't hurt people if you see them as people. They were chess pieces taken off the board, bad guys eliminated before they kill good guys. They trained me to 'other' them and they trained me well."_


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I rather doubt there will be any kind of personal reconciliation after this stuff. It's just a better funded version of getting hammered and posting on Facebook that your ex is a slag while you're in the middle of a divorce.


YES! This is so completely it I don’t even think it’s an analogy. 

Should someone message him to ask “you ok hon?”


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....
> 
> I rather agree with Agent Sparrow - this is all (and I mean the whole goat rodeo: the move, the spat, the interviews, the book, and not just what's in the book) a wild outpouring of emotion. There's nothing calculated, whether cleverly or foolishly, about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


>



They will fight it out west of London, and the battle may well be won on the playing fields of eton


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

Again, from the Mail.. hence the crucial detail of the make and model of his car. Theres more excellent stuff on the mail site this morning btw. including the 'older woman' (who was all of 23) who treated him like a stallion out the back of a pub for his first time

Prince Harry was allowed to leave his RAF base when drugs testers turned up: Royal - who has admitted taking cocaine - raced back to London for 'urgent business' during unannounced inspection despite only just returning from William and Kate's wedding​
Prince Harry was permitted to leave his Apache helicopter base on 'urgent palace business' when it was put on lockdown for a spot drugs test, it has been claimed.   RAF Wittisham in Suffolk was reportedly secured by armed guards in May 2011 before all cadets, junior and senior, were ordered to give urine samples.   But the Duke of Sussex is said to have driven off in his Audi A3 to return to London, after having just come back from his brother Prince William's wedding.


----------



## andysays (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.



Who is the "everyone" in this post?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Again, from the Mail.. hence the crucial detail of the make and model of his car. Theres more excellent stuff on the mail site this morning btw. including the 'older woman' (who was all of 23) who treated him like a stallion out the back of a pub for his first time
> 
> Prince Harry was allowed to leave his RAF base when drugs testers turned up: Royal - who has admitted taking cocaine - raced back to London for 'urgent business' during unannounced inspection despite only just returning from William and Kate's wedding​
> Prince Harry was permitted to leave his Apache helicopter base on 'urgent palace business' when it was put on lockdown for a spot drugs test, it has been claimed.   RAF Wittisham in Suffolk was reportedly secured by armed guards in May 2011 before all cadets, junior and senior, were ordered to give urine samples.   But the Duke of Sussex is said to have driven off in his Audi A3 to return to London, after having just come back from his brother Prince William's wedding.


Conspiracy to pervert the course of justice perhaps


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

I think the way Harry differs from a lot of the royal family is that we see more of “him”. We possibly always did with his various past incidents of acting out. It’s still obviously just a snippet of him as a whole person but he does come across as more human than the rest of them, whether that’s in areas we can empathise with or scorn or get cross about.

He seems untethered atm. From a human angle I hope he finds some peace at the end of this and doesn’t spend the rest of his life cringing at some of this public ranting.

I’m reading it all in the way one sometimes reads past urban bunfights - horrid fascination


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> His future, and that of his family, is bleak.


didn't netflix pay him 200 million quid or something? I think they'll most likely be alright tbh


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> didn't netflix pay him 200 million quid or something? I think they'll most likely be alright tbh



Forever excluded from living the dream of residing in Frogmore Cottage, welcoming second-tier dignitaries to the UK, and attending the opening ceremonies of regional flower shows, the prince was doomed to the daily grind of being an ordinary rich celebrity in Malibu.


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> Forever excluded from living the dream of residing in Frogmore Cottage, welcoming second-tier dignitaries to the UK, and attending the opening ceremonies of regional flower shows, the prince was doomed to the daily grind of being an ordinary rich celebrity in Malibu.


Surely he could just buy some auld house and just rename it eg frogmore cottage, bromsgrove road,  thames ditton


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

He's done this book because he was paid a fuckton of money to do it. 

He comes across badly because he's a thick twat. 

And yes, I'm laughing at him and all the rest of them. You would need a heart of stone not to.

But as always the last laugh is on us as even more millions get banked.


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....


Yes, exactly this kind of blokey keyboard warrior nonsense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> I think the 'funny' bit is the Billy Big Bollocks stuff about riding MILF's and slaying talibs, and then admitting to getting filled in by an RAF bloke....
> 
> I rather agree with Agent Sparrow - this is all (and I mean the whole goat rodeo: the move, the spat, the interviews, the book, and not just what's in the book) a wild outpouring of emotion. There's nothing calculated, whether cleverly or foolishly, about it.
> 
> ...


It's a lot easier for harry to kill someone from a helicopter seat and 1500 yards than it is for him to deck mr potato head in his kitchen.  If he was in any sense a patriot he'd have seized a knife and ended William there and then


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Yes, exactly this kind of blokey keyboard warrior nonsense.


Yep that's what this book is. More microphone warrior though as he didn't write a word of it.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a lot easier for harry to kill someone from a helicopter seat and 1500 yards than it is for him to deck mr potato head in his kitchen.  If he was in any sense a patriot he'd have seized a knife and ended William there and then



The man had his necklace torn off. You don't simply get up after something like that.

It's just pathetic handbags.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## clicker (Jan 7, 2023)

I really can't see how it'll  end. I also have no horse in this race and wish them all a speedy demise.

H has been paid a lot of money to make himself look a complete twat imo. He's coming across like a struggling boy band member, who's flounced, gone solo and is now hawking his first album.

I must've missed an episode, because I can't work out the 'they lied to protect my brother, but not me' angle. I do wonder what he's holding back and will he spill once a reconciliation fails to materialise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

clicker said:


> I must've missed an episode, because I can't work out the 'they lied to protect my brother, but not me' angle. I do wonder what he's holding back and will he spill once a reconciliation fails to materialise.


The Firm have always covered up Will’s affairs, in the UK at least.  I speculate that he is alluding to that.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

BREAKING: That necklace breaking tussle in full!

 (about 2.30 for the filthy deed itself...)


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.


He also says Willie demanded he shave his beard off shouting "I'm the future king..I demand you shave your beard"
Harry says his grandmother decided he didnt have to shave it off and Wille was livid.

What adult man has to check with another adult in their family to get permission to have a beard?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 7, 2023)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The implosion of the House of Windsor is long overdue and it’s rapid collapse from the inside is glorious.


It will all turn out to be more of a wet fart than an implosion, the firm will just ignore him as they do all kinds of awkward stuff. Sadly I suspect there's plenty of life left in them yet (nothing a big axe couldn't mend but we're not there any more and that's probably why we can't have nice things like eg democracy)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 7, 2023)

Serge Forward said:


> But it's funny as fuck watching the royal leeches tear each other apart


Yeah I guess so


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

clicker said:


> I must've missed an episode, because I can't work out the 'they lied to protect my brother, but not me' angle. I do wonder what he's holding back and will he spill once a reconciliation fails to materialise.


#princeofpegging


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

mojo pixy said:


> It will all turn out to be more of a wet fart than an implosion, the firm will just ignore him as they do all kinds of awkward stuff. Sadly I suspect there's plenty of life left in them yet (nothing a big axe couldn't mend but we're not there any more and that's probably why we can't have nice things like eg democracy)


Though I suspect you're quite right about this not representing an implosion, it is interesting to see how the MSM are struggling with the new reality of being offered open season to mock/attack another member of the RF. After the Loch Ness noncer this is starting to really knock the mystique thing, or however much of that remained.

Who knows, maybe even some of the credulous tools out there might just start to think about the whole edifice if we keep on seeing family members taken down by the media?

e2a: these people are all awful cunts, but to see this level of derision regarding a member of the RF is quite something...


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

I think they're running out of material now

Charles and Camilla wanted Catherine to spell her name with a K because there were too many Cs in the royal family, Harry's memoir claims​


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's done this book because he was paid a fuckton of money to do it.


And that’s a funny bit too. He’s done it because he had his cash cut off by Daddy and “only” had his Mum’s millions to live on. It’s a big “well _I’ll_ show them how I can make a living, they’ve forced my hand” strop.  And actually they probably _should_ have seen it coming.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I think they're running out of material now
> 
> Charles and Camilla wanted Catherine to spell her name with a K because there were too many Cs in the royal family, Harry's memoir claims​


Sorry who is catherine?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Sorry who is catherine?


That Russian one who likes to mount stallions?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Sorry who is catherine?


The Queen consort in waiting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2023)

too many cunts more like


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> The Queen consort in waiting.


Oh yeah billys misses  
Used to seeing her name as "kate"


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

DotCommunist said:


> too many cunts more like


I believe, your honour, that was the joke.  (Although I’m finding it hard to tell which are real revelations and which are parodies.  I’m still 50/50 on the Taylor Swift one).


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> <snip>
> 
> e2a: these people are all awful cunts, but to see this level of derision regarding a member of the RF is quite something...


I wonder if Harry expected national television hilarity


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I believe, your honour, that was the joke.  (Although I’m finding it hard to tell which are real revelations and which are parodies.  I’m still 50/50 on the Taylor Swift one).


I just checked the mail website front page (you can shoot me when the revolution comes) to see if that catherine headline was there. It wasn't but the top headline says he wasn't really billys best man and billy was pissed at the wedding. He could smell it on his breath


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

cesare said:


> I wonder if Harry expected national television hilarity


I mean, that’s the reaction everywhere isn’t it? What the fuck was he expecting? 

Mrs LR tells me Liz Hurley has felt it necessary to deny she was the horsey older woman!


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

Still find the fight funny even if that makes me a blokey cunt.


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I mean, that’s the reaction everywhere isn’t it? What the fuck was he expecting?
> 
> Mrs LR tells me Liz Hurley has felt it necessary to deny she was the horsey older woman!


I think the last thing he expected was to be laughed at   

Leaves him scope to fill a niche void as royal comedian though, and make future millions that way


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 7, 2023)

Serge Forward said:


> But it's funny as fuck watching the royal leeches tear each other apart


Its still annoying to be constantly reminded that these people exist and that people are so focussed on this stuff.

I will admit that theres some funny stuff on this thread though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its still annoying to be constantly reminded that these people exist and that people are so focussed on this stuff.


You never look at cash or stamps then


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

cesare said:


> I wonder if Harry expected national television hilarity


The “what the fuck have I done” come down after the righteous anger has subsided is going to be immense 😬

Or he’ll double down. Never seen any of that sort of behaviour on here


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

JimW said:


> Still find the fight funny even if that makes me a blokey cunt.


I find the incongruity of him recounting  killing dehumanised people v complaining about a sibling fight very odd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its still annoying to be constantly reminded that these people exist and that people are so focussed on this stuff.


They do exist, though, and some people actually support the Monarchy’s existence. It’s therefore a good thing that those people are reminded that there’s nothing special about them.  It’s a good thing that they become a laughing stock rather than revered.  It’s good that they are doing that all by themselves, and in such an entertaining way.

People who don’t want to join the hilarity could always not read or post on the thread.  “Ignore thread” is available to all.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> They do exist, though, and some people actually support the Monarchy’s existence. It’s therefore a good thing that those people are reminded that there’s nothing special about them.  It’s a good thing that they become a laughing stock rather than revered.  It’s good that they are doing that all by themselves, and in such an entertaining way.
> 
> People who don’t want to join the hilarity could always not read or post on the thread.  “Ignore thread” is available to all.


Yeah it's like pretending the tory party doesn't exist when unfortunately they do


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

cesare said:


> I find the incongruity of him recounting  killing dehumanised people v complaining about a sibling fight very odd.


It’s kind of not though, it’s just a more extreme version (because of the deaths) of something that’s really common. Many people are better at compartmentising/justifying actions they do to others/strangers than things done to them by “loved ones”.


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

I've just had a BBC alert about "the enduring anguish of being the spare".

Reminds me that Andrew must have had the same spare-related "enduring anguish". 

"Enduring anguish" 

O wot anguish ect


----------



## Sue (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> What adult man has to check with another adult in their family to get permission to have a beard?


I think it sounds like something that should be more widely introduced forthwith!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

cesare said:


> I've just had a BBC alert about "the enduring anguish of being the spare".
> 
> Reminds me that Andrew must have had the same spare-related "enduring anguish".
> 
> ...


The poor dears. A life of endless champagne parties and people to squeeze toothpaste onto your brush.


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2023)

mojo pixy said:


> It will all turn out to be more of a wet fart than an implosion, the firm will just ignore him as they do all kinds of awkward stuff. Sadly I suspect there's plenty of life left in them yet (nothing a big axe couldn't mend but we're not there any more and that's probably why we can't have nice things like eg democracy)



Yeah. Anyone thinking this will usher in an unstoppable movement towards dissolution of the monarchy is delusional. But we can enjoy the mad spectical for what it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> What adult man has to check with another adult in their family to get permission to have a beard?


Everyone in a relationship, I’m imagining. (I hope I’m not saying too much here!)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah, a lot of soldiers including WW2 vets who killed Nazis in such numbers are  psychologically destroyed by it though, its not the number its the language he uses and the fact he says he doesn't feel bad, it doesn't really tally with the other stuff he says


He's a royal though, not really human. As Martin said in his vid today they were probably peasants growing poppies. It could ofcourse be absolute bollocks.


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> The poor dears. A life of endless champagne parties and people to squeeze toothpaste onto your brush.


And just normal shooting weekends, mitigated only by a visit to Pizza Express.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> "I'd tell you more but then i'd have to kill you"


Super Army Soldiers


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

xenon said:


> Yeah. Anyone thinking this will usher in an unstoppable movement towards dissolution of the monarchy is delusional. But we can enjoy the mad spectical for what it is.


Oh aye, it’s not a coup de grace by any means.  But it’s a huge change in public attitude from 1953.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2023)

Well, he has made his bed.

I hope he thought about the implications before he did the deed.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Everyone in a relationship, I’m imagining. (I hope I’m not saying too much here!)


Who else in the family has he been snogging then?


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Though I suspect you're quite right about this not representing an implosion, it is interesting to see how the MSM are struggling with the new reality of being offered open season to mock/attack another member of the RF. After the Loch Ness noncer this is starting to really knock the mystique thing, or however much of that remained.
> 
> Who knows, maybe even some of the credulous tools out there might just start to think about the whole edifice if we keep on seeing family members taken down by the media?
> 
> e2a: these people are all awful cunts, but to see this level of derision regarding a member of the RF is quite something...




I don't think there are too many of the credulous fools, real royal fenatics. Those there are don't like Harry and particularly Megan anyway. They just get on radio phone ins a lot. Most people are quite rightly meh about the whole thing but don't want to actively replace the  monarchy either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Who else in the family has he been snogging then?


Cousins at the very least.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> The poor dears. A life of endless champagne parties and people to *squeeze toothpaste onto your brush*.









Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

weltweit said:


> Well, he has made his bed.


First time for everything.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

weltweit said:


> *Well, he has made his bed.*
> 
> I hope he thought about the implications before he did the deed.


I’m guessing he is _not_ the one who makes his beds. 

I would have said in his entire life but presumably he had to in the army…?

Edit: Grrr, JimW got there first because I provisoed


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2023)

Dystopiary said:


> View attachment 358614


I can relate. I was fuuuuummmmming when I found out Truss is a Tay Tay fan. 😡


----------



## clicker (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> #princeofpegging


😲 😃  every day's a school day.


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2023)

weltweit said:


> I hope he thought about the implications before he did the deed.


I'm not sure the implications of shagging a horsy lady behind a pub are that grave tbf. it's fairly standard coming of age stuff for the landed classes


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2023)

seriously though, what do you think the implications might be for the guy weltweit ? might he become estranged from his family? Could he and his family become an object of derision and hatred in the tabloid press? Might the british public turn against him? Those birds have already flown.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 7, 2023)

Tanya1982 said:


> they should be murdered? For simply being a particular class of person?


Well OK Tanya, now you've put it out there, I'm in.


----------



## andysays (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the implications of shagging a horsy lady behind a pub are that grave tbf. it's fairly standard coming of age stuff for the landed classes



weltweit can clarify what he meant if he wishes, but it appears to me that the "making his bed" here refers to "writing" and publishing the book, rather than the shagging or any other individual incident.

And to me at least, it's not about the fact that he's done these various things, or that other people has done the various things he alleges, as the fact that Harry has chosen to recount them all, and the way he recounts them in his account.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the implications of shagging a horsy lady behind a pub are that grave tbf. it's fairly standard coming of age stuff for the landed classes


Without the horsy stuff I'd imagine it used to be fairly common for a lot of people.

I reckon he thought all this might make him more human and didn't consider that it would also lead to lots of laughs at his expense but maybe he did and doesn't care...just like most people have forgotten the King wanting to be a tampon all this will blow over.

Also, first book about himself with a few revealing moments about others to show them he's prepared to talk. Second book has to be about about the future king.


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2023)

andysays said:


> weltweit can clarify what he meant if he wishes, but it appears to me that the "making his bed" here refers to "writing" and publishing the book, rather than the shagging or any other individual incident.
> 
> And to me at least, it's not about the fact that he's done these various things, or that other people has done the various things he alleges, as the fact that Harry has chosen to recount them all, and the way he recounts them in his account.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> Second book


Oh my fucking word.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

andysays said:


> weltweit
> And to me at least, it's not about the fact that he's done these various things, or that other people has done the various things he alleges, as the fact that Harry has chosen to recount them all, and the way he recounts them in his account.



he is following in his parent's footsteps. Charles wrote a tell all book where he complained about his mother. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...charles/c11cb879-ecb3-4648-8068-a7cd0eb45d0b/ 

"It is the woeful, self-justifying, self-pitying story of a lonely childhood, a remote and relentlessly demanding father, a marriage into which Charles was browbeaten.

The book describes Philip as disappointed that his son was "soft," "a bit of a wimp," unathletic and uninterested in horsemanship. "The small boy was frequently brought to tears by the mocking banter" of his father, particularly at social gatherings, the book says. Nor did he find comfort in his mother, Queen Elizabeth, who is described as aloof and deferential to Philip in matters involving Charles."

And the article goes on as follows:
"This newest installment by Charles will do nothing to diminish the great hand-wringing among those who regard themselves as protectors of the honor of the Crown. Some constitutional scholars have even suggested that Parliament deny Charles succession to the throne, in favor of one of his sons."

Diana's book spilled a lot of beans too. 

They cant really complain about Harry writing a book...


----------



## gosub (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> He also says Willie demanded he shave his beard off shouting "I'm the future king..I demand you shave your beard"
> Harry says his grandmother decided he didnt have to shave it off and Wille was livid.
> 
> What adult man has to check with another adult in their family to get permission to have a beard?


Slightly more complicated in that they were both in uniform What do the Armed Forces say you can and can't do with your facial hair?.  CO gave her ealing should be the end of it


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Wonder what the Express is going to say now Harry has endorsed Diana conspiracies lol


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 7, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> You never look at cash or stamps then



What are cash and stamps, granddad?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Wonder what the Express is going to say now Harry has endorsed Diana conspiracies lol


I missed that bit. He’s saying what? Granda had her whacked?


----------



## tep (Jan 7, 2023)

Royal family is a clever autonomous beast that has survived by work testing the new ideologies before leaping to the apex of whatever structure is forming. I figure this is the attempt via Harry to awkwardly and clumsily test out the new 'universality' position., or could be that the middle classes thrust the royal forward, in which case it is the audience that is leading the show. Either way, he will act as the inept sacrifice to enable generations of born and as yet unborn parasites to take up the 'royal' position with more authority. 

We are not observing the end of the royals - more like the messy part of a birthing process.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> I missed that bit. He’s saying what? Granda had her whacked?


Said that they persuaded them (Wills and Harry) to not pursue an investigation into her death.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

It's


gosub said:


> Slightly more complicated in that they were both in uniform What do the Armed Forces say you can and can't do with your facial hair?.  CO gave her ealing should be the end of it



Come on...his granny gave him the ok... and they allow neat beards.

It's obvious Wills was jealous of how hirsute Harry was.. 😁


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

ouirdeaux said:


> What are cash and stamps, grandad?


Tell you what, sonny, take a look at the next postbox you pass, there's the sign of monarchy on every one. And every cop in the land bears that mark too


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Wonder what the Express is going to say now Harry has endorsed Diana conspiracies lol


Yep...its vaguely intriguing that he says both brothers did not beieve she was dead for 4 years after her death....they believed she was in hiding. 

And later he says when they were older that  they both wanted to reopen the enquiry into her death.


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2023)

tep said:


> Royal family is a clever autonomous beast that has survived by work testing the new ideologies before leaping to the apex of whatever structure is forming. I figure this is the attempt via Harry to awkwardly and clumsily test out the new 'universality' position., or could be that the middle classes thrust the royal forward, in which case it is the audience that is leading the show. Either way, he will act as the inept sacrifice to enable generations of born and as yet unborn parasites to take up the 'royal' position with more authority.
> 
> We are not observing the end of the royals - more like the messy part of a birthing process.



A weird new chatbot has entered the room...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

David Shaylor thinks he's Jesus. He has 16 followers on Twitter.

Rabbit holes tend be one way. Just saying...


----------



## clicker (Jan 7, 2023)

History A Level is going to be well over subscribed in 100 years time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2023)

Unless phil was at the wheel of the white fiat uno I'm not interested


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> David Shaylor thinks he's Jesus. He has 16 followers on Twitter.
> 
> Rabbit holes tend be one way. Just saying...



Wow, just had a look at his Twitter and website, very special. Not a surprise he's gone down some Freeman of the Land rabbithole alongside his Jesus thing.

"After a 2,000 year wait, the final chapter in creation’s longest running saga comes to an end. You’ll have no doubt heard of the Chosen One of God prophesied by many different cultures over the millennia.  Well, it turns out it’s me — which is nice."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 7, 2023)

tep said:


> Royal family is a clever autonomous beast that has survived by work testing the new ideologies before leaping to the apex of whatever structure is forming. I figure this is the attempt via Harry to awkwardly and clumsily test out the new 'universality' position., or could be that the middle classes thrust the royal forward, in which case it is the audience that is leading the show. Either way, he will act as the inept sacrifice to enable generations of born and as yet unborn parasites to take up the 'royal' position with more authority.
> 
> We are not observing the end of the royals - more like the messy part of a birthing process.



I wouldn't describe as 'clever' an organisation that has vast resources and no aim besides survival but has still managed to repeatedly endanger itself via infighting, stupidity and sexual incontinence.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Did anyone see the bit about Harry writing in his book about Meghan telling Kate she had 'baby brain' when she was forgetful during pregnancy? Understandably Kate was annoyed, I am not surprised!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

LDC said:


> A weird new chatbot has entered the room...





tep said:


> Royal family is a clever autonomous beast that has survived by work testing the new ideologies before leaping to the apex of whatever structure is forming. I figure this is the attempt via Harry to awkwardly and clumsily test out the new 'universality' position., or could be that the middle classes thrust the royal forward, in which case it is the audience that is leading the show. Either way, he will act as the inept sacrifice to enable generations of born and as yet unborn parasites to take up the 'royal' position with more authority.
> 
> We are not observing the end of the royals - more like the messy part of a birthing process.



Welcome Willie ...to urban. Wouldst thou appreciate if we offer to polish your pate? 
Possibly on Tuesdays? 
That way thou canst outshine thy younger slightly more hirsute sibling


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2023)

MORE MEMES!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Did anyone see the bit about Harry writing in his book about Meghan telling Kate she had 'baby brain' when she was forgetful during pregnancy? Understandably Kate was annoyed, I am not surprised!



Yep. Saw that. Silly thing to say...
She apparently apologised and said it was something she and her friends said to. each other .. hmmm.

And that Willie stuck his finger in her face shouting "that's rude..we dont say things like that here" and she replied "get your finger out of my face".


Its better than Eastenders   🤣


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Did anyone see the bit about Harry writing in his book about Meghan telling Kate she had 'baby brain' when she was forgetful during pregnancy? Understandably Kate was annoyed, I am not surprised!


Tbf this is a very universal issue/area of friction within groups of expectant mums    Generally you get more wound up if you don’t like the commenter in the first place though.

Admittedly I did once, when pregnant, stick my hands under a paper towel dispenser for 3 minutes waiting for the hot air to come out


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

LDC said:


> MORE MEMES!


Or at least the dead queen seeing cows.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf this is a very universal issue/area of friction within groups of expectant mums    Generally you get more wound up if you don’t like the commenter in the first place though.
> 
> Admittedly I did once, when pregnant, stick my hands under a paper towel dispenser for 3 minutes waiting for the hot air to come out



If anything this makes Kate more relatable (can't believe I'm saying this tbh)


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

Wait, Taylor-Swift... coked up Jilly Cooper style shagging... Mohammed Fayed was right... I think I need an independent fact checker that avoids having to check on the Daily Mail site.  _#offwindsor_.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Kate also allegedly told Meghan 'You don't know me well enough to talk about my hormones' which, well, yeah?


----------



## not a trot (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Yep. Saw that. Silly thing to say...
> She apparently apologised and said it was something she and her friends said to. each other .. hmmm.
> 
> And that Willie stuck his finger in her face shouting "that's rude..we dont say things like that here"* and she replied "get your finger out of my face".*
> ...



Did she use her best Barbara Windsor impression ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

not a trot said:


> Did she use her best Barbara Windsor impression ?




Yeah, she shouted, "Get out my face!" at her. Harold misheard and done another bump of 2CB.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

Someone I know was at St Andrews (reading Geogo) with "Steve" and said he was thick cunt who was only ever seen in the library reading the red tops' stories about himself/the fam


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2023)

Hadn't realised he's on ITV being interviewed tomorrow night. Tough competition from Happy Valley.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Someone I know was at St Andrews (reading Geogo) with "Steve" and said he was thick cunt who was only ever seen in the library reading the red tops' stories about himself/the fam


Harold or Willy?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Harold or Willy?


That's Willy the basher


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> That's Willy the basher


So who is steve?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Its better than Eastenders 🤣


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> That's Willy the basher


I'm not surprised tbh.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Someone I know was at St Andrews (reading Geogo) with "Steve" and said he was thick cunt who was only ever seen in the library reading the red tops' stories about himself/the fam


It's striking how universally fucking thick absolutely every single last one of them is. 

I know measuring intelligence is a contested idea, but most of the cultural and socio-economic biases involved in any measurement ought to skew things in the favour of them, if anything.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> Hadn't realised he's on ITV being interviewed tomorrow night. Tough competition from Happy Valley.



Snooker is on as well.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> So who is steve?


It's what the other students had to call him...crap 'secrecy' stuff


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> That's Willie the basher



ftfy 😁


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh my fucking word.



At least 2 according to this.

The Sussexes’ media excursions will certainly help bankroll their Archewell Foundation, which aims to “unleash the power of compassion to drive systemic cultural change”. That requires a podcast production arm, with a reported $30m (£25m) deal with Spotify, a TV production house with a reported $100m Netflix tie-up, and an advance from Penguin Random House for at least two books estimated at $20m. The couple have hired an executive from Universal’s film division to run their PR and another from Sony Pictures to head their marketing division.









						What will Harry do next? PR experts on the prince’s next steps
					

His parents, his uncle and the Duke of Windsor all came out worse after baring their souls. The Sussexes may fare better in a more forgiving America




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> It's what the other students had to call him...crap 'secrecy' stuff


A bit like how Kim Jong Un adopted a fake 'Brazilian' name at a school in Switzerland?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.


I think you are right, felt a bit ashamed of myself thinking 'what's wrong with you, a big tough army bloke' etc.  Same time, it feels like there's a real 'positioning' going on with this.  Wills, Willy, Billy or whatever the fuck he's called remains in the emotionally buttoned up institution that pushed his mother out.  Whereas, Harry/Henry the Coke Hoover/Harold now inhabits the world of emotional intelligence and lets it all splurge out ('intelligence', lol).  Those 2 worlds separated out further and further as he married a wife already in that world who was in turn subject to racism.  There's a Californication in play amid the Battle of the Dogbowl. He inhabits a pointless role within a nasty institution.  He's just found a different narrative to express that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.


You're imo conflating the incident, which may be for observers humorous, and the reaction, which doesn't have the same potential for humour - watching an audience convulsed by laughter will never be as funny as the thing they're laughing at. For me that's where you're going wrong


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 358634



Murder, a soap opera role, and getting caught wanking over a video call were his claims to fame weren't they? Him and Harry are a match made in heaven.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Given that the likes of Joe Rogan are some of the most popular podcasts around him becoming a podcaster doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> seriously though, what do you think the implications might be for the guy weltweit ? might he become estranged from his family? Could he and his family become an object of derision and hatred in the tabloid press? Might the british public turn against him? Those birds have already flown.


That, and hundreds of ex Taliban or loony sympathisers may now be planning how to get to Harry and family to exact revenge.   

For most individuals the money from the Oprah interview would be enough to live on, the book wasn't necessary.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 7, 2023)

Santino said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but I find nothing funny about a man being physically assaulted by his own brother and then everyone having a big laugh about how he should have fought back.



What if the victim had also bragged about having killed two dozen people? 

I bet if his kitchen had been fitted with a belt-fed 30mm cannon and his brother armed with an elderly goat and a walking stick he'd have found a way to defend himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

weltweit said:


> That, and hundreds of ex Taliban or loony sympathisers may now be planning how to get to Harry and family to exact revenge.
> 
> For most individuals the money from the Oprah interview would be enough to live on, the book wasn't necessary.


Yes, it's always solely about the money


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> What if the victim had also bragged about having killed two dozen people?
> 
> I bet if his kitchen had been fitted with a belt-fed 30mm cannon and his brother armed with an elderly goat and a walking stick he'd have found a way to defend himself.


Only if William had been half a mile away


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> Only if William had been half a mile away


It would have been Check Mate


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> It's
> 
> 
> Come on...his granny gave him the ok... and they allow neat beards.
> ...



There are certain posts in the army that allow the wearing of a beard Pioneer Sergeants being the most prominent.

The Navy, the sailor requests 'Permission to cease shaving'. After a period, the beard is examined, and if not good enough, comes off.

To my dying day I will remember the following incident.

In the Medical Corps, we didn't have enough patients, especially outside the UK to grow our doctors from babies to consultants, so we recruited people at a more senior level. IIRC major was the highest 'starting' rank. (RAMC doctors were paid at three grades above their rank to bring them up to civvy levels of pay.)

One afternoon I was ambling along a corridor in the Military Hospital in Hannover. In front of me was Major Matheson, a cardiologist who had been in the army for about five minutes. Coming towards me was Mick Henry, the RSM. Mick was not the sweetest natured of people.

The conversation went thus. RSM 'Your hair is a bit long Sir' Maj M 'Fuck off RSM' and continued along the corridor. This left me coming towards the RSM desperately trying not to laugh... it was difficult.

I met Maj M later on the wards and said to him that if he wanted to tell the RSM to fuck off, etiquette demands that you don't do it in hearing of a junior rank. Also saying he had put me in a hell of a situation, he apologised, then said 'Do you guys thing he's a cunt?', to which I replied 'Oh yes' 

There is a tradition in the army that if two unequal ranks get to the stage where one is going to thump the other, badges of rank are removed and the pair head to the gym and boxing gloves. Mick Henry was 5' 6" and about eight stone. No one ever offered him out, not at any rank. In the days when the RAMC still boxed, Mick had been army featherweight champion.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Christ, mate, at least make some room for interesting memories on your dying day.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 7, 2023)

Can someone inform me who this gossipy old bitch is?



She keeps popping up on my Youtube shorts feed along with Andrew Tate and Jordan Peterson.  

I really don't have an opinion on Harry and Meghan, but this catty cunt can leave my feed immediately.  She strikes me as someone with marginal ties to the royals, but is bound and determined to make a buck off it.  Which is exactly what she accuses others of doing.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

Yep, if we were to be serious about this - I wouldn't advise it tbh   - Prince Harold manages a splurge of 'big violence', but doesn't like it when subject to a sneak attack from the very brother he was offering a glass of water to, wants to reconcile with, for whom family is all important, who he refused to retaliate against... cont. p. 94.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 7, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's done this book because he was paid a fuckton of money to do it.
> 
> He comes across badly because he's a thick twat.



I don't think he's thought much about how best to milk his situation. With the book and the netflix thing coming out at the same time he's likely to a) run out of material and b) drive most people to a point of utter exhaustion with him. If he had any brains, or a decent agent, he'd have spread his muckraking projects out a bit and done some stuff in between that might create a bit of goodwill. Or at least something that was a slightly less transparent effort to get money and attention. 

I'm sure he's made plenty of money but being a spoilt little twerp he'll likely burn through it all pretty fast. Entitlement is literally bred into these people, so he'll assume that whatever happens someone will bail him out. And someone probably will. Not even being a national disgrace like Andrew gets you kicked off the family teat ffs.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 7, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> What does warrant death threats? At what point should one proceed beyond threats?


When they don't let you have the annual leave dates you requested


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a lot easier for harry to kill someone from a helicopter seat and 1500 yards than it is for him to deck mr potato head in his kitchen.  If he was in any sense a patriot he'd have seized a knife and ended William there and then


A duel to the death with terracotta dog bowl shards


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Can someone inform me who this gossipy old bitch is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen her before. I may not be the best person to represent British people's knowledge in this matter, but she isn't a well-known figure afaik. You seem to have judged her quite accurately already.


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the implications of shagging a horsy lady behind a pub are that grave tbf. it's fairly standard coming of age stuff for the landed classes


Aunty Anne?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Can someone inform me who this gossipy old bitch is?


Lady Colin Campbell. She was on I’m A Celebrity some years ago, and she seems a thoroughly unpleasant piece of work.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't think he's thought much about how best to milk his situation. With the book and the netflix thing coming out at the same time he's likely to a) run out of material and b) drive most people to a point of utter exhaustion with him. *If he had any brains, or a decent agent, he'd have spread his muckraking projects out a bit and done some stuff in between that might create a bit of goodwill*. Or at least something that was a slightly less transparent effort to get money and attention.


'Okay, 'staff' any ideas on this?
- Well, your highness, you could donate all the revenues from your book and interviews to charity.
'Erm... when does your intern contract come to an end?'


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Lady Colin Campbell. She was on I’m A Celebrity some years ago, and she seems a thoroughly unpleasant piece of work.



Thanks!  Pretty much what I thought.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Lady Colin Campbell. She was on I’m A Celebrity some years ago, and she seems a thoroughly unpleasant piece of work.


She defended Paedipus Rex iirc.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

Apparently he wanted to cancel publication after his nana died but Random House wouldn't allow it.

He's actually become more trapped now than he was in the firm. Presumably his publisher and netflix, CNN etc were all demanding more and more revelations.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2023)

Wilf said:


> She defended Paedipus Rex iirc.


Claimed the nonce was a herbivore...or something


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Never seen her before. I may not be the best person to represent British people's knowledge in this matter, but she isn't a well-known figure afaik. You seem to have judged her quite accurately already.


Vaguely heard of her. Lady colin campbell. But don't know anything about her. Used to be a metalheads pub called the colin campbell in cov. No idea why she is named after a pub though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Claimed the nonce was a herbivore...or something


Was this on I’m A Celebrity? I never remember any details once it’s off air each  year.  I don’t know her from anything else. I seem to remember she claims her title from someone she is no longer married to (Colin Campbell), which is funny in itself because she has to use his name in order to remain a Lady.   

The whole edifice in microcosm right there.


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2023)

Damned if they do, damned if they don’t


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

T & P said:


> Damned if they do, damned if they don’t
> 
> View attachment 358635


Mail gets to the important stuff at last. Any news on how much their house is worth?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> There are certain posts in the army that allow the wearing of a beard Pioneer Sergeants being the most prominent.
> 
> The Navy, the sailor requests 'Permission to cease shaving'. After a period, the beard is examined, and if not good enough, comes off.
> 
> ...



Having a Jeeves and Wooster moment here....
"Who is this Boko Fiddleworth* you keep talking about?"

* insert Mick Henry here

😄


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Christ, mate, at least make some room for interesting memories on your dying day.


I'm 70 Danny. I've also made some very bad decisions along the years, most of which ended up being amusing, not necessarily amusing to me, but amusing.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Kate also allegedly told Meghan 'You don't know me well enough to talk about my hormones' which, well, yeah?


OMG, It’s all gone a bit Mumsnet!

“AIBU Wills?”


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Vaguely heard of her. Lady colin campbell. But don't know anything about her. Used to be a metalheads pub called the colin campbell in cov. No idea why she is named after a pub though




She was conceived behind it, father a 17 year old coked up stallion by all accounts.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

I read that article about the furnishings.

Apparently Meghan was absolutely furious when she saw the furnishings in Kate's apartment. Her PA had to use sofa.com to purchase their stuff. For free. For their free flat. In a palace. I mean, it's fucking outrageous the pain they must have gone through.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 70 Danny. I've also made some very bad decisions along the years, most of which ended up being amusing, not necessarily amusing to me, but amusing.


Well tell an amusing one next time! 😉


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I read that article about the furnishings.
> 
> Apparently Meghan was absolutely furious when she saw the furnishings in Kate's apartment. Her PA had to use sofa.com to purchase their stuff. For free. For their free flat. In a palace. I mean, it's fucking outrageous the pain they must have gone through.


Must be true if it was in the paper.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Well tell an amusing one next time! 😉



I am swithering on whether to write a book of short stories. It couldn't be published until after I die though, because I don't know who is still alive, and don't want sued.


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Mail gets to the important stuff at last. Any news on how much their house is worth?


Well, I didn’t click on the article as I want to keep my revenue-raising Mail website browsing to a minimum. But the next article down is sadly far less amusing… 



I’ve cropped the screenshot to spare us the suite of gratuitous images below the headline. Fuck knows what else they’ve included in the actual article.

What a bunch a despicable cunts those folk at the Mail are…


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Must be true if it was in the paper.



Genuinely have no idea which bits are true any more but it's great fun watching this

The sofa.com has echoes of Pizza Express in Woking so could be true


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 7, 2023)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Can someone inform me who this gossipy old bitch is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She lives just up the road from me, in Castle Goring, I have no interest in her, beyond being puzzled as to why her home is called 'Castle Goring' and not 'Goring Castle'.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

cupid_stunt said:


> She lives just up the road from me, in Castle Goring, I have no interest in her, beyond being puzzled as to why her home is called 'Castle Goring' and not 'Goring Castle'.  🤷‍♂️


Castle Howard is another example. Anyone know why it’s that way round?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2023)

Fuck me. killer b make a few more posts, please.


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

It's just cooler, like House targareyan (sp?). Prosody was a weapon in the war for baronial precedence too.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I read that article about the furnishings.
> 
> Apparently Meghan was absolutely furious when she saw the furnishings in Kate's apartment. Her PA had to use sofa.com to purchase their stuff. For free. For their free flat. In a palace. I mean, it's fucking outrageous the pain they must have gone through.


There must be a sliding scale of privilege.  Not some theoretical intersectionality thing, just the stuff that normal human beings do themselves that you no longer do or don't think you should have to do.  Afaik, markle was roughly a Holywood C or D lister when she met The Stallion, so may well have had an assistant who did things like sorting her couch.  But now she's entered a world where the norm is having staff to sort your teddy bears or load up your toothbrush.  Noses don't blow themselves.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

moochedit said:


> Vaguely heard of her. Lady colin campbell. But don't know anything about her. Used to be a metalheads pub called the colin campbell in cov. No idea why she is named after a pub though



She has a strange history.









						Lady Colin Campbell - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wilf (Jan 7, 2023)

T & P said:


> Well, I didn’t click on the article as I want to keep my revenue-raising Mail website browsing to a minimum. But the next article down is sadly far less amusing…
> 
> View attachment 358636
> 
> ...


It's a fair guess that team harry doesn't have as many crack press liaison officers practising their dark arts as does team willy/wills/silly billy/charlie.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Castle Howard is another example. Anyone know why it’s that way round?



Castle Stalker, Castle Urquhart, Castle Tioram (So called because it had no well) and Castle Sween et al. Scotland has lots of them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Snooker is on as well.


Snooker it is then.


----------



## JimW (Jan 7, 2023)

Castle Barbara was a place of strife.


----------



## gosub (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> It's
> 
> 
> Come on...his granny gave him the ok... and they allow neat beards.
> ...


That's what I alluded to is at Cmmanding Officers discretion and as CO's go His gran had done pretty well for a lowly transport Corp driver


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

gosub said:


> That's what I alluded to is at Cmmanding Officers discretion and as CO's go His gran had done pretty well for a lowly transport Corp driver



She was actually a mechanic. Same Corps I dare say.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

LDC said:


> MORE MEMES!


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## platinumsage (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Apparently he wanted to cancel publication after his nana died but Random House wouldn't allow it.
> 
> He's actually become more trapped now than he was in the firm. Presumably his publisher and netflix, CNN etc were all demanding more and more revelations.



Nonsense. He wanted to cancel it after the Jubilee, realising he did not want to publish while she was alive. She then died in short order and he went full steam ahead, I can imagine the fist pumping in the publishing team’s office when the Queen death news broke.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 7, 2023)

Yossarian said:


> I don't know if he was boasting - the quotes that have been published don't really make it clear whether he feels remorse or not, maybe they'll read differently in the context of whatever chapter it's in.
> 
> I don't want to be Harry's advocate here and I'm not inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt, but there does seem to be some implied criticism of how the military taught him to dehumanise the enemy.
> 
> _"It wasn't a statistic that filled me with pride but nor did it make me ashamed," he writes. "When I was plunged into the heat and confusion of battle, I didn't think about those as 25 people. You can't kill people if you see them as people. In truth, you can't hurt people if you see them as people. They were chess pieces taken off the board, bad guys eliminated before they kill good guys. They trained me to 'other' them and they trained me well."_


You beat me to it

The “boasting” narrative doesn’t fit the actual published detail 

it’s actually quite a perceptive/self aware  description of his experience in Afghanistan

But it gives every establishment shill and fake journalist plenty of ammo 

Wankers like Ex Colonel Tim Collins who is a narcissistic media whore of the the highest order bloviating about it is a bit rich


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

bellaozzydog said:


> You beat me to it
> 
> The “boasting” narrative doesn’t fit the actual published detail
> 
> ...




Yeah, on the radio yesterday they had cunts like him banging on all morning saying how Harry had let the whole military down and all that. Then they got some bloke on who’d earned a George Cross who said that it wasn’t his style, but he could see why Harry had done it and that it’s perfectly OK to do so. I reckon his word is worth a bit more than the media whores that had been on earlier…


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 7, 2023)

Someone had better tell “them” and their publishers about the no war stories rule


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 7, 2023)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Can someone inform me who this gossipy old bitch is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The youtube reccomendations algorithm has spoken and it doesn't bode well for you!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Was this on I’m A Celebrity? I never remember any details once it’s off air each  year.  I don’t know her from anything else. I seem to remember she claims her title from someone she is no longer married to (Colin Campbell), which is funny in itself because she has to use his name in order to remain a Lady.
> 
> The whole edifice in microcosm right there.


I’m fairly sure she was misgendered at birth due to ambiguous genital deformation and brought up as a boy


I hope I didn’t just fuccking make that up


ETA mostly correct 









						Lady Colin Campbell - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 7, 2023)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the implications of shagging a horsy lady behind a pub are that grave tbf. it's fairly standard coming of age stuff for the landed classes


I always thought (because Popbitch, which may or may not be a barometer of truth), that Tara Palmer Tompkinson was the deflowerer of both of them.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 7, 2023)

AverageJoe said:


> I always thought (because Popbitch, which may or may not be a barometer of truth), that Tara Palmer Tompkinson was the deflowerer of both of them.



She was born in 1971 (I just googled it) so it fits.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 7, 2023)

AverageJoe said:


> I always thought (because Popbitch, which may or may not be a barometer of truth), that Tara Palmer Tompkinson was the deflowerer of both of them.


By royal appointment?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 7, 2023)

Pretty much from what they said


----------



## nightowl (Jan 7, 2023)

I've got no intention of reading the book but as soon as I saw the 'boasting' line being trotted out en masse by the media yesterday in relation to the number of Taliban kills revelation my first thought was, I bet he didn't boast at all, I bet it was just some figure in the middle of a fairly matter of fact line in the book. I'm no cheerleader for the Sussexes but they are on a loser whatever they do and say because it will be twisted by the establishment (I include the media in that) because they are perceived as a threat to the royal family, the ultimate symbol of the 'know your place' system that benefits the bosses and keeps workers down.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> He also says Willie demanded he shave his beard off shouting "I'm the future king..I demand you shave your beard"
> Harry says his grandmother decided he didnt have to shave it off and Wille was livid.
> 
> What adult man has to check with another adult in their family to get permission to have a beard?


Loads of us unfortunately, Mrs Q hates beards and has always flatly refused to contemplate me growing one. Eldest's husband was clean shaven when they got married but grew a beard for charity after Eldest agreed he could if he shaved it off when finished. Once he had she apparently decided it was a massive turn-on and demanded he keep it.  I have pointed out to Mrs Q that she might come to a similar revelation but she refuses to re-consider.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 7, 2023)

My missus made me shave off my 'tickly' goatee.


----------



## A380 (Jan 7, 2023)

xenon said:


> Spoiler alert please.
> 
> I’m reading the Hollow Crown and it’s just getting to that bit. Henry VI has just been done in.



Only on Urban would someone ask for spoilers on something that happened 550 years ago…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

xenon said:


> Spoiler alert please.
> 
> I’m reading the Hollow Crown and it’s just getting to that bit. Henry VI has just been done in.


You won't believe what happened next


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2023)

nightowl said:


> My missus made me shave off my 'tickly' goatee.


Fist bump Bro


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> The King is a constitutional monarch, he has little actual power.


Yeah. The head of state who meets weekly with the prime minister and is one of the country’s biggest landowners (if not the biggest) has little actual power. Just


----------



## nightowl (Jan 7, 2023)

It's more what they represent - that some people are better than you because of accident of birth - than any real power they have these days. They hold this country back.


----------



## A380 (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2023)

A380 said:


> View attachment 358679



Bruh, Bahnhof Strasse got this one in earlier....


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2023)

It's true that Chucky may have no formal power but he does have influence. He strikes me that as a person he is something of an amiable if ineffectual old duffer and it might very be that he has told Rishi Rich that he doesn't think much of forced deportations to Rwanda or trying to crush the nurses strike. However even when telling Chucky to take a hike, Rishi will still be polite and deferential about it in a way he wouldn't be with most anyone else.
However in many other ways the Royals have greatly benefited from this influence, just how many laws have got 'special' exemptions to the Royal Family in them? There seems to be loads and of course the special treatment meted out to He Who Cannot Sweat. I'm not a hater of them as individuals but the whole institution really has no place in a modern western society. 
The idea that one family is special and important purely because of preceding generations is just plain ridiculous. The only place we should hear about kings and princes these days is in fairy stories and Kdrama's on Netflix (which are mostly fairy stories anyway)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

Strikes me that as a person, old sausage fingers is a nasty cunt. I doubt he gives a flying fuck about deportations or strikes or any of the rest of it. Probably only vaguely aware of such things. Queen was the same. Looked after the interests of the royal family and cared about nothing else.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> He strikes me that as a person he is something of an amiable if ineffectual old duffer



dunno - the hissy fits over the pen and something in the wrong place on the table when he had to sign some paper suggest there may be not much doing on the 'amiable' front


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> I read that article about the furnishings.
> 
> Apparently Meghan was absolutely furious when she saw the furnishings in Kate's apartment. Her PA had to use sofa.com to purchase their stuff. For free. For their free flat. In a palace. I mean, it's fucking outrageous the pain they must have gone through.


I think it’s this that grates the most with me. Turning their noses up at not good enough fixtures and fittings that we fucking pay for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> It's true that Chucky may have no formal power but he does have influence. He strikes me that as a person he is something of an amiable if ineffectual old duffer and it might very be that he has told Rishi Rich that he doesn't think much of forced deportations to Rwanda or trying to crush the nurses strike. However even when telling Chucky to take a hike, Rishi will still be polite and deferential about it in a way he wouldn't be with most anyone else.
> However in many other ways the Royals have greatly benefited from this influence, just how many laws have got 'special' exemptions to the Royal Family in them? There seems to be loads and of course the special treatment meted out to He Who Cannot Sweat. I'm not a hater of them as individuals but the whole institution really has no place in a modern western society.
> The idea that one family is special and important purely because of preceding generations is just plain ridiculous. The only place we should hear about kings and princes these days is in fairy stories and Kdrama's on Netflix (which are mostly fairy stories anyway)


But not I note history books

Charles is anything but an amiable auld duffer, he'd have you disembowelled for putting a pen in the wrong place on a table if he could


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 7, 2023)

This whole set-up needs to go. Strange, inbred parasites with a constitutional position. Grown up countries don't do this.

All these wankers in the media uncritically defending this crap.

The memes are entertaining in a sort of car crash way though. 🤣


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

eatmorecheese said:


> This whole set-up needs to go. Strange, inbred parasites with a constitutional position. Grown up countries don't do this.
> 
> All these wankers in the media uncritically defending this crap.
> 
> The memes are entertaining in a sort of car crash way though. 🤣


As an oddity of history, monarchy has survived in Europe mostly in the northwest. So here, Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Sweden, Norway, Denmark. It was reintroduced in Spain of course, but it's gone everywhere else, save for tiny statelets. 

They're not a terrible group of countries to live in, but I don't think there's a causal link. It's simply (Spain excepted) a reflection of a certain continuity of regime without either revolution of some kind or devastating defeat in war. Aside possibly from Spain, I think the UK's monarchy is probably the worst in terms of its deleterious effects on the country. 

Monarchies can last a long time just out of inertia. Without a significant jolt of some kind, they don't tend to go. Being pessimistic here, excepting former colonies gaining independence, I can't think of a single instance in which a country has gone from monarchy to republic without some form of (usually violent) rupture.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2023)

Yet they incessantly go through the whole pantomime of justifying their existence. Which makes Harold throwing a spanner in the works in order to secure an income pretty amusing. If they hadn’t insisted they be working Royals surely they could have just bought him off and avoided all of this.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 7, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Monarchies can last a long time just out of inertia. Without a significant jolt of some kind, they don't tend to go. Being pessimistic here, excepting former colonies gaining independence, I can't think of a single instance in which a country has gone from monarchy to republic without some form of (usually violent) rupture.


Australia and New Zealand could transiion easily without such conflict. It's like the mini Union flag in the corners of their flags. Why would they tie themselves to some family on the other side of the world who don't give a shit about them, particularly as their demographics become more based on the Asia-Pacific? Otherwise, agreed.

ETA:  

Keating is a bit of a cunt, but this sums it up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> Loads of us unfortunately, Mrs Q hates beards and has always flatly refused to contemplate me growing one. Eldest's husband was clean shaven when they got married but grew a beard for charity after Eldest agreed he could if he shaved it off when finished. Once he had she apparently decided it was a massive turn-on and demanded he keep it.  I have pointed out to Mrs Q that she might come to a similar revelation but she refuses to re-consider.




Was going to make a really tasteless quip about younger couples being more in to cunnilingus than olds, but held back. Maybe I is finally growning up?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was going to make a really tasteless quip about younger couples being more in to cunnilingus than olds, but held back. Maybe I is finally growning up?


Explaining the ‘quip’ isn’t really holding back, is it?


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 7, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> The conversation went thus. RSM 'Your hair is a bit long Sir' Maj M 'Fuck off RSM' and continued along the corridor. This left me coming towards the RSM desperately trying not to laugh... it was difficult.



Bizarre, isn't it? If you'd discovered this as an anthropologist coming across a previously unknown people, you'd think that their hair regulations were some arcane religious stipulation. The length of cardiologists' hair has been shown to have no effect on patient safety.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 7, 2023)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As an oddity of history, monarchy has survived in Europe mostly in the northwest. So here, Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Sweden, Norway, Denmark. It was reintroduced in Spain of course, but it's gone everywhere else, save for tiny statelets.
> 
> They're not a terrible group of countries to live in, but I don't think there's a causal link. It's simply (Spain excepted) a reflection of a certain continuity of regime without either revolution of some kind or devastating defeat in war. Aside possibly from Spain, I think the UK's monarchy is probably the worst in terms of its deleterious effects on the country.
> 
> Monarchies can last a long time just out of inertia. Without a significant jolt of some kind, they don't tend to go. Being pessimistic here, excepting former colonies gaining independence, I can't think of a single instance in which a country has gone from monarchy to republic without some form of (usually violent) rupture.


Are such jolts likely to happen nowadays in the UK which I’d think could be reasonably termed a mature nation state?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Explaining the ‘quip’ isn’t really holding back, is it?




I didn't go in to the bristley bits stimulating the clit or nothing, I think I should be applauded for my restraint in this delicate matter.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 7, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Are such jolts likely to happen nowadays in the UK which I’d think could be reasonably termed a mature nation state?


No. And sadly I don't think this current nonsense even comes close to counting as a proper jolt. It could lead to a slimming and toning down of the monarchy but not to its abolition.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was going to make a really tasteless quip about younger couples being more in to cunnilingus than olds, but held back. Maybe I is finally growning up?


If you only knew the full truth


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

Far be it


ouirdeaux said:


> Bizarre, isn't it? If you'd discovered this as an anthropologist coming across a previously unknown people, you'd think that their hair regulations were some arcane religious stipulation. The length of cardiologists' hair has been shown to have no effect on patient safety.


Far be it from me to dissect military etiquette and tradition. 

I think that tradition can be best described in this joke.

A new CO took over a regiment. On his first tour round, he came across two armed soldiers guarding a bench, on asking why, he was told it was always thus, the grizzliest of old soldiers had guarded the bench in their youth. He contacted the previous CO, to be told, I took over the tradition from my predecessor.

Our man didn't give up, he tracked down every predecessor, until at last, he came to the man who had given the order.

He went to his nursing home, the hoary old warrior, tremulous of limb now, but still sharp as a tack asked what he could do for our man.

The officer explained the situation, and asked what made the bench so special?

In his rasping feeble voice, the old man said 'Good Lord, isn't the paint dry yet?'.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

I think...Harry is looking for a "divorce " from the institution. And a pay out for the divorce.
He wants his family but wants nothing to do with the institution.

They should have paid him off and settled this shit when he left and let him sort out his own life. But the royal correspondents were being fed stories still by some twatty family members so he decided 
"Fuck this lark" and turned tables on them all..got his story out there and is probably laughing his head off now knowing he will make more than the tabloids and at the same time having shown a glimse of how dysfunctional the royals are despite their lovely public manners and "genteel ways". 

They're tough and rough people. They'd have your guts for garters before breakfast. Shaming bullying hazing is all in their familial relationship artillary. We know this from Diana..and even Charles who was teased til he cried as a little child..by Philip.

Harry is naive though if he thinks the US will embrace him if he becomes a laughing stock. 
I can't see anyone with a brain wanting to listen to him giving a speech on any stage...his frozen penis would just pop into minds and distract people.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2023)

kebabking said:


> Bruh, Bahnhof Strasse got this one in earlier....



I nearly posted it too 😩


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2023)

MickiQ said:


> It's true that Chucky may have no formal power but he does have influence. He strikes me that as a person he is something of an amiable if ineffectual old duffer and it might very be that he has told Rishi Rich that he doesn't think much of forced deportations to Rwanda or trying to crush the nurses strike. However even when *telling Chucky to take a hike*, Rishi will still be polite and deferential about it in a way he wouldn't be with most anyone else.
> However in many other ways the Royals have greatly benefited from this influence, just how many laws have got 'special' exemptions to the Royal Family in them? There seems to be loads and of course the special treatment meted out to He Who Cannot Sweat. I'm not a hater of them as individuals but the whole institution really has no place in a modern western society.
> The idea that one family is special and important purely because of preceding generations is just plain ridiculous. The only place we should hear about kings and princes these days is in fairy stories and Kdrama's on Netflix (which are mostly fairy stories anyway)



This is exactly the point. The PM tells the monarch'No', and awkward as it is, there is nothing the monarch can do.

One would of course hope that the monarch would have the nous not to put themselves in that situation. If they are, their advisors should be heading to Tower Green.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is exactly the point. The PM tells the monarch'No', and awkward as it is, there is nothing the monarch can do.



Except sack them, as per 1975.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 7, 2023)

I thought the singing with seals on the Scottish coast episode was a bit yuck. I can’t decide whether it was cruel or appropriate for the chef to have pointed out, when told by Meghan that she’d serenaded them, that they’d probably all died after killer whales heard and homed in on the area for dinner.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Jan 7, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> Everyone in a relationship, I’m imagining. (I hope I’m not saying too much here!)


No. Although I do think it’s a bit odd. If anyone tried to tell me how I could have my hair or what I should do about waxing or not waxing to their satisfaction, I’d tell them to go fuck themselves. It would be the end of the relationship. But as you say, men seem to take it as one of those things. I never did it to my ex husband, because I wouldn’t put up with it being done to me. Seems to verge on controlling.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 7, 2023)

Prince Harry was high on laughing gas and ate Nando's chicken at the birth of his son Archie, he reveals in his new book​


----------



## moochedit (Jan 7, 2023)

Petcha said:


> Prince Harry was high on laughing gas and ate Nando's chicken at the birth of his son Archie, he reveals in his new book​





Has anyone created a prince harry headline generator yet?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sunday at 12:36 AM)

Petcha said:


> Prince Harry was high on laughing gas and ate Nando's chicken at the birth of his son Archie, he reveals in his new book​


This appears to be attempting to be on the level with the common man. Except I doubt many common men take laughing gas in hospitals.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 1:03 AM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This appears to be attempting to be on the level with the common man. Except I doubt many common men take laughing gas in hospitals.


i dunno about that. i certainly have. i bet a few fellas have been tempted during lulls in contractions


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 1:22 AM)

Petcha said:


> Prince Harry was high on laughing gas and ate Nando's chicken at the birth of his son Archie, he reveals in his new book​


I'm sure Chris Morris has started working on a script, but as soon as he gets a few lines down he sees something like this and shakes his head in disgust.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 1:29 AM)

The windsors have got Jonathon Dimbleby on the case now, pretty much an 'official' rebuttal.  Seems equally keen to get down in the dirt:









						King's friend 'perplexed' by claims from 'very troubled' Prince Harry
					

Broadcaster Jonathan Dimbleby, who interviewed King Charles in 1994 when he admitted an affair, has accused Prince Harry of sharing "B-list celebrity claims" in his book




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 1:34 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno about that. i certainly have. i bet a few fellas have been tempted during lulls in contractions


I remember being given laughing gas in an ambulance on the way to hospital with a banjaxed knee.
It was great!!! 😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 2:35 AM)

Aladdin said:


> I remember being given laughing gas in an ambulance on the way to hospital with a banjaxed knee.
> It was great!!! 😁


I had it whilst they were popping a dislocated finger back in - still fucking hurt mind!


----------



## Sue (Sunday at 2:54 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno about that. i certainly have. i bet a few fellas have been tempted during lulls in contractions


A friend had lots and ended up throwing up as he'd been eating a load of biscuits. His partner (who was in labour) was extremely unimpressed, especially as the nurses etc kept asking him how he was doing, was he feeling better etc.


----------



## Raheem (Sunday at 3:01 AM)

I had it at the dentist as a kid. My very first trip. Every time he put the drill in I got a snowstorm across my vision like the TV losing its signal.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sunday at 4:53 AM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This appears to be attempting to be on the level with the common man. Except I doubt many common men take laughing gas in hospitals.


Really


----------



## ouirdeaux (Sunday at 5:01 AM)

Raheem said:


> I had it at the dentist as a kid.



So did I -- or at least I assume that what the dentist called the 'magic carpet' was nitrous oxide. All the kids absolutely_ loved_ going to the dentist. Is it particularly dangerous, or is there a reason why it isn't generally used any more?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sunday at 6:40 AM)

Sue said:


> A friend had lots and ended up throwing up as he'd been eating a load of biscuits. His partner (who was in labour) was extremely unimpressed, especially as the nurses etc kept asking him how he was doing, was he feeling better etc.


I bet that never gets mentioned these days by your friend.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sunday at 6:53 AM)

Aladdin said:


> I can't see anyone with a brain wanting to listen to him giving a speech on any stage...*his frozen penis would just pop into minds and distract people.*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 7:15 AM)

Petcha said:


> I read that article about the furnishings.
> 
> Apparently Meghan was absolutely furious when she saw the furnishings in Kate's apartment. Her PA had to use sofa.com to purchase their stuff. For free. For their free flat. In a palace. I mean, it's fucking outrageous the pain they must have gone through.


To play devil’s advocate for a moment, it’s not necessarily about the furniture but the perception of being treated differently, and of being seen as less accepted and valued. Which presumably (moving to Harry) is all related to this idea of bring spare parts. Favoured son - disfavoured son is a trope as old as time surely.  On one level because of the financial privilege it all seems ridiculous and pretty to us, but change that setting and the dramas and family dynamics are more basic.


MickiQ said:


> If you only knew the full truth


He can’t handle the truth!!! 

😉


Magnus McGinty said:


> This appears to be attempting to be on the level with the common man. Except I doubt many common men take laughing gas in hospitals.


I think _any_ common man with a passing interest in taking substances and a quiet moment with his birthing partner has probably had at least one good huff.


----------



## platinumsage (Sunday at 7:16 AM)

The Times reckons some revenge briefings might start soon:

'Harry’s disloyalty in spilling the beans has staggered lifelong friends of the brothers, who thought they would always have each other’s backs, no matter how distant they grew. While fisticuffs in the Nottingham Cottage kitchen in 2019 have long been known about in their tight-knit group, nobody thought Harry would go there. Why? Because of how much “shit” on Harry friends and family have kept under wraps for years, much of which has so far not emerged in the book’s leaked extracts.

“I don’t know how you can do that to your brother, even if you don’t like or get on with him any more,” says a friend of the royal family. “William was always there to pick up the pieces for Harry, he was his mum [after Diana]. There’s so much stuff over the years that Harry has rung friends up about and said, ‘throw away that photo, promise you won’t speak about this’. You could have a f***ing field day with shit on Harry. So could William, who (in comparison) is as clean as a whistle

Another close friend of the brothers says: “It’s strategically not clever. Harry is good at getting his narrative out there but we know so much, we’ve cleaned up so many messes over the years, there is so much we could say.” Several friends of Harry, once loyal to him, say they are considering whether to go on the record to debunk some of his claims as “bollocks” and drop counter-bombshells of their own. “Loyalty works both ways,” warns one.'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sunday at 7:44 AM)

platinumsage said:


> The Times reckons some revenge briefings might start soon:
> 
> 'Harry’s disloyalty in spilling the beans has staggered lifelong friends of the brothers, who thought they would always have each other’s backs, no matter how distant they grew. While fisticuffs in the Nottingham Cottage kitchen in 2019 have long been known about in their tight-knit group, nobody thought Harry would go there. Why? Because of how much “shit” on Harry friends and family have kept under wraps for years, much of which has so far not emerged in the book’s leaked extracts.
> 
> ...



Oh, pantomime season could be getting a long extension this year. 

Full article, paywall busted link - Welcome to nginx!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sunday at 7:52 AM)

He really has been a dickhead including the death of 25 Taliban in his book, the fact him and/or his advisers couldn't spot the potential fall-out just beggars belief.    



> Military veterans fear terrorists could target the Invictus Games to avenge the 25 Taliban fighters killed by Prince Harry. Experts tonight said security at this autumn’s event for wounded soldiers will be “a nightmare”. There are also fears Harry has jeopardised any event he attends – and that he could be regarded in the same vein as The Satanic Verses author Salman Rushdie.
> 
> Admiral Lord West, former head of the Navy, told the Sunday Mirror: “The Invictus Games is very much labelled to him and so I would have thought the threat level there will definitely be higher. There will be serious security issues because of what he said. Measures will have to be put in place to protect the veterans. And there will be people who, given half the chance, will want to do something.”
> 
> He called Harry “very stupid” for giving details of his Taliban kills.











						Harry warned Invictus Games 'at risk of terror attack' after Taliban kill claims
					

Admiral Lord West, former head of the navy, said the Invictus Games will now have 'serious security issues' because of their direct connection to Prince Harry




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sunday at 8:04 AM)

cupid_stunt said:


> He really has been a dickhead including the death of 25 Taliban in his book, the fact him and/or his advisers couldn't spot the potential fall-out just beggars belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More tame brass wheeled in to pile in on the situations


----------



## ska invita (Sunday at 8:26 AM)

platinumsage said:


> The Times reckons some revenge briefings might start soon:


Soon? Yesterday's front pages immediately managed to find a range of Harry Is A Cunt angles, and that Times thing is already just more of the same.
The main accusation Harry makes is that him and Meghan got aggressively briefed against by them, which they dont deny, so of course there will be more, and when there aren't actual briefings the press will chuck shit anyway


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 8:28 AM)

Harry may be barred from US & put visa 'at risk' after drugs admission
					

Harry admitted drug use in his memoir. Applicants would be denied a US visa over their history with illegal substances, but authorities note entry into the country is granted on a 'case-by-case' basis.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Great system. So anyone else would be screwed, but not this freeloader.


----------



## platinumsage (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Apparently he said in the book that when Meghan was giving birth to Archie he consumed all the nitrous himself until it was empty, because he was bored, so Meghan had to have an epidural.


----------



## platinumsage (Sunday at 8:34 AM)

ska invita said:


> Soon? Yesterday's front pages immediately managed to find a range of Harry Is A Cunt angles, and that Times thing is already just more of the same.
> The main accusation Harry makes is that him and Meghan got aggressively briefed against by them, which they dont deny, so of course there will be more, and when there aren't actual briefings the press will chuck shit anyway



I don't think they've even brushed the surface yet.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 8:50 AM)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently he said in the book that when Meghan was giving birth to Archie he consumed all the nitrous himself until it was empty, because he was bored, so Meghan had to have an epidural.


Sorry to drag you into this kalidarkone , particularly if you find this stuff as boring as paint drying, but can I tap your knowledge to ask if the above is possible (and wouldn’t be replaced)? Because it doesn’t seem quite right to me. 

Just from my own experience, you’re told you don’t need G&A once the epidural has kicked in so it’s more feasible he had fun with it afterwards.


----------



## weepiper (Sunday at 9:05 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry to drag you into this kalidarkone , particularly if you find this stuff as boring as paint drying, but can I tap your knowledge to ask if the above is possible (and wouldn’t be replaced)? Because it doesn’t seem quite right to me.
> 
> Just from my own experience, you’re told you don’t need G&A once the epidural has kicked in so it’s more feasible he had fun with it afterwards.


It's possible it might run out if you weren't in hospital (home birth etc). It seems unlikely that a midwife would have left them alone for long enough for him to neck all the gas and air if they were in hospital though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 9:18 AM)

weepiper said:


> It's possible it might run out if you weren't in hospital (home birth etc). It seems unlikely that a midwife would have left them alone for long enough for him to neck all the gas and air if they were in hospital though.


Yeah, but I was assuming they were at some sort of hospital or birthing centre anyway for her to then be able to have an epidural.


----------



## Combustible (Sunday at 9:21 AM)

cupid_stunt said:


> He really has been a dickhead including the death of 25 Taliban in his book, the fact him and/or his advisers couldn't spot the potential fall-out just beggars belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the Taliban were shocked to find out that the man operating the great big gun on a helicopter might have killed some of them. It would make a lot of Salman Rushdies if they started going after every meathead who boasted about killing in Afghanistan, and if it was such a concern for Harry in particular, why did they deploy him.


----------



## MickiQ (Sunday at 9:34 AM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No. Although I do think it’s a bit odd. If anyone tried to tell me how I could have my hair or what I should do about waxing or not waxing to their satisfaction, I’d tell them to go fuck themselves. It would be the end of the relationship. But as you say, men seem to take it as one of those things. I never did it to my ex husband, because I wouldn’t put up with it being done to me. Seems to verge on controlling.


I've shared half my life with an intelligent, funny and beautiful woman who has given me four incredible children, that she insists on her right to veto me growing a beard seems a small price to pay for this.
I can't imagine my brother offering an opinion on whether I should have a beard or not though.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 9:59 AM)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, pantomime season could be getting a long extension this year.
> 
> Full article, paywall busted link - Welcome to nginx!




I cant see anything about Harry topping his dad's tampon phone conversation with Camilla.


----------



## kropotkin (Sunday at 10:04 AM)

bellaozzydog said:


> More tame brass wheeled in to pile in on the situations


That's exactly what I thought when I heard the confected outrage on the radio earlier


----------



## kropotkin (Sunday at 10:05 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry to drag you into this kalidarkone , particularly if you find this stuff as boring as paint drying, but can I tap your knowledge to ask if the above is possible (and wouldn’t be replaced)? Because it doesn’t seem quite right to me.
> 
> Just from my own experience, you’re told you don’t need G&A once the epidural has kicked in so it’s more feasible he had fun with it afterwards.


No, it's piped through the walls rather than a cylinder and effectively endless.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 10:10 AM)

It's weird how much he hates William. Do you reckon some of it is because he'd like to have a go at the queen but can't?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sunday at 10:12 AM)

Aladdin said:


> I think...Harry is looking for a "divorce " from the institution. And a pay out for the divorce.
> He wants his family but wants nothing to do with the institution.
> 
> They should have paid him off and settled this shit when he left and let him sort out his own life. But the royal correspondents were being fed stories still by some twatty family members so he decided
> ...


I don't think the people who elected Donald Trump president will be deterred by a frozen penis


----------



## JimW (Sunday at 10:14 AM)

Cold cocked in more ways than one these past few years.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 10:20 AM)

Just wondering ... would Harry have been ordered to kill?


----------



## LDC (Sunday at 10:22 AM)

Edited; was a shit joke....


----------



## JimW (Sunday at 10:23 AM)

Aladdin said:


> Just wondering ... would Harry have been ordered to kill?


Should think it would be a least implicit in an air support callout


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 10:34 AM)

frogwoman said:


> It's weird how much he hates William. Do you reckon some of it is because he'd like to have a go at the queen but can't?


Some siblings hate each other  And the “perfect, can’t do no wrong” versus the “rebellious, acting out, scapegoated/seen as never doing right” sibling pairing is so well known it would be literary cliche in fiction!

But yeah, you’re right, I suspect a lot of free floating anger and resentment (towards people he can’t bear to be angry at, about stuff he still doesn’t quite understand himself) is being focused right at his brother atm.

I’m no monarchist and would have the whole thing scrapped, but psychologically it must be a really weird thing being seen as a “spare”. To cope I imagine you become very resentful or enjoy the relative freedom. Seems he’s doing both.


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 10:45 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Some siblings hate each other  And the “perfect, can’t do no wrong” versus the “rebellious, acting out, scapegoated/seen as never doing right” sibling pairing is so well known it would be literary cliche in fiction!
> 
> But yeah, you’re right, I suspect a lot of free floating anger and resentment (towards people he can’t bear to be angry at, about stuff he still doesn’t quite understand himself) is being focused right at his brother atm.
> 
> I’m no monarchist and would have the whole thing scrapped, but psychologically it must be a really weird thing being seen as a “spare”. To cope I imagine you become very resentful or enjoy the relative freedom. Seems he’s doing both.



I cut my sister out of my life a couple of years ago and don't plan on ever seeing her again. Wouldn't piss on her if she was on fire. Obvs. I dont have the platform that Harry does but I still wouldn't do what he's been doing, as much fun as is to watch. Just move on man.


----------



## Elpenor (Sunday at 10:45 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Some siblings hate each other  And the “perfect, can’t do no wrong” versus the “rebellious, acting out, scapegoated/seen as never doing right” sibling pairing is so well known it would be literary cliche in fiction!


“Look I may have dressed as a Nazi but I’ve never had a strap-on shoved up my arse, except for that one night in the mess at Sandhurst when everyone did it”


----------



## kalidarkone (Sunday at 10:45 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry to drag you into this kalidarkone , particularly if you find this stuff as boring as paint drying, but can I tap your knowledge to ask if the above is possible (and wouldn’t be replaced)? Because it doesn’t seem quite right to me.
> 
> Just from my own experience, you’re told you don’t need G&A once the epidural has kicked in so it’s more feasible he had fun with it afterwards.


In delivery suite Nitrous Oxide is piped in, much like Oxygen is so shouldn't run out.
So depends on where she gave birth, if it was a home birth then it's more feasible that all the nitrous oxide ran out as it's in potable cannisters.

It takes a bit of time to set an epidural up so no doubt she was using it prior to having an epidural.


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 10:47 AM)

I just checked Piers Morgan's twitter and he appears to have taken a Twitter holiday for some reason. Be he's regretting that now, must be killing him not to be able to post


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 10:48 AM)

Elpenor said:


> “Look I may have dressed as a Nazi but I’ve never had a strap-on shoved up my arse, except for that one night in the mess at Sandhurst when everyone did it”


Write it! We’ll crowd fund you


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 10:49 AM)

Maybe Harold and Willy need a boys’ night in watching Encanto together 😍


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sunday at 10:54 AM)

frogwoman said:


> It's weird how much he hates William. Do you reckon some of it is because he'd like to have a go at the queen but can't?



If he wants to be king that much he could always just murder his brother. 

The royal family is supposed to be all about tradition, and yet they've completely forgotten all the fun traditions like murdering each other to gain power.


----------



## Part 2 (Sunday at 11:00 AM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This appears to be attempting to be on the level with the common man. Except I doubt many common men take laughing gas in hospitals.


I don't know a man who's been present at their kids birth and hasn't had a go on the gas and air.


----------



## platinumsage (Sunday at 11:08 AM)

SpookyFrank said:


> If he wants to be king that much he could always just murder his brother.
> 
> The royal family is supposed to be all about tradition, and yet they've completely forgotten all the fun traditions like murdering each other to gain power.



He'd have to murder his brother's three children too. Best to go for a helicopter "accident" or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 11:10 AM)

platinumsage said:


> He'd have to murder his brother's three children too. Best to go for a helicopter "accident" or something.


Taking them on a trip to the Tower of London traditional


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 11:11 AM)

MickiQ said:


> I've shared half my life with an intelligent, funny and beautiful woman who has given me four incredible children, that she insists on her right to veto me growing a beard seems a small price to pay for this.
> I can't imagine my brother offering an opinion on whether I should have a beard or not though.


It’s your relationship. How you conduct it is your business. How I conduct mine is mine - anything resembling ‘I don’t like/would prefer hair there’ and I’d be done. My sons father gave me him, but I wouldn't have entertained the thought that this gave him a veto over my appearance. I can’t imagine saying it to anyone else (except perhaps a sibling - ‘you look like shit like that’ is _exactly_ the kind of thing you’d say to a brother or sister). I don’t generally find guys with long hair attractive, for instance, but it’s their hair.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 11:11 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Some siblings hate each other  And the “perfect, can’t do no wrong” versus the “rebellious, acting out, scapegoated/seen as never doing right” sibling pairing is so well known it would be literary cliche in fiction!
> 
> But yeah, you’re right, I suspect a lot of free floating anger and resentment (towards people he can’t bear to be angry at, about stuff he still doesn’t quite understand himself) is being focused right at his brother atm.
> 
> I’m no monarchist and would have the whole thing scrapped, but psychologically it must be a really weird thing being seen as a “spare”. To cope I imagine you become very resentful or enjoy the relative freedom. Seems he’s doing both.


I just think we need to get rid of the monarchy tbh. I can't be arsed hating them. Just find it sad and weird. If he had actually been brought as having a normal life/job was a perfectly OK thing to do, then maybe this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sunday at 11:12 AM)

Pickman's model said:


> Taking them on a trip to the Tower of London traditional


with the plasterers trowel in his back pocket


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 11:13 AM)

MickiQ said:


> I've shared half my life with an intelligent, funny and beautiful woman who has given me four incredible children, that she insists on her right to veto me growing a beard seems a small price to pay for this.
> I can't imagine my brother offering an opinion on whether I should have a beard or not though.


When you've had a beard in the past has it been the full Karl marx, a Jeremy corbyn, or maybe a straggly ho chi minh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sunday at 11:14 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’m no monarchist and would have the whole thing scrapped, but psychologically it must be a really weird thing being seen as a “spare”. To cope I imagine you become very resentful or enjoy the relative freedom. Seems he’s doing both.



Probably doesn't compare to the anguish of having your son or father vaporised by some cunt in a helicopter for the sake of a photo op.

I mean if my mum had been smashed into foie gras because some people wanted a photo of her I'd be less inclined to pander to the press but that's just me.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 11:15 AM)

If it even happened.  I'm still not sure he didn't make up the killing 25 people thing


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 11:23 AM)

It’s been interesting to find the ultra nationalist royalist Harry haters proudly on the same side as the Taliban. I’ve seen a couple of articles over the last few days, quoting them as if they’re suddenly some kind of ally. I thought it might’ve been harder fo4 them to square before embracing it as they have. I don’t know why I thought that, it was naive of me to expect consistency over convenience.


----------



## JimW (Sunday at 11:27 AM)

The idea he suffers as a spare is such bollocks, like he's been deprived of some genuine right rather than falling just short of a ridiculous privilege.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

So basically, is all this Harold and Willy shit all about this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

JimW said:


> The idea he suffers as a spare is such bollocks, like he's been deprived of some genuine right rather than falling just short of a ridiculous privilege.


And sitting on a pile of cash smaug would be proud of


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 11:37 AM)

JimW said:


> The idea he suffers as a spare is such bollocks, like he's been deprived of some genuine right rather than falling just short of a ridiculous privilege.


I think most families treat children differently? Even if they consciously try not to. Sometimes your personality is just more aligned with one over the other. Even in those who manage to be fair handed on every issue over the course of the lifetimes of all involved, the children themselves will perceive it differently - they’ll always remember that they were reprimanded for something they know (but their parents didn’t find out) their sibling got away with, for example.

I always had the impression that Harry had the better deal. Diana used William as a confidante, whereas Harry was allowed to get on with his childhood without her confiding in him about her sex life, her depression, her media strategy, her feelings towards the rest of the family. William’s view on her as a parent is likely to be far more conflicted than people (and Harry) generally assume, especially considering his being in his mid teens when she died, as opposed to 12.

Twelve year olds still just about think their mummies are wonderful. Fifteen year olds certainly do not.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 11:56 AM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think most families treat children differently? Even if they consciously try not to. Sometimes your personality is just more aligned with one over the other. Even in those who manage to be fair handed on every issue over the course of the lifetimes of all involved, the children themselves will perceive it differently - they’ll always remember that they were reprimanded for something they know (but their parents didn’t find out) their sibling got away with, for example.
> 
> I always had the impression that Harry had the better deal. Diana used William as a confidante, whereas Harry was allowed to get on with his childhood without her confiding in him about her sex life, her depression, her media strategy, her feelings towards the rest of the family. William’s view on her as a parent is likely to be far more conflicted than people (and Harry) generally assume, especially considering his being in his mid teens when she died, as opposed to 12.
> 
> Twelve year olds still just about think their mummies are wonderful. Fifteen year olds certainly do not.


Yeah I can imagine that's going to raise tensions between them massively


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sunday at 12:11 PM)

DotCommunist said:


> with the plasterers trowel in his back pocket


Or a butt of malmsey  being secretly prepared.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 12:16 PM)

bellaozzydog said:


> More tame brass wheeled in to pile in on the situations


There's a very real sense of the establishment gearing up against him here.  The tone seems to be ramping up now, from 'more in sorrow than anger' briefings to full on attacks.  I don't have any newspaper subscriptions, but from what I can see outside the paywalls, it's pretty uniform.  From lowlife celebrity journalists through to ex army buddies and military top brass - all just as grubby.  Can't summon much sympathy for this elite twat who is only now finding out what it is to lose out in an inter-elite battle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sunday at 12:21 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> It’s been interesting to find the ultra nationalist royalist Harry haters proudly on the same side as the Taliban. I’ve seen a couple of articles over the last few days, quoting them as if they’re suddenly some kind of ally. I thought it might’ve been harder fo4 them to square before embracing it as they have. I don’t know why I thought that, it was naive of me to expect consistency over convenience.


'so I hear you're a mujahadeen now father'


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 12:22 PM)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably doesn't compare to the anguish of having your son or father vaporised by some cunt in a helicopter for the sake of a photo op.
> 
> I mean if my mum had been smashed into foie gras because some people wanted a photo of her I'd be less inclined to pander to the press but that's just me.


Of course it doesn’t, I agree. But being fucked up by one thing doesn’t mean you won’t fuck up yourself in another way. And I’m guessing the press thing is complicated. He may want to tell it to fuck off but on another level he possibly craves its approval, at a level he’s probably not consciously aware of. Same is likely to go for his family.

And of course he’s going to be troubled. There’s all the hierarchy and brotherly comparison mentioned. From the impression given of his dad and grandparents it doesn’t sound like there’s been a lot of warmth there, both through absence (physical and emotional) and protocols. No idea what his mum would have been like but she died when he was 12, at the cusp of adolescence, in a horribly public way.

Did he go to boarding school at some point? There’s a whole thread in nobbing and sobbing talking about how vile those places are. Then there’s the question of how military training and experience would have impacted an already quite fragile psyche, even one bolstered by all that financial and cultural privilege.

Then there’s a whole load of unknown stuff to us about his basic personality, including whether he tends to see things positively or negatively, how easily anxious and/or angry he gets, how sensitive he is in general, how he holds on to resentments etc. And the impact of having to put on a public facade and push his own feelings aside, as he will no doubt have had to do, is huge.





JimW said:


> The idea he suffers as a spare is such bollocks, like he's been deprived of some genuine right rather than falling just short of a ridiculous privilege.


Not quite the same thing but there are families who have another child to help an older child’s health condition (bone marrow transplant for example) and the later feelings around that can be hugely complicated, and need to be very carefully managed. And I somehow doubt that anyone around Harry was thinking about these sorts of things, even if the spare thing was only talked about as a joke. Things adults see as jokes can be interpreted by children very differently.



I personally wouldn’t want to change places with him, despite the eye watering wealth. At all. He’s certainly not the only person to go through harmful experiences and he’s had a massive practical and financial back up that only a tiny minority have. But the flip side of that privilege is that when you do implode, you do it very messily all over the public eye.



Tl;dr: he’s probably very troubled for some really complicated reasons


----------



## brogdale (Sunday at 12:23 PM)

Wilf said:


> There's a very real sense of the establishment gearing up against him here.  The tone seems to be ramping up now, from 'more in sorrow than anger' briefings to full on attacks.  I don't have any newspaper subscriptions, but from what I can see outside the paywalls, it's pretty uniform.  From lowlife celebrity journalists through to ex army buddies and military top brass - all just as grubby.  Can't summon much sympathy for this elite twat who is only now finding out what it is to lose out in an inter-elite battle.


And if he recanted, divorced, came home to the 'the firm' and apologised we know that those same voices would do their very best to rehabilitate him back to the 'lovable' old war hero that he was previously sold as.


----------



## nightowl (Sunday at 12:27 PM)

A newspaper's anonymous source... aka "we made it up and try and prove otherwise".


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sunday at 12:30 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Except sack them, as per 1975.


Despite which, the monarch still remains Australia's head of state.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 12:30 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> I don't think the people who elected Donald Trump president will be deterred by a frozen penis


When you woke up today, did you ever think you'd be penning the words 'deterred by a frozen penis'?


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 12:32 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tl;dr: he’s probably very troubled for some really complicated reasons



He does seem very very troubled and as everyone keep saying in the media he could have used better advisors before unleashing all this shit. His interview tonight on ITV has been widely trailed with 'I just want reconciliation with my father and brother'. Days after throwing his entire family under the bus in his book knowing full well they cant/wont reply. I really don't like his chances of this reconciliation.

He does keep speaking about mental health and as someone who has also suffered a lot from that I hope he's getting some decent help.


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 12:36 PM)

I don't think she's right, I don't think the monarchy's coming down just yet but it's hard to overstate how much damage this episode plus the death of the Queen has done









						Prince Harry’s book could be ‘beginning of end’ for royals, warns Charles’s biographer
					

Catherine Mayer says anger over racism, misogyny and wealth in the royal family can undermine public consent for a monarchy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sunday at 1:21 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think most families treat children differently? Even if they consciously try not to.



I learned from Mr MacKay, and treat both my kids with equal contempt. 




Agent Sparrow said:


> Did he go to boarding school at some point?




Eton


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sunday at 1:54 PM)

Petcha said:


> I don't think she's right, I don't think the monarchy's coming down just yet but it's hard to overstate how much damage this episode plus the death of the Queen has done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope the great British public finally realise how utterly ridiculous the institution of the monarchy really is.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sunday at 1:55 PM)

Wilf said:


> When you woke up today, did you ever think you'd be penning the words 'deterred by a frozen penis'?


When I awoke this morning, something inside of me, told me this would be my day.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 2:14 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> When I awoke this morning, something inside of me, told me this would be my day.


To be honest, we've all got one frozen penis in us.


----------



## Epona (Sunday at 2:19 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Several friends of Harry, once loyal to him, say they are considering whether to go on the record to debunk some of his claims as “bollocks” and drop counter-bombshells of their own. “Loyalty works both ways,” warns one.'



I fucking hope so, I'd better make sure I'm stocked up on popcorn.


----------



## moochedit (Sunday at 2:25 PM)

Petcha said:


> I just checked Piers Morgan's twitter and he appears to have taken a Twitter holiday for some reason. Be he's regretting that now, must be killing him not to be able to post


He only needs a smartphone though. So i assume he is choosing to say nothing for some reason? Saving it for his talk tv show perhaps?


----------



## Storm Fox (Sunday at 2:25 PM)

Petcha said:


> Harry may be barred from US & put visa 'at risk' after drugs admission
> 
> 
> Harry admitted drug use in his memoir. Applicants would be denied a US visa over their history with illegal substances, but authorities note entry into the country is granted on a 'case-by-case' basis.
> ...


A colleague had something in his past that meant he couldn't get an ESTA, he didn't say what, but had to go for an interview and obtained a visa without further issue. Harry's biggest problem is he lied on the form. I he admitted up front. I guess he would have had the interview, which would have been done in five minutes.


----------



## platinumsage (Sunday at 2:34 PM)

Storm Fox said:


> A colleague had something in his past that meant he couldn't get an ESTA, he didn't say what, but had to go for an interview and obtained a visa without further issue. Harry's biggest problem is he lied on the form. I he admitted up front. I guess he would have had the interview, which would have been done in five minutes.



Not a problem because he doesn’t have a conviction, he can just tell them that he told the truth on the form and lied in the book.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sunday at 2:52 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> When I awoke this morning, something inside of me, told me this would be my day.


Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sunday at 2:52 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sunday at 2:54 PM)

Combustible said:


> I'm sure the Taliban were shocked to find out that the man operating the great big gun on a helicopter might have killed some of them. It would make a lot of Salman Rushdies if they started going after every meathead who boasted about killing in Afghanistan, and if it was such a concern for Harry in particular, why did they deploy him.



It's not about the Taliban going after him, or a 'soft target' he's associated with, it takes just one lone loon, as it says in the Mirror article, "You only need one idiot who thinks Allah has told him to go and do Allah’s will, as they see it, and you have a problem.”

He's made headlines around the world over this book, and by including his kill rate he has highlighted his involvement, which comes across as boasting, and that is a fucking dumb thing to do in his position.


----------



## JimW (Sunday at 2:55 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


Sorry to hear that love, take care of yourself.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sunday at 2:55 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Not a problem because he doesn’t have a conviction, he can just tell them that he told the truth on the form and lied in the book.


But that is going to make the rest of the book look dubious. 

I'm not bothered either way, to be honest. 
It's just good that I don't like popcorn. Otherwise, I wouldn't stop eating it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sunday at 2:58 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.




Oh, so very sorry Idris2002


----------



## cesare (Sunday at 2:59 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Idris


----------



## bluescreen (Sunday at 3:02 PM)

Sorry for your loss, Idris.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 3:04 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


Very sorry to read this Idris2002 😞 😔


----------



## Spymaster (Sunday at 3:10 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.



Kind thoughts to you, Idris2002 .


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 3:16 PM)

Petcha said:


> He does seem very very troubled and as everyone keep saying in the media he could have used better advisors before unleashing all this shit. His interview tonight on ITV has been widely trailed with 'I just want reconciliation with my father and brother'. Days after throwing his entire family under the bus in his book knowing full well* they cant/wont reply*. I really don't like his chances of this reconciliation.
> 
> He does keep speaking about mental health and as someone who has also suffered a lot from that I hope he's getting some decent help.


That’s not true though.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 3:18 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MickiQ (Sunday at 3:19 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> When you've had a beard in the past has it been the full Karl marx, a Jeremy corbyn, or maybe a straggly ho chi minh?


I had a beard in my early 20's which by the time I met Mrs Q when I was 26 I had shaved off. She has only ever seen me with a beard in photos.
I was deffo full Taliban though, if I went through passport control these days like I looked in the early 80's I would get stopped every time.


----------



## spitfire (Sunday at 3:22 PM)

Sorry to hear that Idris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 3:30 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


Very sorry for your loss ((((Idris2002))))


----------



## Petcha (Sunday at 3:46 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> That’s not true though.



Well, yes, it is. Do you honestly think the palace is going to respond to this?


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 3:49 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


That's really awful news.  Much love to you and yours.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 3:50 PM)

MickiQ said:


> I had a beard in my early 20's which by the time I met Mrs Q when I was 26 I had shaved off. She has only ever seen me with a beard in photos.
> I was deffo full Taliban though, if I went through passport control these days like I looked in the early 80's I would get stopped every time.



My brother had a big beard through the late 80s and 90s. He also wore glasses...black frames. 
He was the spit of Gerry Adams and was flying to and fro to London a lot.
He was stopped numerous times and had his luggage checked...despite his passport and evidence of employment in London.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 3:51 PM)

Petcha said:


> Well, yes, it is. Do you honestly think the palace is going to respond to this?



I think they will not respond to individual allegations but they will make sure more shit is leaked about Harry and Meghan. The actual family will say very little. That's how they roll...getting their staff to dish the dirt for them.


----------



## xenon (Sunday at 3:59 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Sorry for your loss.



^ This. Take care.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 4:02 PM)

Yeah Diana sounds like she was pretty troubled. I was chatting about it to a mate who said he's more sympathetic to Camilla because her and Charles weren't initially allowed to get married. He supports the monarchy but I don't really understand his reasons.  

Thing is I just don’t understand how this is any better than an episode of eastenders or something, certainly not how it is 'dignified'


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sunday at 4:06 PM)

In the interests of my OCD and sanity. 'Gas and air' is a mixture of Oxygen and Nitrous Oxide, and is called 'Entonox'. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

Really sorry Idris


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah Diana sounds like she was pretty troubled. I was chatting about it to a mate who said he's more sympathetic to Camilla because her and Charles weren't initially allowed to get married. He supports the monarchy but I don't really understand his reasons.
> 
> Thing is I just don’t understand how this is any better than an episode of eastenders or something, certainly not how it is 'dignified'


The protagonists are rather better paid than their eastenders counterparts


----------



## JimW (Sunday at 4:12 PM)

England, since the conquest, hath known some few good monarchs, but groaned beneath a much larger number of bad ones; yet no man in his senses can say that their claim under William the Conqueror is a very honorable one. A French bastard landing with an armed banditti, and establishing himself king of England against the consent of the natives, is in plain terms a very paltry rascally original.—It certainly hath no divinity in it. However, it is needless to spend much time in exposing the folly of hereditary right; if there are any so weak as to believe it, let them promiscuously worship the ass and lion, and welcome. I shall neither copy their humility, nor disturb their devotion.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 4:15 PM)

Really sorry about your mum Idris.  Take care of yourself x


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sunday at 4:16 PM)

Petcha said:


> Well, yes, it is. Do you honestly think the palace is going to respond to this?


I think they always do yes. They don’t directly put Charles on a chat show, but yes, they can and do respond to this kind of stuff. Do you honestly think they don’t?


----------



## brogdale (Sunday at 4:57 PM)

Thread has taken a genuinely sad turn; sorry to hear of your loss Idris2002


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sunday at 4:57 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> In the interests of my OCD and sanity. 'Gas and air' is a mixture of Oxygen and Nitrous Oxide, and is called 'Entonox'. Thank you, that is all.



Yeah, have asked the nurses if they can switch off the air bit so I can get the pure hit that I'm used to. You could tell they were impressed....


----------



## Chilli.s (Sunday at 4:58 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.


Sorry to read this. Condolences to you


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 4:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think they always do yes. They don’t directly put Charles on a chat show, but yes, they can and do respond to this kind of stuff. Do you honestly think they don’t?


I imagine the family and their PR machine will have been doing little else over the last few weeks.  In fact if PR flunkies have to account for their time in their outlook calendars, 'dissing that American woman and perfidious Harold' would be the main entry.


----------



## brogdale (Sunday at 5:00 PM)

Only a random on a phone-in, but fuck me...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sunday at 5:03 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Thing is I just don’t understand how this is any better than an episode of eastenders or something, certainly not how it is 'dignified'


If you step away from the details there’s something universal about it. Basically feuding brothers and their wives, parental affairs with tragedy followed by new step mum, and all ruled (until recently) by a matriarch with an iron fist. Maybe not quite Greek tragedy standards but something you could argue is quite archetypal! 



JimW said:


> England, since the conquest, hath known some few good monarchs, but groaned beneath a much larger number of bad ones;


But which have the best stories?

I’m reading The Mirror and the Light atm. It’s quite dull in comparison.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sunday at 5:05 PM)

Many thanks to everyone who expressed their condolences - and sorry for the thread derailment.


----------



## Combustible (Sunday at 5:07 PM)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not about the Taliban going after him, or a 'soft target' he's associated with, it takes just one lone loon, as it says in the Mirror article, "You only need one idiot who thinks Allah has told him to go and do Allah’s will, as they see it, and you have a problem.”
> 
> He's made headlines around the world over this book, and by including his kill rate he has highlighted his involvement, which comes across as boasting, and that is a fucking dumb thing to do in his position.


Except that it's so obviously bullshit. A soldier admits to having killed people, and now they are "right up at the top of their hitlist". His role in Afghanistan was well known. Why did they deploy him to Afghanistan if killing would make him more of a target than Rushdie. They even got that dog evacuation bullshitter to claim he had to leave Kabul because of it.


----------



## A380 (Sunday at 5:16 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, I've just learned my mum died in the night. She would have been 80 next wednesday.



Sorry to read this.


----------



## A380 (Sunday at 5:17 PM)

Aladdin said:


> My brother had a big beard through the late 80s and 90s. He also wore glasses...black frames.
> He was the spit of Gerry Adams and was flying to and fro to London a lot.
> He was stopped numerous times and had his luggage checked...despite his passport and evidence of employment in London.



Did he have an actor walking behind him voicing his words?


----------



## A380 (Sunday at 5:20 PM)

Petcha said:


> Well, yes, it is. Do you honestly think the palace is going to respond to this?



I hope they will get a few old bed sheets and paint ‘Harry is a beardy twat” and hang them off the balcony at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 5:20 PM)

brogdale said:


> Only a random on a phone-in, but fuck me...



FUCK. ME. The racism, the misogyny, the idea of a 'weak man led astray', the vision of some mythical England... all wrapped up in the belief in an institution that embodies class, inequality and subjecthood.


----------



## ska invita (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

Wilf said:


> The racism, the misogyny, the vision of some mythical England...


Good strap line for LBC tbf


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

The glory days of this fine institution are over, since the death of one of the writers.

Still, here are a few great bits, including Meghan's audition for a part in Hollyoaks and Harry's wedding vows, and the princesses have got jobs!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

ska invita said:


> Good strap line for LBC tbf




Quite.

LBC callers are racist scumbags, shocker.


----------



## Aladdin (Sunday at 6:30 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Many thanks to everyone who expressed their condolences - and sorry for the thread derailment.


(((((Idris2002 )))))


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 6:50 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If you step away from the details there’s something universal about it. Basically feuding brothers and their wives, parental affairs with tragedy followed by new step mum, and all ruled (until recently) by a matriarch with an iron fist. Maybe not quite Greek tragedy standards but something you could argue is quite archetypal!
> 
> 
> But which have the best stories?
> ...


What I mean is like , if the royals are such a dignified, respectful institution, they aren't showing it. I have no sympathy for Prince Harry and ive got little interest in the class war stuff these days, im well aware how wealth doesn't buy you happiness but I'm starting to think we should do away with the monarchy for their own good if nothing else.


----------



## Wilf (Sunday at 6:52 PM)

Looks to be a welter of anti-'Harold' stories popping up every time I go near my newsfeedy/msn type interweb thingy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 6:57 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If you step away from the details there’s something universal about it. Basically feuding brothers and their wives, parental affairs with tragedy followed by new step mum, and all ruled (until recently) by a matriarch with an iron fist. Maybe not quite Greek tragedy standards but something you could argue is quite archetypal!
> 
> 
> But which have the best stories?
> ...


I'm reading 'mysteries of paris' and the tawdry Harry/ William contretemps is dull by comparison


----------



## girasol (Sunday at 7:00 PM)

Don't know if mentioned already, but £28 per copy? Amazon already reduced Kindle version to £13.99, hardback also half price already.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 7:12 PM)

girasol said:


> Don't know if mentioned already, but £28 per copy? Amazon already reduced Kindle version to £13.99, hardback also half price already.


I'm guessing that's because the contents have already been leaked?


----------



## andysays (Sunday at 7:28 PM)

Condolences on the loss of your mother Idris2002


----------



## Epona (Sunday at 7:48 PM)

Idris2002 said:


> Many thanks to everyone who expressed their condolences - and sorry for the thread derailment.



Sorry to hear about your mum, and don't worry about the thread, it's understandable to want to talk about it wherever you happen to be - the thread can take it and I am sure none of us mind.
Condolences to you.


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 7:55 PM)

If Harry sounds callous about killing, he is. All of us who served were – at least he knows why | Joe Glenton this is good


----------



## girasol (Sunday at 7:55 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I'm guessing that's because the contents have already been leaked?


But also, £28?!?! Who's going to pay that much for it???


----------



## Smangus (Sunday at 7:56 PM)

Sorry to hear about your Mum Idris2002, wishing you all the best.


----------



## T & P (Sunday at 10:17 PM)

Storm Fox said:


> A colleague had something in his past that meant he couldn't get an ESTA, he didn't say what, but had to go for an interview and obtained a visa without further issue. Harry's biggest problem is he lied on the form. I he admitted up front. I guess he would have had the interview, which would have been done in five minutes.


Not that I would lose any sleep if he got banned, but funny how no rock/ pop star ever seems to have any problems entering the US or living there, even after they have stated multiple times themselves how much illegal shit they’ve injected, smoked, swallowed or put up their nose over the years.


----------



## twistedAM (Sunday at 10:46 PM)




----------



## gosub (Sunday at 11:04 PM)

brogdale said:


> Only a random on a phone-in, but fuck me...



Nah I think she has a point.  He married a yank and all of a sudden he's having therapy and oversharing....If he'd married a proper English rose fuck it even a rhododendron he'd have been just another upper class eccentric


----------



## Dystopiary (Sunday at 11:17 PM)

Very sorry about your mum Idris2002.


----------



## Bingoman (Sunday at 11:17 PM)

Is Harry now rowing back on the racist claims about his baby and blaming the press instead?


----------



## Gramsci (Sunday at 11:31 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it



Completely agree.

There are two people I work with who are now ex soldiers.

They both did tours of duty in Afghanistan.

Whilst one talks to me about military history neither will talk about what they did specifically in Afghanistan.

Both returned from Afghanistan with PTSD. 

Over my time met several people who have been in military. None go on  about kill counts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 11:41 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry to drag you into this kalidarkone , particularly if you find this stuff as boring as paint drying, but can I tap your knowledge to ask if the above is possible (and wouldn’t be replaced)? Because it doesn’t seem quite right to me.
> 
> Just from my own experience, you’re told you don’t need G&A once the epidural has kicked in so it’s more feasible he had fun with it afterwards.


They wouldn’t let me take the tank home with me when I dislocated a finger, which was a perfectly reasonable request IMO


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 11:45 PM)

MickiQ said:


> I've shared half my life with an intelligent, funny and beautiful woman who has given me four incredible children, that she insists on her right to veto me growing a beard seems a small price to pay for this.
> I can't imagine my brother offering an opinion on whether I should have a beard or not though.


‘Given me’
What a strange thing to say about a collaborative project


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 11:51 PM)

Serge Forward said:


> So basically, is all this Harold and Willy shit all about this?



That movie was prophetic in more ways than one:


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 12:28 AM)

Bingoman said:


> Is Harry now rowing back on the racist claims about his baby and blaming the press instead?


Yeah you'd have thought he would name names (unless he does in the book?)


----------



## D'wards (Monday at 12:34 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah you'd have thought he would name names (unless he does in the book?)


He explicitly stated it wasn't racist in tonight's interview, but very usual to wonder of the colour of a mixed race baby before birth.
Odd really cos in the Oprah interview the racism claims seemed to hang on that- cue aghast face from Oprah.


----------



## xenon (Monday at 12:58 AM)

but anyway I was wondering whyis his real name Henry? What’s wrong with Harry as a name? apparently he’s a Henry. Makes no sense. It’s all ridiculous of course. But Harry Henry what.


----------



## Part 2 (Monday at 1:01 AM)

xenon said:


> but anyway I was wondering whyis his real name Henry? What’s wrong with Harry as a name? apparently he’s a Henry. Makes no sense. It’s all ridiculous of course. But Harry Henry what.


I think that's quite common, like people called John being known as Jack (or the other way round)


----------



## moochedit (Monday at 1:02 AM)

xenon said:


> but anyway I was wondering whyis his real name Henry? What’s wrong with Harry as a name? apparently he’s a Henry. Makes no sense. It’s all ridiculous of course. But Harry Henry what.


Former kings name innit. They like using them.


----------



## Raheem (Monday at 1:03 AM)

moochedit said:


> Former kings name innit. They like using them.


Well, obviously not always enough to actually use them.


----------



## moochedit (Monday at 1:04 AM)

Raheem said:


> Well, obviously not always enough to actually use them.


True dat.


----------



## spring-peeper (Monday at 2:59 AM)

D'wards said:


> He explicitly stated it wasn't racist in tonight's interview, but very usual to wonder of the colour of a mixed race baby before birth.
> Odd really cos in the Oprah interview the racism claims seemed to hang on that- cue aghast face from Oprah.




From what I have experienced on msm, if you don't like her, it is either because you are racist or it is because you hate women.



The palace has not said anything official, but suddenly there are articles and videos (not seen due to slow internet) questioning Harry's mental heath.   The theme seems to along the lines:

He must be crazy
He needs to take his meds
He needs a therapist
He needs locking up in a hospital
He must be separated from Meghan....


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 4:15 AM)

CBS 60 minutes interview in full here









						Prince Harry: The 60 Minutes Interview Transcript
					

Prince Harry and Anderson Cooper speak in the royal's first American television interview about his new memoir, "Spare."




					www.cbsnews.com
				




For anyone interested.
The part about thinking his mum was not dead for years after the accident is pretty awful.
Packed off to boarding school with his brother who tells him "we dont know each other" ..
He talks about wanting to reopen the investigation into his mothers death. How photos from the scene were shown to him and he could see that the last thing his mother saw were camera flashes as they were reflected in the car window in the photos. No wonder he detests the press.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Monday at 4:26 AM)

Am I the only person who thinks it odd that the 'secret code' to be used only in times of extreme crisis is 'on mummy's life? As far as I'm aware, swearing on someone's life only has any significance if that person is actually alive. 

(Also, I don't understand why Harry thinks it's being used inappropriately here, but that's a more subjective issue.)









						'I swear on Mummy's life!': William 'grabbed at Harry' in furious row after Prince Philip's funeral
					

Prince William lunged for Harry's shirt as he became angry during peace talks held after Prince Philip's funeral.




					www.lbc.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Monday at 5:48 AM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Am I the only person who thinks it odd that the 'secret code' to be used only in times of extreme crisis is 'on mummy's life? As far as I'm aware, swearing on someone's life only has any significance if that person is actually alive.
> 
> (Also, I don't understand why Harry thinks it's being used inappropriately here, but that's a more subjective issue.)
> 
> ...


To be honest. I don’t think there is any reason to interrogate/analyse this shit any further than he’s on the shit list for marrying a woman with the “wrong” skin colour and there are all sorts  of establishment attack narrative being pumped out

Recognise it as a very real problematic part of the system we live in. But it’s just bread and circus’s

Focus on
What the government is doing to the country


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 7:42 AM)

frogwoman said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe he killed 25 people in Afghanistan lol, it's not impossible but people who do that sort of stuff don't tend to write tell all books about it



I think he’s highly likely to have killed that many people given what his job was. The fact that he’s written about it though, shows mind-boggling stupidity. Security issues aside, it’s childish and unprofessional and has probably cost him a lot of support of people who may have been sympathetic, particularly in the army. It’s certainly done fuck-all for British/Muslim relations.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Monday at 8:07 AM)

Spymaster said:


> I think he’s highly likely to have killed that many people given what his job was. The fact that he’s written about it though, shows mind-boggling stupidity. Security issues aside, it’s childish and unprofessional and has probably cost him a lot of support of people who may have been sympathetic, particularly in the army, and it’s certainly done fuck-all for British/Muslim relations.




According to Sas, many in the military wanted to kill Harry before his claim of 25, for what he did to the Queen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Monday at 8:18 AM)

xenon said:


> but anyway I was wondering whyis his real name Henry? What’s wrong with Harry as a name? apparently he’s a Henry. Makes no sense. It’s all ridiculous of course. But Harry Henry what.


It’s long been an alternative form of Henry. Shakespeare has the famous line in Henry V, ‘Cry ‘God for Harry, England, and Saint George!’’. 


Part 2 said:


> I think that's quite common, like people called John being known as Jack (or the other way round)


And, in Scotland, Jock. My maternal granddad was John, but known as Jock.


----------



## platinumsage (Monday at 8:29 AM)

Is penis frostbite really a thing that happens that easily? I can understand nose, fingers, toes etc, but surely something that should spend all but a few moments well wrapped up adjacent to the core of the body shouldn't be at risk? I mean you don't hear about people getting elbow frostbite or outie tummy button frostbite do you?


----------



## xenon (Monday at 8:31 AM)

thinking about it my great grandad was called John/Jack. I still don’t really get it but I guess there’s no logic to these things.


----------



## JimW (Monday at 8:37 AM)

platinumsage said:


> Is penis frostbite really a thing that happens that easily? I can understand nose, fingers, toes etc, but surely something that should spend all but a few moments well wrapped up adjacent to the core of the body shouldn't be at risk? I mean you don't hear about people getting elbow frostbite or outie tummy button frostbite do you?


He didn't have a batman with him to do up his fly so it was always a risk.


----------



## brogdale (Monday at 8:39 AM)

JimW said:


> He didn't have a batman with him to do up his fly so it was always a risk.


Groom of the tool


----------



## klang (Monday at 8:40 AM)

If he'd be a bit funnier he'd change his name to 'Prince John-Jack'.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 8:46 AM)

spring-peeper said:


> From what I have experienced on msm, if you don't like her, it is either because you are racist or it is because you hate women.


That’s such a simplistic and dismissive way of looking at it. A lot of the press coverage around Meghan (and how it’s differed from her SiL’s), and the public’s reaction to her, has undoubtedly been influenced by unacknowledged racist and misogynist attitudes, from the “exotic” stuff at the beginning to the uppity, pushy, angry family wrecker now. These attitudes are insidious and it’s easy to fall into them without realising where they come from unless you spend time doing, what is often referred to as, The Work. Dismissing these issues in the way you’ve done attempts to shut down a well overdue conversation. 

And talking of misogyny…


spring-peeper said:


> The palace has not said anything official, but suddenly there are articles and videos (not seen due to slow internet) questioning Harry's mental heath.   The theme seems to along the lines:
> 
> He must be crazy
> He needs to take his meds
> ...


Interesting that apart from the last point, these are all very well worn tropes for discrediting women making these sorts of revelations. Indeed I wasn’t really following Diana before her death (due to age and not giving a shit) but weren’t a lot of these used against her too?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Monday at 8:57 AM)

Can we change the thread title to Prince Harold of Sussex? . FridgeMagnet


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 9:03 AM)

see this is what money brings ya book deals and endless news coverage


most people just get pissed at  a wedding, Christian or birthday 
and call all the family cunts and then everyone moves on...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 9:10 AM)

Spymaster said:


> I think he’s highly likely to have killed that many people given what his job was. The fact that he’s written about it though, shows mind-boggling stupidity. *Security issues aside,* it’s childish and unprofessional and has probably cost him a lot of support of people who may have been sympathetic, particularly in the army. It’s certainly done fuck-all for British/Muslim relations.


His reported death count raises an important issue tbf. Yes I completely agree with you on your last sentence (though of course there’s many Muslims who are also British), but in regards to security issues…  surely it’s not necessarily a bad thing for the public to know what happens in war and how soldiers are trained to think. Most of us would see killing people you’ve been trained to dehumanise as horrific, but if it’s all kept secret then military actions risk being minimised at best, and becoming  jingoistic at worst.


----------



## strung out (Monday at 9:10 AM)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can we change the thread title to Prince Harold of Sussex? . FridgeMagnet


Fridgemagnet hasn't been around for months.


----------



## killer b (Monday at 9:22 AM)

danny la rouge said:


> Fuck me. killer b make a few more posts, please.


lol, away from the boards for two days and I've dropped three places on the leaderboard.


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 9:30 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> …  surely it’s not necessarily a bad thing for the public to know what happens in war and how soldiers are trained to think. Most of us would see killing people you’ve been trained to dehumanise as horrific, but if it’s all kept secret then military actions risk being minimised at best, and becoming  jingoistic at worst.



I'm not sure that military training does specifically emphasise dehumanizing the enemy but even if it does I don't think for a minute that Harry made the remarks as a public service. It's no secret that soldiers kill people in wars but most tend not to brag about it. I think it all goes back to the question of why he'd put that into the book. Absolutely nothing to gain but loads of potential downside to both his security and reputation. It feels like the dickhead gobbing-off in the pub who served with 'The Regiment', tells war stories, but everyone knows has always worked in Sainsburys. Except Harry's telling the truth.


----------



## ska invita (Monday at 9:34 AM)

gosub said:


> Nah I think she has a point.  He married a yank and all of a sudden he's having therapy and oversharing....If he'd married a proper English rose fuck it even a rhododendron he'd have been just another upper class eccentric


its attitudes like yours that make me cheer on the harry and meghan show


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 9:35 AM)

Yeah Spymaster , fair enough on questioning the motivation. Even reading it in the context of the book (rather than its reporting) will probably make it hard to know for certain. My impression so far is that there seems to be a confessional aspect to it all but then I do also tend to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Monday at 9:48 AM)

Spymaster said:


> *I'm not sure that military training does specifically emphasise dehumanizing the enemy *but even if it does I don't think for a minute that Harry made the remarks as a public service. It's no secret that soldiers kill people in wars but most tend not to brag about it. I think it all goes back to the question of why he'd put that into the book. Absolutely nothing to gain but loads of potential down*side to both his security and reputation. It feels like the dickhead gobbing-off in the pub who served with 'The Regiment', tells war stories, but everyone knows has always worked in Sainsburys. Except Harry's telling the truth.*


It’s conditioning and once trained and you arrive in theatre it’s inevitable. To say it’s not done specifically……there isn’t a week three module call Dehumanising the enemy

If it feels like “a dickhead down the pub” perhaps you should read the account he gave, 

your analogy fails because, he was definitely in Afghanistan and flew an airframe whose sole function  delivering weapons on to targets. No one thinks he is a fantasist who works in sainsburys 

How you feel appears to be based on the narrative being pimped out against him.


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 9:55 AM)

bellaozzydog said:


> If it feels like “a dickhead down the pub” perhaps you should read the account he gave,
> 
> your analogy fails because, he was definitely in Afghanistan and flew an airframe whose sole function  delivering weapons on to targets. No one thinks he is a fantasist who works in sainsburys



This is a poor reading of what I've written. 

Of course he was there and of course he killed people. The point is, what was his motivation for describing it so graphically in the book?


----------



## ska invita (Monday at 9:55 AM)

dehumanizing is a massive part of all aspects of military training


a must watch


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 9:56 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My impression so far is that there seems to be a confessional aspect to it all but then I do also tend to give people the benefit of the doubt.



Possibly, but I think you may be cutting him more slack than he deserves!


----------



## gosub (Monday at 9:57 AM)

ska invita said:


> its attitudes like yours that make me cheer on the harry and meghan show


Other shrubs would have been equally eccentric.

 My actual attitude is their position seems to be  that he and his family should have been  better protected from stories in the the media they didn't like whilst coining it providing the media with stories his family provably rather didn't appear in the media....meanwhile fuckton of actual news and issues go unreported in favour of this sideshow


----------



## bellaozzydog (Monday at 10:09 AM)

Spymaster said:


> This is a poor reading of what I've written.
> 
> Of course he was there and of course he killed people. The point is, what was his motivation for describing it so graphically in the book?


Probably aiming at honesty and openness


----------



## LDC (Monday at 10:09 AM)

platinumsage said:


> Is penis frostbite really a thing that happens that easily? I can understand nose, fingers, toes etc, but surely something that should spend all but a few moments well wrapped up adjacent to the core of the body shouldn't be at risk? I mean you don't hear about people getting elbow frostbite or outie tummy button frostbite do you?



Yeah it is platinumsage. Not uncovered (you'd hope) but it is an extremity and outside the core body warmth (obviously).


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 10:18 AM)

bellaozzydog said:


> Probably aiming at honesty and openness



Possibly, being charitable. To me it looks like misplaced braggadocio that he should have been very strongly advised against.


----------



## Petcha (Monday at 10:21 AM)

Harry's squabbles over parking spots... and his complaint that he was 'half buried' in his palace flat:​
Neighbour was ‘very fond’ of parking Land Rover Discovery in front of windows


----------



## MickiQ (Monday at 10:30 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘Given me’
> What a strange thing to say about a collaborative project


Nope I think that's a fair appropriate description, she put a lot more effort into their birth than I did. Having been present for the birth of all mine, I am even more grateful for the fact that the genetic coin flip gave me a Y chromosome rather than an X one. Men really do have it easy.


----------



## MickiQ (Monday at 10:31 AM)

Petcha said:


> Harry's squabbles over parking spots... and his complaint that he was 'half buried' in his palace flat:​
> Neighbour was ‘very fond’ of parking Land Rover Discovery in front of windows


The horror of it!


----------



## A380 (Monday at 10:40 AM)

platinumsage said:


> Is penis frostbite really a thing that happens that easily? I can understand nose, fingers, toes etc, but surely something that should spend all but a few moments well wrapped up adjacent to the core of the body shouldn't be at risk? I mean you don't hear about people getting elbow frostbite or outie tummy button frostbite do you?


I've had it when the end drags in the snow when I'm walking...


----------



## ouirdeaux (Monday at 11:12 AM)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s long been an alternative form of Henry



Strictly speaking, both Henry and Harry derive from a Germanic name reflected in the modern German Heinrich. You could argue that Henry is the French form and Harry the English one, although the French version is preferred in this country for official purposes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 11:18 AM)

A380 said:


> I've had it when the end drags in the snow when I'm walking...


I prevent that by wrapping it round my leg.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Monday at 12:33 PM)

A380 said:


> I've had it when the end drags in the snow when I'm walking...




(((A380's 1" legs)))


----------



## xenon (Monday at 1:03 PM)

A380 said:


> I've had it when the end drags in the snow when I'm walking...



You're only 2` tall?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Monday at 1:08 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What I mean is like , if the royals are such a dignified, respectful institution, they aren't showing it. I have no sympathy for Prince Harry and ive got little interest in the class war stuff these days, im well aware how wealth doesn't buy you happiness but I'm starting to think we should do away with the monarchy for their own good if nothing else.



If you're born into a system, where you have unearned wealth and privilege, coupled with being shuttled between nannies and boarding schools, while your narcissistic elders compete for public attention, there's little chance you're going to develop into a well-rounded person.


----------



## killer b (Monday at 1:15 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I'm starting to think we should do away with the monarchy for their own good if nothing else.


Worth remembering Harry's great-great-grandad was given a lethal injection of heroin and cocaine so he would die in time for the following morning's Times front page


----------



## Petcha (Monday at 1:32 PM)

Bingoman said:


> Is Harry now rowing back on the racist claims about his baby and blaming the press instead?



Yeh, he did. Claimed Meghan didn't mean the family was racist by an unnamed member of the family asking if the baby would be brown. If someone did ask that then they're a fucking racist and should be called out for it. I seem to recall at the time he said it definitely wasn't is granddaddy which is quite staggering considering his form.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Monday at 1:34 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> If you're born into a system, where you have unearned wealth and privilege, coupled with being shuttled between nannies and boarding schools, while your narcissistic elders compete for public attention, there's little chance you're going to develop into a well-rounded person.


It's utterly bonkers isn't it? I hope this is the beginning of the end for the ridiculous charade. I just always think back to Doug Stanhopes standup about the Royal family.


----------



## Petcha (Monday at 1:35 PM)

A lot of his stuff doesnt really ring true tbh. He actually phoned Willy and Kate to ask if wearing a Nazi uniform was a good idea, they said yes, and so he did? I don't really get that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 2:32 PM)

bellaozzydog said:


> It’s conditioning and once trained and you arrive in theatre it’s inevitable. To say it’s not done specifically……there isn’t a week three module call Dehumanising the enemy
> 
> If it feels like “a dickhead down the pub” perhaps you should read the account he gave,
> 
> ...





In 1976 when I joined, the dehumanisation was directed at the 'Bog Arabs'. 

I was only once in a situation where I was going to open fire for real, and I had I fired, I would have killed one of our own.

The thing I found quite frightening afterwards was that I would have fired, the target was just that, a target. I'm eternally grateful that I didn't., although, if I had, i was entirely justified in doing so.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 3:46 PM)

Part 2 said:


> I don't know a man who's been present at their kids birth and hasn't had a go on the gas and air.


One of the few benefits, that and the tea in plastic cups.


----------



## kebabking (Monday at 3:49 PM)

I didn't try the gas and air.

I don't know to what degree that makes me an outlier within either the Urbanz collective or wider society, but I think it needed to be said.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 3:51 PM)

killer b said:


> Worth remembering Harry's great-great-grandad was given a lethal injection of heroin and cocaine so he would die in time for the following morning's Times front page


I’ve just had to google the royal family tree to work out who that was and I now feel sullied 😭, like when you accidentally click on a Daily Mail article.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Monday at 3:56 PM)

kebabking said:


> I didn't try the gas and air.
> 
> I don't know to what degree that makes me an outlier within either the Urbanz collective or wider society, but I think it needed to be said.


You were down the pub?


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 3:59 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’ve just had to google the royal family tree to work out who that was and I now feel sullied 😭, like when you accidentally click on a Daily Mail article.



John Belushi?


----------



## kebabking (Monday at 4:05 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You were down the pub?



Nah, delivery room. Wouldn't have occurred to me to have a go on it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Monday at 4:07 PM)

friedaweed said:


> One of the few benefits, that and the tea in plastic cups.



Got a slice of toast with BB2, was really nice toast an'all. Not sure it was that nice to justify the cost of another child, but there you go...


----------



## UrbaneFox (Monday at 4:09 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got a slice of toast with BB2, was really nice toast an'all. Not sure it was that nice to justify the cost of another child, but there you go...


Swings and roundabouts, innit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 4:23 PM)

Petcha said:


> A lot of his stuff doesnt really ring true tbh. He actually phoned Willy and Kate to ask if wearing a Nazi uniform was a good idea, they said yes, and so he did? I don't really get that


The split between the brothers started, on William's side, years before Harry knew about it


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 4:24 PM)

killer b said:


> Worth remembering Harry's great-great-grandad was given a lethal injection of heroin and cocaine so he would die in time for the following morning's Times front page


Yes but he never applied for a US visa


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 4:28 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got a slice of toast with BB2, was really nice toast an'all. Not sure it was that nice to justify the cost of another child, but there you go...


With my first I did three shifts of the maternity ward staff. When the same midwife came on for her second shift with us she asked me if I'd had anything to eat. When I said I'd had a couple of biscuits and a packet of polo's she sent me up to the staff canteen with a note to get some scran. All they had left was a cold slice of pizza. I sat outside on the grass and ate it and had a fag. It felt like a gourmet banquet at that point. Then I went in and they used the hoover to pull the sprat out.  Partner collapsed in exhaustion and I was left with this long gangly thing with a big purple scull-cap.
The second time I took a packed lunch but it was so quick I ate it when we got home.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 4:36 PM)

they done a poll and weeks after attacking Harry and Meghan across all British media outlets

his popularity has dropped


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 4:42 PM)

Ax^ said:


> they done a poll and weeks after attacking Harry and Meghan across all British media outlets
> 
> his popularity has dropped


King Charles?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 4:43 PM)

friedaweed said:


> With my first I did three shifts of the maternity ward staff. When the same midwife came on for her second shift with us she asked me if I'd had anything to eat. When I said I'd had a couple of biscuits and a packet of polo's she sent me up to the staff canteen with a note to get some scran. All they had left was a cold slice of pizza. I sat outside on the grass and ate it and had a fag. It felt like a gourmet banquet at that point. *Then I went in and they used the hoover to pull the sprat out.*  Partner collapsed in exhaustion and I was left with this long gangly thing with a big purple scull-cap.
> The second time I took a packed lunch but it was so quick I ate it when we got home.


'kin 'ell. Maybe just a tad insensitive?


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 4:44 PM)

kebabking said:


> Nah, delivery room. Wouldn't have occurred to me to have a go on it.


First thing I did. I wanted to make sure it was working properly for the mother of my child when I was happy to let her have a go.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 4:45 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'kin 'ell. Maybe just a tad insensitive?


Oh yes, sorry, I can't spell *ventouse* though and they really are one of the same.


----------



## Chilli.s (Monday at 4:46 PM)

They took the gas and air off us when it looked like turning into a sesh


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 4:47 PM)

friedaweed said:


> King Charles?


 Harrys I meant


----------



## A380 (Monday at 4:50 PM)

killer b said:


> Worth remembering Harry's great-great-grandad was given a lethal injection of heroin and cocaine so he would die in time for the following morning's Times front page


If they did this more often I'd pay greater  attention to celeb and royal news...


----------



## A380 (Monday at 4:51 PM)

kebabking said:


> Nah, delivery room. Wouldn't have occurred to me to have a go on it.


The Shrivenham post room sounds more fun than I imagined...


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 4:55 PM)

George confusion


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Monday at 4:59 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> George VI > Elizabeth II > Charles III > Harry is not g-g-grandfather but g-grandfather


It was George V that was offed, wasn't it?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 5:01 PM)

kebabking said:


> I didn't try the gas and air.
> 
> I don't know to what degree that makes me an outlier within either the Urbanz collective or wider society, but I think it needed to be said.


I don’t know whether my husband tried it. I don’t think I’d have noticed, or cared, unless I was using it at the time and he’d ripped it out of my hand to get to it.

I went on to have an epidural each time, plus one episiotomy. The first time in a private hospital in Athens, the second in an NHS hospital in London. I preferred the private hospital experience. They gave me all the drugs I wanted and let me sleep afterwards. They had a beautician and a hairdresser, among other lovely things - extra oxygen to chill out with after. I do like an oxygen mask. I’m sorry that trend never really took off. There was a point around the millennium when oxygen bars looked like they were going to be the next big thing.

When I walked (limped) out of the Chelsea and Westminster after having my second son, I walked straight into a drunk who wanted to shout at me about the British occupation of Northern Ireland. I wasn’t really in the mood for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:03 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It was George V that was offed, wasn't it?


I'd heard it said about george vi but cheers


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 5:05 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> George VI > Elizabeth II > Charles III > Harry is not g-g-grandfather but g-grandfather



George V was given the injection.
He wanted to make the morning paper not the afternoon papers. 
His death was first reported in The Times.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 5:06 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd heard it said about george vi but cheers











						Euthanasia of King George V - Exit International
					

The Euthanasia of King George V has been a topic of study and consideration for many years by activists & scholars alike.




					www.exitinternational.net


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:06 PM)

Aladdin said:


> George V was given the injection.
> He wanted to make the morning paper not the afternoon papers.
> His death was first reported in The Times.


Thank you for repeating the point made by Elizabeth of York


----------



## killer b (Monday at 5:07 PM)

Aladdin said:


> He wanted to make the morning paper not the afternoon papers.


his physician wanted him to make the morning paper. George V's opinion on the matter is unrecorded afaik.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 5:07 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Thank you for repeating the point made by Elizabeth of York



I didnt see the post
 I was looking for the link to the euthenasia info...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 5:08 PM)

killer b said:


> his physician wanted him to make the morning paper. George V's opinion on the matter is unrecorded.


He’s the bugger Bognor guy though, isn’t he?


----------



## killer b (Monday at 5:09 PM)

No idea!


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:09 PM)

killer b said:


> his physician wanted him to make the morning paper. George V's opinion on the matter is unrecorded afaik.


"Grrrurgh"


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 5:09 PM)

killer b said:


> his physician wanted him to make the morning paper. George V's opinion on the matter is unrecorded afaik.



Fair point.
Allegedly his last words were "Bugger Bogner"


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:10 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Fair point.
> Allegedly his last words were "Bugger Bogner"


A sentiment shared by so many people who've been there


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 5:11 PM)

It’s rumoured his wife went the same way, so official court mourning didn’t interfere with her granddaughters coronation. For all we know, it could’ve been done again in Balmoral last autumn. ‘I’ve had enough now, I can’t have Liz Truss here again, get the syringe set up’.


----------



## killer b (Monday at 5:15 PM)

Don't they bash in any recently deceased pope's head with a hammer? Imagine that's probably been done ahead of time on occasion too...


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:16 PM)

killer b said:


> Don't they bash in any recently deceased pope's head with a hammer? Imagine that's probably been done ahead of time on occasion too...


Once of the news portals had a picture of the said hammer, looked like some steampunk cosplay item


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:17 PM)

killer b said:


> Don't they bash in any recently deceased pope's head with a hammer? Imagine that's probably been done ahead of time on occasion too...


With a slight change, to bashing in the head of any recently elected pope, this could be a winner


----------



## Chilli.s (Monday at 5:18 PM)

JimW said:


> some steampunk cosplay item


Thats how the whole royal pageant looks


----------



## killer b (Monday at 5:19 PM)

actually I just googled it and it's probably bollocks. ho hum.


----------



## gosub (Monday at 5:20 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> It’s rumoured his wife went the same way, so official court mourning didn’t interfere with her granddaughters coronation. For all we know, it could’ve been done again in Balmoral last autumn. ‘I’ve had enough now, I can’t have Liz Truss here again, get the syringe set up’.


Still think it was more about staying alive til Boris was gone.....she did follow covid restrictions for her husbands funeral while Downing Street partied


----------



## moochedit (Monday at 5:22 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> With a slight change, to bashing in the head of any recently elected pope, this could be a winner


Replace pope with mp and the above line works as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:23 PM)

moochedit said:


> Replace pope with mp and the above line works as well.


Or new monarch


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 5:27 PM)

killer b said:


> Don't they bash in any recently deceased pope's head with a hammer? Imagine that's probably been done ahead of time on occasion too...


Why???!!


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:28 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Why???!!


If they do it before they die they get complaints


----------



## Dystopiary (Monday at 5:31 PM)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not sure that military training does specifically emphasise dehumanizing the enemy but even if it does I don't think for a minute that Harry made the remarks as a public service. It's no secret that soldiers kill people in wars but most tend not to brag about it. I think it all goes back to the question of why he'd put that into the book. Absolutely nothing to gain but loads of potential downside to both his security and reputation. It feels like the dickhead gobbing-off in the pub who served with 'The Regiment', tells war stories, but everyone knows has always worked in Sainsburys. Except Harry's telling the truth.


Can't remember who said pretty much this upthread but it was probably down to him answering a question the ghost-writer/co-author asked of him. 

I'd bet whoever it is they're a journalist who's well used to getting info out of people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Monday at 5:31 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Why???!!


It was initially a misunderstanding.  Room service went in with breakfast and came  running out:

“The Pope’s dead!”
“Really? - go back in and make sure”.

Then it became a tradition.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 5:31 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Why???!!


To avoid vampire popes


----------



## Sue (Monday at 5:32 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Why???!!


Symbolic innit. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## scalyboy (Monday at 5:32 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Possibly, being charitable. To me it looks like misplaced braggadocio that he should have been very strongly advised against.


Re. Harold’s motivations for going on record as having killed 25 people, I’m not convinced we should take him at his word, or understand this to be the literal truth. After all , this is a fellow who, by his own admission, has consumed psychedelic drugs a-plenty, and has admitted to receiving messages from a bin. 

Far be it from me to disparage someone who has explored the interior of his mind, but if a bloke knocked on my door to say that he was going to give me a first-hand account of the war in Ukraine and would I mind if he had an in-depth discussion with Henry the Hoover beforehand, well I’d think he was off his chump. So I don’t see any difference.

 Harold may well be giving an accurate recollection of his war experiences, but equally he could be a shambling mental wreckage, a travesty of rational humankind, a drooling, reeling ayahuasca and psilocybin casualty who might politely be shown the door as a arch-mentalist


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 5:33 PM)

Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


----------



## danny la rouge (Monday at 5:34 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Dream thread that-away —->


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 5:34 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> To avoid vampire popes


Zombie popes surely. For vampires it would be a wooden crucifix through the heart.


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 5:35 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> Can't remember who said pretty much this upthread but it was probably down to him answering a question the ghost-writer/co-author asked of him.
> 
> I'd bet whoever it is they're a journalist who's well used to getting info out of people.



Sure, but he would have read the sodding thing before it was published, along with a bunch of advisers.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 5:36 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


No that's when they all kiss his arse


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:38 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Zombie popes surely. For vampires it would be a wooden crucifix through the heart.


Vampire popes wouldn't last long with the thousands of crucifixes in the vatican


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:38 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Pope Joan legend related


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:39 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Sure, but he would have read the sodding thing before it was published, along with a bunch of advisers.


You'd have thought so anyway


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 5:40 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Vampire popes wouldn't last long with the thousands of crucifixes in the vatican


Don’t know if the sight alone of them would kill them. They’d probably just be permanently anxious. Or it would work like exposure therapy…


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:40 PM)

The Windsor holey chair is to check for frostbite


----------



## platinumsage (Monday at 5:41 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?



Debunked in 1406:









						Were the medieval popes examined on a toilet-lid-like chair to establish their masculinity?
					

Is one of the consequences of the Pope Joan story, whether it was true or false, the use of a marble chair with a large, toilet-like hole in its seat?  As the picture above shows, it seems that that




					christianity.stackexchange.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:43 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Don’t know if the sight alone of them would kill them. They’d probably just be permanently anxious. Or it would work like exposure therapy…


Plus the holy water and the plentiful use of garlic in Italian cooking, it'd be a nasty, short and brutish life for a v.p.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 5:43 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Do they? Queening stools at the Vatican? Whatever next? 🎫


----------



## Dystopiary (Monday at 5:44 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Sure, but he would have read the sodding thing before it was published, along with a bunch of advisers.


Well you'd think so wouldn't you. It's clear he's not being well advised or just ignoring people who try to tell him shit. I think he probably didn't come up with the idea of saying "I killed 25 Taliban members" to all and sundry himself. Either way, he's a bit of a div, but I do feel slightly sorry for him and his wife.


----------



## scalyboy (Monday at 5:45 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Debunked in 1406:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spare Prince Harold: as desirable as a Pope at a Jewish wedding


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 5:45 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Leave the Jews out of it


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 5:50 PM)

What sort of Jewish weddings have you been going to?


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:53 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What sort of Jewish weddings have you been going to?


So what do you fancy for the ceremony, love, registry, Reform, Orthodox or papal perverama?


----------



## killer b (Monday at 5:54 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Why???!!


turns out they (almost certainly) don't


----------



## cesare (Monday at 5:55 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Is this anything to do with Pope Joan who was accidentallied (because female) voted in as Pope?

Also, there's nothing to stop a woman being a Cardinal. De facto they get elected from the priesthood but they don't have to be. They sit outside the ordained hierarchy as glorified church wardens.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 5:57 PM)

killer b said:


> turns out they (almost certainly) don't


A more believable but less interesting answer than undead popes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 5:58 PM)

cesare said:


> Is this anything to do with Pope Joan who was accidentallied (because female) voted in as Pope?
> 
> Also, there's nothing to stop a woman being a Cardinal. De facto they get elected from the priesthood but they don't have to be. They sit outside the ordained hierarchy as glorified church wardens.


They should have put a stop to cardinals after Cardinal Sin


----------



## JimW (Monday at 6:00 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> They should have put a stop to cardinals after Cardinal Sin


Cardinal Zen is surprisingly chilled about it all


----------



## LDC (Monday at 6:02 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Dream thread that-away —->



Think they call that a nightmare not a dream.


----------



## danny la rouge (Monday at 6:05 PM)

killer b said:


> turns out they (almost certainly) don't


It’s a ceremonial tap (3 times), not a gory and relentless bash. Apparently. According to legend.  Although I’ve never witnessed it.


----------



## killer b (Monday at 6:08 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> A more believable but less interesting answer than undead popes.


I was thinking the other day that there's loads of things I believe to be true that are most likely transparent bollocks, but remain true in my head because I was told them before it was easy to check whether something was real on the internet, and here's an example right away. The golden age of the bullshitter was surely the 1990s


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 6:15 PM)

killer b said:


> I was thinking the other day that there's loads of things I believe to be true that are most likely transparent bollocks, but remain true in my head because I was told them before it was easy to check whether something was real on the internet, and here's an example right away. The golden age of the bullshitter was surely the 1990s


No, it's def now with all the fuckwitted conspiracy nonsense that's spewed all over the internet


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 6:21 PM)

Prince Harry’s memoir hits No 1 on Amazon, predicted to be one of year’s bestsellers
					

Spare is already the UK’s top-selling title a day ahead of publication, with high-street retailers expecting sustained interest in the royal psychodrama




					www.theguardian.com
				




Looks like he's going to make a few quid on his memoir. Will he pay tax on his UK earnings or is he one of those nondom people now?


----------



## killer b (Monday at 6:22 PM)

He isn't non-dom, he lives in the states


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Monday at 6:24 PM)

cesare said:


> I've just had a BBC alert about "the enduring anguish of being the spare".
> 
> Reminds me that Andrew must have had the same spare-related "enduring anguish".
> 
> ...


On one level it's quite funny, I mean, imagine the anguish experienced by someone so privileged, right? It's absurd that someone in his position should complain about their lot in life, right? 

But on another level, he's a human being, a son, a brother, a husband, in an extremely dysfunctional family. 

I mean, much of the stuff he's had to deal with would've been a headfuck for any child:


the public knowledge of his parents adultery and their acrimonious divorce
the death of his mother in a tragic accident/suspicious circumstances (whether or not you think she might've been bumped off or whether the chasing paparazzi might've caused the accident)
the requirement for two recently bereaved, devastated, traumatised children, to publicly walk the funeral route in front of crowds and the world's press
the stereotypical 'wicked stepmother' who they didn't want their father to remarry
and, yes, the 'spare' bit does come into it, to the extent that such favouritism would be hurtful to any child who was aware that their one of their siblings was clearly their parents' favourite. With the best will in the world, and even if his mum and dad sincerely tried not to favour one over the other, the family as an institution was set up so as to specifically favour one child over all others. Imagine how a regular child might feel, how any of you might've felt as a child, if you felt/knew that your mum and/or dad had a favourite child and it clearly wasn't you?
being packed off to boarding school

...and that's just the childhood stuff. 

Then as an adult, the unloved/less-loved offspring, the black sheep of the family:


joining the army and going into combat - lots of ex-forces end up suffering from PTSD because of their experiences. Just because someone's had a relatively privileged upbringing, doesn't make them immune to it. He's referred to his number of kills, and explained how his army training effectively desensitised him and dehumanised the enemy
living life in the public eye, due to a position he was born into. It's not like he grew up craving to be famous.
 - the resulting press intrusion not only cost him previous relationships, when his girlfriends didn't want to embrace public life, but also...
- he genuinely feared for his own safety and that of his girlfriends, because of what happened to his mother when being chased by the paparazzi 

No, he doesn't have to worry about how to pay the bills, so yes he's a lot better off than most who are worried about the cost of living crisis. But money doesn't make you happy. It only means you're not unhappy due to financial pressures. 

Rich people can still be desperately unhappy, traumatised, stressed out, under pressure. In many respects he has an easy life, but in others, he doesn't, he has a difficult life, phone hacked/followed by the press, lost his mother as a child, arguably due to their actions, his family is totally fucked up and they've fucked him up. 

Superficially, many might say they wouldn't mind living such a 'hard life' as he has, with his multimillion inheritance, multimillion Netflix deal, house in California, wife and children and dogs and chickens, etc. Sounds idyllic right? 

But you can't go anywhere or so anything without coordinating it with a security team who need to guard you 24/7. You - and your family - receive credible death threats. The Taliban put a bounty on your head. The threats to your and your family's lives are real. (The IRA assassinated your great uncle.) And even if you/they don't get deliberately killed, there's always the risk of the paparazzi causing another accident. 

Would you choose to live a life like that?


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 6:25 PM)

killer b said:


> He isn't non-dom, he lives in the states


Does he have no home at all here now then? I don't pay it much attention to be honest. Never have.


----------



## cesare (Monday at 6:28 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> On one level it's quite funny, I mean, imagine the anguish experienced by someone so privileged, right? It's absurd that someone in his position should complain about their lot in life, right?
> 
> But on another level, he's a human being, a son, a brother, a husband, in an extremely dysfunctional family.
> 
> ...


He could have just walked away and found, or tried to find closure. But he's exploiting all the above.


----------



## brogdale (Monday at 6:29 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> On one level it's quite funny, I mean, imagine the anguish experienced by someone so privileged, right? It's absurd that someone in his position should complain about their lot in life, right?
> 
> But on another level, he's a human being, a son, a brother, a husband, in an extremely dysfunctional family.
> 
> ...


No; no-one should have to...it's why they all need to be shot in a basement.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 6:32 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> On one level it's quite funny, I mean, imagine the anguish experienced by someone so privileged, right? It's absurd that someone in his position should complain about their lot in life, right?
> 
> But on another level, he's a human being, a son, a brother, a husband, in an extremely dysfunctional family.
> 
> ...




I was watching the 60 mins interview last night and it did strike me as extremely sad that for years after his mum died he believed she was still alive and would walk back into his life. Both he and William believed this. So when he was 20 he asked to see the evidence file and wanted a new investigation into her death. He says that he didnt see all the photos because an advisor told him it would not be good for him. But he saw what his mum would have seen as she lay in the car dying ..he saw the flashing cameras reflected in the car windows as they photographed her.

That's bound to fuck you up. It also means Diana's casket must have been closed. And neither he nor William got to see her before burial.


----------



## killer b (Monday at 6:36 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Does he have no home at all here now then? I don't pay it much attention to be honest. Never have.


I think he only ever had the home here that was supplied by his now-estranged family (and us)


----------



## twistedAM (Monday at 6:42 PM)

cesare said:


> He could have just walked away and found, or tried to find closure. But he's exploiting all the above.


Prince Edward, the second spare once upon a time, seemed to do that.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 6:43 PM)

Aladdin said:


> I was watching the 60 mins interview last night and it did strike me as extremely sad that for years after his mum died he believed she was still alive and would walk back into his life. Both he and William believed this. So when he was 20 he asked to see the evidence file and wanted a new investigation into her death. He says that he didnt see all the photos because an advisor told him it would not be good for him. But he saw what his mum would have seen as she lay in the car dying ..he saw the flashing cameras reflected in the car windows as they photographed her.
> 
> That's bound to fuck you up. It also means Diana's casket must have been closed. And neither he nor William got to see her before burial.


I recall at the time that Charles and the sisters saw her. So did the butler, because I once saw him on television say he did her make up. His father and aunts must’ve said they saw her. But yes, it must’ve been closed from that point on. To be honest, seeing someone in a coffin is a horrible experience. I’ve done it once, and never again - even with people extremely close to me, even if I’ve seen them dead or been with them as they died, I’ve never seen them in the coffin. It’s a cold brutal sight. I’m not sure of the wisdom of a child seeing it all. Or maybe it would’ve been wise.

The ‘file’ must’ve contained all kinds of awful things, post-mortem. I can understand why someone removed the worst of it. There are some things you wouldn’t ever want to see. Years ago, I chanced upon the guy who did the autopsy, speaking on television in Norway (Oslo isn’t great for a night out, so I watched it rather than rushing out). He didn’t spare much detail. There was a particularly grim and vivid description of her womb dissection and examination. You wouldn’t want to know that about your mother, let alone see evidence pictures of it or read the official account of it.


----------



## kebabking (Monday at 6:46 PM)

Aladdin said:


> ...It also means Diana's casket must have been closed. And neither he nor William got to see her before burial.



That's pretty normal in England - I've never seen an open casket. I'm 48, so seen the normal amount of deaths.

I'd be tempted to think that the thinking/hoping/fantasising that Diana was still alive would be part of the normal grieving process for children, if the casket had been open they'd simply have come up with a reasoning get around seeing it - it was a fake/wrong body etc...


----------



## T & P (Monday at 6:49 PM)

killer b said:


> Don't they bash in any recently deceased pope's head with a hammer? Imagine that's probably been done ahead of time on occasion too...


I’ve heard of bashing the bishop, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## JimW (Monday at 6:52 PM)

T & P said:


> I’ve heard of bashing the bishop, but that is ridiculous.


As part of Vatican II modernisations they use and electronic appliance now which has speeded the process up considerably, the bish bash Bosch.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 6:53 PM)

kebabking said:


> That's pretty normal in England - I've never seen an open casket. I'm 48, so seen the normal amount of deaths.
> 
> I'd be tempted to think that the thinking/hoping/fantasising that Diana was still alive would be part of the normal grieving process for children, if the casket had been open they'd simply have come up with a reasoning get around seeing it - it was a fake/wrong body etc...


Yes, I‘ve only ever been at one open casket funeral - in America. I sat well back to avoid seeing anything, having already ‘viewed’ someone in a coffin previously and regretted it. I’ve never seen it in the UK. It strikes me as a child’s fantasy - ‘she’s going to come back’ rather than a genuine credible belief that she’d become the latest resident of Elvis and Marilyn Island.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 6:57 PM)

kebabking said:


> That's pretty normal in England - I've never seen an open casket. I'm 48, so seen the normal amount of deaths.
> 
> I'd be tempted to think that the thinking/hoping/fantasising that Diana was still alive would be part of the normal grieving process for children, if the casket had been open they'd simply have come up with a reasoning get around seeing it - it was a fake/wrong body etc...


Can't imagine The Duke of Ed calling in a favour from someone he'd previously fixed a problem for like Amerigo Bonasera ... "I want you to use all your powers, and all your skills..."


----------



## gosub (Monday at 6:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Yes, I‘ve only ever been at one open casket funeral - in America. I sat well back to avoid seeing anything, having already ‘viewed’ someone in a coffin previously and regretted it. I’ve never seen it in the UK. It strikes me as a child’s fantasy - ‘she’s going to come back’ rather than a genuine credible belief that she’d become the latest resident of Elvis and Marilyn Island.


Or just the usual having to remind yourself person you've recently lost is dead when you think about them that takes a while to wear off.   Not to the level of needing to see the evidence


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 7:01 PM)

killer b said:


> actually I just googled it and it's probably bollocks. ho hum.



Is bollocks _now. _









						Are Dead Popes Still Hit on the Head With a Hammer?
					

The camerlengo verifies the passing of the pope after the doctor has pronounced his death.




					weirdcatholic.com


----------



## killer b (Monday at 7:02 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is bollocks _now. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure weirdcatholic dot com can be sure to have the most accurate information on this vital topic


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 7:04 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?



I heard similar, but someone actually physically inspected...

'What did you do today dear?' 'Not a lot, grabbed the Pope by the nuts... '


----------



## moochedit (Monday at 7:07 PM)

Snopes says "unproven"









						Is a Deceased Pope Tapped with a Silver Hammer to Verify He's Dead?
					

Does part of the process of determining that a Pope has died call for him to be tapped on the forehead with a silver hammer?




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 7:07 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is bollocks _now. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 A swift Google didn't really give an answer either way. It does look though as if it was done, but not for a long while.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 7:08 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What sort of Jewish weddings have you been going to?


I’ve only seen them in the movies tbf. Is it not standard to lift the bride and groom in their chairs during the horah?


----------



## MickiQ (Monday at 7:10 PM)

kebabking said:


> Nah, delivery room. Wouldn't have occurred to me to have a go on it.


I didn't try the gas and air either, Mrs Q did offer me a 'hit' on a few occasions but I never did.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 7:11 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve only seen them in the movies tbf. Is it not standard to lift the bride and groom in their chairs during the horah?


No that's Birkenhead when the MDMA kicks in at the evening bash.


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 7:12 PM)

killer b said:


> I'm sure weirdcatholic dot com can be sure to have the most accurate information on this vital topic



Interesting site with a mountain of weird stuff I might have a look at sometime, the author definitely seems to have done his research.

_You can find some of my work on the National Catholic Register, and if long lists light your fire you can check out my bibliography. I have a graduate degree in Theology with concentration in Church History, as well as undergraduate degrees in Film Production and English, and I’m a certified catechist for the Diocese of Trenton. I’ve taught religion, sacrament prep, and Church History to children, teens, and adults since 2003.

My main area of interest is medieval popular piety, which is a slippery subject because it lacks genuine primary documentation. (The voice of the medieval commoner is always mediated by the lettered elite.) In particular, I’ve spent a lot of time on how attitudes towards death, dying, the soul, and the afterlife evolved from antiquity to the middle ages, particularly in the way those shifting attitudes are reflected in theology, folklore, funerary practices, and accounts of ghosts, revenants, spirits, and other apparitions. You’ll find Weird Catholic returns to these subjects with some frequency._


----------



## Spymaster (Monday at 7:13 PM)

kebabking said:


> That's pretty normal in England - I've never seen an open casket.



They're quite common at Sikh funerals but the body is usually displayed at the house before it's moved to the temple, where it's kept closed. Everyone files past the stiff to pay their respects but I've generally tried not to look, save for the odd peek out of curiosity. It's all a bit odd.


----------



## friedaweed (Monday at 7:27 PM)

Spymaster said:


> They're quite common at Sikh funerals but the body is usually displayed at the house before it's moved to the temple, where it's kept closed. Everyone files past the stiff to pay their respects but I've generally tried not to look, save for the odd peek out of curiosity. It's all a bit odd.


Similar in Ireland and my dad's era in Catholic Liverpool.


----------



## bimble (Monday at 7:37 PM)

Wandered into thread thinking wtf how come they’re all going on about prince harry this much. Very reassuring to find it’s actually a thread about the genitalia of cardinals. Good.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 7:38 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve only seen them in the movies tbf. Is it not standard to lift the bride and groom in their chairs during the horah?


Seen that happen in Simchat Torah services but no weird genital inspection or holes in chairs no.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 7:44 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Seen that happen in Simchat Torah services but no weird genital inspection or holes in chairs no.


I did not say that happened! Just the holding aloft on chairs thing
Think it’s also a Balkan thing


----------



## mx wcfc (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Spymaster said:


> They're quite common at Sikh funerals but the body is usually displayed at the house before it's moved to the temple, where it's kept closed. Everyone files past the stiff to pay their respects but I've generally tried not to look, save for the odd peek out of curiosity. It's all a bit odd.


My (hindu) F-i-L's funeral involved an open casket at the undertakers.  The room was very small, so only his children and wife were inside.  I stood outside in a corridor with the other spouses and grandchildren.  We were given bits of bark and invited into the room to put them in the coffin.  My daughter and I, and the two other spouses, declined the offer, but the other three grandchildren did go in.


----------



## moochedit (Monday at 7:48 PM)

bimble said:


> Wandered into thread thinking wtf how come they’re all going on about prince harry this much. Very reassuring to find it’s actually a thread about the genitalia of cardinals. Good.


Have you not heard about the dog bowl? Horsey lady? The 25 dead taliban?


----------



## bimble (Monday at 7:50 PM)

moochedit said:


> Have you not heard about the dog bowl? Horsey lady? The 25 dead taliban?


I’ve tragically missed all of this. Might catch up on all the harry news next time I catch covid and am confined to bed but even then probably not I’d rather watch old inspector Columbos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 7:52 PM)

mx wcfc said:


> My (hindu) F-i-L's funeral involved an open casket at the undertakers.  The room was very small, so only his children and wife were inside.  I stood outside in a corridor with the other spouses and grandchildren.  We were given bits of bark and invited into the room to put them in the coffin.  My daughter and I, and the two other spouses, declined the offer, but the other three grandchildren did go in.


They do have open coffins in some churches here as well. The one I saw was in a C Of E church, with a mostly West Indian congregation


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 7:56 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I did not say that happened! Just the holding aloft on chairs thing
> Think it’s also a Balkan thing


It looks fun. I’ve seen it done a couple of times, but sadly never been held aloft myself. Well, not under those circumstances.

I had lots of banknotes pinned to me at my big fat Greek wedding (never seen the film). I hated it - it seemed like a really vulgar tradition. I was looking forward to plate smashing, but it wasn’t done on the day. We saved that for the marriage itself.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> They do have open coffins in some churches here as well. The one I saw was in a C Of E church, with a mostly West Indian congregation


I think I’d panic. I’d want some warning so I knew I was walking into a ‘don’t look’ situation.


----------



## strung out (Monday at 8:27 PM)

mx wcfc said:


> My (hindu) F-i-L's funeral involved an open casket at the undertakers.  The room was very small, so only his children and wife were inside.  I stood outside in a corridor with the other spouses and grandchildren.  We were given bits of bark and invited into the room to put them in the coffin.  My daughter and I, and the two other spouses, declined the offer, but the other three grandchildren did go in.


Seeing as we're talking about funeral practices from other cultures, last summer, I attended some of the funeral/post-cremation ceremonies of my wife's Chinese uncle in Malaysia. One of them included sifting through a large metal bowl filled with the deceased's ashes, using tongs to pick out the larger bones to put in the urn. There was some confusion when some wires were found in amongst the bones before they realised it was his pacemaker. 

The tongs were proffered to me, but I politely declined.


----------



## Pickman's model (Monday at 8:33 PM)

strung out said:


> Seeing as we're talking about funeral practices from other cultures, last summer, I attended some of the funeral/post-cremation ceremonies of my wife's Chinese uncle in Malaysia. One of them included sifting through a large metal bowl filled with the deceased's ashes, using tongs to pick out the larger bones to put in the urn. There was some confusion when some wires were found in amongst the bones before they realised it was his pacemaker.
> 
> The tongs were proffered to me, but I politely declined.


Good thing there wasn't an explosion when they cremated your f-i-l Improbable research: the problem of exploding pacemakers


----------



## Sue (Monday at 8:43 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Good thing there wasn't an explosion when they cremated your f-i-l Improbable research: the problem of exploding pacemakers


“It was the day my grandmother exploded." (The Crow Road)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Monday at 8:43 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Prince Harry’s memoir hits No 1 on Amazon, predicted to be one of year’s bestsellers
> 
> 
> Spare is already the UK’s top-selling title a day ahead of publication, with high-street retailers expecting sustained interest in the royal psychodrama
> ...





Orang Utan said:


> I’ve only seen them in the movies tbf. Is it not standard to lift the bride and groom in their chairs during the horah?


At the one and only Jewish wedding I went to, yes, they did lift the bride and groom on chairs at one point, don't know what that bit was called, probably the horah you're referring to.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 9:14 PM)

kebabking said:


> That's pretty normal in England - I've never seen an open casket. I'm 48, so seen the normal amount of deaths.
> 
> I'd be tempted to think that the thinking/hoping/fantasising that Diana was still alive would be part of the normal grieving process for children, if the casket had been open they'd simply have come up with a reasoning get around seeing it - it was a fake/wrong body etc...



Wasnt aware of that in the UK.
Caskets / coffins are open here for wakes and closed once everyone has given their condolences to family and the family have had private time to say their goodbyes.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 9:18 PM)

hmm caskets are different that coffins

one being fucking heavier than the other

carried a few coffins took about six of us ... caskets your talking about 8 at least


and aye the brits down really do the open coffin stuff  before the funeral as much

never done the funeral home view in the uk and they rarely do proper wakes body at home

having a funeral in the united kingdom can take weeks to get the body released


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 9:20 PM)

Busy week for Harry and Meghan if they're at home in Montecito: the whole community is now under an evacuation order.



			https://ktla.com/news/california/evacuations-ordered-for-montecito-other-santa-barbara-county-communities/


----------



## Ranbay (Monday at 9:21 PM)

Yossarian said:


> Busy week for Harry and Meghan if they're at home in Montecito: the whole community is now under an evacuation order.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ktla.com/news/california/evacuations-ordered-for-montecito-other-santa-barbara-county-communities/




This content is not available in your country/region.​


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 9:21 PM)

Yossarian said:


> Busy week for Harry and Meghan if they're at home in Montecito: the whole community is now under an evacuation order.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ktla.com/news/california/evacuations-ordered-for-montecito-other-santa-barbara-county-communities/



Cant read that link.

What's it about?


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 9:26 PM)

_Authorities have issued a mandatory evacuation order for the entire community of Montecito, California in Santa Barbara County due to the threat of flooding from the ongoing storm.

“Immediate Evacuation Order for all of Montecito, parts of Carpinteria, Summerland & City of Santa Barbara. LEAVE NOW,“ the Montecito Fire Department urgently tweeted at 12:22 p.m. Monday.

An evacuation center was established at the Wake Center, 300 North Turnpike Road, in Santa Barbara.

Montecito received more than five inches of rain between 3 a.m. and 11:30 a.m., fire officials said.

“The heaviest rain is yet to come this afternoon and evening. If your home is within the evacuation order area, please leave now,” officials tweeted._


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 9:27 PM)

If their house gets washed away in a mudslide the Daily Mail faithful will probably hail it as the queen's first miracle.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Monday at 9:36 PM)

Yossarian said:


> If their house gets washed away in a mudslide the Daily Mail faithful will probably hail it as the queen's first miracle.


The Blessed Saint Brenda.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 9:45 PM)

i'm amazed the mail is not offering a interview in Paris

if history repeated imagine the sales, headlines and respective 12 pages memorials


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 9:48 PM)

Ax^ said:


> hmm caskets are different that coffins
> 
> one being fucking heavier than the other
> 
> carried a few coffins took about six of us ... caskets your talking about 8 at least


i did not know there was a difference - I thought casket was just US English for coffin?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 9:51 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> i did not know there was a difference - I thought casket was just US English for coffin?


No, the Americans use those big rectangles with padded interiors, and they call it a casket. They often seem to have a split lid, like a barn door, where you can open the top so the corpse is on display. I’ve never seen one of those in Europe, where the coffin is generally a basic body shape that goes out for the shoulders and back in. Either with a British style lid, or a continental half top.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 9:53 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> i did not know there was a difference - I thought casket was just US English for coffin?



the funeral trade in the states got more heavily monetised than Europe since the 1950s


they offer stupidly over worked and designed coffins, concrete lined burials and other madness

you get ripped for the cermonies, church and flowers in ireland but you tend to be in the ground within 3 days

you have it a hell of a lot worse in the uk and the states is just insanity


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 9:58 PM)

Ax^ said:


> the funeral trade in the states got more heavily monetised than Europe since the 1950s
> 
> 
> they offer stupidly over worked and designed coffins, concrete lined burials and other madness
> ...


I honestly prefer the UK way. I like a week or two to get used to the idea that the person is gone first, and then the standard cremation that most Brits go for. Burial frightens me at the best of times, but the thought that you can be up and living at the beginning of the week and then locked in the ground for eternity before the weekend is fucking claustrophobia on steroids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 9:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No, the Americans use those big rectangles with padded interiors, and they call it a casket. They often seem to have a split lid, like a barn door, where you can open the top so the corpse is on display. I’ve never seen one of those in Europe, where the coffin is generally a basic body shape that goes out for the shoulders and back in. Either with a British style lid, or a continental half top.


they're all coffins to me - a box you burn or bury a dead person in


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 9:59 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I honestly prefer the UK way. I like a week or two to get used to it, and then the standard cremation that most Brits go for. Burial frightens me, and the thought that you can be up and living at the beginning of the week and in the ground for eternity before the weekend is fucking claustrophobia on steroids.


I feel the opposite way - get it over with ASAP and then start grieving properly


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 10:01 PM)

[/QUOTE]





Tanya1982 said:


> I honestly prefer the UK way. I like a week or two to get used to the idea that the person is gone, and then the standard cremation that most Brits go for. Burial frightens me at the best of times, but the thought that you can be up and living at the beginning of the week and in the ground for eternity before the weekend is fucking claustrophobia on steroids.



i was like that and from a city so the first time..

ran away from the idea of visiting an open coffin was 8 mind you da still did not like it


more exposed to it now and feel the quickness of an irish funeral can give people that final realisation they are not coming back
so the grieving process can really start


saying that have  been a wakes with kids they will not understand :/


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Monday at 10:02 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> To avoid vampire popes



To be fair, vampirism makes Christianity make a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:03 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I feel the opposite way - get it over with ASAP and then start grieving properly


Fair enough. Not for me. And literally not for me - I cannot be buried - I’d rather die. My ashes are being mixed with pinches of significant others, and it’s going to be released free into the air to go wherever it takes us.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Monday at 10:05 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Fair enough. Not for me. And literally not for me - I cannot be buried - I’d rather die. My ashes are being mixed with pinches of significant others, and it’s going to be released free into the air to go wherever it takes us.



I want a sky burial.  Let the bugs and animals have what they can take.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 10:05 PM)

without trying to be coarse its more completing the ceremony with the body

rather than how you decided to bury or burn it

that starts the proper grieving process for most people i've known


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:07 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> they're all coffins to me - a box you burn or bury a dead person in


And to me too. But Americans are highly American in all things including in death, and we must indulge them. They call them caskets, so we have to pretend that we all do


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:09 PM)

Ax^ said:


> without trying to be course its more completing the cermony with the body
> 
> rather than how you decieded to bury or burn it


Isn’t the body always at the ceremony? It’s usually right there in the closed coffin, and depending on the crematorium, on the conveyor belt or on the stage/dumb waiter thing that lowers it down to wherever the oven is.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:12 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I want a sky burial.  Let the bugs and animals have what they can take.


If they hear about it and object to my plans, they can have the proceeds of a charity collection in lieu of anything else.

I’ve got a pinch of my grandfather and grandmothers ashes, my eldest son, and my father saved. Unless she outlives me, my mother will be added, and the same deal with my brother. That’s all to be added to my own, shaken to mix, and then released.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 10:13 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Isn’t the body always at the ceremony? It’s usually right there in the closed coffin, and depending on the crematorium, on the conveyor belt or on the stage/dumb waiter thing that lowers it down to wherever the oven is.




sorry getting away from the main point

the final ceremonies completed shortly after death a few days to a week or  rather 

dragged out for a couple of weeks or months


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Monday at 10:14 PM)

Ax^ said:


> you have it a hell of a lot worse in the uk and the states is just insanity



Like all things in America, you can do it on the cheap by shopping at Costco or Walmart:



			https://www.costco.com/funeral.html
		










						Titan Casket Heritage Steel Funeral Casket - Sam's Club
					

Buy Titan Casket Heritage Steel Funeral Casket : Caskets at SamsClub.com




					www.samsclub.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 10:25 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I want a sky burial.  Let the bugs and animals have what they can take.


I want to be fed into a wood chipper in Leicester Square, during the premiere of Avatar 9,  so my semi-liquidised remains are spattered alll over the bodies and gawping open mouths of moronic starfucking idiots, causing the maximum amount of trauma, inconvenience and bother for the most amount of people


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:27 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Like all things in America, you can do it on the cheap by shopping at Costco or Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have an aisle? Or are just on the ends of an aisle as special offers?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 10:28 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I want to be fed into a wood chipper in Leicester Square, during the premiere of Avatar 9,  so my semi-liquidised remains are spattered alll over the bodies and gawping open mouths of moronic starfucking idiots, causing the maximum amount of trauma, inconvenience and bother for the most amount of people


That sounds nice. May you rest in your own peace, in pieces.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Monday at 10:35 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Do they have an aisle? Or are just on the ends of an aisle as special offers?



I think its all online purchases.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 10:39 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> That sounds nice. May you rest in your own peace, in pieces.


i don't give a fuck really as i'll be dead. they can do what they want with my husk


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Fair enough. Not for me. And literally not for me - *I cannot be buried - I’d rather die. *My ashes are being mixed with pinches of significant others, and it’s going to be released free into the air to go wherever it takes us.


I hope no one would try and bury you if you hadn’t died!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Monday at 10:45 PM)

US chest of drawers-style burial chambers give me the creeps. It's as though they want to stay in the mortuary and not really be put out to moulder.








						For $2 Million, a Chance to Spend Eternity Next to Marilyn Monroe and Hugh Hefner
					

At Pierce Brothers Westwood Village Memorial Park in Los Angeles, an unused burial crypt is being shopped by the family of the late Broadway composer Jerry Herman.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't give a fuck really as i'll be dead. they can do what they want with my husk
> View attachment 358961



rather be flung into a tree


----------



## Gerry1time (Monday at 10:56 PM)

My dad was apparently in an open casket at the funeral home (in France) we all met up at before driving to the crematorium. I was a bit uncertain about going in to see him, but then a friend of his came out and said "Oh, you really should, he looks lovely, they've given him and shave and put him in a suit". At which point I decided definitely not to see him, as the scruffy bugger rarely shaved much and never put on a suit, so I wanted to remember him as he was, not as some French undertaker had assumed he would have wanted to look.


----------



## Wilf (Monday at 10:57 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Popelore is weird - don’t the cardinals also make new popes sit on a chair with a hole in in the seat then lift them above their heads, Jewish-wedding-style, so they can inspect their genitalia?


Nah, that was one of the early episodes of the Chuckle Brothers.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Monday at 11:17 PM)

UrbaneFox said:


> US chest of drawers-style burial chambers give me the creeps. It's as though they want to stay in the mortuary and not really be put out to moulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went there once, for a tour - god knows why, it’s absolutely not my thing at all, I hate graveyards, I must’ve been drunk when I agreed to it. We were told (and I was so disgusted I later checked, and he’s on YouTube where he openly admits it) that the funeral director who oversaw Marilyn Monroe ripped off her false eyelashes and kept them as souvenirs, before he shut the lid.


----------



## Yossarian (Monday at 11:24 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I want to be fed into a wood chipper in Leicester Square, during the premiere of Avatar 9,  so my semi-liquidised remains are spattered alll over the bodies and gawping open mouths of moronic starfucking idiots, causing the maximum amount of trauma, inconvenience and bother for the most amount of people



⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ - "A bloody delight"

_Vis_ionary filmmaker James Cameron took things to a new level with the stunning latest installment of the Avatar saga - defying critics who say he's stuck in a rut, he went beyond 3D and sprayed audiences with what seemed to be actual human remains during a battle scene in the fifth hour of Avatar 9. I gazed in wonder at the beautiful, bloody world of the Na'vi as other enthralled filmgoers vomited around me.


----------



## twistedAM (Monday at 11:51 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Like all things in America, you can do it on the cheap by shopping at Costco or Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they come in multipacks?


----------



## gosub (Monday at 11:54 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> To be fair, vampirism makes Christianity make a whole lot more sense.


well I for one never bought the whole zombie Jesus Easter story


----------



## Wilf (Tuesday at 12:20 AM)

bimble said:


> Wandered into thread thinking wtf how come they’re all going on about prince harry this much. Very reassuring to find it’s actually a thread about the genitalia of cardinals. Good.


Statistically, there's about a 1 in 8 chance that any random Urban thread will be about Pontifical Penises.  Even more if it's a thread on Urban about Pope Urban VIII.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:31 AM)

Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


----------



## spring-peeper (Tuesday at 1:16 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?



nope


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:19 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


No


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 1:21 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


No. But I don't read many autobiographies so that doesn't say much.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Tuesday at 1:32 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


Mr dovy has got a free copy. Will see how far he gets before it ends up in the fire


----------



## bellaozzydog (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

Spymaster said:


> This is a poor reading of what I've written.
> 
> Of course he was there and of course he killed people. The point is, what was his motivation for describing it so graphically in the book?


Is this graphic? Or am I missing some detail

_"It wasn't a statistic that filled me with pride but nor did it make me ashamed," he writes. "When I was plunged into the heat and confusion of battle, I didn't think about those as 25 people. You can't kill people if you see them as people. In truth, you can't hurt people if you see them as people. They were chess pieces taken off the board, bad guys eliminated before they kill good guys. They trained me to 'other' them and they trained me well."_


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 7:00 AM)

bellaozzydog said:


> Is this graphic?
> 
> _"It wasn't a statistic that filled me with pride but nor did it make me ashamed," he writes. "When I was plunged into the heat and confusion of battle, I didn't think about those as 25 people. You can't kill people if you see them as people. In truth, you can't hurt people if you see them as people. They were chess pieces taken off the board, bad guys eliminated before they kill good guys. They trained me to 'other' them and they trained me well."_



Of course it is. And you’ve missed a chunk out; namely numbering his kills in the first place. Any description of detail of his service involving killing people, possibly beyond the fact that he was there, is unnecessary and ill advised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 7:10 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Of course it is. And you’ve missed a chunk out; namely numbering his kills in the first place. Any description of detail of his service, possibly beyond the fact that he was there, is unnecessary and ill advised.


Round the time of the Falklands war there were stories in the newspaper about iirc the scrap at tumbledown, where one of the soldiers described killing an argentine soldier. Bravo two zero - which I regret I haven't read - is supposed to be about, and so give details, of a special op round the time of the gulf war. There's loads of memoirs more graphic and likely better written than Harry's effort, including Patrick leigh fermor's book about kidnapping a German general in create. 

I don't understand why there's one rule for harry mountbatten-windsor and another for everyone else.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Tuesday at 7:12 AM)

Copies have just been put on the shelf here.

 The reactions, from the staff no customer interest yet (even though we're a ROYAL borough ) but then we only opened 11 minutes ago, were all along the lines of "£28.00!! Fuck off/Fuck Me/Bollocks/Fucking hell" etc...


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 7:20 AM)

Pickman's model said:


> Round the time of the Falklands war there were stories in the newspaper about iirc the scrap at tumbledown, where one of the soldiers described killing an argentine soldier. Bravo two zero - which I regret I haven't read - is supposed to be about, and so give details, of a special op round the time of the gulf war. There's loads of memoirs more graphic and likely better written than Harry's effort, including Patrick leigh fermor's book about kidnapping a German general in create.
> 
> I don't understand why there's one rule for harry mountbatten-windsor and another for everyone else.



Of course there are _more_ graphic descriptions of war but they need to be taken in the context of the purpose of the book they’re being written in, by who the author is and their motivation. This isn’t a book about a military operation, written by an anonymous former SAS soldier, aimed at detailing or dramatising warfare.


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 7:21 AM)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Copies have just been put on the shelf here.
> 
> The reactions, from the staff no customer interest yet (even though we're a ROYAL borough ) but then we only opened 11 minutes ago, were all along the lines of "£28.00!! Fuck off/Fuck Me/Bollocks/Fucking hell" etc...



Think you might be the only outlet that’s punting it at full price


----------



## klang (Tuesday at 8:41 AM)

I don't really care too much how they bury or cremate me, but I do want professional mourners.


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 8:44 AM)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Copies have just been put on the shelf here.
> 
> The reactions, from the staff no customer interest yet (even though we're a ROYAL borough ) but then we only opened 11 minutes ago, were all along the lines of "£28.00!! Fuck off/Fuck Me/Bollocks/Fucking hell" etc...


I could well be wrong but I’ll be surprised if it flies off the shelves, since people have surely already seen all the best bits - frost bitten penis falling off into the dog bowl etc - won’t the rest be just more tedious, self-pitying fodder about his anguished millionaire life.

I can’t believe anyone other than the most toadying, royal family groupie, Daily Mail flunky “please take more of my taxes so you can live in another palace” nobberies would actually shell out cash for this tosh.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 8:46 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Of course it is. And you’ve missed a chunk out; namely numbering his kills in the first place. Any description of detail of his service involving killing people, possibly beyond the fact that he was there, is unnecessary and ill advised.


If that passage is anything to go by he seems to be talking about the dehumanising effect of killing and being trained to kill people, which seems an ok thing to do to me?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)

Could it be? A real life version of Eastenders that is being discussed here?
My understanding of the royal family is that they were given the right to rule by a sword in a pond and some magical powers bestowed.
Here they can't manage some beards, mild drugs and the fact someone has a girlfriend the wrong colour. 
And they are in charge because?


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 8:51 AM)

scalyboy said:


> I could well be wrong but I’ll be surprised if it flies off the shelves, since people have surely already seen all the best bits - frost bitten penis falling off into the dog bowl etc - won’t the rest be just more tedious, self-pitying fodder about his anguished millionaire life.
> 
> I can’t believe anyone other than the most toadying, royal family groupie, Daily Mail flunky “please take more of my taxes so you can live in another palace” nobberies would actually shell out cash for this tosh.



I disagree. People will buy it. This entire affair is completely different to other royal family news, in that it’s engaged a totally different set of people, namely those who dislike the monarchy and are enjoying them being publicly humiliated. If anything, it’s royalists who significantly won’t be buying the book.

Not sure I can remember many 130 page threads on here about them either.


----------



## Yossarian (Tuesday at 9:12 AM)

I think it's probably going to sell a lot more copies internationally than in Britain - it's top of the Amazon bestseller list in the US, Australia, Germany, France, etc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 9:19 AM)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree. People will buy it. This entire affair is completely different to other royal family news, in that it’s engaged a totally different set of people, namely those who dislike the monarchy and are enjoying them being publicly humiliated. If anything, it’s royalists who significantly won’t be buying the book.
> 
> Not sure I can remember many 130 page threads on here about them either.


I think you’re right about who has been engaged by the story. What I’m not convinced is that they are a market for this book. I’ve been a top 50 cranberry contributor to this thread, but I wouldn’t dream of buying the book. He’s still a royal.


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 9:24 AM)

How big is this book? The dimensions? Reason I ask, is that some people might be buying it to put on a coffee table to start conversations and the like. That'd be an utter fail, can you imagine a monstrously large photo of the spare looking at you every time you sat down with a cuppa. Eek.

He's always going to be known as THE Spare now, isn't he? Even though history has been littered with them.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 9:29 AM)

scalyboy said:


> I could well be wrong but I’ll be surprised if it flies off the shelves, since people have surely already seen all the best bits - frost bitten penis falling off into the dog bowl etc - won’t the rest be just more tedious, self-pitying fodder about his anguished millionaire life.
> 
> I can’t believe anyone other than the most toadying, royal family groupie, Daily Mail flunky “please take more of my taxes so you can live in another palace” nobberies would actually shell out cash for this tosh.


it's number 1 in the bestseller lists on preorders alone, reckon it's probably going to sell ok


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 9:31 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


Despite wishing there was a ‘don’t show me any Harry/ Royals stuff online‘ button for teh internets, I think I will read it. I read plenty of biographies (just read Islander, then Jennifer Saunders - in the queue is Debbie Harry, Jarvis Cocker and Trevor Horn), because severe ADHD in my case means I can’t read most novels, can’t follow plots, I just forget important elements and get confused. I won’t pay for it, he’s got enough money, I’ll get it off libgen. 😈


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 9:32 AM)

killer b said:


> it's number 1 in the bestseller lists on preorders alone, reckon it's probably going to sell ok


It will but I did laugh at the roving reporter on BBC breakfast  this morning, waiting for the hoardes and masses in Waterstones London. One (slightly bonkers) woman showed up. 😂


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 9:37 AM)

Times Radio was savaging* the spare this morning.


*it's all relative, it was a bit critical e.g. shut up now Harry.


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 9:42 AM)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "£28.00!! Fuck off/Fuck Me/Bollocks/Fucking hell" etc...


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 9:42 AM)

pinkmonkey said:


> It will but I did laugh at the roving reporter on BBC breakfast  this morning, waiting for the hoardes and masses in Waterstones London. One (slightly bonkers) woman showed up. 😂


Yeah, it must be hard for the BBC: they know the market has changed, but a shot of a finger hovering over the preorder button doesn’t really have the same televisual impact.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 9:42 AM)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree. People will buy it. This entire affair is completely different to other royal family news, in that it’s engaged a totally different set of people, namely those who dislike the monarchy and are enjoying them being publicly humiliated. If anything, it’s royalists who significantly won’t be buying the book.
> 
> Not sure I can remember many 130 page threads on here about them either.



Its number one seller already on amazon.


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.theguardian.com/books/2023/jan/09/prince-harry-memoir-spare-no-1-predicted-bestseller&ved=2ahUKEwjtz9aZ27z8AhWGYcAKHRXfBaYQFnoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3PNUasApyAuRxsfWEUNuCJ


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 9:43 AM)

Pay for it not a chance, If I can borrow/illegally download a copy I might quite possibly read it.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 9:44 AM)

cesare said:


> How big is this book? The dimensions? Reason I ask, is that some people might be buying it to put on a coffee table to start conversations and the like. That'd be an utter fail, can you imagine a monstrously large photo of the spare looking at you every time you sat down with a cuppa. Eek.
> 
> He's always going to be known as THE Spare now, isn't he? Even though history has been littered with them.




I can see Royalists buying it. And changing the cover so nobody sees what they're reading. 
😄


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 9:44 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Any description of detail of his service involving killing people, possibly beyond the fact that he was there, is unnecessary and ill advised.


I'm sure you've posted somewhere that you enjoy reading military memoirs - I'll admit they're not something I know much about, what goes on in them? Do they all draw a veil over the detail of killing people?


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 9:46 AM)

Aladdin said:


> Its number one seller already on amazon.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.theguardian.com/books/2023/jan/09/prince-harry-memoir-spare-no-1-predicted-bestseller&ved=2ahUKEwjtz9aZ27z8AhWGYcAKHRXfBaYQFnoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3PNUasApyAuRxsfWEUNuCJ





> Janet Brakspear of The Corsham Bookshop in Wiltshire had initially planned to stock a* couple of copies of Spare*, and did not expect many sales through her shop.
> However, the shop has had* five pre-orders and has ordered an additional seven copies*. “We have upped our original estimate,” said Brakspear, “just so we get it on publication day as there does seem to be an amount of fuss about it.”


----------



## Yossarian (Tuesday at 9:47 AM)

cesare said:


>



So they have some ... Spare?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 9:48 AM)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, it must be hard for the BBC: they know the market has changed, but a shot of a finger hovering over the preorder button doesn’t really have the same televisual impact.


They looked slightly embarrassed.  Apparently the same slightly bonkers customer had been interviewed when Diana's book had come out, back then, there'd  been a stampede. How things have changed, there's still nutters queuing in central London but they're sneaker heads because some limited release of some kicks or other have dropped.


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 9:50 AM)

Aladdin said:


> Its number one seller already on amazon.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.theguardian.com/books/2023/jan/09/prince-harry-memoir-spare-no-1-predicted-bestseller&ved=2ahUKEwjtz9aZ27z8AhWGYcAKHRXfBaYQFnoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3PNUasApyAuRxsfWEUNuCJ


Conspiracy, it's Meghan and the wokerati buying in bulk funded by Soros. There'll be dumpsters full of copies out the back of aromatherapy and yoga centres before Easter, mark my words.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Tuesday at 9:50 AM)

I can see plenty buying it given the sheer volume of coverage it’s had. It’s been Harry Harry Harry Harry for what seems like weeks. Even on here!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 9:52 AM)

pinkmonkey said:


> Despite wishing there was a ‘don’t show me any Harry/ Royals stuff online‘ button for teh internets, I think I will read it. I read plenty of biographies (just read Islander, then Jennifer Saunders - in the queue is Debbie Harry, Jarvis Cocker and Trevor Horn), because severe ADHD in my case means I can’t read most novels, can’t follow plots, I just forget important elements and get confused. I won’t pay for it, he’s got enough money, I’ll get it off libgen. 😈


Derail but it’s so interesting how ADHD brains differ. I’m completely the opposite- give me a narrative that I’m interested in and I’m fine. But I really struggle with factual books including (auto)biographies. I think the only biography I’ve managed to finish was Douglas Adams, and that was written by Neil Gaiman iirc so written well and really entertaining.

Harry’s does sound like it’s got quite a narrative though


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

killer b said:


> I'm sure you've posted somewhere that you enjoy reading military memoirs - I'll admit they're not something I know much about, what goes on in them? Do they all draw a veil over the detail of killing people?



I agree that Harry was not so graphic about what he did in Afghanistan.  
Considering he was a gunner in a helicopter.. sent to protect ground forces. He was never going to be describing a situation where he just sat in an office looking at a map.

The Civil War here tore families apart. Brothers killed brothers.  The young state executed its own people ... nobody of that generation spoke about what happened.  It was an unwritten thing...because it could start again to destroy people...it is only now 100 years on that what happened is openly being covered on our state tv. People knew obviously but in the 30s 40s 50s 60s they didnt talk. They knew a generation had to not talk in order for the next one to have a chance at peace. 

Harry's biography had to mention the war. But he might have been better off not factoring in numbers.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 9:57 AM)

pinkmonkey said:


> They looked slightly embarrassed.  Apparently the same slightly bonkers customer had been interviewed when Diana's book had come out, back then, there'd  been a stampede. How things have changed, there's still nutters queuing in central London but they're sneaker heads because some limited release of some kicks or other have dropped.



I think buying online is going to be how many will go with buying this book.


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 9:57 AM)

killer b said:


> I'm sure you've posted somewhere that you enjoy reading military memoirs - I'll admit they're not something I know much about, what goes on in them? Do they all draw a veil over the detail of killing people?



No. But they are military memoirs/history. It's intrinsic to their purpose and you expect it.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 10:01 AM)

Spymaster said:


> No. But they are military memoirs/history. It's intrinsic to their purpose and you expect it.


Wouldn't you expect it in any memoir by a former soldier?


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 10:05 AM)

killer b said:


> Wouldn't you expect it in any memoir by a former soldier?



He didn't write the book as a former soldier, he wrote it as a member of the royal family, so we're back to his and his advisors motivations for including it. And let's face it, it's about a paragraph. Hardly a detailed commentary on the inhumaity of war.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 10:06 AM)

it's intrinsic and expected in the books you like to read, but unnecessary and ill-advised in other books. Got it.


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 10:10 AM)

killer b said:


> it's intrinsic and expected in the books you like to read, but unnecessary and ill-advised in other books.



What a stupid conclusion.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 10:15 AM)

I honestly don't see what the difference is. Why is one former soldier obliged to keep schtum where other former soldiers are good to go?


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 10:17 AM)

pinkmonkey said:


> It will but I did laugh at the roving reporter on BBC breakfast  this morning, waiting for the hoardes and masses in Waterstones London. One (slightly bonkers) woman showed up. 😂



She was on again just now. The shop just seemed full of people taking photos of the book.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 10:19 AM)

Why the fuck would you buy this when it's effectively been serialised in the tabloids for days..? 

You hate your family Harry. We get it.

Weird weird people.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 10:20 AM)

Apparently it's very well written though









						In his own write: Prince Harry’s ghostwriter is so famous that George Clooney made a film of his life
					

JR Moehringer, biographer to stars such as Andre Agassi, was an obvious choice for the Duke of Sussex




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## xenon (Tuesday at 10:22 AM)

Only a paragraph? So probably not worth all this fuss and handwringing It’s quite shocking A helicopter gunship pilot may have killed people. I’m sure the Taliban never consider this before.


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 10:24 AM)

killer b said:


> I honestly don't see what the difference is. Why is one former soldier obliged to keep schtum where other former soldiers are good to go?



Here's one reason.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 10:29 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Here's one reason.


I'm not sure we should change the things we do or say because of the threats of hate preacher Anjem Choudary tbh


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 10:31 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Here's one reason.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

this whole numbers thing feels like a farcical british manners thing
british army responsible for hundreds of thousands of deaths in recent years in numerous countries
OMG he said 25!!!
not done in polite society old boy


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

Spymaster said:


> Here's one reason.


Choudary is a nutter by anyone's standards. If Harry had written that he'd nipped behind a bush for a pee whilst in Afghanistan he would be calling for his death for defiling holy ground.


----------



## A380 (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

pinkmonkey said:


> It will but I did laugh at the roving reporter on BBC breakfast  this morning, waiting for the hoardes and masses in Waterstones London. One (slightly bonkers) woman showed up. 😂


. ?


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 10:36 AM)

check 27 to 28 minutes on this regarding not talking about kills
thats what this is really about


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 11:27 AM)

ska invita said:


> check 27 to 28 minutes on this regarding not talking about kills
> thats what this is really about



Liked for the honesty


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 11:32 AM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


No!


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 11:34 AM)

I don’t like him at all but I've got to admit I'm quite curious


----------



## muscovyduck (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t like him at all but I've got to admit I'm quite curious


Same! But not £28 curious


----------



## hegley (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)

Good trolling from Bert's Books.


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t like him at all but I've got to admit I'm quite curious


What more could you possibly need to know?!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 11:36 AM)

Spymaster said:


> He didn't write the book as a former soldier, he wrote it as a member of the royal family, so we're back to his and his advisors motivations for including it. And let's face it, it's about a paragraph. Hardly a detailed commentary on the inhumaity of war.


He didn't write it.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 11:36 AM)

just get it out of the library if you're actually interested enough to read it


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 11:36 AM)

Sasaferrato said:


> No!


PM me your address please, mate. For a reason. 

😐


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 11:41 AM)

Sasaferrato said:


> He didn't write it.



Perhaps he didn't read it either.


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 11:43 AM)

Not available on Pirate Bay yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 11:48 AM)

killer b said:


> just get it out of the library if you're actually interested enough to read it


Please just steal it from a library so we don’t have to see it on our shelves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 11:49 AM)

Sasaferrato said:


> He didn't write it.


He kind of did. It’s written collaboratively with a ghost writer as many celeb memoirs are


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 11:51 AM)

Who'd have though Spare would get so many backs up?


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:12 PM)

A pro monarchy mate of mine was saying that the Royals have massive soft power in terms of Britain's image in the world, and that eg if the British government asked North Korea if they wanted King Charles to visit they'd almost certainly say yes? 

I'm really not sure about that though  and I'm even less convinced that that's actually good  I've got a lot of respect for him and find his pov interesting (it's probably the one thing I really disagree with him on) but this kinda seems like clutching at straws tbh


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Tuesday at 12:14 PM)

frogwoman said:


> A pro monarchy mate of mine was saying that the Royals have massive soft power in terms of Britain's image in the world, and that eg if the British government asked North Korea if they wanted King Charles to visit they'd say yes without a doubt?
> 
> I'm really not sure about that though  and I'm even less convinced that that's actually good




Monarchist are batshit mentalists shocker.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 12:14 PM)

frogwoman said:


> A pro monarchy mate of mine was saying that the Royals have massive soft power and that eg if the British government asked North Korea if they wanted King Charles to visit they'd say yes without a doubt?
> 
> I'm really not sure about that though


that's probably true, they're both dynastic rulers of tin-pot countries, expect they have a lot in common.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:16 PM)

Yeah I don't fully understand his reasons


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:16 PM)

killer b said:


> that's probably true, they're both dynastic rulers of tin-pot countries, expect they have a lot in common.


Hopefully Charles won't get any ideas


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:16 PM)

frogwoman said:


> A pro monarchy mate of mine was saying that the Royals have massive soft power in terms of Britain's image in the world, and that eg if the British government asked North Korea if they wanted King Charles to visit they'd say yes without a doubt?
> 
> I'm really not sure about that though  and I'm even less convinced that that's actually good


Hmmm. The icy reception received on the recent Caribbean trip rather shows that up for what it is. Not sure any country gives much of a shit about a visit from a British royal nowadays tbh. 

wrt Britain's image in the world, I would judge that it does more harm than good, but then I would think that. It all depends on what image you think is a good image.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:17 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hmmm. The icy reception received on the recent Caribbean trip rather shows that up for what it is. Not sure any country gives much of a shit about a visit from a British royal nowadays tbh.


Yeah that's what I thought?


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 12:18 PM)

I assumed that the respect and image part around the world was due to the late EII rather than the whole family.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:19 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Has anyone bought or planning to read Harry’s book?


Na I've already got stuff in the outside loo in case of a paper shortage.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:19 PM)

The only country that would probably like a visit from Charles is probably the US tbh. 

Although when I lived in Russia a lot of people really liked the monarchy, especially the Queen.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:20 PM)

cesare said:


> I assumed that the respect and image part around the world was due to the late EII rather than the whole family.


Yes, she was popular for some reason. The rest of them, not so much. The sons of the extremely popular Diana were probably next best for popularity. Not any more.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:20 PM)

cesare said:


> I assumed that the respect and image part around the world was due to the late EII rather than the whole family.


Yeah people generally liked her or at least respected her, I don’t think they have a great view of Charles. 

William seems to want to emulate the queen by saying almost nothing


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 12:26 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, she was popular for some reason. The rest of them, not so much. The sons of the extremely popular Diana were probably next best for popularity. Not any more.


I think she was popular because she behaved in a way that fitted the perceptions of many people as to how a Queen should behave. I'm not a royalist, this is just my perception. To many people, she gave the impression of being dignified, polite, and stately. I can't say that any of the ones that are left particularly do that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Tuesday at 12:29 PM)

Yeah, we need the Monarchy in case we want an official visit to North Korea. How bonkers is that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 12:30 PM)

I am mystified at the exception made for Elizabeth, by even anti-monarchists. That she was somehow more likeable and worthy of respect than the rest of them when she was as vile and morally bankrupt as her husband and children


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:31 PM)

cesare said:


> How big is this book? The dimensions? Reason I ask, is that some people might be buying it to put on a coffee table to start conversations and the like. That'd be an utter fail, can you imagine a monstrously large photo of the spare looking at you every time you sat down with a cuppa. Eek.
> 
> He's always going to be known as THE Spare now, isn't he? Even though history has been littered with them.


 I'm waiting for the Taschen extra large one that overlaps the actual coffee table.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:31 PM)

cesare said:


> I think she was popular because she behaved in a way that fitted the perceptions of many people as to how a Queen should behave. I'm not a royalist, this is just my perception. To many people, she gave the impression of being dignified, polite, and stately. I can't say that any of the ones that are left particularly do that.


Yes, and as said above, she was wise enough to say almost nothing. That allowed people to project onto her their own image of what she was like. At the big Stop the War shuffle of 2003, there were people handing out leaflets asking us to 'tell the Queen to stop the war', which seemed a bizarre thing to hope for to me at the time. But they were projecting themselves onto her. It was a common thing for people to do. 

Of course, in the background she was scheming to make sure the royals kept all their privileges and it would appear that that's all she actually gave a shit about.


----------



## DotCommunist (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

wisest course for your modern monarch imo. You need to look good for the dinnerplates and mugs and sunday papers, don't talk too much cos if people think about you for too long they'll start to wonder why you're still here in the year of our lord 2023


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

cesare said:


> I think she was popular because she behaved in a way that fitted the perceptions of many people as to how a Queen should behave. I'm not a royalist, this is just my perception. To many people, she gave the impression of being dignified, polite, and stately. I can't say that any of the ones that are left particularly do that.



She very nearly lost a lot of support after Diana died and she took a few days to show herself or say anything.

She definitely was not liked then. 
And Charles and Camilla were not popular at that time and for a long time.


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

frogwoman said:


> A pro monarchy mate of mine was saying that the Royals have massive soft power in terms of Britain's image in the world, and that eg if the British government asked North Korea if they wanted King Charles to visit they'd almost certainly say yes?
> 
> I'm really not sure about that though  and I'm even less convinced that that's actually good  I've got a lot of respect for him and find his pov interesting (it's probably the one thing I really disagree with him on) but this kinda seems like clutching at straws tbh


If they sent William he could get tips on having your embarrassing brother knocked off.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:34 PM)

JimW said:


> Conspiracy, it's Meghan and the wokerati buying in bulk funded by Soros. There'll be dumpsters full of copies out the back of aromatherapy and yoga centres before Easter, mark my words.


This time next year it'll be a quid in the local charity shop.


----------



## Part 2 (Tuesday at 12:38 PM)

friedaweed said:


> This time next year it'll be a quid in the local charity shop.


The Works awaits.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:40 PM)

It's already half price at WHSmith's?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 12:42 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Derail but it’s so interesting how ADHD brains differ. I’m completely the opposite- give me a narrative that I’m interested in and I’m fine. But I really struggle with factual books including (auto)biographies. I think the only biography I’ve managed to finish was Douglas Adams, and that was written by Neil Gaiman iirc so written well and really entertaining.
> 
> Harry’s does sound like it’s got quite a narrative though


Im my family it's all factual stuff, I can't ever remember my parents owning a single novel


friedaweed said:


> This time next year it'll be a quid in the local charity shop.


I wonder if it'll end up like 50 shades- charity shops jut fling those into the skip out the back, no point trying to sell them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 12:42 PM)

frogwoman said:


> It's already half price at WHSmith's?


Not already. Introductory price as a loss leader


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

How is it taking so long for the Mail to read this shit.

Anyway, apparently Harry's revealed that Willy's willy is circumcised.

And on his own cock...



> He also revealed that his penis had become injured during a gruelling charity trek through the North Pole in 2011.
> 
> 'Pa was very interested and sympathetic about the discomfort of my frostnipped ears and cheeks, and it was an effort not to overshare and tell him also about my equally tender penis,' he wrote.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

Regarding EII's popularity, for people of a certain age, the Queen had a 'did her duty during the war' thing going on as well. For younger people, I think she had just been _there_ for so long, they weren't in the habit of thinking about alternatives. I got that impression when I said 'fuck the queen' in conversations with random people. 'You can't say that.' 'I just did.'


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

twistedAM said:


> Do they come in multipacks?



I'm sure they'd cut you a volume discount.

And if not, there's always bulk issue body bags:









						Post Mortem Body Bag - Medium Duty (Adult) - 20 Pack
					

The Post Mortem Body Bag - Medium Duty is electronically heat-sealed construction to comply with OSHA Reg. 3130. 100% Chlorine free & no PVC material used.




					liveactionsafety.com


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

frogwoman said:


> It's already half price at WHSmith's?


That's normal for the big releases of the year.


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 12:44 PM)

Aladdin said:


> She very nearly lost a lot of support after Diana died and she took a few days to show herself or say anything.
> 
> She definitely was not liked then.
> And Charles and Camilla were not popular at that time and for a long time.


Yes, I remember. Then she explained that her first priority had been looking after the two bereaved kids in the immediate aftermath, and the antipathy seemed to melt away.

I don't think Charles and Camilla are particularly popular even now.


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 12:44 PM)

I accept the polls that on


Spymaster said:


> I disagree. People will buy it. This entire affair is completely different to other royal family news, in that it’s engaged a totally different set of people, namely those who dislike the monarchy and are enjoying them being publicly humiliated. If anything, it’s royalists who significantly won’t be buying the book.
> 
> Not sure I can remember many 130 page threads on here about them either.


I expect you're right, especially if it's Amazon's no.1. It's rather disheartening nonetheless, to think there are millions of people prepared to shell out hard-earned cash on Harold's dismal memoirs. I don't suppose these customers are all fawning toadies, but big sales will only encourage him to write another tawdry tome, wallowing in his anguish.

I do think there's a difference between (a) reading and posting on this thread and taking an interest in the absurd soap antics of these mediocre people, and (b) actually spending money on the book.
To my mind, it's worse if Brits (or perhaps just the English) are buying this tosh (rather then people from other countries) - to me it suggests a nation of fawning lickspittles, doffing their caps at these dysfunctional toffs who can't even put toothpaste on their brushes without the aid of a flunkie.

Isn't this deferential balderdash the mentality whereby fuckpigs like Cameron or Johnson are deemed to be suitable leaders of the country - whereas surely a sane electorate would rule them out precisely _because_ as old Etonians, old Oxfordians etc, they come from an uber-privileged bubble and therefore have no grasp of real life as lived by ordinary people? 

Nation of toadies. It makes me seethe with rage


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 12:47 PM)

cesare said:


> Yes, I remember. Then she explained that her first priority had been looking after the two bereaved kids in the immediate aftermath, and the antipathy seemed to melt away.



I remember that.
I didnt believe it at the time. It felt like all of them were hiding.

I wonder if Harry says anything about it in the book?


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:47 PM)

Camilla definitely isn't popular, and she had a lot of hostility in the media for breaking up Charles's marriage


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 12:49 PM)

pinkmonkey said:


> Im my family it's all factual stuff, I can't ever remember my parents owning a single novel
> 
> I wonder if it'll end up like 50 shades- charity shops jut fling those into the skip out the back, no point trying to sell them.



A bit like my pawn shop movie rating system.  I used to shop for videos at pawn shops and you could tell the good from the bad by starting with the number 10 and subtracting the number of copies on the shelf from that to get a fairly reasonable rating of the movie.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:49 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Camilla definitely isn't popular, and she had a lot of hostility in the media for breaking up Charles's marriage


Yup, like Charles wasn't really to blame. It was the wicked woman who turned the prince into a tampon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 12:50 PM)

scalyboy said:


> I accept the polls that on
> 
> I expect you're right, especially if it's Amazon's no.1. It's rather disheartening nonetheless. to think there are millions of people prepared to shell out hard-earned cash on Harold's dismal memoirs. I don't suppose these customers are all fawning toadies, but big sales will only encourage him to write another tawdry tome, wallowing in his anguish.
> I do think there's a difference between (a) reading and posting on this thread and taking an interest in the absurd soap antics of these mediocre people, and (b) actually spending money on the book


It’s just celeb gossip with a royal coat of arms. Of course it’s going to sell like hot cakes. People love gossip. Even this hive of baby eating anarchists is creaming themselves over It’s Royal Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 12:50 PM)

Aladdin said:


> I remember that.
> I didnt believe it at the time. It felt like all of them were hiding.
> 
> I wonder if Harry says anything about it in the book?



I think you're focusing on all the trivial shit like his fucked up childhood. Not the important issues like being ridden like a stallion out the back of the pub and almost losing his cock in the arctic. Or...

Top tips for snagging bargains at TK Maxx revealed by Prince Harry​


> Prince Harry has revealed he would shop in TK Maxx for ‘everyday casual clothes’, despite getting an official clothing allowance from his dad. The Duke of Sussex said he was ‘particularly fond’ of the discount store’s annual sale, where he could buy designer items at cheaper prices. Writing in his autobiography Spare, Harry shared his ‘system’ for snagging bargains and optimising his time spent shopping. ‘Each year I received from Pa an official clothing allowance, but that was strictly for formal wear. Suits and ties, ceremonial outfits,’ he wrote.



I have no interest in reading his book but my god he seems to have covered a whole lot of shit.


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 12:51 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm sure they'd cut you a volume discount.
> 
> And if not, there's always bulk issue body bags:
> 
> ...


Why would a member of the general public need to order one?


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:52 PM)

pinkmonkey said:


> Im my family it's all factual stuff, I can't ever remember my parents owning a single novel
> 
> I wonder if it'll end up like 50 shades- charity shops jut fling those into the skip out the back, no point trying to sell them.


Yep. Just like this in a years time.









						Charity shop begs women not to return used copies of Fifty Shades of Grey
					

Second-hand erotica - what every woman wants.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 12:52 PM)

moochedit said:


> Why would a member of the general public need to order one?


Serial killers, hit men, enterprising friends of Tory cabinet ministers who are looking forward to the next plague


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 12:52 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> A bit like my pawn shop movie rating system.  I used to shop for videos at pawn shops and you could tell the good from the bad by starting with the number 10 and subtracting the number of copies on the shelf from that to get a fairly reasonable rating of the movie.


British charity shops are normally stuffed full of third rate biographies, there's always at least one Spice Girl biog in here.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 12:53 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Yup, like Charles wasn't really to blame. It was the wicked woman who turned the prince into a tampon.



I blame their rigid family system partly for that.  Its ok to marry a virginal girl you don't love, but god forbid you marry a divorced woman you do.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 12:54 PM)

Petcha said:


> I think you're focusing on all the trivial shit like his fucked up childhood. Not the important issues like being ridden like a stallion out the back of the pub and almost losing his cock in the arctic. Or...
> 
> Top tips for snagging bargains at TK Maxx revealed by Prince Harry​
> 
> ...


TKJizz don't have a sale do they? I thought they were the sale.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 12:54 PM)

moochedit said:


> Why would a member of the general public need to order one?



Rural fire departments ... and serial killers obviously.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 12:54 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Camilla definitely isn't popular, and she had a lot of hostility in the media for breaking up Charles's marriage


The press have moved on, with Charles she is now continuity royal families only hope and therefore being rehabilitated in image


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 12:55 PM)

friedaweed said:


> TKJizz don't have a sale do they? I thought they were the sale.


They have a "Clearance" which amounts to the same thing, I think.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 12:55 PM)

My friend reckons the monarchy will last indefinitely? I'm not convinced tbh, I think William will be the last


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 12:55 PM)

Given all the publicity, I'd have been amazed if it hadn't gone straight to number 1, tbh. It's going to sell millions. They won't care if it eventually ends up in a skip behind a charity shop, just as the author of 50 Shades won't lose sleep over that.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 12:57 PM)

friedaweed said:


> TKJizz don't have a sale do they? I thought they were the sale.



I've never shopped there but his tips do sound good to help with the cost of living crisis.. Tbh these stories sound like satire but they're all real quotes from this book. Priceless. 

Nandos. TkMaxx, talking to bins on shrooms. It's got it all.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 12:58 PM)

its a pity he's been booted, imagine TK with a Royal Warrant over the doors, what would it say? 'Suppliers of Deadstock, end of lines and faulty goods to'


----------



## Serge Forward (Tuesday at 1:02 PM)

muscovyduck said:


> Same! But not £28 curious


Don't worry. Wait a bit and Spare will become Remaindered.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:02 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Camilla definitely isn't popular, and she had a lot of hostility in the media for breaking up Charles's marriage



Even over here she was more disliked than Charles and the royals. 

Its as if they had to wait for a new generation to pretend she is royal as opposed to what she really is...she manipulatiled Diana...herself and Charles cheated...and its alleged that she threatened to divorce Charles a few years ago and was asked by queenie to stick with him...probably in return for her new title.

I believe Charles paid Camillas kids 10million quid each when he married her. Hmmmm.... no books from them then. Maybe Charles should have paid Harry off. 




frogwoman said:


> My friend reckons the monarchy will last indefinitely? I'm not convinced tbh, I think William will be the last




Louis will blast them all. He's definitely the loose cannon...



😀


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:11 PM)

Its a really unhealthy environment for kids as well. If it's going to last indefinitely that will have to change as right now the 'spares' are just useless wasters with too much money. 

I don’t know about that tbh, Charles and Camilla were in love well before Diana came on the scene but she originally wasn't allowed to marry him as she was divorced iirc


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:12 PM)

What do you mean by ‘last indefinitely’, frogwoman ?
It will of course last indefinitely because no one can know for sure how long it will last


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 1:12 PM)

frogwoman said:


> My friend reckons the monarchy will last indefinitely? I'm not convinced tbh, I think William will be the last


We really could do with a decent william scandal that sticks to really fuck up the monarchy.  Sadly "dog bowl gate" and "#princeofpegging" haven't worked


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:13 PM)

He reckons that the Monarchy wont end with William and will carry on forever basically. 



Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean by ‘last indefinitely’, frogwoman ?
> It will of course last indefinitely because no one can know for sure how long it will last


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 1:13 PM)

moochedit said:


> We really could do with a decent william scandal that sticks to really fuck up the monarchy.  Sadly "dog bowl gate" and "#princeofpegging" haven't worked


Or Harry goes for the Nepali Solution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Louis will blast them all. He's definitely the loose cannon...











						Nepalese royal massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



🤞


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

frogwoman said:


> He reckons that the Monarchy wont end with William and will carry on forever basically.


Why would your pal have any better handle on this than the rest of us?   And presumably he wants the RF to continue forever so 🤷‍♀️ ?


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

Sue said:


> Or Harry goes for the Nepali Solution.


Problem is someone is always next in line though


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

Should have run it as a serial in The Lady, Spare Part 1, Spare Part 2 etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

Sue said:


> Why would your pal have any better handle on this than the rest of us?   And presumably he wants the RF to continue forever so 🤷‍♀️ ?


It all seems based on hunches rather than reason, like all gossip


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 1:16 PM)

Petcha said:


> Top tips for snagging bargains at TK Maxx revealed by Prince​
> I have no interest in reading his book but my god he seems to have covered a whole lot of shit.


And just think - these are the _highlights_… imagine what mind-numbing drivel the rest of the book contains. 
Harold’s problem is that he is going to have to top these revelations for volume two. To ensure continued sales so as to keep him in the luxury he is accustomed to. 
We can look forward to several pages’ worth of transcripts revealing the commands he was given by various household items - dusty bin, Goblin teasmaid, Henry (Harold?) the Hoover, all barking orders at him like an RSM.
And a shocking story of the time his icy, shrivelled member dropped off and shattered the majolica dog bowl (from Heals via TK Maxx) into a thousand glinting shards


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 1:16 PM)

moochedit said:


> Problem is someone is always next in line though


Well we could give it a whirl and see how it pans out..?


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:17 PM)

Sue said:


> Why would your pal have any better handle on this than the rest of us?   And presumably he wants the RF to continue forever so 🤷‍♀️ ?



I don’t think he does! I think William is going to be the last tbh.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

scalyboy said:


> And just think - these are the _highlights_… imagine what mind-numbing drivel the rest of the book contains.
> Harold’s problem is that he is going to have to top these revelations for volume two. To ensure continued sales so as to keep him in the luxury he is accustomed to.
> We can look forward to several pages’ worth of transcripts revealing the commands he was given by various household items - dusty bin, Goblin teasmaid, Henry (Harold?) the Hoover, all barking orders at him like an RSM.
> And a shocking story of the time his icy, shrivelled member dropped off and shattered the majolica dog bowl (from Heals via TK Maxx) into a thousand glinting shards



What do you mean volume two?

Is he releasing more?


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

I can't stand Harry but I do think his stuff has done quite a lot of damage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t think he does! I think William is going to be the last tbh.


Based on what though?


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I can't stand Harry but I do think his stuff has done quite a lot of damage.



It's Harold


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

I can't see George or the others taking over.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:19 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I can't see George or the others taking over.


Who knows though?


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 1:19 PM)

Petcha said:


> What do you mean volume two?
> 
> Is he releasing more?


He may have to, the alternative is working for a living 🤬


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 1:21 PM)

scalyboy said:


> He may have to, the alternative is working for a living 🤬


The horror!


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 1:21 PM)

Be the first to write a review for the Guardian Book Shop  



			https://guardianbookshop.com/spare-9780857504791?utm_source=editoriallink&utm_medium=merch&utm_campaign=article


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:21 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Based on what though?


I think that an increasing number of countries don't want the monarchy as the head of state. A growing number of people in younger generations are indifferent or hostile to the monarchy. They also don't have the power or respect they had in previous generations and are essentially a glorified soap opera. In an age of social media its increasingly hard for scandals about William etc NOT to come out whereas the Queen successfully kept a lot of it under wraps


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I am mystified at the exception made for Elizabeth, by even anti-monarchists. That she was somehow more likeable and worthy of respect than the rest of them when she was as vile and morally bankrupt as her husband and children


Bollocks.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

There's growing scrutiny of how they bring up their kids as well, it's a completely unnatural environment, but for a monarchy to continue succession based on primogeniture has to happen so it will always be weird. 

I think the coronation and its costs in the midst of a cost of living crisis is also going to fuck a lot of people off as well


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t know about that tbh, Charles and Camilla were in love well before Diana came on the scene but she originally wasn't allowed to marry him as she was divorced



Yes..true but she was the one who got married first after Charles and herself parted ways when they were young. She was considered unsuitable by Queen as she had had a few boyfriends. She didn't divorce her husband until 1995...


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 1:24 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t think he does! I think William is going to be the last tbh.


Agree totally, Charles won't live long enough for republicanism to build up enough support for abolition to be realistic when he carks it. Billy the Bald will last us until the 2060's which is plenty long enough. If he dies relatively young then one of his sprogs may get a turn on the Golden Seat but I think William will be last or second to last.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 1:25 PM)

Petcha said:


> Top tips for snagging bargains at TK Maxx revealed by Prince Harry​
> 
> 
> I have no interest in reading his book but my god he seems to have covered a whole lot of shit.


Wait this is interesting, what's the system???


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:25 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I think that an increasing number of countries don't want the monarchy as the head of state. A growing number of people in younger generations are indifferent or hostile to the monarchy. They also don't have the power or respect they had in previous generations and are essentially a glorified soap opera. In an age of social media its increasingly hard for scandals about William etc NOT to come out whereas the Queen successfully kept a lot of it under wraps


Aye, but I don’t think we can predict these things with any useful degree of certainty, so the continuing existence of the Royal Family IS indefinite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Bollocks.


Well you’ve convinced me with that line of reasoning. I take it all back.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I think that an increasing number of countries don't want the monarchy as the head of state. A growing number of people in younger generations are indifferent or hostile to the monarchy. They also don't have the power or respect they had in previous generations and are essentially a glorified soap opera. In an age of social media its increasingly hard for scandals about William etc NOT to come out whereas the Queen successfully kept a lot of it under wraps



Well, no one is compelled to be a member of the Commonwealth, so if the the people vote for leaving, so be it.

Curious though that the Commonwealth is actually growing, and the last joiners are Francophone nations, Gabon and Togo.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

scalyboy said:


> And just think - these are the _highlights_… imagine what mind-numbing drivel the rest of the book contains.
> Harold’s problem is that he is going to have to top these revelations for volume two. To ensure continued sales so as to keep him in the luxury he is accustomed to.
> We can look forward to several pages’ worth of transcripts revealing the commands he was given by various household items - dusty bin, Goblin teasmaid, Henry (Harold?) the Hoover, all barking orders at him like an RSM.
> And a shocking story of the time his icy, shrivelled member dropped off and shattered the majolica dog bowl (from Heals via TK Maxx) into a thousand glinting shards


I wonder what the sequel will be called.

Spared again.
Spare, a thought.
Spare prick at a wedding.
Spare of Destiny


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 1:27 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Well you’ve convince me with that line of reasoning. I take it back.


Good!


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:28 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Be the first to write a review for the Guardian Book Shop
> 
> 
> 
> https://guardianbookshop.com/spare-9780857504791?utm_source=editoriallink&utm_medium=merch&utm_campaign=article


Ooh.. 
Do you have to prove purchase to leave a review?


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 1:28 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Good!


You really need to show your workings to convince me that she wasn’t a loathsome human being. What’s likeable about her?


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:29 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, no one is compelled to be a member of the Commonwealth, so if the the people vote for leaving, so be it.
> 
> Curious though that the Commonwealth is actually growing, and the last joiners are Francophone nations, Gabon and Togo.


They're not choosing to have the queen as the head of state though. Only about 15 Commonwealth countries actually do


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:29 PM)

I don’t really see any of them as loathsome tbh, just think the monarchy shouldn't exist 🤔


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 1:29 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Ooh..
> Do you have to prove purchase to leave a review?


No I think you just need an account on their forums.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:30 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what the sequel will be called.
> 
> Spared again.
> Spare, a thought.
> ...


Book 11 is titled Spare Tyre


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 1:31 PM)

I can't see either tories or labour having a manifesto policy of abolishing the monarchy (or even holding a referendum on the issue) any time soon. The fptp voting system means no other party will be winning power any time soon and i can't see a revolution happenning any time soon either.

In 50 years time who knows though? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 1:31 PM)

Petcha said:


> I've never shopped there but his tips do sound good to help with the cost of living crisis.. Tbh these stories sound like satire but they're all real quotes from this book. Priceless.
> 
> *Nandos. TkMaxx, talking to bins on shrooms.* It's got it all.


That’s literally my plans for Saturday


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 1:31 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t think he does! I think William is going to be the last tbh.



This is no different to your mate's hunch though, is it? What do you base this on?

It would take an act of parliament, signed by the monarch, after a referendum. Most Brits are either pro-monarchy or don't care enough to abolish it and there's no serious English republican movement in the country campaigning for it.

On balance, I'm more inclined to agree with you friend. It's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 1:33 PM)

moochedit said:


> I can't see either tories or labour having a manifesto policy of abolishing the monarchy (or even holding a referendum on the issue) any time soon. The fptp voting system means no other party will be winning power any time soon and i can't see a revolution happenning any time soon either.
> 
> In 50 years time who knows though? 🤷‍♂️


Charles has a good 10 or 20 years and William will be king for a while after that. As Harry said 'A lot can happen between now and then'


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 1:34 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what the sequel will be called.
> 
> Spared again.
> Spare, a thought.
> ...


Spare us


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 1:35 PM)

moochedit said:


> I can't see either tories or labour having a manifesto policy of abolishing the monarchy (or even holding a referendum on the issue) any time soon. The fptp voting system means no other party will be winning power any time soon and i can't see a revolution happenning any time soon either.
> 
> In 50 years time who knows though? 🤷‍♂️


I agree. It's not foreseeable at the moment. What I would say, though, is that when this kind of change comes, it often comes quickly, having not been foreseeable to most people even a few years previously.


----------



## DotCommunist (Tuesday at 1:35 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what the sequel will be called.
> 
> Spared again.
> Spare, a thought.
> ...


'Going Spare' would be my first choice. Biography names are great, the shitter the better. Joe Queenan lucked out with that last name so he was able to call a book 'Queenan Country'. Genius.


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 1:36 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I wonder what the sequel will be called.
> 
> Spared again.
> Spare, a thought.
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 1:38 PM)

What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 1:39 PM)

moochedit said:


> I can't see either tories or labour having a manifesto policy of abolishing the monarchy (or even holding a referendum on the issue) any time soon. The fptp voting system means no other party will be winning power any time soon and i can't see a revolution happenning any time soon either.
> 
> In 50 years time who knows though? 🤷‍♂️


I was on one of the student protests in 2010 where the cops were kettling people on whitehall and we escaped through the mod garden. Anyway, as we headed towards trafalgar sq the chant was grants not fees but as we reached the square it changed within seconds to kill the queen. Fucking thousands of people shouting kill the queen. I've never seen anything like it, but hope to again. Later that evening charles' car was attacked on regent st.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 1:39 PM)

Aladdin said:


> What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen


Yeah right.


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 1:40 PM)

pinkmonkey said:


> British charity shops are normally stuffed full of third rate biographies, there's always at least one Spice Girl biog in here.


I got a signed copy of Simon Weston’s autobiography in one last year. Turns out the signature doesn’t increase its value


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 1:41 PM)

DotCommunist said:


> 'Going Spare' would be my first choice. Biography names are great, the shitter the better. Joe Queenan lucked out with that last name so he was able to call a book 'Queenan Country'. Genius.


Tran*spare*ncy. The truth about my uniform collection.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 1:41 PM)

Aladdin said:


> What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen


Sets it up nicely for Archie


----------



## not-bono-ever (Tuesday at 1:42 PM)

Interesting to see the daily mail and U75 hive mind groupthink  aligning on Haz and Megz. Apart from the regicide obvs


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 1:42 PM)

Aladdin said:


> What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen


Goes to harry.. then his kids.....then andrew   ....etc...someone would accept eventually


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 1:43 PM)

moochedit said:


> Goes to harry.. then his kids.....then andrew   ....etc...someone would accept eventually


Not if the distant successors to the throne started dying and assassins worked their way towards the top ten. Maybe start at both ends and meet in the middle


----------



## not-bono-ever (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

when the kingship is offered. Is there an option of a cash alternative?


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

not-bono-ever said:


> when the kingship is offered. Is there an option of a cash alternative?


Take the jewels and run


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

His tk maxx system.is shit 

"his system to grab the best bargains, which involved him reaching the shop 15 minutes before closing.

“Grab a red bucket. Hurry to the top floor. Begin systematically working up one rack and down another,” he writes."

15 minutes before closing is the worst time, anything really good will be gone. Tuesday morning is best (in my theory)


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 1:46 PM)

not-bono-ever said:


> when the kingship is offered. Is there an option of a cash alternative?


No you just move to America and write books and do talk shows for your daily bread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 1:47 PM)

ska invita said:


> His tk maxx system.is shit
> 
> "his system to grab the best bargains, which involved him reaching the shop 15 minutes before closing.
> 
> ...


It's certainly a better notion than his


----------



## not-bono-ever (Tuesday at 1:51 PM)

I suppose the kingship is a better prize than a speedboat or a mini metro. Though getting the speedboat / metro is the result of a test of skill and knowledge


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 1:51 PM)

not-bono-ever said:


> when the kingship is offered. Is there an option of a cash alternative?


Edward the Confessor's Dusty Bin as consolation.


----------



## Ax^ (Tuesday at 2:00 PM)

Petcha said:


> Why the fuck would you buy this when it's effectively been serialised in the tabloids for days..?
> 
> You hate your family Harry. We get it.
> 
> Weird weird people.



as they not my royal family can I just say England is weird weird weird about it royal family


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 2:02 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Charles has a good 10 or 20 years and William will be king for a while after that.


Well, unless there’s some sort of horrible accident…


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 2:02 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Camilla definitely isn't popular, and she had a lot of hostility in the media for breaking up Charles's marriage


Every woman that marries into the wretched royal family is given a hostile ride by the media.  

Diana, Camilla, Sarah Ferguson, Sophie Whatsit (prince Edward's wife) - all had a terrible time at the hands of the tabloids.

Even Kate Middleton, when she was dating and then first married to Willy.   She and her family were slagged off relentlessly by, in particular, the Mail.  When Megan came along, Kate was transformed into a saintly fairy princess and Megan became the wicked witch.  

I don't remember any men who married into the family being treated like that.  Mark Phillips, Anne"s first husband, was laughed at a bit for being thick, but that was all.  

The men who have married Beatrice and Eugenie are left alone, unlike the princesses themselves.

Odd.

Almost as though the press were misogynistic.   Surely not!!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:08 PM)

Aladdin said:


> What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen



That is an interesting question. 

At present, there is no mechanism to do so. Of course, by a series of abdications...

If offered the post, I would run a mile. I cannot think of a more miserable life.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:10 PM)

He also talks about a Sale at TK MAxx - ive never left the house on boxing day, but the only shop i shop at forclothes is tk maxx (and second hand shops) and ive never know TK MAxx to have a Sale on, with discounts beyong the regular discounts? Does this happen? 

"The Duke of Sussex said he was ‘particularly fond’ of the *discount store’s annual sale,* where he could buy designer items at cheaper prices."



hes doing himself no favours here


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 2:10 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Every woman that marries into the wretched royal family is given a hostile ride by the media.
> 
> Diana, Camilla, Sarah Ferguson, Sophie Whatsit (prince Edward's wife) - all had a terrible time at the hands of the tabloids.
> 
> ...


Amen! 👏

And I do get why people are saying what Harry or his family does is a non issue, but then there’s things like this that demonstrate how much taps into much wider level, systemic stuff.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 2:11 PM)

ska invita said:


> Wait this is interesting, what's the system???



I mean he might look and sound like a gormless fucking idiot.. but this is good tbf



> "I was particularly fond of their once-a-year sale, when they'd be flush with items from Gap or J Crew, items that had just gone out of season or were slightly damaged."
> 
> He continued: "If you timed it just right, got there on the first day of the sale, you could snag the same clothes that others were paying top prices for down the high street!


----------



## Wilf (Tuesday at 2:11 PM)

Aladdin said:


> What if George Charlotte and Louis all say no thanks..to being King / Queen


Coleen Rooney beat Rebekah Vardy in the other semi-final, so she's next up.  After that, Wayne would be the Hair (Less) Apparent.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:12 PM)

i have a feeling he went to tk maxx once and thought there was a sale on, not realising theres always a sale on - its a discount shop
??


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:12 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Every woman that marries into the wretched royal family is given a hostile ride by the media.
> 
> Diana, Camilla, Sarah Ferguson, Sophie Whatsit (prince Edward's wife) - all had a terrible time at the hands of the tabloids.
> 
> ...



I think public opinion has changed re Camilla. Her approval rating is up a little at 44%, guess who has an astounding 8% approval rating?


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think public opinion has changed re Camilla. Her approval rating is up a little at 44%, guess who has an astounding 8% approval rating?


King charles


----------



## bellaozzydog (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Every woman that marries into the wretched royal family is given a hostile ride by the media.
> 
> Diana, Camilla, Sarah Ferguson, Sophie Whatsit (prince Edward's wife) - all had a terrible time at the hands of the tabloids.
> 
> ...


I wonder how the the Daily mail etc are talked about on journalism degrees

Do “journalists” realise they are just filthy propagandists accept it and take the rewards from Murdoch and Rothermere


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

ska invita said:


> He also talks about a Sale at TK MAxx - ive never left the house on boxing day, but the only shop i shop at forclothes is tk maxx (and second hand shops) and ive never know TK MAxx to have a Sale on, with discounts beyong the regular discounts? Does this happen?
> 
> "The Duke of Sussex said he was ‘particularly fond’ of the *discount store’s annual sale,* where he could buy designer items at cheaper prices."
> 
> ...


Yellow label sales in January and (I think) July, where the red label stuff gets marked down further. It used to be great - I've picked up some amazing bits for next to fuck all in the yellows - but has been pretty terrible for a few years.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is an interesting question.
> 
> At present, there is no mechanism to do so. Of course, by a series of abdications...
> 
> If offered the post, I would run a mile. I cannot think of a more miserable life.


I can’t think they all would though. Their opportunities for being deeply exposed to leftie/anti monarchist ideas will be quite minimal. Though I would be greatly amused  if one of them becomes a full on crusty anarchist  Trustafarian admittedly.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is an interesting question.
> 
> At present, there is no mechanism to do so. Of course, by a series of abdications...
> 
> If offered the post, I would run a mile. I cannot think of a more miserable life.


I can think of billions of more miserable lives.  

But I definitely wouldn't want to live in the Royal goldfish bowl, having my every move criticised by the fucking media.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:14 PM)

ska invita said:


> He also talks about a Sale at TK MAxx - ive never left the house on boxing day, but the only shop i shop at forclothes is tk maxx (and second hand shops) and ive never know TK MAxx to have a Sale on, with discounts beyong the regular discounts? Does this happen?
> 
> "The Duke of Sussex said he was ‘particularly fond’ of the *discount store’s annual sale,* where he could buy designer items at cheaper prices."
> 
> ...


Thick deluded twat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:15 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> King charles


Wrong! Guess again.  You know perfectly well, of course, who I'm speaking about. Rather worrying that 8% like him.


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 2:15 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think public opinion has changed re Camilla. Her approval rating is up a little at 44%, guess who has an astounding 8% approval rating?


Should be andrew but probably harry or megan i'm guessing.


----------



## souljacker (Tuesday at 2:16 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I can think of billions of more miserable lives.
> 
> But I definitely wouldn't want to live in the Royal goldfish bowl, having my every move criticised by the fucking media.


I'm sure the money could stretch to a nice place in the caribbean away from prying eyes where I could while away the time.


----------



## souljacker (Tuesday at 2:16 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Wrong! Guess again.  You know perfectly well, of course, who I'm speaking about. Rather worrying that 8% like him.


One of the corgis?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:18 PM)

bellaozzydog said:


> I wonder how the the Daily mail etc are talked about on journalism degrees
> 
> Do “journalists” realise they are just filthy propagandists accept it and take the rewards from Murdoch and Rothermere



I think the list of people the public wouldn't piss on if they were on fire is, in no particular order:

Lawyers
Politicians
Journalists
Estate Agents
And, rather sadly, the Police.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

souljacker said:


> One of the corgis?



Never been fond of Welsh sausage dogs since one bit me.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thick deluded twat.


im taking a shine to mushroom bin boy tbf, just dont go to tk max with him

15 minutes isnt even enough time to look through all the racks


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thick deluded twat.


there is a sale at tkmaxx tho sas. It's on now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

moochedit said:


> Should be andrew but probably harry or megan i'm guessing.


You are right.









						The most popular royalty in the UK | Politics | YouGov Ratings
					

The most popular royalty in the UK according to YouGov Ratings. Popularity is based on millions of responses from the British public and YouGov's innovative survey methodology.




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## souljacker (Tuesday at 2:19 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think the list of people the public wouldn't piss on if they were on fire is, in no particular order:
> 
> Lawyers
> Politicians
> ...


Monarchist lickspittles too


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:20 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think the list of people the public wouldn't piss on if they were on fire is, in no particular order:
> 
> Lawyers
> Politicians
> ...


Bailiffs didn't make the cut then. Or vivisectors


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:20 PM)

killer b said:


> there is a sale at tkmaxx tho sas. It's on now.



Fair enough, although it was more of a general observation on the whole sorry mess.

What does he think he will gain for this?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 2:21 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thick deluded twat.


The queen was also a thick deluded twat.  She supported Paedo Andrew, among her many other stupidities.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:21 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fair enough, although it was more of a general observation on the whole sorry mess.
> 
> What does he think he will gain for this?


I dunno, some deeply discounted Dsquared+ joggers?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 2:22 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shows the power of the tabloids.  They tell the thicko public who to like and who to hate.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:24 PM)

killer b said:


> there is a sale at tkmaxx tho sas. It's on now.


evidence?


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:25 PM)

ska invita said:


> evidence?


I just bought some socks there on my lunch


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:25 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Bailiffs didn't make the cut then. Or vivisectors


Add as you wish.

Depending on your world view, the list would be endless.

I should imagine that vegans aren't fond of butchers etc.

But yes, bailiffs was an omission.

Vivisection isn't as straight forward a matter as opponents make out. Had banting and Best not used dogs experimentally, an awful lot of people would have died from Type 1 diabetes. I do agree though that animal use should be only where absolutely necessary, and strictly monitored.


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 2:25 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah so it is andrew. Good. Sadly there are always some people that refuse to believe nonce allegations when it's a celebrity. "She's after his money" etc   


Sasaferrato said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 2:27 PM)

ska invita said:


> evidence?



They've got a clearance thing on at the moment. 

Is that the same as a sale?


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:27 PM)

killer b said:


> I just bought some socks there on my lunch


hmmm 
id like to know the degree of discount - 60% is their regular peak. unless you got more than 60% off its not a sale


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:27 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The queen was also a thick deluded twat.  She supported Paedo Andrew, among her many other stupidities.


To the tune of many millions


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:28 PM)

Spymaster said:


> They've got a clearance thing on at the moment.
> 
> Is that the same as a sale?


i think theres some clearance items all year around
we really need Nicholas witchell here to clear this up


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:29 PM)

This isn't the first time Harry has shown a penchant for a bargain - I remember a tabloid story from some years ago about him picking up some discounted Charlie Bighams ready meals from the reduced to clear section in Waitrose


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:29 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The queen was also a thick deluded twat.  She supported Paedo Andrew, among her many other stupidities.



I really must disagree with you. The Queen was neither thick, nor deluded. She supported her child, as parents do. I don't think she was right to do so, but unless your own child was in deep shit, you cannot really say what you would do.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:30 PM)

ska invita said:


> hmmm
> id like to know the degree of discount - 60% is their regular peak. unless you got more than 60% off its not a sale


At the moment it's not much different to the standard red label clearance, but as the month goes on they get marked down progressively until the dregs are like 50p or whatever.


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 2:31 PM)

ska invita said:


> evidence?


If you check their website you'll find a tab called "clearance'.

Edit, as I mentioned to Frieda a couple of hours ago


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 2:31 PM)

This is the most bonkers thread I've ever seen on here. All over the shop. 

Thank you Harry.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:33 PM)

Seriously ska, a decent portion of my wardrobe has been sourced from the tkmaxx january sale. In some years I've dropped in daily towards the end of the month. It isn't as good as it was right now though, not sure why.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:33 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Shows the power of the tabloids.  They tell the thicko public who to like and who to hate.


Wow! What a splendidly nasty statement. I'm sure the populace would benefit from your obvious wisdom, as they are all 'thickos'. Perhaps you should write a book.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:33 PM)

cesare said:


> If you check their website you'll find a tab called "clearance'.


thats always there, thats different from a sale


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 2:33 PM)

killer b said:


> Seriously ska, a decent portion of my wardrobe has been sourced from the tkmaxx january sale. In some years I've dropped in daily towards the end of the month. It isn't as good as it was right now though, not sure why.


 What is?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 2:33 PM)

frogwoman said:


> My friend reckons the monarchy will last indefinitely? I'm not convinced tbh, I think William will be the last



I think it will last longer than many will give it credit for.  There's an unhealthy tendency in humans toward hierarchy, even unearned dysfunctional ones.  It amazed me how many people I know were willing to bow down to Trump even when he talked about suspending the (sacred) Constitution when it suited them.  Too many are willing to shore up those hierarchies as long as they get to step over someone else lower on the ladder, in fact, they're willing to suffer as long as someone they hate suffers more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Wow! What a splendidly nasty statement. I'm sure the populace would benefit from your obvious wisdom, as they are all 'thickos'. Perhaps you should write a book.


We've all written books here


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

killer b said:


> Seriously ska, a decent portion of my wardrobe has been sourced from the tkmaxx january sale. In some years I've dropped in daily towards the end of the month. It isn't as good as it was right now though, not sure why.


okay i believe you


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 2:34 PM)

ska invita said:


> thats always there, thats different from a sale


Why is it different to a sale?


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think it will last longer than many will give it credit for.  There's an unhealthy tendency in humans toward hierarchy, even unearned dysfunctional ones.  It amazed me how many people I know were willing to bow down to Trump even when he talked about suspending the (sacred) Constitution when it suited them.  Too many are willing to shore up those hierarchies as long as they get to stop over someone else lower on the ladder, in fact, they're willing to suffer as long as someone they hate suffers more.


In a hierarchical society that's only to be expected, many people can't yet conceive of a society without hierarchy


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is?


the tk maxx sale, and your comprehension of written english


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

cesare said:


> Why is it different to a sale?


clearance is where they put the few little  bits they are trying to clear
a sale has the majority of regular stock discounted


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 2:36 PM)

ska invita said:


> clearance is where they put the few little  bits they are trying to clear
> a sale has the majority of regular stock discounted


There's thousands of items in their clearance.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 2:36 PM)

Petcha said:


> This is the most bonkers thread I've ever seen on here. All over the shop.
> 
> Thank you Harry.



It's brilliant, this thread just keeps giving and giving.

TK Maxx, sale or clearance, are they the same thing?
Who will be the last monarch?
Frozen willies in dog bowls
When/how it is appropriate to let people know that soldiers kill people
Poor Sass standing  in the middle of it all valiantly singing the national anthem

Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 2:37 PM)

ska invita said:


> clearance is where they put the few little  bits they are trying to clear
> a sale has the majority of regular stock discounted


Unleash your inner pedant


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 2:39 PM)

Epona said:


> It's brilliant, this thread just keeps giving and giving.
> 
> TK Maxx, sale or clearance, are they the same thing?
> Who will be the last monarch?
> ...


Thanks Epona, you've just given me a chortle on a grey boring afternoon!


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 2:40 PM)

killer b said:


> In some years I've dropped in daily towards the end of the month.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 2:42 PM)

Spymaster said:


>


Harry isn't the only guy who likes cut price designer clobber


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 2:45 PM)

You can find this on podcast apps but this podcast with Graham Smith, the CEO of Republic explains why the end of the monarchy is much more likely now than when Brenda was alive. Makes the point that they were able to get away with saying much worse stuff about Charles than the Queen. 

He makes the point that if George lives as long as the queen does, that's 95 or 100 years into the future. I really don't think it will. 


Mark Your Calendars: Charles' Coronation/An Abolitionist Protest/Archie's Birthday (feat. Graham Smith)
The Royal Report
Duration: 44:44
Published: Fri, 14 Oct 2022 07:30:00 -0000
Episode: Mark Your Calendars: Charles' Coronation/An Abolitionist Protest/Archie's Birthday (feat. Graham Smith) Podcast Republic

Media: https://rss.art19.com/episodes/53ae...VQ=--c4601358e78e5fc61c47a38ee8654ebfc6e2ed07

Podcast: The Royal Report Podcast Republic

<p>Jack and Kristen are joined by Republic's Graham Smith to talk about the anti-royal protests planned for the day of Charles' coronation — which, incidentally, falls on another big day for part of t...



----
Sent from Podcast Republic 22.12.26R








						Podcast Republic - Podcast app - Apps on Google Play
					

Podcasts, Radio, Audiobook and RSS news all in one highly customizable app.




					play.google.com


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 2:47 PM)

Once frostbitten, twice shy! How Harry got a bespoke penis cushion to stop him suffering repeat injury during trip to Antarctica​
Prince Harry had a bespoke penis 'cushion' made for a trip to Antarctica in order to protect him from a second dose of genital frostbite. The Duke of Sussex, 38, was presented with the device by a 'close mate' ahead of a 335km charity hike for injured veterans across the continent in 2013. His close friend, who wasn't named, sent him the custom-made device after Harry revealed he had suffered 'frostnip' of the penis during a similar charity event in the Arctic in March 2011.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 2:48 PM)

I mean... wtaf


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 2:49 PM)

Petcha said:


> I mean... wtaf


Thermal pencil case


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 2:49 PM)

Why do we need to know?


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 2:55 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Why do we need to know?


youre the one who wants to buy the book tbf


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

killer b said:


> In some years I've dropped in daily towards the end of the month. It isn't as good as it was right now though, not sure why.


Harry beating you to it..on a worldwide scale?


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Why do we need to know?



That is the big question about any of this really.
It is fun watching it though, makes a change to the usual reality tv bread and circuses.  I have no issues with sitting back and having a bit of a laugh at much of this.

Although I make fun of it, there are some absolutely horrifically misogynist and racist threads through all of this in the way Meaghan is being talked about in the print media and on social media that is deeply disturbing.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

Spymaster said:


> They've got a clearance thing on at the moment.
> 
> Is that the same as a sale?


That's just online. They only have clearance rails in the store which isn't a sale in my book and I should know because I've been to 4 of them this week with a stupid voucher my MIL gave me for my birthday. I'll probably end up with 8 boxes of Scottish Soap Company products cos the rest is shite that people don't want.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 2:58 PM)

friedaweed said:


> That's just online. They only have clearance rails in the store which isn't a sale in my book and I should know because I've been to 4 of them this week with a stupid voucher my MIL gave me for my birthday. I'll probably end up with 8 boxes of Scottish Soap Company products cos the rest is shite that people don't want.



I quite like their homewares section, if I had a voucher I know where I'd be heading - new walnut chopping board ahoy.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 2:58 PM)

cesare said:


> Why is it different to a sale?


A sale is where you queue up from 6 AM for a heavily discounted white goods item. You can waltz into the clearance rail any time of day for a pack of six socks with one pair missing.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 2:58 PM)

friedaweed said:


> That's just online. They only have clearance rails in the store which isn't a sale in my book and I should know because I've been to 4 of them this week with a stupid voucher my MIL gave me for my birthday. I'll probably end up with 8 boxes of Scottish Soap Company products cos the rest is shite that people don't want.



Er.... info@archewell.com.

Send direct to harold and megs pls. This is for serious shit.


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 2:59 PM)

Epona said:


> It's brilliant, this thread just keeps giving and giving.
> 
> TK Maxx, sale or clearance, are they the same thing?
> Who will be the last monarch?
> ...


Don’t forget the Pope being lifted aloft at a Jewish wedding so the celebrants can inspect his tackle, followed by ceremonially braining him over the canister with a kosher mallet… or something like that 

Anyway, thread of the year contender and we’re not even half way through January


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:00 PM)

Epona said:


> I quite like their homewares section, if I had a voucher I know where I'd be heading - new walnut chopping board ahoy.


I want a knife block but a lot of them have stopped selling knives and blocks now. Homescence has them in locked cupboards now but no Knife blocks whitout knives in them. I just wanted a bloody Knife block for christmas


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 3:01 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I want a knife block but a lot of them have stopped selling knives and blocks now. Homescence has them in locked cupboards now but no Knife blocks whitout knives in them. I just wanted a bloody Knife block for christmas


Would it be tricky to make one?
Block + holes big enough for knives = knife block

Oooh...

Eta.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:04 PM)

Epona said:


> It's brilliant, this thread just keeps giving and giving.
> 
> TK Maxx, sale or clearance, are they the same thing?
> Who will be the last monarch?
> ...


I know, I ignored this thread for ages thinking it was about one of the royal family.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 3:04 PM)

Charles sussing out the six pairs of socks for five offer in TK Maxx


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 3:06 PM)

killer b said:


> the tk maxx sale, and your comprehension of written english



No you plonker, I meant 'What is as good as it was?'.


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 3:08 PM)

killer b said:


> This isn't the first time Harry has shown a penchant for a bargain - I remember a tabloid story from some years ago about him picking up some discounted Charlie Bighams ready meals from the reduced to clear section in Waitrose


Maybe these references to his having an eye for a bargain is just simply a cunning stratagem designed to give us ordinary folk the impression that he is like one of us, rather than an immensely wealthy toff who doesn't have to work? I don't follow this rubbish all that closely so I may be wrong here, but didn't old man Charlie have to bail him out when he left the UK and relinquished his 'duties'?


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:09 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Would it be tricky to make one?
> Block + holes big enough for knives = knife block
> 
> Oooh...
> ...



I'm always making things from wood. I just wanted someone else to do the graft for once. I've got a 40 voucher and I've been to two homescense stores and 4 Tk-max stores and haven't found anything to spend it on. 

If I could get in a pair of 28" waist leather jeans I'd of used it by now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Tuesday at 3:09 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Charles sussing out the six pairs of socks for five offer in TK Maxx


They don't do offers like that at TK Maxx, it's just outlet prices and further sales.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 3:09 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> No you plonker, I meant 'What is as good as it was?'.


The TK Maxx sale isn't as good as it was. Your comprehension of written english has always been dicey though, it's true.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:10 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Charles sussing out the six pairs of socks for five offer in TK Maxx



Actually they've Sponsored the Prince's Trust awards for years. Makes me wonder why H name dropped them after all....


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 3:12 PM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They don't do offers like that at TK Maxx, it's just outlet prices and further sales.


Kind of was a joke...but..🤷‍♀️

.yes we have TK Maxx over here too. 😉


----------



## xenon (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Book 11 is titled Spare Tyre



Spare us the details.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They don't do offers like that at TK Maxx, it's just outlet prices and further sales.


I refer you to post 4217.


----------



## Spymaster (Tuesday at 3:15 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I meant 'What is as good as it was?'



Bigger logos


----------



## xenon (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

The monarchy will outlast the United Kingdom. Or until the point that is dissolved. inertia is a powerful force in history.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:22 PM)

xenon said:


> The monarchy will outlast the United Kingdom. Or until the point that is dissolved. inertia is a powerful force in history.


Yeah but what about TK Maxx? I give them another 12 months Maxx.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 3:22 PM)

Prince Harry’s Spare: lifelong quest for meaning shows royal in an unflattering light this seems a pretty balanced review


----------



## ouirdeaux (Tuesday at 3:36 PM)

Mysteriously there seem to be things that only turn up in TK Maxx. I am a woman who buys men's trousers, because for whatever reason manufacturers of women's trousers assume that hips are at least 10 inches wider than the waist, and mine will never be. However, it is normally difficult to buy men's trousers with a 28" waist in standard outlets like M&S (though 28x32 jeans, also mysteriously, are easier to find). Yet standard trousers with this measurement are found at TK Maxx. Admittedly, not many and sometimes in odd styles and colours, but still.


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 3:38 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Mysteriously there seem to be things that only turn up in TK Maxx. I am a woman who buys men's trousers, because for whatever reason manufacturers of women's trousers assume that hips are at least 10 inches wider than the waist, and mine will never be. However, it is normally difficult to buy men's trousers with a 28" waist in standard outlets like M&S (though 28x32 jeans, also mysteriously, are easier to find). Yet standard trousers with this measurement are fount at TK Maxx. Admittedly, not many and sometimes in odd styles and colours, but still.



I don't know Harry's measurements. I'm also a 28". You defo wouldn't be able to find those in the US. Probably 34 minimum, he looks a fairly well built chap so that might be ok for him. 

It's really shit how few stores (online and offline) cater for weeds like us.


----------



## gosub (Tuesday at 3:41 PM)

muscovyduck said:


> Same! But not £28 curious


Be available in all good charity shops by the summer...this year's da vinci code


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 3:41 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Mysteriously there seem to be things that only turn up in TK Maxx. I am a woman who buys men's trousers, because for whatever reason manufacturers of women's trousers assume that hips are at least 10 inches wider than the waist, and mine will never be. However, it is normally difficult to buy men's trousers with a 28" waist in standard outlets like M&S (though 28x32 jeans, also mysteriously, are easier to find). Yet standard trousers with this measurement are fount at TK Maxx. Admittedly, not many and sometimes in odd styles and colours, but still.


The Chester one has some nice pretend leather ones in a 28 inch waist currently. Would you like me to use my voucher for you?


----------



## T & P (Tuesday at 3:52 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Why do we need to know?


Mid-January is said to be the bleakest time of the year. We can all do with a laugh, and I for one salute Harry in its quest to improve our mental wellbeing


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Tuesday at 4:20 PM)

scalyboy said:


> I don't follow this rubbish all that closely so I may be wrong here, but didn't old man Charlie have to bail him out when he left the UK and relinquished his 'duties'?



Him and the bald cunt got £4.5 million between them from Charlie when Harry jacked it in, never been revealed how much each, but of course will be well north of what a normal person earns from their own labour in an entire lifetime for the Harry. Yet still nowhere near enough for the greedy cunt. Not even with the 10's of millions he got handed to him by his nan and mum.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 4:24 PM)

No bastard sale on killer b 
I've got out my sick bed for this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Tuesday at 4:25 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I refer you to post 4217.


Where there is a joke about only getting five pairs of socks in a pack of six at a discount price.
The 'deal' I quoted from Aladdin was six pairs of socks for the price of five pairs of socks.


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 4:26 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Him and the bald cunt got £4.5 million between them from Charlie when Harry jacked it in, never been revealed how much each, but of course will be well north of what a normal person earns from their own labour in an entire lifetime for the Harry. Yet still nowhere near enough for the greedy cunt. Not even with the 10's of millions he got handed to him by his nan and mum."My angiuhs


'My anguish by pampered prince'
TK Maxx my arse


----------



## scalyboy (Tuesday at 4:33 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Him and the bald cunt got £4.5 million between them from Charlie when Harry jacked it in, never been revealed how much each, but of course will be well north of what a normal person earns from their own labour in an entire lifetime for the Harry. Yet still nowhere near enough for the greedy cunt. Not even with the 10's of millions he got handed to him by his nan and mum.


If these regal wasters are so fond of tradition, how about a return to pre-Christian, Druidic notions of the sacrificial king? Feted as divine for a year and a day, with all the birds and booze he could wish for, at the end of which he is ceremonially slaughtered to ensure the prosperity and well-being of the nation and its people. Or in modern terms, to avoid recession and alleviate austerity measures.
His triple-dead carcass could be slung into a bog in Cheshire to be rediscovered many centuries hence.

After all, and as Sir James Frazer wrote in his epic Golden Bough - better to be king for a day (or a year and a day) than be a shmuck for a lifetime


----------



## not henry (Tuesday at 4:41 PM)

scalyboy said:


> I accept the polls that on
> 
> I expect you're right, especially if it's Amazon's no.1. It's rather disheartening nonetheless, to think there are millions of people prepared to shell out hard-earned cash on Harold's dismal memoirs. I don't suppose these customers are all fawning toadies, but big sales will only encourage him to write another tawdry tome, wallowing in his anguish.
> 
> ...


Well hello Ed Reardon. One of my heros


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 4:42 PM)

Think it’s called TJ Maxx in the states, no idea why though


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 4:43 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Mysteriously there seem to be things that only turn up in TK Maxx.


Sadly not penis cushions  


Petcha said:


> Prince Harry had a bespoke penis 'cushion' made for a trip to Antarctica


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 4:56 PM)

I wonder if he has a penis beaker n all


----------



## Dystopiary (Tuesday at 4:57 PM)

scalyboy said:


> TK Maxx my arse


Well they couldn't TK Maxx his schlong, that's why he had to get his mate to make a special cushion for it.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 4:58 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Think it’s called TJ Maxx in the states, no idea why though


It wasn’t allowed to name itself TJMaxx over here because of TJ Hughes clothing store objecting.


----------



## two sheds (Tuesday at 5:01 PM)

Every time I come back to look at this thread it's moved on 5 pages  and I think 'fuck that'


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 5:03 PM)

ska invita said:


> No bastard sale on killer b
> I've got out my sick bed for this


I'm not sure what else to say


killer b said:


> At the moment it's not much different to the standard red label clearance, but as the month goes on they get marked down progressively until the dregs are like 50p or whatever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 5:05 PM)

pinkmonkey said:


> It wasn’t allowed to name itself TJMaxx over here because of TJ Hughes clothing store objecting.


Funny they went with K (which rhymes with A) rather than I (which rhymes with J).  Their call, though, I suppose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Funny they went with K (which rhymes with A) rather than I (which rhymes with J).  Their call, though, I suppose.


how does I rhyme with J?


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 5:08 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> how does I rhyme with J?


By rhyming.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 5:08 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I (which rhymes with J).


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 5:10 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Funny they went with K (which rhymes with A) rather than I (which rhymes with J).  Their call, though, I suppose.



Trying to work out what sort of accent you must have where I rhymes with J!


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 5:10 PM)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure what else to say


say sorry for saying "theres a sale on now"
there was zero sale on of any description

you and prince harry with your fancy ready meals and imaginary tk maxx sales....


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 5:10 PM)

Aye and jai.

Not aye and jay.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Tuesday at 5:11 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Mysteriously there seem to be things that only turn up in TK Maxx. I am a woman who buys men's trousers, because for whatever reason manufacturers of women's trousers assume that hips are at least 10 inches wider than the waist, and mine will never be. However, it is normally difficult to buy men's trousers with a 28" waist in standard outlets like M&S (though 28x32 jeans, also mysteriously, are easier to find). Yet standard trousers with this measurement are found at TK Maxx. Admittedly, not many and sometimes in odd styles and colours, but still.


'Sort of' true. I'm 28-30 (depending on the make) 30 length . . and historically it has been difficult for me to get something the right size in store. Quite often 30 waist Jean's are only available in a minimum of 34 inch leg. Tk Maxx might be deceptive in that it has a faster turnaround and Jean's/trousers from various vendors all together in one section in one store. For me the ratio of 28-30 Jean's is still very much the same, there are just a whole lot more Jean's overall.


----------



## bluescreen (Tuesday at 5:12 PM)

Epona said:


> Trying to work out what sort of accent you must have where I rhymes with J!


but doesn't rhyme with A or K... 
Vocaroo, please danny la rouge


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 5:13 PM)

ska invita said:


> say sorry for saying "theres a sale on now"
> there was zero sale on of any description
> 
> you and prince harry with your fancy ready meals and imaginary tk maxx sales....


maybe they don't have a sale in fancy London, I dunno.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 5:13 PM)

Sue said:


> Aye and jai.
> 
> Not aye and jay.


J does not rhyme with sky, it rhymes with weigh


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 5:14 PM)

bluescreen said:


> but doesn't rhyme with A or K...
> Vocaroo, please danny la rouge


----------



## Sue (Tuesday at 5:14 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> J does not rhyme with sky, it rhymes with weigh


Says who..? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 5:16 PM)

Epona said:


> Trying to work out what sort of accent you must have where I rhymes with J!


A proper one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 5:19 PM)

danny la rouge said:


>



Ta. Interesting.

I suspect TK Maxx went with the majority option for commercial reasons.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder if he has a penis beaker n all


Is that like a full scale, Henry VIII cod piece?


----------



## Duncan2 (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)

He obviously doesnt need the zillions that sales of his tawdry book are certain to raise i anticipate that he will do the decent thing and announce that any profits will go straight into his charity.


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 5:22 PM)

killer b said:


> maybe they don't have a sale in fancy London, I dunno.


i bought some olives (from tk) and went to the chemist, so not a total disaster


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 5:25 PM)

Home Harold, and don't Spare the Horsey Ladies


----------



## Petcha (Tuesday at 5:34 PM)

I have to say, for someone who wants to resolve these things 'privately' with his brother, writing in a global best-seller about the brother in question's increasing baldness, his penchant for kitchen-based violence and his circumcised dick is quite ambitious. Although I'm not quite sure why his circumcision should be an issue really.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 5:40 PM)

I guess we have to wait for volume 2 for the pegging


----------



## UrbaneFox (Tuesday at 5:41 PM)

His attempts at clobbering his father backfired, according to this review. King Brian comes out of it rather well.









						Spare review: The weirdest book ever written by a royal
					

Prince Harry's book, with sex, drugs and monarchy, reaches parts never seen before in a royal memoir.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 5:44 PM)

killer b said:


> I guess we have to wait for volume 2 for the pegging


Maybe William will write a book?


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 5:46 PM)

killer b said:


> I guess we have to wait for volume 2 for the pegging


Spare Peg in a Round Hole


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 5:46 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe William will write a book?


available exclusively through those sordid bookshops in soho (do they still exist?)


----------



## ouirdeaux (Tuesday at 5:48 PM)

Petcha said:


> Although I'm not quite sure why his circumcision should be an issue really.



 This was the most unkindest cut of all.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 5:51 PM)

killer b said:


> available exclusively through those sordid bookshops in soho (do they still exist?)



'Pegged to be King'


----------



## cesare (Tuesday at 5:52 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe William will write a book?


I reckon Anne could turn out a real page-turner.

"A dress; address and dressage - the enduring anguish of the Princess Royal, passed over as spare" 

I bet she could match Harry's anguish, it'd be a belter I reckon.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 5:57 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> This was the most unkindest cut of all.



The first cut is the deepest


----------



## xenon (Tuesday at 6:04 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


>



Yeah, in some Scots accents. soundwise J -= jie


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 6:04 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Is that like a full scale, Henry VIII cod piece?


You’re not familiar with that mumsnet thread?


----------



## seeformiles (Tuesday at 6:20 PM)

xenon said:


> but anyway I was wondering whyis his real name Henry? What’s wrong with Harry as a name? apparently he’s a Henry. Makes no sense. It’s all ridiculous of course. But Harry Henry what.


My mate Harry is just “Harry” on his birth certificate - not a shortened form of anything (as I’d previously thought)


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 6:21 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re not familiar with that mumsnet thread?


I’m not familiar with _any_ mumsnet thread, to be fair.


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 6:22 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> This was the most unkindest cut of all.


Does the book cover the unusual way Willy holds his Willy when pissing?

If you google for the Prince William cock picture which is available online you’ll know what I mean


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

danny la rouge said:


>




No bumps on the head recently or flashing lights at edge of field of vision, facial numbness etc.?


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 6:29 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Does the book cover the unusual way Willy holds his Willy when pissing?
> 
> If you google for the Prince William cock picture which is available online you’ll know what I mean


I never Google for _any_ images suggested on this sewer of a website. The things I can’t unknow since first I ever logged on here.  You people have ruined my algorithms. I hope you’re proud.  (Bukake is not, it turns out, a Middle Eastern dessert of filo pastry, honey and chopped nuts).


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I never Google for _any_ images suggested on this sewer of a website. The things I can’t unknow since first I ever logged on here.  You people have ruined my algorithms. I hope you’re proud.  (Bukake is not, it turns out, a Middle Eastern dessert of filo pastry, honey and chopped nuts).



No one tell him that Hentai isn't a Japanese artform based on interweaving different-coloured ribbons...


----------



## Sweet FA (Tuesday at 6:36 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe start at both ends and meet in the middle


Somewhere around the Brooksbanks? 



			https://www.royal.uk/succession


----------



## Tanya1982 (Tuesday at 6:36 PM)

frogwoman said:


> There's growing scrutiny of how they bring up their kids as well, it's a completely unnatural environment, but for a monarchy to continue succession based on primogeniture has to happen so it will always be weird.
> 
> I think the coronation and its costs in the midst of a cost of living crisis is also going to fuck a lot of people off as well








						Contacts for children's social care services | Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead
					

The MASH Team, for all enquiries regarding children and families, can be contacted on 01628 683150. Other useful numbers are:  Emergency Duty Team (out of hours service) 01344 351999  Children and Young People Disability service: 01628 685878 Fostering and Family Placement: 01628 683201 Adopt...




					www.rbwm.gov.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Tuesday at 6:37 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m not familiar with _any_ mumsnet thread, to be fair.



Imagine they created a website solely for people who park on the yellow zig zags outside schools.


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 6:38 PM)

I wonder if 'Pegging with a piping hot Willy' has any results on pornhub


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 6:39 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Not if the distant successors to the throne started dying and assassins worked their way towards the top ten. Maybe start at both ends and meet in the middle


I think a few other countries monarchs would need taking out as part of that process?


----------



## JimW (Tuesday at 6:41 PM)

♫ Don't knock how he holds his cock,
He's not the one with frooooostbite ♫♪


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 6:41 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Contacts for children's social care services | Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead
> 
> 
> The MASH Team, for all enquiries regarding children and families, can be contacted on 01628 683150. Other useful numbers are:  Emergency Duty Team (out of hours service) 01344 351999  Children and Young People Disability service: 01628 685878 Fostering and Family Placement: 01628 683201 Adopt...
> ...



'Hello, id like to report my concerns about a family in Windsor where the eldest son is treated like a King and the others are viewed as 'spares', reports are that they make them bow to a statue of Queen Victoria'


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 6:42 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m not familiar with _any_ mumsnet thread, to be fair.


yeah i kind of assumed from the name that it wouldn't be relevent to me and that i wouldn't exactly be welcomed on there!


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 6:56 PM)

frogwoman said:


> 'Hello, id like to report my concerns about a family in Windsor where the eldest son is treated like a King and the others are viewed as 'spares', reports are that they make them bow to a statue of Queen Victoria'


Just £3 a month could help a family like this one.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Tuesday at 7:01 PM)

moochedit said:


> Just £3 a month could help a family like this one.


You missed six zeros.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Tuesday at 7:04 PM)

Paul Burrell just popped up on my television. ‘Unlike Harry, I had to write a book - everything I had was taken from me’. Yeah, half of Diana’s dresses.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Tuesday at 7:08 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Why do we need to know?


We don't. We really don't.


----------



## weltweit (Tuesday at 7:09 PM)

Radio says booky wookey is a best seller


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 7:10 PM)

weltweit said:


> Radio says booky wookey is a best seller



Saved a heap on marketing budget too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 7:13 PM)

Reading the article that frogwoman posted earlier.



> By his own admission he is addicted to reading stories about himself and his loved ones. …  he simply can’t or won’t stop.





> Harry had a deserved reputation as a party boy. In this book he drinks and takes drugs with great abandon.





> He loves a bawdy joke too. Which perhaps explains why there is so much information – more than I expected – about his penis.





> Rebekah Brooks, who he names bizarrely as “Rehabber Kooks” … apparently not wanting to dignify her with a proper name, is described as a “loathsome toad… an infected pustule on the arse of humanity”.



Does he post on here?  It’s not an unfamiliar style.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Tuesday at 7:24 PM)

That’s a fabulous description of Rebekah Brooks. I like that a lot.


----------



## killer b (Tuesday at 7:30 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Does he post on here?  It’s not an unfamiliar style.


 ViolentPanda innit


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 7:40 PM)

killer b said:


> ViolentPanda innit


I don’t recall his penis pontificating posts tbf. 



Orang Utan said:


> You’re not familiar with that mumsnet thread?


No  Is it worth looking up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I don’t recall his penis pontificating posts tbf.
> 
> 
> No  Is it worth looking up?


YES!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Tuesday at 7:52 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Does the book cover the unusual way Willy holds his Willy when pissing?
> 
> If you google for the Prince William cock picture which is available online you’ll know what I mean



Maybe I have a streak of latent lesbianism, but I've never seen the appeal of dick pics.  They aren't even all that impressive in person.

Or, as Robin Williams said "Don't look at what the goodies are doing."


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 7:53 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Somewhere around the Brooksbanks?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/succession


that one only goes down to 23 names, the one on Wikipedia goes to 62 names
I don't know why Harry 'Ginger' Hewitt is getting mardy about being 'The Spare' there's loads of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Somewhere around the Brooksbanks?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/succession


Yeh and you should be able to get all the tindalls in one fell swoop


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

MickiQ said:


> that one only goes down to 23 names, the one on Wikipedia goes to 62 names
> I don't know why Harry 'Ginger' Hewitt is getting mardy about being 'The Spare' there's loads of them.


Even then no one wanted Andrew to succeed


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 7:58 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> YES!


Fuck me, that’s even more hilarious than  Harry’s book


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 7:59 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Maybe I have a streak of latent lesbianism, but I've never seen the appeal of dick pics.  They aren't even all that impressive in person.
> 
> Or, as Robin Williams said "Don't look at what the goodies are doing."


Does anyone see the appeal?

I'm bi but I don't find closeups of anyone's genitalia particularly appealing, I don't think it has much to do with sexuality (or sexuality is more complex than that).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Tuesday at 8:01 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Maybe I have a streak of latent lesbianism, but I've never seen the appeal of dick pics.  They aren't even all that impressive in person.
> 
> Or, as Robin Williams said "Don't look at what the goodies are doing."




All those PMs I sent you were in vain


----------



## frogwoman (Tuesday at 8:01 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Reading the article that frogwoman posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me tbh


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 8:02 PM)

Epona said:


> Does anyone see the appeal?
> 
> I'm bi but I don't find closeups of anyone's genitalia particularly appealing, I don't think it has much to do with sexuality (or sexuality is more complex than that).



Interesting.  I guess people aren’t as into genitals as I’d thought.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Tuesday at 8:02 PM)

J pronounced Jai, beginning to think that hung-drawn-quartered was too light a punishment for Wallace.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 8:05 PM)

MickiQ said:


> that one only goes down to 23 names, the one on Wikipedia goes to 62 names
> I don't know why Harry 'Ginger' Hewitt is getting mardy about being 'The Spare' there's loads of them.




HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
HRH Prince Louis of Cambridge (2018)
HRH the Duke of Sussex (1984)
Master Archie Mountbatten-Windsor (2019)
Miss Lilibet Diana Mountbatten-Windsor (2021)
HRH the Duke of York (1960)
HRH Princess Beatrice (1988)
HRH Princess Eugenie (1990)
Master August Brooksbank (2021)
HRH the Earl of Wessex (1964)
Viscount Severn (2007)
Lady Louise (2003)
HRH the Princess Royal (1950)
Master Peter Phillips (1977)
Miss Savannah Phillips (2010)
Miss Isla Phillips (2012)
Mrs Michael Tindall (1981)
Miss Mia Tindall (2014)
Miss Lena Tindall (2018)
Master Lucas Tindall (2021)
David, the second Earl of Snowdon (1961)
Viscount Linley of Nymans (1999)
Lady Margarita Armstrong-Jones (2002)
Lady Sarah Chatto (1964)
Samuel Chatto (1996)
Arthur Chatto (1999)
HRH the Duke of Gloucester (1944)
The Earl of Ulster (1974)
Lord Dulloden (2007)
Lady Cosima Windsor (2010)
Lady Davina Lewis (1977)
Senna Lewis (2010)
Tāne Lewis (2012)
Lady Rose Gilman (1980)
Lyla Gilman (2010)
Rufus Gilman (2012)
HRH the Duke of Kent (1935)
The Earl of St Andrews (1962)
Lady Amelia Windsor (1995)
Albert Windsor (2007)
Leopold Windsor (2010)
Louis Windsor (2014)
Lady Helen Taylor (1964)
Columbus Taylor (1994)
Cassius Taylor (1996)
Eloise Taylor (2003)
Estella Taylor (2004)
HRH Prince Michael of Kent (1942)
Lord Frederick Windsor (1979)
Maud Windsor (2013)
Isabella Windsor (2016)
Lady Gabriella Kingston (1981)
HRH Princess Alexandra, the Hon. Lady Ogilvy (1936)
James Ogilvy (1964)
Alexander Ogilvy (1996)
Mrs Timothy Vesterberg (1994)
Marina Ogilvy (1966)
Christian Mowatt (1993)
Zenouska Mowatt (1990)
The eighth Earl of Harewood (1950)
Hon. Alexander Lascelles (1980)
Ivy Lascelles (2018)
Hon. Edward Lascelles (1982)
Sebastian Lascelles (2020)
Hon. James Lascelles (1953)
Rowan Lascelles (1977)
Tewa Lascelles (1985)
Son of Tewa Lascelles (2014)
Mrs Timothy Pearce (1973)
Hon. Jeremy Lascelles (1955)
Thomas Lascelles (1982)
Cleo Lascelles (2017)
Mrs Michael Hermans (1984)
Jack Marley Hermans (2016)
Penny Moon Hermans (2018)
Mrs Matthew Bolton (1986)
Marlow Fox Bolton (2020)
Tallulah Grace Lascelles (2005)
Henry Ulrick Lascelles (1953)
Maximilian Lascelles (1991)
Martin Lascelles (1962)
Alexander Lascelles (2002)
David Carnegie, fourth Duke of Fife (1961)
Charles Carnegie, the Earl of Southesk (1989)
Lord George Carnegie (1991)
Lord Hugh Carnegie (1993)
Lady Alexandra Etherington (1959)
Amelia Etherington (2001)
His Majesty Harald V, King of Norway (1937)
Crown Prince Haakon Magnus of Norway (1973)
Prince Sverre Magnus of Norway (2005)
Princess Ingrid Alexandra of Norway (2004)
Princess Märtha Louise of Norway
Maud Angelica Behn (2003)
Leah Isadora Behn (2005)
Emma Tallulah Behn (2008)
Haakon Lorentzen (1954)


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 8:05 PM)

moochedit said:


> I think a few other countries monarchs would need taking out as part of that process?


Taking out like poor boxer


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 8:05 PM)

8ball said:


> Interesting.  I guess people aren’t as into genitals as I’d thought.



Oh I am sure some people are, but it's by no means universal


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 8:06 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


What was the plot of King Ralph again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 8:06 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> AR
> 
> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> ...


Wouldn't it be nice to have (d. 2023) beside their names


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 8:07 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What was the plot of King Ralph again?


It actually had a plot??


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 8:09 PM)

Also now the gender rule has apparently gone, wouldn’t Anne and her family jump ahead of the sex offender?


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 8:10 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


Jesus they're breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Tuesday at 8:10 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also now the gender rule has apparently gone, wouldn’t Anne and her family jump ahead of the sex offender?




It's not retrospective, so a child-rapist still outranks a woman.


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 8:11 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also now the gender rule has apparently gone, wouldn’t Anne and her family jump ahead of the sex offender?


No it apparently only applies to girls born after the rule change.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 8:12 PM)

MickiQ said:


> No it apparently only applies to girls born after the rule change.


Correct - since 2013...


----------



## muscovyduck (Tuesday at 8:13 PM)

danny la rouge said:


>



"A B C D E F G"
so far so good
"H I"
ok
"Ji"


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 8:27 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...



So if Putin nukes the UK and Europe.....

Harry's in...


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 8:28 PM)

Isn't there some chap in Australia who claims he is Charles and Camillas son?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 8:29 PM)

MickiQ said:


> Jesus they're breeding like rabbits.


Say hello to 101 in line...


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 8:31 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Isn't there some chap in Australia who claims he is Charles and Camillas son?


Only one?


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 8:32 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


I wish these lists wouldn't do all this "duke of (town)" bollocks. We don't all read hello etc. Just say "william","andrew",etc so we know who the fuck they are on about


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 8:34 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also now the gender rule has apparently gone, wouldn’t Anne and her family jump ahead of the sex offender?


Only changed for births after a certain date.


----------



## Aladdin (Tuesday at 8:37 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Only one?




Simon Dorante Day


----------



## Yossarian (Tuesday at 8:41 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Simon Dorante Day



Looks a bit like Elon Musk with a some horse DNA added.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 8:45 PM)

Loads of people (especially white English or Saxon heritage) could post a photo where they looked like a mashup of Charles and Camilla tbf.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 8:52 PM)

moochedit said:


> I wish these lists wouldn't do all this "duke of (town)" bollocks. We don't all read hello etc. Just say "william","andrew",etc so we know who the fuck they are on about


I mentioned earlier I’m reading The Mirror and the Light (third book of Hilary Mantel’s trilogy about Thomas Cromwell). It’s so confusing for exactly this reason! What’s worse is she goes back and forth between using titles and family names. I’ve given up trying to remember the blood lines and tbh it’s not really suffering as a result.


----------



## moochedit (Tuesday at 9:07 PM)

Aladdin said:


> So if Putin nukes the UK and Europe.....
> 
> Harry's in...


As king of a radioactive nuclear wasteland. Well you've got to dream i suppose


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 9:12 PM)

Epona said:


> Loads of people (especially white English or Saxon heritage) could post a photo where they looked like a mashup of Charles and Camilla tbf.


A monster mashup


----------



## SpookyFrank (Tuesday at 9:16 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...



How come Anne isn't in front of the nonce? Thought they got rid of the males-first rule?

E2a: Seems the change wasn't backdated.


----------



## Cerv (Tuesday at 9:23 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


I've got some bad news for you. I'm afraid something happened back in September.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Tuesday at 9:26 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I mentioned earlier I’m reading The Mirror and the Light (third book of Hilary Mantel’s trilogy about Thomas Cromwell). It’s so confusing for exactly this reason! What’s worse is she goes back and forth between using titles and family names. I’ve given up trying to remember the blood lines and tbh it’s not really suffering as a result.


I gave up entirely. It was exhausting. When I made the decision to put it down and never open it again, it was like the weight of the world falling away from me.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 9:35 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I gave up entirely. It was exhausting. When I made the decision to put it down and never open it again, it was like the weight of the world falling away from me.



Sounds a bit like trying to read the Wheel of Time series of novels, at some point you just have to put it down and never pick it the fuck up again.

Except in the wheel of time novels there's magic and shit (but even that can be made boring, apparently).


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 9:38 PM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where there is a joke about only getting five pairs of socks in a pack of six at a discount price.
> The 'deal' I quoted from Aladdin was six pairs of socks for the price of five pairs of socks.


Yes that was the joke.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Tuesday at 9:38 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Unleash your inner pedant


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 9:40 PM)

ska invita said:


> say sorry for saying "theres a sale on now"
> there was zero sale on of any description
> 
> you and prince harry with your fancy ready meals and imaginary tk maxx sales....




Wrexham TKMaxx this evening. No sale, just clearance of the clearance. 

I almost spent my voucher but my wife just walked away in silence when I asked her about this...


----------



## A380 (Tuesday at 9:40 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


Number 79 showing a distinct lack of imagination picking a name compared to the others....


----------



## ska invita (Tuesday at 9:42 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I almost spent my voucher but my wife just walked away in silence when I asked her about this...


i can relate - a common theme in all my relationships


----------



## blairsh (Tuesday at 9:45 PM)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 359046
> 
> Wrexham TKMaxx this evening. No sale, just clearance of the clearance.
> 
> ...


So you bought it with your own money and saved the voucher, right?


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 9:46 PM)

ska invita said:


> i can relate - a common theme in all my relationships



Oh I make sure to say "I'm sure that will look great at your mum's place" when my financially incontinent hoarder husband starts eyeing up yet more tat.


----------



## Yossarian (Tuesday at 9:47 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...



Is there a version of this that includes the betting odds? I guess it's all 1,000 or more to 1 by the time you get to the teens.


----------



## friedaweed (Tuesday at 9:49 PM)

blairsh said:


> So you bought it with your own money and saved the voucher, right?


Aye, down there for dancing!


----------



## surreybrowncap (Tuesday at 9:51 PM)

A380 said:


> Number 79 showing a distinct lack of imagination picking a name compared to the others....


Quite canny actually...
Remember  Mrs. Ethel Shroake of 393A High Street,Leytonstone..


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 10:06 PM)

Epona said:


> Oh I make sure to say "I'm sure that will look great at your mum's place" when my financially incontinent hoarder husband starts eyeing up yet more tat.



I feel like as folks might think that funny or me being controlling, we do have a real issue here that I sometimes try to make light of.
Just in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Tuesday at 10:08 PM)

surreybrowncap said:


> HRH the Prince of Wales (1948)
> HRH the Duke of Cambridge (1982)
> HRH Prince George of Cambridge (2013)
> HRH Princess Charlotte of Cambridge (2015)
> ...


Bad news, Browncap. Princess Beatrice has dropped one, so you'll have to retype the list.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 10:26 PM)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree. People will buy it. This entire affair is completely different to other royal family news, in that it’s engaged a totally different set of people, namely those who dislike the monarchy and are enjoying them being publicly humiliated. If anything, it’s royalists who significantly won’t be buying the book.
> 
> Not sure I can remember many 130 page threads on here about them either.


They'll either buy it, or wait for season 8(-ish probably?) of The Crown and watch it on telly.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 10:31 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, it must be hard for the BBC: they know the market has changed, but a shot of a finger hovering over the preorder button doesn’t really have the same televisual impact.


To be fair, for years broadcasters have stood outside Number 10 or the empty Royal Courts of Justice, etc, to do a pointless live about a story, they're used to reality failing to live up to an audience's expectations of televisual impact.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Tuesday at 10:35 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I gave up entirely. It was exhausting. When I made the decision to put it down and never open it again, it was like the weight of the world falling away from me.


Aww, that's a shame.  I absolutely loved all three of them and felt bereft when I finished.  I'd been utterly immersed in the tudor court for a few weeks!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 11:10 PM)

bellaozzydog said:


> I wonder how the the Daily mail etc are talked about on journalism degrees
> 
> *Do “journalists” realise they are just filthy propagandists accept it and take the rewards from Murdoch and Rothermere*


Yes. The Mail/MailOnline pays relatively decent rates and pays promptly. Unlike the more left-leaning sections of the press. Not everyone can afford to have principles. Like everyone else, journalists have bills to pay, some have families to support and can't afford to be fussy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Tuesday at 11:12 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yes. The Mail/MailOnline pays relatively decent rates and pays promptly. Unlike the more left-leaning sections of the press. Not everyone can afford to have principles. Like everyone else, journalists have bills to pay, some have families to support and can't afford to be fussy.


Sadly this is true. The Guardian pays shit and always has done, cos they know they can get away with it. By comparison, the likes of the Mail and Sun pay well.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 11:15 PM)

ska invita said:


> clearance is where they put the few little  bits they are trying to clear
> a sale has the majority of regular stock discounted


Tomahto = tomayto. 
At TK Maxx their clearance = red sticker sale.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 11:19 PM)

killer b said:


> Harry isn't the only guy who likes cut price designer clobber


You are Harold and I claim my £5.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Tuesday at 11:22 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Charles sussing out the six pairs of socks for five offer in TK Maxx



Charles is hunting down Harry...


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 11:24 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yes. The Mail/MailOnline pays relatively decent rates and pays promptly. Unlike the more left-leaning sections of the press. Not everyone can afford to have principles. Like everyone else, journalists have bills to pay, some have families to support and can't afford to be fussy.



I do find it difficult to feel sorry for journalists who might not get paid promptly enough to be left wing (I don't think that is a factor btw) when we have a household income of less than 20k a year and our main wage-earner ices doughnuts for a living without dropping any political principles.


----------



## Elpenor (Tuesday at 11:54 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Maybe I have a streak of latent lesbianism, but I've never seen the appeal of dick pics.  They aren't even all that impressive in person.
> 
> Or, as Robin Williams said "Don't look at what the goodies are doing."


It’s the way he holds it using his fingers like a tripod or snooker rest that’s the most interesting thing


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 11:58 PM)

Elpenor said:


> It’s the way he holds it using his fingers like a tripod or snooker rest that’s the most interesting thing



Sorry, WHAT???

(No disrespect to anyone who wants to hold their willy whatever way they want, just the idea of a tripod or snooker rest is somewhat intriguing!)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Wednesday at 12:03 AM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Maybe I have a streak of latent lesbianism, but I've never seen the appeal of dick pics.  They aren't even all that impressive in person.
> 
> Or, as Robin Williams said "Don't look at what the goodies are doing."


I'm the same with fannies (Uk meaning). I like the feel, taste, smell. I don't want to look at them. 

(Sorry but might as well take this derail, too. This is the thread for it. Our genitals aren't for looking at!)


----------



## Elpenor (Wednesday at 12:04 AM)

Epona said:


> Sorry, WHAT???
> 
> (No disrespect to anyone who wants to hold their willy whatever way they want, just the idea of a tripod or snooker rest is somewhat intriguing!)


I just checked the grainy long lens pic. he uses his forefinger and middle finger a bit like a “spider” snooker rest to steady the royal member 

If I ever get to meet him, I will be sure to ask if this stand is a Windsor family tradition


----------



## Yossarian (Wednesday at 12:11 AM)

The publisher says Spare has broken the UK first-day sales record for a non-fiction book.

_"We always knew this book would fly but it is exceeding even our most bullish expectations," Transworld Penguin Random House Managing Director Larry Finlay said in a statement.

"As far as we know, the only books to have sold more in their first day are those starring the other Harry (Potter)."_









						Prince Harry's memoir breaks UK sales record on first day of release
					

Prince Harry's "Spare" became the UK's fastest selling non-fiction book ever, its publisher said on Tuesday, after days of TV interviews, leaks, and a mistaken early release of the memoir containing intimate revelations about the British royal family.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Epona (Wednesday at 12:13 AM)

Elpenor said:


> I just checked the grainy long lens pic. he uses his forefinger and middle finger a bit like a “spider” snooker rest to steady the royal member
> 
> If I ever get to meet him, I will be sure to ask if this stand is a Windsor family tradition



I am never going to be able to play snooker again without thinking of this


----------



## Wilf (Wednesday at 12:18 AM)

UrbaneFox said:


> Bad news, Browncap. Princess Beatrice has dropped one.


The princess hath done an eggy fart.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Wednesday at 12:18 AM)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 359046
> 
> Wrexham TKMaxx this evening. No sale, just clearance of the clearance.
> 
> ...


There's a Facebook group for the weird and wonderful random shite that TK Maxx sells.


----------



## JimW (Wednesday at 5:04 AM)

We really do need to cut a swathe through that list until we can achieve a union of crowns with Norway, their sovereign wealth fund is massive having not blown all the oil money like we did. Then we can be the prodigals inheriting the farm and blow it all again.


----------



## Petcha (Wednesday at 6:12 AM)

Christ. Just seen his overnight US talkshow stuff (featuring Tom Hanks and him shooting tequila on stage), where he blames the British media for 'misinterpreting' his 'number' of killing 25 Aghans. It's there in black and white Haz. You signed off on it.

How can you possibly misinterpret that? I realise he's probably too thick to realise it, but the irony of actually increasing the revenues of the UK tabloids with his clickbait 'revelations' about his dick, Nandos, how much he hates his evil stepmother etc etc is staggering.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Wednesday at 7:10 AM)

Petcha said:


> Christ. Just seen his overnight US talkshow stuff (featuring Tom Hanks and him shooting tequila on stage), where he blames the British media for 'misinterpreting' his* 'number'* of killing 25 Aghans. It's there in black and white Haz. You signed off on it.
> 
> How can you possibly misinterpret that? I realise he's probably too thick to realise it, but the irony of actually increasing the revenues of the UK tabloids with his clickbait 'revelations' about his dick, Nandos, how much he hates his evil stepmother etc etc is staggering.


He didn't say they misinterpreted the number he says the media claimed he boasted about his kills. In the Stephen Colbert show Harry doesn't say the media 'misinterpreted' his text, he claims they wilfully reported the content and context inarticulacy.  According to Harry (I didn't read it) he treats the subject in a very different to that which it was reported . . . and he did indeed sign off on it and stand by it.

I'm not a royalist, but I am also not particularly concerned with the plight of Harry and Megan fan one way or the other, but you have clearly reported your experience of the Stephen Colbert show in a very way to the way my eyes and brain 'interpreted' it. . . . . In fact I am not sure how you could have '_misinterpreted that'_ . . _it's there in_ . . er . .  colours and sound. . .



More than anything else it was Colbert himself that made me cringe several times in this interview.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Wednesday at 7:19 AM)

It's the psychedelic drugs that are to blame.



			Are psychedelic drugs to blame for Prince Harry's behavior?


----------



## Serge Forward (Wednesday at 7:21 AM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yes. The Mail/MailOnline pays relatively decent rates and pays promptly. Unlike the more left-leaning sections of the press. Not everyone can afford to have principles. Like everyone else, journalists have bills to pay, some have families to support and can't afford to be fussy.


(((Daily Mail journalists)))


----------



## ouirdeaux (Wednesday at 7:39 AM)

friedaweed said:


> I almost spent my voucher but my wife just walked away in silence when I asked her about this...



What's the actual size of that? I have to admit I'm tempted. 

(I hasten to add I would take it to work, if I bought it. I'd never have it in the house.)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Wednesday at 7:56 AM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Our genitals aren't for looking at!)


Unless they belong to cardinals.


Elpenor said:


> *I just checked the grainy long lens pic.* he uses his forefinger and middle finger a bit like a “spider” snooker rest to steady the royal member


This is surely commitment to the cause. We salute you 🫡


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Wednesday at 8:10 AM)

Also I very rarely post video links here but I saw this and thought many of us would relate. 
(It takes about 20 seconds)


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 8:18 AM)

JimW said:


> We really do need to cut a swathe through that list until we can achieve a union of crowns with Norway, their sovereign wealth fund is massive having not blown all the oil money like we did. Then we can be the prodigals inheriting the farm and blow it all again.


Maybe Norway, the former colonial power, through canute, might be persuaded to invade and root out the vile Windsor clan


----------



## Petcha (Wednesday at 8:50 AM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He didn't say they misinterpreted the number he says the media claimed he boasted about his kills. In the Stephen Colbert show Harry doesn't say the media 'misinterpreted' his text, he claims they wilfully reported the content and context inarticulacy.  According to Harry (I didn't read it) he treats the subject in a very different to that which it was reported . . . and he did indeed sign off on it and stand by it.
> 
> I'm not a royalist, but I am also not particularly concerned with the plight of Harry and Megan fan one way or the other, but you have clearly reported your experience of the Stephen Colbert show in a very way to the way my eyes and brain 'interpreted' it. . . . . In fact I am not sure how you could have '_misinterpreted that'_ . . _it's there in_ . . er . .  colours and sound. . .
> 
> ...




I'm not gonna watch 40 minutes of that shite to get to the clip I saw on the news this morning where he, and yes, I was paraphrasing, said the UK media took his claims about killing 25 Taliban 'out of context'. In what context was the media, and not just the UK media, global media supposed to take it? 

_'So my number is 25. It's not a number that fills me with satisfaction, but nor does it embarrass me.'_

It's just a fucking awful thing to say/write and he can't blame the media for piling in on him for it. He's constantly banging on about how much he hates the media and its intrusion into his and Meg's private life and appears to not appreciate the irony of him using the media to broadcast that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Wednesday at 8:54 AM)

JimW said:


> We really do need to cut a swathe through that list until we can achieve a union of crowns with Norway, their sovereign wealth fund is massive having not blown all the oil money like we did. Then we can be the prodigals inheriting the farm and blow it all again.



Very strict laws about booze in Norway though


----------



## Petcha (Wednesday at 9:07 AM)

That's the bit



> Questioned by Colbert, the duke defended the disclosure and claimed that it had been distorted by the media without context. “Without doubt, the most dangerous lie that they have told is that I somehow boasted about the number of people that I killed in Afghanistan.”
> 
> He continued: “I would say that if I heard anybody else or heard anyone boasting about that kind of thing, I would be angry. But it’s a lie and hopefully now that the book is out, people will be able to see the context. It’s really troubling and very disturbing that they can get away with it because they had the context. It wasn’t like here’s just one line. They had the whole section. They ripped it away and just said, here it is, he’s boasting on this … and that’s dangerous. And my words are not dangerous but the spin of my words are very dangerous.”



As far as I'm aware, even his former CO said it was a mistake. And he's not a journo.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 9:13 AM)

ouirdeaux said:


> What's the actual size of that? I have to admit I'm tempted.
> 
> (I hasten to add I would take it to work, if I bought it. I'd never have it in the house.)


About 10 inches in old money.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Wednesday at 9:20 AM)

Petcha said:


> That's the bit
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware, even his former CO said it was a mistake. And he's not a journo.


He didn't boast about it.
The media lied and said he boasted about it.

That's what's pissing him off - and I can understand that.


----------



## Petcha (Wednesday at 9:22 AM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> He didn't boast about it.
> The media lied and said he boasted about it.
> 
> That's what's pissing him off - and I can understand that.



I would argue that it was a boast but we have our different opinions on that. It's a detail that's not necessary. One of my friends fought in that war for years and though he's told me stories from his time there, some tragic and some actually quite funny, a body count has never been mentioned.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 9:34 AM)

Petcha said:


> I would argue that it was a boast


How much of the boasting passage have you read?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Wednesday at 9:35 AM)

Petcha said:


> I would argue that it was a boast but we have our different opinions on that. It's a detail that's not necessary. One of my friends fought in that war for years and though he's told me stories from his time there, some tragic and some actually quite funny, a body count has never been mentioned.


Could you quote the bit that was a "boast"?  I couldn't see one.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 9:43 AM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> He didn't boast about it.
> The media lied and said he boasted about it.
> 
> That's what's pissing him off - and I can understand that.


That's exactly the reason I think he was ill advised to put a number on it. They were bound to have a field day from it.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 9:51 AM)

friedaweed said:


> They were bound to have a field day from it.


they were going to do that whatever he wrote tbf


----------



## cesare (Wednesday at 9:54 AM)

killer b said:


> they were going to do that whatever he wrote tbf


You can see why the family motto is (along the lines of) "say nothing, never explain"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Wednesday at 10:02 AM)

Never complain, never explain. Be a financial drain.


----------



## Aladdin (Wednesday at 10:03 AM)

Petcha said:


> I would argue that it was a boast but we have our different opinions on that. It's a detail that's not necessary. One of my friends fought in that war for years and though he's told me stories from his time there, some tragic and some actually quite funny, a body count has never been mentioned.




Here is the full context from the actual book. It does not present as "boasting" to me. 


The full 987-word extract is published below:​We kept following the two motorbikes through several villages, while griping about the bureaucracy of war, the reluctance of higher-ups to let us do what we'd been trained to do. Maybe, in our griping, we were no different from soldiers in every war. We wanted to fight: we didn't understand larger issues, underlying geopolitics. Big picture. Some commanders often said, publicly and privately, that they feared every Taliban killed would create three more, so they were extra cautious. At times we felt the commanders were right: we were creating more Taliban. But there had to be a better answer than floating nearby while innocents got slaughtered.

Five minutes became ten became twenty.

We never did get permission.

Every kill was on video.

The Apache saw all. The camera in its nose recorded all. So, after every mission, there would be a careful review of that video.

Returning to Bastion, we'd walk into the gun tape room, slide the video into a machine, which would project the kill onto wall-mounted plasma TVs.

Our squadron commander would press his face against the screens, examining, murmuring- wrinkling his nose. He wasn't merely looking for errors, this chap, he was hungry for them. He wanted to catch us in a mistake.

We called him awful names when he wasn't around. We came close to calling him those names to his face. Look, whose side are you on?

But that was what he wanted. He was trying to provoke us, to get us to say the unspeakable.

Why?

Jealousy, we decided.


It ate him up inside that he'd never pulled a trigger in battle. He'd never attacked the enemy.

So he attacked us.

Despite his best efforts, he never found anything irregular in any of our kills. I was part of six missions that ended in the taking of human life, and they were all deemed justified by a man who wanted to crucify us. I deemed them the same.

What made the squadron commander's attitude so execrable was this: He was exploiting a real and legitimate fear. A fear we all shared. Afghanistan was a war of mistakes, a war of enormous collateral damage - thousands of innocents killed and maimed, and that always haunted us. So my goal from the day I arrived was never to go to bed doubting that I'd done the right thing, that my targets had been correct, that I was firing on Taliban and only Taliban, no civilians nearby. I wanted to return to Britain with all my limbs, but more, I wanted to go home with my conscience intact. Which meant being aware of what I was doing, and why I was doing it, at all times.

Most soldiers can't tell you precisely how much death is on their ledger. In battle conditions, there's often a great deal of indiscriminate firing. But in the age of Apaches and laptops, everything I did in the course of two combat tours was recorded, time-stamped. I could always say precisely how many enemy combatants I'd killed. And I felt it vital never to shy away from that number.

Among the many things I learned in the Army, accountability was near the top of the list.

So, my number: Twenty-five. It wasn't a number that gave me any satisfaction. But neither was it a number that made me feel ashamed. Naturallv, I'd have preferred not to have that number on my military CV, on my mind, but by the same token I'd have preferred to live in a world in which there was no Taliban, a world without war. Even for an occasional practitioner of magical thinking like me, however, some realities just can't be changed.

While in the heat and fog of combat, I didn't think of those twenty-five as people. You can't kill people if you think of them as people. You can't really harm people if you think of them as people. They were chess pieces removed from the board, Bads taken away before they could kill Goods. I'd been trained to "other-ize" them, trained well. On some level I recognized this learned detachment as problematic. But I also saw it as an unavoidable part of soldiering.

Another reality that couldn't be changed.

Not to say that I was some kind of automaton. I never forgot being in that TV room at Eton, the one with the blue doors, watching the Twin Towers melt as people leaped from the roofs and high windows. I never forgot the parents and spouses and children I met in New York, clutching photos of the moms and dads who'd been crushed or vaporized or burned alive. September 11 was vile, indelible, and all those responsible, along with their sympathizers and enablers, their allies and successors, were not just our enemies, but enemies of humanity. Fighting them meant avenging one of the most heinous crimes in world history, and preventing it from happening again.

As my tour neared its end, around Christmas 2012, I had questions and qualms about the war, but none of these was moral. I still believed in the Mis-sion, and the only shots I thought twice about were the ones I hadn't taken.

For instance, the night we were called in to help some Gurkhas. They were pinned down by a nest of Taliban fighters, and when we arrived there was a breakdown in communications, so we simply weren't able to help. It haunts me still: hearing my Gurkha brothers calling out on the radio, remembering every Gurkha I'd known and loved, being prevented from doing anything.

As I fastened my bags and said my goodbyes I was honest with myself: I acknowledged plenty of regrets. But they were the healthy kind. I regretted the things I hadn't done, the Brits and Yanks I hadn't been able to help.

I regretted the job not being finished.

Most of all, I regretted that it was time to leave.


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 10:08 AM)

danny la rouge said:


>



By coincidence, I heard a Scottish union official interviewed on the radio this morning and the way she was pronouncing the word "pay" sounded to me almost like "pie".

Never noticed that before...


----------



## cesare (Wednesday at 10:12 AM)

I watched all of that Colbert interview. Harry said that it had been 10 years (almost to the day) since he had provided the info on Afghanistan. He also said that the reason he was/is so specific was that he wanted to be open - that many veterans don't feel they can be. He said that he wanted to think that his openness would lead to fewer veteran suicides.


----------



## klang (Wednesday at 10:17 AM)

I never really notice my pay either. I blame high rents and energy prices.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Wednesday at 10:29 AM)

Petcha said:


> I'm not gonna watch 40 minutes of that shite to get to the clip I saw on the news this morning where he, and yes, I was paraphrasing, said the UK media took his claims about killing 25 Taliban 'out of context'. In what context was the media, and not just the UK media, global media supposed to take it?
> 
> _'So my number is 25. It's not a number that fills me with satisfaction, but nor does it embarrass me.'_
> 
> It's just a fucking awful thing to say/write and he can't blame the media for piling in on him for it. He's constantly banging on about how much he hates the media and its intrusion into his and Meg's private life and appears to not appreciate the irony of him using the media to broadcast that.


It's not 40 minutes it's 10 in that clip and it's fairly near the top. I think he puts his case forward pretty eloquently.
. . .and you weren't '_paraphrasing'_  you said something that wasn't true.
. . . And it turns out you didn't actually watch the show? You saw a clip in a news show this morning? Are you going just on that one line you quoted? It's hard to tell because you are one minute saying you watched the 'show' then saying you didn't even watch the whole of the interview section and don't even want to.


----------



## Sue (Wednesday at 10:50 AM)

andysays said:


> By coincidence, I heard a Scottish union official interviewed on the radio this morning and the way she was pronouncing the word "pay" sounded to me almost like "pie".
> 
> Never noticed that before...


Or maybe she really was trying to get her members an increase in pies..?


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 10:54 AM)

Sue said:


> Or maybe she really was trying to get her members an increase in pies..?


She was from scotland, not lancashire


----------



## bluescreen (Wednesday at 11:04 AM)

People on twitter are now complaining that THERE IS NO INDEX IN 'SPARE'.

ETA: [trying to remember the author and book where a rival found himself mentioned in the index, page 380, and cast his eye down the page to see that he was already on page 380 - this was indeed the only mention of him.]


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Wednesday at 11:06 AM)

As Joe Hill would have put it, "we'll all have pay in the skay when we day".


----------



## Raheem (Wednesday at 11:21 AM)

killer b said:


> She was from scotland, not lancashire


Pie in batter, then.


----------



## platinumsage (Wednesday at 11:21 AM)

Looks like they forgot to use a sock account when reviewing the book and used their verified Amazon account instead:


----------



## moochedit (Wednesday at 11:21 AM)

bluescreen said:


> People on twitter are now complaining that THERE IS NO INDEX IN 'SPARE'.


Wtf? So they can lookup "dog bowl" or "frozen penis"?


----------



## bluescreen (Wednesday at 11:23 AM)

moochedit said:


> Wtf? So they can lookup "dog bowl" or "frozen penis"?


No, so they can look up other people or even themselves.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 11:27 AM)

platinumsage said:


> Looks like they forgot to use a sock account when reviewing the book and used their verified Amazon account instead:



I don't think verified accounts exist like that on Amazon, and you've been suckered.


----------



## bluescreen (Wednesday at 11:33 AM)

killer b said:


> I don't think verified accounts exist like that on Amazon, and you've been suckered.


They do seem to exist, but whether that's one is another matter.








						Amazon.com Associates Central - Resource Center - Amazon Influencers: Introducing Verified Profile
					

A Verified Profile helps boost your authority and reputation, as well as offers a hands-off way of keeping your community updated on your Amazon activity.



					affiliate-program.amazon.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Wednesday at 11:36 AM)

bluescreen said:


> They do seem to exist, but whether that's one is another matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you can self verify as an 'influencer'. It's obviously not them is it, I don't really see either of them posting glowing reviews of TP-Link network extenders tbh.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 11:50 AM)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Looks like you can self verify as an 'influencer'. It's obviously not them is it, I don't really see either of them posting glowing reviews of TP-Link network extenders tbh.


or their outrage at receiving a poor quality phone case.


----------



## ska invita (Wednesday at 11:53 AM)

killer b said:


> or their outrage at receiving a poor quality phone case.


TBF it does sound like him


----------



## platinumsage (Wednesday at 11:53 AM)

Well, it was a nice thought.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 12:06 PM)

killer b said:


> they were going to do that whatever he wrote tbf


Yep you're right but providing them with the headlines of his kill streak wasn't a well thought out manoeuvre. He could easily of said the same thing without putting a number to it.


----------



## ska invita (Wednesday at 12:12 PM)

its interesting how we as a country can talk about the invasion of afghanistan as Oh something that happened, and the bad bit was that one of our aristocrats said how many people he killed whilst taking part and NOT think this whole thing was an illegal NATO war crime. makes watching all the delusional russian state tv about their  latest illegal war make a lot more sense


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 12:20 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Yep you're right but providing them with the headlines of his kill streak wasn't a well thought out manoeuvre. He could easily of said the same thing without putting a number to it.


No one but military fetish weirdos and raging gammons really care tho, so why would he bother going through with a fine tooth comb to take out any item the british press could misrepresent - if they weren't misrepresenting this, it'd just be something else.


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 12:21 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Here is the full context from the actual book. It does not present as "boasting" to me.
> 
> 
> The full 987-word extract is published below:​We kept following the two motorbikes through several villages, while griping about the bureaucracy of war, the reluctance of higher-ups to let us do what we'd been trained to do. Maybe, in our griping, we were no different from soldiers in every war. We wanted to fight: we didn't understand larger issues, underlying geopolitics. Big picture. Some commanders often said, publicly and privately, that they feared every Taliban killed would create three more, so they were extra cautious. At times we felt the commanders were right: we were creating more Taliban. But there had to be a better answer than floating nearby while innocents got slaughtered.
> ...


So he's saying that he opened fire and killed people without waiting for orders, and slagging off his squadron commander for good measure.

Maybe we should start calling him Dirty Harry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Wednesday at 12:23 PM)

AN Wilson has just compared his book to mein kampf so thats godwins. Public sphere full of asinine wankers


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 12:26 PM)

cesare said:


> I watched all of that Colbert interview. Harry said that it had been 10 years (almost to the day) since he had provided the info on Afghanistan. He also said that the reason he was/is so specific was that he wanted to be open - that many veterans don't feel they can be. He said that he wanted to think that his openness would lead to fewer veteran suicides.


He "wanted to think" it would lead to fewer suicides sounds to me like idle speculation based on very little, unless he's now an expert on treating PTSD.

Regardless of his royal status, the guy is a fucking loose cannon and really needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 12:27 PM)

Sue said:


> Or maybe she really was trying to get her members an increase in pies..?


Possible, I suppose 🤔


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 12:30 PM)

andysays said:


> He "wanted to think" it would lead to fewer suicides sounds to me like idle speculation based on very little, unless he's now an expert on treating PTSD.


I dunno, he seems to have spent quite a bit of time after leaving the army on work with disabled ex-forces types, I'd imagine he probably has a better idea of that kind of thing than you do.


----------



## cesare (Wednesday at 12:31 PM)

andysays said:


> He "wanted to think" it would lead to fewer suicides sounds to me like idle speculation based on very little, unless he's now an expert on treating PTSD.
> 
> Regardless of his royal status, the guy is a fucking loose cannon and really needs to shut the fuck up.


I was paraphrasing btw, they're not his exact words.


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 12:52 PM)

cesare said:


> I was paraphrasing btw, they're not his exact words.


Fair enough, but it still sounds like a bit of a stretch to me.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Wednesday at 12:54 PM)

Elpenor said:


> It’s the way he holds it using his fingers like a tripod or snooker rest that’s the most interesting thing



Far be it for me to judge anyone else's tastes.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 1:02 PM)

andysays said:


> Fair enough, but it still sounds like a bit of a stretch to me.


seems a weirdly strong opinion to have about an interview you didn't watch, about a book you haven't read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 1:03 PM)

Many daft pearls are being clutched on this thread.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Wednesday at 1:07 PM)

killer b said:


> seems a weirdly strong opinion to have about an interview you didn't watch, about a book you haven't read.


Well I agree wholeheartedly with andysays , even though I haven't read his post.


----------



## platinumsage (Wednesday at 1:12 PM)

Elpenor said:


> It’s the way he holds it using his fingers like a tripod or snooker rest that’s the most interesting thing



It’s not a bad technique actually - good control of direction and ability to pinch the flow, whilst having a lower risk of piss fingers than many other methods.


----------



## A380 (Wednesday at 1:14 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Many daft pearls are being clutched on this thread.


Feature not a bug.


----------



## Aladdin (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

andysays said:


> So he's saying that he opened fire and killed people without waiting for orders, and slagging off his squadron commander for good measure.
> 
> Maybe we should start calling him Dirty Harry.



He didnt say that.


----------



## iona (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

Can you all stfu about Harry so we can get this thread back to whatever the current / next topic is, please?


----------



## A380 (Wednesday at 1:18 PM)

My father, my own, ex Communist Party full timer, life long republican and Morning Star columnist father * has brought a copy. He says he got it on Audible as his free book of the month but still I am shaken to my core.

(*TBF whilst he is normally a sane and rational man, when he watched Paddington he did say he was impressed by how they trained the bears they used...)


----------



## moochedit (Wednesday at 1:21 PM)

A380 said:


> My father, my own, ex Communist Party full timer, life long republican and Morning Star columnist father * has brought a copy. He says he got it on Audible as his free book of the month but still I am shaken to my core.
> 
> (*TBF whilst he is normally a sane and rational man, when he watched Paddington he did say he was impressed by how they trained the bears they used...)


It may be time to consider a nursing home


----------



## Elpenor (Wednesday at 1:23 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Many daft pearls are being clutched on this thread.


You’ve seen the Prince Willy picture too then


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Wednesday at 1:26 PM)

A380 said:


> My father, my own, ex Communist Party full timer, life long republican and Morning Star columnist father * has brought a copy. He says he got it *on Audible as his free book of the month *but still I am shaken to my core.
> 
> (*TBF whilst he is normally a sane and rational man, when he watched Paddington he did say he was impressed by how they trained the bears they used...)


They'll still get royalties for that.


----------



## A380 (Wednesday at 1:28 PM)

moochedit said:


> It may be time to consider a nursing home


Gulag


----------



## iona (Wednesday at 1:31 PM)

Anyway. I do need some new jeans so I had a look at the clearance section of the TKMaxx website and was amused to see that "formal joggers" are apparently a thing. Is this a consequence of all the covid lockdown zoom meetings or just something that had somehow passed me by till now?


----------



## Colin Hunt (Wednesday at 1:35 PM)

So I found a copy of the book for free on a site that shall remain unnamed, and was surprised to find that it was over 1000 pages long. It turns out the person who initially uploaded the book had bundled it with a David Icke book. 

It's not a great look when David Icke's prose rivals that of your ghost-written memoir to be honest.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 1:49 PM)

iona said:


> Anyway. I do need some new jeans so I had a look at the clearance section of the TKMaxx website and was amused to see that "formal joggers" are apparently a thing. Is this a consequence of all the covid lockdown zoom meetings or just something that had somehow passed me by till now?


I think they existed before, but there's definitely been a big spike in the variety of loungewear available in the last few years. I'm glad of it tbf, my merino joggers see a lot of wear.


----------



## iona (Wednesday at 1:55 PM)

killer b said:


> I think they existed before, but there's definitely been a big spike in the variety of loungewear available in the last few years. I'm glad of it tbf, my merino joggers see a lot of wear.


I already had everyday and "smart" (ie not holey / two sizes too big / covered in paint or soil) joggers, so it's just made me feel like even more of a scruffy cunt than usual. When I wear actual jeans I get the same job interview / court date jokes that other people get when they wear a suit


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Wednesday at 2:00 PM)

iona said:


> Anyway. I do need some new jeans so I had a look at the clearance section of the TKMaxx website and was amused to see that "formal joggers" are apparently a thing. Is this a consequence of all the covid lockdown zoom meetings or just something that had somehow passed me by till now?



We used to joke that you could tell what kind of event a farmer was going to by how many buttons he had buttoned on his bibbs.  One button done up--lunch in town.  Two buttons -- he's headed to church.  Three buttons -- wedding or a funeral.

(How's that for a derail?)


----------



## iona (Wednesday at 2:06 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> We used to joke that you could tell what kind of event a farmer was going to by how many buttons he had buttoned on his bibbs.  One button done up--lunch in town.  Two buttons -- he's headed to church.  Three buttons -- wedding or a funeral.
> 
> (How's that for a derail?)


I feel very seen right now...


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 2:22 PM)

I've just started listening to Catherine Mayer's  biography of Charles, written before he was king. Gripped so far


----------



## moochedit (Wednesday at 2:26 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I've just started listening to Catherine Mayer's  biography of Charles, written before he was king. Gripped so far


Any dog bowl fights with andrew?


----------



## girasol (Wednesday at 2:26 PM)

ska invita said:


> its interesting how we as a country can talk about the invasion of afghanistan as Oh something that happened, and the bad bit was that one of our aristocrats said how many people he killed whilst taking part and NOT think this whole thing was an illegal NATO war crime. makes watching all the delusional russian state tv about their  latest illegal war make a lot more sense


Both are bad, to be fair.


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 2:31 PM)

moochedit said:


> Any dog bowl fights with andrew?


Not so far, it's talking about Camilla's role in domestic violence charities and the contradiction of Camilla's role and the behaviour of Prince Andrew. She also points out some of the misogyny Camilla herself had in the press


----------



## JimW (Wednesday at 2:35 PM)

There's so much misogyny to go round!


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 2:40 PM)

Seems to be pretty sympathetic to Harry and particularly Meghan so far.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 2:54 PM)

killer b said:


> No one but military fetish weirdos and raging gammons really care tho, so why would he bother going through with a fine tooth comb to take out any item the british press could misrepresent - if they weren't misrepresenting this, it'd just be something else.


I agree with that in principal but what about his previous mutterings about his personal safety whilst he's in the UK and how he has suggested him and his family aren't afforded the appropriate level of protection he was accustomed to as HRH. Are his recently stirred up Taliban problems, due to these revelations, going to help with his and his families personal security?  

Anyway like I previously said I don't really give much of a space in my head for the whole saga that is Prince Harry it just seems to me his little bit of Vince Bramley "I've been knee deep in the shit" isn't in-keeping with his "I'm doing all this for my family" seems a bit counter productive to me, as does the whole book idea. 

The TK Maxx stuff is of significant interest to me though whilst I still have this voucher burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Spymaster (Wednesday at 2:58 PM)

killer b said:


> No one but military fetish weirdos and raging gammons really care tho, so why would he bother going through with a fine tooth comb to take out any item the british press could misrepresent - if they weren't misrepresenting this, it'd just be something else.



What a load of bollocks  

I'm impressed by your commitment to his defence though!


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 3:31 PM)

got to keep him safe for the lime pits


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 3:35 PM)

Many Urbs will feel seen by this:


----------



## bluescreen (Wednesday at 3:47 PM)

Haha, OU, the real author deserves credit for that and it's not J Moehringer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 3:51 PM)

bluescreen said:


> Haha, OU, the real author deserves credit for that and it's not J Moehringer.


I can’t remember who though - it was an old piece about ‘Quietus Man’


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 3:52 PM)

this is the original source, an all-time classic


----------



## girasol (Wednesday at 4:01 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Urbs will feel seen by this:
> 
> View attachment 359100



I need better reading glasses  (yes, I know I can zoom). I got a copy of the book (for free, I hasten to add), reading it now.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 4:04 PM)

killer b said:


> this is the original source, an all-time classic



I see oddly that there's also discussion of TKMaxx, or the lack of, on that thread.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 4:06 PM)

girasol said:


> I need better reading glasses . I got a copy of the book (for free, I hasten to add), reading it now.


I'm pretty sure you wont find those paragraphs in your copy new glasses or not


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Wednesday at 4:06 PM)

He whines again about how ghastly their taxpayer funded 17th century cottage was that they were forced to live in before they got Frogmore Cottage.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 4:07 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I see oddly that there's also discussion of TKMaxx, or the lack of, on that thread.


It's an uncomfortable as well as hilarious read for many of us.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 4:08 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He whines again about how ghastly their taxpayer funded 17th century cottage was that they were forced to live in before they got Frogmore Cottage.


Single glazing, no central heating, chopping wood for the log burner and constantly fixing the roof. I feel his pain.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Wednesday at 4:10 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Single glazing, no central heating, chopping wood for the log burner and constantly fixing the roof. I feel his pain.


Not read that. It was more it wasn’t big enough or done up to their lofty expectations.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 4:13 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not read that. It was more it wasn’t big enough or done up to their lofty expectations.


Listed buildings innit. The things you would change to make them lest lofty and drafty yer can't, even if you're turd in line.


----------



## girasol (Wednesday at 4:19 PM)

Well, that was unexpected.  Go headstands!   



> Open the wrong door and you might burst in on Pa while his valet was helping him dress. Worse, you might blunder in as he was doing his headstands. Prescribed by his physio, these exercises were the only effective remedy for the constant pain in Pa’s neck and back. Old polo injuries, mostly. He performed them daily, in just a pair of boxers, propped against a door or hanging from a bar like a skilled acrobat.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Wednesday at 4:28 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Listed buildings innit. The things you would change to make them lest lofty and drafty yer can't, even if you're turd in line.


He hasn’t had to do a shift in the middle of winter with the freezing North Sea wind engaging with the sweat on his back though I doubt. So my sympathy is limited.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Wednesday at 4:28 PM)

.


killer b said:


> It's an uncomfortable as well as hilarious read for many of us.



TBF most of us on here at least are a little bit too old.


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 4:33 PM)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> .
> 
> 
> TBF most of us on here at least are a little bit too old.


there's enough points of reference for the laughter to be at least a little nervous tho


----------



## Elpenor (Wednesday at 4:34 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He whines again about how ghastly their taxpayer funded 17th century cottage was that they were forced to live in before they got Frogmore Cottage.



I guess this is a good example of the tabloid trope that benefits scroungers are ungrateful


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Wednesday at 4:34 PM)

killer b said:


> there's enough points of reference for the laughter to be at least a little nervous tho



Oh definitely. I reckon I can probably tick between a third and a half of them, if you allow a bit of flexibility.


----------



## Aladdin (Wednesday at 4:48 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not read that. It was more it wasn’t big enough or done up to their lofty expectations.


He had to bend going room to room. Low ceilings and being over 6ft tall probably would be uncomfortable, even if free.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 4:59 PM)

Aladdin said:


> He had to bend going room to room. Low ceilings and being over 6ft tall probably would be uncomfortable, even if free.


Best thing about my 6'6" mate getting drunk in our house is how many times he twats his head on the doorframe the more he drinks.


----------



## seeformiles (Wednesday at 5:00 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also I very rarely post video links here but I saw this and thought many of us would relate.
> (It takes about 20 seconds)



I saw this and thought “Well, if he can’t be discreet then there’ll be no more party invites (or free drugs) if he drops his celeb “friends” in the shit with the media”  It’ll be “Hide the coke - it’s that wanker who can’t keep his mouth shut again”.
Deeply (to use an ancient phrase) uncool.


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 5:03 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Best thing about my 6'6" mate getting drunk in our house is how many times he twats his head on the doorframe the more he drinks.


Used to work with a lad who was 6’11” and he’d regularly come into work on a Monday with a plaster on his forehead


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 5:04 PM)

I was on the auld sailing ship amsterdam this afternoon and was lucky to get away with whacking my head on the low ceilings only twice


----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 5:07 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Urbs will feel seen by this:
> 
> View attachment 359100



Very little of that touches any nerves for me. I did used to listen to Burial, and I do have a favourite Mahler symphony, though.  But that’s about it.  Some of it I don’t even get the references.  And I _really_ dislike Stewart Lee.


----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 5:21 PM)

It’s Mahler 9, by the way. This is the recording I usually listen to these days. I used to prefer the Abbado, but I have misplaced the CD.


----------



## andysays (Wednesday at 5:34 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s Mahler 9, by the way. This is the recording I usually listen to these days. I used to prefer the Abbado, but I have misplaced the CD.
> 
> View attachment 359104


My favourite Mahler Symphony is Number 5, probably because that's the one I recognise from some TV advert years ago

(I may have used this joke previously on Urban...)


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 5:52 PM)

I wonder how Meghan feels with all the stuff about his todger in the book.


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 5:54 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder how Meghan feels with all the stuff about his todger in the book.


No doubt it's left her cold


----------



## muscovyduck (Wednesday at 6:07 PM)

Finding it difficult to tell whats actually a direct quote or not


----------



## cesare (Wednesday at 6:08 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder how Meghan feels with all the stuff about his todger in the book.


On that Colbert show, he described it in lots of ways, almost like showing off how many words he knew for a penis.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 6:54 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> No doubt it's left her cold


I bet that's her pet name for his todger 'Chilly Willie'. Must be terrible that she uses his estranged brothers name to describe his icy end as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 6:57 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Very little of that touches any nerves for me. I did used to listen to Burial, and I do have a favourite Mahler symphony, though.  But that’s about it.  Some of it I don’t even get the references.  And I _really_ dislike Stewart Lee.


Same here apart from I like Stewart Lee because he looks like the identical twin of one of my Tory cousins and he hates the fact that they are so alike. Haven't got a clue who Mahler is either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 7:01 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Haven't got a clue who Mahler is either.


You know that film where Dirk Bogarde is in Venice perving over a 14-year-old boy he wants to shag, then dies in a deckchair? The music they used in that.


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 7:05 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> You know that film where Dirk Bogarde is in Venice perving over a 14-year-old boy he wants to shag, then dies in a deckchair? The music they used in that.


Nope but I bet shippy's got that manga.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Wednesday at 7:13 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s Mahler 9, by the way. This is the recording I usually listen to these days. I used to prefer the Abbado, but I have misplaced the CD.
> 
> View attachment 359104



It's difficult not to like a composer whose major works include titles like "Songs on the Death of Children."


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Wednesday at 7:24 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Urbs will feel seen by this:






killer b said:


> there's enough points of reference for the laughter to be at least a little nervous tho



Made me think of the “do you read books by female authors” thread amongst other things


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 7:52 PM)

Diana stans are terrifying. 'a blood prince'


----------



## platinumsage (Wednesday at 8:03 PM)

Lots of snippets appearing on Twitter:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Wednesday at 8:19 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Nope but I bet shippy's got that manga.


 I'm not sure akibapop was the soundtrack.


----------



## Wilf (Wednesday at 8:34 PM)

bluescreen said:


> People on twitter are now complaining that THERE IS NO INDEX IN 'SPARE'.


What can you expect for £14 (today in Tesco).


----------



## Wilf (Wednesday at 8:36 PM)

DotCommunist said:


> AN Wilson has just compared his book to mein kampf so thats godwins. Public sphere full of asinine wankers


Mein Fam.


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 8:45 PM)

Wilf said:


> Mein Fam.


Mein kraft


----------



## Wilf (Wednesday at 8:45 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> No doubt it's left her cold


I was going to go with 'she's quite chilled about it', but you were first. To the spoils...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Wednesday at 8:46 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Mein kraft


Kraft Work


----------



## friedaweed (Wednesday at 8:49 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Lots of snippets appearing on Twitter:



And then straight out the backdoor into a Taxi to the Basement Club for Submission. Bangin what!


----------



## Wilf (Wednesday at 8:54 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Lots of snippets appearing on Twitter:



Looks like he's checking whether his tiny 'hand' is frozen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Wednesday at 10:29 PM)




----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 10:35 PM)

Wilf said:


> Looks like he's checking whether his tiny 'hand' is frozen.


First Mahler, now Puccini. We’re a cultured lot.


----------



## Raheem (Wednesday at 10:54 PM)

skyscraper101 said:


>



That's fucking brilliant.


----------



## frogwoman (Wednesday at 11:03 PM)

skyscraper101 said:


>



is this the 'my penis was oscillating' thing? yeah it's real


----------



## danny la rouge (Wednesday at 11:06 PM)

frogwoman said:


> is this the 'my penis was oscillating' thing? yeah it's real


Yeah, mine did that too, after I took mushrooms with Monica.


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 11:19 PM)

did Elizabeth Arden make Harold harden? (while thinking of his mummy)


----------



## two sheds (Thursday at 12:38 AM)

skyscraper101 said:


>



From the first 10 seconds I'm not listening to the rest of that


----------



## Raheem (Thursday at 12:40 AM)

two sheds said:


> From the first 10 seconds I'm not listening to the rest of that


Oh you should. It's almost sort of got a punchline.


----------



## two sheds (Thursday at 12:46 AM)

I did and you were lying to me


----------



## Raheem (Thursday at 12:49 AM)

two sheds said:


> I did and you were lying to me


Anything with "almost sort of" in it is legally protected, sorry. And it is actually found art.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 1:04 AM)

'Harold, did you really kill 25 Talibans?'
- It was just a shooting weekend.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 1:15 AM)

frogwoman said:


> is this the 'my penis was oscillating' thing? yeah it's real


Yeah, apparently penile oscillation is really a thing amongst royalty and the upper reaches of the aristocracy.  When one goes off it can be a menace to aircraft control.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 1:49 AM)

Got the free audiobook.
Just at chapter 20...he's done well so far. Very descriptive. I like that. He paints a good picture. 

I can see why it's getting good reviews.


----------



## StakerOne (Thursday at 9:17 AM)

killer b said:


> they were going to do that whatever he wrote tbf


That's a bad excuse.

If you give nothing for the press to work with,, they'll have to make it up. 

If they make it up, most people see through it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Thursday at 9:34 AM)

StakerOne said:


> That's a bad excuse.
> 
> If you give nothing for the press to work with,, they'll have to make it up.
> 
> If they make it up, most people see through it.



He has no marketable skills other than his story so this is his kids uni fund and his own retirement fund.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Thursday at 9:37 AM)

The Grauniad has no less than three editorial articles about Harold, his interviews and his book. Unsure if oscillating aristocratic schlongs are mentioned.

Ted, I'm going mad.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Thursday at 9:38 AM)

eatmorecheese said:


> The Grauniad has no less than three editorial articles about Harold, his interviews and his book. Unsure if oscillating arostocratic schlongs are mentioned.
> 
> Ted, I'm going mad.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 9:56 AM)

danny la rouge said:


> First Mahler, now Puccini. We’re a cultured lot.



You've ruined it now.


----------



## Petcha (Thursday at 10:24 AM)

skyscraper101 said:


>




kk, we get it. you've won the thread. there's surely nowhere to go from there. frostnipistan.


----------



## Petcha (Thursday at 10:38 AM)

i mean, what man hasn't rubbed elizabeth arden cream on his dick and thought of his dead mum?


----------



## Yossarian (Thursday at 10:49 AM)

skyscraper101 said:


>




All it needs is this as the soundtrack,


----------



## Orang Utan (Thursday at 10:51 AM)

I saw a physical copy today at work. Nearly 150 people have reserved it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 10:59 AM)

Petcha said:


> i mean, what man hasn't rubbed elizabeth arden cream on his dick and thought of his dead mum?


Specifically her lips.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 11:00 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a physical copy today at work. Nearly 150 people have reserved it.
> View attachment 359155



I think you'll find it was just Sas, who's reserved it 150 times under different names to ensure he gets it.


----------



## hegley (Thursday at 11:29 AM)

hegley said:


> Good trolling from Bert's Books.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358989





Bert's Books still having a lot of fun with this.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Thursday at 12:05 PM)

I feel for the man. When Prince Charles stopped the pocket money, Prince Once-Hardup was forced to spend the money his mother left him.


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 12:09 PM)

iona said:


> Anyway. I do need some new jeans so I had a look at the clearance section of the TKMaxx website and was amused to see that "formal joggers" are apparently a thing. Is this a consequence of all the covid lockdown zoom meetings or just something that had somehow passed me by till now?



Next year it will be an adult babygrow suitable for black tie events.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 1:19 PM)

They must have been remarkably powerful mushrooms, it appears that he heard about the death of his great grandmother simultaneously at Eton and on a ski trip.


----------



## NoXion (Thursday at 1:20 PM)

I saw a headline this morning on my Google app which said something about just how _hard_ Harry was finding things at one point, with "only" 100 million in the bank. I'm like what the actual fuck, I could live very comfortably on that amount, without needing to work another hour for the rest of my life. I could probably do that on "just" 10 million.

I get that no amount of money is going to ameliorate the disgusting racism that gets directed at Megan, but I have absolutely no sympathy whatsoever for all the other stuff about being financially cut off and shit like that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 1:22 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> They must have been remarkably powerful mushrooms, it appears that he heard about the death of his great grandmother simultaneously at Eton and on a ski trip.


Maybe it was a school trip. I mean my school trip was to Cumbernauld, but I didn’t go to Eton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 1:24 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Maybe it was a school trip. I mean my school trip was to Cumbernauld, but I didn’t go to Eton.


you got on the wrong bus perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 1:25 PM)

T & P said:


> I think you'll find it was just Sas, who's reserved it 150 times under different names to ensure he gets it.


he might purchase it but i don't know he'll get it


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 1:26 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> you got on the wrong bus perhaps


In so many ways.


----------



## souljacker (Thursday at 1:26 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Maybe it was a school trip. I mean my school trip was to Cumbernauld, but I didn’t go to Eton.


My school played Eton at Rugby. We had to get changed in our opposing numbers bedroom. They were all wearing their top hats. We had some rubbish food. They thrashed us.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Thursday at 1:28 PM)

souljacker said:


> We had to get changed in our opposing numbers bedroom.



Weird. Was it like dormitories or each pupil had their own room and each opposite number was assigned that room?


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 1:29 PM)

souljacker said:


> My school played Eton at Rugby. We had to get changed in our opposing numbers bedroom. They were all wearing their top hats. We had some rubbish food. They thrashed us.


No changing rooms? (((eton)))


----------



## Santino (Thursday at 1:32 PM)

Eton don't even have a sports field which is why they had to play at Rugby.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 1:34 PM)

Santino said:


> Eton don't have have a sports field which is why they had to play at Rugby.


The Battle of Waterloo was won on the playing fields of Eton (at Rugby).


----------



## souljacker (Thursday at 1:34 PM)

skyscraper101 said:


> Weird. Was it like dormitories or each pupil had their own room and each opposite number was assigned that room?


They each had their own room. And they didn't always leave you alone to get changed, the weirdos.


----------



## bluescreen (Thursday at 1:34 PM)

Sue said:


> No changing rooms? (((eton)))


Eton appears to be unchanging.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 1:35 PM)

Santino said:


> Eton don't even have a sports field which is why they had to play at Rugby.


you say that. but they've fuck loads of sports fields and even a fucking golf course Eton College | Sports Map


----------



## souljacker (Thursday at 1:36 PM)

Sue said:


> No changing rooms? (((eton)))


I think us oiks from a grammar school weren't to be trusted with the nice facilities. Not sure why we were trusted to be in their rooms though. When we played Marlborough, we had to change in one of the dorms and quite a lot went missing...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 1:45 PM)

souljacker said:


> When we played Marlborough, we had to change in one of the dorms and quite a lot went missing...




Did you get any free ciggies?


----------



## bluescreen (Thursday at 1:46 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did you get any free ciggies?


ugh


----------



## souljacker (Thursday at 1:58 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did you get any free ciggies?


Funnily enough, that was the sort of thing that was stolen. As well as some foreign currency. Oh, and a guitar lol.


----------



## weltweit (Thursday at 2:13 PM)

I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 2:16 PM)

weltweit said:


> I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


The next volume will be titled 'remaindered' as it'll be straight to the discount shops


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 2:19 PM)

weltweit said:


> let's hope he is frugal


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cesare (Thursday at 2:20 PM)

weltweit said:


> I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


Isnt he living off the millions he inherited from his mum,?


----------



## weltweit (Thursday at 2:23 PM)

cesare said:


> Isnt he living off the millions he inherited from his mum,?


Probably. 

But he is making a pretty penny from his interviews and book. I have no idea what the expenses are for a retired member of the royals with a requirement for a security detail. 

I wonder what his cashflow forecast is like?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 2:23 PM)

cesare said:


> Isnt he living off the millions he inherited from his mum,?



And more millions from his great grandnan. Still, another $100m will mean he can pay for lots of private jet travel to spread the word about climate change


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 2:25 PM)

The extracts from the book are quite hilarious to be fair.  

I doubt his private jet lifestyle will be sustained for long from just the one book, though.


----------



## JimW (Thursday at 2:26 PM)

weltweit said:


> I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.



Might be the next Harry Potter series, arcane institutions, evil antagonists and an oscillating wand.


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 2:26 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And more millions from his great grandnan. Still, another $100m will mean he can pay for lots of private jet travel to spread the word about climate change



Monothought clique!!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Thursday at 2:28 PM)

souljacker said:


> I think us oiks from a grammar school weren't to be trusted with the nice facilities. Not sure why we were trusted to be in their rooms though. When we played Marlborough, we had to change in one of the dorms and quite a lot went missing...


I went to a public school with endless pitches, cricket grounds, cricket nets, squash courts, tennis courts and a 9 hole golf course but the changing rooms and showers were in a freezing, manky stable block with concrete floors. Mud, Deep Heat and stashes of porn. When local state schools came to thrash us at football they were horrified


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 2:31 PM)

cesare said:


> Isnt he living off the millions he inherited from his mum,?


Barely surviving, he's had to throw himself on the mercy of Netflix and some publishers


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 2:32 PM)

Santino said:


> Eton don't even have a sports field which is why they had to play at Rugby.



 About half the town of Eton is covered in sports fields owned by the college.


----------



## Santino (Thursday at 2:33 PM)

sigh


----------



## DotCommunist (Thursday at 2:34 PM)

but what colour is the boathouse at eton.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 2:35 PM)

Petcha said:


> i mean, what man hasn't rubbed elizabeth arden cream on his dick and thought of his dead mum?


For Proust, it was the Madeleine.


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 2:39 PM)

Wilf said:


> For Proust, it was the Madeleine.


I always naively assumed it was the taste of the Madeleine but then I've led a very sheltered life...


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 2:40 PM)

weltweit said:


> I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


I know, I've spent several sleepless nights worrying whether harold has damaged his future earnings potential.


----------



## girasol (Thursday at 2:44 PM)

I managed to read 50 pages yesterday but I'm not sure I want to keep reading...  There's a long way to go and I'm not sure I care to go on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Thursday at 2:45 PM)

girasol said:


> I managed to read 50 pages yesterday but I'm not sure I want to keep reading...  There's a long way to go and I'm not sure I care to go on.



Of the book or of this thread?


----------



## Santino (Thursday at 2:46 PM)

There are a couple of wanking scenes in Proust, to be fair.


----------



## girasol (Thursday at 2:47 PM)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Of the book or of this thread?


the book  (got a free .pdf of it)


----------



## LDC (Thursday at 2:50 PM)

souljacker said:


> My school played Eton at Rugby. *We had to get changed in our opposing numbers bedroom. *They were all wearing their top hats. We had some rubbish food. *They thrashed us.*



Yeah, but how did the rugby game go?


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 2:57 PM)

weltweit said:


> I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


He'd have to title it 'Spare Some Change, Please'


----------



## platinumsage (Thursday at 2:57 PM)

weltweit said:


> I've a lot of time for Harry, I think the Taliban kill count might have been a mistake given how motivating that might be for future Talib hit squads, other than that it seems the booky is selling well, he has to live off something, let's hope he is frugal because I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.



Meghan is doing a book next, which should tide them over until the reality TV show of their kids getting kindergarten therapy.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 3:02 PM)

girasol said:


> the book  (got a free .pdf of it)


I got the free audiobook.
😀


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 3:07 PM)

Aladdin said:


> I got the free audiobook.
> 😀



girasol definitely wins there, then.

I got neither, so that's one in the eye for both of you.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 3:11 PM)

8ball said:


> girasol definitely wins there, then.
> 
> I got neither, so that's one in the eye for both of you.



Its actually well written. 
But yeah. I take your point.
🤣


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 3:16 PM)

Santino said:


> sigh



You're wasted here.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 3:19 PM)

Santino said:


> There are a couple of wanking scenes in Proust, to be fair.


I'm not ploughing through 7 volumes to get to that. Have to hope, unlike Harold's magnus opus, Marcel's potboiler has an index.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 3:22 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> You're wasted here.


Harry was wasted at Eton. And Courtney Cox’s. And that pub with the field behind it. And…


----------



## Cid (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

DotCommunist said:


> but what colour is the boathouse at eton.



I get the joke, but chose to have a look. It is the colour of filthy amounts of money. All that for a B in art and a D in geography.







Also I think they have another one, which is nice and old. But have moved on from this diversion.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

Spymaster said:


> About half the town of Eton is covered in sports fields owned by the college.



For 1390 pupils.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 3:25 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> For 1390 pupils.



My state secondary school was 1500 and had 1 sports field (which is quite good compared to many).
Somehow we managed.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 3:26 PM)

Cid said:


> I get the joke, but chose to have a look. It is the colour of filthy amounts of money. All that for a B in art and a D in geography.


That sky looks ominous. It would be a terrible calamity if one of those boats was hit by lightning.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 3:26 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> For 1390 pupils.


The sport grounds at Ibrox are for 1690 enthusiasts.


----------



## Cid (Thursday at 3:26 PM)

T & P said:


> That sky looks ominous. It would be a terrible calamity if one of those boats was hit by lightning.



I think it's just bad HDR.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 3:30 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> The sport grounds at Ibrox are for 1690 enthusiasts.


I can see you having to explain that one. Bravo! Sir, very witty indeed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 3:32 PM)

Epona said:


> My state secondary school was 1500 and had 1 sports field (which is quite good compared to many).
> Somehow we managed.



Mine had 890, we had one football pitch sized field for everything.


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 3:35 PM)

1,100 at my school.
We had a cardboard box.

On Wednesdays the 5th form rugby and 3rd year football had a booking clash and had to share the box.


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 3:37 PM)

Wilf said:


> I'm not ploughing through 7 volumes to get to that. Have to hope, unlike Harold's magnus opus, Marcel's potboiler has an index.


That's why people always mention the Madeleine -- cos it's very near the start...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 3:38 PM)

8ball said:


> 1100 at my school.
> We had a cardboard box.
> 
> On Wednesdays the 5th form rugby and 3rd year football had a booking clash and had to share the box.



This is getting a bit 'Uphill both ways in the ten foot deep snow'.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 3:43 PM)

I'm liking the Catherine mayer bio of Charles. Philip was absolutely horrible to him tho.


----------



## platinumsage (Thursday at 3:47 PM)

Henry VI gave the land around the town to the college, choking off further growth of the town. I suppose the college could have built on it all instead of having lots of sports fields, but most of the fields have public footpaths across and serve as parkland.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 3:52 PM)

Interestingly, in this book Mayer thinks that Andrew was treated better by his parents than Charles was.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 3:52 PM)

Sue said:


> That's why people always mention the Madeleine -- cos it's very near the start...


Editor: Why don't you put more in about the wanking?
Marcel: Aye, suppose so, but what should I leave out?
Editor: Well, there's all that stuff about a cake, or is it a biscuit?
Marcel (crestfallen): Yeah, well, if you say so...
Editor: ... and did you have any scraps with close family, say your Robert?
Marcel (brightens):_ Bol de la bataille du chien!_


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 3:56 PM)

frogwoman said:


> *Interestingly*, in this book Mayer thinks that Andrew was treated better by his parents than Charles was.


No, that's really not interesting. Who cares?


----------



## Santino (Thursday at 3:57 PM)

Wilf said:


> I'm not ploughing through 7 volumes to get to that. Have to hope, unlike Harold's magnus opus, Marcel's potboiler has an index.


I think the wanking is in the first volume, and then it's pretty tame until the gay sex in part 4 and the sadomasochism in part 7.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 4:00 PM)

Sue said:


> No, that's really not interesting. Who cares?


I found it interesting!


----------



## Dystopiary (Thursday at 4:29 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I can see you having to explain that one. Bravo! Sir, very witty indeed.


Anyone who doesn't get it, watch this clip. 😁


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 5:15 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I can see you having to explain that one. Bravo! Sir, very witty indeed.


We've seen trainspotting 2 

Must admit i wouldn't have got it before i saw that film though.


----------



## NoXion (Thursday at 5:21 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Interestingly, in this book Mayer thinks that Andrew was treated better by his parents than Charles was.



That doesn't surprise me, wasn't Andrew old Queenie's favourite?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Thursday at 5:25 PM)

weltweit said:


> I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.


That won't stop him. He will probably spend the rest of his life digging up more grievances, writing books about them, and living on the chat show circuit. He learned a lot from watching Diana's butler

When Meghan takes him to the cleaners it will be another rich seam. Let's just hope he hasn't signed some dastardly prenuptial contract.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:29 PM)

NoXion said:


> That doesn't surprise me, wasn't Andrew old Queenie's favourite?


I don’t know but she protected him massively.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:35 PM)

Philip was always making snide comments about his interest in Organic Food and charitable work etc. He and the Queen also sent Charles to a boarding school which was downright abusive and he was bullied mercilessly. Philip comes across as a complete prick.

And when Charles was a year old the Queen and Philip went away and left him with the Queen Mother for 6 months


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 5:36 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I don’t know but she protected him massively.




Handed millions of pounds to his rape victim to silence her. Gawd bless 'er madge!


----------



## Yossarian (Thursday at 5:40 PM)

weltweit said:


> I don't think he has another book in him and probably there isn't the readership for Volume II either.



Spare is setting sales records, he could probably get millions of dollars for any ghostwritten follow-up he'd be willing to put his name to, even Harry's California Cookbook.


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 5:40 PM)

frogwoman said:


> And when Charles was a year old the Queen and Philip went away and left him with the Queen Mother for 6 months


Doubt she saw him more than 2 minutes per day. Aristos don’t like their children. They have nannies and boarding schools for them, so they don’t have to look at them until they’ve left university.


----------



## platinumsage (Thursday at 5:43 PM)

Yossarian said:


> Spare is setting sales records, he could probably get millions of dollars for any ghostwritten follow-up he'd be willing to put his name to, even Harry's California Cookbook.



Penile Care for Gentlemen.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Thursday at 5:44 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Philip was always making snide comments about his interest in Organic Food and charitable work etc. He and the Queen also sent Charles to a boarding school which was downright abusive and he was bullied mercilessly. Philip comes across as a complete prick.
> 
> And when Charles was a year old the Queen and Philip went away and left him with the Queen Mother for 6 months


Philip also had a weird upbringing.  His mum had several mental breakdowns and was a religious freak, his older sisters were nazis and his dad was chucked out of Greece and died young.  Philip was sent off to live with various inbred relations.   Dysfunctional family, much?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 5:44 PM)

Yossarian said:


> Spare is setting sales records, he could probably get millions of dollars for any ghostwritten follow-up he'd be willing to put his name to, even Harry's California Cookbook.




Ghostwritten by Brooklyn Beckham.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:45 PM)

Yeah weirdly Philip actually grew up pretty poor and the other royals disapproved of the Queen marrying him for that reason. Around the time he married Liz he had almost no money.


----------



## Orang Utan (Thursday at 5:45 PM)

‘Poor’ - are you sure?


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 5:46 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘Poor’ - are you sure?



Rich poor, not poor poor.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:46 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘Poor’ - are you sure?


Yep! He had basically just come off a boat with no money after being chucked out of Greece


----------



## Orang Utan (Thursday at 5:49 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yep! He had basically just come off a boat with no money after being chucked out of Greece


He was privately educated at boarding school in Germany


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:54 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> He was privately educated at boarding school in Germany


Sorry, I messed that part up, she'd married him a few years after the war finished and he's reported to have only one suit of civvies to his name when he moved in. Don't forget his family lost much of their royal status during the war...









						How Philip the Exiled Prince Managed to Marry the Future Queen of England
					

Much of Britain's aristocracy looked down on the penniless Philip, seeing him as a disrespectful foreigner with a brash disposition.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 5:55 PM)

Kate also used to be 'rich poor', as 8ball aptly says. Her mother was referred to as Doors to Manual by William's own friends, due to the indignity of her having been an air stwewardess in her younger years. Ah, the horror of it....

The Daily Hell was also obsessed with Kate's family. As William and Kate's wedding approached, they were running daily features about 'the most talked-about family in Britian' (by whom, I wonder), sprinkled with a thinly veiled dose of mockery and contempt for their lower status.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 5:57 PM)

T & P said:


> Kate also used to be 'rich poor', as 8ball aptly says. Her mother was referred to as Doors to Manual by William's own friends, due to the indignity of her having been an air stwewardess in her younger years. Ah, the horror of it....
> 
> The Daily Hell was also obsessed with Kate's family. As William and Kate's wedding approached, they were running daily features about 'the most talked-about family in Britian' (by whom, I wonder), sprinkled with a thinly veiled dose of mockery and contempt for their lower status.


Kate's family haven't been poor for a very long time! And she's not the only one to have married into royalty !


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Thursday at 5:59 PM)

They bought their own furniture!


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 6:00 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Kate's family haven't been poor for a very long time! And she's not the only one to have married into royalty !


Yeah, but they're wrong kind of wealthy, in the eyes of the Royals and their royal pals.


----------



## Orang Utan (Thursday at 6:04 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Sorry, I messed that part up, she'd married him a few years after the war finished and he's reported to have only one suit of civvies to his name when he moved in. Don't forget his family lost much of their royal status during the war...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not poor is it


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 6:04 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They bought their own furniture!


Very expensive furniture though. 

There are some aristos who look down on the royals as well for being too vulgar.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:04 PM)

T & P said:


> Kate also used to be 'rich poor', as 8ball aptly says. Her mother was referred to as Doors to Manual by William's own friends, due to the indignity of her having been an air stwewardess in her younger years. Ah, the horror of it....
> 
> The Daily Hell was also obsessed with Kate's family. As William and Kate's wedding approached, they were running daily features about 'the most talked-about family in Britian' (by whom, I wonder), sprinkled with a thinly veiled dose of mockery and contempt for their lower status.


An air stewardess! I'll have to check my copy of Debrett's, but I suspect that's even worse than being in _trade_.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:06 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They bought their own furniture!


I can never remember, is that good or bad? Bad in that they didn't inherit it?


----------



## 8ball (Thursday at 6:06 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They bought their own furniture!



There’s apparently a very funny section in Harry’s book about his furniture envy (specifically envy of William’s furniture, after him and Meghan have been forced by sheer penury to buy IKEA lamps).


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 6:08 PM)

Wilf said:


> I can never remember, is that good or bad? Bad in that they didn't inherit it?


It's terribly vulgar.


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 6:10 PM)

Wilf said:


> An air stewardess! I'll have to check my copy of Debrett's, but I suspect that's even worse than being in _trade_.


It gets worse! Iirc one of her grandparents (or great grandparents or something) was a miner


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 6:11 PM)

Don't forget that until the 20th Century they didn't really go to school. Charles was the first heir to actually get educated outside the Palace


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 6:12 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Don't forget that until the 20th Century they didn't really go to school. Charles was the first heir to actually get educated outside the Palace


you say he was educated outside the palace but i suspect he had a servant sit in class for him and do his homework etc


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:13 PM)

Actually, we might as well get into this. We've got a basic league table:

Monarchs
Various rich aristos
Distressed aristos
Rich but, yuk, in trade.
Air stewards
Filthy proles

Where do Celebrity Regalers of Tales About Frozen Penises, ahem, slot in?


----------



## Cerv (Thursday at 6:13 PM)

Wilf said:


> I can never remember, is that good or bad? Bad in that they didn't inherit it?


yes it's bad. you're supposed to inherit antique furniture. if your family don't have that for you, you must be nouveau riche or something awful like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 6:14 PM)

i'm always surprised by how few urbs have read alan clark's diaries


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 6:15 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm always surprised by how few urbs have read alan clark's diaries


Only around 70 years to read stuff, too much stuff, have to prioritise.

_settles back with some nonsense crime novel_


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:17 PM)

Cerv said:


> yes it's bad. you're supposed to inherit antique furniture. if your family don't have that for you, you must be nouveau riche or something awful like that.


'Oh, yah, that microwave was awarded to the old Duke by Queen Victoria. It's been in the family ever since'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 6:19 PM)

Epona said:


> Only around 70 years to read stuff, too much stuff, have to prioritise.
> 
> _settles back with some nonsense crime novel_


for me books like clark's diaries, like auld auberon waugh's columns in the sunday papers, ought to be required reading for anyone who wants to change society, to see how people at the top of the pile are determined class warriors.


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 6:19 PM)

Wilf said:


> 'Oh, yah, that microwave was awarded to the old Duke by Queen Victoria. It's been in the family ever since'.


Surely that would be in the servants area?


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 6:20 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> for me books like clark's diaries, like auld auberon waugh's columns in the sunday papers, ought to be required reading for anyone who wants to change society, to see how people at the top of the pile are determined class warriors.



I grew up in poverty, I don't need to read their words to know that, I lived (and still do) by their actions.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 6:21 PM)

Early morning radio had someone from Waterstones on, saying that yes its the best selling non-fiction book of all time but the interesting bit was that its selling just as fast in hartlepool as in hampstead (or whatever can't remember what shops she namecalled). Said thats very unusual.

Don't think i'll ever fully engage with this saga but my feeling is good on him, after being written about for profit for decades by the worst arseholes in the world, what else better is there to do than to put your own story out.


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 6:21 PM)

moochedit said:


> Surely that would be in the servants area?


Someone has to deal with stuff on Cook's day off.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:22 PM)

moochedit said:


> Surely that would be in the servants area?


Generally, yes, though you never know when you'll to thaw out an aristocratic penis.


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 6:23 PM)

Sue said:


> Someone has to deal with stuff on Cook's day off.


The butler?


----------



## Yossarian (Thursday at 6:23 PM)

platinumsage said:


> Penile Care for Gentlemen.



Harry Windsor and the Todger of Ice


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 6:27 PM)

Wilf said:


> 'Oh, yah, that microwave was awarded to the old Duke by Queen Victoria. It's been in the family ever since'.


Wouldn't it be good if that was a scene in an obituary


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 6:28 PM)

moochedit said:


> It gets worse! Iirc one of her grandparents (or great grandparents or something) was a minor




Don't let uncle Andy know ffs!


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 6:31 PM)

moochedit said:


> The butler?


Apparently Isambard Kingdom Brunel made some modifications to the family's microwave in 1850. Now they just have to send a little man up from the village to wind it up for a couple of hours and you can do a jacket spud in under an hour.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 6:32 PM)

Talking of Queen Victoria it's not a great look for the Church if the defenders of the faith are bowing to her statue is it


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 6:36 PM)

Epona said:


> I grew up in poverty, I don't need to read their words to know that, I lived (and still do) by their actions.


i'm sorry if that came across as a dig at you, it wasn't intended like that


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 6:37 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry if that came across as a dig at you, it wasn't intended like that



It didn't at all and I didn't take it as such   All good!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 6:52 PM)

A380 said:


> Number 79 showing a distinct lack of imagination picking a name compared to the others....


I like the sound of Cleo Lascelles and, slightly further down, Penny Moon Herman. Queen Penny Moon has a ring to it.


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 6:53 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't let uncle Andy know ffs!




Oh yeah think it should be miner


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:03 PM)

Wilf said:


> Actually, we might as well get into this. We've got a basic league table:
> 
> Monarchs
> Various rich aristos
> ...


‘Air stewardess’ - it’s not the 20th century any more. What’s wrong with being cabin crew? My mother was cabin crew - it was considered a respectable enough thing to do, with nice enough perks, when her parents decided they were going to stop funding her mistakes.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 7:06 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah weirdly Philip actually grew up pretty poor and the other royals disapproved of the Queen marrying him for that reason. Around the time he married Liz he had almost no money.


Hence his uncle Mountbatten paving the way for him to meet royalty.


----------



## Wilf (Thursday at 7:08 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> ‘Air stewardess’ - it’s not the 20th century any more. What’s wrong with being cabin crew? My mother was cabin crew - it was considered a respectable enough thing to do, with nice enough perks, when her parents decided they were going to stop funding her mistakes.


If you are suggesting I should be gender neutral, I was!  And do I think there's anything wrong with being cabin crew, no, of course I don't.  The point was that the windsors and their posho mates seem to do.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 7:08 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Very expensive furniture though.
> 
> There are some aristos who look down on the royals as well for being too vulgar.


The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 7:12 PM)

Cerv said:


> yes it's bad. you're supposed to inherit antique furniture. if your family don't have that for you, you must be nouveau riche or something awful like that.


Harry describes the cotton sheets on his bed in Balmoral as massive darned & 100 years old.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:13 PM)

Aladdin said:


> The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.


Whats the measure of this scale of aristocratness? 
Is it just how long you've had your country pile ?


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 7:16 PM)

bimble said:


> Whats the measure of this scale of aristocratness?
> Is it just how long you've had your country pile ?


How many generations your furnature passed down from.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:16 PM)

Wilf said:


> If you are suggesting I should be gender neutral, I was!  And do I think there's anything wrong with being cabin crew, no, of course I don't.  The point was that the windsors and their posho mates seem to do.


I don’t know that they do - my mother got away with it - her favourite aunt is an aristo (having married into it, and therefore her closest cousins are titled). Her grandmother was the bastard of a younger son, and she was fine with it too - my mother was her favourite granddaughter, my brother and I her favourite great grandchildren. They all seem to have seen it as a totally suitable career for a relative who had to work rather than something shaming (marrying my father on the other hand, was not considered suitable, and they may have had a point). I think people just enjoy being nasty - and will always find a way to do so - my understanding of the ‘doors to manual’ stuff is not that Kate Middleton mother was cabin crew per se, but that she was cabin crew from a workaday suburb in Middlesex.


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 7:18 PM)

Aladdin said:


> The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.



Is that actually possible?

Di's family were Earls. Charlie's were kings and queens.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:19 PM)

moochedit said:


> How many generations your furnature passed down from.


If it’s that then it’s in a way about just Britishness, your forebears having been on this island and undisturbed for a long time? Nobody who had to leave anywhere in a hurry can be posh then.


----------



## moochedit (Thursday at 7:20 PM)

bimble said:


> If it’s that then it’s in a way about just Britishness, your forebears having been on this island for a long time?


No idea. It wasn't a serious post


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:24 PM)

Aladdin said:


> The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.


Go on then, what does it mean to be aristocratic what's the measure? If the spencers were moreso than the queen what actually is it? It can't all be down to table manners and antique linens.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Thursday at 7:27 PM)

8ball said:


> There’s apparently a very funny section in Harry’s book about his furniture envy (specifically envy of William’s furniture, after him and Meghan have been forced by sheer penury to buy IKEA lamps).



The horror!  

I got my furniture the traditional way... by skip diving.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:27 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Is that actually possible?


Yes. Whoever it was a couple of pages ago who said the royals are looked down on by some sections of the aristocracy was right. They’re seen as a bit vulgar, tasteless, suburban, uncultured. The Spencer’s in particular are considered higher than many families, level with ducal ones, because their title doesn’t have an ‘of’ designation. They aren’t Earls _of_ somewhere, they are simply Earls of their own name (earls _of_ are considered lesser) - and they descend from illegitimate royal Stuart lines - ‘the problem with Charles and Diana’s marriage was that Diana married beneath herself’ was the joke. However, the Windsors themselves are also descended directly from the Stuarts, which people forget in the enthusiasm to dismiss them as Germans. Anyway, this is a weird and unimportant diversion. Who really wants to examine the competing social levels within the aristocracy?


----------



## blairsh (Thursday at 7:27 PM)

Diana can't have been that posh, she drove a mk3 Escort ffs.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Thursday at 7:29 PM)

Aladdin said:


> The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.



I remember reading about the "hidden female dynasties of history" and it mentioned her family as one.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 7:29 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Who really wants to examine the competing social levels within the aristocracy?



You, at least, and maybe some others here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Thursday at 7:30 PM)

bimble said:


> Go on then, what does it mean to be aristocratic what's the measure?


It comes down to land, no? As in the landed gentry. And it's not land your family bought from someone else. It was _granted_. It's a feudal categorisation, essentially, hence it is also intimately linked to the army - you need an army at some point to take land without paying for it and loyalty to the forces of force will be expected.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:30 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Yes. Whoever it was a couple of pages ago who said the royals are looked down on by some sections of the aristocracy was right. They’re seen as a bit vulgar, tasteless, suburban, uncultured. The Spencer’s in particular are considered higher than many families, and level with ducal ones, because their title doesn’t have an ‘of’ designation. They aren’t Earls _of_ somewhere, they are simply Earls of their own name - and they descend from illegitimate royal Stuart lines. However, the Windsors themselves are also descended directly from the Stuarts, which people forget in the enthusiasm to dismiss them as Germans. Anyway, this is a weird and unimportant diversion. Who really wants to examine the competing social levels within the aristocracy?


me i want to!
And i don't understand what you've said. 
Some earls are just earls and not earls of a place and that makes them more proper? Give us an example. I thought all earls were earls of somewhere, which place was gifted them by a dead king for favours rendered.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:31 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The horror!
> 
> I got my furniture the traditional way... by skip diving.


That’s posher than shopping for it.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 7:31 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Is that actually possible?
> 
> Di's family were Earls. Charlie's were kings and queens.



Apparently her family went much further back...compared with Charles'










						What to Know About the Royal Blood in Princess Diana's Family
					

She was seen as "the girl next door" at the time of her fairytale wedding, but that door was located in an unusually elite neighborhood




					time.com
				




[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.95)]She has more English royal blood in her veins than does Prince Charles, her 16th cousin once removed. All of it flowing from illegitimate unions. Four of her ancestors were mistresses to English Kings. Three dallied with Charles II (1630-85), a compulsive philanderer whose amorous activities produced more than a quarter of the 26 dukedoms in Great Britain and Ireland. The fourth royal paramour, Arabella, daughter of the first Sir Winston Churchill, was a favorite of James II (1633-1701) and bore him a daughter. In short, while Diana’s blood may run blue, even purple, scarlet women and black sheep have added to its color…
Others of Diana’s kinsmen made their mark in worldly affairs, many as great statesmen. George Washington is an eighth cousin seven times removed, and through the wife of an eccentric American great-great-grandfather, Diana is related to Presidents John Adams, John Quincy Adams, Calvin Coolidge, Millard Fillmore, Rutherford B. Hayes, Grover Cleveland and Franklin D. Roosevelt. Sir Winston Churchill (middle name: Spencer) is a cousin, as is former Prime Minister Sir Alec Douglas-Home. Scholarly limbs include Historian Henry Adams, Philosopher Bertrand Russell and Lexicographer Noah Webster. Theatrical boughs: Humphrey Bogart and Lillian Gish.[/COLOR]


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 7:32 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Yes. Whoever it was a couple of pages ago who said the royals are looked down on by some sections of the aristocracy was right. They’re seen as a bit vulgar, tasteless, suburban, uncultured. The Spencer’s in particular are considered higher than many families, level with ducal ones, because their title doesn’t have an ‘of’ designation. They aren’t Earls _of_ somewhere, they are simply Earls of their own name - and they descend from illegitimate royal Stuart lines - ‘the problem with Charles and Diana’s marriage was that Diana married beneath herself’ was the joke. However, the Windsors themselves are also descended directly from the Stuarts, which people forget in the enthusiasm to dismiss them as Germans. Anyway, this is a weird and unimportant diversion. Who really wants to examine the competing social levels within the aristocracy?



But what makes them more aristocratic than the royal family? 

How is aristocraticness determined?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:32 PM)

bimble said:


> me i want to!
> And i don't understand what you've said.
> Some earls are just earls and not earls of a place and that makes them more proper? Give us an example. I thought all earls were earls of somewhere, which place was gifted them by a dead king for favours rendered.


Earl Spencer

Earl of Dartmouth

Spencer is socially higher, more prestigious, - as you can tell because it’s without the _of._


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:33 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It comes down to land, no? As in the landed gentry. And it's not land your family bought from someone else. It was _granted_. It's a feudal categorisation, essentially, hence it is also intimately linked to the army - you need an army at some point to take land without paying for it and loyalty to the forces of force will be expected.


well yeah i get that bit, but if diana was posher than the queen i have a lot to learn.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Thursday at 7:33 PM)

Spymaster said:


> But what makes them more aristocratic than the royal family?
> 
> How is aristocraticness determined?


If your estate was granted to your family by William the Bastard for services rendered, you're as aristo as they get.


----------



## blairsh (Thursday at 7:33 PM)

Spymaster said:


> How is aristocraticness determined?


How many of your own blood relatives you've banged?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 7:33 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Is that actually possible?
> 
> Di's family were Earls. Charlie's were kings and queens.


I haven't Googled this, but it is possible that the Spencers have been nobility for longer than our current royal house.

The current Donald Cameron of Lochiel, Known simply as 'Lochiel' is IIRC the 29th, the title runs from the 1500s. The first son is always Donald.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 7:34 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If your estate was granted to your family by William the Bastard for services rendered, you're as aristo as they get.


IIRC a lot of the noble houses of Britain descend from Henry VIIIs bastard children.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 7:35 PM)

Spymaster said:


> But what makes them more aristocratic than the royal family?
> 
> How is aristocraticness determined?


The Windsors were considered blowins.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Thursday at 7:35 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> IIRC a lot of the noble houses of Britain descend from Henry VIIIs bastard children.


Bloody nouveaux. Probably didn't even speak French.


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 7:38 PM)

Aladdin said:


> The Windsors were considered blowins.



By whom, and why?


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:39 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Earl Spencer
> 
> Earl of Dartmouth
> 
> Spencer is socially higher, more prestigious, - as you can tell because it’s without the _of._


i am not convinced by this. Have googled your first Earl Spencer and

"On 3 April 1761, he was created _Baron Spencer of Althorp_ .."
and then he got to be an earl the next year, from political manouverings and a curious will, and yes it no longer says 'of althop' but why do you say that this lack of a geographical designation is the measure of how far up the tree they are? Is this something you learned growing up or is there an authority which says so?


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 7:40 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Is that actually possible?
> 
> Di's family were Earls. Charlie's were kings and queens.


Don’t know about the Spencers, but in Spain they always used to say when the late Duquesa de Alba was alive that she had so many aristocratic titles (or perhaps one title but very high ranking, not sure how the aristocratic hierarchy really works), if she meet The Queen, it is the latter who ought to be curtsying to the former, in theory at least.

I suspect it’s bollocks but I have seen that claim made in the Spanish media so often, I kind of wonder…

ETA: Ah, apparently it was a misconception. The Duquesa de Alba still wins the most aristocratic titles in the world award, though- truly the Lionel Messi of aristocracy 









						Did the Queen of England really have to bow before the Duchess of Alba?
					

Cayetana de Alba’s many titles led to more than a few myths about protocol



					english.elpais.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:40 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Apparently her family went much further back...compared with Charles'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s bollocks though. It only goes back further because the Windsors are the female line, whereas the Spencer’s are the unbroken male line. It’s pure misogyny. The Windsors are also direct descendants of James VI and I (and therefore the oldest English, Scottish, Welsh, and other European royal lines) - but via his daughter rather than his son. So, lesser, but equally related. Misogynist bollocks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Thursday at 7:41 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Misogynist bollocks.


Yes, that's the idea. 

The whole fucking thing is bollocks.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:45 PM)

bimble said:


> i am ot convinced by this. have googled your first spencer and
> "On 3 April 1761, he was created _Baron Spencer of Althorp_ .." and he got to be an earl the next year, from politcal favours,it no longer says 'of althop' but why do you think this is the measure of how far up the tree they are who said so?


I don’t think it, I know it. I don’t think it’s important, but it’s true. The Spencer’s are considered a higher class of earls, because they are simply Earls Spencer. They stand on their own name rather than relying on a geographical designation.

Example - Raine Spencer left the Earl of Dartmouth for Earl Spencer - she couldn’t get shot of the first fast enough, when the chance for a title without an _of_ _came up. Ditched the Dartmouth title without a backwards glance, despite her own children being born of that marriage. So proud of the higher Spencer title, she kept it, despite remarrying after his death. She remained known as ‘Countess Spencer’ which was her highest title - all three husbands were titled, two were British earls, but one was higher than the other._


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:50 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> The Spencer’s are considered a higher class of earls, because they are simply Earls Spencer. than relying on a geographical designation.


Considered by whom?

Baffling the whole thing.
Spencers are higher class than the heir to the throne then, because they're not 'of wales'.
I'm the 2nd generation of clueless immigrants and every now and then when i get too jaded its good to be reminded of how nuts this place is.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 7:54 PM)

bimble said:


> Considered by whom?
> 
> Baffling the whole thing.
> Spencers are higher class than the heir to the throne then, because they're not 'of wales'.
> I'm the 2nd generation of clueless immigrants and every now and then when i get too jaded its good to be reminded of how nuts this place is.



Poor peasant-descended native (well at least since the 10th Century) here and just as fucking boggled by it.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 7:54 PM)

I'd like to see a bit more evidence of this pre-eminence of non-geographical designations than one poster's say-so. Particularly as there does seem to be a geographical designation in this case.


----------



## andysays (Thursday at 7:56 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm always surprised by how few urbs have read alan clark's diaries



Did you inherit your copy, or did you buy it for yourself?


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 7:56 PM)

who has got a copy of debretts i know one of you has, how's that organised is it by status or just alphabetical.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 7:59 PM)

bimble said:


> Considered by whom?
> 
> Baffling the whole thing.
> Spencers are higher class than the heir to the throne then, because they're not 'of wales'.
> I'm the 2nd generation of clueless immigrants and every now and then when i get too jaded its good to be reminded of how nuts this place is.


No, they are the highest social category of earls. They don’t literally outrank the rest in a line up, but they socially outrank them among their own kind. They aren’t higher than dukes of or princes of - the of isn't considered lesser there because the title itself is high enough - but they are higher than earls of. It’s not really meant to make the sense you’re looking for. It’s just that it happens to be so. If you want to get even deeper, an 11th Earl is higher (within their own circles) than a 3rd Earl. The newer the title, the less generations it’s passed through, the less prestigious the rest of the aristos consider it to be. They would rather their daughter married an 11th Earl than a mere 3rd Earl, and they’d all rather she married the simple Earl without the _of_.

You’re looking for sense where it doesn't exist.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:02 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No, they are the highest category of earls. They aren’t higher than dukes of or princes of. They are higher than earls of. It’s not really meant to make the sense you’re looking for. It’s just that it happens to be so.


Then this



Aladdin said:


> The Spencers (aka Diana's lot) are/ were  far more aristocratic family than the royals.


can't be true as the spencers are lowly earls, which is a bronze medal situation?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:06 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> I'd like to see a bit more evidence of this pre-eminence of non-geographical designations than one poster's say-so. Particularly as there does seem to be a geographical designation in this case.


Then look it up. Don’t take my word for it. It doesn’t really matter. If you’re interested then find out, if you aren’t then don’t - it’s of no real world consequence. Btw, Earl Spencer is not a geographical title - the only geographical link is Viscount Althorp - the title the heir uses, which is geographical. I missed half of EastEnders on this shite.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 8:07 PM)

As long as the blade falls within the same month I couldn't care less in which order they receive a kiss from Madame Guillotine.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Thursday at 8:08 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Then look it up. Don’t take my word for it. It doesn’t really matter. If you’re interested then find out, if you aren’t then don’t - it’s of no real world consequence. Btw, Earl Spencer is not a geographical title - the only geographical link is Viscount Althorp - the title the heir uses, which is geographical. I missed half of EastEnders on this shite.



Is Danny of Dwyer still presumed dead?


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 8:08 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> If you want to get even deeper, an 11th Earl is higher (within their own circles) than a 3rd Earl. The newer the title, the less generations it’s passed through, the less prestigious the rest of the aristos consider it to be. They would rather their daughter married an 11th Earl than a mere 3rd Earl, and they’d all rather she married the simple Earl without the _of_.



But how do Earl's get to outrank Kings and Queens by anyone's standards?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 8:09 PM)

T & P said:


> Don’t know about the Spencers, but in Spain they always used to say when the late Duquesa de Alba was alive that she had so many aristocratic titles (or perhaps one title but very high ranking, not sure how the aristocratic hierarchy really works), if she meet The Queen, it is the latter who ought to be curtsying to the former, in theory at least.
> 
> I suspect it’s bollocks but I have seen that claim made in the Spanish media so often, I kind of wonder…


 Consider Germany.


Baden
Bayern
Braunschweig
Bremen
Hamburg
Hannover
Helgoland*
Lubeck

Etc etc etc. There must be very few Germans that are far away from the aristocracy.  

Helgoland (Heligoland) is an island, it had its own postal administration, but was not a state such as Bayern.

On an aside, in stamp collecting, the stamps are automatically regarded as forgeries, well reprints, but unauthorised reprints.







Demark ceded the island to Britain, Britain then ceded it to Germany. Note the dual currency indicators.

At the point when Britain ceded it, the postmaster fled, and took the printing plates with him. By repair and wear, it is possible to know if the reprints are the first printing, Hamburg, or the second, Berlin, printing. I have a few, but the value doesn't make it worthwhile plating them.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 8:09 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As long as the blade falls within the same month I couldn't care less in which order they receive a kiss from Madame Guillotine.



Was just about to post something like it doesn't make any difference whether they have an "of" in their title when they are on the gallows.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 8:12 PM)

"The House was founded in the 15th century by Henry Spencer (died c. 1478), from whom all members descend. "

They seem to go back a long way


bimble said:


> Then this
> 
> 
> can't be true as the spencers are lowly earls, which is a bronze medal situation?


Well...yes if the title is all...
but...ya see the current crop of royals descended basically from Farmer George who popped over from what is now called Germany-ish...cos the good old royals couldnt find a new king who wasn't a Catholic And went searching for a protestant. Closest one being a farmer called George over in mid Europe.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:12 PM)

bimble said:


> Then this
> 
> 
> can't be true as the spencers are lowly earls, which is a bronze medal situation?





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is Danny of Dwyer still presumed dead?


Yes. He’ll probably return from his watery grave when ratings fall further. Tonight, I was watching for the delectable Ravi, who features prominently right now. And I missed much of him by defending myself against the charge that I have led some poor person up the garden path about earldoms. I’ll probably have to watch it again now. He’s really handsome.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:14 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As long as the blade falls within the same month I couldn't care less in which order they receive a kiss from Madame Guillotine.


Not ever going to happen is it, those europeans who knew how to build guilotines died many generations ago and on this island we are still obsessed with the whole mad  system to the extent that harry's book is the most important publishing phenomenon of all time on this our stupid backwards island.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 8:16 PM)

bimble said:


> Not ever going to happen is it, those europeans who knew how to build guilotines died many generations ago and on this island we are still obsessed with the whole mad  system to the extent that harry's book is the most important publishing phenomenon of all time on this our stupid backwards island.



Bollocks, we've lopped heads off before, it can happen again.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:16 PM)

Aladdin said:


> "The House was founded in the 15th century by Henry Spencer (died c. 1478), from whom all members descend. "
> 
> They seem to go back a long way
> 
> ...


Not quite. It’s cherry picking history. George I himself was the son of Sophia, the granddaughter of King James. They were in Germany (and what became the Czech Republic) for a couple of generations - that’s it, and only because the British monarch had married off his daughter to the Elector. They were promptly exiled from Prague, and ended up in the German states for less than a century. The male line was run out of town (as far as Britain went) while the female line was in Hanover to replace it - but they both came from the same British Stuart king in exactly the same way - from his testicles. It’s just that daughters marry in and change their names (and in this case, their religion). It’s not the case that some random German aristos were found in the Yellow Pages. They were next in line after the male line was barred for religious reasons.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 8:16 PM)

Spymaster said:


> But how do Earl's get to outrank Kings and Queens by anyone's standards?



Its a social thing.
Amongst the toffs.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:17 PM)

Epona said:


> Bollocks, we've lopped heads off before, it can happen again.


oh yeah that revolution was great how long did it last again.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:19 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Yes. Whoever it was a couple of pages ago who said the royals are looked down on by some sections of the aristocracy was right. They’re seen as a bit vulgar, tasteless, suburban, uncultured. The Spencer’s in particular are considered higher than many families, level with ducal ones, because their title doesn’t have an ‘of’ designation. They aren’t Earls _of_ somewhere, they are simply Earls of their own name (earls _of_ are considered lesser) - and they descend from illegitimate royal Stuart lines - ‘the problem with Charles and Diana’s marriage was that Diana married beneath herself’ was the joke. However, the Windsors themselves are also descended directly from the Stuarts, which people forget in the enthusiasm to dismiss them as Germans. Anyway, this is a weird and unimportant diversion. Who really wants to examine the competing social levels within the aristocracy?



Yeah also because in some respects the royals are said to be just 'glorified civil servants' with all the ribbons being cut etc


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:22 PM)

What is a Marchioness then? (Rose Hanbury, who is alleged to be involved in the pegging thing with William is one)


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:22 PM)

bimble said:


> Not ever going to happen is it, those europeans who knew how to build guilotines died many generations ago and on this island we are still obsessed with the whole mad  system to the extent that harry's book is the most important publishing phenomenon of all time on this our stupid backwards island.


The amount of evil that this government has managed to hide under this deluge of shite is a tragedy. People literally seem to think that how a teenager lost his virginity is of more importance than whether they will end up gasping their last waiting for an ambulance that won’t come. The Tories must be breathing the deepest sighs of relief.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:23 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What is a Marchioness then? (Rose Hanbury, who is alleged to be involved in the pegging thing with William is one)


Higher than a countess, lower than a duchess.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:26 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Higher than a countess, lower than a duchess.


So is she posher than William then? I guess not?


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 8:26 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Its a social thing.
> Amongst the toffs.



Silly cunts.


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 8:27 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Not quite. It’s cherry picking history. George I himself was the son of Sophia, the granddaughter of King James. They were in Germany (and what became the Czech Republic) for a couple of generations - that’s it, and only because the British monarch had married off his daughter to the Elector. They were promptly exiled from Prague, and ended up in the German states for less than a century.




Weren't there heirs closer to home? 
There were...you know. 

They chose George because he was protestant. His royal connection being through his mother which was enough to get him the job as King of England.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 8:28 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Consider Germany.
> 
> 
> Baden
> ...


It all feels like a deranged game of Top Trumps to me, tbh. ‘Your Dukedom might outrank my Earldom, but I have three more Viscount titles than you, so kneel before me, pleb!’


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:28 PM)

Spymaster said:


> But how do Earl's get to outrank Kings and Queens by anyone's standards?


They don’t.

Other than - wait for it - the aristocracy are quite snobbish. And make up their own social conventions to mark out parvenus within their own peer group. Hence the Windsors are seen as a bit déclassé, hence an Earl of Dartmouth is someone you dump and divorce for an Earl Spencer so you can hold your head higher, hence a 14th generation title is great while a 2nd generation variety is barely more than a Mr.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 8:29 PM)

bimble said:


> oh yeah that revolution was great how long did it last again.



One could argue "until the next one", there was a bit more to it than getting rid of a royal.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:29 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Weren't there heirs closer to home?
> There were...you know.
> 
> They chose George because he was protestant. His royal connection being through his mother which was enough to get him the job as King of England.


No. Not Protestant ones, no. George I was the closest.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:30 PM)

Yeah there's loads of minor German aristos around, many of whom aren't that rich (by royal standards) . That guy who tried to lead the coup was one


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:31 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> They don’t.
> 
> Other than - wait for it - the aristocracy are quite snobbish.



No!!!!!! Really????


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:31 PM)

Epona said:


> One could argue "until the next one", there was a bit more to it than getting rid of a royal.


Yeah and in the meantime, Harry’s book is the biggest thing since we got the printing press, from the Germans. I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:34 PM)

The main thing I remember about the German royals was that diagram I learned in school about the 'Habsburg chins', they were so inbred their chins got longer and longer with each descendant. Is there any truth to that Tanya1982 or is another dream shattered


----------



## Aladdin (Thursday at 8:34 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> They don’t.
> 
> Other than - wait for it - the aristocracy are quite snobbish. And make up their own social conventions to mark out parvenus within their own peer group. Hence the Windsors are seen as a bit déclassé, hence an Earl of Dartmouth is someone you dump and divorce for an Earl Spencer so you can hold your head higher, hence a 14th generation title is great while a 2nd generation variety is barely more than a Mr.



Hence the shite Meghan Markle had to face.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Thursday at 8:37 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah there's loads of minor German aristos around, many of whom aren't that rich (by royal standards) . That guy who tried to lead the coup was one



Trump?


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 8:38 PM)

Epona said:


> Bollocks, we've lopped heads off before, it can happen again.



Yes, and look what happened -- we ended up saddled with the sodding Puritans. Memory of that particular mistake may have contributed to the unnatural longevity of the monarchy in our time.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:38 PM)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Trump?


No the recent aristo who tried to launch a coup in Germany...


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:40 PM)

frogwoman said:


> No!!!!!! Really????


I know, it’s amazing isn’t it. You wouldn’t believe it - snobbery, within the aristocracy - whoever would’ve imagined such a thing could exist.


----------



## Cid (Thursday at 8:41 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The main thing I remember about the German royals was that diagram I learned in school about the 'Habsburg chins', they were so inbred their chins got longer and longer with each descendant. Is there any truth to that Tanya1982 or is another dream shattered



Mandibular prognathism.

e2a: not exactly Germans though. Habsburgs. Austria-Hungary and Spain. I'm not going any further than this because it's complicated.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:43 PM)

The Distinctive ‘Habsburg Jaw’ Was Likely the Result of the Royal Family’s Inbreeding
					

New research finds correlation between how inbred rulers of a notoriously intermarrying dynasty were and the prominence of their jutting jaw




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				




I remember there was a chapter on this in Horrible Histories. 

I do think that William is going to be the last. They have made the country look a laughing stock and the soft power stuff has gone to a large extent after the death of the Queen.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 8:44 PM)

I’ve never paid attention to it before when shown in the news, but I now wonder what monarchs do when greeting other in public? I’m pretty sure they don’t curtsy to each other. Do they shake hands, or simply nod their heads at each other ‘Alright mate?’ style as you would at the football to some bloke you know by sight?


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:44 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I do think that William is going to be the last. They have made the country look a laughing stock and the soft power stuff has gone to a large extent after the death of the Queen.


How will he be the last though he’s already made an heir hasn’t he so by what mechanism do you reckon it could happen that William is going to be the end of the line? I can’t see it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:45 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The main thing I remember about the German royals was that diagram I learned in school about the 'Habsburg chins', they were so inbred their chins got longer and longer with each descendant. Is there any truth to that Tanya1982 or is another dream shattered


That’s back on this thread - someone posted up the portraits - they were an unfortunate looking group of people by the end. The final one slept with his own fathers corpse, which was disinterred as a lucky charm to ward off impotency (you'd think it would have the opposite effect on the quality and strength of your arousal). The body in the bed seems to have been one of his more attractive traits, and the least of his health problems.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 8:47 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Silly cunts.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:47 PM)

bimble said:


> How will he be the last though he’s already made an heir hasn’t he so by what mechanism do you reckon it could happen that William is going to be the end of the line? I can’t see it.


I think he might abdicate and George might not want to do it. I think that his and Charles' jobs going to be much more difficult than his mum's with much less prestige and respect


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 8:49 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I think he might abdicate and George might not want to do it.



Then it'll just go to the next one. There's a list of heirs to the throne as long as a donkey's cock.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:49 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I think he might abdicate and George might not want to do it.


I dunno, he’s shown no sign of wanting to abdicate yet has he would it be like a revelation that happens when he’s 63 and realises he’d rather work in a B&Q? Idk seems unlikely.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Thursday at 8:50 PM)

I can't see how William would abdicate. In the first place, it's not what the Windsors do, apart from that rascal Edward, so he'd have to have the kind of reason Edward had, and he hasn't. In the second, he seems to have absolutely nothing in his life apart from the expectation of becoming king eventually.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:51 PM)

bimble said:


> I dunno, he’s shown no sign of wanting to abdicate yet has he would it be like a revelation that happens when he’s 63? Idk.


If we think his dad has 10 or 20 years and during that reign sees more Caribbean states plus Australia/Canada becoming republics, more 'dog bowl' type scandals surrounding him or other Windsors then yeah I can.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:52 PM)

But it would just go to some nephew or whatever wouldn’t it in that case?
Don’t think the end of the monarchy will happen just like that.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:53 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> I can't see how William would abdicate. In the first place, it's not what the Windsors do, apart from that rascal Edward, so he'd have to have the kind of reason Edward had, and he hasn't. In the second, he seems to have absolutely nothing in his life apart from the expectation of becoming king eventually.


It might not be his choice in the end.


----------



## Spymaster (Thursday at 8:54 PM)

bimble said:


> But it would just go to some nephew or whatever wouldn’t it in that case?
> Don’t think the end of the monarchy will happen just like that.



Here's the current top 23:

The line of Succession​SOVEREIGN

1. The Prince of Wales

2. Prince George of Wales

3. Princess Charlotte of Wales

4. Prince Louis of Wales

5. The Duke of Sussex

6. Master Archie Mountbatten-Windsor

7. Miss Lilibet Mountbatten-Windsor

8. The Duke of York

9. Princess Beatrice, Mrs. Edoardo Mapelli Mozzi

10. Miss Sienna Mapelli Mozzi

11. Princess Eugenie, Mrs. Jack Brooksbank

12. Master August Brooksbank

13. The Earl of Wessex

14. Viscount Severn

15. The Lady Louise Mountbatten-Windsor

16. The Princess Royal

17. Mr. Peter Phillips

18. Miss Savannah Phillips

19. Miss Isla Phillips

20. Mrs. Michael Tindall

21. Miss Mia Tindall

22. Miss Lena Tindall

23. Master Lucas Tindall


----------



## Tanya1982 (Thursday at 8:55 PM)

bimble said:


> I dunno, he’s shown no sign of wanting to abdicate yet has he would it be like a revelation that happens when he’s 63 and realises he’d rather work in a B&Q? Idk seems unlikely.


Apparently they only get 20% off as a staff discount, and only then if they work there for three months first. Sounds shit.


----------



## bimble (Thursday at 8:57 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Here's the current top 23:
> 
> The line of Succession​SOVEREIGN
> 
> ...


I didn’t even know William had three kids, I reckon louis will want the job.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 8:58 PM)

I don’t think it's gonna be another 100 years. 

It might even happen that, like the Romanian royals, they still call themselves royals and have a few palaces but no constitutional role, power or money from the taxpayers.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Thursday at 9:03 PM)

Anyway, given how Harold, his family rifts and his royal pecker (as well as the arcania that makes up the aristocracy) is enthralling the planet, including this site, I may as well post this moving little (but slightly dated) ditty...


----------



## Sue (Thursday at 9:13 PM)

It's amazing how breathlessly interested in it all some of you who're not interested in it are.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 9:28 PM)

It is interesting though. I think we should get rid of the monarchy but it's morbidly  fascinating how bizarre and unworldly they are. I want to know about all the weird details about whether them bowing to a statue of Victoria etc is true.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 9:30 PM)

Sue said:


> It's amazing how breathlessly interested in it all some of you who're not interested in it are.


See the Wagatha Christie thread


----------



## friedaweed (Thursday at 9:49 PM)

I feel obliged to report that I have spent my TKMaxx/Homescence voucher this evening.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 9:51 PM)

According to a wiki entry on the Spencers 



> In the late 16th century, the latter Sir John Spencer's grandson Sir Robert Spencer (1570–1627) represented Brackley in Parliament. In 1601, he was made a Knight of the Garter, and created Baron Spencer, of Wormleighton, in the Peerage of England in 1603. During the reign of King James I he was reputed to be the richest man in England. The humble origins of the Spencers as sheep farmers once caused a heated exchange of words between wealthy yet then upstart Spencers with the more established Howards whose FitzAlan ancestors had been the Earls of Arundel since the 13th century. During a debate in the House of Peers, Lord Spencer was speaking about something that their great ancestors had done when suddenly the Earl of Arundel cut him off and said "My Lord, when these things you speak of were doing, your ancestors were keeping sheep". Lord Spencer then instantly replied, "When my ancestors as you say were keeping sheep, your ancestors were plotting treason."[8]



Tanya1982


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 9:54 PM)

friedaweed said:


> I feel obliged to report that I have spent my TKMaxx/Homescence voucher this evening.



Further details required! And pics, if appropriate (ie. no pics if it was underwear or something!)


----------



## friedaweed (Thursday at 10:00 PM)

Epona said:


> Further details required! And pics, if appropriate (ie. no pics if it was underwear or something!)


They do underwear?


----------



## Serge Forward (Thursday at 10:10 PM)

T & P said:


> It all feels like a deranged game of Top Trumps to me, tbh. ‘Your Dukedom might outrank my Earldom, but I have three more Viscount titles than you, so kneel before me, pleb!’


If they're not directly descended from the Godwinson line, they can fuck right off.


----------



## Dystopiary (Thursday at 10:20 PM)

Something I've been thinking about. A lot of middle class people talk about "them and us" meaning the royals and everybody else like the rest of us are all in it together, but a lot of people don't see the middle class as anything like them. To many of us, the gulf between MC and working class people feels as big as that between MC and royalty. It might not be in actual mathematical terms, but it might as well be. So while some MC people are  looking at the likes of Harry and the rest of the Windsors and thinking how incredible and another world it all is, plenty of other folk would see them in the same way: _Imagine being able to own your own home and go on holiday abroad_ etc. 😛


----------



## friedaweed (Thursday at 10:23 PM)

Epona said:


> Further details required! And pics, if appropriate (ie. no pics if it was underwear or something!)


I took my son out for tea this evening. He's split up with his girlfriend. Apparently it was a "Toxic relationship dad".  Poor lad. So I picked him up from his Ma's dragged him round Tesco whist I did the weekly shop whilst he told me all about the break-up of his teenage love affair. Then I took him to KFC so he could have some comfort food. I had a coffee and watched as he ate his bodyweight in fried products. 

Then I took him to TXMaxx and got him some new threads to cheer him up. I got a True Religion T-Shirt, Some Dickies socks and a lip balm for the wife.

Fuck all for me in there.


----------



## Epona (Thursday at 10:25 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> Something I've been thinking about. A lot of middle class people talk about "them and us" meaning the royals and everybody else like the rest of us are all in it together, but a lot of people don't see the middle class as anything like them. To many of us, the gulf between MC and working class people feels as big as that between MC and royalty. It might not be in actual mathematical terms, but it might as well be. So while some MC people are  looking at the likes of Harry and the rest of the Windsors and thinking how incredible and another world it all is, plenty of other folk would see them in the same way: _Imagine being able to own your own home and go on holiday abroad_ etc. 😛



Honestly I have shopped at Ikea when times have been a bit better for me, but right now the idea of furnishing my flat with stuff I had the money to buy is living the dream.
Rather than something to complain about.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Thursday at 10:35 PM)




----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 10:57 PM)

Prince William will have an 'active role' at King's Coronation
					

Here's what we know about the Prince of Wales' Coronation role so far




					www.countryliving.com
				




Apparently, William is in charge of making sure there are no 'archaic, feudal or imperial' elements at the coronation. Think its going to be quite short in that case


----------



## not-bono-ever (Thursday at 11:04 PM)

Mrs NBE has admitted that she feels "sorry" for Harold.

I will ensure her show trial will be fair come the glorious day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 11:04 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Prince William will have an 'active role' at King's Coronation
> 
> 
> Here's what we know about the Prince of Wales' Coronation role so far
> ...


why would they entrust that role to someone so devoid of talent they made him president of the fa and he's managed to cock that up too?


----------



## xenon (Thursday at 11:05 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Apparently her family went much further back...compared with Charles'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tanya1982 said:


> That’s bollocks though. It only goes back further because the Windsors are the female line, whereas the Spencer’s are the unbroken male line. It’s pure misogyny. The Windsors are also direct descendants of James VI and I (and therefore the oldest English, Scottish, Welsh, and other European royal lines) - but via his daughter rather than his son. So, lesser, but equally related. Misogynist bollocks.



Eighth cousin seven times removed? lolz I am actually related to George Washington distantly. I mean it might be ninth cousins 10 times , removed or something. It is true but I don’t know the exact details. But it’s not exactly worth mentioning is it.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 11:17 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> why would they entrust that role to someone so devoid of talent they made him president of the fa and he's managed to cock that up too?


Seriously? Didn't realise that he was tbh


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 11:21 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Prince William will have an 'active role' at King's Coronation
> 
> 
> Here's what we know about the Prince of Wales' Coronation role so far
> ...


If he or any Royal in any Royal family across the world were really interested in making their monarchies less feudal, the first thing he ought to do is publicly do away with the practice of curtsying before them, even if nowadays it’s not compulsory (though still frown upon by the bootlickers of course). The cunts still embrace a protocol system that elevates Royals to superior beings, ffs. And sadly there are far too many fucking idiots all too happy to comply.


----------



## Pickman's model (Thursday at 11:22 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Seriously? Didn't realise that he was tbh


Since 2006


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 11:43 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Apparently her family went much further back


This is like something Harry is reported to have said about his family being “one of the most ancient”.  Every living being on Earth’s lineage is just as ancient as every other’s.  We may not all be able to recite our family trees, but my parents had parents who had parents who had parents all the way back until the parents weren’t Homo sapiens, and before that all the way back until they weren’t hominids, and all the way back and back and back through mammals, reptilians, and amoeba, to the dawn of life in the primordial soup probably near a volcanic vent. 

Just saying.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Thursday at 11:43 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Four of her ancestors were mistresses to English Kings. Three dallied with Charles II (1630-85), a compulsive philanderer whose amorous activities produced more than a quarter of the 26 dukedoms in Great Britain and Ireland.


Hang on, isn’t an ancestor somebody you’re directly descended from? Which would suggest Charles II had at least one child with both his daughter and daughter/granddaughter within his life time 

Edit: oh hang on, I’ve got it now. At that distance back we’d all have a silly amount of direct ancestors. Ignore me!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Thursday at 11:44 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I don’t think it, I know it. I don’t think it’s important, but it’s true. The Spencer’s are considered a higher class of earls, because they are simply Earls Spencer. They stand on their own name rather than relying on a geographical designation.
> 
> Example - Raine Spencer left the Earl of Dartmouth for Earl Spencer - she couldn’t get shot of the first fast enough, when the chance for a title without an _of_ _came up. Ditched the Dartmouth title without a backwards glance, despite her own children being born of that marriage. So proud of the higher Spencer title, she kept it, despite remarrying after his death. She remained known as ‘Countess Spencer’ which was her highest title - all three husbands were titled, two were British earls, but one was higher than the other._


When Charles first met Diana he had to bow. Honestly. You believe this.


----------



## frogwoman (Thursday at 11:45 PM)

T & P said:


> If he or any Royal in any Royal family across the world were really interested in making their monarchies less feudal, the first thing he ought to do is publicly do away with the practice of curtsying before them, even if nowadays it’s not compulsory (though still frown upon by the bootlickers of course). The cunts still embrace a protocol system that elevates Royals to superior beings, ffs. And sadly there are far too many fucking idiots all too happy to comply.


Yeah I don't think it makes sense as the whole thing is feudal


----------



## JimW (Yesterday at 3:21 AM)

Cid said:


> Mandibular prognathism


I thought he was India's first Minster for Railways after independence.


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 6:11 AM)

Air New Zealand has taken a pop at him now for claiming Meghan booked a first class ticket for her dad from Mexico for the wedding. Slight problem is that a) AIr NZ doesn't fly from Mexico to the UK, and b) they dont have first class.

'Introducing #SussexClass. Apparently coming soon,' the airline wrote on Twitter.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Yesterday at 7:16 AM)

Petcha said:


> Christ. Just seen his overnight US talkshow stuff (featuring Tom Hanks and him shooting tequila on stage), where he blames the British media for 'misinterpreting' his 'number' of killing 25 Aghans. It's there in black and white Haz. You signed off on it.
> 
> How can you possibly misinterpret that? I realise he's probably too thick to realise it, but the irony of actually increasing the revenues of the UK tabloids with his clickbait 'revelations' about his dick, Nandos, how much he hates his evil stepmother etc etc is staggering.



We are all suckers for narrative especially when we hump so much cognitive bias around   






						Is Harry the next James Corden? The prince’s TV appearances, in order of greatness | Television | The Guardian
					

After a week of major TV stand-offs – some with added tequila shots – the spare to the throne hasn’t stumbled. He’s a smooth operator … and truly his mother’s son




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 7:35 AM)

Petcha said:


> Air New Zealand has taken a pop at him now for claiming Meghan booked a first class ticket for her dad from Mexico for the wedding. Slight problem is that a) AIr NZ doesn't fly from Mexico to the UK, and b) they dont have first class.
> 
> 'Introducing #SussexClass. Apparently coming soon,' the airline wrote on Twitter.




They no longer fly to Europe at all, but at the time of the wedding they flew from LA to London and United had flights from many places in Mexico to LA that carried NZ flight numbers, so it was possible to book ANZ from Mexico to London. Their business class is called business premier and is their highest class of service, often reported as first class, (Mexico to LA would have been in a cabin called first class on United).

So yeah, they should be shot.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Yesterday at 7:36 AM)

Petcha said:


> *I'm not gonna watch 40 minutes of that shite to get to the clip I saw on the news this morning where he, and yes, I was paraphrasing*,



And this is why the country is in the state it is


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 7:42 AM)

Ok. So I've read most of the book.
Its a tome that is well written but..
I am so sick of him saying this phrase " it was xxxx or maybe it was yyyyy....Either way it was zzzz and I was blah blah".

I liked him at one stage but I am increasingly bored stiff with his waaaah waaaah they did this and I felt this. He just has written too much. Someone should have cut out 1/3 of the book. He tells way too much and shows just how priveledged he is jetting around the world yet complaining about his accommodation at various palaces.

He devotes a good chunk of chapters to his army years. That's where he comes off as at his happiest. It's also where he doesn't get too self pitying. Arguably the best part of the book alongside his Botswana chapters...

He has lots of charity work. Done a lot of good etc 

He writes a lot abouf getting pissed up and doped throughout his life. 
The whole talking to the bin and the toilet In his friend's friends place was surreal.

HIS descriptions of meeting Meghan are frankly not nuanced enough to make me feel anything other than lust was going on.
He says they talked for ages but doesnt elaborate... that would have been interesting but there's no takeaway from their communication.  However I still have some way to go in that section and may change my mind.

What is obvious is that 4 interviews netflix series and book are all pretty much the same tone.. he is now overexposed and there's no come back from that. Hidng for 10 years might be a good idea now


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 7:43 AM)

bellaozzydog said:


> And this is why the country is in the state it is



Why go to the trouble of forming your own views when you can adopt Nick Ferrari’s bigotry?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:05 AM)

Aladdin said:


> He has lots of charity work. Done a lot of good etc but *I do not want to know that he gets pissed up and doped up and talks to the bin or the toilet.*


I dunno, that sounds the most fun bit! 


Aladdin said:


> What is obvious is that he is now overexposed and there's no come back from that. Hidng for 10 years might be a good idea now


That would be one huge “morning after regret”! Though I would argue that both the media and public have short memories. His family, maybe not so much.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 8:16 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I dunno, that sounds the most fun bit!
> 
> That would be one huge “morning after regret”! Though I would argue that both the media and public have short memories. His family, maybe not so much.



Yeah...I edited that bit. 
It woukd have been funny had the reader not realised he was extremely depressed. 
He does make fun of himself at times. He is probably his own biggest critic. I nearly felt sorry for him but theh he'd walk himself into the next door.

Hopefully you're right and people forget. 

For mostcof the book he is pretty kind re his dad & brother.  He obviously loves them but has more expectations of them than they give back to him. That's sad. He comes across as trying to please them a lot. Seeking approval. Its clear that his mother dying left a massive hole in his development and his dad was incapable of helping him. The royals come off as too busy to deal with Harry. Nobody seems to have been there for him. Off to boarding school and then army. Almost like nobody wanted to sit with him and listen.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:29 AM)

Aladdin said:


> He comes across as trying to please them a lot. Seeking approval. It’s clear that his mother dying left a massive hole in his development and his dad was incapable of helping him. The royals come off as too busy to deal with Harry. Nobody seems to have been there for him. Off to boarding school and then army. Almost like nobody wanted to sit with him and listen.


And of course he was those two or three years younger than his brother when his mum died. It doesn’t seem much but those few years can be significant. From a wider child psychology perspective, William would have been reaching that adolescent stage of beginning to separate from family in developing his identity, whilst Harry wasn’t there yet. That’s not to say that William wouldn’t have been devastated and still have emotional scars, but it could make a difference in how much it impacts the developing sense of self. Plus different personalities, the heir and the spare thing etc.

From admittedly quite old research I remember a huge risk factor for adult depression being losing your mum before the age of 10. He was just over that age iirc but not much.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 8:31 AM)

The other thing that comes across is that he had so much internal dialogue going on for most of his life and nobody was aware of it. His own family were not listening. 

He also comes across as someone who loves physical hard work. Is happiest outdoors preferably doing stuff. Not sat at a desk. He is at his happiest working on building projects for charities in Africa or working on a farm in Australia or training hard in the army.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 8:37 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And of course he was those two or three years younger than his brother when his mum died. It doesn’t seem much but those few years can be significant. From a wider child psychology perspective, William would have been reaching that adolescent stage of beginning to separate from family in developing his identity, whilst Harry wasn’t there yet. That’s not to say that William wouldn’t have been devastated and still have emotional scars, but it could make a difference in how much it impacts the developing sense of self. Plus different personalities, the heir and the spare thing etc.
> 
> From admittedly quite old research I remember a huge risk factor for adult depression being losing your mum before the age of 10. He was just over that age iirc but not much.



Yes you're right. 
He is constantly drawn back to thinking about his mother and wishing her back into existence.  
He says at one point that he has a lock of her hair next to the bed and asked her to help him and Meghan get pregnant as they both wanted to start a family quickly.

She is very much there at every turn. 
The description of him asking to be driven through the tunnel in Paris is very sad. He comes out the other end with more questions than answers. 65kmph. Short tunnel. How did the accident happen. Why were the paps not prosecuted. 
He says he and William wanted to reopen the enquiry into their mother's death. 

He's never going to come to terms with it because in his mind it doesnt make sense that she died.


----------



## mojo pixy (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

Aladdin said:


> I liked him at one stage but I am increasingly bored stiff with his waaaah waaaah they did this and I felt this.


Yeah this, I had nothing against him (other than the usual parasite stuff) but at the moment I just want everyone to shut the fuck up about this spoiled rich kid who really thinks he's hard done to poor boy. I'd swap lives with him in the blink of an eye, he's so lacking in self awareness and we're lapping it up like the little serfs we are.


----------



## ska invita (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)

friedaweed said:


> They do underwear?


they do everything
its basically the only shop you ever need apart from a supermarket (and argos for electrical items)


----------



## JimW (Yesterday at 9:06 AM)

mojo pixy said:


> Yeah this, I had nothing against him (other than the usual parasite stuff) but at the moment I just want everyone to shut the fuck up about this spoiled rich kid who really thinks he's hard done to poor boy. I'd swap lives with him in the blink of an eye, he's so lacking in self awareness and we're lapping it up like the little serfs we are.


Yes, imagine the genuine struggles of a single parent abuse survivor getting this sort of sustained attention.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 9:06 AM)

mojo pixy said:


> Yeah this, I had nothing against him (other than the usual parasite stuff) but at the moment I just want everyone to shut the fuck up about this spoiled rich kid who really thinks he's hard done to poor boy. I'd swap lives with him in the blink of an eye, he's so lacking in self awareness and we're lapping it up like the little serfs we are.



I wouldn't want his life.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 9:12 AM)

JimW said:


> Yes, imagine the genuine struggles of a single parent abuse survivor getting this sort of sustained attention.


Fair point..

I get the impression from the book that he doesn't want to be part of the Royal Machine at all. He is very critical of it.


----------



## mojo pixy (Yesterday at 9:13 AM)

I want to add one other thing, this whole unedifying soap opera is a massive shit in the face to anyone that's spent years writing an imaginative, informative, interesting, inspiring etc book that gets rejected by publishers time and again and sells twenty copies to mates. When this cunt has some whinging crap ghostwritten for him and breaks sales records all over the place not because it's imaginative, informative, interesting or inspiring but because he got born in the right family.

What's the point in having actual ideas when this is the shit that sells like hot cakes? I dunno, it shows us up in a pretty ridiculous light tbh. And that's not hazza's fault, that's just our world.



Aladdin said:


> I wouldn't want his life.


Nor would I choose it in a free choice, there are a million better lives to live. But as a straight swap for the one I struggle in, yeah in a moment. And I'm not alone there, in fact I suspect that's one of the reasons this book has sold as it has.

Anyway I've already posted too many times here given how I feel about it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 9:37 AM)

Aladdin said:


> Fair point..
> 
> I get the impression from the book that he doesn't want to be part of the Royal Machine at all. He is very critical of it.


But only because he thinks he’s hard done to by it. It isn’t a principled objection to monarchy.

As soon as we discovered that Harry’s book was called “Spare”, it was clear what his main gripe was. He is bitter not to be the heir. He’s made it clear he still believes in the monarchy, and it’s clear that his problem is that he’ll never be it.

He could easily have had some purpose in life outside of the Firm. He could, for example, have coached injured ex-service people in sports. That’s something he claims to care about. It would have been a worthwhile and honourable occupation. He could have faded into obscurity and done this quietly, which would have earned him my respect, or, if he was determined to maintain a public profile, also use what celebrity he had to advocate for that cause.

The Royal Family missed a trick in not keeping Meghan on-side. As someone with mixed race heritage, an American, a trained actor, a liberal, she could have helped them modernise their image. It’s also very obvious that race played a part in her alienation from the family, and it definitely played a part in the tabloid treatment of her. Anyone arguing otherwise is being wilfully blinkered.

So, they’re right: the press and others were racist and misogynist towards Meghan. But they’re still hugely privileged, hugely wealthy, and with the kind of power, influence and clout very few people have. Their self-pity is unedifying. They could easily have played this with far more dignity. Even letting it drop after the Netflix series would have achieved that. But Harry has now over-shared to a degree that it has lost him many who were basically sympathetic towards him.

There’s little else this thread needs to discuss about his book. We could either discuss the case against monarchy, or use this wide-ranging thread to discuss one or more of the many interesting topics raised from TK Maxx to the way the rest of the world pronounces J wrong.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> From admittedly quite old research I remember a huge risk factor for adult depression being losing your mum before the age of 10. He was just over that age iirc but not much.




Would imagine having your dad vaporized by a toff who's flown in from the other side of the world just to kill your fellow countrymen might lead to the misogs too.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

One thing that is going to have to change if the monarchy is going survive is this 'never complain never explain' shit. William etc are gonna have to say something at some point


----------



## mojo pixy (Yesterday at 10:13 AM)

frogwoman said:


> One thing that is going to have to change if the monarchy is going survive is this 'never complain never explain' shit. William etc are gonna have to say something at some point



I'm not sure, I think the only way they maintain their absurd mystique is by keeping shtum. Its when they talk that we all get to see how they're stupider and less interesting than anyone we know personally, the more they talk the less respect they command IMO


----------



## JimW (Yesterday at 10:22 AM)

William should offer him a straightener at Wembley done up to look like a giant dog's bowl. Pay per view would be massive.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:29 AM)

The Sun had an editorial saying that Charles shouldn't invite him to the coronation because it wasnt just a family affair. Not really up to them imo


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

JimW said:


> William should offer him a straightener at Wembley done up to look like a giant dog's bowl. Pay per view would be massive.









  

MTV really need to bring that show back for a one off special


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Yesterday at 10:46 AM)

JimW said:


> William should offer him a straightener at Wembley done up to look like a giant dog's bowl. Pay per view would be massive.



Thunderdome!


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 10:48 AM)

frogwoman said:


> The Sun had an editorial saying that Charles shouldn't invite him to the coronation because it wasnt just a family affair. Not really up to them imo


They don’t seem to understand the point of using heredity to choose a head of state, do they? The point is it _is_ a family affair for as long as we accept there is a magic family from whose number the head of state is selected, and from whom “sovereignty” emanates.


----------



## gosub (Yesterday at 10:49 AM)

frogwoman said:


> One thing that is going to have to change if the monarchy is going survive is this 'never complain never explain' shit. William etc are gonna have to say something at some point


Worse possible thing they can do...gives the media more opportunity to feed off it...give it a year or so and it'll burn itself out (with possible reprise when Charles dies)


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 10:57 AM)

On the subject of how the monarchy are got rid of the answer is simple, Parliament will pass a law abolishing it. It has run down the power of the monarchy slowly over a very long time it is capable of taking the final step if enough people want it.
It clearly isn't going to happen any time soon but if William V dies in the 2060's (He's currently 40) and by then the bulk of public opinion support abolition then abolition there will be. There isn't (sadly) ever going to be a revolution and we hang them so abolition will happen when the regnant one dies and his successor (I don't think there will ever be another regnant queen) does not accede to the throne.
Chucky is going to make it into the 2030's (2040's at a pinch) so there just isn't enough time for the populace to turn far enough against him to want abolition yet. But now that Brenda is propping up the foundations of Windsor Abbey I can't see any path for them but down. The bulk of the Commonwealth is mostly little islands with 5 decent sized countries, Australia, Canada, New Zealand and Jamaica plus the UK of course. Jamaica will definitely be a republic by the time Chucky carks and I expect at least Australia and NZ to be on the way (I believe Canada will have to change its constitution so will take longer, they may have to wait for us to get rid).
The only sad thing about this is that I'm not going to get to see it. Oldest grandson was 6 last Monday so I shall put some money away for him and his brother to raise a glass and declare "Grandad was right all along about this, may he rest in peace"


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 11:00 AM)

gosub said:


> Worse possible thing they can do...gives the media more opportunity to feed off it...give it a year or so and it'll burn itself out (with possible reprise when Charles dies)



Yeh.. agree with this. He's surely run out of dirt to dish by now. Not much serious damage done. Seems to have toned down his claims of racism anyway.


----------



## Sue (Yesterday at 11:04 AM)

MickiQ said:


> On the subject of how the monarchy are got rid of the answer is simple, Parliament will pass a law abolishing it.


I'm sure we can be a bit more inventive.


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 11:07 AM)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Thunderdome!


With a dog bowl on the floor


----------



## charlie mowbray (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

https://www.scotsman.com/news/opinion/columnists/prince-harry-vicious-response-to-his-book-spare-may-hasten-end-of-monarchy-in-uk-joyce-mcmillan-3985114


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 11:14 AM)

Ooh, got onto the Jimmy Savile section in the Charles book.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

‘Honestly. You believe this’.

Honestly, Magnus McGinty, I don’t. I don’t even know what you’re talking about - do you?


----------



## seeformiles (Yesterday at 11:32 AM)

😱😱😱









						Prince Harry's book described as "Freudian nightmare" over penis cream
					

The Duke of Sussex writes about how an unfortunate coincidence made him feel like "my mother was right there in the room" when he applied lotion to frostbite.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 11:40 AM)

Sue said:


> I'm sure we can be a bit more inventive.


Best stick to the purely legislative route. Violent revolutions eat their own - it might all be fun and games when it’s them on the scaffold, but soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 11:42 AM)

Sue said:


> I'm sure we can be a bit more inventive.


Yes I'm sure we can but it's not going to happen though not in his country, I suspect come the day there will be quite a bit of dickering about what property belongs to the Crown and thus isn't theirs to keep and what is private property and they can.
They're still going to be multi-millionaires even when they're not royals going to take a few generations of death duties and reckless spending by feckless heirs before any of them have to sign on.


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 11:46 AM)

So apparently the royal family costs us each £1.30 a year.

For this thread alone, even as a staunch anti-monarchist, that's value for money. Even the post with him rubbing luxury face cream on his cock while thinking of mum has got a lot of mileage amongst my mates, worth a quid.


----------



## savoloysam (Yesterday at 11:49 AM)

mojo pixy said:


> Yeah this, I had nothing against him (other than the usual parasite stuff) but at the moment I just want everyone to shut the fuck up about this spoiled rich kid who really thinks he's hard done to poor boy. I'd swap lives with him in the blink of an eye, he's so lacking in self awareness and we're lapping it up like the little serfs we are.



I'm in no way a royalist or even a sympathiser. In fact I used to be anti monarchy but now don't give a shit either way. In Harry's case his choices are misguided imo but as the younger brother when Diana died it clearly affected him more than anyone else and he clearly hasn't got over it. All this publicity seeking is an exuberant cry for help imo. He hasn't got over his grief and now feels like the black sheep.

I agree though that his best course of action would be to completely duck out of the limelight and try to rebuild his bridges in private.


----------



## Sue (Yesterday at 11:53 AM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Best stick to the purely legislative route. Violent revolutions eat their own - it might all be fun and games when it’s them on the scaffold, but soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.


I'm so glad you're here to keep us all straight!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 11:53 AM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Would imagine having your dad vaporized by a toff who's flown in from the other side of the world just to kill your fellow countrymen might lead to the misogs too.


Yes, there’s research on that too. Not sure how one negates the other though, particularly if you’re curious at all about how experience of one could then lead to you becoming a perpetrator of the other.

Though damn, this is the reason I’ve found myself getting sucked into this waaay more than I’d like. There are so many different levels to all of this and I feel I’m holding several at once.

a) it’s a highly entertaining bit of soap opera involving a family we’ve all been made over-aware of all our lives

b) there’s the potential and exciting ramifications of what this might mean for the history of the royal family, and at the least a bit of schaudenfraude

c) there’s eye rolling at some poor little rich boy who obviously has no self awareness of the financial privilege he has, but

d) it’s also about someone who grew up in an incredibly dysfunctional family, lost his mum at a critical point of childhood with an unresolved question of ill doing, seemingly had no real support afterwards, has had various stupid things he did in his younger years splashed all over the newspapers*, and then saw his wife struggle after being denigrated by that same press.

🤷‍♀️

*I’d like to point out here that dressing as a nazi is in no way defensible and I’ve never done anything remotely like that myself! But I, like I’m sure many on here, have done some silly or dodgy things in younger years that I’m quite glad haven’t been splashed all over the press


----------



## ska invita (Yesterday at 11:53 AM)

Petcha said:


> So apparently the royal family costs us each £1.30 a year.


theres a thing in economics called Externalities. These are things that don't make the balance sheet but are "costs".


> Negative Externalities
> Most externalities are negative. Pollution is a well-known negative externality. A corporation may decide to cut costs and increase profits by implementing new operations that are more harmful to the environment. The corporation realizes costs in the form of expanding operations but also generates returns that are higher than the costs. However, the externality also increases the aggregate cost to the economy and society making it a negative externality. Externalities are negative when the social costs outweigh the private costs.


Theres loads of these, public transport, natural resources taken for free by coporations etc etc

The Royal Family has endless externalities. Aristocrats own about 40% of the land on this island. The aristocracy continues to be a major keystone in the British establishment and its continuity. The "costs per person" for these kinds of things cannot be counted in tax spend.

Theyre far from cheap


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 11:57 AM)

seeformiles said:


> 😱😱😱
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rubs cream on to cock whilst thinking of his ma.





			
				Aladdin said:
			
		

> He says at one point that he has a lock of her hair next to the bed and asked her to help him and Meghan get pregnant as they both wanted to start a family quickly.



Summons the spirit of his ma as he's about to boff his wife, asking her to provide a strong erection and powerful ejaculation.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 11:57 AM)

Sue said:


> I'm so glad you're here to keep us all straight!


Good. I’m glad you’re glad. There’s nothing that gladdens my heart more than gladdening the heart of a person who fantasises about mass murder. So we can all be glad together.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 11:58 AM)

frogwoman said:


> One thing that is going to have to change if the monarchy is going survive is this 'never complain never explain' shit. William etc are gonna have to say something at some point


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 11:58 AM)

ska invita said:


> theres a thing in economics called Externalities. These are things that don't make the balance sheet but are "costs".
> 
> Theres loads of these, public transport, natural resources taken for free by coporations etc etc
> 
> The Royal Family has endless externalities. Aristocrats own about 40% of the land on this island. The aristocracy continues to be a major keystone in the Brutish establishment and its continuity. The "costs per person" for these kinds of things cannot be counted in tax spend.



Yeh yeh i get that.. but still hey lighten up.... was tongue in cheek.

There's actually a bit of me that would miss this fucked up soap opera. Let's face it, they're not going anywhere but maybe, just maybe this could be the beginning of the end (although I think the Queen's death was far more damaging to their 'brand' than this numbskull's book)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes, there’s research on that too. Not sure how one negates the other though, particularly if you’re curious at all about how experience of one could then lead to you becoming a perpetrator of the other.
> 
> Though damn, this is the reason I’ve found myself getting sucked into this waaay more than I’d like. There are so many different levels to all of this and I feel I’m holding several at once.
> 
> ...




Accept all that. Has to be noted that the majority of abused don't go on to become abusers. However if his loss means he's gonna go on and create >25 little killer Harrys, perhaps it would have been better just to drown him in a bucket of water* after Di's funeral. 


*or dog bowl.


----------



## Sue (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Good. I’m glad you’re glad.


(((Pollyanna)))


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 12:01 PM)

Sue said:


> (((Pollyanna)))


(((Psycho)))


----------



## friedaweed (Yesterday at 12:01 PM)

ska invita said:


> they do everything
> its basically the only shop you ever need apart from a supermarket (and argos for electrical items)


Honestly apart from kitchen knives, which they used to be very good for, I seldom find much for me in that store. My wife loves it. Years ago you used to be able to pick up cheap converse and stuff like that but these days I find a lot of the clothes more like what my lad wears. I am rather fond of good old fashioned soap though and I will replenish my stocks of Scottish soaps from there whilst the Mrs spends hours wading through the rails.


----------



## Sue (Yesterday at 12:02 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> (((Psycho)))


I was talking about The Glad Game. Not sure what you're on about but hey. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

friedaweed said:


> Honestly apart from kitchen knives, which they used to be very good for, I seldom find much for me in that store. My wife loves it. Years ago you used to be able to pick up cheap converse and stuff like that but these days I find a lot of the clothes more like what my lad wears. I am rather fond of good old fashioned soap though and I will replenish my stocks of Scottish soaps from there whilst the Mrs spends hours wading through the rails.


I find TKMaxx really stressful. The endless racks of clothes, crammed together. It doesn’t make me feel glad.


----------



## friedaweed (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Best stick to the purely legislative route. Violent revolutions eat their own - it might all be fun and games when it’s them on the scaffold, but soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.


It was almost as if Ernesto Lynch was back in the room reading that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Best stick to the purely legislative route. Violent revolutions eat their own - it might all be fun and games when it’s them on the scaffold, but soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.


And when the legislative route is blocked? What then do you propose?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 12:04 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I find TKMaxx really stressful. The endless racks of clothes, crammed together. It doesn’t make me feel glad.


Therapy >>>


----------



## friedaweed (Yesterday at 12:13 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Therapy >>>


Is that what the T stands for?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 12:16 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Accept all that. Has to be noted that the majority of abused don't go on to become abusers. However if his loss means he's gonna go on and create >25 little killer Harrys, perhaps it would have been better just to drown him in a bucket of water* after Di's funeral.
> 
> 
> *or dog bowl.


The thing about the army experience/kills is that surely this is bigger than him? This is about the military in general, and how they’re trained, and global power and nu colonialism, and quite probably toxic masculinity, and the wrongness but sadly seeming humanness  of going to war and killing other people. You’re right, it’s a vicious cycle that needs to be stopped and never seems it will be 

Of course he did choose that life for himself knowing where it could lead…

There was an HBO show based on the articles written by a Rolling Stone journalist who joined US marines on a tour of Iraq. It’s a difficult watch in places but I remember it being good at showing the soldiers as people and helping you form empathy with at least some of them, but then showing awful jarring bits of them dehumanising (and sometimes killing) the enemy, including real life quotes at the end which were outright chilling.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 12:22 PM)

I mean the off with their heads stuff is funny but at the end of the day it's not gonna happen is it. And given what happened with the Romanovs, they could easily be deified by a dictator several years later


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 12:24 PM)

There's been recent violent protests for the return of the Nepalese monarchy too. Royal bloodbaths aren't necessarily gonna end well


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Yesterday at 12:25 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Of course he did choose that life for himself knowing where it could lead…



He actively chose to do it.

In fact he had to exploit his massive priviledge in order to cheat his way in to Sandhurst in order to do it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 12:39 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He actively chose to do it.
> 
> In fact he had to exploit his massive priviledge in order to cheat his way in to Sandhurst in order to do it.
> 
> View attachment 359251


Oh yeah, I had forgotten that bit! I’m guessing that’s not in the book given that no-one else has mentioned it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 12:46 PM)

charlie mowbray said:


> https://www.scotsman.com/news/opinion/columnists/prince-harry-vicious-response-to-his-book-spare-may-hasten-end-of-monarchy-in-uk-joyce-mcmillan-3985114


Very good analysis there.


----------



## Sweet FA (Yesterday at 12:48 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.


It won't be me; it might be you though I guess.


----------



## Yossarian (Yesterday at 12:49 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Best stick to the purely legislative route. Violent revolutions eat their own - it might all be fun and games when it’s them on the scaffold, but soon enough it’ll be you. Your execution will go on to be someone’s else’s bread and circus, only by the time it gets to you, the blade will be blunt and you’ll have a worse time than those who went ahead.



OK, what fool executed the blade-sharpener?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 1:07 PM)

Yossarian said:


> OK, what fool executed the blade-sharpener?


Pickman’s Model. Sue was meant to be overseeing, but she was too engrossed to notice.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Yesterday at 1:34 PM)

seeformiles said:


> 😱😱😱
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He couldn't have illustrated "TMI" better if he tried!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 1:43 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I find TKMaxx really stressful. The endless racks of clothes, crammed together. It doesn’t make me feel glad.



I went once. On finding that the trousers on the rail weren't is size order, I left. (OCD. I'm a stamp collector, what do you expect?  )


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 1:45 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> And when the legislative route is blocked? What then do you propose?


By whom? If Parliament was hell bent on abolishing the monarchy they could do it (constitutional crisis or not) However there are only a few anti-monarchist MP's and currently its not a major political issue with the populace. If/when (and I believe it is when even if not soon) it does become so then the politicians of the day will adopt the idea and run with that as part of their manifesto. If it never becomes an issue then they will survive.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 1:52 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I went once. On finding that the trousers on the rail weren't is size order, I left. (OCD. I'm a stamp collector, what do you expect?  )


Yes, I can see how annoying that would be. I like going in to browse the soaps, creams, make up, and candles. For clothing, it’s way too stressful an experience.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 1:55 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> ‘Honestly. You believe this’.
> 
> Honestly, Magnus McGinty, I don’t. I don’t even know what you’re talking about - do you?


I think you were implying that Diana was hierarchically superior to the Royals. I pointed out the absurdity of that.


----------



## spitfire (Yesterday at 1:55 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The thing about the army experience/kills is that surely this is bigger than him? This is about the military in general, and how they’re trained, and global power and nu colonialism, and quite probably toxic masculinity, and the wrongness but sadly seeming humanness  of going to war and killing other people. You’re right, it’s a vicious cycle that needs to be stopped and never seems it will be
> 
> Of course he did choose that life for himself knowing where it could lead…
> 
> There was an HBO show based on the articles written by a Rolling Stone journalist who joined US marines on a tour of Iraq. It’s a difficult watch in places but I remember it being good at showing the soldiers as people and helping you form empathy with at least some of them, but then showing awful jarring bits of them dehumanising (and sometimes killing) the enemy, including real life quotes at the end which were outright chilling.



Generation Kill.

One of the main characters was actually part of the invasion force and was then later interviewed in the stomach churning and deeply horrifying BBC series on Iraq that went out last year.









						Once Upon a Time in Iraq - Series 1: 1. War
					

Iraq civilians recall their initial hopes before the realities of war become clear.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

wait no more, the Weekly Worker review is in





						Going spare - Weekly Worker
					

With the British establishment suffering a collective conniption, <strong>Paul Demarty</strong> says we republicans owe a small debt to the Californian prince




					weeklyworker.co.uk


----------



## emanymton (Yesterday at 2:20 PM)

frogwoman said:


> There's been recent violent protests for the return of the Nepalese monarchy too. Royal bloodbaths aren't necessarily gonna end well


I'd take my chances.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:23 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I think you were implying that Diana was hierarchically superior to the Royals. I pointed out the absurdity of that.


No. You totally misunderstood. I didn’t say that, so you could’ve saved yourself the time. Never mind.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:27 PM)

‘All fun and games until it isn’t’ - Ernesto Lynch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 2:27 PM)

MickiQ said:


> By whom? If Parliament was hell bent on abolishing the monarchy they could do it (constitutional crisis or not) However there are only a few anti-monarchist MP's and currently its not a major political issue with the populace. If/when (and I believe it is when even if not soon) it does become so then the politicians of the day will adopt the idea and run with that as part of their manifesto. If it never becomes an issue then they will survive.


if parliament was, he said, ignoring the tripartite nature of parliament - the supreme authority of the nation being the monarch in parliament. if you think that a) the commons, b) the lords, and c) the monarch are ever going to allow the passage of a bill to remove the monarchy you're dafter than i thought. at the moment even the most minor discussion of the monarchy in the commons cannot, we're told, occur without the consent of the monarchy. and the heirs of mps like cromwell, michael livesey, and john okey cravenly abide by this restriction. things would have to change massively before shammer and his ilk would go against this convention let alone start to think of proposing a future without a monarchy. republican mp sir charles dilke was a minister in one of gladstone's administrations: it's an indictment of modern british politics that it is inconceivable now for a republican mp to other than on the backbenches.

if we look abroad for examples of the end of monarchy, it has either been after a referendum (italy, greece), by revolution (france, russia, china), and only very rarely by parliamentary means (first spanish republic, for example). and even then there have been several returns of the spanish monarchy, while the british monarchy famously returned after the republic and commonwealth - and then not only executed as many living regicides as they could, they also dug up and mutilated the corpses of those who had died. it'd be nice to suggest that this memory of what happened to their forebears was the only thing stopping the likes of shammer and davey proposing an end to the monarchy. but while they're too cowardly to bring forward the meekest motion on the monarchy nothing of any great extent can be expected of them.

the only way the monarchy has ever really become an issue has been through activities outside parliament, be it the tentative movements of republic or the bolder activities of the movement against the monarchy. but at the moment imo the wrong question's being asked, as in this statista survey

but even with this tepid question, more than a fifth of the population want to get rid of the monarchy. for my money getting rid of the monarchy is more likely to lead to, or result from, a more general systemic change in the uk than a simple transference of their role to some elected individual - something seismic would have to change for the lily-livered layabouts in parliament to face up to this greatest of constitutional questions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)

MickiQ said:


> But now that Brenda is propping up the foundations of Windsor Abbey


where's that then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 2:31 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> View attachment 359273
> 
> ‘All fun and games until it isn’t’ - Ernesto Lynch.


fun fun fun till daddy takes the t-bird away
--beach boys


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 2:31 PM)

ska invita said:


> wait no more, the Weekly Worker review is in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s surprisingly sympathetic and psychological in its focus, and has some good turns of phrase! I liked this one in particular about Meghan…



> one could not imagine a more effective solvent for this psycho-social structure than the love of a liberal Californian actor


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:34 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> View attachment 359273
> 
> ‘All fun and games until it isn’t’ - Ernesto Lynch.


That’s a strange thing for you, having joined in 2022, to say.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:38 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s a strange thing for you, having joined in 2022, to say.


I don’t understand?

Someone literally said it to me a page or two ago, and I took it to be a reference to Che Guevara. Why wouid that be a strange thing for me in particular to write? And what does the date have to do with it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 2:39 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s a strange thing for you, having joined in 2022, to say.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:41 PM)

What is going on?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:43 PM)

Danny, if you’re going to make a cunt out of someone, don’t do it in riddles. What are you talking about?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 2:45 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No. You totally misunderstood. I didn’t say that, so you could’ve saved yourself the time.


Where’s the fun in that?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:46 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Where’s the fun in that?


Who knows, frankly. I’m wondering that myself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> That’s surprisingly sympathetic and psychological in its focus, and has some good turns of phrase! I liked this one in particular about Meghan…


It’s very good, in fact. I wouldn’t have bothered reading it but that you quoted that sentence. I’m glad I did: it’s a good summary.


----------



## ska invita (Yesterday at 2:49 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s very good, in fact. I wouldn’t have bothered reading it but that you quoted that sentence. I’m glad I did: it’s a good summary.


theres often well written articles in there, always worth a gander IMO

also danny la rouge scroll down for


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:51 PM)

What is going on here? Why are you all so weird? What’s Colombo got to do with anything that’s happened in the last few pages?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> What is going on here? Why are you all so weird? What’s Colombo got to do with anything that’s happened in the last few pages?


Columbo is a detective and Danny was being accusatory. Most people who turn up here have been posters previously is the context.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Danny, if you’re going to make a cunt out of someone, don’t do it in riddles. What are you talking about?


You have quoted a banned former poster, serial returner, and, it transpired, unhinged and vindictive twat.  It’s a strange thing for a newbie to do.  I missed the previous reference you say you picked up.  But even so, it strikes me as a weird thing.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Columbo is a detective and Danny was being accusatory. Most people who turn up here have been posters previously is the context.


But what’s that got to do with Che Guevara?

I didn’t pluck the name out of the air - it was said _to_ me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)

Ok so I've learned something.  Ernesto Guevara Lynch was Ernesto 'Che' Guevara's dad, and Che is sometimes given that name as well, although it's not really consistent with Spanish naming conventions. Really he should be Ernesto Guevara de la Serna if you want to include his Mum's Dad's name, which is the usual convention. 

I never made that connection.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 2:55 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> But what’s that got to do with Che Guevara?
> 
> I didn’t pluck the name out of the air - it was said _to_ me.


Ernesto Lynch is the moniker of an ex poster.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:56 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> You have quoted a banned former poster, serial returner, and, it transpired, unhinged and vindictive twat.  It’s a strange thing for a newbie to do.  I missed the previous reference you say you picked up.  But even so, it strikes me as a weird thing.


FFS. It was said to me a page ago, and I was taking the piss out of revolutionary sentiment, with a fake quote from Che Guevara.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:57 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok so I've learned something.  Ernesto Guevara Lynch was Ernesto 'Che' Guevara's dad, and Che is sometimes given that name as well, although it's not really consistent with Spanish naming conventions. Really he should be Ernesto Guevara de la Serna if you want to include his Mum's Dad's name, which is the usual convention.
> 
> I never made that connection.


Exactly!

Who the fuck is this other person and what have they got to do with me, or with what I said about revolution in fake quotation marks?


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> FFS. It was said to me a page ago, and I was taking the piss out of revolutionary sentiment, with a fake quote from Che Guevara.


Like I say, I missed that.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Ernesto Lynch is the moniker of an ex poster.


Oh, ok. I thought it was someone saying to me, over my lack of revolutionary zeal, that I was no Che Guevara. That’s the context I took it to be, and why I then found the knitting revolutionary tricoteuses, and added a fake quote from not-Che-Guevara.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok so I've learned something.  Ernesto Guevara Lynch was Ernesto 'Che' Guevara's dad, and Che is sometimes given that name as well, although it's not really consistent with Spanish naming conventions. Really he should be Ernesto Guevara de la Serna if you want to include his Mum's Dad's name, which is the usual convention.
> 
> I never made that connection.


Yeah, that’s the joke “our” Ernesto was referencing.


----------



## Sweet FA (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> You have quoted a banned former poster, serial returner, and, it transpired, unhinged and vindictive twat.  It’s a strange thing for a newbie to do.  I missed the previous reference you say you picked up.  But even so, it strikes me as a weird thing.


Genuine I think. It was mentioned before. We're all traumatised.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Like I say, I missed that.


You missed it, but you thought it was ‘weird’ anyway even when it was pointed out that it didn’t come from me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> You missed it, but you thought it was ‘weird’ anyway even when it was pointed out.


Yes.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:00 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Genuine I think. It was mentioned before. We're all traumatised.


What was mentioned before? Who’s traumatised?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:02 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.


So you think I’ve been here before, named after a revolutionary. Right. Weird, but whatever.

This is fucking mental. Surely when people are banned, their IP address is banned, so that’s that.

If you’re traumatised, that would explain the paranoia. I’ve been really open about myself all over here.


----------



## Sweet FA (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> What was mentioned before? Who’s traumatised?


Someone mentioned ernesto lynch - notorious ex poster - you, unaware of said poster, then 'quoted' him without knowing. My trauma comment was referencing the very long shadow our ernesto has cast. You stepped in a big turd basically.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> So you think I’ve been here before, named after a revolutionary. Right. Weird, but whatever.


No.  I briefly did.  But then I thought it was weird for you to repeat a fake quote using an uncommonly used joke name for Che Guevara.  

I should add that I’m not always against weird.  I’m weird.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:06 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Someone mentioned ernesto lynch - notorious ex poster - you, unaware of said poster, then 'quoted' him without knowing. My trauma content was referencing the very long shadow our ernesto has cast. You stepped in a big turd basically.


Exactly this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Yesterday at 3:06 PM)

But I learned something, so thread keeps giving.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:08 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Someone mentioned ernesto lynch - notorious ex poster - you, unaware of said poster, then 'quoted' him without knowing. My trauma content was referencing the very long shadow our ernesto has cast. You stepped in a big turd basically.


But I didn’t step it in. Someone else did, and I just picked it up, thinking - I think totally rationally - that it referred to Che Guevara, and that the joke was something about a lack of revolutionary spirit.

The thing in quotation marks is just something that I wrote, to highlight the tricoteuses, and bearing in mind the mention, jokingly attributed (with what I thought was obvious piss taking) to Che Guevara.


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

£1.30.

It's less than a cup of tea at my greasy spoon for all this fun. I hope he's got more to give us. cmon Harold. more. i mean he must have seen daddy and camilla thrusting or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> But I didn’t step it in. Someone else did, and I just picked it up, thinking - I think totally rationally - that it referred to Che Guevara, and that the joke was something about a lack of revolutionary spirit.


OK, you picked up a giant turd. Unwittingly at first. But now you’re running around with it still in your hand, showing people! 🤣

Put it down. Then we’ll stop recoiling and get back to normal. Once you’ve washed your hands.  Properly, mind.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

Wilf said:


> I can never remember, is that good or bad? Bad in that they didn't inherit it?


This is very funny and well-researched. Just about everything about the classes is explained, birth, nannies, school, appearance, work, sex and marriage, houses, food, appearance, dogs, religion, death.



			https://www.waterstones.com/book/class/jilly-cooper/9780552146623


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:12 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly this.


Well, your paranoia shouldn’t have become my problem. That’s really unfair.


----------



## JimW (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

You lot can't fight in here, this is the royal internecine conflict room.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, you picked up a giant turd. Unwittingly at first. But now you’re running around with it still in your hand, showing people! 🤣
> 
> Put it down. Then we’ll stop recoiling and get back to normal. Once you’ve washed your hands.  Properly, mind.


No. I won’t. I shouldn’t need to know that certain names are off limits because things I don’t know about are things you are paranoid about. That’s not my responsibility. I really object to it being made mine. This is yours. You deal with it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:16 PM)

UrbaneFox said:


> This is very funny and well-researched. Just about everything about the classes is explained, birth, nannies, school, appearance, work, sex and marriage, houses, food, appearance, dogs, religion, death.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.waterstones.com/book/class/jilly-cooper/9780552146623


That’s the only Jilly Cooper book I’ve read. An old flatmate of mine bought it in a charity shop years ago. We got stoned and read passages of it to each other, in hysterics. It’s entertaining. I think it does explain the English class system (and therefore England) really well. Tourists would be better off buying that than countless tour guides.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No. I won’t. I shouldn’t need to know that certain names are off limits because things I don’t know about are things you are paranoid about. That’s not my responsibility. I really object to it being made mine. This is yours. You deal with it.


Mate, I dealt with it a few posts back. I’m back in the room now.  You’ve quoted a humorous post. That was gentle joshing.

You can put the jobby back down now. We’ve all recovered our composure.


----------



## cesare (Yesterday at 3:18 PM)

I haven't.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:18 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Mate, I dealt with it a few posts back. I’m back in the room now.  You’ve quoted a humorous post. That was gentle joshing.
> 
> You can put the jobby back down now. We’ve all recovered our composure.


You deal with your own issues so nobody else has to in future. Don’t ever push your stuff on me. It’s unkind and unfair. You’ve unfortunately made clear we aren’t mates, so you can cut that out too. You can’t just upset someone by singling them out, push your paranoia on them and make them responsible for it, and then start talking about literal shit and sarcastically calling them ‘mate’.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:22 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> You deal with your own issues so nobody else has to in future. Don’t ever push your stuff on me. It’s unkind and unfair. You’ve unfortunately made clear we aren’t mates, so you can cut that out too.


I’m sorry to have upset you.

For future reference you should also avoid using the names ninja, firky and Derek.


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 3:22 PM)

Sorry to repost this. But I just sent this to a friend who gives zero fuck about about all this but almost had a breakdown after reading it. It's worth another friday giggle.



> He tells readers how his father, King Charles, used to give him an annual allowance for formal wear, such as suits, but he shopped cheaper for other items.
> 
> "For my everyday casual clothes I'd go to TK Maxx, the discount store. I was particularly fond of their once-a-year sale, when they'd be flush with items from Gap or J.Crew, items that had just gone out of season or were slightly damaged," the Duke of Sussex says.
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Yesterday at 3:24 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry to have upset you.
> 
> For future reference you should also avoid using the names ninja, firky and Derek.


And flimsier.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:24 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry to have upset you.
> 
> For future reference you should also avoid using the names ninja, firky and Derek.


Ok. Thank you, no problem. I’m happy to make a mental note of that.


----------



## clicker (Yesterday at 3:24 PM)

Even when my then teenager had a weekend job in TKMaxx, meaning I had discount, the only things I bought were feather cushions and a silicone whisk. 
Believe me, I tried, but the madness of the shoe and clothing departments made them a total no go.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:25 PM)

Can we please get back to talking about something relevant now? Like the Hapsburg dynasty? Did their madness actually come from the Trastamara side of things? It’s my view that it did.


----------



## Sweet FA (Yesterday at 3:28 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> No. I won’t. I shouldn’t need to know that certain names are off limits because things I don’t know about are things you are paranoid about. That’s not my responsibility. I really object to it being made mine. This is yours. You deal with it.


Nothing's off limits (barring cleaners, aeroplanes, cheese, beans, panicking on a boat, injecting coke into one's cock or spunking on the cat).

You mentioned the name of an old poster and people went all 'nam, nothing more.


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 3:28 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> if parliament was, he said, ignoring the tripartite nature of parliament - the supreme authority of the nation being the monarch in parliament. if you think that a) the commons, b) the lords, and c) the monarch are ever going to allow the passage of a bill to remove the monarchy you're dafter than i thought. at the moment even the most minor discussion of the monarchy in the commons cannot, we're told, occur without the consent of the monarchy. and the heirs of mps like cromwell, michael livesey, and john okey cravenly abide by this restriction. things would have to change massively before shammer and his ilk would go against this convention let alone start to think of proposing a future without a monarchy. republican mp sir charles dilke was a minister in one of gladstone's administrations: it's an indictment of modern british politics that it is inconceivable now for a republican mp to other than on the backbenches.
> 
> if we look abroad for examples of the end of monarchy, it has either been after a referendum (italy, greece), by revolution (france, russia, china), and only very rarely by parliamentary means (first spanish republic, for example). and even then there have been several returns of the spanish monarchy, while the british monarchy famously returned after the republic and commonwealth - and then not only executed as many living regicides as they could, they also dug up and mutilated the corpses of those who had died. it'd be nice to suggest that this memory of what happened to their forebears was the only thing stopping the likes of shammer and davey proposing an end to the monarchy. but while they're too cowardly to bring forward the meekest motion on the monarchy nothing of any great extent can be expected of them.
> 
> ...


That's pretty but not really relevant since Starmer and most of the rest of Parliament are going to be as dead as you and I will be by the time that abolition of the monarchy becomes plausible let alone likely. Like I said I reckon they have the life of Billy the Bald to go before it starts to get likely ie sometime in the 2060's. If you want earlier going to be disappointed I'm afraid.
As for where Brenda is buried apparently it's proper name is St George's Chapel I thought it was called Windsor Abbey on account of being at Windsor Castle but it seems not.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:29 PM)

clicker said:


> Even when my then teenager had a weekend job in TKMaxx, meaning I had discount, the only things I bought were feather cushions and a silicone whisk.
> Believe me, I tried, but the madness of the shoe and clothing departments made them a total no go.


The shoe dept is something entirely. It’s depressing actually. I like to sit down after a gentle browse, and have shoes brought to me in pairs before being wrapped and boxed. You don’t get that in TKMaxx, you have to do it all yourself while other people compete. There’s arms in the way of what you’re trying to access, and nobody stands back. It’s dispiriting.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 3:29 PM)

Petcha said:


> £1.30.
> 
> It's less than a cup of tea at my greasy spoon for all this fun. I hope he's got more to give us. cmon Harold. more. i mean he must have seen daddy and camilla thrusting or something.


It costs you a lot more than that when you factor in all that it represents.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:31 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Fucking hell, nothing's off limits (barring cleaners, aeroplanes, cheese, beans, panicking on a boat, injecting coke into one's cock or spunking on the cat).
> 
> You mentioned the name of an old poster and people went all 'nam, nothing more.
> 
> View attachment 359287


Why is injecting coke into a cock off limits? Did someone here used to do that?


----------



## cesare (Yesterday at 3:32 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Why is injecting coke into a cock off limits?


He's talking about notorious thread subjects.


----------



## Sweet FA (Yesterday at 3:35 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Why is injecting coke into a cock off limits? Did someone here used to do that?


Enjoy:

Thread 'Coke Problem' https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/coke-problem.4323/


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:37 PM)

cesare said:


> He's talking about notorious thread subjects.


Oh, ok. Well, I’ve already learned more than I needed to know about former posters and former threads over the last half hour, so I’m happy for others not to have to retread what’s old ground for them and mysterious woodland for me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 3:37 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry to have upset you.
> 
> For future reference you should also avoid using the names ninja, firky and Derek.



Also steer VERY clear of Diesel and Tobyjug.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 3:39 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Oh, ok. Well, I’ve already learned more than I needed to know about former posters and former threads over the last half hour, so I’m happy for others not to have to retread what’s old ground for them and mysterious woodland for me.


You joined six months ago, I've been here over twenty years, and I'm by no means the longest. You are getting your leg fairly gently pulled.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:39 PM)

Oh god, stop it now. There are other random people that Lt Colombo thinks are me. I can’t be bothered with it. The list is becoming too onerous.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Also steer VERY clear of Diesel and Tobyjug.


Fat Mike, Vencedor and Silicon.


----------



## JimW (Yesterday at 3:44 PM)

clicker said:


> the only things I bought were feather cushions and a silicone whisk


Shopping for the archbishop's special weekend "retreat" again?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:44 PM)

More misogyny. Joanna the Mad (Hapsburg linked Trastamara) sounds entirely sane to me, while everyone around her seems to have been criminally insane and/or a total cunt. She has known descendants all over Europe, including all the royal families.









						Joanna of Castile - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:47 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Oh god, stop it now. There are other random people that Lt Colombo thinks are me. I can’t be bothered with it. The list is becoming too onerous.


Just one more thing. How would you react if someone got hysterical in a boat?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Just one more thing. How would you react if someone got hysterical in a boat?


It depends on what was there. If a slap hadn’t worked to stun them, I’d look for other avenues. If there was a gun available, I’d shoot them (only for the greater good). If not, I’d have to use an oar to brain them and get them over the side.

Or, is the boat large enough to walk away? Because I’ve actually done that. I said to my friend once, who was becoming hysterical, ‘I’m going to the back of this boat. Do not follow me unless you want a woman overboard situation’.

I’m imagining this hypothetical boat is a small open lifeboat, Titanic style, in the dark mid ocean, where my life is dependent on this hypothetical hysteric being silenced before they upturn it and kill us all before rescue. Is it? It all depends.


----------



## cesare (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> It depends on what was there. If a slap hadn’t worked to stun them, I’d look for other avenues. If there was a gun available, I’d shoot them (only for the greater good). If not, I’d have to use an oar to brain them and get them over the side.


All explained here: https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/freaked-out.69964/


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> More misogyny. Joanna the Mad (Hapsburg linked Trastamara) sounds entirely sane to me, while everyone around her seems to have been criminally insane and/or a total cunt. She has known descendants all over Europe, including all the royal families.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> She was married by arrangement to Philip the Handsome




 Beauty may have changed for men too these last 600 years…


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

MickiQ said:


> That's pretty but not really relevant since Starmer and most of the rest of Parliament are going to be as dead as you and I will be by the time that abolition of the monarchy becomes plausible let alone likely. Like I said I reckon they have the life of Billy the Bald to go before it starts to get likely ie sometime in the 2060's. If you want earlier going to be disappointed I'm afraid.
> As for where Brenda is buried apparently it's proper name is St George's Chapel I thought it was called Windsor Abbey on account of being at Windsor Castle but it seems not.


that's not even pretty or relevant. or rather, it's only relevant if people agree with your contentions, which i don't. for example, the way things are heading societal collapse in the next 20 years is a real possibility. so it's quite possible there will be no united kingdom by 2040 let alone 2060.  you're also seeing things in a very linear way - that this will happen, than that etc. that there will be a smooth transition from one thing to another. the world doesn't really work like that.  you're relying on business proceeding as usual and nothing rocking the boat. if there's one thing that's utterly certain over the next 20, 30, 40 years it's that there will be enough rocking to satisfy everyone, if it's the china war, another pandemic, the american civil war ii, if it's dislocations of society as energy and economic changes are made, if it's the end of civilization as we know it.  
and things will have to either bend with the new situations or break. with parliament and the monarchy my bet is they'll break, unable to change themselves rapidly enough to adjust to the new way of doing things. you reckon that it'll take years for the monarchy to go. i think that will be accelerated, and that if it is as you say after william's death, i suspect that death will be rather before the 2060s. you're what, 65 now? this could all be done by the time you're 85.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

Deffo a troll.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 3:53 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> More misogyny. Joanna the Mad (Hapsburg linked Trastamara) sounds entirely sane to me, while everyone around her seems to have been criminally insane and/or a total cunt. She has known descendants all over Europe, including all the royal families.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there not a huge tome that lists the aristocracy of Europe?

There is:









						Almanach de Gotha - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:55 PM)

How would you react to a hysteric on a boat?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> It depends on what was there. If a slap hadn’t worked to stun them, I’d look for other avenues. If there was a gun available, I’d shoot them (only for the greater good). If not, I’d have to use an oar to brain them and get them over the side.


_This_ has to either prior knowledge or such good prescience you could probably have a very good career reading fortunes…


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 3:57 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> How would you react to a hysteric on a boat?


I believe “hysteria” to be a misogynistic construct of Victorian patriarchal hegemony.  I’d give them a paper bag to blow into.


----------



## Sue (Yesterday at 3:58 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I believe “hysteria” to be a misogynistic construct of Victorian patriarchal hegemony.  I’d give them a paper bag to blow into.


...and that'd sort out their hiccups too -- win-win!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 3:58 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 359288
> 
> Beauty may have changed for men too these last 600 years…


I think Charles IX of France was cute…


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 3:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> How would you react to a hysteric on a boat?


what sort of boat? and for that matter what sort of hysteric?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 4:01 PM)

cesare said:


> All explained here: https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/freaked-out.69964/


Many thanks.

Well yes, as I say, it all depends. If it was a small boat and my life depended on calm, I’d give them one chance to stop, then I’d kill them.

If it was a large boat, and they were simply pissing me off, I’d clearly tell them I was going to the other side of the boat, and I’d leave them.

I should clarify, I wouldn’t really have thrown my friend overboard. I was trying to relax on holiday, and she was going on and on about being a better parent than me while she became more agitated, so I said ‘don’t follow me’, and I went for a fag at the back.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 4:03 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Well yes, as I say, it all depends. If it was a small boat and my life depended on calm, I’d give them one chance to stop, then I’d kill them.


((Psycho))


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 4:04 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not even pretty or relevant. or rather, it's only relevant if people agree with your contentions, which i don't. for example, the way things are heading societal collapse in the next 20 years is a real possibility. so it's quite possible there will be no united kingdom by 2040 let alone 2060.  you're also seeing things in a very linear way - that this will happen, than that etc. that there will be a smooth transition from one thing to another. the world doesn't really work like that.  you're relying on business proceeding as usual and nothing rocking the boat. if there's one thing that's utterly certain over the next 20, 30, 40 years it's that there will be enough rocking to satisfy everyone, if it's the china war, another pandemic, the american civil war ii, if it's dislocations of society as energy and economic changes are made, if it's the end of civilization as we know it.
> and things will have to either bend with the new situations or break. with parliament and the monarchy my bet is they'll break, unable to change themselves rapidly enough to adjust to the new way of doing things. you reckon that it'll take years for the monarchy to go. i think that will be accelerated, and that if it is as you say after william's death, i suspect that death will be rather before the 2060s. you're what, 65 now? this could all be done by the time you're 85.


You're definitely a glass half empty kind of guy aren't you? and perhaps you're right. Personally I don't think civilization is going to collapse and whilst there will be crises we will weather them (as a species at least, I suspect quite a few individuals won't) Looking at the crises of the 20th century, the Spanish Flu Pandemic, the World Wars they may have reshaped civilization but they didn't end it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 4:08 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> ((Psycho))


((Alive))


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 4:09 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> ((Alive))


It was a nod to your earlier response to Sue


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 4:10 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It was a nod to your earlier response to Sue


I know, I got it. You don’t need to explain a joke to me - not if I was present for any part of it. It made sense. There was no riddle to solve.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Yesterday at 4:27 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> More misogyny. Joanna the Mad (Hapsburg linked Trastamara) sounds entirely sane to me, while everyone around her seems to have been criminally insane and/or a total cunt. She has known descendants all over Europe, including all the royal families.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was Katherine of Aragon's sister.   Another very capable and clever woman who was treated terribly by the powerful vile men around her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

MickiQ said:


> You're definitely a glass half empty kind of guy aren't you? and perhaps you're right. Personally I don't think civilization is going to collapse and whilst there will be crises we will weather them (as a species at least, I suspect quite a few individuals won't) Looking at the crises of the 20th century, the Spanish Flu Pandemic, the World Wars they may have reshaped civilization but they didn't end it.


yeh. the problem is that for centuries if not millennia the way that birds, insects, plants and animals have arranged their year has required certain things to happen at certain times. for example, for the cold winter to be followed by a warmer spring. but what has happened the past few years is that a warm winter is followed by a warm spring, with a sudden cold snap wrecking everything. the seasons have become dislocated. the warmer ocean means that storms can assume a ferocity they didn't 30, 40, 50 years ago. calamitous declines in pollenating insects are already having an impact. it's not like the world wars or the spanish flu in that those were not permanent fixtures. at a time when global stability is needed, the world has never been more unstable - another consequence, imo, of global warming.

and everything's coming to a head quite quickly. the chinese under their bellicose leader xi jinping hope to be america's military equal by the middle of the century. but their demographics mean that they have a vast issue with their aging population. it is in part because of this that i have for some years now suggested a great war between china and america (and of course other countries too) will occur in 2025. the russian adventure in ukraine has shown what global effects a regional war can have. the coming conflagration will be, i expect, much more destructive of lives, cities, and prospects than putin's war. 

and the instability and conflict to come will be unkinder to institutions, some of which though beloved will topple. possible the eu. maybe nato. and there's a fair chance that the monarchy will be affected too. its fate will be something to look forward to, perhaps.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> She was Katherine of Aragon's sister.   Another very capable and clever woman who was treated terribly by the powerful vile men around her.


Even just in that Wikipedia page, they admit that she showed no sign of being anything other than happy and intelligent before marriage - _’It was only after her marriage that the first suspicions of mental illness arose’._


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 4:36 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. the problem is that for centuries if not millennia the way that birds, insects, plants and animals have arranged their year has required certain things to happen at certain times. for example, for the cold winter to be followed by a warmer spring. but what has happened the past few years is that a warm winter is followed by a warm spring, with a sudden cold snap wrecking everything. the seasons have become dislocated. the warmer ocean means that storms can assume a ferocity they didn't 30, 40, 50 years ago. calamitous declines in pollenating insects are already having an impact. it's not like the world wars or the spanish flu in that those were not permanent fixtures. at a time when global stability is needed, the world has never been more unstable - another consequence, imo, of global warming.
> 
> and everything's coming to a head quite quickly. the chinese under their bellicose leader xi jinping hope to be america's military equal by the middle of the century. but their demographics mean that they have a vast issue with their aging population. it is in part because of this that i have for some years now suggested a great war between china and america (and of course other countries too) will occur in 2025. the russian adventure in ukraine has shown what global effects a regional war can have. the coming conflagration will be, i expect, much more destructive of lives, cities, and prospects than putin's war.
> 
> and the instability and conflict to come will be unkinder to institutions, some of which though beloved will topple. possible the eu. maybe nato. and there's a fair chance that the monarchy will be affected too. its fate will be something to look forward to, perhaps.


Nope glass quarter full at best. It's usually me that's the pessimist who hopes he's wrong. Let's all hope it's the other way round this time eh? Agree with you getting rid of the monarchy sooner rather than later would be a positive but not if we all have to eat rats as a consequence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 4:37 PM)

MickiQ said:


> Nope glass quarter full at best. It's usually me that's the pessimist who hopes he's wrong. Let's all hope it's the other way round this time eh? Agree with you getting rid of the monarchy sooner rather than later would be a positive but not if we all have to eat rats as a consequence.


let us eat cake


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:39 PM)

MickiQ said:


> of the monarchy sooner rather than later would be a positive but not if we all have to eat rats as a consequence.


We get rats?  the french got cake when they got rid of theirs


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:40 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> let us eat cake


Bah you beat me to it


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Yesterday at 4:41 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> let us eat cake


Slice of Battenberg?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 4:41 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Slice of Battenberg?


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:42 PM)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Slice of Battenberg?


The guilotine tends to do that


----------



## Yossarian (Yesterday at 4:44 PM)

At the rate this thread is covering new topics it will soon make all the other threads obsolete.

"Why are you starting a thread about medieval candlemakers' guilds when they were discussed so extensively in the Prince Harry thread?"


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 4:44 PM)

I’m jealous when I get likes from scores of pages ago. I think “if you’re reading this is order, you’ve got so many treats ahead”.


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:45 PM)

Yossarian said:


> At the rate this thread is covering new topics it will soon make all the other threads obsolete.
> 
> "Why are you starting a thread about medieval candlemakers' guilds when they were discussed so extensively in the Prince Harry thread?"


All other threads should be merged with this one.


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:47 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m jealous when I get likes from scores of pages ago. I think “if you’re reading this is order, you’ve got so many treats ahead”.


Have we caught up with the sofa yet?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 4:47 PM)

I think this is the only mega thread I’ve managed to keep up with. Yet paradoxically I bloody hate it.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Yesterday at 4:48 PM)

moochedit said:


> All other threads should be merged with this one.



Please, not the football. The way it stands, I can nuke any footy thread as soon as it shows up. Except it doesn't, so I must have nuked a subforum at some point.


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 4:51 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Please, not the football. The way it stands, I can nuke any footy thread as soon as it shows up.



Yeah, not a footy fan either although i believe william and the fa has already been discussed


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 4:52 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Please, not the football. The way it stands, I can nuke any footy thread as soon as it shows up. Except it doesn't, so I must have nuked a subforum at some point.


there's that subforum about the boring spellcaster from a small village, have you done that one?


----------



## T & P (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Please, not the football. The way it stands, I can nuke any footy thread as soon as it shows up. Except it doesn't, so I must have nuked a subforum at some point.










(By the way, anything about the above in the book? He looks as if he's just creamed his pants  )


----------



## Wilf (Yesterday at 4:56 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Deffo a troll.


Yep, troll, royal correspondent, promoter of simple good manners in shoe shoe shopping and if not quite boat happy, then mildly boat grumpy.


----------



## andysays (Yesterday at 5:03 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry to have upset you.
> 
> For future reference you should also avoid using the names ninja, firky and Derek.



Who the fuck is/was Derek?

I've been posting here since 2014 and I've never heard of Derek


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 5:08 PM)

andysays said:


> Who the fuck is/was Derek?
> 
> I've been posting here since 2014 and I've never heard of Derek


Derek Steelgate. Before your time, n00b.


----------



## savoloysam (Yesterday at 5:09 PM)

moochedit said:


> The guilotine tends to do that



Funny Bast...


----------



## ouirdeaux (Yesterday at 5:11 PM)

I've been here since 2004 and haven't heard of any of them.


----------



## andysays (Yesterday at 5:11 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Derek Steelgate. Before your time, n00b.


I've heard of Steelgate, but never with the Derek attached.

#n00bandproudofit


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:12 PM)

moochedit said:


> All other threads should be merged with this one.


It’s globalisation in action


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)

moochedit said:


> Have we caught up with the sofa yet?


Needs 151k more posts. 

Get cracking then…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 5:19 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Derek Steelgate. Before your time, n00b.


Misogyny personified IIRC.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> Misogyny personified IIRC.


Yes. Rapey creep.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 5:24 PM)

@mods can we change the title to “Harry, the Universe, and Everything”? Cheers.

Oh, have we done the Oxford comma?


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 5:28 PM)

T & P said:


> (By the way, anything about the above in the book? He looks as if he's just creamed his pants  )


“You want me to go in goal?” I said. “Not Centre half, like I always dreamed?” And deserved, I thought. Then the ball hit me the oscillating boabie. Typical. It reminded me of my dead Mum’s lips.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:29 PM)

Agghhh, my clumsy fingers accidentally almost put the thread on ignore 😩 That would have been devastating


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 5:38 PM)

Maybe a good idea to edit some of these posts, some of these people 100% have accounts here and/or Google their own names 56 times per day


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:39 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe a good idea to edit some of these posts, some of these people 100% have accounts here and/or Google their own names 56 times per day


Harry??


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 5:39 PM)

Good manners in shops are important. Harry highlighted this by doing the opposite. The staff don’t want to see someone burst through the doors 15 minutes before closing, and start raking around.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 5:40 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe a good idea to edit some of these posts, some of these people 100% have accounts here and/or Google their own names 56 times per day


editor tells me he'd love the chance to ban one of the royal family


----------



## Sasaferrato (Yesterday at 5:41 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> “You want me to go in goal?” I said. “Not Centre half, like I always dreamed?” And deserved, I thought. Then the ball hit me the oscillating boabie. Typical. It reminded me of my dead Mum’s lips.



'kin 'ell Danny. Mercy!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 5:41 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe a good idea to edit some of these posts, some of these people 100% have accounts here and/or Google their own names 56 times per day


Pickman’s Model or Harry? Either way, they wouldn’t know what to do if the latest refresh search came up empty. It would be a cruelty to inflict a blank on either of them.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:42 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> editor tells me he'd love the chance to ban one of the royal family


Nah, it seems he could be quite impressionable so we could shape him for our own means 😈


----------



## ouirdeaux (Yesterday at 5:47 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe a good idea to edit some of these posts, some of these people 100% have accounts here and/or Google their own names 56 times per day



If you're saying that banned posters return under new nicks and search their previous names, that's possible, but what is editing out the names going to achieve? Sure, maybe seeing people talk about them after however long it is might be an ego boost for them, but so might seeing people talk in hushed tones, demanding that the Nicknames of Power be erased from public view. Meanwhile, it would make it harder for everyone else to work out what's going on.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 5:48 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Harry??


Well Kropotkin started out as a prince!


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 5:48 PM)

T & P said:


> (By the way, anything about the above in the book? He looks as if he's just creamed his pants  )


Playing football wearing an England rugby polo shirt and trackies


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:48 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> Meanwhile, it would make it harder for everyone else to work out what's going on.


People understand what’s going on?


----------



## ouirdeaux (Yesterday at 5:51 PM)

I do my best. It's a bit embarrassing, as I've been here for ages, but missed most of the flouncings and bannings. And everything else.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 5:52 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> If you're saying that banned posters return under new nicks and search their previous names, that's possible, but what is editing out the names going to achieve? Sure, maybe seeing people talk about them after however long it is might be an ego boost for them, but so might seeing people talk in hushed tones, demanding that the Nicknames of Power be erased from public view. Meanwhile, it would make it harder for everyone else to work out what's going on.


VOLDEMORT! VOLDEMORT! VOLDEMORT!


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 5:55 PM)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok so I've learned something.  Ernesto Guevara Lynch was Ernesto 'Che' Guevara's dad, and Che is sometimes given that name as well, although it's not really consistent with Spanish naming conventions. Really he should be Ernesto Guevara de la Serna if you want to include his Mum's Dad's name, which is the usual convention.
> 
> I never made that connection.


You were never curious to enough to look it up?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 5:56 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> VOLDEMORT! VOLDEMORT! VOLDEMORT!


When did he get banned from here then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 5:57 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> I do my best. It's a bit embarrassing, as I've been here for ages, but missed most of the flouncings and bannings. And everything else.


Who were you before?


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 5:58 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> The shoe dept is something entirely. It’s depressing actually. I like to sit down after a gentle browse, and have shoes brought to me in pairs before being wrapped and boxed. You don’t get that in TKMaxx, you have to do it all yourself while other people compete. There’s arms in the way of what you’re trying to access, and nobody stands back. It’s dispiriting.



That's luxury  .
I've had to make my own shoes since Covid startes. Carving tge soles out of lumps of wood...and attaching old leather belts to the timber.  
I've also knit my own slippers.




😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 5:58 PM)

Sasaferrato said:


> I went once. On finding that the trousers on the rail weren't is size order, I left. (OCD. I'm a stamp collector, what do you expect?  )


Weird, cos they ARE in size order, unless you went at the end of a busy day


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:00 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Who were you before?


they've always had the same name


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 6:01 PM)

Oh wow, dunno why but I thought they were a noob


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 6:02 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think Charles IX of France was cute…
> View attachment 359290


He has a look of a young Johnny Depp


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 6:03 PM)

So hang on. His biggest donor is Netflix. To the tune of what, £50m or something? Whose biggest show, by the far, is the Crown.

He's basically writing the next three seasons for them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:04 PM)

Aladdin said:


> He has a look of a young Johnny Depp


at the end he had the look of an auld lunger


----------



## T & P (Yesterday at 6:07 PM)

Petcha said:


> So hang on. His biggest donor is Netflix. To the tune of what, £50m or something? Whose biggest show, by the far, is the Crown.
> 
> He's basically writing the next three seasons for them.


You have to admit, it'd be fucking brilliant if he plays himself


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 6:10 PM)

Aladdin said:


> That's luxury  .
> I've had to make my own shoes since Covid startes. Carving tge soles out of lumps of wood...and attaching old leather belts to the timber.
> I've also knit my own slippers.
> 
> ...


Are you from Yorkshire?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:11 PM)

T & P said:


> You have to admit, it'd be fucking brilliant if he plays himself


could be a form of therapy


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 6:11 PM)

T & P said:


> You have to admit, it'd be fucking brilliant if he plays himself


Easy access to private acting coaching


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 6:14 PM)

More reason to get him on urban! Some of us could be represented on the streaming screen! 😍


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:16 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> More reason to get him on urban! Some of us could be represented on the streaming screen! 😍


his engagement with urban could form the basis of his next volume of memoirs, de-spare


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 6:17 PM)

Pickman’s Model went to school with him, so let’s get him to use the old school tie network to get him posting on here


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:21 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Pickman’s Model went to school with him, so let’s get him to use the old school tie network to get him posting on here


did i strike you as being about 19 when we met?


----------



## A380 (Yesterday at 6:21 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> editor tells me he'd love the chance to ban one of the royal family


I thought it was an open secret on here that you were Princess Ann?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)

A380 said:


> I thought it was an open secret on here that you were Princess Ann?


yes, i was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)

A380 said:


> I thought it was an open secret on here that you were Princess Ann?


but i got better


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 6:23 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. Rapey creep.


I bumped into him a few times back in the day and he didn't look capable of fighting sleep let alone an actual human. His thoughts were bad though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 6:23 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> did i strike you as being about 19 when we met?


Thought you’d just had a tough time fagging for your betters


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 6:24 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I bumped into him a few times back in the day and he didn't look capable of fighting sleep let alone an actual human. His thoughts were bad though.


I remember people who knew him in real life saying that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 6:28 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Thought you’d just had a tough time fagging for your betters


strange little fantasy you've got going there


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 6:29 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember people who knew him in real life saying that.


There was probably more to pity him for than to condemn him. He had pretty bad views but I seriously doubt he was able to put them to action.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

And this is who you thought was me? I might be a bit of a cunt from time to time, but I’ve never been a troll (or said anything in favour of rape come to that). My name is actually my name, and that’s my year of birth. I actually like myself, so whatever else I’ve ever been guilty of in life, hiding away in the guise of someone else or not being prepared to own things I’ve said and done, is _never_ part of the charge sheet.

I feel like Meghan Markle now. Eternally misunderstood and misrepresented by a too cosy, evil, status quo 😢


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 6:40 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> And this is who you thought was me? I might be a bit of a cunt from time to time, but I’ve never been a troll (or said anything in favour of rape come to that). My name is actually my name, and that’s my year of birth. I actually like myself, so whatever else I’ve ever been guilty of in life, hiding away in the guise of someone else or not being prepared to own things I’ve said and done, is _never_ part of the charge sheet.
> 
> I feel like Meghan Markle now. Eternally misunderstood and misrepresented 😢


No no, it's someone else. And don't call women cunts please even if it's yourself. We used to but not anymore.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> No no, it's someone else. And don't call women cunts please even if it's yourself. We used to but not anymore.


Well I like the word. I don’t want to be shamed for using it. It’s just the same as dick - it’s just a word for genitalia that can be used affectionately, aggressively, dismissively, or any other kind of way. I should be able to describe myself however I choose to.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 6:43 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Well I like the word. I don’t want to be shamed for using it. It’s just the same as dick. I should be able to describe myself however I choose to.


I was messing. I got pulled for doing it recently.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 6:46 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was messing. I got pulled for doing it recently.


I have positive associations with the word.









						Cunt Coloring Book by Tee Corinne (Paperback, 2003) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cunt Coloring Book by Tee Corinne (Paperback, 2003) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




A practical and creative gift for all, whether adult or child.


----------



## Dystopiary (Yesterday at 6:47 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Well I like the word. I don’t want to be shamed for using it. It’s just the same as dick - it’s just a word for genitalia that can be used affectionately, aggressively, dismissively, or any other kind of way. I should be able to describe myself however I choose to.


Plenty of people on here use the word. It seems to not be liked when a guy tells a woman she's one (understandably), but it's used a lot. I wouldn't take someone superficially complaining about misogyny who manages to get banned from threads about women's rights too seriously.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 6:49 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> Plenty of people on here use the word. It seems to not be liked when a guy tells a woman she's one (understandably), but it's used a lot. I wouldn't take someone superficially complaining about misogyny who manages to get banned from threads about women's rights too seriously.


Is this aimed at me?


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 6:54 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> Are you from Yorkshire?


Nowhere as posh as Yorkshire


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> And this is who you thought was me? I might be a bit of a cunt from time to time, but I’ve never been a troll (or said anything in favour of rape come to that). My name is actually my name, and that’s my year of birth. I actually like myself, so whatever else I’ve ever been guilty of in life, hiding away in the guise of someone else or not being prepared to own things I’ve said and done, is _never_ part of the charge sheet.
> 
> I feel like Meghan Markle now. Eternally misunderstood and misrepresented by a too cosy, evil, status quo 😢



We've all been there.
Best to say nothing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 7:05 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> And this is who you thought was me? I might be a bit of a cunt from time to time, but I’ve never been a troll (or said anything in favour of rape come to that). My name is actually my name, and that’s my year of birth. I actually like myself, so whatever else I’ve ever been guilty of in life, hiding away in the guise of someone else or not being prepared to own things I’ve said and done, is _never_ part of the charge sheet.
> 
> I feel like Meghan Markle now. Eternally misunderstood and misrepresented by a too cosy, evil, status quo 😢


No. Different cunt.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 7:07 PM)

I was accused of being a troll when I first joined. Has anyone mentioned Fat Mike or Vencedor yet


----------



## Wilf (Yesterday at 7:10 PM)

So then, as the calls for a Wagatha Christie forum fell on deaf ears, can we have a Hurrah for the Royals forum?


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:28 PM)

Good to see that Columbo has come up. I am currently a bit obsessed with Columbo. Who doesn’t at any point in his 35 years of sleuthing have a first name that’s mentioned.  Which just goes to show, something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:32 PM)

bimble said:


> Good to see that Columbo has come up. I am currently a bit obsessed with Columbo. Who doesn’t at any point in his 35 years of sleuthing have a first name that’s mentioned.  Which just goes to show, something.


It's Frank, it's on his id


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:34 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> And this is who you thought was me? I might be a bit of a cunt from time to time, but I’ve never been a troll (or said anything in favour of rape come to that). My name is actually my name, and that’s my year of birth. I actually like myself, so whatever else I’ve ever been guilty of in life, hiding away in the guise of someone else or not being prepared to own things I’ve said and done, is _never_ part of the charge sheet.
> 
> I feel like Meghan Markle now. Eternally misunderstood and misrepresented by a too cosy, evil, status quo 😢


It happened to me as well, the accusations of being a "banned returner" went on for quite a while, its nothing personal, this is just a weird little backwater not much used to new people wandering in, and it also has a lot of posters who went to private & boarding schools so i think some hazing ritual is sort of instinctive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:34 PM)

Wilf said:


> So then, as the calls for a Wagatha Christie forum fell on deaf ears, can we have a Hurrah for the Royals forum?


Falling on deaf ears considered offensive The harmful ableist language you unknowingly use


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:34 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> It's Frank, it's on his id


yes, but never _mentioned,_ i did choose my words.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:34 PM)

bimble said:


> yes, but never _mentioned,_ i did choose my words.


We always do


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:36 PM)

Did royals always get called by just the first name is that just how it works ?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I was accused of being a troll when I first joined. Has anyone mentioned Fat Mike or Vencedor yet


You obviously have me on ignore.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

have we had a mention of



yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

bimble said:


> Did royals always get called by just the first name is that just how it works ?


No. Or Princess Michael of Kent wouldn't be Princess Michael


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You obviously have me on ignore.


Can someone let her know that I did?


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:40 PM)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have we had a mention of
> 
> View attachment 359320
> 
> yet?


Volumes 1 through 7


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Noticed the book today, in whsmiths in the town of Luton, where its stacked and displayed on the surface right next to the tills, like chewing gum, like you might just not be able to resist it. That's not normal for hardback books at all is it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:44 PM)

bimble said:


> Noticed the book today, in whsmiths in the town of Luton, where its stacked and displayed on the surface right next to the tills, like chewing gum, like you might just not be able to resist it. That's not normal for hardback books at all is it.


If a book's sold 1,400,000 copies already you're going to stick it in the most prominent places. As well as 25 taliban Harry's responsible for killing a great number of trees


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:44 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> No. Or Princess Michael of Kent wouldn't be Princess Michael


does she not have a surname i mean. Or did she shed it at some point, and become 'of kent' instead of it, or what.


----------



## Wilf (Yesterday at 7:45 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Falling on deaf ears considered offensive The harmful ableist language you unknowingly use


Good point/mea culpa.


----------



## Dystopiary (Yesterday at 7:46 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> No. Or Princess Michael of Kent wouldn't be Princess Michael


Anne's daughter Zara is now Mrs Michael Tindall according to that royal lineage list. I think they're taking the Michael even as they bestow it.


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 7:49 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> Anne's daughter Zara is now Mrs Michael Tindall according to that royal lineage list. I think they're taking the Michael even as they bestow it.


Anne’s kids don’t have royal titles though


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)

bimble said:


> does she not have a surname i mean. Or did she shed it at some point, and become 'of kent' instead of it, or what.


Windsor


----------



## Dystopiary (Yesterday at 7:53 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Anne’s kids don’t have royal titles though


No I know, but she wasn't called Michael. I know she married one but her name's flipping Zara. It's such a silly tradition (as is the monarchy tbf), which I thought had died a death. 
I remember my mum getting a card from some relly who'd addressed it to "Mrs [Husband's first name] [Surname]" and even as a kid it annoyed me.


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 7:53 PM)

I see that _'For the most part, members of the Royal Family who are entitled to the style and dignity of HRH Prince or Princess do not need a surname, but if at any time any of them do need a surname'_ it's Mountbatten-Windsor. Didn't even know that, thought it was just the windsor.
They just make it up as they go along.


			https://www.royal.uk/royal-family-name#:~:text=Before%201917%2C%20members%20of%20the,they%20and%20their%20families%20ruled.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 7:53 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> Anne's daughter Zara is now Mrs Michael Tindall according to that royal lineage list.


That used to be the convention even for muggles in my lifetime.


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 7:55 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> No I know, but she wasn't called Michael. I know she married one but her name's flipping Zara. It's such a silly tradition (as is the monarchy tbf), which I thought had died a death.
> I remember my mum getting a card from some relly who'd addressed it to "Mrs [Husband's first name] [Surname]" and even as a kid it annoyed me.


Ah yeah I know what you mean. 

Even as a small lad that seemed illogical to me - because Mrs John Smith is probably not called John!


----------



## Dystopiary (Yesterday at 7:56 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Ah yeah I know what you mean.
> 
> Even as a small lad that seemed illogical to me - because Mrs John Smith is probably not called John!


Exactly! 😡


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 7:57 PM)

Elpenor said:


> Ah yeah I know what you mean.
> 
> Even as a small lad that seemed illogical to me - because Mrs John Smith is probably not called John!


And you'd never have eg Mr Laura Palmer


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 8:03 PM)

I think in German you still get 'Frau Doktor blah' as the way of addressing a woman who happened to marry a dr, which is even weirder. Maybe its stopped now idk.


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 8:05 PM)

Dystopiary said:


> No I know, but she wasn't called Michael. I know she married one but her name's flipping Zara. It's such a silly tradition (as is the monarchy tbf), which I thought had died a death.
> I remember my mum getting a card from some relly who'd addressed it to "Mrs [Husband's first name] [Surname]" and even as a kid it annoyed me.



My parents still do this, it's mind-boggling.
When they send me a birthday card it is addressed to "Mrs N Wxxxxxxxx"
For the love of god why???


----------



## muscovyduck (Yesterday at 8:05 PM)

Someone needs to start a "which banned posters have you been accused of being" poll


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

Epona said:


> My parents still do this, it's mind-boggling.
> When they send me a birthday card it is addressed to "Mrs N Wxxxxxxxx"
> For the love of god why???


Your actual parents send you cards addressed to Mrs your husbands initial then your surname ? that is astonishing.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

bimble said:


> Noticed the book today, in whsmiths in the town of Luton, where its stacked and displayed on the surface right next to the tills, like chewing gum, like you might just not be able to resist it. That's not normal for hardback books at all is it.


They did that with his mothers book. It was stacked up at the tills. I remember asking my brother to lend me his pocket money so I could double what I had, so I could buy it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

bimble said:


> I think in German you still get 'Frau Doktor blah' as the way of addressing a woman who happened to marry a dr, which is even weirder. Maybe its stopped now idk.


What do they get called if they are the doctor?


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 8:08 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What do they get called if they are the doctor?


exactly! I think maybe its changed, partly for that reason.


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 8:08 PM)

bimble said:


> Your actual parents send you cards addressed to Mrs your husbands initial then your surname ? that is astonishing.



Yes!  And yes it is!


----------



## bimble (Yesterday at 8:09 PM)

Epona said:


> Yes!  And yes it is!


bloody hell. Have you asked them what the fuck they are doing?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:09 PM)

Epona said:


> My parents still do this, it's mind-boggling.
> When they send me a birthday card it is addressed to "Mrs N Wxxxxxxxx"
> For the love of god why???


Crispy has an aunt who does this to me. It’s particularly annoying as I didn’t take his last name. 

My mum does it to people in her generation as that was now she was trained at work, but thankfully knows better than to try with me.


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Crispy has an aunt who does this to me. It’s particularly annoying as I didn’t take his last name.
> 
> My mum does it to people in her generation as that was now she was trained at work, but thankfully knows better than to try with me.



I took his surname because I was so fucking fed up of having to repeatedly spell my own surname and still have people fuck it up.  But yeah ffs use my own first initial!!!

I think it is the "how she was trained at work" thing, my mum was a PA/Secretary in the '60s when That Was What You Did.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

bimble said:


> exactly! I think maybe it’s changed, partly for that reason.


Bit annoying to get the gender bolted on though. One of the best things about getting the dr title was that I didn’t have to declare my gender if I didn’t use my first name, or being expected to use a title based on my marital status. 

Do  German man doctors get gendered?


----------



## Dystopiary (Yesterday at 8:15 PM)

Epona said:


> Yes!  And yes it is!


Send your dad a card with "Mr [Your mum's name or initial] [Surname]."  😆


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 8:18 PM)

I occasionally got it when married. It didn’t really bother me, he had a nice name. Now, I wouldn’t change my name at all, even if I did remarry (I won’t), and thankfully it seems to be rapidly going out of fashion.

I’ve noticed that in some parts of the internet, they argue that it’s grossly offensive to call Kate Middleton Kate Middleton, when anyone dares to refer to her as Kate Middleton. They pearl clutch in real horror.

Weirdly, they are never to be found insisting that everyone starts calling Princess Eugenie Mrs Jack Brooksbank, which to be consistent on you becoming just your husbands Mrs on marriage, they should be.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 8:26 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Bit annoying to get the gender bolted on though. One of the best things about getting the dr title was that I didn’t have to declare my gender if I didn’t use my first name, or being expected to use a title based on my marital status.



although does that sometimes cause difficulties?

i seem to remember something in the local rag round here (reading-ish) a year or to back where a gym or something would only allow access to the male changing room if someone had 'Dr' as their title...

(ETA for clarity - it was an automated thing and access cards, not a person making the decision, but the computer couldn't be over-ridden for that - i can't remember if the Dr in question had to revert to being a Ms on their system, or whether she told them what to do with it)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:30 PM)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although does that sometimes cause difficulties?
> 
> i seem to remember something in the local rag round here (reading-ish) a year or to back where a gym or something would only allow access to the male changing room if someone had 'Dr' as their title...


Thankfully I have never been forced into a male changing room.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 8:31 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thankfully I have never been forced into a male changing room.


You're not missing much.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I’ve noticed that in some parts of the internet, they argue that it’s grossly offensive to call Kate Middleton Kate Middleton, when anyone dares to refer to her as Kate Middleton. They pearl clutch in real horror.


Where I grew up it was commonplace to continue to call married women by their maiden names.   It was, I think, a facet of the “I kent their faither” phenomenon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thankfully I have never been forced into a male changing room.



I should perhaps have made it clearer - it was an automated thing and access cards, not a person making the decision, but the computer couldn't be over-ridden in that respect.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 8:40 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Where I grew up it was commonplace to continue to call married women by their maiden names.   It was, I think, a facet of the “I kent their faither” phenomenon.


Someone very close to me died recently and I found it interesting that both her and her daughter were referred to as Ms despite both being married. 









						Polio victim who survived iron lung as a child dies aged 71 | ITV News
					

Anne Elizabeth Jenkins - known as Liz - died on 19 December 2022 aged 71. She was one of the last cases of polio in the North East.  | ITV News Tyne Tees




					www.itv.com


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 8:42 PM)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You're not missing much


I had to clean the men’s toilets at a pub I worked at though 🤢


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 8:44 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> I occasionally got it when married. It didn’t really bother me, he had a nice name. Now, I wouldn’t change my name at all, even if I did remarry (I won’t), and thankfully it seems to be rapidly going out of fashion.
> 
> I’ve noticed that in some parts of the internet, they argue that it’s grossly offensive to call Kate Middleton Kate Middleton, when anyone dares to refer to her as Kate Middleton. They pearl clutch in real horror.
> 
> Weirdly, they are never to be found insisting that everyone starts calling Princess Eugenie Mrs Jack Brooksbank, which to be consistent on you becoming just your husbands Mrs on marriage, they should be.


The Kate part or the Middleton part? I've heard people saying she should be called Catherine rather than Kate? 

According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc


----------



## Santino (Yesterday at 8:47 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Where I grew up it was commonplace to continue to call married women by their maiden names.   It was, I think, a facet of the “I kent their faither” phenomenon.


Mary Waters _as was_


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Yesterday at 8:57 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I had to clean the men’s toilets at a pub I worked at though 🤢


We always wondered what the deal was with the women's given they used to visit in groups...


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 9:04 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The Kate part or the Middleton part? I've heard people saying she should be called Catherine rather than Kate?
> 
> According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc


The Middleton part. It’s a great insult, they say. Look under any news items on those kinds of newspapers, and someone will call her Kate Middleton - and get hundreds of red arrows. Others will chime in underneath saying stuff like ‘it’s Catherine, Princess of Wales to you - she’s a married woman’.

I noticed during the Andrew stuff that his daughters don’t get that. People write Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie, and nobody says ‘its Mrs Mapelli Mozzi and Mrs Brooksbank to you - they’re married women’. Maybe I’ll make a point of going to the Daily Mail and doing so, to make the point.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 9:05 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The Kate part or the Middleton part? I've heard people saying she should be called Catherine rather than Kate?
> 
> According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc



You need to get on Debrett's for this sort of stuff...









						British Titles, Correct Form and Etiquette from Debretts
					

Debrett’s, the 250-year-old authority, offers a digital Peerage & Baronetage database, and a library of advice on correct form, etiquette and modern manners.




					debretts.com


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Yesterday at 9:05 PM)

frogwoman said:


> According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc


Madonna would have been fine marrying in then.



Magnus McGinty said:


> We always wondered what the deal was with the women's given they used to visit in groups...


Not particularly exciting, 10 times less stinky though.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 9:10 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The Kate part or the Middleton part? I've heard people saying she should be called Catherine rather than Kate?
> 
> According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc



In their military periods William was 'Wales' and Harry 'Windsor' iirc. i.e on their uniform badge thingies.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

Santino said:


> Mary Waters _as was_


A girl I went to uni with and am still friends with is on her fifth marriage. So we do always refer to her by her maiden name, because it’s more practical than using whatever her latest change is, only to have to learn another new one every so often.


----------



## Pickman's model (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

frogwoman said:


> The Kate part or the Middleton part? I've heard people saying she should be called Catherine rather than Kate?
> 
> According to wiki royals don't actually have last names and just write Wales or Windsor when they have to use official paperwork etc


Another word beginning with w would be more apt


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 9:32 PM)

There's enough for another book! Prince Harry says he cut his memoir in HALF and stripped out details about his father and brother – as he claims he has 'long-term' aim to 'fix' the monarchy, insisting 'it's about trying to save them from themselves'​
*Prince Harry has revealed he has enough material to publish a second memoir*
*He eventually cut almost half of the material he'd written in a first draft *
*There are details of his relationship with family he doesn't want world to know *


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 9:32 PM)

I mean. What the fuck else can he have up his sleeve.

The Duke of Sussex told The Telegraph he chose to leave out several bombshells because he was concerned his father and brother would not 'ever forgive' him. 

'The first draft was different. It was 800 pages, and now it's down to 400 pages. It could have been two books, put it that way. And the hard bit was taking things out.


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 9:34 PM)

Petcha said:


> *There are details of his relationship with family he doesn't want world to know *



Until the world is ready to stump up more cash to find out at least...


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 9:36 PM)

I do think he might be slightly past the point of his father and brother 'not forgiving' him for any further revelations   

jesus he's messed up isnt he?


----------



## Raheem (Yesterday at 9:39 PM)

Petcha said:


> jesus he's messed up isnt he?


Probably depends what his objective was. A lot of people dream of making a shitload and pissing off their family at the same time.

[Edit: misread "isn't" as "hasn't", if it makes a difference.]


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 9:40 PM)

I mean he just made $100m off Netflix, and now has a best selling book. _The_ bestselling book. And fucked off his profoundly toxic family.

I'm sure he's a prick too, I mean he's into psychics for one thing, but not sure I'd call that 'messing up'. Great that he's setting the tone for his dad and brother's hopefully curtailed reigns too.

<e2a: I did exactly the same things as raheem>


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 9:50 PM)

Cid said:


> In their military periods William was 'Wales' and Harry 'Windsor' iirc. i.e on their uniform badge thingies.


Wouldn't Willy have been Cambridge?


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 9:50 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> The Middleton part. It’s a great insult, they say. Look under any news items on those kinds of newspapers, and someone will call her Kate Middleton - and get hundreds of red arrows. Others will chime in underneath saying stuff like ‘it’s Catherine, Princess of Wales to you - she’s a married woman’.
> 
> I noticed during the Andrew stuff that his daughters don’t get that. People write Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie, and nobody says ‘its Mrs Mapelli Mozzi and Mrs Brooksbank to you - they’re married women’. Maybe I’ll make a point of going to the Daily Mail and doing so, to make the point.


But even those 'certain newspapers' call her Kate.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 9:51 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Wouldn't Willy have been Cambridge?



You'd think so...


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 9:51 PM)

By christ that's punchable.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 9:52 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> The Middleton part. It’s a great insult, they say. Look under any news items on those kinds of newspapers, and someone will call her Kate Middleton - and get hundreds of red arrows. Others will chime in underneath saying stuff like ‘it’s Catherine, Princess of Wales to you - she’s a married woman’.
> 
> I noticed during the Andrew stuff that his daughters don’t get that. People write Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie, and nobody says ‘its Mrs Mapelli Mozzi and Mrs Brooksbank to you - they’re married women’. Maybe I’ll make a point of going to the Daily Mail and doing so, to make the point.



'Mrs Windsor'


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 9:52 PM)

People still call Camilla Parker Bowles tho?


----------



## MickiQ (Yesterday at 9:53 PM)

This thread doesn't so much keep wandering off track as regularly charge into the undergrowth shouting 'Yee Hah!' At the top of its voice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 9:53 PM)

Cid said:


> By christ that's punchable.


Right? 

Harry: the fuck’s wrong with you?


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 9:55 PM)

Lady Amelia Windsor - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				






> Lady Amelia's father, the Earl of St Andrews, lost his succession rights to the British throne as a consequence of marrying a Roman Catholic according to the Act of Settlement 1701. Although her grandmother, the Duchess of Kent, had converted to Roman Catholicism in 1994, it did not remove her grandfather, Prince Edward, from the line of succession as the duchess was Anglican at the time of their wedding in 1961. Her uncle, Lord Nicholas Windsor, converted to Roman Catholicism in 2001, which removed him from the line of succession. In 2013, the Succession to the Crown Act was passed, granting Lady Amelia's father succession rights once again.[22] Lady Amelia's two older siblings were confirmed in the Roman Catholic faith and therefore gave up their succession rights.[23] She is therefore the only one among her siblings to maintain a position in the line of succession.[24]



Anyone as confused as I am? Tanya1982 can you shed any light?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 9:57 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Wouldn't Willy have been Cambridge?



he wasn't Cambridge until 2011 apparently



> The title became extinct several times before being revived in 2011, when Queen Elizabeth II bestowed it on her grandson Prince William on 29 April 2011 upon his marriage to Catherine Middleton. Catherine became known as the Duchess of Cambridge.



suppose it was a nice idea to name him after a pub in lewisham that got knocked down for a road widening scheme


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 10:00 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Lady Amelia Windsor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I read this stuff the more head-choppy I feel.


----------



## Petcha (Yesterday at 10:00 PM)

Epona said:


> Until the world is ready to stump up more cash to find out at least...



I'd happily chip in at least another two quid for more. We need more sex. Fuck Nandos and TKMaxx. Let's get back to the good ole days of toe sucking and tampon envy.


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 10:02 PM)

Petcha said:


> I'd happily chip in at least another two quid for more. We need more sex. Fuck Nandos and TKMaxx. Let's get back to the good ole days of toe sucking and tampon envy.



🤮


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 10:02 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Lady Amelia Windsor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait what?

I suppose her father isn't a catholic, but is married to a catholic, presumably the act allowed that, whereas her older siblings converted to catholicism which is not allowed.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Yesterday at 10:05 PM)

Tanya1982 said:


> They did that with his mothers book. It was stacked up at the tills. I remember asking my brother to lend me his pocket money so I could double what I had, so I could buy it.


Are you talking about the cunt colouring book or Diana: Her true story?


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:06 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> The more I read this stuff the more head-choppy I feel.


I've read it several times and it makes less and less sense?


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:08 PM)

Cid said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I suppose her father isn't a catholic, but is married to a catholic, presumably the act allowed that, whereas her older siblings converted to catholicism which is not allowed.


I have no idea?


----------



## muscovyduck (Yesterday at 10:08 PM)

Petcha said:


> 'The first draft was different. It was 800 pages, and now it's down to 400 pages. It could have been two books, put it that way. And the hard bit was taking things out.


Mans never written anything substantial before has he. By this logic I could write a second dissertation


----------



## danny la rouge (Yesterday at 10:12 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I have no idea?


Far simpler just to behead them all and be done with it. Catholic or not.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:13 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Far simpler just to behead them all and be done with it. Catholic or not.


I've been going down a bit of a royal/Windsors rabbit hole. I had no idea a lot of these people even existed.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I have no idea?



Well fuck you made me check. 

The 2013 act removes the provisions that disqualified those that married roman catholics from the line of succession.


----------



## moochedit (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

ouirdeaux said:


> I've been here since 2004 and haven't heard of any of them.


Yeah me too. You must have heard of ernestolynch  surely?  I admit a few of the other names mentioned i don't remember.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 10:15 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I've been going down a bit of a royal/Windsors rabbit hole. I had no idea a lot of these people even existed.



I mean it's a Friday night after all. 

Fuck.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 10:15 PM)

Cid said:


> I suppose her father isn't a catholic, but is married to a catholic, presumably the act allowed that, whereas her older siblings converted to catholicism which is not allowed.





frogwoman said:


> I've read it several times and it makes less and less sense?





frogwoman said:


> I have no idea?



i think it says that her father lost his succession because he married a catholic, but got his succession rights back in 2013 when the law changed (it looks as though you can now be monarch if you're married to a catholic, but not be monarch if you are catholic)



danny la rouge said:


> Far simpler just to behead them all and be done with it. Catholic or not.



that might be simpler

i think i'm mellowing a bit about the royal family.

i'd be content with state pension and council flat for old jug ears and his mrs, the rest of them can fuck off down the job centre


----------



## agricola (Yesterday at 10:17 PM)

Cid said:


> Well fuck you made me check.
> 
> The 2013 act removes the provisions that disqualified those that married roman catholics from the line of succession.



It did, but Catholics are still banned from actually becoming the sovereign.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:18 PM)

So as King or Queen you're allowed to be married to a Catholic but not actually be a Catholic. This is due to the 'defender of the faith' thing I guess?


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:19 PM)

What about other religions or even other churches like Baptists etc?


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 10:20 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What about other religions or even other churches like Baptists etc?



Might make it a bit tricky to be head of the Church of England.


----------



## agricola (Yesterday at 10:20 PM)

frogwoman said:


> What about other religions or even other churches like Baptists etc?



You'd have to accept Protestantism, but everything else would be a firm no.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Yesterday at 10:21 PM)

muscovyduck said:


> Someone needs to start a "which banned posters have you been accused of being" poll


I was often accused of being one 'Foxyred' when I joined U75, and it has taken me years of hard work to become the much loved, well respected member that I nearly am.


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:25 PM)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'd be content with state pension and council flat for old jug ears and his mrs, the rest of them can fuck off down the job centre



Let them keep Buck House imo, they can all live there including Harry and Meghan, it's big enough that they'd never have to see each other again! Just don't give them any more taxpayers' money or power at all. They can even call themselves Queen or King etc but not with any power let alone state/constitutional funerals and coronations etc.


----------



## bluescreen (Yesterday at 10:28 PM)

I thought ernesto was a Lidl tradename for their kitchenware. 
[ducks]


----------



## Epona (Yesterday at 10:31 PM)

bluescreen said:


> I thought ernesto was a Lidl tradename for their kitchenware.
> [ducks]



It is, I've got one of their enamelled casserole "Le Creuset" style knock-offs and it's ace, cost me* £24, I use it all the time.

*Well OH bought it for me for Xmas 2021 or maybe 2020 I forget, I chose it though!


----------



## frogwoman (Yesterday at 10:32 PM)

The next coronation could be sold to tourists as a quaint 'old tradition' rather than an event requiring armed support and spending billions of pounds lol. 

'Ah yeah we got rid of the monarchy but there's this eccentric guy called George who says he's King for some reason'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Yesterday at 10:34 PM)

frogwoman said:


> So as King or Queen you're allowed to be married to a Catholic but not actually be a Catholic. This is due to the 'defender of the faith' thing I guess?





Epona said:


> Might make it a bit tricky to be head of the Church of England.



that.



frogwoman said:


> What about other religions or even other churches like Baptists etc?



i think the anti-catholic laws were written quite some time ago, so other varieties of religion probably wouldn't have been a serious possibility, but the fear of  / prejudice against catholics was a thing for some time 

(there were restrictions on anyone not C of E going to oxford / cambridge universities in england until the 1870s)


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 10:44 PM)

I'm not going too deep on the law. But Act of Settlement 1701 stipulates must be protestant. I suppose this is to avoid a succession crisis where C of E allegiance only would exclude allied Europeans.


----------



## Cid (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

This being end of the reign of William III probably seemed er... sensible to have options.


----------



## agricola (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

Cid said:


> I'm not going too deep on the law. But Act of Settlement 1701 stipulates must be protestant. I suppose this is to avoid a succession crisis where C of E allegiance only would exclude allied Europeans.



Also they can't let the Pope get his _Def Fid_ back.


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 10:49 PM)

bimble said:


> Good to see that Columbo has come up. I am currently a bit obsessed with Columbo. Who doesn’t at any point in his 35 years of sleuthing have a first name that’s mentioned.  Which just goes to show, sosomething.



Another Colombo obsessor here.
I love him.




Tanya1982 said:


> I occasionally got it when married. It didn’t really bother me, he had a nice name. Now, I wouldn’t change my name at all, even if I did remarry (I won’t), and thankfully it seems to be rapidly going out of fashion.


 so do you go by your own surname or your ex husbands name?


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 10:55 PM)

Petcha said:


> There's enough for another book! Prince Harry says he cut his memoir in HALF and stripped out details about his father and brother – as he claims he has 'long-term' aim to 'fix' the monarchy, insisting 'it's about trying to save them from themselves'​
> *Prince Harry has revealed he has enough material to publish a second memoir*
> *He eventually cut almost half of the material he'd written in a first draft *
> *There are details of his relationship with family he doesn't want world to know *



Towards the end of the book he starts on the courtiers whom he claims have all the clout. He describes three of them in no uncertajn terms. Pretty nasty by the sound of it. They sound just like the Curia in the Vatican. Pulling the strings making their puppets dance


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 10:56 PM)

Epona said:


> Until the world is ready to stump up more cash to find out at least...


Its the monarchy who will pay up. Hopefully.
Fair fucks to him.
Taking the monarchy on one page at a time .. love it!!


----------



## Aladdin (Yesterday at 10:59 PM)

Petcha said:


> I do think he might be slightly past the point of his father and brother 'not forgiving' him for any further revelations
> 
> jesus he's messed up isnt he?


He's either very brave or very foolish.
I'm inclined to think brave but who knows what the outcome will be for him personally. I do have a horrible feeling that I dont want to put words on.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Yesterday at 11:14 PM)

Aladdin said:


> He's either very brave or very foolish.
> I'm inclined to think brave but who knows what the outcome will be for him personally. I do have a horrible feeling that I dont want to put words on.


I feel the same, Aladdin .  I don't think there's going to be a happy ending for Harry and Megan.


----------



## xenon (Yesterday at 11:14 PM)

I’ve still got a leather jacket I bought in TK Maxx about 15 years ago. Do I win anything?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (58 minutes ago)

I'm now losing the ability to keep up. About right now also. Laters folks.


----------



## frogwoman (55 minutes ago)

Prince Harry Named in Report on Wildlife Crime Surge Near Queen’s Country Retreat
					

Reports of protected birds being blasted out of the sky and other alleged offenses have dogged Her Majesty's country retreat, according to an investigation.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Did this ever get mentioned in the book?


----------



## frogwoman (54 minutes ago)

Prince Harry should settle bird-shooting mystery in memoirs, say campaigners
					

Wildlife campaigners hope Harry will shed light on the killing of two of Britain’s rarest birds over Sandringham in 2007




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (54 minutes ago)

xenon said:


> I’ve still got a leather jacket I bought in TK Maxx about 15 years ago. Do I win anything?


The duchy of Hesse and Rhine


----------



## xenon (29 minutes ago)

frogwoman said:


> Prince Harry Named in Report on Wildlife Crime Surge Near Queen’s Country Retreat
> 
> 
> Reports of protected birds being blasted out of the sky and other alleged offenses have dogged Her Majesty's country retreat, according to an investigation.
> ...



Now old chap Afghans is one thing. Lesser spotted thrush you’ve really gone too far.


----------



## two sheds (22 minutes ago)

danny la rouge said:


> The more I read this stuff [on Lady Amelia] the more head-choppy I feel.



I'm sorry but this comes across as just raw jealousy. 

It's one trait of the left that I find unattractive, obsessing over things that other people have that you don't . 

I know you've coveted this for many years and you don't like her just because she got it and you didn't:



> Lady Amelia was named in the Vanity Fair International Best Dressed List in 2017


----------



## scifisam (5 minutes ago)

bimble said:


> I think in German you still get 'Frau Doktor blah' as the way of addressing a woman who happened to marry a dr, which is even weirder. Maybe its stopped now idk.



No, absolutely not. Women do not get to use the term Doktor in Germany just because their husband has a doctorate. Frau Doktor Schmidt or whatever is just the way to refer to someone with a doctorate who is female. And men are referred to as Herr Doktor too, so it's not only women that get their gender added. 

The use of titles has decreased somewhat in Germany, but is still far more common than in the UK. At university, especially, where quite often we'd just use their first name a lot of the time, they'd still say Herr/Frau Doktor Schmidt. 

I actually feel somewhat offended on behalf of all the German women with PhDs that you've been assuming were riding on their husbands' coat-tails


----------

